# Everything Genie, Genie+ and Individual Lightning Lane - Please Read Posts 1-7



## scrappinginontario

_* Disclaimer: 'Everything Genie, Genie+ and Individual Lightning Lane' is new so this post is a work in progress. Please post within the thread or PM @scrappinginontario or @lovethattink to update information in this thread *_

Please keep discussions on this thread to Genie, Genie+ and Individual Lightning Lane.

Here is a new place to talk about everything dealing with Genie, Genie+ and Individual Lightning Lane! Share your tips and strategies here. What worked for you? What are your Genie plans?

Please be sure to follow DIS guidelines!

As of October 19, 2021, Genie, Genie+ and Individual Lightning Lane are available to all guests who visit any Walt Disney World theme park.

Disney's official website: *Disney Genie Service*

*GENERAL INFORMATION*

*Acronyms:*
*Genie+*: G+

*Individual Lightning Lane*: ILL$

*Cost:*
*Genie*: free to all guests.  Available on the MyDisneyExperience app

*Genie+*: Variable pricing.  Historical pricing is being *tracked here*.  

*ILL$*:  Priced individually.  


*ADDITIONAL DETAILS*
*Genie Information*
*Genie+ Information*
*Individual Lightning Lane Information*
*Genie+ Strategies*
*Individual Lightning Lane Strategies*
*Genie+ for Annual Passholders*

Another helpful thread:  *The Genie Usage and Strategy ONLY Thread*

_A HUGE shoutout to @g-dad66 @GBRforWDW, @cjlong88 and others whom I've asked questions.  Without the help of everyone on these boards, these posts could not have been created.  THANK YOU for all your help!!!_


----------



## scrappinginontario

*GENIE

Basic Information:*
- Genie is a free service.

- Genie is part of the My Disney Experience app. Under 'My Plans', look for the 'Get Started' button.


- Genie is designed to assist the guest, especially first-time guests, with planning their day (for attractions, entertainment, dining, and enchanting extras).

- Genie will allow guest to select up to 10 experiences (Attractions, Entertainment, Dining or Enchanting Extras) that they wish to do then a personalized itinerary will be created.  Choices may be edited.

- Guests can select their top picks, and Genie will create an itinerary for the day.

- The itinerary appears in the, 'My Day' portion of the app.


----------



## scrappinginontario

*GENIE+

Acronym: *G+

*Basic Information*:
- The cost of Genie+ is variable.  Daily prices are being *tracked here*.

- If unable to purchase online, call 1-407-939-4357.

- Genie+ is independent of Individual Lightning Lane (ILL$) attractions. You do not need to purchase Genie+ to purchase ILL$. You do not need to purchase ILL$ to purchase Genie+.

- Genie+ can be added for select days.  To do this, G+ must be added anytime from 12:00:00AM forward, the day you wish to add it.

- per Disney, sales of Genie+ can sell out for a day BUT, to date that has *never been reported* as happening, even when all 4 parks have reached maximum capacity for park reservations

- There are known glitches when an AP wishes to purchase G+.  They do not always happen.  Please see Genie+ for Annual Passholders post for explanation and workarounds if you encounter challenges.

- Purchasing Genie+ must be added each day a guest wishes to purchase it.  Purchasing in advance for length of stay is no longer available.

- *Guests at Disney resorts and guests not staying at Disney resorts can make their first Genie+ LL booking at 7:00 am.*

- All guests (onsite and offsite) are eligible to book their first LL at 7:00 am. This can be done from any location, as long as you have a park reservation and park ticket for the day.

- Between 7:00 - 7:30AM, to see return times for attractions, click the attraction you’re considering booking.  Return time will then be displayed.

- Genie+ is part of the MyDisneyExperience (MDE) app.  Look for the purple band with white lettering which says, 'Get Disney Genie+ for Today'.

- Genie+ is one of two ways to get access to Lightning Lanes (LL) (formerly known as Fast Pass Lane).  Second way is Individual Lightning Lane purchases.  (see next post)

- Genie+ gives access to Lightning Lanes (LL) for all attractions except one popular attraction in each park.

- Genie+ allows guests only one Lightning Lane (LL) access per attraction, per day.  (e.g. Using LL for Haunted Mansion (HM) means additional HM rides can be accessed via standby line only.)

- Booking is done through the Tip Board portion of the app. Each attraction shows the next available LL time. You can only book the next available time.


- Before booking, you can refresh the Tip Board to see if the next available time changes.

- TIME CAN CHANGE AFTER FIRST CLICK OF BOOKING: After clicking on Book Experience, the time may now show something different from what was showing when you clicked on Book Experience (typically a later time), so BE ATTENTIVE before clicking Confirm.

- Once confirmed, the selection cannot be modified to a different time. In order to make any change, you must cancel the booking and do a new booking for the next available time or a different attraction.

- BOOKING ELIGIBILITY: You become eligible to book another LL EITHER (1) after 2 hours (2 hours after official park opening if the booking was done before park opening), OR (2) after double-tapping into the MOST RECENTLY BOOKED LL, whichever comes first.

- If you try to book an LL when you are not eligible, the app will tell you what time you are next eligible.

- If an attraction goes down during the time which you hold a Genie+ LL booking for, you will be automatically given an 'Anytime LL' pass that is good for most non-ILL$ G+ attractions from that time until park closing.

- If you park hop, you can use G+ at the park you hop to.  It is for the entire day it is purchased for, not for an individual park.

- LL normally has a 5 min before booking and 15 min after booking grace period but, this is not guaranteed.

- You will find your booked LL selections listed in the My Day section.

Additional post:  *Genie+ Strategies*


----------



## scrappinginontario

*INDIVIDUAL LIGHTNING LANE*

*Acronym:* ILL

- Individual Lightning Lane Selections (ILL$) is an extra pay service. It is the second way to get Lightning Lane (LL) access.

- ILL$ is independent of Genie+. You do not need to purchase Genie+ to purchase ILL$. You do not need to purchase ILL$ to purchase Genie+.

- ILL$ gives you access to Lightning Lanes (LL) for one or two of the most popular attractions in each park.

- ILL$ attractions are currently:

Magic Kingdom (MK)Seven Dwarfs Mine Train*Space Mountain _(moved to G+)_Epcot (EP)Guardian's of the Galaxy*Frozen Ever After _(moved to G+)_Disney’s Hollywood Studios (DHS)Star Wars Rise of the Resistance*Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway _(moved to G+)_Disney's Animal Kingdom (DAK)Avatar Flight of Passage*Expedition Everest_ (moved to G+)_
(*Feb 25, 2022 - These attractions moved to G+.  Subject to change at any time, without notice)

- Cost for each ILL$ varies by attraction and can vary by day. Tip Board in the app shows the current price for each.

- If you have a credit card attached to your MyDisneyExperience account, you will be given the option of paying for ILL$ using that, a different credit card or, a Disney Gift Card.

- You can only purchase two ILL$ per day.  You may purchase 2 for the same park, _when available_ (MK, E, DHS or DAK) but currently the only way to use 2 ILL$ in a day is to park hop.  You will not be allowed to purchase a third LL on the same day.

- *Guests at Disney resorts and other select hotels** (Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin, Swan Reserve and Shades of Green hotel guests) can purchase ILL$ at 7:00 am. Guests not staying at Disney resorts cannot purchase ILL$ until park opening.  * (Please note:  ILL$ 7AM purchase eligibility differs from guests eligible for ETPE.) Like Genie+, ILL$ can be purchased from anywhere. You do not have to be in the park nor have checked into your resort.

- When a group is made up of both guests staying at Disney resorts and guests not staying at Disney resorts, only onsite guests are eligible to purchase ILL$ at 7AM.  They cannot purchase for offsite guests.  Guests staying offsite are not eligible to purchase until park opening.

- Unlike Genie+, you can select whatever LL time you want for ILL$ (subject to availability).

- ILL$ for popular attractions may be sold out prior to being available for non-resort guests to purchase at park opening.

- You will find your booked ILL$ selections listed in the My Day section

Additional Information: *Individual Lightning Lane Strategies*


----------



## scrappinginontario

*GENIE+ STRATEGIES*

- Genie+ is most useful for Magic Kingdom and Disney’s Hollywood Studios. It will save you less time waiting in Standby Lines at Epcot and Animal Kingdom.

- For high-demand attractions, book your first LL promptly at 7:00 am. (Pay for Genie+ prior to 7:00 am, so you are ready to go at 7.)

- Two or more of your group can be logged into the MyDisneyExperience (MDE) app at the same time _(either in the same account or separate accounts_), and one can book Genie+ for SDD, while the other books and pays for ILL$ for RotR.

- At Magic Kingdom, LLs will “sell out” fastest in this order:

Meet Mickey & Minnie
Jungle Cruise
Peter Pan
- At Epcot, LLs will “sell out” fastest in this order:

1 - Remy’s Ratatouille Adventure
2 - Test Track (tie) 
2 - Frozen Ever After (tie)
- At Hollywood Studios, LLs will “sell out” fastest in this order:

1 - Slinky Dog Dash
2 - Tower of Terror (when only operating at half-capacity)
2 - Meet Olaf (tie) 
3 - Rock n Roller Coaster (tie)
3 – Millennium Falcon (tie)
- At Animal Kingdom, LLs will “sell out” fastest in this order:

1 – Meet Disney Pals
2 – Navi River Journey
3 – Kilimanjaro Safari
NOTE: Availability may pop up after an attraction “sells out” so continually refreshing the Tip Board may secure an LL even after the Tip Board showed the attraction as “Not Currently Offered.”

- A common strategy is to book high-demand attractions for later in the day so that you have 2 or more attractions stacked for late afternoon/evening. This can be particularly useful for your second park if you are park-hopping.

- You can book an LL at a park for which you don’t have a reservation if you have a Park Hopper ticket. In order to book an LL at your second park, you must wait until the attraction’s return time is 2:00 pm or later (the time when park hopping is allowed).

- If the first LL is booked at 7AM for a park you are hopping to after 2:00, you will be eligible to book a 2nd LL 2 hours after the park where you booked your first LL opens.  E.g:

Park reservation for DHS which opens at 8:00AM
7:00AM book LL for MK which opens at 9:00AM
Eligible to book second LL at 11:00AM - 2 hours after the park which you booked your first LL opens
- Here is an example of how LL stacking can be done (real example from November 6, 2021, at Disney’s Hollywood Studios)
7:05 am:      Book Slinky Dog Dash for 5:25-6:25
11:00 am:    Book Millennium Falcon for 4:20-5:20
1:00 pm:      Book Tower of Terror for 7:30-8:30
3:00 pm:      Book Rock n Roller Coaster for 6:55-7:55
5:00 pm:      Could have booked Toy Story Mania for 6:30-7:30

Here is an example of selecting LLs as soon as possible to maximize number of LL attractions (hypothetical example from Magic Kingdom)
7:00 am: Book Peter Pan for 9:30-10:30
9:10 am: Ride Winnie the Pooh
9:25 am: Tap in at Peter Pan, Book Pirates of the Caribbean for 10:30-11:30
9:45 am: Ride Big Thunder Mountain or Splash Mountain
10:25 am: Tap in Pirates, Book Haunted Mansion for 11:45-12:45
11:00 am: Ride Small World
11:40 am: Tap in Haunted Mansion, Book Under the Sea for 12:30-1:30
12:00 pm: Time for Lunch (Genie+ has gotten you 4 LLs so far, and in the afternoon, you can probably get LL for Buzz Lightyear, Barnstormer, Dumbo, Mad Tea Party etc., OR stack Space Mountain and/or Jungle Cruise and/or Big Thunder and/or Splash for the evening.) Fill in the time between LLs with Mickey’s PhilharMagic, Monsters Inc Laugh Floor, Tomorrowland Transit Authority, Carousel of Progress, Hall of Presidents, Enchanted Tiki Room, Tom Sawyer’s Island, Swiss Family Treehouse, and/or Country Bear Jamboree. Also you may have booked ILL$ for Seven Dwarfs.)

- Guests are reporting that their experience is that stacking LL's works best at DHS while selecting LLs as soon as possible is a good strategy for MK.

- On the day that you visit a park, you can pin one or more attractions to the top of the Tip Board by selecting it as your only Top Pick in the free Genie part of the app. Or you can also select Top Picks through the Edit Selections link at the top of the Tip Board. This is very useful when you are in a hurry to book a particular attraction. Pin it to the top of the Tip Board. Then after booking, replace it with the next one that you will be going for. This saves time not having to scroll down through alphabetical list of attractions.

- Most LL will sell out at some point during the day, so keep an eye on the available times.


- You will be allowed to purchase Genie+ at any point during the day

- Play around with the Tip Board prior to your trip to get a handle on how it works.


----------



## scrappinginontario

*INDIVIDUAL LIGHTNING LANE STRATEGIES*

At Hollywood Studios, Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance (RotR) may sell out before official park opening time, but Slinky Dog Dash may sell out even faster, so if you are booking both SDD and RotR at 7:00 am and want an early return time for SDD, book SDD first. Better yet, two or more of your group can be logged into the app at the same time (either in the same account or separate accounts), and one can book Genie+ for SDD, while the other books and pays for ILL$ for RotR.

At Epcot, Guardians of the Galaxy (GotG) has not been selling out until mid- or late-morning, but Remy’s Ratatouille Adventure may sell out before official park opening, so if you are booking both Remy and GotG at 7:00 am and want an early return time for Remy, book Remy first. Better yet, two or more of your group can be logged into the app at the same time (either in the same account or separate accounts), and one can book Genie+ for Remy, while the other books and pays for ILL$ for GotG.

At Animal Kingdom, Avatar Flight of Passage (FoP) has not been selling out until after official park opening. At Magic Kingdom, Seven Dwarfs Mine Train has not been selling out until the afternoon.


----------



## scrappinginontario

*GENIE+ for ANNUAL PASSHOLDERS*

- Guests who have an AP and all guests on their reservation have an AP, will be eligible to purchase G+ after midnight

- Guests who have an AP and other guest on their reservation have regular tickets that have NOT had G+ purchased for length of stay, will be eligible to purchase G+ for all guests after midnight

- _When Annual Passholders are attempting to purchase Genie+, they may encounter a glitch IF the other people on their reservation have:_
_- regular park tickets AND_​_- those guests purchased Genie+ for length of stay for their tickets_​​*Update:  Jul 22, 2022* - This challenge may no longer be happening.  I would appreciate any feedback people have experienced since changes to Genie+ were made in June 2022.  Thank you!​
- If this is your situation, you will not be able to purchase Genie+ for your Annual Pass at midnight.  The system will not allow the purchase.

- The best option to fix is to call 1-407-939-4357 before 7:00 am and purchase Genie+ for AP(s).  This number seems to be dedicated to Genie+ challenges and does not normally have a long wait time.  Purchasing before 7:00 am will allow all guests to book Genie+ at 7:00 am.

- A common suggestion for the AP glitch is for guest services to advise guests to uninstall and reinstall the app.  This does not fix the problem.  Calling the number above should allow G+ to be purchased.  Unfortunately it will mean a call each day you wish to add G+.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Hold for future information


----------



## scrappinginontario

Hold for future information


----------



## Brian4891

Great job on this!  I just finished a week here dealing with Genie+ every day and this hits all the points!

A couple things to add:

- I found that the app would let you make a new Genie+ reservation after the first touch point.  Did not have to wait for the 2nd touch point.

- The tip board displays the next available time, but you are actually given a one hour window starting at that time. And you are actually allowed to show up 5 minutes earlier and 15 minutes late from that window. So if I see a return time of 2pm on the tip board, that is really good from 1:55pm to 3:15pm. In addition
- If a ride goes down and you hold a Genie plus LL for it you will automatically be given a pass to use on any ride in the park (except paid LL rides).  This pass is good from the time your Genie+ reservation was supposed to be until park close.  This happened to us one night at Magic Kingdom.  By 4pm we had gone on most of the things we wanted so I made a Barnstormer reservation just for the sake of having something.  The ride went down and we were able to use it on Thunder Mountain instead.  Even if you think you are done, make any reservation even if you don’t plan to ride the attraction.  If it goes down it could be useful.

- I definitely agree that the stacking strategy works best at Hollywood Studios, while the “Use and Get a New One” strategy works very well at Magic Kingdom.  Other than Peter Pan and Jungle Cruise, the return times for the other rides do not get too much further out than 1 hour from booking time.  In that one hour, you can ride what you just tapped into, then ride something with a low wait, get a snack and then it’s time for your next LL.  Tap in and repeat the process.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Brian4891 said:


> Great job on this!  I just finished a week here dealing with Genie+ every day and this hits all the points!
> 
> A couple things to add:
> 
> - I found that the app would let you make a new Genie+ reservation after the first touch point.  Did not have to wait for the 2nd touch point.
> 
> - The tip board displays the next available time, but you are actually given a one hour window starting at that time. And you are actually allowed to show up 5 minutes earlier and 15 minutes late from that window. So if I see a return time of 2pm on the tip board, that is really good from 1:55pm to 3:15pm. In addition
> - If a ride goes down and you hold a Genie plus LL for it you will automatically be given a pass to use on any ride in the park (except paid LL rides).  This pass is good from the time your Genie+ reservation was supposed to be until park close.  This happened to us one night at Magic Kingdom.  By 4pm we had gone on most of the things we wanted so I made a Barnstormer reservation just for the sake of having something.  The ride went down and we were able to use it on Thunder Mountain instead.  Even if you think you are done, make any reservation even if you don’t plan to ride the attraction.  If it goes down it could be useful.
> 
> - I definitely agree that the stacking strategy works best at Hollywood Studios, while the “Use and Get a New One” strategy works very well at Magic Kingdom.  Other than Peter Pan and Jungle Cruise, the return times for the other rides do not get too much further out than 1 hour from booking time.  In that one hour, you can ride what you just tapped into, then ride something with a low wait, get a snack and then it’s time for your next LL.  Tap in and repeat the process.


Thanks so much!  Great feedback here!  I will use some for updating post 1 but other things (booking after first tap, arrive early/late seem to be CM dependent so I'll just leave them here rather than make them definite things guests anticipate.)


----------



## lovethattink

Very well done!


----------



## CarolynFH

This thread is well worth waiting for! I’ll be happy to link people to it next time someone asks basic questions. BTW, 1-407-939-4357 is the number for WDW website support/IT. They’ve helped me many times with various MDE issues, like the time I mistakenly duplicated myself.  Excellent staff in that department!


----------



## Donna M

Great job, just what I was looking for.


----------



## Brian4891

scrappinginontario said:


> Thanks so much!  Great feedback here!  I will use some for updating post 1 but other things (booking after first tap, arrive early/late seem to be CM dependent so I'll just leave them here rather than make them definite things guests anticipate.)



Sounds good!

The early/late arrival really is not cast member dependent.  The system will let you in and turn green on its own without you having to talk to anyone.  This is a carryover from the old fast pass system which allowed the same thing.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Brian4891 said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> The early/late arrival really is not cast member dependent.  The system will let you in and turn green on its own without you having to talk to anyone.  This is a carryover from the old fast pass system which allowed the same thing.


Has anyone here tried to tap in and been denied tapping within 5 mins before return time or within 15 mins of return time ending?


----------



## Disturbia

We’ve been denied at 16 mins at Remy, but it was a LLIA$ and one of us had tapped in (green at 15 mins) so the CM reinstated the pass.  At Test track it was CMs fault for not clearing /blocking the LL trying to give a rider switch to a group of 10+people (we were moved to a side for this), so the CM outside the line was able to vouch for us as he had set it up within the window.

I accidentally purchased a FOP pass for our son (slightly below height requirement), so the riderswitch CM gave us an anytime pass for other rides (they try not to refund easily).  The only other option was to go to the front of the park and ask for a refund from Guest Services.  Another time I was able to get a refund from a chat after waiting 2 hrs (I had closed the app and thought it was just a lost cause).

MMRR had a section which was broken (M&M car was stuck), so we were issued an extra pass for 2 people (we had purchased 4).  We were able to convert a ROTR pass (we had purchased LLIA and did rider switch but were issued 1 for an issue during the rider switch) for MMRR by talking to GET (blue umbrella).


----------



## Babe the Blue Ox

Can you add some information on how to filter the tip board so that you can limit the number of attractions to scroll through while searching for your next G+.


----------



## CindysMice

There should be an “Edit selections” link near the top under the “Experiences” and “Dining” tabs.


----------



## wisblue

scrappinginontario said:


> Has anyone here tried to tap in and been denied tapping within 5 mins before return time or within 15 mins of return time ending?



Not us,  and we have done both many times, both during the FP+ era and the LL era.


----------



## cjlong88

scrappinginontario said:


> Has anyone here tried to tap in and been denied tapping within 5 mins before return time or within 15 mins of return time ending?


We have not yet been denied when within the grace period on either end. Definitely CM dependent when you are outside that grace period. We got to ToT about 7 minutes before our window opened and the CM’s had no problem letting us right through. Another time we got to our LL earlier than the grace period and were told to wait.


----------



## scrappinginontario

wisblue said:


> Not us,  and we have done both many times, both during the FP+ era and the LL era.


 I guess I should clarify my question is only for LL era as what happened during FP+ no longer applies.


----------



## scrappinginontario

*Please keep this thread on topic to Genie, Genie+ and ILL$.*


----------



## Bronte

I will be bringing 15 people to MK in June and plan to use the genie plus. Some will have AP's, some will have military promotional tickets and three will have main gate if I can book those.
We will have three children under age 3 so I assume we do not have to buy genie plus for them becasue they do not need park tickets to enter.
I do ALL the planning for this group.  We are all staying on property.

Will I have any issues paying for all the genie plus options each night at midnight if everyone is on my friends and family list.
Will I have any issues in the park getting return times all together.
We will still open the park so is it better for us to wait to book the first return time right after we enter or at 7am

Thanks for any and all tips !!!!!


----------



## torchlight

I know there are a lot of YouTube channels and video bloggers out there that have posted some nice videos explaining how Genie+ and ILL work, but I still haven’t found what I’m looking for.  Does anyone know of a good explanation video that actually walks you through how to use the system to make LL and ILL reservations?  The video should actually show what the phone screen looks like and which buttons to press, etc.  I found a lot of good verbal explanations but haven’t found an actual “walkthrough”.


----------



## g-dad66

Try this one:





I have no connection to the producers of this video. I just stumbled across it while browsing.  I thought it was the best one for walking you through the app.


----------



## Lsdolphin

How do you select a “top pick”


----------



## g-dad66

Option 1: On the Tip Board, under "To customize your Tip Board....", click on Edit Selection. Then pick only one selection for the park.

Option 2: On My Day, click on Get Started Now (with Disney Genie), and after several screens you will get to My Top Picks. Pick your selection there.  (I think maybe you only will have this option, if you have park tickets and reservation.)


----------



## jetboatguy

Hi all, hoping someone can answer this question. I have looked all over and unable to find the answer to this.

Can you stack a genie + reservation with a ILL$ reservation?

In other words, can we make our 7am Genie + reservation for say Peter Pan, then go ahead and pay for the premium ILL$ of say SDMT? 

TIA


----------



## mickey916

jetboatguy said:


> Hi all, hoping someone can answer this question. I have looked all over and unable to find the answer to this.
> 
> Can you stack a genie + reservation with a ILL$ reservation?
> 
> In other words, can we make our 7am Genie + reservation for say Peter Pan, then go ahead and pay for the premium ILL$ of say SDMT?
> 
> TIA


Yes. the ILL$ and Genie+ selections are independent of each other.


----------



## jetboatguy

mickey916 said:


> Yes. the ILL$ and Genie+ selections are independent of each other.



Thank you so much for that!

Much appreciated


----------



## JasonMak2000

I've heard that somewhere in Genie you can designate the park you want to hop to AND the time you plan on hopping there. Is this true and if so how?


----------



## Sweettears

I could be wrong but as long as the time occurs after park hopping is allowed I don’t think it makes a difference. No need to specify which park you are hopping to


----------



## JasonMak2000

But if I could specify that I wasn't going to park hop to EPCOT until say 5 pm so I could do some rides before Harmonious, and then Genie would only offer me LL options for 5 or later, that would be really helpful.  If that was the case it would allow me to stack some LL while I'm lounging around the pool in the afternoon.


----------



## cjlong88

JasonMak2000 said:


> But if I could specify that I wasn't going to park hop to EPCOT until say 5 pm so I could do some rides before Harmonious, and then Genie would only offer me LL options for 5 or later, that would be really helpful.  If that was the case it would allow me to stack some LL while I'm lounging around the pool in the afternoon.


Unfortunately Genie+ doesn’t operate that way. I know you can specify when your park hopping on Genie as I’ve done it before (maybe at the bottom of the “My Day” tab?) but Genie+ will always offer you next available no matter how you organize your day on the free part of the Genie app. Regardless, you can stack rides in the evening, you’ll just need to book the more popular rides first as they will show later times the earliest. Beware that those rides will also run out the quickest so if your looking to stack, know what rides you want booked and make sure you use the 120-minute rule so the return times work in your favor.


----------



## lovethattink

scrappinginontario said:


> *Please keep this thread on topic to Genie, Genie+ and ILL$.*



Another reminder, because we deleted several posts. Please keep this thread to discussion only about Genie, Genie+ and ILL.


----------



## ldskywalker

I've seen elsewhere that I can "Add Another Guest" to a G+ reservation if they don't have "a conflicting reservation" but it's not clear what that means. 

If someone else in my party at say 11AM books a G+ LL for 5pm for just themselves, and at 11:15 I book an 11:45pm reservation for a different ride, can I immediately add them to my reservation as well? Or will it consider them unavailable since their 2 hour window hasn't closed?

I'm _assuming_ that all these potential loopholes won't work, but just want to be clear before we get to the day of with 1 plan and have to change it.


----------



## EpcotNerd

Do you have to pick your favorites every day to keep them "pinned" to the top of your Tip Board?  I finally figured out how to get my preferred rides to the top of the list yesterday but when I checked today the list was back to alphabetical.  

FWIW - We don't leave next week so I'm not using G+ "live" at the moment, just stalking things and testing it out...


----------



## boxer

A couple of questions for our trip coming up in May:

1.  We will have (3) of us on AP, and the other (2) will be tickets--but we will NOT pay for the length-of-stay Genie Plus for ticketed guests.  My intentions are to book all of us on a day-by-day basis--which it appears like I won't have an issue with since the tickets didn't buy length-of-stay Genie Plus, correct?

2.  We typically go to one Park in the morning, and then take an afternoon break, then head to a different Park in the evening.  With this said, I know how to book for the first park--but 'when' can i start booking the Park we will head to in the evening?  Would it have to be after 2PM park hopping time?  

3.  Since we visit the first Park just in the morning, is there anything I can do (besides booking 'right' at 7AM) to ensure I don't get afternoon times for Genie Plus for that first Park?


----------



## LuckyMamaInDE

boxer said:


> A couple of questions for our trip coming up in May:
> 
> 1.  We will have (3) of us on AP, and the other (2) will be tickets--but we will NOT pay for the length-of-stay Genie Plus for ticketed guests.  My intentions are to book all of us on a day-by-day basis--which it appears like I won't have an issue with since the tickets didn't buy length-of-stay Genie Plus, correct?
> 
> 2.  We typically go to one Park in the morning, and then take an afternoon break, then head to a different Park in the evening.  With this said, I know how to book for the first park--but 'when' can i start booking the Park we will head to in the evening?  Would it have to be after 2PM park hopping time?
> 
> 3.  Since we visit the first Park just in the morning, is there anything I can do (besides booking 'right' at 7AM) to ensure I don't get afternoon times for Genie Plus for that first Park?



1--See post #7 on the first page for the answers to the AP/non-AP issue
2--You can book for the second park at any time you wish. It will look like G+ is giving you times that won't work, but when you actually go to book, the times will be for after 2pm.
3--It depends on how many people will be using G+ and on what rides you want to use it for. You can view available times from home on the app---I've been watching on and off for 2 months.


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

So I read about the issue of getting G+ if you have an AP, but others in your party have different admission. My situation is that the person linked to me doesn’t have any admission type linked to them. (They won’t be going to the parks). Has anyone had experience with this causing problems for G+ or ILL?


----------



## scrappinginontario

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> So I read about the issue of getting G+ if you have an AP, but others in your party have different admission. My situation is that the person linked to me doesn’t have any admission type linked to them. (They won’t be going to the parks). Has anyone had experience with this causing problems for G+ or ILL?


I have not heard of that causing and problems.  We have many on our family and friends list who will not be with us this trip and others have faced this too.  

Just clarifying that it sounds like there is someone on your reservation with you this trip but that person is not going to the parks?  That should not cause any challenges at all as you're only purchasing for yourself and that person will not show up as having valid admission so you should be fine.

Someone please correct me if this information is wrong.


----------



## Tom_E_D

scrappinginontario said:


> *INDIVIDUAL LIGHTNING LANE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Cost for each ILL$ varies by attraction and can vary by day. Tip Board in the app shows the current price for each. (Prices currently range from $9 to $15.)
> 
> . . .
> 
> - *Guests at Disney resorts can purchase ILL$ at 7:00 am. Guests not staying at Disney resorts cannot purchase ILL$ until park opening.* Like Genie+, ILL$ can be purchased from anywhere. You do not have to be in the park nor have checked into your resort.


The price range is $7-15. Everest is $7 daily, Space Mt. is $7 weekdays, and MMRR is $8 weekdays.

It is guests staying at Disney Resorts _*and other select hotels*_ that can book ILL$ at 7:00.  The Disney website lists the Swan, Dolphin and Shades of Green, although I've seen posts from people staying at the Swan Reserve say they can do so too. The Swan Reserve was not yet open when Genie+ and ILL$ started.


----------



## Avery&Todd

Just to mention that we DID have the known AP issue with purchasing Genie + each morning on our trip this past November, and you can also go to the Front Desk and have them add Genie + to your account.  We ended up, well I ended up, doing that each morning.

Also, during that trip we were in contact with IT via chat and they also suggested we try to log into MDE through a website and not the app to see if the system would allow us to purchase Genie + and also they suggested that even though the system would not allow me to purchase Genie + ahead of time, to go to the Tip Board, find a ride we wanted a LL for, and then select it to see if that would bypass our error...and the error being a "blank purple screen" where there is usually words to purchase Genie +.

Now, of course all of these good nuggets of information came after day #4 of our trip and it was time to go home so I was never able to try them out but I have ALL the tips and tricks written down along with that phone number - THANK YOU for all of this information!

And I'm pretty confident that we'll have issues all over again with our Genie + purchase again since DH & I have APs and my cousin has a ticket with Genie + already added...

but that gives me time to try all the "fixes" right??


----------



## scrappinginontario

Tom_E_D said:


> The price range is $7-15. Everest is $7 daily, Space Mt. is $7 weekdays, and MMRR is $8 weekdays.
> 
> It is guests staying at Disney Resorts _*and other select hotels*_ that can book ILL$ at 7:00.  The Disney website lists the Swan, Dolphin and Shades of Green, although I've seen posts from people staying at the Swan Reserve say they can do so too. The Swan Reserve was not yet open when Genie+ and ILL$ started.


Thanks so much!  I updated the ILL$ post with your suggestions.

Greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tom_E_D

scrappinginontario said:


> *GENIE+*
> 
> - BOOKING ELIGIBILITY: You become eligible to book another LL EITHER (1) after 2 hours (2 hours after park opening if the booking was done before park opening), OR (2) after double-tapping into the MOST RECENTLY BOOKED LL, whichever comes first.


Other events that can make you eligible to book again are (1) having the ride break down during your LL time (in addition to getting a recovery pass, you can immediately book another ride), (2) canceling your G+LL, and (3) having your G+LL time period expire .  .  . at least with regard to your most-recently-booked G+LL. There is currently a debate going on in the Usage, Tips and Strategy thread regarding whether canceling a G+LL that was not your most-recently-booked one entitles you to book another, so I can't definitively  say whether it does or not. The expiration time only comes into play if you book a ride within the next hour (or within an hour of park opening). For example, at 11:00, you book Spaceship Earth with a 11:15-12:15 return period (that's a realistic return time). You can book your next G+LL after tapping into Spaceship Earth or at 12:15 (the expiration time), not 1:00 (the 120-minute time), whichever comes first.

EDIT: The debate concerning cancellations came to the conclusion that it is only canceling your most-recently-booked G+LL that lets you book another.


----------



## stinie18287

Currently planning a trip and I'm considering having a day where my husband and son have a "boy day" while my daughter and I have a "girl day". Will my husband and I be able to make G+LL reservations independently of one another while we're touring in separate parks?

For example.. could I make a LL reservation for Little Mermaid for my daughter and I at park opening at MK and my husband make a LL reservation for TSMM at park opening at HS for him and my son?

TIA!


----------



## MIChessGuy

I had an issue this week where I was waiting to book a high-demand attraction exactly at 7:00 am, but when I tried to 'refresh' at 6:59:59, the screen didn't update to the selection page.  No Genie+ times were displayed.  I had to back out and then re-open the Tip Board, and got pushed back to an afternoon ride time as a result.  It was my understanding that doing a pull-down refresh at 6:59:59 was the best way to maximize the chance of getting a good ride time.  D'oh


----------



## GBRforWDW

stinie18287 said:


> Currently planning a trip and I'm considering having a day where my husband and son have a "boy day" while my daughter and I have a "girl day". Will my husband and I be able to make G+LL reservations independently of one another while we're touring in separate parks?
> 
> For example.. could I make a LL reservation for Little Mermaid for my daughter and I at park opening at MK and my husband make a LL reservation for TSMM at park opening at HS for him and my son?
> 
> TIA!


Yeah you should be able to do that.  You'll just need to edit the party when going through the selection screens.


----------



## wisblue

stinie18287 said:


> Currently planning a trip and I'm considering having a day where my husband and son have a "boy day" while my daughter and I have a "girl day". Will my husband and I be able to make G+LL reservations independently of one another while we're touring in separate parks?
> 
> For example.. could I make a LL reservation for Little Mermaid for my daughter and I at park opening at MK and my husband make a LL reservation for TSMM at park opening at HS for him and my son?
> 
> TIA!



You should be able to do that. Just make sure that when you book the LL reservation that you select the members of the party that will be using it.


----------



## nurseberta

torchlight said:


> I know there are a lot of YouTube channels and video bloggers out there that have posted some nice videos explaining how Genie+ and ILL work, but I still haven’t found what I’m looking for.  Does anyone know of a good explanation video that actually walks you through how to use the system to make LL and ILL reservations?  The video should actually show what the phone screen looks like and which buttons to press, etc.  I found a lot of good verbal explanations but haven’t found an actual “walkthrough”.


 Search Molly from all ears, she does a walk through of each park with G+ LL$ and compares with someone doing standby.  she also suggests using combination of both G+ and standby and a plan for maximizing touring


----------



## nurseberta

Just back and wanted to post some tips.

In HS, tried to grab G+ for SDD showed 9am and processed through to 2pm, I grabbed it. then purchasing RoTR at 7am, I was prompted to log in, losing time, and missed the window entirely. When I got to the park, I looked up drop times and saw that 9:32 was a potential time, so.... I chanced it and let go of the 2pm SDD, and scanned from 9:30-9;32, ended up with a 11-12. so can confirm this drop time works! HS def reserve more than one park day to attempt this, 1st day I missed RoTR, and at rope drop it was down. So instead we RD MFSR (were let into the parks before 8am, walked on MFSR) then walked around empty Galaxy's Edge for pictures, got in line around 8:13am for RnR, (line released at 8:30)and did that and ToT standby with low waits. Very good start to the day. This gave us ability to book G+ for RnR and ToT later in the afternoon. allowing 2 rides that day. MFSR was out but we had ridden once so not bad, we got RotR on another day thankfully


----------



## GBRforWDW

nurseberta said:


> When I got to the park, I looked up drop times and saw that 9:32 was a potential time, so.... I chanced it and let go of the 2pm SDD, and scanned from 9:30-9;32, ended up with a 11-12.


Since Slinky Dog is part of Genie+ package and Rise is an individual purchase, you didn't need to release SDD.  

ILL$ purchases can be purchased at any time regardless of your use of Genie+.


----------



## Brian4891

MIChessGuy said:


> I had an issue this week where I was waiting to book a high-demand attraction exactly at 7:00 am, but when I tried to 'refresh' at 6:59:59, the screen didn't update to the selection page.  No Genie+ times were displayed.  I had to back out and then re-open the Tip Board, and got pushed back to an afternoon ride time as a result.  It was my understanding that doing a pull-down refresh at 6:59:59 was the best way to maximize the chance of getting a good ride time.  D'oh



The app definitely does weird things sometimes.  I had ROTR pinned to the top of my tip board and was refreshing and refreshing for the 15 seconds leading up to 7am and everything was fine.  Then all of a sudden right at 7am it switched the park it was displaying to Magic Kingdom.  I switched it back to Hollywood Studios, and now ROTR was no longer pinned to the top so I had to scroll down to find it.  All of this took me about 15 seconds and by then I had to settle for ROTR at 6pm which was several hours later than I wanted.


----------



## michaeldorn1

Brian4891 said:


> The app definitely does weird things sometimes.  I had ROTR pinned to the top of my tip board and was refreshing and refreshing for the 15 seconds leading up to 7am and everything was fine.  Then all of a sudden right at 7am it switched the park it was displaying to Magic Kingdom.  I switched it back to Hollywood Studios, and now ROTR was no longer pinned to the top so I had to scroll down to find it.  All of this took me about 15 seconds and by then I had to settle for ROTR at 6pm which was several hours later than I wanted.


You just said something I had not heard yet.  You mention ROTR was "pinned" to the top of your Tip Board.  How do you do that?  Thanks for any and all advice!


----------



## michaeldorn1

We haven't been to WDW in a while and I keep  seeing mention of "Double Tapping In".  What does that mean?  I know you would have to "Tap In" for a ride you have a LL for, but what is the "double tap"?  Thanks for any and all advice!


----------



## Brian4891

michaeldorn1 said:


> You just said something I had not heard yet.  You mention ROTR was "pinned" to the top of your Tip Board.  How do you do that?  Thanks for any and all advice!



Now that my trip is over, I am not able to do it when I go into my app.  Someone else will have to chime in with the exact process.  There is a way to click on "Edit Selections" in the tip board and only select the ride you are interested in.  It will keep that at the top of your list so that when 7am comes around you don't waste time scrolling.


----------



## scrappinginontario

nurseberta said:


> Just back and wanted to post some tips.
> 
> In HS, tried to grab G+ for SDD showed 9am and processed through to 2pm, I grabbed it. then purchasing RoTR at 7am, I was prompted to log in, losing time, and missed the window entirely. When I got to the park, I looked up drop times and saw that 9:32 was a potential time, so.... I chanced it and let go of the 2pm SDD, and scanned from 9:30-9;32, ended up with a 11-12. so can confirm this drop time works! HS def reserve more than one park day to attempt this, 1st day I missed RoTR, and at rope drop it was down. So instead we RD MFSR (were let into the parks before 8am, walked on MFSR) then walked around empty Galaxy's Edge for pictures, got in line around 8:13am for RnR, (line released at 8:30)and did that and ToT standby with low waits. Very good start to the day. This gave us ability to book G+ for RnR and ToT later in the afternoon. allowing 2 rides that day. MFSR was out but we had ridden once so not bad, we got RotR on another day thankfully





GBRforWDW said:


> Since Slinky Dog is part of Genie+ package and Rise is an individual purchase, you didn't need to release SDD.
> 
> ILL$ purchases can be purchased at any time regardless of your use of Genie+.


I interpreted OP to say that her initial return time for SDD was later in the day that she wanted it to be.  When she noticed an earlier return time she cancelled her SDD LL reservation and then rebooked for SDD again, grabbing an earlier time that worked better for her.  Risky but thankfully worked in her case.

Not sure my interpretation is correct though.


----------



## Akck

michaeldorn1 said:


> We haven't been to WDW in a while and I keep  seeing mention of "Double Tapping In".  What does that mean?  I know you would have to "Tap In" for a ride you have a LL for, but what is the "double tap"?  Thanks for any and all advice!



When you enter the LL queue, you tap in with your MB or ticket at the entrance. Closer to the ride, there is another tap spot, hence the double tap. It’s there to discourage guests in the standby queue from ducking under the rope to get in the shorter queue.


----------



## nurseberta

GBRforWDW said:


> Since Slinky Dog is part of Genie+ package and Rise is an individual purchase, you didn't need to release SDD.
> 
> ILL$ purchases can be purchased at any time regardless of your use of Genie+.



yes actually it was SDD that I cancelled to attempt an earlier time with the 9:32 drop and it worked.



michaeldorn1 said:


> You just said something I had not heard yet.  You mention ROTR was "pinned" to the top of your Tip Board.  How do you do that?  Thanks for any and all advice!


edit selections should show at top of tip board

The last 2 days my selections repeatedly unpinned and it was after hopping, I had to continuously change back to the park i wanted and scroll. Odd i had HS reserved and hopped to epcot, but app kept defaulting to MK tip board



michaeldorn1 said:


> We haven't been to WDW in a while and I keep  seeing mention of "Double Tapping In".  What does that mean?  I know you would have to "Tap In" for a ride you have a LL for, but what is the "double tap"?  Thanks for any and all advice!



high profile rides can have a tap at the entrance and then another closer to ride beginning. meant to prevent people from hopping into LL from standby. initially there was a strategy to get additional LL from G+ between taps, but that doesn't work as Disney fixed the loophole. you havent scanned into the ride (in order to make another selection) until the second tap has been performed.
7DMT is one


----------



## michaeldorn1

Brian4891 said:


> Now that my trip is over, I am not able to do it when I go into my app.  Someone else will have to chime in with the exact process.  There is a way to click on "Edit Selections" in the tip board and only select the ride you are interested in.  It will keep that at the top of your list so that when 7am comes around you don't waste time scrolling.


It's weird!  On my tip board, HS has "Edit Selections" which I have done now, but none of the other Parks have that as an option for me.  Are you only able to make selections on one Park at a time?


----------



## GBRforWDW

nurseberta said:


> yes actually it was SDD that I cancelled to attempt an earlier time with the 9:32 drop and it worked.


My apologies.  . Glad that switch worked out.



scrappinginontario said:


> I interpreted OP to say that her initial return time for SDD was later in the day that she wanted it to be. When she noticed an earlier return time she cancelled her SDD LL reservation and then rebooked for SDD again, grabbing an earlier time that worked better for her. Risky but thankfully worked in her case.
> 
> Not sure my interpretation is correct though



Doh! I read it as she was wanting to get RotR.  Maybe the covid brain fog is worse than I thought... Yeah, that's what it is


----------



## wisblue

michaeldorn1 said:


> It's weird!  On my tip board, HS has "Edit Selections" which I have done now, but none of the other Parks have that as an option for me.  Are you only able to make selections on one Park at a time?



This has been covered in detail in the long thread on strategies and I forget the details of how to get the "edit selections" link to show on the Tip Board for every park. 

I think to get there you have to set some selections for each park through the My Day tab. You can do that by picking a day on which you have a park reservation. That should default to the park for which you have a reservation, and you can make some selections there.  You can do the same thing for more parks by scrolling down and clicking on "Plan for your next Park" and picking another park.

I must have done something like that when Genie first came out as I planned for an upcoming trip because the "edit selections" link has always appeared on the Tip Board for me in every park.

Maybe someone else who has done this more recently can fill in the details.


----------



## ldskywalker

ldskywalker said:


> I've seen elsewhere that I can "Add Another Guest" to a G+ reservation if they don't have "a conflicting reservation" but it's not clear what that means.
> 
> If someone else in my party at say 11AM books a G+ LL for 5pm for just themselves, and at 11:15 I book an 11:45pm reservation for a different ride, can I immediately add them to my reservation as well? Or will it consider them unavailable since their 2 hour window hasn't closed?
> 
> I'm _assuming_ that all these potential loopholes won't work, but just want to be clear before we get to the day of with 1 plan and have to change it.



Don't want to be annoying, but does anyone have thoughts on the above? Should I even give this any thought or completely rethink my strategy.


----------



## scrappinginontario

ldskywalker said:


> Don't want to be annoying, but does anyone have thoughts on the above? Should I even give this any thought or completely rethink my strategy.


If this is happening, it has not been reported on DISboards to the best of my knowledge.

If anyone has tried and been either successful or unsuccessful adding another guest, can they please share?

I have a feeling this could very easily get complicated if this started happening as in my thinking, just because someone doesn't have a 'conflicting reservation' it does not mean they would have been eligible (re: 120 min rule) to book the attraction they're being added to.

Will be interesting to hear of people's actual experiences, if anyone has tried this.


----------



## Brian Noble

scrappinginontario said:


> - When Annual Passholders are attempting to purchase Genie+, they may encounter a glitch IF the other people on their reservation have:
> - regular park tickets AND- those guests purchased Genie+ for length of stay for their tickets


Does anyone know what "on their reservation" means here? Does that mean in the same resort reservation? In the Family & Friends list? Something else?

Our situation: for a visit this March, we have a total of six guests in two different DVC reservations: three on one reservation and three in the other. The reservations were made separately but are noted as "traveling together" for the room assigner, and we are planning together and in each others' F&F lists. The three in the "other" room have pre-purchased length-of-stay G+. We will be buying park tickets and hopefully upgrading two of the three to APs, if they are being sold by then.

If "on their reservation" means everyone on the Family & Friends list also in a park that day, then we'd hold off upgrading to APs if possible until the end of the trip. If "on their reservation" means everyone in the same resort reservation, then we can upgrade earlier to take advantage of the infrequent dining discount on this trip.


----------



## mickey916

Brian Noble said:


> Does anyone know what "on their reservation" means here? Does that mean in the same resort reservation? In the Family & Friends list? Something else?
> 
> Our situation: for a visit this March, we have a total of six guests in two different DVC reservations: three on one reservation and three in the other. The reservations were made separately but are noted as "traveling together" for the room assigner, and we are planning together and in each others' F&F lists. The three in the "other" room have pre-purchased length-of-stay G+. We will be buying park tickets and hopefully upgrading two of the three to APs, if they are being sold by then.
> 
> If "on their reservation" means everyone on the Family & Friends list also in a park that day, then we'd hold off upgrading to APs if possible until the end of the trip. If "on their reservation" means everyone in the same resort reservation, then we can upgrade earlier to take advantage of the infrequent dining discount on this trip.


I'd be interested in this answer as well....


----------



## boop0524

scrappinginontario said:


> If this is happening, it has not been reported on DISboards to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> If anyone has tried and been either successful or unsuccessful adding another guest, can they please share?
> 
> I have a feeling this could very easily get complicated if this started happening as in my thinking, just because someone doesn't have a 'conflicting reservation' it does not mean they would have been eligible (re: 120 min rule) to book the attraction they're being added to.
> 
> Will be interesting to hear of people's actual experiences, if anyone has tried this.


This was back in early November so things might have changed, but we were unsuccessful in adding another guest to our G+ reservation even though they were eligible. We had a large party so a few times it (or we? Who knows lol) kept leaving people off. One time a CM was gracious enough and fixed it for us. At Soarin the CM basically told me, “tough stuff” and my DH couldn’t ride


----------



## ngl

Brian Noble said:


> Does anyone know what "on their reservation" means here? Does that mean in the same resort reservation? In the Family & Friends list? Something else?
> 
> Our situation: for a visit this March, we have a total of six guests in two different DVC reservations: three on one reservation and three in the other. The reservations were made separately but are noted as "traveling together" for the room assigner, and we are planning together and in each others' F&F lists. The three in the "other" room have pre-purchased length-of-stay G+. We will be buying park tickets and hopefully upgrading two of the three to APs, if they are being sold by then.
> 
> If "on their reservation" means everyone on the Family & Friends list also in a park that day, then we'd hold off upgrading to APs if possible until the end of the trip. If "on their reservation" means everyone in the same resort reservation, then we can upgrade earlier to take advantage of the infrequent dining discount on this trip.


For whatever it is worth, we had a large party of 15 for a December visit. 4 of us are AP, the rest are not. This group consisted of 4 different families with each family having a separate MDE account. We were all staying at BLT in 2 rooms (3 bedroom & 1 bedroom). All of us, except one who joined last minute, were listed in the DVC reservation in the 2 separate rooms. My biggest challenge was getting everyone to show up in my Friends and Family list ("controllers" of the MDE acct were showing up fine but kids were not. Had to work with MDE chat to resolve each time. Luckily I did that weeks in advance of trip). We were AP but everyone else went ahead and bought tickets with Genie + option (can't do that with AP at this time) and we all selected the same park reservation. When I woke up at 7am each morning and went to select Genie + for our group, everyone showed up. I then selected all and made the Genie + reservations for our full group. Again, 4 had AP, 11 had regular park tickets but added the Genie + option when they bought those regular tickets and we all had the same park reservation.

The only issue we had was the person that joined last minute was not listed in the DVC reservation at BLT. So when I went to purchase a ILL for Rise, I could not select him at 7am. I could get him Genie + but not the ILL. At least at that time in Dec you had to be a resort guest to have the ILL purchase option at 7am. However, I had no issue selecting AP and regular ticket holders together for Genie +. I heard stories of glitches too but for whatever it is worth we did not have that experience.


----------



## TheMick424

ngl said:


> For whatever it is worth, we had a large party of 15 for a December visit. 4 of us are AP, the rest are not. This group consisted of 4 different families with each family having a separate MDE account. We were all staying at BLT in 2 rooms (3 bedroom & 1 bedroom). All of us, except one who joined last minute, were listed in the DVC reservation in the 2 separate rooms. My biggest challenge was getting everyone to show up in my Friends and Family list ("controllers" of the MDE acct were showing up fine but kids were not. Had to work with MDE chat to resolve each time. Luckily I did that weeks in advance of trip). We were AP but everyone else went ahead and bought tickets with Genie + option (can't do that with AP at this time) and we all selected the same park reservation. When I woke up at 7am each morning and went to select Genie + for our group, everyone showed up. I then selected all and made the Genie + reservations for our full group. Again, 4 had AP, 11 had regular park tickets but added the Genie + option when they bought those regular tickets and we all had the same park reservation.
> 
> The only issue we had was the person that joined last minute was not listed in the DVC reservation at BLT. So when I went to purchase a ILL for Rise, I could not select him at 7am. I could get him Genie + but not the ILL. At least at that time in Dec you had to be a resort guest to have the ILL purchase option at 7am. However, I had no issue selecting AP and regular ticket holders together for Genie +. I heard stories of glitches too but for whatever it is worth we did not have that experience.


Did any of the APs have issues purchasing Genie+ before 7am? (I haven't seen reports of issues making G+ selections, only problems purchasing G+ for the AP)


----------



## Brian Noble

That's what I was wondering too. @ngl, did you try to buy G+ for the AP guests before 7, or only after 7 as a part of booking the first one?


----------



## ngl

Brian Noble said:


> That's what I was wondering too. @ngl, did you try to buy G+ for the AP guests before 7, or only after 7 as a part of booking the first one?


I did the AP purchase for Genie right after midnight of day we were planning to go. (We were at Disney Very Merriest at MK until 1am so purchased them on our way out for HS the next day). When we were there for Tgving week I did the same each night (waited until after midnight and then made the purchase - I get up at least 2 times a night so not a problem!). This way at 7am we were all ready to go for the selections.


----------



## gemologygal

A quick question about ILL purchase. If I log on at 7 a.m. to attempt to buy RotR, can another member of our party log on at the same time to buy MMRAR or do the purchases have to be done one after another?


----------



## ngl

gemologygal said:


> A quick question about ILL purchase. If I log on at 7 a.m. to attempt to buy RotR, can another member of our party log on at the same time to buy MMRAR or do the purchases have to be done one after another?


Not sure re logging on at same time but I know you can purchase a max of two ILL per day but you cannot do the same one over (so if you do ROTR you cannot purchase again during the day). We were there Tgiving week and in December and will say MMRAR was never sold out on any day. If you are going during Spring Break that potentially could be an issue but it was even still available as the park was closing (and we went to HS several times during the trip). I would recommend focusing on ROTR as that goes fast and then try for MMRAR.


----------



## TheMick424

ngl said:


> I did the AP purchase for Genie right after midnight of day we were planning to go. (We were at Disney Very Merriest at MK until 1am so purchased them on our way out for HS the next day). When we were there for Tgving week I did the same each night (waited until after midnight and then made the purchase - I get up at least 2 times a night so not a problem!). This way at 7am we were all ready to go for the selections.


Thanks for sharing this!  Did you manage any of the regular tickets with G+ on your MDE account?  Based on your description above I'm thinking no, but wanted to confirm.


----------



## CarolynFH

gemologygal said:


> A quick question about ILL purchase. If I log on at 7 a.m. to attempt to buy RotR, can another member of our party log on at the same time to buy MMRAR or do the purchases have to be done one after another?


There are multiple reports here on DISboards of success doing what you propose, logging into the same MDE account or different accounts. Go for it!


----------



## Bullseye

*scrappinginontario* Great job on this! Usually, most of us lament for a few months when changes to the status quo occur. And then eventually you accept what is and realize  "I got to bone up on how to take full advantage of the system." That's where a good Sticky comes into play. Thanks again.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Used Genie+ at MK this am.  Had my finger ready to tap at 7:00 am ...wanted PP for 9:00 am but at 7:01 the LL time showing was already 10:25 and quickly jumped when I began refreshing trying to find an earlier time the PP time just kept increasing and was 12:25 in just a few minutes. I was able to get HM for 9:35 am....i scanned in at HM at 9:39 after waiting in a long LL line which did move quickly and there was nothing available we wanted until the afternoon and then by 2 pm the more popular rides were no longer available at all.  Very disappointing I find no value to making a 2:40 LL at 9:00 am!   also LL times would change to a later time before you even completed process.   Very disappointing and I basically paid $15.98 for 2 rides.  Park was very crowded.


----------



## hayesdvc

I was at MK day one of G+.  Long before that day we had changed our park reservation from HS to MK.  When 7AM came that morning even though nothing in MDE showed HS, G+ only would make selections at HS prior to 2PM.  I had to go to the concierge desk at Beach Club to get them to “fix” G+ to point to MK, the park with my reservation.  I had to do that each day I previously cancelled and changed the park reservation.
Is anyone still having those issues or has that problem been fixed?


----------



## Samson7256

If you book a genie + at 7am for 5pm slinky dog dash and then at the 11am 120 min rule you book a genie + for star tours at 11:15am, when is your next availability to book? Is it that at 11:15 when you tap in you get another one, but NOT when you tap into your 5pm? Or is it that because you hold the 5pm you are stuck waiting 120 mins all day?


----------



## GBRforWDW

Samson7256 said:


> If you book a genie + at 7am for 5pm slinky dog dash and then at the 11am 120 min rule you book a genie + for star tours at 11:15am, when is your next availability to book? Is it that at 11:15 when you tap in you get another one, but NOT when you tap into your 5pm? Or is it that because you hold the 5pm you are stuck waiting 120 mins all day?


It's based on last pass selection.  So if at 11 you book ST for 1115, as soon as you're scanned in there, you can select another ride.  

When you scan into SDD at 5, you will not be able to make a new selection, based off checking in only. Obviously if it was part of the 2 hour cool down period, you could book based on that criteria.


----------



## KristinU

Apologies if this has been covered, I may have missed it in my reading through this thread: in order to book an ILL$ do you have to have a park pass for that park for that day?  Or can one be made in the morning for a park you intend to hop to for the afternoon/evening?


----------



## GBRforWDW

KristinU said:


> Apologies if this has been covered, I may have missed it in my reading through this thread: in order to book an ILL$ do you have to have a park pass for that park for that day?  Or can one be made in the morning for a park you intend to hop to for the afternoon/evening?


As long as you have park hoppers, you can schedule an ILL$ in any park.  If you're selecting a park that is not your reserved park, you'll be shown times after 2pm.


----------



## NJlauren

Has anyone had it happen where your 120 minutes is up and you get an error you can book your next LL till X time?

example I booked 7am test track for 6-7pm then to went at 3pm to book Soarin but it said I wasn’t able to book till 12pm, but it was clearly way after 12pm. I booked no other LLs in this time.  If it happens tomorrow I’ll call today wasn’t really an issue but tomorrow I’m planning to stack at MK in the afternoon.


----------



## DJFan88

Found link! Sorry I edited


----------



## beachblythe

Brian4891 said:


> Great job on this!  I just finished a week here dealing with Genie+ every day and this hits all the points!
> 
> A couple things to add:
> 
> - I found that the app would let you make a new Genie+ reservation after the first touch point.  Did not have to wait for the 2nd touch point.
> 
> - The tip board displays the next available time, but you are actually given a one hour window starting at that time. And you are actually allowed to show up 5 minutes earlier and 15 minutes late from that window. So if I see a return time of 2pm on the tip board, that is really good from 1:55pm to 3:15pm. In addition
> - If a ride goes down and you hold a Genie plus LL for it you will automatically be given a pass to use on any ride in the park (except paid LL rides).  This pass is good from the time your Genie+ reservation was supposed to be until park close.  This happened to us one night at Magic Kingdom.  By 4pm we had gone on most of the things we wanted so I made a Barnstormer reservation just for the sake of having something.  The ride went down and we were able to use it on Thunder Mountain instead.  Even if you think you are done, make any reservation even if you don’t plan to ride the attraction.  If it goes down it could be useful.
> 
> - I definitely agree that the stacking strategy works best at Hollywood Studios, while the “Use and Get a New One” strategy works very well at Magic Kingdom.  Other than Peter Pan and Jungle Cruise, the return times for the other rides do not get too much further out than 1 hour from booking time.  In that one hour, you can ride what you just tapped into, then ride something with a low wait, get a snack and then it’s time for your next LL.  Tap in and repeat the process.


I did not know about the ability to use it 5 minutes before the window starts!! Glad to know that now for my next trip. I stood there and would wait. Oh well.


----------



## Nana2Callie

In the old FP system and magic bands - we would book for all 3 in our party.  But, if someone changed their mind and didn't want to ride - then I would allow our GD the unused ride - easy enough by switching magic bands.  Is this possible with the Genie, if so how?


----------



## g-dad66

Nana2Callie said:


> In the old FP system and magic bands - we would book for all 3 in our party.  But, if someone changed their mind and didn't want to ride - then I would allow our GD the unused ride - easy enough by switching magic bands.  Is this possible with the Genie, if so how?



Same thing. Let them use your magic band.


----------



## Nana2Callie

Thank you!


----------



## Flamingeaux

What is the best way to "modify" a Genie + selection?   Can you have two people do it?  One pulls up the better time while the other person cancels the original selection.


----------



## Mistydurand

Can anyone help solve this issue…If I have made a park reservation for a specific park (for example, Animal Kingdom ) and at 7am I go to the app to secure ILL passes for Avatar but the timeslot is not until the evening.  I don’t want to spend the entire day in AK so do I change park reservations asap (is that possible?) and hop to AK after 2pm?  Or since Avatar is really the only thing I want to do at AK, do I just get there early and wait in the standby line?  So confusing…!


----------



## Brian4891

Flamingeaux said:


> What is the best way to "modify" a Genie + selection?   Can you have two people do it?  One pulls up the better time while the other person cancels the original selection.



It is difficult to cancel and re-book for the most popular rides.  You may see a SDD time pop up in the middle of the day that you really want.  Your strategy of having someone else cancel and then you re-book immediately after may work.  It is possible, but it is by no means a guarantee.  That SDD time you want could pop up for one second and then disappear.  If you cancel your other SDD time trying to get a better time you could end up with nothing.  It's very risky.  The best way to get what you want is to be up at 7am and grab it as soon as you see it, and then not mess with it!

On the other rides, that are not as in demand, it's no big deal.  Haunted Mansion, for example,  will probably have the same return time every time you check it over a given 10 minute timespan.  So you have plenty of time to look at the return time, go to your other booking and cancel, and get back to Haunted Mansion and book.


----------



## mickey916

Read through the first few posts and didn't see an answer to this question: What happens if I book a Genie+ and by the time I confirm it switches to a time that falls when I have an ADR? I'm especially concerned about SDD that if that happens, I can't cancel and rebook since there may not be any availability...will guest services help? Do I go late to the ADR or SDD?


----------



## GBRforWDW

mickey916 said:


> Read through the first few posts and didn't see an answer to this question: What happens if I book a Genie+ and by the time I confirm it switches to a time that falls when I have an ADR? I'm especially concerned about SDD that if that happens, I can't cancel and rebook since there may not be any availability...will guest services help? Do I go late to the ADR or SDD?


My experience, and it could vary by cast member and ride, is that if you're late to the ride, they'll let you on as long as its because of something like an ADR or something else preventing you from being in the park.  Keep receipts and get screenshots of the conflicting times to help prove your case, but I got on a few rides after the time expired.


----------



## Brian4891

mickey916 said:


> Read through the first few posts and didn't see an answer to this question: What happens if I book a Genie+ and by the time I confirm it switches to a time that falls when I have an ADR? I'm especially concerned about SDD that if that happens, I can't cancel and rebook since there may not be any availability...will guest services help? Do I go late to the ADR or SDD?



Definitely a valid concern.  I would try to book a time that is far away from your ADR so that if you end up with a different time it’s hopefully still not interfering with the ADR.

Remember you get a one hour window to go on the ride.  And you can show up 5 minutes early and 15 minutes late so it’s really a 1 hour and 20 minute window.  I think the ADR’s allow you to show up 15 mins late as well, and I think if you call and tell them you’re running late they will hold it even longer. So given all that you’d have to be really unlucky to have your SDD window fall exactly inside the 2 hours or so you need for the ADR, especially if you’re trying to book a time with some cushion.

As for the guest services, I was surprised at how unhelpful they were.  I asked them to switch a 7DMT ILL that I had because the app had crashed that morning and I ended up with a time at night instead of the morning like I had planned.  She simply said all times were sold out and there was nothing she could do.  So I would not count on getting help from them unfortunately.  This was someone at one of the guest services umbrellas in the park.  Maybe you would have more luck with the CM outside the ride.


----------



## Avery&Todd

I'm one of those APs holders who had major issues booking Genie+ each morning and I'm wondering if other APs are finding they're NOT experiencing the same issues as when Genie+ first rolled out or are those same "I can't buy Genie+ and I need help" still happening?

Thanks!


----------



## JoJoGirl

FYI for anyone here this week. I’m staying at a Disney resort, and fior the last two days I have not been able to purchase an ILL before 8:00am. I can select my ILL attraction and time and go on to payment, and the charge will be approved on my CC, but then will get a “booking failure” error message.

Luckily I have still been able to get all the ILLs I wanted, including FoP, and this morning RotR - all after 8:00 am.

I stopped at a blue umbrella GET this morning the see if there was a problem with my account, and the TM said it has been a known and widespread issue for the past two days.  They are working on it and hope to have it solved soon.


----------



## Westerner

ldskywalker said:


> I've seen elsewhere that I can "Add Another Guest" to a G+ reservation if they don't have "a conflicting reservation" but it's not clear what that means.
> 
> If someone else in my party at say 11AM books a G+ LL for 5pm for just themselves, and at 11:15 I book an 11:45pm reservation for a different ride, can I immediately add them to my reservation as well? Or will it consider them unavailable since their 2 hour window hasn't closed?
> 
> I'm _assuming_ that all these potential loopholes won't work, but just want to be clear before we get to the day of with 1 plan and have to change it.


I suspect it won't allow you to book a LL for someone who's still within the 2 hour "cooldown", because on a recent trip I booked a LL for DW, DD, and myself on Magic Carpets of Aladdin.  DW did not want to ride b/c she doesn't like rides that go in a circle.  After DD and I tapped in we were able to book another LL but I couldn't include DW.  We fixed it by having her tap in to MCoA but not riding.  My question is, if I had canceled her unused LL, would she have been immediately been able to rebook without needing to tap in?

Lesson learned for me was be more careful about booking LL's that not everyone will want to go on.  On a related tangent: if you let a LL window expire without using it, it counts as your "once per day" LL for that ride.


----------



## DL1WDW2

And to think…Disney Genie was introduced as such a simple way to enjoy the Magic of Genie .


----------



## GBRforWDW

Westerner said:


> I suspect it won't allow you to book a LL for someone who's still within the 2 hour "cooldown", because on a recent trip I booked a LL for DW, DD, and myself on Magic Carpets of Aladdin.  DW did not want to ride b/c she doesn't like rides that go in a circle.  After DD and I tapped in we were able to book another LL but I couldn't include DW.  We fixed it by having her tap in to MCoA but not riding.  My question is, if I had canceled her unused LL, would she have been immediately been able to rebook without needing to tap in?
> 
> Lesson learned for me was be more careful about booking LL's that not everyone will want to go on.  On a related tangent: if you let a LL window expire without using it, it counts as your "once per day" LL for that ride.


Yes, I did that once or twice with my wife.  She had a sore neck so didn't want to ride some things, but I'd book her anyway.  I was able to cancel her pass and add her to the next LL selection.


----------



## hayesdvc

Trying to understand G+
. 

*I have a LL for 9AM. I know I can make my next a LL when either the LL I have expires (10AM) or I scan in to use it. Since I can scan in 15 minutes late, can I book another LL, say at 10:05 (system says expired),then scan my 9AM LL b4 10:15,then when I scan make another?*


----------



## mickey916

It goes by your last action, so in your scenario the last one was the one you booked at 10:05, so you can book next two hours later (12:05) or whenever you scan into that one that you booked at 10:05.


----------



## hayesdvc

mickey916 said:


> It goes by your last action, so in your scenario the last one was the one you booked at 10:05, so you can book next two hours later (12:05) or whenever you scan into that one that you booked at 10:05.



Thanks for your reply.  I have read about getting more than one at a time.  So, if I book my first one at 11:00 and the park opens at 8:30, I can book another one at 10:30.  I would then have two.   When I use one of the two I have booked, can I get another one and then when I use the second one can I get a another one?  Does it matter if the first one I use is the 10:30 or 11:00 pass?  Thanks again


----------



## GBRforWDW

hayesdvc said:


> Thanks for your reply.  I have read about getting more than one at a time.  So, if I book my first one at 11:00 and the park opens at 8:30, I can book another one at 10:30.  I would then have two.   When I use one of the two I have booked, can I get another one and then when I use the second one can I get a another one?  Does it matter if the first one I use is the 10:30 or 11:00 pass?  Thanks again


Still only goes by the last one selected.  There used to be a glitch back in the first month of genie that allowed this, but now only your last selection matters.  So if your 1030 selection time is after 1230, you can select at 1230.  If it's before 1230, you can select another after checking into the 1030 selection only.

The 7am selection for the 11am return time no longer matter as far as when you're able to book again.


----------



## hayesdvc

GBRforWDW said:


> Still only goes by the last one selected.  There used to be a glitch back in the first month of genie that allowed this, but now only your last selection matters.  So if your 1030 selection time is after 1230, you can select at 1230.  If it's before 1230, you can select another after checking into the 1030 selection only.
> 
> The 7am selection for the 11am return time no longer matter as far as when you're able to book again.




Thank you so much.  I follow you, but one last question.  If the second one I made at 10:30 is used before the first one I made at 11:00, I will not be able to make another selection when I scan in.  Right?  I can only make my next one once I scan into the 11:00 made pass also.  Right?


----------



## GBRforWDW

hayesdvc said:


> Thank you so much.  I follow you, but one last question.  If the second one I made at 10:30 is used before the first one I made at 11:00, I will not be able to make another selection when I scan in.  Right?


it's only based on most recent selection.  If your 1030 selection is for 1045 and you go straight there and scan in, you can make another selection.  If your 1030 selection is for 1055 and you go to the 11am ride first, you'll need to wait until you check into the 1055 ride to book a new selection.


----------



## hayesdvc

GBRforWDW said:


> it's only based on most recent selection.  If your 1030 selection is for 1045 and you go straight there and scan in, you can make another selection.  If your 1030 selection is for 1055 and you go to the 11am ride first, you'll need to wait until you check into the 1055 ride to book a new selection.



In summary, so the most unused LL you can have at one time is two?  We were there lastly the day G+ was released and definitely  some changes have been made.


----------



## fireflyer

I have a trip coming up in March, 1 day park-hopper at Disney World.  It seems like the issues with Genie are well-known, pervasive, un-fixable, and are causing tons of people on almost every travel forum I've looked at to say they won't be going back, Disney has lost its edge, is overpriced, etc.  I want to do the trip as planned, but it's looking like the negatives are outweighing the positives.  The dissatisfaction isn't only on travel forums, it's all over investment chat-groups too, and reflected in DIS fallen stock price.

You all have provided a ton of factual info, and I'd just like to make sure I understand a few of the principles correctly.  This is what I'm gathering (speaking in general):
--During spring break when park levels are at 9 or 10, the only chance of avoiding hours-long lines is to use Lightning Lanes and Genie+ to reserve rides.
--To get reservations for mid-morning/early-afternoon rides, you need to be on Genie+ between 7am - 7:15am.
--You can only reserve rides on Genie+ on the DAY OF VISIT.
--You can only get on Genie+ at 7am IF YOU STAY ON-SITE...  OFF-site must wait until park opens.
--If staying OFF-site (thus waiting 'til 9 or 10am to book through Genie+), all the earlier reservations will already be booked by ON-site guests.  In fact, perhaps ALL the reservations will already be booked before park opening.
--My best chance of MAXIMIZING the number of popular rides in my 1 day is to stay ON-SITE hotel, AND pay for Genie+, AND buy 2 lightning passes too.

I understand there are probably exceptions, but from my readings, the listed assumptions seem likely true, usually.  Can you tell me if my facts are generally correct?

I don't need help deciding whether or not to do our trip.  But I do need help understanding the general truths.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## GBRforWDW

hayesdvc said:


> In summary, so the most unused LL you can have at one time is two?  We were there lastly the day G+ was released and definitely  some changes have been made.


No, again, it's based off the last pass selected.

Let's say at
7am - you book SDD for 6pm
11am (9am opening at DHS) - you book TSM for 6:30pm
1pm - you book AS2 for 5:30pm
3pm - you book star tours at 4:30
(Here you have 4 stacked up)
4:35pm - after checking into star tours - you book Frozen Sing Along for 7:30
You can check into AS2 at 5:30, SDD at 6:00 and TSM at 6:25 (5 minute early check in). But since your most recent selection was made at 4:35, you would have to wait until 6:35 to make another selection.  Of course, these are all wildly speculative as it's hard to get that many Lightning Lane passes at DHS, but mainly just to show how it could work.
6:35pm - you book MFSR for 7:35pm
7:25pm - check into Frozen show
8:15pm - check into MFSR
8:15pm - you book Soarin' at Epcot for 8:45 because you want to hop over and watch Harmonius.
8:45 check into Soarin', immediately book for living with the land at 9pm

In October/November, if you booked a ride for around 2 hours after park opening you could wait for your 2 hour window to expire, book a ride, go on your first ride selection and immediately book another ride.  That loophole was closed by thanksgiving.


----------



## Tom_E_D

hayesdvc said:


> In summary, so the most unused LL you can have at one time is two?  We were there lastly the day G+ was released and definitely  some changes have been made.


You can, at least in theory, have more than two at a time. Book one before park open, another two hours after park open, another four hours after park open, etc. As long as you get times for all of them that are late enough in the day, you can have more than two.


----------



## mickey916

fireflyer said:


> --You can only get on Genie+ at 7am IF YOU STAY ON-SITE...  OFF-site must wait until park opens.


This part is inaccurate. Offsite guests can purchase Genie+ rides at 7 am but cannot buy ILL$ until park open.


----------



## hayesdvc

GBRforWDW said:


> No, again, it's based off the last pass selected.
> 
> Let's say at
> 7am - you book SDD for 6pm
> 11am (9am opening at DHS) - you book TSM for 6:30pm
> 1pm - you book AS2 for 5:30pm
> 3pm - you book star tours at 4:30
> (Here you have 4 stacked up)
> 4:35pm - after checking into star tours - you book Frozen Sing Along for 7:30
> You can check into AS2 at 5:30, SDD at 6:00 and TSM at 6:25 (5 minute early check in). But since your most recent selection was made at 4:35, you would have to wait until 6:35 to make another selection.  Of course, these are all wildly speculative as it's hard to get that many Lightning Lane passes at DHS, but mainly just to show how it could work.
> 6:35pm - you book MFSR for 7:35pm
> 7:25pm - check into Frozen show
> 8:15pm - check into MFSR
> 8:15pm - you book Soarin' at Epcot for 8:45 because you want to hop over and watch Harmonius.
> 8:45 check into Soarin', immediately book for living with the land at 9pm
> 
> In October/November, if you booked a ride for around 2 hours after park opening you could wait for your 2 hour window to expire, book a ride, go on your first ride selection and immediately book another ride.  That loophole was closed by thanksgiving.




Thank you for taking the time to answer in these details.


----------



## hayesdvc

Tom_E_D said:


> You can, at least in theory, have more than two at a time. Book one before park open, another two hours after park open, another four hours after park open, etc. As long as you get times for all of them that are late enough in the day, you can have more than two.




Without taking advantage of the "2 hour" booking period, it appears since the change is there is no way to have more than 2 unused.


----------



## Tom_E_D

hayesdvc said:


> Without taking advantage of the "2 hour" booking period, it appears since the change is there is no way to have more than 2 unused.


If you never wait two hours, and always tap into your most-recently-booked G+LL before the two hours (or expiration time) have passed, you'll never have more than one.

EDIT: added parenthetical phrase above.
Second EDIT: . . . unless the ride goes "down" and you get a "recovery" G+LL.


----------



## Westerner

hayesdvc said:


> Trying to understand G+
> .
> 
> *I have a LL for 9AM. I know I can make my next a LL when either the LL I have expires (10AM) or I scan in to use it. Since I can scan in 15 minutes late, can I book another LL, say at 10:05 (system says expired),then scan my 9AM LL b4 10:15,then when I scan make another?*


Your question was answered by others but want to point out that it’s probably better to cancel your most recently booked LL rather than letting it expire if you want to book something else.


----------



## Tom_E_D

Westerner said:


> Your question was answered by others but want to point out that it’s probably better to cancel your most recently booked LL rather than letting it expire if you want to book something else.


Not if you intend to use it during the 15 minute grace period.


----------



## Shadow02

fireflyer said:


> My best chance of MAXIMIZING the number of popular rides in my 1 day is to stay ON-SITE hotel, AND pay for Genie+, AND buy 2 lightning passes too.


 This is what I feel like we have to do as well on our 1 day hoppers- but feeling now like we must do DHS to do all the Star Wars stuff instead of MK where we usually start.


----------



## jmparry

mickey916 said:


> Read through the first few posts and didn't see an answer to this question: What happens if I book a Genie+ and by the time I confirm it switches to a time that falls when I have an ADR? I'm especially concerned about SDD that if that happens, I can't cancel and rebook since there may not be any availability...will guest services help? Do I go late to the ADR or SDD?


I had this happen to me on Monday, 1/31. We had an ADR for 50s Prime Time for 11:50am. At 7am, I booked ILL$ for ROTR. The time I selected was around 10am, but by the time I got my confirmation, it was for 11:30-12:30. We tapped in to ROTR at 11:32am and arrived at 50s at 12:06pm. The hostess said we had missed our ADR, but she made a call to someone inside and got permission to "reinstate our reservation." I don't know if this is typical. YMMV, but fortunately we were able to do both without a problem!


----------



## mickey916

jmparry said:


> I had this happen to me on Monday, 1/31. We had an ADR for 50s Prime Time for 11:50am. At 7am, I booked ILL$ for ROTR. The time I selected was around 10am, but by the time I got my confirmation, it was for 11:30-12:30. We tapped in to ROTR at 11:32am and arrived at 50s at 12:06pm. The hostess said we had missed our ADR, but she made a call to someone inside and got permission to "reinstate our reservation." I don't know if this is typical. YMMV, but fortunately we were able to do both without a problem!


That's what I'm afraid of but glad to hear that they worked with you to keep your ADR.  I think I'll shoot for times that are way far away from my ADRs in hopes if the time drifts when I confirm that it will still be well away.


----------



## CarolynFH

mickey916 said:


> That's what I'm afraid of but glad to hear that they worked with you to keep your ADR.  I think I'll shoot for times that are way far away from my ADRs in hopes if the time drifts when I confirm that it will still be well away.


I’ve read multiple times that it’s better to show up late for the LL or ILL$ and explain you had a conflicting ADR. Sometimes people are asked to show the receipt or the ADR in MDE. I haven’t read of anyone being turned away. It’s easier to work you into the LL/ILL$ line than into a full restaurant.


----------



## mickey916

CarolynFH said:


> I’ve read multiple times that it’s better to show up late for the LL or ILL$ and explain you had a conflicting ADR. Sometimes people are asked to show the receipt or the ADR in MDE. I haven’t read of anyone being turned away. It’s easier to work you into the LL/ILL$ line than into a full restaurant.


That's good to know. Hoping to avoid conflicts but it just seems like it's a possibility since the times jump between initial selection and confirmation. I'm planning on using our April trip as an experimental one with Genie+ in hopes that things will be smoother in May when our adult sons are with us.


----------



## CarolynFH

mickey916 said:


> That's good to know. Hoping to avoid conflicts but it just seems like it's a possibility since the times jump between initial selection and confirmation. I'm planning on using our April trip as an experimental one with Genie+ in hopes that things will be smoother in May when our adult sons are with us.


Yes, I think CMs are mostly aware that those times jump around, which makes them forgiving of late arrivals due to ADRs.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Brian4891 said:


> As for the guest services, I was surprised at how unhelpful they were.  I asked them to switch a 7DMT ILL that I had because the app had crashed that morning and I ended up with a time at night instead of the morning like I had planned.  She simply said all times were sold out and there was nothing she could do.  So I would not count on getting help from them unfortunately.  This was someone at one of the guest services umbrellas in the park.  Maybe you would have more luck with the CM outside the ride.


WOW. I get no changes but issue a refund or a chargeback complaint to my credit card company/bank it would be! Selling you one thing and delivering another is not an ok practice by any merchant.


----------



## Duke07

Do you have to check in to your first park that day before securing ILL for the park you’ll be hopping to?

For example, if we rope drop HS in the morning  and plan on going to Epcot in evening. Can we purchase Remy and Frozen ILL at 7am for evening time slots?

Thanks!


----------



## mickey916

Duke07 said:


> Do you have to check in to your first park that day before securing ILL for the park you’ll be hopping to?
> 
> For example, if we rope drop HS in the morning  and plan on going to Epcot in evening. Can we purchase Remy and Frozen ILL at 7am for evening time slots?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes you can purchase afternoon ILL$ at 7 am for a different park. (If you're staying onsite). You don't have to check into the other park before purchasing but you will have to check into that other park before hopping.


----------



## thebigman65

scrappinginontario said:


> *GENIE+ for ANNUAL PASSHOLDERS*
> 
> - Guests who have an AP and all guests on their reservation have an AP, will be eligible to purchase G+ after midnight
> 
> - Guests who have an AP and other guest on their reservation have regular tickets that have NOT had G+ purchased for length of stay, will be eligible to purchase G+ for all guests after midnight
> 
> - When Annual Passholders are attempting to purchase Genie+, they may encounter a glitch IF the other people on their reservation have:
> - regular park tickets AND​- those guests purchased Genie+ for length of stay for their tickets​
> - If this is your situation, you will not be able to purchase Genie+ for your Annual Pass at midnight.  The system will not allow the purchase.
> 
> - The best option to fix is to call 1-407-939-4357 before 7:00 am and purchase Genie+ for AP(s).  This number seems to be dedicated to Genie+ challenges and does not normally have a long wait time.  Purchasing before 7:00 am will allow all guests to book Genie+ at 7:00 am.
> 
> - A common suggestion for the AP glitch is for guest services to advise guests to uninstall and reinstall the app.  This does not fix the problem.  Calling the number above should allow G+ to be purchased.  Unfortunately it will mean a call each day you wish to add G+.


Is there no way for AP members to buy Genie + for length of stay?  Our kids all have it on their 7 day pass, but all I can see is that if we are AP we have to buy it day of....which IMO.....is really dumb.....


----------



## gorjus121

It's been a few years since we've been to Disney.  I once felt I knew so much about planning our Disney trips, but so much has changed. We have park reservations in place with a park hopper and G+.  I find the new system for reserving G+ and LL confusing. I know this is explained somewhere in this thread, but could someone kindly explain to me what the G+ are and why is this separate from LL? Are any available to choose ahead of time or the day you enter the park? TIA.


----------



## Tom_E_D

gorjus121 said:


> It's been a few years since we've been to Disney.  I once felt I knew so much about planning our Disney trips, but so much has changed. We have park reservations in place with a park hopper and G+.  I find the new system for reserving G+ and LL confusing. I know this is explained somewhere in this thread, but could someone kindly explain to me what the G+ are and why is this separate from LL? Are any available to choose ahead of time or the day you enter the park? TIA.


Read posts 3 and 4 on page 1 of this thread. There's too much info there for me to repeat it all here. Nearly every attraction that is not an Individual Lightning Lane attraction is in Genie+. See this webpage for the MK list. That page has links for the other parks. Why are Genie+ and Individual Lightning Lane attractions separate? Because Disney expects to make more money doing it this way.


----------



## JnoMoremoney

On the day we head to Epcot, the park doesn’t open until 10am. So my first LL selection is 7am and then I can’t do another until 12pm? (Assuming I haven’t tapped into my first LL selection)


----------



## GBRforWDW

JnoMoremoney said:


> On the day we head to Epcot, the park doesn’t open until 10am. So my first LL selection is 7am and then I can’t do another until 12pm? (Assuming I haven’t tapped into my first LL selection)


That's correct.


----------



## Duke07

Can you begin making LL and ILL selections at 7 am on the day that you're checking into a resort (despite not actually checking in until later in the day)?


----------



## Turksmom

Duke07 said:


> Can you begin making LL and ILL selections at 7 am on the day that you're checking into a resort (despite not actually checking in until later in the day)?


yes


----------



## Babe the Blue Ox

Are there any tips available on using Genie+ along with Rider Switch?

We’ve got 6 adults and a toddler.  If 5 of us go on a ride while 1 stays back with the kid, when can I make my next reservation.  Do I have to wait until the Rider Switch is completed and the 6th adult taps in?


----------



## DisneyLiz44

I have already purchased tickets for my family of 3.   After reading this thread I now realize it would be a good idea to purchase Genie+ since we will be in the parks are 3 very busy days (3/17, 3/18, 3/19).    Can I add this now for all three park days or is it too late?  Do I now have to wait till midnight to add genie+ each night before a park day?

Also,  I read that one family member can try to get the first genie+ pass at 7am  while another family member tries to purchase a LL for a different ride.    How does that work exactly?    My son has to download the MDE app to his phone and then  then create an account and then link his account to mine?


----------



## Sweettears

Turksmom said:


> yes


Is this true for the DS hotels as well?


----------



## Skeletonframes

gottalovepluto said:


> WOW. I get no changes but issue a refund or a chargeback complaint to my credit card company/bank it would be! Selling you one thing and delivering another is not an ok practice by any merchant.



We almost had this situation on Sunday and the Guest Services Person told us to come back at the end of your day, if we couldn’t get on the ride, and they could issue a refund for all members of our party that couldn’t ride due to having to catch a flight. So, it seems they will refund.

But, I agree that if I hit “confirm” on a certain time and pay for our party, I should get the time I paid for.

In our instance I refreshed at 7am and chose 12:30 for Rise of the Resistance. It gave us a 1:25-2:25 window to confirm, so I confirmed it and purchased. It took a few minutes to show up in My Day and, when it did, it showed up as  3:15-4:15, which conflicted with our Oga’s reservation. We also had to leave the park by 5 to catch our flight, so it was a tight squeeze. Luckily the ride didn’t go down for any extended period that day. 

Same exact issue happened the day before with Flight of Passage and our Tiffin’s ADR, so I made sure I wasn’t doing something wrong or not noticing a change in time before I “confirmed” for ROTR. I would be interested to know if this is happening to other people or if we were just unlucky twice? 

The Guest Services Member that took care of our Flight of Passage issue was amazing, though, and gave us a ride pass to use anytime of the day, since the Tiffin’s dinner would take up literally our entire ride window.


----------



## bamaslp

This stresses me out a bit. I have a lot of reading and studying to do ahead of time!


----------



## Tom_E_D

Sweettears said:


> Is this true for the DS hotels as well?


Anyone can make G+ LL reservations at 7:00. The only ones who can make ILL$ reservations at 7:00 are those staying at Disney-owned (or DVC) resorts, Swan, Dolphin, Swan Reserve and Shades of Green. The Disney Springs resorts are not on that list.


----------



## fireflyer

Most online purchases (theatre, airlines, sports stadiums, cruises, etc) will hold your selected "slot" for you for a period of time (60 seconds, 2 minutes) to allow you to complete the transaction.

The fact that Disney did NOT program that purchase-time window into Genie+ is an utter failure, and a breach of consumer trust.  Especially for the ILL$ reservations that they're CHARGING YOU FOR...  that's a textbook "bait and switch".   I suppose they've mentioned somewhere in their Genie fine-print that they don't have to honor the displayed time you chose.  But none-the-less it's a dirty practice.  I wish some Consumer Protections Practices could expose it.   With current DIS management and w/ the current ethical decline, Disney will continue bait-n-switch up until it negatively impacts their bottom line.

Two reasons behind the dual-system reservations (Genie+ for lesser rides, versus ILL$ for top rides):
1)  crowd management (misrepresenting crowding at certain park areas, in order to reduce crowd density), OR
2)  calculating wait-times.

BUT i also suspect they've installed this complex two-factor system to circumvent some advantages their competitor "Touring Plans" has given customers.  I used to ROCK MY TRIP using TouringPlans dot com and getting ~30 rides/day including the TOP rides and SHOWS while minimizing walking.  Planning the day minute-by-minute, and working around ADR too.  But since Genie+ prevents scheduling until the day of, they effectively sideline the TouringPlans pre-plan benefits.  And Genie+ ruins the amount of time you have to look at the screen when you could be looking at the decor and taking photos.  I guess forcing you to have your eyes on your phone all day will help you to miss the overflowing garbage and dirty bathrooms?

Look, I appreciate the informative and succinct answers many of you have graciously provide here about the G+ and ILL$.  I wouldn't have known these tips without you!!!!!!

At this time I'm going forward with our trip, and because it appears to be our last possible trip (ages & life commitments), our group WILL buy a 2nd day, and will pay Genie+, and I then reserved ON-site-hotel, and will probably pay for a couple ILL$ for all of us, both days.  This is 250% ABOVE my original purchased tickets.  Disney excels at causing the fear-of-missing-out to desperate people such as myself, in a way that makes me feel it's my last chance to have an experience this good.

This message board also helps to instill the FOMO.  Of course we know this board is partially sponsored by Disney ads...   Really, I just need 1 more positive Disney visit with my relatives;  then I'll start publicizing the pros/cons G+/ILL$.  Or contact me if you're writing a book of the same.  I'll document my successes/fails/stresses with the new Genie+ and would give some support to seeing it published, if insightful.


----------



## Westerner

DisneyLiz44 said:


> I have already purchased tickets for my family of 3.   After reading this thread I now realize it would be a good idea to purchase Genie+ since we will be in the parks are 3 very busy days (3/17, 3/18, 3/19).    Can I add this now for all three park days or is it too late?  Do I now have to wait till midnight to add genie+ each night before a park day?


In theory you can add G+ to all days but it glitched when I tried it by modifying my tickets in MDE the day before it was scheduled to start.  Called Disney customer service and they said it was a known issue, and that IT could fix it but I’d have to wait a long time on the phone.  I gave up and added G+ after midnight before going to bed each night.  Once I got a message in the app saying G+ couldn’t be added til 3AM or so, so I did it at 645 next morning.

Reason I held off adding G+ til last minute to tickets was, I bought them from UT and if you modify them in MDE you can’t get a refund.


----------



## aripantaloon

I just read the whole thread, but I still have a clarification question about stacking.  Is it just the process of getting return times that overlap?  How does one “stack”?

i completely understand the other method demonstrated with a hypothetical MK day of using a G+ then immediately getting another with a time close to the one you just used. It’s the DHS real life example that I’m not sure how to replicate.
Thanks!


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

scrappinginontario said:


> - Here is an example of how LL stacking can be done (real example from November 6, 2021, at Disney’s Hollywood Studios)
> 7:05 am: Book Slinky Dog Dash for 5:25-6:25
> 11:00 am: Book Millennium Falcon for 4:20-5:20
> 1:00 pm: Book Tower of Terror for 7:30-8:30
> 3:00 pm: Book Rock n Roller Coaster for 6:55-7:55
> 5:00 pm: Could have booked Toy Story Mania for 6:30-7:30



So I gather from this that the system will let you overlap times?  In the above example at 7:30pm you'd be eligible for ToT, RNRC and TSMM (had you pulled that one also)


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

aripantaloon said:


> I just read the whole thread, but I still have a clarification question about stacking.  Is it just the process of getting return times that overlap?  How does one “stack”?
> 
> i completely understand the other method demonstrated with a hypothetical MK day of using a G+ then immediately getting another with a time close to the one you just used. It’s the DHS real life example that I’m not sure how to replicate.
> Thanks!



Stacking just means showing up with a whole bunch already in hand.  So the idea in that DHS example is you are somewhere else and then hop to DHS and because you booked Genie+ at 7, 9, 11, 1, 3 you could in theory have a stack of 5 Genie+ on the way in.  And more if you buy the LL$.

(and when you are somewhere else you are riding standby in that park.  or maybe you are at the pool.  or maybe you are in DHS for rope drop doing things standby with short waits and then re-riding later with your Genie+)


----------



## Westerner

aripantaloon said:


> I just read the whole thread, but I still have a clarification question about stacking.  Is it just the process of getting return times that overlap?  How does one “stack”?
> 
> i completely understand the other method demonstrated with a hypothetical MK day of using a G+ then immediately getting another with a time close to the one you just used. It’s the DHS real life example that I’m not sure how to replicate.
> Thanks!


Stacking just refers to booking a bunch of LL's every 2 hours, typically starting in the morning, for return times later in the day, typically late afternoon or evening.  The series of booked LL's is known as a "stack".  The return windows aren't required to overlap but often do because you don't have much control over them.  Using them all may require some crisscrossing.  I ended up not using my ~9PM Jungle Cruise LL because we were tired and did not want to hike over to Adventureland after riding Space Mountain.


----------



## g-dad66

MikeandReneePlus5 said:


> So I gather from this that the system will let you overlap times?  In the above example at 7:30pm you'd be eligible for ToT, RNRC and TSMM (had you pulled that one also)




Yes, you can overlap times.

If TSMM was booked for 6:30 to 7:30, next eligibility would actually be after double-tapping into TSMM, or at 7:00 (2-hour rule), whichever came first.

Couldn't book ToT or RnRC again, because you can only do one LL per attraction per day.


----------



## aripantaloon

Thank you!  It makes sense now!  



MikeandReneePlus5 said:


> Stacking just means showing up with a whole bunch already in hand.  So the idea in that DHS example is you are somewhere else and then hop to DHS and because you booked Genie+ at 7, 9, 11, 1, 3 you could in theory have a stack of 5 Genie+ on the way in.  And more if you buy the LL$.
> 
> (and when you are somewhere else you are riding standby in that park.  or maybe you are at the pool.  or maybe you are in DHS for rope drop doing things standby with short waits and then re-riding later with your Genie+)





Westerner said:


> Stacking just refers to booking a bunch of LL's every 2 hours, typically starting in the morning, for return times later in the day, typically late afternoon or evening.  The series of booked LL's is known as a "stack".  The return windows aren't required to overlap but often do because you don't have much control over them.  Using them all may require some crisscrossing.  I ended up not using my ~9PM Jungle Cruise LL because we were tired and did not want to hike over to Adventureland after riding Space Mountain.


----------



## Sweettears

Tom_E_D said:


> Anyone can make G+ LL reservations at 7:00. The only ones who can make ILL$ reservations at 7:00 are those staying at Disney-owned (or DVC) resorts, Swan, Dolphin, Swan Reserve and Shades of Green. The Disney Springs resorts are not on that list.


Thanks but this doesn’t really answer the original question.


----------



## Turksmom

Sweettears said:


> Thanks but this doesn’t really answer the original question.


It does. DS hotels can make the first selection for G+ at 7 am (along with everyone else who has purchased Genie). DS hotel guests must wait until park opening to purchase Individual Attractions


----------



## Sweettears

Turksmom said:


> It does. DS hotels can make the first selection for G+ at 7 am (along with everyone else who has purchased Genie). DS hotel guests must wait until park opening to purchase Individual Attractions


The original question was in relation to check in time on arrival day


----------



## Turksmom

Sweettears said:


> The original question was in relation to check in time on arrival day


Sorry, I didn't see that question when I looked back. Could you refresh my memory?


----------



## Sweettears

Turksmom said:


> Sorry, I didn't see that question when I looked back. Could you refresh my memory?


Sure. Check in is at 4:00 on day of arrival. The PP was staying on sight and someone responded that they could make G+ and LL reservations under the normal 7:00am timeline.

My question was does this apply to DS hotels as well (within the limitations that exist for this hotel type).


----------



## Turksmom

Sweettears said:


> Sure. Check in is at 4:00 on day of arrival. The PP was staying on sight and someone responded that they could make G+ and LL reservations under the normal 7:00am timeline.
> 
> My question was does this apply to DS hotels as well (within the limitations that exist for this hotel type).


Yes, you can. At 7 am day of park visit, anyone can make the G+ selection. You do not even need a resort reservation of any type. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Sweettears

Turksmom said:


> Yes, you can. At 7 am day of park visit, anyone can make the G+ selection. You do not even need a resort reservation of any type. Sorry for the confusion!


So it’s based on having a reservation not checking into a park?


----------



## Turksmom

Sweettears said:


> So it’s based on having a reservation not checking into a park?


Correct. If you have a park reservation and have purchased G+, you can make your first selection at 7 am. It can be done anywhere.

 For the individual attractions- FoP, RoTR, MMRR, Remy, Frozen, 7DMT, and Space, you will have to wait until park opening. You do not have to be in the park. I booked Remy on a bus from the Gaylord Hotel before entering the park


----------



## Sweettears

Turksmom said:


> Correct. If you have a park reservation and have purchased G+, you can make your first selection at 7 am. It can be done anywhere.
> 
> For the individual attractions- FoP, RoTR, MMRR, Remy, Frozen, 7DMT, and Space, you will have to wait until park opening. You do not have to be in the park. I booked Remy on a bus from the Gaylord Hotel before entering the park


Thank you. I’ll be making mine from Midway airport in Chicago!


----------



## Sweettears

I won’t be in epcot until around 2:30 so this will be perfect


----------



## Turksmom

Sweettears said:


> I won’t be in epcot until around 2:30 so this will be perfect


Don't forget that you'll be able to make additional selections every 2 hours after park open!


----------



## Sweettears

Yep. Got that. That’s why the concept caught my attention. Should work out well. 3 weeks from tomorrow!


----------



## Turksmom

Sweettears said:


> Yep. Got that. That’s why the concept caught my attention. Should work out well. 3 weeks from tomorrow!


We arrive the same day. See you there!


----------



## t00lband525

I plan on buying a $ILL for FOP at AK for my daughter and I...My wife will stay with our younger child who isn't tall enough to ride.  Can we ask for a rider swap for her to ride with my daughter when we are done with our initial ride or do I need to purchase a $ILL for her as well?


----------



## Good&Plenty

Question on PHing & G+.  We are starting our trip off at Universal.  On our last Universal day, we will check out, get our last favorite rides in, before heading to Disney.  During this time, I plan on stacking for HS starting at 7AM (I anticipate we will end up at HS around 5PM).  Should my selected Park Pass be for HS? I'd like to aim for times after 2PM, understanding that the G+s are gone within seconds.  Thanks very much.


----------



## Turksmom

Good&Plenty said:


> Question on PHing & G+.  We are starting our trip off at Universal.  On our last Universal day, we will check out, get our last favorite rides in, before heading to Disney.  During this time, I plan on stacking for HS starting at 7AM (I anticipate we will end up at HS around 5PM).  Should my selected Park Pass be for HS? I'd like to aim for times after 2PM, understanding that the G+s are gone within seconds.  Thanks very much.


If you are not going to another park first, you will have to select HS for your park pass.


----------



## Good&Plenty

Turksmom said:


> If you are not going to another park first, you will have to select HS for your park pass.



Great, thank you very much.


----------



## Akck

Good&Plenty said:


> Great, thank you very much.



A potential strategy would be to select Epcot, make your LL selections and then check for HS park reservations. Switch reservations or if none available, take a quick trip to Epcot on the skyliner, scan in and either take the skyliner or a boat back to HS.


----------



## CarolynFH

t00lband525 said:


> I plan on buying a $ILL for FOP at AK for my daughter and I...My wife will stay with our younger child who isn't tall enough to ride.  Can we ask for a rider swap for her to ride with my daughter when we are done with our initial ride or do I need to purchase a $ILL for her as well?


You need to buy an ILL$ for your wife too.


----------



## GBRforWDW

t00lband525 said:


> I plan on buying a $ILL for FOP at AK for my daughter and I...My wife will stay with our younger child who isn't tall enough to ride.  Can we ask for a rider swap for her to ride with my daughter when we are done with our initial ride or do I need to purchase a $ILL for her as well?


She'll need an ILL$ and I don't think they'd let your daughter in twice on one ILL$, but Doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Westerner

.


----------



## Good&Plenty

Akck said:


> A potential strategy would be to select Epcot, make your LL selections and then check for HS park reservations. Switch reservations or if none available, take a quick trip to Epcot on the skyliner, scan in and either take the skyliner or a boat back to HS.


Great idea, thank you!


----------



## Good&Plenty

Westerner said:


> FYI, G+ don't go quite THAT quickly after 7AM (ie seconds).  Potentially minutes for SDD (and RotR if you're doing ILL$), but LL availability for most rides (eg MFSR, ToT) last awhile.  You can look at thrill-data > Hollywood Studios > Lightning Lane Availability Map for more specifics.



Good to know, thanks so much.  I checked out the website - lots of good information there.


----------



## Westerner

Akck said:


> A potential strategy would be to select Epcot, make your LL selections and then check for HS park reservations. Switch reservations or if none available, take a quick trip to Epcot on the skyliner, scan in and either take the skyliner or a boat back to HS.


Interesting, would this strategy ensure that LL's made at HS have a return window after 2pm?
Note: assuming they have Park Hoppers.


----------



## Japy

Hi, I really need help on this.

We have 4 complimentary tickets and 1 paid for ticket all 1 day park hoppers.

I can't add genie+ to the complimentary tickets in the disney experience app. I'd like to know from anyone who had the same situation:

A) when can I add genie+ to the complimentary tickets

B) it mentioned somewhere that "if you don't have the same type of ticket, each individual will have to manage their own" I assume having to have their own disney experience app logon. 

Is this true? My Parents do not own smart phones so it just wouldn't work for them if this is the case. I want to manage everyone's genie+ selections on my smart phone.


----------



## Brian Noble

Westerner said:


> Interesting, would this strategy ensure that LL's made at HS have a return window after 2pm?
> Note: assuming they have Park Hoppers.


Yes; You will only be shown times at or after 2PM for any any G+ or ILL reservations in the "other" three parks that you didn't reserve that day.


----------



## gzh6464

Basic questions:

Is it ever possible to simply rope drop (staying as disney hotel) those ILL$ rides like Remy or RotR and standby these rides or are times so long even then having places already taken by those who purchase ILL$ at 7AM? In other words is ILL$  absolutely necessary to use especially in expected high volume periods like presidents week?


----------



## GBRforWDW

gzh6464 said:


> Basic questions:
> 
> Is it ever possible to simply rope drop (staying as disney hotel) those ILL$ rides like Remy or RotR and standby these rides or are times so long even then having places already taken by those who purchase ILL$ at 7AM? In other words is ILL$  absolutely necessary to use especially in expected high volume periods like presidents week?


Depends on how early you arrive.  It is what people are doing every day though.  Some may buy the ILL and rope drop to get 2 rides in.

Beware of RotR tho, it's notorious for being down on the morning.  If it's down on your day in 5he morning, lightning lane will get backed up but standby will be insane.


----------



## gzh6464

Another basic question:

In order to get G+ or ILL$ choices at 7A one needs to be staying at a Disney hotel. Do you physically have to be at the hotel already or simply have a reservation for the hotel that day (I guess linked to your account).  We Will be at Universal (staying there) first but will be transferring to a Disney hotel. On the morning of our transfer at 7A we will likely still be at universal before getting over to a Disney hotel and our first park.


----------



## gzh6464

Last Question (for now):

Is Remy available in the Epcot EMH? Is ILL$ absolutely needed anyway if the only hotel guests are in the park then?


----------



## HydroGuy

gzh6464 said:


> Another basic question:
> 
> In order to get G+ or ILL$ choices at 7A one needs to be staying at a Disney hotel. Do you physically have to be at the hotel already or simply have a reservation for the hotel that day (I guess linked to your account).  We Will be at Universal (staying there) first but will be transferring to a Disney hotel. On the morning of our transfer at 7A we will likely still be at universal before getting over to a Disney hotel and our first park.


No on G+, yes on ILL$. No Disney hotel needed for G+. Just a park res.

The first page of this thread answers this in great detail.


----------



## boxer

Starting to plan for our trip, and want to make sure I understand this correctly.  Our typical days would be early-morning visit to our Park Reservation Park--then Park Hop in the early-evening to another Park.  So, with that said, I need to do the following:

*Book immediately at 7AM for the first Park--although how (if at all) do I control the times available to be only before-Lunch (since we leave around 1ish)?  
*When should be start booking for the 2nd Park of the day--again, to ensure I get early/late evening time slots?  If I understand correctly, I can start stacking evening G+ reservations in the morning, but wasn't sure how that affected by First Park selections?


----------



## GBRforWDW

boxer said:


> Book immediately at 7AM for the first Park--although how (if at all) do I control the times available to be only before-Lunch (since we leave around 1ish)?


Unfortunately you can't control the time.  You don't have to get one for your first park, you could go straight for the second park.  But if you do choose first park, I'd avoid the most popular rides and try to rope drop those instead.  So for Hollywood Studios, maybe get a TSM pass and rope drop Slinky Dog and AS2 via standby.  Tam you should get a return time within the first hour, so you can make another selection sooner.



boxer said:


> When should be start booking for the 2nd Park of the day--again, to ensure I get early/late evening time slots? If I understand correctly, I can start stacking evening G+ reservations in the morning, but wasn't sure how that affected by First Park selections?


You can start at any time, just know that if you get 1 or 2 passes at your first park, you risk the headline attractions being booked up at your second park.   I think most people typically book all their passes for the second park while rope dropping and doing as much as they can in the first park.


----------



## boxer

GBRforWDW said:


> Unfortunately you can't control the time.  You don't have to get one for your first park, you could go straight for the second park.  But if you do choose first park, I'd avoid the most popular rides and try to rope drop those instead.  So for Hollywood Studios, maybe get a TSM pass and rope drop Slinky Dog and AS2 via standby.  Tam you should get a return time within the first hour, so you can make another selection sooner.
> 
> 
> You can start at any time, just know that if you get 1 or 2 passes at your first park, you risk the headline attractions being booked up at your second park.   I think most people typically book all their passes for the second park while rope dropping and doing as much as they can in the first park.



OK!!  That is what I was looking for.  I wondered if I should book those 2nd park passes later in the day--or early.  I think i will start studying the Genie+ App too--as I think I can check the current return times, and when the various rides run out of passes.  Thanks!


----------



## gzh6464

According to the first post you do not have to have checked into the disney hotel yet on your arrival day to use the 7A G+ or ILL$ option.

Also oddly disney seems to allow you to check in virtually early to your hotel.


----------



## GBRforWDW

boxer said:


> OK!!  That is what I was looking for.  I wondered if I should book those 2nd park passes later in the day--or early.  I think i will start studying the Genie+ App too--as I think I can check the current return times, and when the various rides run out of passes.  Thanks!


There's a website called thrill-data that has a color coded chart for each park and each day that shows pass availability throughout the day.  It helps give an idea of what books up earliest and what lasts the longest,etc. Helps to plan what order you should grab each pass


----------



## nurseberta

HS day with G+ and ILL, early entry on site guests
Jan 21st, 2022 EE guests 8:30, offsite 9:00 opening

Wake up at 6:45am, play around on the app, sure you have everything ready.
Log on  and refresh a few times, 7:00 on the dot world clock, grab SDD at 9:30, end up with 6pm. Don't accept it and refresh, get locked out of SD. switch to Rise, get pushed to log into the website, delay caused lost Rise. #1 my bad I forgot to shut off wifi.
Drop SDD and grab ToT instead.

Finish breakfast at 7:20ish, walk from Boardwalk and arrive at security for bag check and gates about 7:40 scan in and head to GE. People were heading to SDD, Rise or Rnr/ToT, others (offsite guests?) were milling around the shops.  Rise had a line  though at 7:48 it was not very long at all but was already down. Rather than chance getting stuck we opted to make the most of EE. Breeze by and head to MFSR tap/walk in at 7:55/ walk on. On the ride and off by 8:10am. Walk through GE taking a TON of pics of family in an empty park.

Head towards TSL, SDD line is long so skip it and head to RnR. Line is held on sunset boulevard waiting for official EE opening at 8:30. This is when I started to rethink the strategy for SDD. I end up dropping ToT and plan to wait for the reported (per touring plans) 9:32am drop and hope to get a midday SDD time.

Ride RnR and ToT standby during early entry 8:30-9:30, 15-20ish min wait for each not bad at all! At 9:30 I started to refresh for SDD, immediately at 9:32 I got an 11-12 that I took and then booked a MMRR for 9:45 mostly because we were headed back to do Rise.

Rise standby60 min ish, not bad at all, kind of like long lines on black friday, exciting because you know you are getting something good!!!  then tap into SDD, book ToT, lunch at Woody’s lunch box, TSM standby.

Walk around shops on Sunset boulevard, ride ToT G+ and head out back to the hotel (Boardwalk) for a rest/hot tub/snacks.

At Hotel I booked RnR G+ for after 6, and upon park entry around 6 booked Star Tours (MFSR was out for the day)
Rode Star Tours, RnR, Sci-Fi dinner, walk around waiting for the park to close for our Oga’s at 9:30pm. Walk out at 10:15pm to an empty park, again amazing pics!! Without anyone in them!!!

Takeaways/ we criss-crossed the park which I didn't initially want to do. However,  My kids 18, 19, 22 did not want to wait in lines longer than 15-20 min as soon as they got a taste of G+ and LL.  They didn't understand the rules so I was on my phone lots managing LL, I was an amazing tour guide.
I thought it was 100% worth it, and we had a great time. If you want to make G+ worth it, you need to know the layout and do your homework. Otherwise I fear it will not feel worth it if you run into snags like I did and do not know how to adjust the plan. Which is hard to do without having spent time researching/preparing.

in this plan we did everything we wanted with ToT and RnR twice each. we were exhausted though and opted for late morning entry for all other parks.  HS is mandatory RD in my opinion


----------



## Ensusieasm

nurseberta said:


> HS day with G+ and ILL, early entry on site guests
> Jan 21st, 2022 EE guests 8:30, offsite 9:00 opening
> 
> Wake up at 6:45am, play around on the app, sure you have everything ready.
> Log on  and refresh a few times, 7:00 on the dot world clock, grab SDD at 9:30, end up with 6pm. Don't accept it and refresh, get locked out of SD. switch to Rise, get pushed to log into the website, delay caused lost Rise. #1 my bad I forgot to shut off wifi.
> Drop SDD and grab ToT instead.
> 
> Finish breakfast at 7:20ish, walk from Boardwalk and arrive at security for bag check and gates about 7:40 scan in and head to GE. People were heading to SDD, Rise or Rnr/ToT, others (offsite guests?) were milling around the shops.  Rise had a line  though at 7:48 it was not very long at all but was already down. Rather than chance getting stuck we opted to make the most of EE. Breeze by and head to MFSR tap/walk in at 7:55/ walk on. On the ride and off by 8:10am. Walk through GE taking a TON of pics of family in an empty park.
> 
> Head towards TSL, SDD line is long so skip it and head to RnR. Line is held on sunset boulevard waiting for official EE opening at 8:30. This is when I started to rethink the strategy for SDD. I end up dropping ToT and plan to wait for the reported (per touring plans) 9:32am drop and hope to get a midday SDD time.
> 
> Ride RnR and ToT standby during early entry 8:30-9:30, 15-20ish min wait for each not bad at all! At 9:30 I started to refresh for SDD, immediately at 9:32 I got an 11-12 that I took and then booked a MMRR for 9:45 mostly because we were headed back to do Rise.
> 
> Rise standby60 min ish, not bad at all, kind of like long lines on black friday, exciting because you know you are getting something good!!!  then tap into SDD, book ToT, lunch at Woody’s lunch box, TSM standby.
> 
> Walk around shops on Sunset boulevard, ride ToT G+ and head out back to the hotel (Boardwalk) for a rest/hot tub/snacks.
> 
> At Hotel I booked RnR G+ for after 6, and upon park entry around 6 booked Star Tours (MFSR was out for the day)
> Rode Star Tours, RnR, Sci-Fi dinner, walk around waiting for the park to close for our Oga’s at 9:30pm. Walk out at 10:15pm to an empty park, again amazing pics!! Without anyone in them!!!
> 
> Takeaways/ we criss-crossed the park which I didn't initially want to do. However,  My kids 18, 19, 22 did not want to wait in lines longer than 15-20 min as soon as they got a taste of G+ and LL.  They didn't understand the rules so I was on my phone lots managing LL, I was an amazing tour guide.
> I thought it was 100% worth it, and we had a great time. If you want to make G+ worth it, you need to know the layout and do your homework. Otherwise I fear it will not feel worth it if you run into snags like I did and do not know how to adjust the plan. Which is hard to do without having spent time researching/preparing.
> 
> in this plan we did everything we wanted with ToT and RnR twice each. we were exhausted though and opted for late morning entry for all other parks.  HS is mandatory RD in my opinion


On that same morning there was a glitch for folks trying to buy ILL’s at 7am. The system wasn’t working correctly till later that morning.


----------



## nurseberta

Ensusieasm said:


> On that same morning there was a glitch for folks trying to buy ILL’s at 7am. The system wasn’t working correctly till later that morning.



wish I knew that!! we rechecked multiple times but with my SDD, I eventually assumed it was out for the day!!!


----------



## Ensusieasm

nurseberta said:


> wish I knew that!! we rechecked multiple times but with my SDD, I eventually assumed it was out for the day!!!


The glitch seemed to affect buying ILL’s only....so just RoTR and MMRR


----------



## scrappinginontario

Thurs, Feb 3rd.  DHS Park Reservation.

Chose a slow morning (after booking 7AM SDD LL), pool time, went to DS for lunch then to DHS.

Arrived at 2:30 and rode an attraction we didn't have a LL for. At 3:00 we hadn't used any of our LL's and had the following stacked:

3:35 - 4:35 Star Tours (booked at 1:00)
3:45 - 4:45 Toy Story Mania (booked at 11:00)
3:55 - 4:55 Slinky Dog Dash (booked at 7:00)
6:00 - 7:00 Tower of Terror (booked at 3:00)

The thing that worked well for us the few days I purchased Genie+ was to set an alarm for 5 mins before we were eligible to book the next LL. That way we weren't spending all our time clock watching. Also, in the 5 min window we would look at return times to determine what we were going to try to book when our window opened. We could have booked more LL after 5:00 but there wasn't anything available we wanted to book.

It was a bit of a learning curve but for the crowd levels we experienced last week, Genie+ worked well for MK and DHS. We did not purchase for the other parks or purchase any ILL$. The only 3 ILL$ we wanted we rode at rope drop (Remy) or park close (RotR and SDMT).


----------



## accm

Wanted to share our experience with getting a child swap at Slinky since it was different than how it worked with FP+
We went to the CM with the iPad, who loaded the child swap onto my son’s magicband. Where it was different from FP+ was that my husband, who was staying behind, did not get a swap. Instead, he had to wait for his turn to tap in and use his LL.

This causes two issues - 1) you can’t book a new LL until the second person goes through, putting you at a disadvantage. And 2) what if you’re close to the end of your LL window, and the second person’s LL window times out before it’s their turn.


----------



## GBRforWDW

accm said:


> This causes two issues - 1) you can’t book a new LL until the second person goes through, putting you at a disadvantage. And 2) what if you’re close to the end of your LL window, and the second person’s LL window times out before it’s their turn.


If the second is true, then you'll get to take care of 1 soon anyway.  Also, if 2 is true, there's a 15 minute grace period to use the pass.  If still can't get there in time, simply explaining he's the second half of a rider swap and the first half took longer than expected or were occupied with another reservation and couldn't get there sooner 

If 1 by itself, most rides where you need rider swap are going to be shorter with hopefully short LL lanes, so while you may be delayed a little, it shouldn't affect your next pass time too much.


----------



## MMSM

I have looked all over for this information.  Is it difficult to manage genie plus when 2 people from my family going to HS first and 2 people going to Epcot first?  We then all plan on being at MK in evening. So in theory 7am- booking SDD for two and TT for the other two and ILL for Remy for different times.   Is Remy bad standby for EE?


----------



## scrappinginontario

MMSM said:


> I have looked all over for this information.  Is it difficult to manage genie plus when 2 people from my family going to HS first and 2 people going to Epcot first?  We then all plan on being at MK in evening. So in theory 7am- booking SDD for two and TT for the other two and ILL for Remy for different times.   Is Remy bad standby for EE?


This is doable but will be challenging if only 1 person is trying to book all 3.  Is there a 2nd person in your party who can sign in at 7AM and help you out?  
If you have to do it yourself I would recommend this order:
1) SDD
2) Remy
3) TT

You should be able to get all 3, the bigger challenge could be how far out times will quickly get for SDD and Remy.

Are you asking about evening extra hours by EE?  I don’t believe evening lines have been too long for any attractions but it’s best to check the Extra Evening Hours thread.


----------



## MMSM

scrappinginontario said:


> This is doable but will be challenging if only 1 person is trying to book all 3.  Is there a 2nd person in your party who can sign in at 7AM and help you out?
> If you have to do it yourself I would recommend this order:
> 1) SDD
> 2) Remy
> 3) TT
> 
> You should be able to get all 3, the bigger challenge could be how far out times will quickly get for SDD and Remy.
> 
> Are you asking about evening extra hours by EE?  I don’t believe evening lines have been too long for any attractions but it’s best to check the Extra Evening Hours thread.





scrappinginontario said:


> This is doable but will be challenging if only 1 person is trying to book all 3.  Is there a 2nd person in your party who can sign in at 7AM and help you out?
> If you have to do it yourself I would recommend this order:
> 1) SDD
> 2) Remy
> 3) TT
> 
> You should be able to get all 3, the bigger challenge could be how far out times will quickly get for SDD and Remy.
> 
> Are you asking about evening extra hours by EE?  I don’t believe evening lines have been too long for any attractions but it’s best to check the Extra Evening Hours thread.


I will have more than one person on MDE trying to grab these.  Early entry for Epcot, has Remy been okay?  I would need SDD for before Noon.  Other posters say not to do Smugglers and Rope Drop SDD because they are letting people on Smugglers Early.  I don't think my son and I can Rope Drop TT successfully because we will be by International Gateway and I heard that it will be at 45 min because I am not in the front.  However, Remy is right there.  So do I buy it or can my son and I rock it during Early time?


----------



## scrappinginontario

MMSM said:


> I will have more than one person on MDE trying to grab these.  Early entry for Epcot, has Remy been okay?  I would need SDD for before Noon.  Other posters say not to do Smugglers and Rope Drop SDD because they are letting people on Smugglers Early.  I don't think my son and I can Rope Drop TT successfully because we will be by International Gateway and I heard that it will be at 45 min because I am not in the front.  However, Remy is right there.  So do I buy it or can my son and I rock it during Early time?


Sorry, EE can be Expedition Everest, Extra Evening Hours or Early Theme Park Entry (ETPE).

Remy is doable during ETPE for sure as long as you are willing to arrive early.  We did Remy during ETPE 2 weeks ago today.  The biggest thing that makes the difference for IG guests is that you need to arrive at IG as early as you can.

We arrived at the Pop Skyliner 85 mins before ETPE started and it was still 30 mins after ETPE began before we rode. By the time we got off and walked across the bridge towards UK the Remy line stretched to the far side of the bridge!!


----------



## AGP

I am considering given Genie + a try for our trip coming up this week…. And have a few genie + questions:
1) Is it really a big disadvantage if I don’t buy genie+ before we go and decide to buy for just one day when I’m there?  When can I get on and buy it in the morning- is it basically any time after midnight - or not until 7am?  And how long does the process take?
2) Do I have to “tap into” the ride if I have a LL booked or can I miss it without causing any issues to my other plans (besides having to wait until the 120 Min to book another one)?
3) Are you allowed to have LLs booked at different parks if you have a hopper pass? Like can I book ones for later in a park I want to hop to later but also still book LLs in the reserved park for earlier?  I recall with the old FastPass that you couldn’t have them booked at different parks (but maybe I misremember)…

Thank you!


----------



## 3gr8boys

You may find this thread helpful....

https://www.disboards.com/threads/e...lightning-lane-please-read-posts-1-7.3856734/
ETA AGP's question now merged to the thread


----------



## bocaj1431

Thanks to the moderator for the explanation of how this all works!  It was a bit confusing for me prior to reading this thread.  I feel bad for all those booking a vacation at DW and not knowing about these forums.  I can’t imagine trying to use Genie+ without all the the tips from the DIS.  I have been going to DW since 2000 and find this new system to be more of a hassle.  I love DW but I’m glad we only have one day at Disney and the rest at Universal.  I feel you get less and less for what you pay for a DW vacation.


----------



## dangal

scrappinginontario said:


> *GENIE+ for ANNUAL PASSHOLDERS*
> 
> - Guests who have an AP and all guests on their reservation have an AP, will be eligible to purchase G+ after midnight
> 
> - Guests who have an AP and other guest on their reservation have regular tickets that have NOT had G+ purchased for length of stay, will be eligible to purchase G+ for all guests after midnight
> 
> - When Annual Passholders are attempting to purchase Genie+, they may encounter a glitch IF the other people on their reservation have:
> - regular park tickets AND​- those guests purchased Genie+ for length of stay for their tickets​
> - If this is your situation, you will not be able to purchase Genie+ for your Annual Pass at midnight.  The system will not allow the purchase.
> 
> - The best option to fix is to call 1-407-939-4357 before 7:00 am and purchase Genie+ for AP(s).  This number seems to be dedicated to Genie+ challenges and does not normally have a long wait time.  Purchasing before 7:00 am will allow all guests to book Genie+ at 7:00 am.
> 
> - A common suggestion for the AP glitch is for guest services to advise guests to uninstall and reinstall the app.  This does not fix the problem.  Calling the number above should allow G+ to be purchased.  Unfortunately it will mean a call each day you wish to add G+.



what if one person has ap and the others done, but Genie + is added for the week?

*GENIE+ for ANNUAL PASSHOLDERS*

- Guests who have an AP and all guests on their reservation have an AP, will be eligible to purchase G+ after midnight

- Guests who have an AP and other guest on their reservation have regular tickets that have NOT had G+ purchased for length of stay, will be eligible to purchase G+ for all guests after midnight

- When Annual Passholders are attempting to purchase Genie+, they may encounter a glitch IF the other people on their reservation have:
- regular park tickets AND​- those guests purchased Genie+ for length of stay for their tickets​
- If this is your situation, you will not be able to purchase Genie+ for your Annual Pass at midnight.  The system will not allow the purchase.

- The best option to fix is to call 1-407-939-4357 before 7:00 am and purchase Genie+ for AP(s).  This number seems to be dedicated to Genie+ challenges and does not normally have a long wait time.  Purchasing before 7:00 am will allow all guests to book Genie+ at 7:00 am.

- A common suggestion for the AP glitch is for guest services to advise guests to uninstall and reinstall the app.  This does not fix the problem.  Calling the number above should allow G+ to be purchased.  Unfortunately it will mean a call each day you wish to add G+. 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## scrappinginontario

dangal said:


> *what if one person has ap and the others done, but Genie + is added for the week?
> 
> GENIE+ for ANNUAL PASSHOLDERS*
> 
> - Guests who have an AP and all guests on their reservation have an AP, will be eligible to purchase G+ after midnight
> 
> - Guests who have an AP and other guest on their reservation have regular tickets that have NOT had G+ purchased for length of stay, will be eligible to purchase G+ for all guests after midnight
> 
> - *When Annual Passholders are attempting to purchase Genie+, they may encounter a glitch IF the other people on their reservation have:*
> - regular park tickets AND​- *those guests purchased Genie+ for length of stay for their tickets*​
> - *If this is your situation, you will not be able to purchase Genie+ for your Annual Pass at midnight.  The system will not allow the purchase.
> 
> - The best option to fix is to call 1-407-939-4357 before 7:00 am and purchase Genie+ for AP(s).  This number seems to be dedicated to Genie+ challenges and does not normally have a long wait time.  Purchasing before 7:00 am will allow all guests to book Genie+ at 7:00 am.*
> 
> - A common suggestion for the AP glitch is for guest services to advise guests to uninstall and reinstall the app.  This does not fix the problem.  Calling the number above should allow G+ to be purchased.  Unfortunately it will mean a call each day you wish to add G+.



The response is in the portion you quoted.  I've highlighted it above and the suggested resolution.  Not ideal but the current best option.


----------



## Westerner

scrappinginontario said:


> The thing that worked well for us the few days I purchased Genie+ was to set an alarm for 5 mins before we were eligible to book the next LL. That way we weren't spending all our time clock watching.


Yes, this worked for me too!  Setting an alarm just before the next eligible booking time helped me cut down on fiddling with the phone.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

Hi, we used G+ in November but my understanding is that eligibility to book another attraction has changed. I read the first few posts but I’m still confused so I’m hoping you can help.

In November, we were eligible to book a new G+ either 2 hours after the last booking, and also after tapping into a current booking. Example- we booked SDD for 11-12. I booked a second G+ at 11:01 for later in the day (before riding SDD) and then a third G+ at 11:05 after tapping twice into SDD.

I hear this does not work anymore- can anyone explain in more detail how the above example wouldn’t work? I’m assuming that now, after tapping into SDD, I would be ineligible to book a new one until 2 hours after I booked G+ number 2 or until I redeemed G+ number 2- is that correct?

thanks for explaining!!


----------



## redmister

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Hi, we used G+ in November but my understanding is that eligibility to book another attraction has changed. I read the first few posts but I’m still confused so I’m hoping you can help.
> 
> In November, we were eligible to book a new G+ either 2 hours after the last booking, and also after tapping into a current booking. Example- we booked SDD for 11-12. I booked a second G+ at 11:01 for later in the day (before riding SDD) and then a third G+ at 11:05 after tapping twice into SDD.
> 
> I hear this does not work anymore- can anyone explain in more detail how the above example wouldn’t work? I’m assuming that now, after tapping into SDD, I would be ineligible to book a new one until 2 hours after I booked G+ number 2 or until I redeemed G+ number 2- is that correct?
> 
> thanks for explaining!!


You are eligible to book another LL after your most recently booked LL either is used or expires or it is 120 minutes since your most recently booked LL. So, in your example you could book another LL either after using your 11:01- booked LL or at 1:01, not after riding SDD. It did use to be like that, but they closed that loophole.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

redmister said:


> You are eligible to book another LL after your most recently booked LL either is used or expires or it is 120 minutes since your most recently booked LL. So, in your example you could book another LL either after using your 11:01- booked LL or at 1:01, not after riding SDD. It did use to be like that, but they closed that loophole.


Gotcha. Thanks for explaining. Just when i thought I had it figured out! Lol


----------



## NJlauren

Does anyone have a good number to call for a ILL refund?  Every number I call is a 2 plus hour wait.


----------



## Avery&Todd

scrappinginontario said:


> *GENIE+ for ANNUAL PASSHOLDERS*
> 
> - Guests who have an AP and all guests on their reservation have an AP, will be eligible to purchase G+ after midnight
> 
> - Guests who have an AP and other guest on their reservation have regular tickets that have NOT had G+ purchased for length of stay, will be eligible to purchase G+ for all guests after midnight
> 
> - When Annual Passholders are attempting to purchase Genie+, they may encounter a glitch IF the other people on their reservation have:
> - regular park tickets AND​- those guests purchased Genie+ for length of stay for their tickets​
> - If this is your situation, you will not be able to purchase Genie+ for your Annual Pass at midnight.  The system will not allow the purchase.
> 
> - The best option to fix is to call 1-407-939-4357 before 7:00 am and purchase Genie+ for AP(s).  This number seems to be dedicated to Genie+ challenges and does not normally have a long wait time.  Purchasing before 7:00 am will allow all guests to book Genie+ at 7:00 am.
> 
> - A common suggestion for the AP glitch is for guest services to advise guests to uninstall and reinstall the app.  This does not fix the problem.  Calling the number above should allow G+ to be purchased.  Unfortunately it will mean a call each day you wish to add G+.


So I'm pretty sure this will be us (again) when we arrive next month.

Does anyone have any knowledge of how busy that phone # is to call and have Genie+ added?

Since we are rope droppers I won't be up at midnight but will be up early - so can I call at 6am and get through then and not have to wait 60 minutes for someone to answer the phone??

Does anyone know if that phone # has "hours" they operate??

Thanks!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Avery&Todd said:


> So I'm pretty sure this will be us (again) when we arrive next month.
> 
> Does anyone have any knowledge of how busy that phone # is to call and have Genie+ added?
> 
> Since we are rope droppers I won't be up at midnight but will be up early - so can I call at 6am and get through then and not have to wait 60 minutes for someone to answer the phone??
> 
> Does anyone know if that phone # has "hours" they operate??
> 
> Thanks!



It was reported earlier in the thread that the number provided in post 7 seems to be exclusive early in the morning to assisting guests with the glitch and people are reporting they're not waiting on hold for long.  We didn't use it so I don't have any personal experience but this was reported earlier.


----------



## Avery&Todd

scrappinginontario said:


> It was reported earlier in the thread that the number provided in post 7 seems to be exclusive early in the morning to assisting guests with the glitch and people are reporting they're not waiting on hold for long.  We didn't use it so I don't have any personal experience but this was reported earlier.


thanks! Since I'm pretty sure I'll be using it, I'll report back my findings!  We arrive in 19 days!


----------



## larsonb74

scrappinginontario said:


> *GENIE+ for ANNUAL PASSHOLDERS*
> 
> - Guests who have an AP and all guests on their reservation have an AP, will be eligible to purchase G+ after midnight
> 
> - Guests who have an AP and other guest on their reservation have regular tickets that have NOT had G+ purchased for length of stay, will be eligible to purchase G+ for all guests after midnight
> 
> - When Annual Passholders are attempting to purchase Genie+, they may encounter a glitch IF the other people on their reservation have:
> - regular park tickets AND​- those guests purchased Genie+ for length of stay for their tickets​
> - If this is your situation, you will not be able to purchase Genie+ for your Annual Pass at midnight.  The system will not allow the purchase.
> 
> - The best option to fix is to call 1-407-939-4357 before 7:00 am and purchase Genie+ for AP(s).  This number seems to be dedicated to Genie+ challenges and does not normally have a long wait time.  Purchasing before 7:00 am will allow all guests to book Genie+ at 7:00 am.
> 
> - A common suggestion for the AP glitch is for guest services to advise guests to uninstall and reinstall the app.  This does not fix the problem.  Calling the number above should allow G+ to be purchased.  Unfortunately it will mean a call each day you wish to add G+.



Any new developments for AP and Genie + ?


----------



## scrappinginontario

larsonb74 said:


> Any new developments for AP and Genie + ?


No, nothing has changed.


----------



## Erinperu

We are visiting 2/24 but can't "get started" with Genie to select top picks etc... is there a specified time before visit that you can access Genie to set up itinerary? Should we be able to make those picks a week before our visit?  When selecting My Day, we change the date and click get started. This takes us to a blue screen with options to either link or select tickets. Select wants us to purchase tickets (we already have tickets & park reservations) if we select link i type in ticket or Magicband #, it says already linked and goes nowhere. Should we have access to Genie prior to arrival?


----------



## hayesdvc

Once the paid Lightning Lane for an attraction shows “not available” for the day, are any ever added?


----------



## scrappinginontario

hayesdvc said:


> Once the paid Lightning Lane for an attraction shows “not available” for the day, are any ever added?


They can appear as people's plans change so they cancel but it's a matter of being in the right place at the right time to grab those.  Disney does not withhold LL's then suddenly drop a bunch at a certain time of day.

At one point we thought that might happen for ILL$ at park opening but I'm not aware that that's happening now.


----------



## js

scrappinginontario said:


> *GENIE+ for ANNUAL PASSHOLDERS*
> 
> - Guests who have an AP and all guests on their reservation have an AP, will be eligible to purchase G+ after midnight
> 
> - Guests who have an AP and other guest on their reservation have regular tickets that have NOT had G+ purchased for length of stay, will be eligible to purchase G+ for all guests after midnight
> 
> - When Annual Passholders are attempting to purchase Genie+, they may encounter a glitch IF the other people on their reservation have:
> - regular park tickets AND​- those guests purchased Genie+ for length of stay for their tickets​
> - If this is your situation, you will not be able to purchase Genie+ for your Annual Pass at midnight.  The system will not allow the purchase.
> 
> - The best option to fix is to call 1-407-939-4357 before 7:00 am and purchase Genie+ for AP(s).  This number seems to be dedicated to Genie+ challenges and does not normally have a long wait time.  Purchasing before 7:00 am will allow all guests to book Genie+ at 7:00 am.
> 
> - A common suggestion for the AP glitch is for guest services to advise guests to uninstall and reinstall the app.  This does not fix the problem.  Calling the number above should allow G+ to be purchased.  Unfortunately it will mean a call each day you wish to add G+.



THANK YOU for this information.

However, is this number up and someone answering before 7 am?

Thank you.


----------



## scrappinginontario

js said:


> THANK YOU for this information.
> 
> However, is this number up and someone answering before 7 am?
> 
> Thank you.


Yes.  From the quote above, 'The best option to fix is *to call 1-407-939-4357 before 7:00 am* and purchase Genie+ for AP(s). This number seems to be dedicated to Genie+ challenges and does not normally have a long wait time. Purchasing before 7:00 am will allow all guests to book Genie+ at 7:00 am.'


----------



## js

Hi.
I booked a one day ticket for my friend, who is on my MDE.
We booked April 19.
Then I canceled her ticket and booked April 20.
Then I canceled April 20 and robooked back April 19.  She purchased G+. Did this stay with the movement of the days?
Do I need to call Disney. 
I cannot find where it shows she has purchased G+
OMG Thank you.


----------



## js

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes.  From the quote above, 'The best option to fix is *to call 1-407-939-4357 before 7:00 am* and purchase Genie+ for AP(s). This number seems to be dedicated to Genie+ challenges and does not normally have a long wait time. Purchasing before 7:00 am will allow all guests to book Genie+ at 7:00 am.'



Thank you.

I wonder what time this number opens up? I would love to call at midnight since I will be up.

So happy I have read this thread. I would have just been throwing my phone out the window.


----------



## LanceBurkart

Just wanted to vent somewhere because Disney never sent me my usual "how was your experience" survey for the park, just the resort. 

We've been Disney yearly vacationers for years, and I honestly don't think our family has stood in a stand-by line in 5 years...until last week.  On our recent trip, it was 90% stand-by all day.  Sample of day 1: got PeterPan LL earliest I could when I logged on right at 7:00, which was 1:00. Too scared to drop and look for anything else, lest I lose it, so I kept it.  Front desk told me I could book a second one 2 hours after park opened, but the app never let me book another all day until first was used.  As soon as I buzzed in to PP, I quickly went to get my next LL, and nothing was available (save for maybe Small World at 6:30).  It was like that every day.  So I got to pay $$$ for the honor of standing in long standby lines all day. Sweet deal. Lord I miss Fast Pass. I'm sure your luck will be better than mine, but I was pretty livid at the whole ordeal. Still had a great trip.  Good luck and God speed!


----------



## GBRforWDW

LanceBurkart said:


> Just wanted to vent somewhere because Disney never sent me my usual "how was your experience" survey for the park, just the resort.
> 
> We've been Disney yearly vacationers for years, and I honestly don't think our family has stood in a stand-by line in 5 years...until last week.  On our recent trip, it was 90% stand-by all day.  Sample of day 1: got PeterPan LL earliest I could when I logged on right at 7:00, which was 1:00. Too scared to drop and look for anything else, lest I lose it, so I kept it.  *Front desk told me I could book a second one 2 hours after park opened, but the app never let me book another all day until first was used.*  As soon as I buzzed in to PP, I quickly went to get my next LL, and nothing was available (save for maybe Small World at 6:30).  It was like that every day.  So I got to pay $$$ for the honor of standing in long standby lines all day. Sweet deal. Lord I miss Fast Pass. I'm sure your luck will be better than mine, but I was pretty livid at the whole ordeal. Still had a great trip.  Good luck and God speed!


Im sorry that happened.  I think I've seen a few random reports where this occurs.  You are supposed to be able to get your next pass 2 hours after park opening.  I know it's not always convenient, but really need to get to the blue umbrella GET team to clear this up right away.  I would send an email to their support line and see about getting a refund for a product that didn't work as advertised - the 2 hour cool down time was broken for you


----------



## LanceBurkart

That's a great suggestion, the blue umbrellas folks...I didn't even know there was a dedicated team to help with the app/service. I asked a cast member working the line/attraction and all he said was that, no, I couldn't book another until my first one was up.  I spent WAY too much time walking around the park looking for/reading articles on my phone to try and figure out how the hell to get another pass. LOL


----------



## GBRforWDW

LanceBurkart said:


> That's a great suggestion, the blue umbrellas folks...I didn't even know there was a dedicated team to help with the app/service. I asked a cast member working the line/attraction and all he said was that, no, I couldn't book another until my first one was up.  I spent WAY too much time walking around the park looking for/reading articles on my phone to try and figure out how the hell to get another pass. LOL


Yeah, the Guest Experience Team (blue umbrella) is there to resolve any type of issue for guests in the parks.  It's frustrating that the line CM, and other CMs based on other reports, are giving out bad information regarding the Lightning Lane passes.  Hopefully the rest of your trip was ok.


----------



## scrappinginontario

LanceBurkart said:


> Just wanted to vent somewhere because Disney never sent me my usual "how was your experience" survey for the park, just the resort.
> 
> We've been Disney yearly vacationers for years, and I honestly don't think our family has stood in a stand-by line in 5 years...until last week.  On our recent trip, it was 90% stand-by all day.  Sample of day 1: got PeterPan LL earliest I could when I logged on right at 7:00, which was 1:00. Too scared to drop and look for anything else, lest I lose it, so I kept it.  Front desk told me I could book a second one 2 hours after park opened, but the app never let me book another all day until first was used.  As soon as I buzzed in to PP, I quickly went to get my next LL, and nothing was available (save for maybe Small World at 6:30).  It was like that every day.  So I got to pay $$$ for the honor of standing in long standby lines all day. Sweet deal. Lord I miss Fast Pass. I'm sure your luck will be better than mine, but I was pretty livid at the whole ordeal. Still had a great trip.  Good luck and God speed!


I'm so sorry that happened.  Hopefully if you contact them they can refund you.  I used the service a few days 2 weeks ago and it worked well but it sounds like your experience occurs occasionally.

For anyone else who may encounter this, I second the suggestion above re: speaking with someone at GET umbrella.  We needed to do this once for an unrelated problem.  Also, if you go to a GET umbrella and the line is long, check on the app to see where another team is located.  I noticed one with a long line then near it one with nobody.  They GET teams can be found on the map on the app.  Look for the castle icon.


----------



## gzh6464

I'm sure its been asked but how do you customize G+ to display your preferences and can this be done days in advance so time isnt wasted while there.


----------



## HydroGuy

gzh6464 said:


> I'm sure its been asked but how do you customize G+ to display your preferences and can this be done days in advance so time isnt wasted while there.


The post on the first page is the go to place for most common questions. 


scrappinginontario said:


> *GENIE+ STRATEGIES*
> 
> - You can pin one or more attractions to the top of the Tip Board by selecting it as your only Top Pick in the free Genie part of the app. Or you can also select Top Picks through the Edit Selections link at the top of the Tip Board. This is very useful when you are in a hurry to book a particular attraction. Pin it to the top of the Tip Board. Then after booking, replace it with the next one that you will be going for. This saves time not having to scroll down through alphabetical list of attractions.


----------



## acciobrain

I've read through the thread and I don't think I missed these and I'm hoping I'm in the right place. Earlier this week, I aimed for ROTR right at 7am and the Tip Board took a few seconds to load going from My Day to the Tip Board. All ILL$ were gone by 7:01. I am going to try again. Is the pull down method on the Tip Board what is most recommended to activate the buttons right at 7? Additionally, I am already signed in to MDE but is there a way to do the second sign-in in advance? Otherwise that causes an additional few seconds delay from selecting a time and confirming the purchase, and I've been seeing ILL$ go so rapidly.


----------



## DisDadDVC

If my park reservation is for 8am at AK and I book my first Genie+ at 7am. What time can I book a LL at MK? Two hours after AK opens (which would mean 10am) or two hours after MK opens (which would mean 11am).


----------



## sponica

I may have skipped 6 or 7 pages, but for Genie+ rides with a height requirement, is there any clarity/boots on the ground experience with rider swap?


----------



## scrappinginontario

sponica said:


> I may have skipped 6 or 7 pages, but for Genie+ rides with a height requirement, is there any clarity/boots on the ground experience with rider swap?


Sorry, I'm not sure I'm understanding your question.  Rider swap questions in general are discussed often on the Disney for Families board so you may find information there.  Not quite understanding your question of Genie+ and Rider Swap.


----------



## sponica

scrappinginontario said:


> Sorry, I'm not sure I'm understanding your question.  Rider swap questions in general are discussed often on the Disney for Families board so you may find information there.  Not quite understanding your question of Genie+ and Rider Swap.



Does Genie+ operate the same way ILLs do? If I have 3 riders (ABC) and one non rider (D), will C have to ride alone while utilizing Genie+ reservations.

ETA- A+ B ride together while C waits with D. A+B return and then C rides alone?


----------



## js

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes.  From the quote above, 'The best option to fix is *to call 1-407-939-4357 before 7:00 am* and purchase Genie+ for AP(s). This number seems to be dedicated to Genie+ challenges and does not normally have a long wait time. Purchasing before 7:00 am will allow all guests to book Genie+ at 7:00 am.'



I am sure you are correct but this is Disney's IT number. I had to talk to them today, on hold for a total of 5 hours and when (BEFORE) I was disconnected, I asked this IT phone number what time they open and the CM told me 7 am.
Has anyone actually called this number before 7 am?
Also, their recording says / includes "if I have a question about FP", this is terrible. This is IT and shouldn't have FP in their recording.

Also, the IT CM told me that I'm not correct there is a problem and shouldn't be.  After being on the phone (ON HOLD) for a total of five hours today, I told him there is a lot of website and phone issues that shouldn't be at Disney.


----------



## scrappinginontario

js said:


> I am sure you are correct but this is Disney's IT number. I had to talk to them today, on hold for a total of 5 hours and when (BEFORE) I was disconnected, I asked this IT phone number what time they open and the CM told me 7 am.
> Has anyone actually called this number before 7 am?
> Also, their recording says / includes "if I have a question about FP", this is terrible. This is IT and shouldn't have FP in their recording.
> 
> Also, the IT CM told me that I'm not correct there is a problem and shouldn't be.  After being on the phone (ON HOLD) for a total of five hours today, I told him there is a lot of website and phone issues that shouldn't be at Disney.


This is from the Genie Strategy thread and where this information was confirmed.  This person did this numerous times successfully and I believe there are others on that thread that reported it too.



cjlong88 said:


> I called each morning. Wasn’t on hold long at all. Maybe 3 minutes max? Not sure if the front desk CM’s can help or not. We used the following number: (407) 939-4357. Super easy to add. Just need to have your credit card ready.


----------



## KristinU

I have a couple of questions that I don't think I've seen answered (and apologies if they have been!)

1. If I buy multi-day passes without Genie+ now and want to add later for the whole trip, can I do that once I have my passes linked in MDE?  Or are the length-of-pass Genie+ days not available after that initial purchase?
2. Kind of related, does anyone think that the daily G+ price will be going up in the coming months?

I like the idea of just adding daily, but I think we'll like it and want it daily so I would rather lock in the price if it is going to increase by the time we go in late June.  My big issue is that I'm looking at two ticket sellers, one has slightly lower prices but doesn't offer G+ on their tickets.


----------



## snowwhite84

I am an annual pass holder and I tried to add genie+ to my reservation this morning and ran into trouble. I had my park reservation ready far in advance and went in the app at 6:45, looking for the prompt to buy Genie+. I couldn’t find it. I ended up having to wait until 7am, attempting to schedule a LL without having pre purchased, at which point I wan prompted to buy G+ and was then able to make my first reservation.

Tomorrow is our DHS day and I’m worried this will cost us precious moments. Any tips?? TIA!


----------



## Brian Noble

Do you have anyone in your party with day tickets with pre-purchased G+ for all days? If so, take a look at this post:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/e...-please-read-posts-1-7.3856734/#post-63699655


----------



## scrappinginontario

snowwhite84 said:


> I am an annual pass holder and I tried to add genie+ to my reservation this morning and ran into trouble. I had my park reservation ready far in advance and went in the app at 6:45, looking for the prompt to buy Genie+. I couldn’t find it. I ended up having to wait until 7am, attempting to schedule a LL without having pre purchased, at which point I wan prompted to buy G+ and was then able to make my first reservation.
> 
> Tomorrow is our DHS day and I’m worried this will cost us precious moments. Any tips?? TIA!


Post 7 of this thread has information specific to APs.

Were you possibly with guests who have regular tickets and added Genie+ for length of stay?


----------



## snowwhite84

scrappinginontario said:


> Post 7 of this thread has information specific to APs.
> 
> Were you possibly with guests who have regular tickets and added Genie+ for length of stay?


Yes I was! Do you have any tips to avoid this tomorrow or am I stuck?


----------



## scrappinginontario

snowwhite84 said:


> Yes I was! Do you have any tips to avoid this tomorrow or am I stuck?


Yes, please read post 7 on the first page of this thread. It explains what you will need to do tomorrow morning before 7AM in order to be eligible to book what you want at 7AM.


----------



## snowwhite84

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes, please read post 7 on the first page of this thread. It explains what you will need to do tomorrow morning before 7AM in order to be eligible to book what you want at 7AM.


Yes, I see it now. Thanks!


----------



## Isabelle12345

HydroGuy said:


> The post on the first page is the go to place for most common questions.


Does the pinning strategy work if you are selecting a LL for a park you are hoping to and not your park reservation?


----------



## js

scrappinginontario said:


> This is from the Genie Strategy thread and where this information was confirmed.  This person did this numerous times successfully and I believe there are others on that thread that reported it too.


Thank you. I fully believe all and so frustrated about this and the fact that the Disney IT person was speaking to me like I sounded like I was making it up and didn't believe me. Good luck to all of us. Maybe tomorrow when I get up for work, I'll call the number. However I'm on hold again with Disney IT and going to ask the next person the same question on what time they open. So frustrating! Thank you so much for directing me to that thread. I am the ringleader for our group and would have been at a loss.


----------



## Avery&Todd

snowwhite84 said:


> Yes, I see it now. Thanks!


Can you please report back to use tomorrow, or when you have time as to how it worked out for you tomorrow morning?

Im also an AP holder and bringing my cousin who has tickets with Genie+ and I think we're going to run into trouble too!

thanks!


----------



## js

snowwhite84 said:


> Yes, I see it now. Thanks!



Hi. I hope today went smoothly for you.
Can you please update me on exactly what you did this morning?
My party in my MDE is as follows and I want to purchase G+

AP-Me, no G+
One day Ticket, Has G+
One day Ticket, no G+

I will run into the same problem as you. What did you do and when did you call to get it fixed?

Thank you!


----------



## UrsulaTime

What a helpful thread!



GBRforWDW said:


> There's a website called thrill-data that has a color coded chart for each park and each day that shows pass availability throughout the day. It helps give an idea of what books up earliest and what lasts the longest,etc. Helps to plan what order you should grab each pass


Thanks! I checked it out and it was great to get a general sense of the flow. 

I'm wondering if anyone knows if there's a more table-like form of Genie+/ILL$ data. Something like this (below)?


----------



## Tom_E_D

UrsulaTime said:


> What a helpful thread!
> 
> 
> Thanks! I checked it out and it was great to get a general sense of the flow.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone knows if there's a more table-like form of Genie+/ILL$ data. Something like this (below)?


Is this blogpost closer to what you're looking for?


----------



## bauermj

We had an interesting problem with adding Genie+ to our AP that I'm not sure has been mentioned. 

Previously we have had no issues in adding Genie+ on the morning of our park visits via the MDE. However this time I also purchased a 2 day Florida resident pass for my mother in Tampa to visit with us. At time of purchase I added Hopper and Genie+ to her 2-day ticket. Because of this, MDE would not display any prompts or menu items to allow us to purchase Genie+ for our three AP tickets. I'm presuming it likely already flagged my MDE as having purchased Genie+ so no need to display the prompts but we were forced to call the Disney telephone line to have it added to our 3 passes.

Has anyone experienced anything similar? Or does anyone know of a link or steps outside of MDE where I could have potentially facilitated the purchase?


----------



## GBRforWDW

bauermj said:


> We had an interesting problem with adding Genie+ to our AP that I'm not sure has been mentioned.
> 
> Previously we have had no issues in adding Genie+ on the morning of our park visits via the MDE. However this time I also purchased a 2 day Florida resident pass for my mother in Tampa to visit with us. At time of purchase I added Hopper and Genie+ to her 2-day ticket. Because of this, MDE would not display any prompts or menu items to allow us to purchase Genie+ for our three AP tickets. I'm presuming it likely already flagged my MDE as having purchased Genie+ so no need to display the prompts but we were forced to call the Disney telephone line to have it added to our 3 passes.
> 
> Has anyone experienced anything similar? Or does anyone know of a link or steps outside of MDE where I could have potentially facilitated the purchase?


Yup, been discussed over there last couple pages and is also among the first seven posts:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/e...e-please-read-posts-1-7.3856734/post-63699655


scrappinginontario said:


> *GENIE+ for ANNUAL PASSHOLDERS*
> 
> - Guests who have an AP and all guests on their reservation have an AP, will be eligible to purchase G+ after midnight
> 
> - Guests who have an AP and other guest on their reservation have regular tickets that have NOT had G+ purchased for length of stay, will be eligible to purchase G+ for all guests after midnight
> 
> - When Annual Passholders are attempting to purchase Genie+, they may encounter a glitch IF the other people on their reservation have:
> - regular park tickets AND​- those guests purchased Genie+ for length of stay for their tickets​
> - If this is your situation, you will not be able to purchase Genie+ for your Annual Pass at midnight.  The system will not allow the purchase.
> 
> - The best option to fix is to call 1-407-939-4357 before 7:00 am and purchase Genie+ for AP(s).  This number seems to be dedicated to Genie+ challenges and does not normally have a long wait time.  Purchasing before 7:00 am will allow all guests to book Genie+ at 7:00 am.
> 
> - A common suggestion for the AP glitch is for guest services to advise guests to uninstall and reinstall the app.  This does not fix the problem.  Calling the number above should allow G+ to be purchased.  Unfortunately it will mean a call each day you wish to add G+.


----------



## bauermj

GBRforWDW said:


> Yup, been discussed over there last couple pages and is also among the first seven posts:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/e...e-please-read-posts-1-7.3856734/post-63699655



Hah, shame on me!  Thanks for the clarification, fortunately we had quick service both of our park days by the phone reps!


----------



## scrappinginontario

js said:


> I am sure you are correct but this is Disney's IT number. I had to talk to them today, on hold for a total of 5 hours and when (BEFORE) I was disconnected, I asked this IT phone number what time they open and the CM told me 7 am.
> Has anyone actually called this number before 7 am?
> Also, their recording says / includes "if I have a question about FP", this is terrible. This is IT and shouldn't have FP in their recording.
> 
> Also, the IT CM told me that I'm not correct there is a problem and shouldn't be.  After being on the phone (ON HOLD) for a total of five hours today, I told him there is a lot of website and phone issues that shouldn't be at Disney.


 Another experience shared just now.


bauermj said:


> Hah, shame on me!  Thanks for the clarification,* fortunately we had quick service both of our park days by the phone reps!*


----------



## js

scrappinginontario said:


> Another experience shared just now.



Thank you!


----------



## js

bauermj said:


> Hah, shame on me!  Thanks for the clarification, fortunately we had quick service both of our park days by the phone reps!



Hi. Can I please ask you what time you called the Disney IT number to get it rectified.

Thank you!


----------



## UrsulaTime

Tom_E_D said:


> Is this blogpost closer to what you're looking for?



Why yes, yes it is! Wow. I feel calmer already.  *Thank you.
*


----------



## js

Hi!

I have a new question.

After three days and on hold maybe about 16-20 hours, I was FINALLY able to get through to Ticket Escalations and 
they were able to take off the G+ off of my friend's ticket and refund her back the money.

So, now I have three people going.
One person AP (me)
One person one day ticket
One person one day ticket

None of above have G+.  Now, can I just purchase for everyone between 12 am - 7 am on our park day, without
any, as of now, known issues?

THANK YOU. I love the dis!


----------



## coreynyc

Do we know what would happen if you bought ILL$ for a ride that would be after 2pm park hopping but that park is at capacity?

I understand this is an unlikely scenario because other than 10/1, there has been after 2pm hopping. But seeing as how reservations are selling out for this weekend, it is a slight possibility.


----------



## scrappinginontario

coreynyc said:


> Do we know what would happen if you bought ILL$ for a ride that would be after 2pm park hopping but that park is at capacity?
> 
> I understand this is an unlikely scenario because other than 10/1, there has been after 2pm hopping. But seeing as how reservations are selling out for this weekend, it is a slight possibility.


It will not be a problem.  Since PH was reintroduced 14 months ago, there was only 1 instance (for a few hours at the MK on Oct 1, 2021 - 50th Anniversary) that park hopping was not allowed. 

You will be able to PH to the park you have purchased an ILL$ for.


----------



## mcinthemagic

acciobrain said:


> I've read through the thread and I don't think I missed these and I'm hoping I'm in the right place. Earlier this week, I aimed for ROTR right at 7am and the Tip Board took a few seconds to load going from My Day to the Tip Board. All ILL$ were gone by 7:01. I am going to try again. Is the pull down method on the Tip Board what is most recommended to activate the buttons right at 7? Additionally, I am already signed in to MDE but is there a way to do the second sign-in in advance? Otherwise that causes an additional few seconds delay from selecting a time and confirming the purchase, and I've been seeing ILL$ go so rapidly.



I am curious about this as well! Should I click Tip Board right at 0700? Or is it better to already be on the Tip Board and be ready to click on the ILL$ of my choice exactly at 0700?

I am an AP unlike the rest of my travel party. They all purchased G+ at the time they purchased their park tickets. I am stressed as all get out about getting ILL$ and G+ since they will only have 2 park days. I will have more as I am staying later and enjoying some solo days. Our first day we are going to HS and have a dinner reservation at AK, so I am worried that we will be assigned to a later ILL$ or G+ that will interfere with our reservation. This is a stressful process and I am grateful or the expertise of those on this board!


----------



## js

mcinthemagic said:


> I am curious about this as well! Should I click Tip Board right at 0700? Or is it better to already be on the Tip Board and be ready to click on the ILL$ of my choice exactly at 0700?
> 
> I am an AP unlike the rest of my travel party. They all purchased G+ at the time they purchased their park tickets. I am stressed as all get out about getting ILL$ and G+ since they will only have 2 park days. I will have more as I am staying later and enjoying some solo days. Our first day we are going to HS and have a dinner reservation at AK, so I am worried that we will be assigned to a later ILL$ or G+ that will interfere with our reservation. This is a stressful process and I am grateful or the expertise of those on this board!


Please read above posts where I have my name. It is going to be an issue for you to purchase online if you have an AP and others dont and already have G+ on your MDE.

It took me three days and about 20 hours of hold time but I was able to remove the G+ from my friend’s ticket. This way I wont have to call in the morning.


----------



## MMSM

js said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have a new question.
> 
> After three days and on hold maybe about 16-20 hours, I was FINALLY able to get through to Ticket Escalations and
> they were able to take off the G+ off of my friend's ticket and refund her back the money.
> 
> So, now I have three people going.
> One person AP (me)
> One person one day ticket
> One person one day ticket
> 
> None of above have G+.  Now, can I just purchase for everyone between 12 am - 7 am on our park day, without
> any, as of now, known issues?
> 
> THANK YOU. I love the dis!


Were you worried if some of your party at it? My husband and daughter have one day park hoppers (at the time it allows me to buy genie plus so they have it). But now my son and I want to go and now they don’t allow one day tickets to pre purchase genie plus.  I called tickets and ticket escalation and told me there was no way. That after midnight I would just have to buy the two genie plus. Told her if makes me so nervous based on glitches I’ve read and she said nothing that could be done.


----------



## js

MMSM said:


> Were you worried if some of your party at it? My husband and daughter have one day park hoppers (at the time it allows me to buy genie plus so they have it). But now my son and I want to go and now they don’t allow one day tickets to pre purchase genie plus.  I called tickets and ticket escalation and told me there was no way. That after midnight I would just have to buy the two genie plus. Told her if makes me so nervous based on glitches I’ve read and she said nothing that could be done.



There are people on here much more knowledgeable than I am but I THINK it is only a problem if some in the party have AP, which is what I have.  Someone hopefully will be able to confirm this is the case.


----------



## GBRforWDW

coreynyc said:


> Do we know what would happen if you bought ILL$ for a ride that would be after 2pm park hopping but that park is at capacity?
> 
> I understand this is an unlikely scenario because other than 10/1, there has been after 2pm hopping. But seeing as how reservations are selling out for this weekend, it is a slight possibility.


Scrapping gave the best answer.  

However, I know it's always good to know worst case scenario.  In the unlikely event the park happens to be closed to Park Hoppers, you should be able to visit the Guest Experience Team (the blue umbrella crew) from any park location, explain that you bought a Lightning Lane pass for X ride in X park, but you found out that park has been closed to Park Hopping and you'd like a refund. 

Again the chance the happens is right about 0.0001%.


----------



## scrappinginontario

mcinthemagic said:


> I am curious about this as well! Should I click Tip Board right at 0700? Or is it better to already be on the Tip Board and be ready to click on the ILL$ of my choice exactly at 0700?
> 
> I am an AP unlike the rest of my travel party. They all purchased G+ at the time they purchased their park tickets. I am stressed as all get out about getting ILL$ and G+ since they will only have 2 park days. I will have more as I am staying later and enjoying some solo days. Our first day we are going to HS and have a dinner reservation at AK, so I am worried that we will be assigned to a later ILL$ or G+ that will interfere with our reservation. This is a stressful process and I am grateful or the expertise of those on this board!


Post 7 on page 1 is the best for you.  The morning you want to purchase Genie + you will need to call the number in that post BEFORE 7AM and they will assist you in adding Genie + added to your ticket.  

I have not heard of the challenge happening when it comes to purchasing ILL$ as nobody can purchase these until 7AM day of.  Are there any APHs here who have faced the Genie+ challenge who can advise if they were able to successfully purchase ILL$ when having a combination of AP + regular tickets that have Genie + for length of stay?


----------



## MMSM

scrappinginontario said:


> Post 7 on page 1 is the best for you.  The morning you want to purchase Genie + you will need to call the number in that post BEFORE 7AM and they will assist you in adding Genie + added to your ticket.
> 
> I have not heard of the challenge happening when it comes to purchasing ILL$ as nobody can purchase these until 7AM day of.  Are there any APHs here who have faced the Genie+ challenge who can advise if they were able to successfully purchase ILL$ when having a combination of AP + regular tickets that have Genie + for length of stay?


I thought that there was a way to add it on app without needing to call.


----------



## scrappinginontario

MMSM said:


> I thought that there was a way to add it on app without needing to call.


Not for the situation when someone in the room has an AP and at least 1 person in the room has a regular ticket that has already added Genie + for length of ticket.  When this specific situation happens, guests must call each day to have Genie + added to their AP for the day.


----------



## bauermj

js said:


> Hi. Can I please ask you what time you called the Disney IT number to get it rectified.
> 
> Thank you!


(407) WDW-PASS or (407) 939-7277 . They are open starting at 6am Eastern Time, took us 5-10 minutes each morning to call and have them purchase it for us.


----------



## KimMcGowan

So, I read the first 10 pages but then fell behind. Please forgive me if this has already been asked and answered.  One of my daughters works in the DCP.  We, in two weeks!!!, will be there to visit her.  She wants to be with us when we visit Baatu to see my DH’s reaction. In particular she wants to ride RoTR with us because she thinks he just might die from excitement. We plan to (try to) buy ILL for the ride. She is not on our reservation since she lives at Disney.  Will we be able to book her an ILL?  How does that work?  Will it be an issue?  (Even as Disney “pros” we are a little confused with all of the Genie+ and ILL stuff right now.  I am sure we will get used to it quickly - but right now… a little nervous)


----------



## scrappinginontario

KimMcGowan said:


> So, I read the first 10 pages but then fell behind. Please forgive me if this has already been asked and answered.  One of my daughters works in the DCP.  We, in two weeks!!!, will be there to visit her.  She wants to be with us when we visit Baatu to see my DH’s reaction. In particular she wants to ride RoTR with us because she thinks he just might die from excitement. We plan to (try to) buy ILL for the ride. She is not on our reservation since she lives at Disney.  Will we be able to book her an ILL?  How does that work?  Will it be an issue?  (Even as Disney “pros” we are a little confused with all of the Genie+ and ILL stuff right now.  I am sure we will get used to it quickly - but right now… a little nervous)


 That’s a very good question and not one I’ve seen answered here.  Hoping someone here can help you.

while waiting, can your daughter ask others in the CP?  Do they have any kind of a message board?  I’m sure others have faced the same situation you’re mentioning so hopefully either here or through her contacts you’ll get an answer.


----------



## KimMcGowan

scrappinginontario said:


> That’s a very good question and not one I’ve seen answered here.  Hoping someone here can help you.
> 
> while waiting, can your daughter ask others in the CP?  Do they have any kind of a message board?  I’m sure others have faced the same situation you’re mentioning so hopefully either here or through her contacts you’ll get an answer.


I asked her -but because they are all relatively new they are not sure. I do have a thought though. She IS part of our planning group. (I can see her park reservations when she has a day off.). If she is a part of our “circle” and has a park reservation can I buy an ILL for her?


----------



## Doingitagain

Is we have 12 people in our planning party, but only 7 have park reservations that day, will all 12 show up for selection or just the seven?


----------



## DisneyMomx7

Quick question - when making the genie + and ILL selections do you have to plug in your credit card each time or can it be charged to your room?

Thanks!


----------



## js

js said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have a new question.
> 
> After three days and on hold maybe about 16-20 hours, I was FINALLY able to get through to Ticket Escalations and
> they were able to take off the G+ off of my friend's ticket and refund her back the money.
> 
> So, now I have three people going.
> One person AP (me)
> One person one day ticket
> One person one day ticket
> 
> None of above have G+.  Now, can I just purchase for everyone between 12 am - 7 am on our park day, without
> any, as of now, known issues?
> 
> THANK YOU. I love the dis!



Scrapping, is above correct and as of now shouldnt be any known issues?

This thread and your input have been invaluable. Thank you so much!


----------



## scrappinginontario

DisneyMomx7 said:


> Quick question - when making the genie + and ILL selections do you have to plug in your credit card each time or can it be charged to your room?
> 
> Thanks!


If you have a credit card associated with your MDE you will have the option to select that or enter a different credit card or gift card.


----------



## scrappinginontario

js said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have a new question.
> 
> After three days and on hold maybe about 16-20 hours, I was FINALLY able to get through to Ticket Escalations and
> they were able to take off the G+ off of my friend's ticket and refund her back the money.
> 
> So, now I have three people going.
> One person AP (me)
> One person one day ticket
> One person one day ticket
> 
> None of above have G+.  Now, can I just purchase for everyone between 12 am - 7 am on our park day, without
> any, as of now, known issues?
> 
> THANK YOU. I love the dis!





js said:


> Scrapping, is above correct and as of now shouldnt be any known issues?
> 
> This thread and your input have been invaluable. Thank you so much!


Yes, if you now have an AP plus 2 guests with tickets that do not have Genie + added for length of stay, yes, you should be able to purchase Genie+ for all after midnight.

Personally, the first time I was to try to purchase G+ I would do it as early as possible to ensure there are no problems since the one ticket formally had Genie + on it.  I'm not aware of any other situations where someone once had it but then removed it.  To be safe I'd try early and leave time to call the number in post 7 should it be required.


----------



## DaisyNY

Staying onsite but don't want to purchase Genie + for all park days...can I prepurchase select days or do I need to do it after 12:01 AM day for specific days that I want it???


----------



## erionm

DaisyNY said:


> Staying onsite but don't want to purchase Genie + for all park days...can I prepurchase select days or do I need to do it after 12:01 AM day for specific days that I want it???


If you only want it for select days, you can only purchase after midnight on the days you want it for.


----------



## lockets

Have to purchase one offs after midnight.


----------



## js

bauermj said:


> (407) WDW-PASS or (407) 939-7277 . They are open starting at 6am Eastern Time, took us 5-10 minutes each morning to call and have them purchase it for us.


Thank you so much!
I just wrote this down and put with my Disney papers. Thank you!



scrappinginontario said:


> Yes, if you now have an AP plus 2 guests with tickets that do not have Genie + added for length of stay, yes, you should be able to purchase Genie+ for all after midnight.
> 
> Personally, the first time I was to try to purchase G+ I would do it as early as possible to ensure there are no problems since the one ticket formally had Genie + on it.  I'm not aware of any other situations where someone once had it but then removed it.  To be safe I'd try early and leave time to call the number in post 7 should it be required.



THANK YOU! What a PITA but I am happy I didn't give up and took the G+ off the ticket.
YES, we are a group of three couples, all besties, so we will be up at midnight (well the girls will be LOL) and I will
try to add it after midnight.

You have been so much help! Thank you so much!  I cannot imagine what happens with people that aren't on the dis. I don't even see this issue come up on FB.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Davey Jones II

This is going to be a stupid question, but here goes...

In numerous posts, people talked about "tapping in" to LL when your window is open and you actually get to the ride.  So how do you do that? I only have experience using the magic band, when our FP+ selections were on the band and we would hold it in front of the mickey head and it would turn green. I believe that most people aren't even using magic bands anymore?


----------



## Westerner

Davey Jones II said:


> This is going to be a stupid question, but here goes...
> 
> In numerous posts, people talked about "tapping in" to LL when your window is open and you actually get to the ride.  So how do you do that? I only have experience using the magic band, when our FP+ selections were on the band and we would hold it in front of the mickey head and it would turn green. I believe that most people aren't even using magic bands anymore?


We "tapped in" for our LL's using our plastic card tickets that UT sent us in the mail and that we linked in MDE.  We saw some people using Magicbands as well.


----------



## Davey Jones II

GBRforWDW said:


> Since Slinky Dog is part of Genie+ package and Rise is an individual purchase, you didn't need to release SDD.
> 
> ILL$ purchases can be purchased at any time regardless of your use of Genie+.



So there is ILL$ availability after park opening? I keep hearing that everything is snapped up just after 7 a.m.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Davey Jones II said:


> This is going to be a stupid question, but here goes...
> 
> In numerous posts, people talked about "tapping in" to LL when your window is open and you actually get to the ride.  So how do you do that? I only have experience using the magic band, when our FP+ selections were on the band and we would hold it in front of the mickey head and it would turn green. I believe that most people aren't even using magic bands anymore?


Its the exact same thing as in the past but just more options: Tapping MB or card or Apple walket.

whatever you use to enter the park you will use for tapping in.

We used MBs and they were easy.  I saw many families where 1 person  had all the tickets for the group on their phone and each time they had to scroll through all the  tickets while the group stood waiting. I’d rather tap a Mb Or individual card but others may disagree.


----------



## Davey Jones II

Thanks for the responses. 

In the trip I'm planning now, we are supposed to pick up our park tickets at a Will Call kiosk. So those park tickets will already be linked to our MDE account when we get them on our first park day? (we will be staying off-site or doing a split stay).


----------



## GBRforWDW

Davey Jones II said:


> So there is ILL$ availability after park opening? I keep hearing that everything is snapped up just after 7 a.m.


No, that's not what I was specifically saying.  I meant that because ILL$ are separate from Genie+, you can buy 2 ILL$'s at 7am as well as get a Genie+ pass.  I should clarify the anytime is based on availability. 

Yes, some of the ILL$ rides can be purchased at park opening, but not all.  Rise has a pretty long track record of selling out on minutes, though that has changed some this month, so far an exception to the rule though


----------



## MMSM

I have looked all over YouTube for a video just showing the time slots when you select an ILL. It says I can select a time slot for paid attractions. For example it may show 1:55 but I want 6:00.


----------



## DisDadDVC

Note sure if this was noted earlier, but non-expiring tickets have the same "glitch" as annual pass. If someone in your party has length of stay Genie+ and you are trying to buy a one day Genie+ for the non-expiring ticket, you will have to call.


----------



## GBRforWDW

MMSM said:


> I have looked all over YouTube for a video just showing the time slots when you select an ILL. It says I can select a time slot for paid attractions. For example it may show 1:55 but I want 6:00.


Is this helpful?






Basically you can select the hour you want to ride, then choose from 15 minute blocks.


----------



## DonTheDuck

Logistics question for day arrival.  

For my day of arrival my flight is for 715 I expect to be at the park by 130.

can I purchase genie plus and then at 7am select an attraction and an ILL (or both ILL’s) for 2pm+?

How would the 120 minute rule fzxtor?

could I pick an additional genie selection 2 hours after park open (basically upon plane landing 11am)?  And then another at 1pm?

Or upon park admission - say enter at 1pm but first genie plus isn’t until 315pm? 


Thanks for clarification.


----------



## MMSM

Thanks so much


GBRforWDW said:


> Is this helpful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically you can select the hour you want to ride, then choose from 15 minute blocks.


----------



## GBRforWDW

DonTheDuck said:


> Logistics question for day arrival.
> 
> For my day of arrival my flight is for 715 I expect to be at the park by 130.
> 
> can I purchase genie plus and then at 7am select an attraction and an ILL (or both ILL’s) for 2pm+?
> 
> How would the 120 minute rule fzxtor?
> 
> could I pick an additional genie selection 2 hours after park open (basically upon plane landing 11am)?  And then another at 1pm?
> 
> Or upon park admission - say enter at 1pm but first genie plus isn’t until 315pm?
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarification.


ILL$ you can select whatever time you want.  genie+, depending on the attraction you want you may have to wait a few seconds to minutes to ensure the time goes out far enough into the afternoon. 

The 120 minutes starts at park opening, so if park opens at 9, you should be able to select another pass at 11 and again at 1pm, so you should hopefully have 3 G+ rides and 2 ILL$ by the time you arrive.  Should make for a fun afternoon.


----------



## DonTheDuck

GBRforWDW said:


> ILL$ you can select whatever time you want.  genie+, depending on the attraction you want you may have to wait a few seconds to minutes to ensure the time goes out far enough into the afternoon.
> 
> The 120 minutes starts at park opening, so if park opens at 9, you should be able to select another pass at 11 and again at 1pm, so you should hopefully have 3 G+ rides and 2 ILL$ by the time you arrive.  Should make for a fun afternoon.



gotcha! Thanks so much.

I didn’t realize w the G+ you can’t select a later selection just the exact one being offfered.

I am excited to see how it plays out assuming it works out lol.   Nervous the G+ won’t have me arriving as a resort guest that day and not working at 7am etc.


----------



## GBRforWDW

DonTheDuck said:


> gotcha! Thanks so much.
> 
> I didn’t realize w the G+ you can’t select a later selection just the exact one being offfered.
> 
> I am excited to see how it plays out assuming it works out lol.   Nervous the G+ won’t have me arriving as a resort guest that day and not working at 7am etc.


I believe I've heard as long as you do online check in, it should work.  I haven't had to try it tho.

There are rides in each park that should go into the afternoon times fairly quickly

MK - jungle cruise and Peter Pan
EPCOT - test track
Hollywood Studios - Slinky Dog and Millennium falcon
AK - Navi River

You can refresh the page to see the times advance, then click a time that would work.


----------



## SLThomas318

Trying to understand the issue with different types of tickets and purchasing genie+…

We have 3 groups traveling together and each travel group has their own MDE, but we are linked as family and friends.

My family is group 1 and we all have an AP’s.  Group 2 and 3 bought hoppers with genie+.  Will my family (group 1) have issues buying genie+ day of just because we are linked via family and friends?  Or is this only an issue if you have mixed ticket types on 1 MDE account?

Sorry if this has already been asked/answered.


----------



## DisDadDVC

The 1-407-939-4357 number isn't working today. Anyone have any other numbers to call? Message just says they aren't taking any more calls and to try back later today.


----------



## MMSM

DisDadDVC said:


> The 1-407-939-4357 number isn't working today. Anyone have any other numbers to call? Message just says they aren't taking any more calls and to try back later today.


That’s horrible. Now you don’t have genie plus for 7am?


----------



## nevergrowup5

We are here now and staying onsite. My in-laws are joining us later in the week but staying offsite. We want to buy ILL for MMRR on our HS day. I know we can book at 7 and the in-laws will be eligible once the park opens at 9. Has anyone tried adding more people to an ILL after the park opens? Wondering if it will be possible to get them an overlapping time with us. It’s so busy I’m thinking MMRR will be sold out by 9 anyway, just wondering if anyone has been in this scenario before and how it worked for you.


----------



## torchlight

nevergrowup5 said:


> We are here now and staying onsite. My in-laws are joining us later in the week but staying offsite. We want to buy ILL for MMRR on our HS day. I know we can book at 7 and the in-laws will be eligible once the park opens at 9. Has anyone tried adding more people to an ILL after the park opens? Wondering if it will be possible to get them an overlapping time with us. It’s so busy I’m thinking MMRR will be sold out by 9 anyway, just wondering if anyone has been in this scenario before and how it worked for you.



Sorry, I don't think you'll be able to do this.  The only way is if they happen to find a seperate reservation time still available at 9 that happens to line up with the one you booked at 7.  Booking at 7 is a perk for onsite guests - I don't think there is a way for offsite guests to obtain the benefit of that perk.


----------



## nevergrowup5

torchlight said:


> Sorry, I don't think you'll be able to do this.  The only way is if they happen to find a seperate reservation time still available at 9 that happens to line up with the one you booked at 7.  Booking at 7 is a perk for onsite guests - I don't think there is a way for offsite guests to obtain the benefit of that perk.


Thank you for the reply, yes I understand this and was not looking for a way to get them booked at 7. I was just looking to see if anyone else onsite has had success with getting ILL booked at an overlapping time for additional guests once the park opens.


----------



## Disturbia

One day tickets can’t buy Genie+ in advance anymore 

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2022...st-changed-its-genie-rules-for-1-day-tickets/


----------



## Duck143

We have an interesting situation and I'm hoping someone might be familiar with it.  We have AP vouchers in our MDE and don't want to activate them anytime soon.  We purchased multi-day PH for our upcoming trip. When I went to make park reservations, the AP's seem to trump my PH tickets and it kept telling me to book the park reservations through the AP link even though we have tickets and those are what we want to use first.  I had to contact a CM and she had to book all my park reservations for me.  I only want to add G+ on a specific number of days of our trip, but I'm worried that our AP's will cause us trouble buying G+ on the day of.  I can't imagine the first day of our trip and I will have to call and get help.  Is this something that I should worry about?  Can we purchase G+ for any of the days of our trip in advance?


----------



## DLRExpert

Side experience from Disneyland local. Helping friends with their trip at WDW from home in CA. Holy moly is their G+ and LL more stressful than what Disneyland offers. Main reason I see is that too many attractions have LL, when they do not need it. So there is a lot of What to Do next as you are forced to find something to do while waiting to use LL. If you do not know about how you can refresh or that LL times sometimes come back, you would maybe get 3-5 LLs on a busy day at the parks.


----------



## q2b

I’m reading through the thread but do you mean refresh the app to find more LL availability?


----------



## DLRExpert

q2b said:


> I’m reading through the thread but do you mean refresh the app to find more LL availability?


Basic strategy I use is, put the top 2 LL I want on the Tip Board, pull down to refresh that screen. The times may change or come back if sold out. However, I have not seen that work for ILLs.

Keep in mind that this strategy can take a long time to get the time you want, and it drains cell battery.


----------



## DisDadDVC

Individual Lightning Lane is a mess. Had this issue with 3 of the 6 ILL that I purchased over last 2 days.

1) Tip board, shows "ILL starting at 9:15am". Fine, I know that can change by the time you click and progress through.
2) Second page allows you to select the hour on top and then the 15 minute specific time. Fine, clicking that still doesn't lock in the time
3) Now on third page it will show you the time you are actually reserving (or so you think). This is where you click pay. Well, for 3 of them, I got a TOTALLY different time after I paid. I had a Ratatouille on the last page for 5:50pm. When I clicked pay, I got 9:05am. This happened with Flights of Passage (twice) as well. After it happened the first time I took screen shots of the final page. Had to go to guest services and they corrected it. They said this was happening a lot.


----------



## Benoit

Hello everyone. Sorry if this question has already been asked but I can't find the answer. 

If a park opens at 7:30 a.m. (with ETPE at 7:00 a.m.), or 8:30 a.m. (with ETPE at 8:00 a.m.), does the Genie+ and ILL$ selections will still be available to resort guests at 7:00? Or before? And what about non-resort guests?

Also, in the case of these park hours, the second Genie+ selection will be available at 9:30 or 10:30, am I correct?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Benoit said:


> Hello everyone. Sorry if this question has already been asked but I can't find the answer.
> 
> If a park opens at 7:30 a.m. (with ETPE at 7:00 a.m.), or 8:30 a.m. (with ETPE at 8:00 a.m.), does the Genie+ and ILL$ selections will still be available to resort guests at 7:00? Or before? And what about non-resort guests?
> 
> Also, in the case of these park hours, the second Genie+ selection will be available at 9:30 or 10:30, am I correct?
> 
> Thank you for your help.


The summary posts on page 1 of this thread have a lot of valuable information that will answer your questions and more.

Yes, 7AM is always the drop for LL for both onsite and offsite guests who have purchased G+.

Yes, 7AM is always the drop time for ILL$ for onsite guests.  Offsite guests may purchase at park opening so this time fluctuates.

There is no guarantee that ILL$ will still be available for offsite guests to purchase when their window opens.

When a guest is eligible to select a second LL will vary by scenario as to when they select/use their first LL.  Please read the Genie+ plus post on page 1 as it explains the different scenarios.


----------



## Avery&Todd

bauermj said:


> (407) WDW-PASS or (407) 939-7277 . They are open starting at 6am Eastern Time, took us 5-10 minutes each morning to call and have them purchase it for us.


I thought the # we needed to call to have Genie+ added to APs when we have someone in our party who does have Genie+ already is: 407-939-4357??

So you called Disney IT and they added Genie+ for you or did I miss understand something??


----------



## Turksmom

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes, 7AM is always the drop for LL for both onsite and offsite guests who have purchased ETPE.


Do you mean guests who purchased Genie+, rather than ETPE?


----------



## Avery&Todd

Avery&Todd said:


> I thought the # we needed to call to have Genie+ added to APs when we have someone in our party who does have Genie+ already is: 407-939-4357??
> 
> So you called Disney IT and they added Genie+ for you or did I miss understand something??


AND I just tried calling the 407-939-7277 and that's the AP line - but once I got through the introduction part it states "what do you need help with today" - so what do I ask for to add Genie+ to my APs before 7am??

lord..this is SUCH the mess!


----------



## mickey916

Just making sure I understand correctly: Since my brother's family is staying offsite, when I go to book ILL$ for our DHS day (we are onsite), I won't be able to book for them at 7 am, even though they have park reservations and are in my Friends & Family list, correct? I get it but it stinks that we won't be able to do Rise together without waiting in line....


----------



## scrappinginontario

Turksmom said:


> Do you mean guests who purchased Genie+, rather than ETPE?


Thank you.  Yes, you're correct.  I fixed my post.  Thanks for catching this.


mickey916 said:


> Just making sure I understand correctly: Since my brother's family is staying offsite, when I go to book ILL$ for our DHS day (we are onsite), I won't be able to book for them at 7 am, even though they have park reservations and are in my Friends & Family list, correct? I get it but it stinks that we won't be able to do Rise together without waiting in line....


You are correct that you will not be able to purchase ILL$ for them at 7AM.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

I'm debating on whether I should buy Genie+ for our arrival day since we will probably arrive to BLT around 3:30 or so. We will be there the Monday after Easter and it is also school vacation week in the Northeast so I'm sure it will be busy. Our plan is to walk over to MK once we get our stuff settled and we have a 2 year old with us. Currently, we have a Crystal Palace ADR at 5:30 for dinner and I'm not sure if it would be worth it to try to pull times to stack for the evening to ride. If I've read correctly, we're only allowed to stack 3 rides at one time right?


----------



## scrappinginontario

CookieandOatmeal said:


> I'm debating on whether I should buy Genie+ for our arrival day since we will probably arrive to BLT around 3:30 or so. We will be there the Monday after Easter and it is also school vacation week in the Northeast so I'm sure it will be busy. Our plan is to walk over to MK once we get our stuff settled and we have a 2 year old with us. Currently, we have a Crystal Palace ADR at 5:30 for dinner and I'm not sure if it would be worth it to try to pull times to stack for the evening to ride. If I've read correctly, we're only allowed to stack 3 rides at one time right?


You may stack as many as you're able to but you want to ensure you have enough time to use them.  E.g. I stacked 3 at DHS for 2:35, 2:50 and 2:55 and was able to ride all 3 between opening of first at 2:35 and end of last at 3:55.

Personally we liked the ability to stack.  It made for quieter mornings and less time waiting in lines once we arrived.  I think MK is a park where you could use stacking to your advantage, especially on a day like Easter Monday.


----------



## RMO87

I was trying to download the My Disney Experience app on my Android phone this evening.  Does anyone know why it would say, "Your device is not compatible."?  It was the Android version.


----------



## JeanMSK

Very helpful!  Thanks for info!


----------



## lovethattink

RMO87 said:


> I was trying to download the My Disney Experience app on my Android phone this evening.  Does anyone know why it would say, "Your device is not compatible."?  It was the Android version.



You probably need to update your phone. If that doesn’t work, call Disney IT. Phone number should be listed on the phone number pinned thread.


----------



## craig23

I am doing a split stay, with the first two nights at the Polynesian, followed by three nights off site.   With my two nights at the polynesian, I have booked a 5-day ticket.  My question then becomes which days will I be able to book ILL's at 7am?  I assume I would be able to do this on check in day, and then the second day, but what about my check out day?  

Also, any chance the 5 day ticket that goes with my two night stay package still provides that ability?  Since I couldn't book dining reservations I am pretty sure that is a no.  

I haven't seen anyone discuss which days qualify as staying at a Disney hotel so just looking for some clarification here.


----------



## OtherFigment

Ok so I bought g+ for myself, but somehow did not pick it up for my dh at the same time. We have 6 day tickets. When I go to purchase for him, it's pricing at $110. I thought it was $15 p/d. Did the price increase and I just can't find record of that? Or do I "get" to call and add over the phone...


----------



## scrappinginontario

craig23 said:


> I am doing a split stay, with the first two nights at the Polynesian, followed by three nights off site.   With my two nights at the polynesian, I have booked a 5-day ticket.  My question then becomes which days will I be able to book ILL's at 7am?  I assume I would be able to do this on check in day, and then the second day, but what about my check out day?
> 
> Also, any chance the 5 day ticket that goes with my two night stay package still provides that ability?  Since I couldn't book dining reservations I am pretty sure that is a no.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone discuss which days qualify as staying at a Disney hotel so just looking for some clarification here.



You are eligible to purchase ILL$ at 7AM from check-in through check-out day.  You will not be eligible to purchase ILL$ on days where you are not a guest at a Disney resort.


----------



## scrappinginontario

OtherFigment said:


> Ok so I bought g+ for myself, but somehow did not pick it up for my dh at the same time. We have 6 day tickets. When I go to purchase for him, it's pricing at $110. I thought it was $15 p/d. Did the price increase and I just can't find record of that? Or do I "get" to call and add over the phone...


It almost appears that he has a 7 day ticket as it's pricing it out for 7 days plus tax.  It appears you may need to call to have this resolved.


----------



## summerlvr

OtherFigment said:


> Ok so I bought g+ for myself, but somehow did not pick it up for my dh at the same time. We have 6 day tickets. When I go to purchase for him, it's pricing at $110. I thought it was $15 p/d. Did the price increase and I just can't find record of that? Or do I "get" to call and add over the phone...


If you bought the tickets prior to the recent ticket price increase, then it is charging you for that price increase in addition to charging the $15+tax per day for genie+. The reason for this is that it is a ticket modification and not an add on. Any time tickets are modified, you get charged the new, higher price.


----------



## OtherFigment

summerlvr said:


> If you bought the tickets prior to the recent ticket price increase, then it is charging you for that price increase in addition to charging the $15+tax per day for genie+. The reason for this is that it is a ticket modification and not an add on. Any time tickets are modified, you get charged the new, higher price.


Well phooey. That makes sense, but annoying.


----------



## scrappinginontario

OtherFigment said:


> Well phooey. That makes sense, but annoying.


Sorry but it doesn't make sense to me.  I cashed out paying $x.xx for my tickets and gave them my money.  Done.  They have my money and I have my ticket.  If I now want to add G+ to a day of my ticket which is $15/day, why should I also need to pay more for the ticket I already purchased in full?

Has anyone tried to add Genie+ to one day of their ticket since the price of tickets increased?  Did you have to pay the $15 plus the new cost of that ticket or, is this only happening when guests are trying to add Genie+ to length of stay tickets that have not been used yet?


----------



## CarolynFH

scrappinginontario said:


> Sorry but it doesn't make sense to me.  I cashed out paying $x.xx for my tickets and gave them my money.  Done.  They have my money and I have my ticket.  If I now want to add G+ to a day of my ticket which is $15/day, why should I also need to pay more for the ticket I already purchased in full?
> 
> Has anyone tried to add Genie+ to one day of their ticket since the price of tickets increased?  Did you have to pay the $15 plus the new cost of that ticket or, is this only happening when guests are trying to add Genie+ to length of stay tickets that have not been used yet?


When you add Genie+ to length of stay tickets in advance of use, it’s considered a ticket upgrade, exchanging one ticket for another, like upgrading from base tickets to hoppers. When you add Genie+ one day at a time on day of use, it’s considered an add-on.


----------



## scrappinginontario

CarolynFH said:


> When you add Genie+ to length of stay tickets in advance of use, it’s considered a ticket upgrade, exchanging one ticket for another, like upgrading from base tickets to hoppers. When you add Genie+ one day at a time on day of use, it’s considered an add-on.


Thank you.  Has this been confirmed since ticket prices increased last week?  This is the first time we've had a ticket price increase since Genie+ was introduced and people are reporting various scenarios.  Just trying to find out for sure so we can keep posts on page 1 updated and current.


----------



## CarolynFH

scrappinginontario said:


> Thank you.  Has this been confirmed since ticket prices increased last week?  This is the first time we've had a ticket price increase since Genie+ was introduced and people are reporting various scenarios.  Just trying to find out for sure so we can keep posts on page 1 updated and current.


I've read a couple of posts reporting this - but no confirmation from Disney officially.


----------



## AmyMac1109

Hello! Hopefully this is the right spot to ask this question-

My family and I will be in WDW April 15-21. We are staying onsite and have 4 day park hoppers. We have already picked which days we will be in the parks and made reservations for those parks. We did NOT buy G+ though, because after reading through everyone's experiences on here and a few other reviews elsewhere, we decided it wasn't worth it for certain parks (EPCOT and AK, mainly). We decided to buy separately for DHS and MK, which my understanding cannot be done in advance, only day of. Which is fine. We have no issue with that because the cost savings for this family of 5 not buying G+ for 2 days ($160!) is worth the hassle of having to buy each of those 2 other days. However, as I was making my final payment to my travel agent yesterday and asking her to add Memory Maker, I mentioned that the cost savings for that was worth buying in advance, unlike G+ which we decided to buy day of for only certain parks. She advised me that with the recent changes to G+ (not allowing advance purchase to one day tickets holders and APs ), she was anticipating that they may start limiting day of G+ purchases on certain busy days, presumably as a line control method, and by not buying in advance for my entire trip, I was risking G+ being sold out for day of purchases on the days I wanted. She had no specific basis for this concern, only that it was her best educated guess given her experience.

Anyone have insight into this? Or does anyone else have a similar concern? I really don't want to pay $160 if I don't have to. That's a sitdown meal somewhere. But, I'll pay it if there is a chance I won't be able to get G+ on the two days I want it. Though, the recent comments about having to pay the ticket price increase when adding G+ in advance to already booked packages is giving me some pause. But, one issue at a time...


----------



## GBRforWDW

AmyMac1109 said:


> Hello! Hopefully this is the right spot to ask this question-
> 
> My family and I will be in WDW April 15-21. We are staying onsite and have 4 day park hoppers. We have already picked which days we will be in the parks and made reservations for those parks. We did NOT buy G+ though, because after reading through everyone's experiences on here and a few other reviews elsewhere, we decided it wasn't worth it for certain parks (EPCOT and AK, mainly). We decided to buy separately for DHS and MK, which my understanding cannot be done in advance, only day of. Which is fine. We have no issue with that because the cost savings for this family of 5 not buying G+ for 2 days ($160!) is worth the hassle of having to buy each of those 2 other days. However, as I was making my final payment to my travel agent yesterday and asking her to add Memory Maker, I mentioned that the cost savings for that was worth buying in advance, unlike G+ which we decided to buy day of for only certain parks. She advised me that with the recent changes to G+ (not allowing advance purchase to one day tickets holders and APs ), she was anticipating that they may start limiting day of G+ purchases on certain busy days, presumably as a line control method, and by not buying in advance for my entire trip, I was risking G+ being sold out for day of purchases on the days I wanted. She had no specific basis for this concern, only that it was her best educated guess given her experience.
> 
> Anyone have insight into this? Or does anyone else have a similar concern? I really don't want to pay $160 if I don't have to. That's a sitdown meal somewhere. But, I'll pay it if there is a chance I won't be able to get G+ on the two days I want it. Though, the recent comments about having to pay the ticket price increase when adding G+ in advance to already booked packages is giving me some pause. But, one issue at a time...


Day of sales are the only way APs can get Genie+, so I really doubt this would happen.


----------



## scrappinginontario

AmyMac1109 said:


> Hello! Hopefully this is the right spot to ask this question-
> 
> My family and I will be in WDW April 15-21. We are staying onsite and have 4 day park hoppers. We have already picked which days we will be in the parks and made reservations for those parks. We did NOT buy G+ though, because after reading through everyone's experiences on here and a few other reviews elsewhere, we decided it wasn't worth it for certain parks (EPCOT and AK, mainly). We decided to buy separately for DHS and MK, which my understanding cannot be done in advance, only day of. Which is fine. We have no issue with that because the cost savings for this family of 5 not buying G+ for 2 days ($160!) is worth the hassle of having to buy each of those 2 other days. However, as I was making my final payment to my travel agent yesterday and asking her to add Memory Maker, I mentioned that the cost savings for that was worth buying in advance, unlike G+ which we decided to buy day of for only certain parks. She advised me that with the recent changes to G+ (not allowing advance purchase to one day tickets holders and APs ), she was anticipating that they may start limiting day of G+ purchases on certain busy days, presumably as a line control method, and by not buying in advance for my entire trip, I was risking G+ being sold out for day of purchases on the days I wanted. She had no specific basis for this concern, only that it was her best educated guess given her experience.
> 
> Anyone have insight into this? Or does anyone else have a similar concern? I really don't want to pay $160 if I don't have to. That's a sitdown meal somewhere. But, I'll pay it if there is a chance I won't be able to get G+ on the two days I want it. Though, the recent comments about having to pay the ticket price increase when adding G+ in advance to already booked packages is giving me some pause. But, one issue at a time...


Anything can change but I don't anticipate this changing.  Disney wants as many guests as possible to purchase Genie+ as each one is additional funds to them.  Personally I would save the $160 and add it to the days you wish, when you are in the parks.


----------



## Westerner

AmyMac1109 said:


> Hello! Hopefully this is the right spot to ask this question-
> 
> My family and I will be in WDW April 15-21. We are staying onsite and have 4 day park hoppers. We have already picked which days we will be in the parks and made reservations for those parks. We did NOT buy G+ though, because after reading through everyone's experiences on here and a few other reviews elsewhere, we decided it wasn't worth it for certain parks (EPCOT and AK, mainly). We decided to buy separately for DHS and MK, which my understanding cannot be done in advance, only day of. Which is fine. We have no issue with that because the cost savings for this family of 5 not buying G+ for 2 days ($160!) is worth the hassle of having to buy each of those 2 other days. However, as I was making my final payment to my travel agent yesterday and asking her to add Memory Maker, I mentioned that the cost savings for that was worth buying in advance, unlike G+ which we decided to buy day of for only certain parks. She advised me that with the recent changes to G+ (not allowing advance purchase to one day tickets holders and APs ), she was anticipating that they may start limiting day of G+ purchases on certain busy days, presumably as a line control method, and by not buying in advance for my entire trip, I was risking G+ being sold out for day of purchases on the days I wanted. She had no specific basis for this concern, only that it was her best educated guess given her experience.
> 
> Anyone have insight into this? Or does anyone else have a similar concern? I really don't want to pay $160 if I don't have to. That's a sitdown meal somewhere. But, I'll pay it if there is a chance I won't be able to get G+ on the two days I want it. Though, the recent comments about having to pay the ticket price increase when adding G+ in advance to already booked packages is giving me some pause. But, one issue at a time...


I think it is more likely that Disney will raise the price of G+ rather than limit the number of people who can buy it day of.


----------



## Brian Noble

AmyMac1109 said:


> Anyone have insight into this?


Sounds like your agent is trying to goose their commission. 


Westerner said:


> I think it is more likely that Disney will raise the price of G+ rather than limit the number of people who can buy it day of.


This would be my guess too.


----------



## HeiHei2018

When Guardians of the Galaxy opens at Epcot, do we think it’s a safe assumption that Frozen will move to regular G+? I wasn’t willing to spend $9 just for FEA, but $15 for FEA, Soarin, and others has me considering pre purchasing G+ for all days.


----------



## Chiasgirl

HeiHei2018 said:


> When Guardians of the Galaxy opens at Epcot, do we think it’s a safe assumption that Frozen will move to regular G+? I wasn’t willing to spend $9 just for FEA, but $15 for FEA, Soarin, and others has me considering pre purchasing G+ for all days.



My guess is that GotG will be a virtual queue for the first while. (Just like Remy and Rise were when they opened.) I don’t think Disney wants a monstrous standby line. If this is the case, I anticipate FEA and Remy staying $LL.


----------



## HeiHei2018

Chiasgirl said:


> My guess is that GotG will be a virtual queue for the first while. (Just like Remy and Rise were when they opened.) I don’t think Disney wants a monstrous standby line. If this is the case, I anticipate FEA and Remy staying $LL.



Great point. Remy had virtual queue for 3+ months (Oct 1-Jan 9). But wasn’t $LL available for Remy even when there was virtual queue? I don’t know what will happen since GOTG will be the first ride to open after G+.


----------



## AmyMac1109

GBRforWDW said:


> Day of sales are the only way APs can get Genie+, so I really doubt this would happen.





scrappinginontario said:


> Anything can change but I don't anticipate this changing.  Disney wants as many guests as possible to purchase Genie+ as each one is additional funds to them.  Personally I would save the $160 and add it to the days you wish, when you are in the parks.





Westerner said:


> I think it is more likely that Disney will raise the price of G+ rather than limit the number of people who can buy it day of.



Thank you. It seemed to me like they wouldn't want to stop day of sales and piss off all of the APs. But who knows? It does seem more logical that they would increase the price as a way to limit sales without reducing their income stream. And if that's the case, so be it. I doubt they'll increase it so much that I would lose the entirely of the $160 savings by not buying for all days. And least I hope not.



Brian Noble said:


> Sounds like your agent is trying to goose their commission.



Yeah, I questioned whether this might be the case in my original post, but deleted it because I really didn't want to think that about my agent. She's been amazing the past two years (dealing with my endlessly rescheduled trip from March 2020) and it seem silly over what amounted to a commission on $320. But maybe every $$ counts to her. Who knows.

Anyway, thank you all. You have convinced me to save my $160 and just buy day of for those two days. If it costs a little more for those 2 days, oh well. I think I'll still see a savings overall.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I anticipate Remy moving to standby/Genie+ LL selection.  I don't see Disney having 3 paid ILL$ in one park but I've been wrong before!


----------



## elgerber

HeiHei2018 said:


> Great point. Remy had virtual queue for 3+ months (Oct 1-Jan 9). But wasn’t $LL available for Remy even when there was virtual queue? I don’t know what will happen since GOTG will be the first ride to open after G+.


Yes, Remy was both at first.  We had both on our day in October, purchased an ILL and a virtual queue slot. I expect Guardians will be the same, and one of the others will move to regular Genie +


----------



## MMSM

Why do you think that during Christmas they moved some of the ILL to LL on Genie+. Do you anticipate they may do it during Easter?


----------



## Westerner

MMSM said:


> Why do you think that during Christmas they moved some of the ILL to LL on Genie+. Do you anticipate they may do it during Easter?


Probably to encourage people to try G+.  Having SM, EE, MMRR and Frozen made G+ more attractive during that period.  Personally I doubt they will do it during Easter, I don't think it's as big of an event at WDW.


----------



## Brian Noble

AmyMac1109 said:


> I really didn't want to think that about my agent.


I doubt it's conscious, TBH, but people are influenced by these sorts of incentives even when they don't realize it.


----------



## crazymomof4

RMO87 said:


> I was trying to download the My Disney Experience app on my Android phone this evening.  Does anyone know why it would say, "Your device is not compatible."?  It was the Android version.


I have the same problem "device not compatible". My phone is 2020 version, Android 10. Disney says need Android 8 or above.   Did you figure it out? We leave Sat and it's Thurs!!


----------



## GBRforWDW

MMSM said:


> Why do you think that during Christmas they moved some of the ILL to LL on Genie+. Do you anticipate they may do it during Easter?


Mainly because Thanksgiving was a disaster for G+.  I'd like to think they'll do the same thing for other holidays/busy times, but even with the massive crowds reported during February, it hasn't changed.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

Chiasgirl said:


> My guess is that GotG will be a virtual queue for the first while. (Just like Remy and Rise were when they opened.) I don’t think Disney wants a monstrous standby line. If this is the case, I anticipate FEA and Remy staying $LL.


I find it hard to believe Disney won't jump on the ILL right away for GotG.  I'd expect it to be like Remy was for awhile, where they had VQ for pseudo-standby, and ILL for the LL access.  And ILL will start out pretty high, and people will pay it for a chance to ride.


----------



## T'Lynn

MMSM said:


> Why do you think that during Christmas they moved some of the ILL to LL on Genie+. Do you anticipate they may do it during Easter?


They did! I just read that Space Mountain, Mickey & Minnie's Runaway Railway and Frozen are moving to G+ from 2/25 thru 8/7


----------



## Westerner

T'Lynn said:


> They did! I just read that Space Mountain, Mickey & Minnie's Runaway Railway and Frozen are moving to G+ from 2/25 thru 8/7


Well whaddaya know!  FYI, EE is down right now, otherwise this is the same as they did over the holidays.


----------



## elgerber

GBRforWDW said:


> Mainly because Thanksgiving was a disaster for G+.  I'd like to think they'll do the same thing for other holidays/busy times, but even with the massive crowds reported during February, it hasn't changed.


Did it help when they moved those to Genie +?  And in what way did it help? Just curious, since it seems this will affect my July trip.


----------



## GBRforWDW

elgerber said:


> Did it help when they moved those to Genie +?  And in what way did it help? Just curious, since it seems this will affect my July trip.


Christmas time was interesting for Genie+ as each park not only added those ILL$ to Genie+, but most parks also brought in one additional item that had a Genie+ pass available, which was kind of unique.

Magic Kingdom had the Christmas parade.  With the Festival of Fantasy Parade returning, that pass may be available again. 

Animal Kingdom had the Kali River Rapids ride reopen.  That was closed for refurbishment since early November, so wasn't available during the Thanksgiving crush.

Hollywood Studios had the return of Indiana Jones Stunt Spectacular.

Epcot I don't think had anything additional.

In my opinion, having extra rides definitely helped as there's more rides for people to spread out to.  More availability is always a good thing.  Plus you spend less money on ILL$ if you're wanting to ride the rides they moved down.  We did 2 of those and 3 of the 4 remaining ILL$.

Yes, you still see things sell out throughout the day, but could still find something available later if you wanted a line to skip


----------



## elgerber

GBRforWDW said:


> Christmas time was interesting for Genie+ as each park not only added those ILL$ to Genie+, but most parks also brought in one additional item that had a Genie+ pass available, which was kind of unique.
> 
> Magic Kingdom had the Christmas parade.  With the Festival of Fantasy Parade returning, that pass may be available again.
> 
> Animal Kingdom had the Kali River Rapids ride reopen.  That was closed for refurbishment since early November, so wasn't available during the Thanksgiving crush.
> 
> Hollywood Studios had the return of Indiana Jones Stunt Spectacular.
> 
> Epcot I don't think had anything additional.
> 
> In my opinion, having extra rides definitely helped as there's more rides for people to spread out to.  More availability is always a good thing.  Plus you spend less money on ILL$ if you're wanting to ride the rides they moved down.  We did 2 of those and 3 of the 4 remaining ILL$.
> 
> Yes, you still see things sell out throughout the day, but could still find something available later if you wanted a line to skip


Anyone who was there then, was it then hard to ride both SDD and MMRR, without waiting in standby?  I know SDD is always gone immediately, did MMRR go before 2 hours after open also, since it was now included?


----------



## MMSM

T'Lynn said:


> They did! I just read that Space Mountain, Mickey & Minnie's Runaway Railway and Frozen are moving to G+ from 2/25 thru 8/7


Fantastic!!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

As others are sharing:

*Disney Removes Multiple Attractions from Individual Lightning Lane, Moved to Disney Genie+*


----------



## GBRforWDW

scrappinginontario said:


> As others are sharing:
> 
> *Disney Removes Multiple Attractions from Individual Lightning Lane, Moved to Disney Genie+*


Thanks, that's exciting! not sure if your thread was merged somewhere else or something but the link was broken.  Here's another thread.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/changes-to-ill-genie-starting-2-25.3873084/#post-63796552


----------



## GBRforWDW

elgerber said:


> Anyone who was there then, was it then hard to ride both SDD and MMRR, without waiting in standby?  I know SDD is always gone immediately, did MMRR go before 2 hours after open also, since it was now included?


Looking back at Thrill Data, it should have been possible, looks like MMRR lasted until 1230ish


----------



## scrappinginontario

GBRforWDW said:


> Thanks, that's exciting! not sure if your thread was merged somewhere else or something but the link was broken.  Here's another thread.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/changes-to-ill-genie-starting-2-25.3873084/#post-63796552


LOL - thanks for the credit but totally user error!   Fixed the link.


----------



## Westerner

elgerber said:


> Anyone who was there then, was it then hard to ride both SDD and MMRR, without waiting in standby?  I know SDD is always gone immediately, did MMRR go before 2 hours after open also, since it was now included?


I was able to get G+ LL's for both SDD and MMRR over the holidays when MMRR was G+.  Booked SDD at 7AM-ish for 6PM return and then MMRR as my 2nd pick for about ~4:30PM return.


----------



## bigrigsby71682

Let’s say I get a lightning lane for Pirates at 12:00. How long past 12:00 do I have to try and get there? 5 minutes? 15? Thanks so much!


----------



## RN_Mama_inFL

Question regarding the AP Genie+ issue when other guests have Genie+ already added to their tickets….does this happen when those that already have Genie+ are included in your party (like you manage their plans in your MDE) or also if you are “linked” in your Friends/Family list?
My parents have tickets with Genie+ added but have their own MDE account. If we have AP’s and we were going to link to them, does that cause the issue with us purchasing Genie+ day of?


----------



## Avery&Todd

RN_Mama_inFL said:


> Question regarding the AP Genie+ issue when other guests have Genie+ already added to their tickets….does this happen when those that already have Genie+ are included in your party (like you manage their plans in your MDE) or also if you are “linked” in your Friends/Family list?
> My parents have tickets with Genie+ added but have their own MDE account. If we have AP’s and we were going to link to them, does that cause the issue with us purchasing Genie+ day of?


that is EXACTLY our situation - I am the main organizer and on my MDE account I have my DH and my cousin and her 6 day ticket with Genie+ and then DH and I have APs....

which means we have "mixed tickets" on my account.  I saw a comment yesterday where someone stated that they have the same situation of mixed tickets and were going to try to add Genie+ to the APs holders on an MDE that is not associated with anyone else's tickets.  Last night I logged into DH's MDE account and the only thing I see are our APs and our park reservations and my cousin's name is only on the resort and dining reservations.

We leave next Saturday and Im going to try out this theory and log into DH's MDE account on my tablet (thru the website and IT told me once that going thru the website might be easier on APs buying Genie+) and see if I can buy our Genie+ there..

and I'll report back!

has anyone else tried this who has mixed tickets on their AP holders MDE account?


----------



## HydroGuy

bigrigsby71682 said:


> Let’s say I get a lightning lane for Pirates at 12:00. How long past 12:00 do I have to try and get there? 5 minutes? 15? Thanks so much!


The posts on page 1 answer this. Same rules as the old FP days.


scrappinginontario said:


> *GENIE+*
> 
> - LL normally has a 5 min before booking and 15 min after booking grace period but, this is not guaranteed.


----------



## GBRforWDW

bigrigsby71682 said:


> Let’s say I get a lightning lane for Pirates at 12:00. How long past 12:00 do I have to try and get there? 5 minutes? 15? Thanks so much!


Your lightning lane time has a 1 hour window, so in this case 12-1 return time.  You can check in as early as 11:55 and as late as 1:15.


----------



## jwolfpack

We are park hoppers, and we will likely ride standby in our first park while building a stack of LLs to use in the evening at our second park. 

For the sake of my question, let's assume we go to Epcot first and hop to Hollywood Studios. 

Will we get to make our second LL choice (for something at HS) at 12 pm (based on a 10 am Epcot opening) or 11 am (based on a 9 am HS opening)?


----------



## T'Lynn

jwolfpack said:


> We are park hoppers, and we will likely ride standby in our first park while building a stack of LLs to use in the evening at our second park.
> 
> For the sake of my question, let's assume we go to Epcot first and hop to Hollywood Studios.
> 
> Will we get to make our second LL choice (for something at HS) at 12 pm (based on a 10 am Epcot opening) or 11 am (based on a 9 am HS opening)?


11 am based on the HS opening


----------



## SLThomas318

RN_Mama_inFL said:


> Question regarding the AP Genie+ issue when other guests have Genie+ already added to their tickets….does this happen when those that already have Genie+ are included in your party (like you manage their plans in your MDE) or also if you are “linked” in your Friends/Family list?
> My parents have tickets with Genie+ added but have their own MDE account. If we have AP’s and we were going to link to them, does that cause the issue with us purchasing Genie+ day of?



Was looking for an answer on this as well…. haven’t gotten a reply yet.  My gut would say the mixed ticket issue would only apply to the people on your MDE, not people you linked up with via family and friends.  But this is Disney IT so who knows…

Our family of 4 is on one MDE account and we have annual passes.  The 2 other families we were going to link with each have their own MDE accounts and purchased day tickets with genie+ upfront.  From what I’ve read it seems like the glitch happens when the people on your MDE have different ticket types.


----------



## scrappinginontario

jwolfpack said:


> We are park hoppers, and we will likely ride standby in our first park while building a stack of LLs to use in the evening at our second park.
> 
> For the sake of my question, let's assume we go to Epcot first and hop to Hollywood Studios.
> 
> Will we get to make our second LL choice (for something at HS) at 12 pm (based on a 10 am Epcot opening) or 11 am (based on a 9 am HS opening)?





T'Lynn said:


> 11 am based on the HS opening


I think we need to verify this.  In my head you're eligible to book a second LL 2 hours after the park you have a reservation for opens.  I've asked one of the people who helped create this post to see if they know.  I know it's in this thread somewhere but I wasn't able to locate it.

I'll add to page 1 once we verify


----------



## T'Lynn

scrappinginontario said:


> I think we need to verify this.  In my head you're eligible to book a second LL 2 hours after the park you have a reservation for opens.  I've asked one of the people who helped create this post to see if they know.  I know it's in this thread somewhere but I wasn't able to locate it.
> 
> I'll add to page 1 once we verify


Verification would be good  I am not answering from my own experience but I asked this same question to someone who did this last month. I just don't know where the post is either!

Edited: Here is the post I was referring to


----------



## jwolfpack

scrappinginontario said:


> I think we need to verify this.  In my head you're eligible to book a second LL 2 hours after the park you have a reservation for opens.  I've asked one of the people who helped create this post to see if they know.  I know it's in this thread somewhere but I wasn't able to locate it.
> 
> I'll add to page 1 once we verify





T'Lynn said:


> Verification would be good  I am not answering from my own experience but I asked this same question to someone who did this last month. I just don't know where the post is either!



Glad I'm not the only one confused! I think its an important nuance. If it's based on park you have booked, this would tell you that going to Animal Kingdom in the morning (with an 8 am opening) gives you an advantage on building an afternoon stack in another park. Similarly, going to Epcot in the morning (with a 10 am opening) is a disadvantage.


----------



## Westerner

deleted


----------



## T'Lynn

jwolfpack said:


> Glad I'm not the only one confused! I think its an important nuance. If it's based on park you have booked, this would tell you that going to Animal Kingdom in the morning (with an 8 am opening) gives you an advantage on building an afternoon stack in another park. Similarly, going to Epcot in the morning (with a 10 am opening) is a disadvantage.


It seems like that is the case... at least as reported from someone on site. I edited my last post to add but I'll put it here, too:



T'Lynn said:


> Edited: Here is the post I was referring to


----------



## Westerner

T'Lynn said:


> Verification would be good  I am not answering from my own experience but I asked this same question to someone who did this last month. I just don't know where the post is either!
> 
> Edited: Here is the post I was referring to


If the rule is that you can book your 2nd LL 2 hours after park opens for your *first* LL - even if in a different park - then a good PH/G+ strategy would be to book your 1st LL for a park that opens earlier, all else being equal.


----------



## T'Lynn

Westerner said:


> If the rule is that you can book your 2nd LL 2 hours after park opens for your *first* LL - even if in a different park - then a good PH/G+ strategy would be to book your 1st LL for a park that opens earlier, all else being equal.


It would although I've seen some posts that suggest you might have trouble booking any alternating passes....

Example:  

Book a 4:00 SDD @HS
at 11 Book a 12:00 Test Track @EP
Then at 12 when you tap into TT book a 6:00 TSMM @ HS

I don't know if anyone has tied to book LL at alternating parks like that or if it would allow it.


----------



## elgerber

Westerner said:


> If the rule is that you can book your 2nd LL 2 hours after park opens for your *first* LL - even if in a different park - then a good PH/G+ strategy would be to book your 1st LL for a park that opens earlier, all else being equal.


Except that you would lose out on any hard to get LL's in your hopper park, by not booking at 7.


----------



## jwolfpack

elgerber said:


> Except that you would lose out on any hard to get LL's in your hopper park, by not booking at 7.



I think this only makes sense if you DO plan to book your first LL at 7 for your hopper park. Let's say EP is your first park and AK is your hopper park. You could book your first LL at 7 am for AK, then book your second LL for AK at 10 am (based on an 8 am AK opening). Add in the $ILL for FOP and you've got a 3 ride afternoon stack built before Epcot even opens.


----------



## Westerner

elgerber said:


> Except that you would lose out on any hard to get LL's in your hopper park, by not booking at 7.


You would still book your 1st LL at 7AM either way.  It's the 2nd LL that benefits from ability to book earlier.   
So in a scenario where you're rope dropping the 1st park while building up a stack of LL's for 2nd park the alternatives might be:

Hopping from Epcot=>DHS
7AM book SDD at HS
11AM book something else  at HS

Hopping from DHS=>Epcot
7AM book TT at Epcot
You have to wait til 12pm to book something else at Epcot.

Another scenario could be:
Hopping from AK=>DHS
7AM book NRJ for 10AM
10AM tap in and book MFSR at DHS


----------



## g-dad66

T'Lynn said:


> Verification would be good  I am not answering from my own experience but I asked this same question to someone who did this last month. I just don't know where the post is either!
> 
> Edited: Here is the post I was referring to




Here's another verification:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...nd-strategy-only-thread.3857056/post-63671294


----------



## Seoulbro

A quick question, if AK opens at 7:30, and that is where my park reservation is at, does that mean I can book my 2nd LL at 9:30? My plan that day is to hop to HS in the afternoon, and do as much as I can at AK that morning.  Should I just start stacking rides at HS starting at 7, then 9:30, then 11:30? Does that make sense? Would that make booking AK as your first park and advantage to use Genie+?


----------



## T'Lynn

Seoulbro said:


> A quick question, if AK opens at 7:30, and that is where my park reservation is at, does that mean I can book my 2nd LL at 9:30? My plan that day is to hop to HS in the afternoon, and do as much as I can at AK that morning.  Should I just start stacking rides at HS starting at 7, then 9:30, then 11:30? Does that make sense? Would that make booking AK as your first park and advantage to use Genie+?


It seems to go by where your first LL is booked so if you book a HS LL at 7 then it’s 2 hours after that park opens.


----------



## Seoulbro

T'Lynn said:


> It seems to go by where your first LL is booked so if you book a HS LL at 7 then it’s 2 hours after that park opens.


So would a work around be book a LL at AK at the earliest time possible, tap in, and then book HS? That way your second is happening before 11 hopefully?


----------



## GBRforWDW

Seoulbro said:


> So would a work around be book a LL at AK at the earliest time possible, tap in, and then book HS? That way your second is happening before 11 hopefully?


Could be, as long as you weren't planning to get Slinky Dog as one of your Lightning Lane passes.  That'll probably be sold out.  

If AK opens at 730 and you get a pass for 8am ish, and you check in right at 8, you could get another pass for DHS at 8am when you're scanning that ride and I would think your next at ride could be selected for DHS at 10am.  If DHS opens at 9 that day, you'd get your second DHS pass a full hour before most of the people starting out in DHS.  Then you'd get your 3rd pass for DHS at 12


----------



## Seoulbro

GBRforWDW said:


> Could be, as long as you weren't planning to get Slinky Dog as one of your Lightning Lane passes.  That'll probably be sold out.
> 
> If AK opens at 730 and you get a pass for 8am ish, and you check in right at 8, you could get another pass for DHS at 8am when you're scanning that ride and I would think your next at ride could be selected for DHS at 10am.  If DHS opens at 9 that day, you'd get your second DHS pass a full hour before most of the people starting out in DHS.  Then you'd get your 3rd pass for DHS at 12


I might try that.  The problem being the park opens for EMH at 7:00am, so have to book while walking to FOP.  If I can get Kali or Jungle for 8:00am, then I don't mind missing out on SDD, Ill try for that the next day.  Maybe book MMRR or MFSR at 8:00 ish, then one of the two at 10:00 or RnR, etc.  Does this sound like a good plan?


----------



## g-dad66

Seoulbro said:


> I might try that.  The problem being the park opens for EMH at 7:00am, so have to book while walking to FOP.  If I can get Kali or Jungle for 8:00am, then I don't mind missing out on SDD, Ill try for that the next day.  Maybe book MMRR or MFSR at 8:00 ish, then one of the two at 10:00 or RnR, etc.  Does this sound like a good plan?



I think that plan would work.

I was confused at first when you said Jungle (thinking of Jungle Cruise at MK), but then I figured out that you must mean the Kiliminjaro Safari.  If you choose Kali, I hope it's a hot day because you could start the day drenched.


----------



## RhodyOrange

I don't think I've seen this question specifically answered, but I have a question about booking multiple G+ passes. If you are holding 2 G+ passes on your account, can you book a new one once you've tapped in on the first one, or do you have to wait 2 hours from when you booked the most recent one?

For example, say I'm at MK and book a G+ for Jungle Cruise before the park opens, and get a return time of 1:30, but then while I'm in the park at 11:00 I book a G+ for Dumbo at 11:30. Am I able to book my next G+ when I tap into Dumbo, or do I have to wait for 1:00 since that is 2 hours after I booked the second one?


----------



## kat_lh

Just my experience today, I bought ILL for FOP with a window from 12-1. I tapped in at 11:53 with a green light on the taps and no looks from cast members.


----------



## Westerner

RhodyOrange said:


> I don't think I've seen this question specifically answered, but I have a question about booking multiple G+ passes. If you are holding 2 G+ passes on your account, can you book a new one once you've tapped in on the first one, or do you have to wait 2 hours from when you booked the most recent one?
> 
> For example, say I'm at MK and book a G+ for Jungle Cruise before the park opens, and get a return time of 1:30, but then while I'm in the park at 11:00 I book a G+ for Dumbo at 11:30. Am I able to book my next G+ when I tap into Dumbo, or do I have to wait for 1:00 since that is 2 hours after I booked the second one?


See post #3 in this thread re Booking Eligibility


----------



## Thomasboys

I welcome feedback for our HS strategy using LL and ILL$.  

Monday, March 21:
7:00a – LL SDD &  ILL$ ROTR
7:15a – Skyliner to HS
8:30a – SDD (check time for MFSR) or MMRR (and only ride SDD once) -- _we love SDD so a LL and a RD would be great.  But, I'm also thinking the better strategy would be knocking out MFSR and MMRR_.  _We will have other HS park days and have PH so, it is possible we could try and do SDD the afternoon of another park day.  but -- if i understand things correctly, i would essentially have to grab SDD as my first LL and then wouldn't get a second LL at the morning park (like AK or Epcot) until two hours after park opening.  As you can see, my brain is spinning a bit here... _
9:15a – TOT (regular line)
10:15a – RNRC (regular line)
11:00a – LL (top picks: MMRR, RNRC, MFSR, TSM, ***)
1:00p – LL (see above)
1:05p – 50s Prime (keep or modify)
2:00p – Resort/Pool
3:00p – LL (for evening stack - see above)
5:00p – LL (for evening stack - see above)
7:00p - LL (for evening stack - see above) -- _do you think the better move would be to stack at another park like AK and enjoy the evening over there assuming there would be more LL availability than an evening in HS???  If so, I'd keep the 50s Prime lunch and cancel the dinner.  Hmmmmm..._
5:45p – 50s Prime (keep or modify)


----------



## Isabelle12345

Has anyone had success booking 2 ILL’s now that only one per park is ILL as opposed to two before (we are hopping from AK to Epcot and would like to get FOP and Remy since this will be our only AK and Epcot day…)


----------



## Westerner

Thomasboys said:


> I welcome feedback for our HS strategy using LL and ILL$.
> 
> Monday, March 21:
> 7:00a – LL SDD &  ILL$ ROTR


These can be tough to get right at 7:00AM.  If you can't get one, they usually have availability from 7:15-7:40, perhaps while you're waiting for or riding the Skyliner.


----------



## RN_Mama_inFL

RN_Mama_inFL said:


> Question regarding the AP Genie+ issue when other guests have Genie+ already added to their tickets….does this happen when those that already have Genie+ are included in your party (like you manage their plans in your MDE) or also if you are “linked” in your Friends/Family list?
> My parents have tickets with Genie+ added but have their own MDE account. If we have AP’s and we were going to link to them, does that cause the issue with us purchasing Genie+ day of?



Figured I would come answer my own question. We just got back and I can report that I did NOT have a problem purchasing Genie+ each day prior to 7 am. First day I was awake and purchased at about 2 am. Next day at 6:45 am.

*(DH and I have AP’s and my parents had 3 day tickets with Genie+ already added. We were linked but they have their own MDE.)


----------



## elgerber

RN_Mama_inFL said:


> Figured I would come answer my own question. We just got back and I can report that I did NOT have a problem purchasing Genie+ each day prior to 7 am. First day I was awake and purchased at about 2 am. Next day at 6:45 am.
> 
> *(DH and I have AP’s and my parents had 3 day tickets with Genie+ already added. We were linked but they have their own MDE.)


very interesting.  Will be curious to see more DP's on this going forward.
Not an issue for me now, as none of my party added Genie+ to their hoppers and now they would have to pay more for the ticket to add it.


----------



## Stater2002

Can someone possibly verify for me that I’m not going to have a problem booking G+ for our group?  I love to overthink things sometimes.  I am bringing my two girls and my mom, and we are all staying in one room.  We all have tickets with G+ added, and we are linked.  However, my mom still shows managed  by my father’s account.  Is this an issue?  Her tickets and park reservations show up in my MDE


----------



## CarolynFH

Stater2002 said:


> Can someone possibly verify for me that I’m not going to have a problem booking G+ for our group?  I love to overthink things sometimes.  I am bringing my two girls and my mom, and we are all staying in one room.  We all have tickets with G+ added, and we are linked.  However, my mom still shows managed  by my father’s account.  Is this an issue?  Her tickets and park reservations show up in my MDE


You'll be fine.  It doesn't matter whose MDE profile is managed by whom.  All that matters is that she's in your F&F list and set to share plans/make plans/allow you to make plans together.


----------



## Stater2002

Thank you!!!


----------



## bonjourelle

Hi everyone! First post, so bare with me if possible! 

Today was my day to book dining reservations and the app was giving errors and caused me to miss out on some potentially wonderful reservations. I hopped over to the dining section and that appears to be very normal (and using the website is better). With that said, I am now dreading these 7 am genie plus bookings. Is the app as bad as it is with dining during these times? If so...any tips if I am getting errors?


----------



## T'Lynn

bonjourelle said:


> Hi everyone! First post, so bare with me if possible!
> 
> Today was my day to book dining reservations and the app was giving errors and caused me to miss out on some potentially wonderful reservations. I hopped over to the dining section and that appears to be very normal (and using the website is better). With that said, I am now dreading these 7 am genie plus bookings. Is the app as bad as it is with dining during these times? If so...any tips if I am getting errors?


It seems like a lot of people have experienced app issues and the best advice is to keep refreshing… there’s been evidence of “drops” (or possibly cancellations) popping up throughout the morning.

Basically, don’t give up! Keep looking


----------



## MJ NH

I was anti-G+ until I went to animal kingdom recently. I was able to do all the rides and shows we wanted to do. We even got FoP and Rapids twice. Our family usually gets all the rides we want in pass FP and No FP methods but the difference this time is we didn’t have to cross the park back and forth all day. We stayed on-site and did rope drop to FoP, while waiting for Pandora to open booked ILL for FoP for 9:15. So we rode the first time at 8am and the second time at 9:15. We did Navi River and ate a snack in between the two rides. We had G+ for Lion King at first show at 10am. Booked Safari for 1:50pm at 10am. Did all of Africa and Asia and lunch while waiting for Safari ( including Rapids ride). Booked Dinosaur for 4:20 at noon. Booked Rapids for 4:30 at 2pm. After Safari hit Discovery Island and Tough to be a Bug. Went to Dinoland and kids played in the Dino park. Rode Dinosaur ride walked off that and on to Rapids ride again. Thought about FoP again but decided to head out for the day at 5:15pm. Just needed Everest to be working for best Animal Kingdom day ever.


----------



## czmom

MJ NH said:


> I was anti-G+ until I went to animal kingdom recently. I was able to do all the rides and shows we wanted to do. We even got FoP and Rapids twice. Our family usually gets all the rides we want in pass FP and No FP methods but the difference this time is we didn’t have to cross the park back and forth all day. We stayed on-site and did rope drop to FoP, while waiting for Pandora to open booked ILL for FoP for 9:15. So we rode the first time at 8am and the second time at 9:15. We did Navi River and ate a snack in between the two rides. We had G+ for Lion King at first show at 10am. Booked Safari for 1:50pm at 10am. Did all of Africa and Asia and lunch while waiting for Safari ( including Rapids ride). Booked Dinosaur for 4:20 at noon. Booked Rapids for 4:30 at 2pm. After Safari hit Discovery Island and Tough to be a Bug. Went to Dinoland and kids played in the Dino park. Rode Dinosaur ride walked off that and on to Rapids ride again. Thought about FoP again but decided to head out for the day at 5:15pm. Just needed Everest to be working for best Animal Kingdom day ever.



This sounds fantastic and was very helpful! We are going in 2 weeks over the busy spring break week. AK will be an after lunch arrival day, so I was hoping to stack FP for when we get there. Looks like it just might work


----------



## scrappinginontario

MJ NH said:


> I was anti-G+ until I went to animal kingdom recently. I was able to do all the rides and shows we wanted to do. *We even got FoP and Rapids twice. *Our family usually gets all the rides we want in pass FP and No FP methods but the difference this time is we didn’t have to cross the park back and forth all day. We stayed on-site and did rope drop to FoP, while waiting for Pandora to open booked ILL for FoP for 9:15. So we rode the first time at 8am and the second time at 9:15. We did Navi River and ate a snack in between the two rides. We had G+ for Lion King at first show at 10am. Booked Safari for 1:50pm at 10am. Did all of Africa and Asia and lunch while waiting for Safari ( including Rapids ride). Booked Dinosaur for 4:20 at noon. Booked Rapids for 4:30 at 2pm. After Safari hit Discovery Island and Tough to be a Bug. Went to Dinoland and kids played in the Dino park. Rode Dinosaur ride walked off that and on to Rapids ride again. Thought about FoP again but decided to head out for the day at 5:15pm. Just needed Everest to be working for best Animal Kingdom day ever.


Just to clarify, each attraction may only be booked once per day using G+ or ILL$.  In order to ride a second time, OP rode standby.


----------



## gzh6464

HATE G+..... 
OK I understand paying extra for a premium  service but  with its minimal extra cost most will use it not making it a premium service and limiting it's benefit (Express at Universal is more of a premium service). Not sure where Disney makes more - charging a low price and have more people use the service which limits its  benefit (like now) or charging a higher price and having fewer people use the service but making the benefit more worthwhile.

Went during presidents week and had these observations:

You must be ready to book at 7A if you are staying on site. Even then you  will not always get what you book ( tried to book PP for 9:30 that was offered - 3 seconds later service gave us 12:30 - all at 7:01 AM.  At 12;40 when we finished PP and double tapped we tried to book next G+ and  it would not let us do anything until 1p.   Once you have evoked the 2hr rule and used it you can only book every 2hrs.  So the OP's strategies are not straightforward/true unless you are lucky enough to get things very early (which during Pres week is impossible)

AK -  if you are spending the entire day there don't purchase G+ or ILL$. Get up early and do  Avatar at RD ( especially if you are a resort guest). Everest is closed. If you are not a resort guest and want to do Safari and  avatar you may want to purchase one or the other and RD the other.  Other than that  the park can be easily done even in peak times without the extra expense of  either.  In non peak times definitely do no purchase.

EP - The same  as AK hold true here if you get up  early or are a premium resort guest and can use extra hours. While we were there frozen was G+! So only remy was ILL$.  RD Remy, do TT single rider, and you will probably get through the top attractions there in a day even in busy times.

MK - Only park where G+ was helpful ( somewhat). Our experience of invoking the 2hr rule  right of the start was disappointing and limited the G+ passes we could get. We decided to use ILL$ at 7DMT and RD space mountain (which was a G+ not an ILL$). Worked our way through most of the other major attractions by SB (waits up to an hr - a little more/alittle less) or G+. PARK WAS PACKED AND UNPLEASENT TO WALK AROUND IF WE COULD WALK AT ALL>

DHS - RIPOFF!! We purchased G+ thinking it would help but ended up getting ripped off.  At 7 we booked ToT at 11:15, ILL$ Mickey and Minnie ( because it was cheaper than ROR) and did RD for RoR,. After RoR we were able to standby in lines for TSM and Single rider RRC about 60-75m each. Then did ToT. By the time we finished ToT the was NOTHING LEFT ON G+ FOR ANYTHING (except muppets and  Star tours - we didnt care about SDD but  couldnt have gotten it anyway after 7:01 AM ( sorry for those staying off site).  Sucked it up on a 90min wait for MF.We ended up paying $15/pp for G+ to do ToT! A waste. Yes it saved us  2 hours to eat,shop etc.

Summary:

If you are staying on site and  take advantage of early and late park hours:

In low season G+ and ILL$ are not Necessary
In AK and  Epcot - there is limited need for these services even in peak season 
In MK they can be helpful especially in busy times
In DHS they have limited use (not in low season and not in high season since the number of passes is limited).

And despite refreshing frequently it is rare that new slots or earlier slots become available.  People just don't want to take the chance to loose what they have or  will not go through the effort to cancel what they have if they decide not to go.


----------



## elgerber

gzh6464 said:


> You must be ready to book at 7A if you are staying on site. Even then you  will not always get what you book ( tried to book PP for 9:30 that was offered - 3 seconds later service gave us 12:30 - all at 7:01 AM.  At 12;40 when we finished PP and double tapped we tried to book next G+ and  it would not let us do anything until 1p.   Once you have evoked the 2hr rule and used it you can only book every 2hrs.  So the OP's strategies are not straightforward/true unless you are lucky enough to get things very early (which during Pres week is impossible)


Had you booked another LL at 11, that was for after the 12:30 time of your PP?


----------



## gzh6464

elgerber said:


> Had you booked another LL at 11, that was for after the 12:30 time of your PP?


Yes. We booked at the earliest available at 11 ( why wait until 12:40 when we  were finishing PP) for something later. Point is why is double tapping  available if you do earlier rides in the AM or  dont use the 2hr rule.

For example:
 At  7 book PP for 9:30. Double tap at  9:40, Book HM for 10;45, Double tap at 10:50, book POC for 12:30 - you will have gotten 3LL passes before 1p
But if you book something later in the morning  after 11 AM (like my PP experience of getting it at 12:30) you will either wait  til you double tap at 12:40 for your second LL or  book something at 11 ( not wanting to wait  until 12:40.) In this case you will only  have a chance to book 2 LL before 1p.

Yes essentially if you are lucky enough to get stuff early and double tap you will get more benefit. Once you invoke the 2 hr rule and use it. You can only book every 2 hours.


----------



## elgerber

gzh6464 said:


> Yes. We booked at the earliest available at 11 ( why wait until 12:40 when we  were finishing PP) for something later. Point is why is double tapping  available if you do earlier rides in the AM or  dont use the 2hr rule.
> 
> For example:
> At  7 book PP for 9:30. Double tap at  9:40, Book HM for 10;45, Double tap at 10:50, book POC for 12:30 - you will have gotten 3LL passes before 1p
> But if you book something later in the morning  after 11 AM (like my PP experience of getting it at 12:30) you will either wait  til you double tap at 12:40 for your second LL or  book something at 11 ( not wanting to wait  until 12:40.) In this case you will only  have a chance to book 2 LL before 1p.
> 
> Yes essentially if you are lucky enough to get stuff early and double tap you will get more benefit. Once you invoke the 2 hr rule and use it. You can only book every 2 hours.


This is how it was designed to work.  The PP LL that you used, was not the most recent LL that you booked.  It goes by the most recent booking.  If you had not booked at 11, you would have been able to book after you tapped in to PP.  If your LL booked at 11, was before PP, you would have been able to book after riding that ride, because that was the most recent booking.


----------



## MJ NH

scrappinginontario said:


> Just to clarify, each attraction may only be booked once per day using G+ or ILL$.  In order to ride a second time, OP rode standby.


Correct, standby on the other two times. But mentally for our family waiting in line earlier and than do lightning the second time was great for us. And it was a shorter wait on both the first time than if we did the other way around. It also allowed us to ‘wait’ by doing other things we would not do if we are standing in line. I’m not sure when slow times are anymore. Every time we go it’s over 100 minutes for avatar ride. With Everest down (and Dinosaur went down for awhile toothat da) everyone there was group to the other 3-4 rides in that park. At the end of the day we didn’t have to run(speed walk), didn’t have to crisscross the park, got to enjoy the day, and hit everything we wanted. I also knew I only had to check my phone every two hours.  And like I said we left early or we could have hit FoP at the end of the day (for the third time) and that would have been the only time we truly had to wait for it.


----------



## gzh6464

elgerber said:


> This is how it was designed to work.  The PP LL that you used, was not the most recent LL that you booked.  It goes by the most recent booking.  If you had not booked at 11, you would have been able to book after you tapped in to PP.  If your LL booked at 11, was before PP, you would have been able to book after riding that ride, because that was the most recent booking.


Wow so if at 11 We were lucky enough to get something at 12 (unlikely in the crazy traffic day) and double tapped it at 12:15 we could have booked something else before even doing our 12:30 PP. That would imply we get 3LL passes even before we used up our first one. Thats crazy! So no only is there a  booking strategy to getting what you want but a strategy to just get the earliest possible of  anything.   No wonder this system is so confusing to everyone and more confusing  to the 2 hour rule.  Strategy is to get stuff as early as possible without invoking and using the 2 hour rule.

Sorry but this seems a grouchy suggestion but they should simply use one or the other (2 hour rule or double tap) and not this hybrid system that is confusing.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

gzh6464 said:


> Wow so if at 11 We were lucky enough to get something at 12 (unlikely in the crazy traffic day) and double tapped it at 12:15 we could have booked something else before even doing our 12:30 PP. That would imply we get 3LL passes even before we used up our first one. Thats crazy! So no only is there a  booking strategy to getting what you want but a strategy to just get the earliest possible of  anything.   No wonder this system is so confusing to everyone and more confusing  to the 2 hour rule.  Strategy is to get stuff as early as possible without invoking and using the 2 hour rule.
> 
> Sorry but this seems a grouchy suggestion but they should simply use one or the other (2 hour rule or double tap) and not this hybrid system that is confusing.



It's the same as the original FP system.  2 hours or once you've used your most recent FP - whichever is earliest.   The difference is you don't have to run to each attraction to pull a ticket.


----------



## lockets

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's the same as the original FP system.  2 hours or once you've used your most recent FP - whichever is earliest.   The difference is you don't have to run to each attraction to pull a ticket.


The problem I found is it’s been impossible to get one earlier LL and another early LL and another etc. Everything doesn’t fall into a neat sequence like that esp on crowded days and double especially for popular rides. 

It’s great they have that option. Just wasn’t a available at all for us. It’s more like one popular ride in the morning and the next popular ride is already into the afternoon. If you don’t grab that LL then that popular ride sells out and it’s gone.

And I started at 7 AM as I was on site.

As I stated in another post - many are talking about this strategy, but it would be nice to suss out the percentage that it actually works for in reality. I might create a survey on a seperate thread just to get and give some clarity


----------



## disneylover102

Hey y’all, just barely hopping on this thread. I’m in the DCP and I have a reservation for Epcot tomorrow and I’m gonna buy genie+ and be at the parks I’ll day (I’m planning on hopping to AK around 2 and then eventually heading to HS to finish). I’m used to genie+ at Disneyland which works way better than WDW. But I’ll do the best I can!

What strategies have you all found helpful for getting the earliest possible time at 7 AM? Pinning the ride you want to your tip board and repeatedly refreshing? Tapping through really fast to book it? Entering the app right at 7? I’m gonna be trying for Frozen which I expect will go very fast. Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lockets said:


> The problem I found is it’s been impossible to get one earlier LL and another early LL and another etc. Everything doesn’t fall into a neat sequence like that esp on crowded days and double especially for popular rides.
> 
> It’s great they have that option. Just wasn’t a available at all for us. It’s more like one popular ride in the morning and the next popular ride is already into the afternoon. If you don’t grab that LL then that popular ride sells out and it’s gone.
> 
> And I started at 7 AM as I was on site.
> 
> As I stated in another post - many are talking about this strategy, but it would be nice to suss out the percentage that it actually works for in reality. I might create a survey on a seperate thread just to get and give some clarity



I think the most disappointing thing about it is that it apparently doesn't hold the time once you select it.  At least the paper FP's showed what you were going to get or at most might flip 5 or 10 minutes forward and not potentiallly hours.


----------



## GBRforWDW

disneylover102 said:


> Hey y’all, just barely hopping on this thread. I’m in the DCP and I have a reservation for Epcot tomorrow and I’m gonna buy genie+ and be at the parks I’ll day (I’m planning on hopping to AK around 2 and then eventually heading to HS to finish). I’m used to genie+ at Disneyland which works way better than WDW. But I’ll do the best I can!
> 
> What strategies have you all found helpful for getting the earliest possible time at 7 AM? Pinning the ride you want to your tip board and repeatedly refreshing? Tapping through really fast to book it? Entering the app right at 7? I’m gonna be trying for Frozen which I expect will go very fast. Thanks!


Sorry, just came across your question.  How'd the 7am drop go for you?  

Enjoy your day, sounds like you'll be busy!


----------



## disneylover102

GBRforWDW said:


> Sorry, just came across your question.  How'd the 7am drop go for you?
> 
> Enjoy your day, sounds like you'll be busy!


It went great! I set my watch to the same time as time.gov and refreshed right at 7:00:00 and had Frozen as the only thing pinned on my tip board. Then I tapped through as fast as I could and got one for 8:45! Then I proceeded to watch them run out in 2 minutes


----------



## gzh6464

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think the most disappointing thing about it is that it apparently doesn't hold the time once you select it. At least the paper FP's showed what you were going to get or at most might flip 5 or 10 minutes forward and not potentiallly hours.



Yes that is  one problem. At least the old way ( running from  ride to ride and getting tickets) you knew the time you were getting. But this is the electronic age.

The problem with the early morning strategy outlined in the OP strategies ( eg at MK) is it will not work if the park is extremely crowded and early AM passes disappear quickly or are limited as we found when we jumped on  at 7A to get PP a very popular ride. Although we though we had aquired a 10:30  pass it returned a  12:30 pass to us. This left us in the situation of  dumping this pass an risking not getting one and trying for an earlier pass or waitin until 11 to get another pass or waiting until we double tapped at 12:40 for another pass.  We opted to try to  RD stuff and do  early AM stuff and wait until 11 for our next pass ( rather than 12:40). But once we obtained an 11AM pass for something after our 12:30 PP pass we invoked the 2 hour rule locking us into a pass only every 2 hours.

The OPs strategy for MK will only work on days when  it isnt super crowded and you can get earlier passes in the morning. Then again if its off season and not supercrowded one can argue whether or not the service is needed at all.


----------



## GBRforWDW

disneylover102 said:


> It went great! I set my watch to the same time as time.gov and refreshed right at 7:00:00 and had Frozen as the only thing pinned on my tip board. Then I tapped through as fast as I could and got one for 8:45! Then I proceeded to watch them run out in 2 minutes


That's awesome congrats!  

When I went in December and Frozen was on G+, I wanted an afternoon time, but they were not going quickly at all.  I had to refresh for 5 minutes before it got to 130.  Haha.

Enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Just a comment - Kicking myself that I didn't think during our visit to refresh the screen to look for additional LL times.  I used to do that frequently with the old FP+ system and for some reason it didn't cross my mind this time.

I'll chalk it up to another one of the many G+ lessons learned that I'll change next trip.


----------



## snikki

scrappinginontario said:


> Just a comment, kicking myself that I didn't think during our visit to refresh the screen to look for additional LL times.  I used to do that frequently with the old FP+ system and for some reason it didn't cross my mind this time.
> 
> I'll chalk it up to another one of the many G+ lessons learned that I'll change next trip.



I’ve been reading reports that the refresh strategy works well with smaller groups. I know you go as a party of 2. Same here so I’m hoping refresh works for us.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

disneylover102 said:


> It went great! I set my watch to the same time as time.gov and refreshed right at 7:00:00 and had Frozen as the only thing pinned on my tip board. Then I tapped through as fast as I could and got one for 8:45! Then I proceeded to watch them run out in 2 minutes


How do you pin an attraction to the top of the list?


----------



## disneylover102

Mambo Junkie said:


> How do you pin an attraction to the top of the list?


On my genie day click on “get started now” and just follow the steps and when it tells you to select attractions just select the one(s) you want to see first on the tip board. Later in the day you can park hop and you can tell genie (on my genie day) to plan for your next park


----------



## disneylover102

I had a great day with genie+ and ILLs yesterday and today! I’d heard a lot of people in Facebook groups, etc talking about how it was a complete waste of money but my experience has been that while the system is MUCH better at Disneyland, if you do it right that money is worth it (of course I’m only paying for myself).



I’m in the DCP and I’ve been here for a couple weeks but I didn’t get my park pass until last week and then I didn’t feel it would be worth buying genie+ when I was just going before or after work and then the one day I had off last week, CMs were blocked out of all the parks except Epcot where I don’t feel like it’s worth it all by itself. I did manage last Thursday to do Mickey and Minnie’s and Space LLs (which are obviously part of genie+ now). Anyway I just finished training for my job which means I have a few days off which means I’m getting a lot more park time for genie+ to be worth it. 



So yesterday I wasn’t able to start stacking LLs until about 10. This is because reservations, especially for cast members, are very limited right now (apparently more than normal) and I’ve found that I’m always able to get a reservation to Epcot after refreshing for a few minutes day of (I haven’t had luck with the other parks) but it’s not as easy before that. So I was unable to get a reservation ahead of time and I woke up around 6:30 and refreshed and refreshed trying to get a reservation in time for 7 but I wasn’t able to. So I went back to bed and woke up around 10, when I was able to get a reservation for Epcot after refreshing for a couple minutes and I reserved Tower of Terror for 5:55. 



Then I got ready and headed to Epcot which I got to around 12. I did Test Track single rider which would’ve taken around 15 minutes but it was a little longer since it broke down for a few minutes. While I was in line it was time to get another LL so I reserved Splash for 4 hours later (it was broken down btw so the return time may have normally been sooner because it would’ve been running or it would’ve been farther away when people saw how long the line was). After Test Track I did Soarin’ which was posted at 30 minutes but it was actually 20. It was almost time to park hop but not quite yet so I hopped on Figment and man that ride is so stupid oh my heck 



At that point I took the monorail to MK and when I got in it was time to book another LL. Thunder was sold out but I got lucky and right when I was gonna book Space I got Thunder instead (which I preferred because I did Space a couple times last week and since I’ve been to Disneyland 4 times in the last year it was a big disappointment) for about 3 hours later. Since I was basically just stacking LLs for later I decided I would just wait for something. Splash was still down so I figured I might as well wait in standby for Thunder and if I was over by Splash right when it came back up that would be great because that’s my favorite ride at MK. I waited about 45 minutes for Thunder, and Splash still wasn’t up but the wait for Pirates had randomly dropped to 35 so I did that and it ended up being about a half hour wait. When I got off it was time to redeem my Splash LL but it was still down so it converted to one of those bonus LLs which was valid on anything in MK except the meet and greets, Jungle Cruise, Peter Pan, Space, and 7 Dwarfs. I still wanted to use it on Splash though so I held off on using it and went to wait for Space. While doing that it was time to book another LL and my options weren’t great since I was gonna park hop to HS for my TOT LL. Space was out, Splash was too far ahead, and all the good stuff at HS was gone. But after refreshing for a few minutes I got Splash for 50 minutes later (which I could do because my LL from earlier had converted to that bonus pass). I think I got it so soon because they knew it was gonna open soon and released more LLs. Sure enough, after a couple more minutes it came up and I rushed over there to see if I could catch a short standby wait. Nope, the line built insanely fast. So I used the bonus LL I had gotten earlier to ride it. When I got off it was almost time to redeem my newer Splash LL so I hung around for a few minutes and then scanned in 5 minutes early. I could now book a new LL and since I would be heading over to HS I kept checking to see if Slinky, Mickey and Minnie’s, or Rock n Roller Coaster (especially that) would open up. It didn’t before I got on Splash mainly because service is bad over there. When I got off Splash it was almost time for Thunder so I hung around for a few minutes and scanned in 5 minutes early. While in line there a LL popped up for Rock n Roller Coaster and I would’ve gotten it but the app was being weird and even though it was 5:36, it said I couldn’t get a new one until 4:13… which had already passed… I got a screenshot of that that I could show guest services at HS later if I wasn’t able to get Rock n Roller Coaster. But after a few minutes I found that I was able to reserve LLs again (I started to get one for the Frozen show to make sure it would let me). After I got off Thunder and was heading out of the park, Rock n Roller Coaster popped back up and I was able to get it. 



I got on the bus to Hollywood Studios and got there pretty fast actually. Then I went and redeemed my Tower of Terror LL and then did Rock n Roller Coaster single rider to see how long it would be compared to standby, which I did last week. When I did standby last week the posted wait was 65 but I ended up waiting half that. Then yesterday when I did single rider I waited 50 minutes while the standby line only looked a little longer than it was when I did it last week. So moral of the story is standby is most likely faster but it depends on how backed up single rider is. 



At that point it was time to get a new LL. But it was an hour before park close so there were obviously not many options! I got Star Tours immediately and went and used it but it didn’t really do me any good because there was no line whatsoever. After that I headed back over to Rock n Roller Coaster and waited a few minutes until I could redeem my LL. I did that and then headed to Rise and got in line a few minutes before park close. It went PAINFULLY slow at first but a little after park close it started to go really fast. I think that’s because there’s no LL after park close to significantly slow down standby. 



So yesterday was a great day! Even though I didn’t start reserving LLs until 10, I got Tower of Terror, Thunder, Splash twice (due to it breaking down the first time), Rock n Roller Coaster, and Star Tours (which was useless). 



On the bus home last night I got lucky and was able to get a reservation for Epcot today which meant that this morning I could start booking LLs at 7. I got to bed a little after midnight last night so I went ahead and bought genie+ and pinned Frozen to my tip board in case there were any issues with my genie day in the morning (sometimes it doesn’t like loading on my app). So I set an alarm for 6:50, set my watch to align exactly with time.gov, and right at 7:00:00 I refreshed and tapped through as fast as I could and got Frozen for 8:45! 



I then got ready for the day and was at the IG entrance around 8:00 (normal park open was at 8:30 with EE at 8:00) hoping to do Ratatouille first. I figured the wait wouldn’t be short but at least shorter than it would be later in the day if I was able to beat all the non-resort crowds to the ride. Well I was wrong! I was able to scan into the park during EE but I had to sit on a bench until a couple minutes before official opening (hardly any non-resort guests come in on that side). I was able during that time to get a LL for FOP for 2:40 by refreshing a few times. Anyway by the time I was able to get in line for Ratatouille the posted wait was 105 minutes and was stretching all along the bridge heading toward the IG entrance… that was way too long especially since I had a Frozen LL to use and I figured it would get much shorter later. So instead I headed to Soarin’ and got right on and then went and used my Frozen LL. After scanning in I reserved Tower of Terror for 5:30. After Frozen I got a very tasty chocolate chip cookie from that pastry place in Norway whatever it’s called lol  



Then I went to Test Track and got on very quickly with single rider. At this point Ratatouille had dropped to 85 minutes and I can’t explain it but I just had this feeling it was time to head over there . When I got there the posted wait was 80 minutes but it ended up only being a little less than an hour. I also refreshed over and over and over and got a LL for it to use a little later. After getting off it was time to reserve another LL and while Mickey and Minnie’s was gone, I kept refreshing and got one for the evening (when I was planning on being there). When I got off I went to Soarin’ and it was posted at 40 but I waited less than half an hour. Then I ate at Sunshine Seasons and went back to Ratatouille for my LL (so there was a LOT of walking to/from Ratatouille today lol). After that I did Mission Space orange which took unusually long but I was still only about 40 minutes (it took longer because LL got backed up). While in line it was time to reserve another LL and after refreshing a bit I got Dinosaur for shortly after park hopping started (it was about 1:30 at this point). After doing Mission Space I did Test Track single rider really fast and then headed to Animal Kingdom. I had to wait a little bit for the bus but it could’ve been worse. 



Once I got into AK I went straight to Dinosaur and used my LL. Right when I got in line it broke for like 15 minutes which kinda defeated the purpose of the LL since standby was only 20 minutes but oh well . But one good thing came from that which is that during that time I was able to get a LL for Rock n Roller Coaster at the end of the day even though it was gone. After I got off Dinosaur I headed to FOP and used my LL. Then I got right back in the standby line which was posted at 75 minutes but I only waited about an hour (from the time I got in line until I sat down on the ride). When I got off I refreshed a bit and was able to reserve Toy Story Mania for 40 minutes later which was great. 



Then I headed to Hollywood Studios and caught the bus right as it was about to leave so I got there very fast! I headed to Tower of Terror and used my LL which was kind of backed up so I waited half an hour. Still WAY better than the 2+ hours everyone in standby was waiting due to the half capacity! Then I went to Toy Story Mania and used my LL and since it broke down for a few minutes it also ended up being about a half hour lol. I tried for the next hour and a half to get a LL for Falcon or Slinky while in any lines, walking, etc but no luck. Those hadn’t been a priority earlier because since I think Slinky is ridiculously overrated, I would rather have my LLs be for other things but since I was gonna be at HS until closing I might as well try for it. I also could’ve done Falcon single rider (which I’ve done countless times at Disneyland) but I figured a LL would be nice to ask to be engineer. In that hour and a half of checking, Slinky never came up and Falcon came up once but someone else grabbed it before I could. 



Anyway after Toy Story I used my LL for Mickey and Minnie’s and then went over to Star Tours and booked an immediate one there that, like last night, I didn’t need because there was no line. After that I used my LL at Rock n Roller Coaster. At that point there was about half an hour left of park hours and I wanted to be sure to finish at Rise so I got a jack jack num num and wandered through Toy Story Land and Galaxy’s Edge to take it all in and then got in line for Rise around 8:45. It was posted at 120 minutes but it moved very fast and I was sitting down on the ride in 45.



So moral of the story? If you combine genie+, ILLs, standby lines, and single rider lines right you can really accomplish a lot and have an amazing time! Don’t expect that you’ll walk onto every ride because you spent $15 on genie+, but know you will definitely get to do some great rides!


----------



## MaxsDad

lockets said:


> The problem I found is it’s been impossible to get one earlier LL and another early LL and another etc. Everything doesn’t fall into a neat sequence like that esp on crowded days and double especially for popular rides.
> 
> It’s great they have that option. Just wasn’t a available at all for us. It’s more like one popular ride in the morning and the next popular ride is already into the afternoon. If you don’t grab that LL then that popular ride sells out and it’s gone.
> 
> And I started at 7 AM as I was on site.
> 
> As I stated in another post - many are talking about this strategy, but it would be nice to suss out the percentage that it actually works for in reality. I might create a survey on a seperate thread just to get and give some clarity



Yup, I am here now and found the exact same thing. Looking to see what was available before my next pass and either it is nothing, or nothing that is worth it, i.e something with no wait anyway. 

In addition the changing times while clicking through is really terrible. Yesterday I tried to pay for Remy, right at 7. Had two errors before finally being able to get to the purchase screen. All my stuff is loaded and saved but when I went to pay it said my time was already gone. Typical Disney IT. Most systems like this would hold your spot while you check out. Fortunately we got lucky and some slots opened up around 745 am. Honestly, yesterday at Epcot without Genie+ was the least stressful day so far, except seeing how many people they let through the ll on SE which made the standby line even slower.

Going to DHS today and going to try stacking for the evening, but overall this is just a terrible system and feels like a  money grab by Disney. I would have paid more just to keep the old system, and I should add that for the most part I hated the idea of making FP so far in advance. Hopefully they make changes, besides increasing the price which will probably happen at some point.

Lol this system is so bad. Clicked on rise for 1115 which would have worked perfectly for our mid day break. The next screen tells me to come back at 1:40. So infuriating.


----------



## MaxsDad

disneylover102 said:


> I had a great day with genie+ and ILLs yesterday and today! I’d heard a lot of people in Facebook groups, etc talking about how it was a complete waste of money but my experience has been that while the system is MUCH better at Disneyland, if you do it right that money is worth it (of course I’m only paying for myself).
> 
> 
> 
> I’m in the DCP and I’ve been here for a couple weeks but I didn’t get my park pass until last week and then I didn’t feel it would be worth buying genie+ when I was just going before or after work and then the one day I had off last week, CMs were blocked out of all the parks except Epcot where I don’t feel like it’s worth it all by itself. I did manage last Thursday to do Mickey and Minnie’s and Space LLs (which are obviously part of genie+ now). Anyway I just finished training for my job which means I have a few days off which means I’m getting a lot more park time for genie+ to be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> So yesterday I wasn’t able to start stacking LLs until about 10. This is because reservations, especially for cast members, are very limited right now (apparently more than normal) and I’ve found that I’m always able to get a reservation to Epcot after refreshing for a few minutes day of (I haven’t had luck with the other parks) but it’s not as easy before that. So I was unable to get a reservation ahead of time and I woke up around 6:30 and refreshed and refreshed trying to get a reservation in time for 7 but I wasn’t able to. So I went back to bed and woke up around 10, when I was able to get a reservation for Epcot after refreshing for a couple minutes and I reserved Tower of Terror for 5:55.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I got ready and headed to Epcot which I got to around 12. I did Test Track single rider which would’ve taken around 15 minutes but it was a little longer since it broke down for a few minutes. While I was in line it was time to get another LL so I reserved Splash for 4 hours later (it was broken down btw so the return time may have normally been sooner because it would’ve been running or it would’ve been farther away when people saw how long the line was). After Test Track I did Soarin’ which was posted at 30 minutes but it was actually 20. It was almost time to park hop but not quite yet so I hopped on Figment and man that ride is so stupid oh my heck
> 
> 
> 
> At that point I took the monorail to MK and when I got in it was time to book another LL. Thunder was sold out but I got lucky and right when I was gonna book Space I got Thunder instead (which I preferred because I did Space a couple times last week and since I’ve been to Disneyland 4 times in the last year it was a big disappointment) for about 3 hours later. Since I was basically just stacking LLs for later I decided I would just wait for something. Splash was still down so I figured I might as well wait in standby for Thunder and if I was over by Splash right when it came back up that would be great because that’s my favorite ride at MK. I waited about 45 minutes for Thunder, and Splash still wasn’t up but the wait for Pirates had randomly dropped to 35 so I did that and it ended up being about a half hour wait. When I got off it was time to redeem my Splash LL but it was still down so it converted to one of those bonus LLs which was valid on anything in MK except the meet and greets, Jungle Cruise, Peter Pan, Space, and 7 Dwarfs. I still wanted to use it on Splash though so I held off on using it and went to wait for Space. While doing that it was time to book another LL and my options weren’t great since I was gonna park hop to HS for my TOT LL. Space was out, Splash was too far ahead, and all the good stuff at HS was gone. But after refreshing for a few minutes I got Splash for 50 minutes later (which I could do because my LL from earlier had converted to that bonus pass). I think I got it so soon because they knew it was gonna open soon and released more LLs. Sure enough, after a couple more minutes it came up and I rushed over there to see if I could catch a short standby wait. Nope, the line built insanely fast. So I used the bonus LL I had gotten earlier to ride it. When I got off it was almost time to redeem my newer Splash LL so I hung around for a few minutes and then scanned in 5 minutes early. I could now book a new LL and since I would be heading over to HS I kept checking to see if Slinky, Mickey and Minnie’s, or Rock n Roller Coaster (especially that) would open up. It didn’t before I got on Splash mainly because service is bad over there. When I got off Splash it was almost time for Thunder so I hung around for a few minutes and scanned in 5 minutes early. While in line there a LL popped up for Rock n Roller Coaster and I would’ve gotten it but the app was being weird and even though it was 5:36, it said I couldn’t get a new one until 4:13… which had already passed… I got a screenshot of that that I could show guest services at HS later if I wasn’t able to get Rock n Roller Coaster. But after a few minutes I found that I was able to reserve LLs again (I started to get one for the Frozen show to make sure it would let me). After I got off Thunder and was heading out of the park, Rock n Roller Coaster popped back up and I was able to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> I got on the bus to Hollywood Studios and got there pretty fast actually. Then I went and redeemed my Tower of Terror LL and then did Rock n Roller Coaster single rider to see how long it would be compared to standby, which I did last week. When I did standby last week the posted wait was 65 but I ended up waiting half that. Then yesterday when I did single rider I waited 50 minutes while the standby line only looked a little longer than it was when I did it last week. So moral of the story is standby is most likely faster but it depends on how backed up single rider is.
> 
> 
> 
> At that point it was time to get a new LL. But it was an hour before park close so there were obviously not many options! I got Star Tours immediately and went and used it but it didn’t really do me any good because there was no line whatsoever. After that I headed back over to Rock n Roller Coaster and waited a few minutes until I could redeem my LL. I did that and then headed to Rise and got in line a few minutes before park close. It went PAINFULLY slow at first but a little after park close it started to go really fast. I think that’s because there’s no LL after park close to significantly slow down standby.
> 
> 
> 
> So yesterday was a great day! Even though I didn’t start reserving LLs until 10, I got Tower of Terror, Thunder, Splash twice (due to it breaking down the first time), Rock n Roller Coaster, and Star Tours (which was useless).
> 
> 
> 
> On the bus home last night I got lucky and was able to get a reservation for Epcot today which meant that this morning I could start booking LLs at 7. I got to bed a little after midnight last night so I went ahead and bought genie+ and pinned Frozen to my tip board in case there were any issues with my genie day in the morning (sometimes it doesn’t like loading on my app). So I set an alarm for 6:50, set my watch to align exactly with time.gov, and right at 7:00:00 I refreshed and tapped through as fast as I could and got Frozen for 8:45!
> 
> 
> 
> I then got ready for the day and was at the IG entrance around 8:00 (normal park open was at 8:30 with EE at 8:00) hoping to do Ratatouille first. I figured the wait wouldn’t be short but at least shorter than it would be later in the day if I was able to beat all the non-resort crowds to the ride. Well I was wrong! I was able to scan into the park during EE but I had to sit on a bench until a couple minutes before official opening (hardly any non-resort guests come in on that side). I was able during that time to get a LL for FOP for 2:40 by refreshing a few times. Anyway by the time I was able to get in line for Ratatouille the posted wait was 105 minutes and was stretching all along the bridge heading toward the IG entrance… that was way too long especially since I had a Frozen LL to use and I figured it would get much shorter later. So instead I headed to Soarin’ and got right on and then went and used my Frozen LL. After scanning in I reserved Tower of Terror for 5:30. After Frozen I got a very tasty chocolate chip cookie from that pastry place in Norway whatever it’s called lol
> 
> 
> 
> Then I went to Test Track and got on very quickly with single rider. At this point Ratatouille had dropped to 85 minutes and I can’t explain it but I just had this feeling it was time to head over there . When I got there the posted wait was 80 minutes but it ended up only being a little less than an hour. I also refreshed over and over and over and got a LL for it to use a little later. After getting off it was time to reserve another LL and while Mickey and Minnie’s was gone, I kept refreshing and got one for the evening (when I was planning on being there). When I got off I went to Soarin’ and it was posted at 40 but I waited less than half an hour. Then I ate at Sunshine Seasons and went back to Ratatouille for my LL (so there was a LOT of walking to/from Ratatouille today lol). After that I did Mission Space orange which took unusually long but I was still only about 40 minutes (it took longer because LL got backed up). While in line it was time to reserve another LL and after refreshing a bit I got Dinosaur for shortly after park hopping started (it was about 1:30 at this point). After doing Mission Space I did Test Track single rider really fast and then headed to Animal Kingdom. I had to wait a little bit for the bus but it could’ve been worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got into AK I went straight to Dinosaur and used my LL. Right when I got in line it broke for like 15 minutes which kinda defeated the purpose of the LL since standby was only 20 minutes but oh well . But one good thing came from that which is that during that time I was able to get a LL for Rock n Roller Coaster at the end of the day even though it was gone. After I got off Dinosaur I headed to FOP and used my LL. Then I got right back in the standby line which was posted at 75 minutes but I only waited about an hour (from the time I got in line until I sat down on the ride). When I got off I refreshed a bit and was able to reserve Toy Story Mania for 40 minutes later which was great.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I headed to Hollywood Studios and caught the bus right as it was about to leave so I got there very fast! I headed to Tower of Terror and used my LL which was kind of backed up so I waited half an hour. Still WAY better than the 2+ hours everyone in standby was waiting due to the half capacity! Then I went to Toy Story Mania and used my LL and since it broke down for a few minutes it also ended up being about a half hour lol. I tried for the next hour and a half to get a LL for Falcon or Slinky while in any lines, walking, etc but no luck. Those hadn’t been a priority earlier because since I think Slinky is ridiculously overrated, I would rather have my LLs be for other things but since I was gonna be at HS until closing I might as well try for it. I also could’ve done Falcon single rider (which I’ve done countless times at Disneyland) but I figured a LL would be nice to ask to be engineer. In that hour and a half of checking, Slinky never came up and Falcon came up once but someone else grabbed it before I could.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway after Toy Story I used my LL for Mickey and Minnie’s and then went over to Star Tours and booked an immediate one there that, like last night, I didn’t need because there was no line. After that I used my LL at Rock n Roller Coaster. At that point there was about half an hour left of park hours and I wanted to be sure to finish at Rise so I got a jack jack num num and wandered through Toy Story Land and Galaxy’s Edge to take it all in and then got in line for Rise around 8:45. It was posted at 120 minutes but it moved very fast and I was sitting down on the ride in 45.
> 
> 
> 
> So moral of the story? If you combine genie+, ILLs, standby lines, and single rider lines right you can really accomplish a lot and have an amazing time! Don’t expect that you’ll walk onto every ride because you spent $15 on genie+, but know you will definitely get to do some great rides!



So CMs are able to book LL at 7 am? That kind of surprises me.


----------



## disneylover102

MaxsDad said:


> So CMs are able to book LL at 7 am? That kind of surprises me.


Just like everyone else. Not ILLs, just genie+ LLs


----------



## MaxsDad

disneylover102 said:


> Just like everyone else. Not ILLs, just genie+ LLs


Ah, my mistake, for some reason I thought off-site guests had to wait to make those as well. I really can't keep anything straight with this thing.


----------



## scrappinginontario

MaxsDad said:


> Ah, my mistake, for some reason I thought off-site guests had to wait to make those as well. I really can't keep anything straight with this thing.


I struggled with that too so finally made myself think of one attraction and that has helped me.  Many off-site guests are locked out of purchasing an ILL$ for RotR so I remember that which means ILL$ are only for onsite at 7AM which means G+ is for all.

Not sure that will help anyone else but the tip I use to help me keep 7AM drops straight.


----------



## DWlovers_1st visit DL

Just read from The Budget Mouse that additional rides have been added to Genie+ as of today. Supposedly it now includes Space Mtn, Frozen Ever After, M&M Runaway Railway and Everest which had been ILL attractions previously. That's good news, right?!?! 

Fingers crossed that it helps our chances of getting on these rides for our trip in May!


----------



## scrappinginontario

DWlovers_1st visit DL said:


> Just read from The Budget Mouse that additional rides have been added to Genie+ as of today. Supposedly it now includes Space Mtn, Frozen Ever After, M&M Runaway Railway and Everest which had been ILL attractions previously. That's good news, right?!?!
> 
> Fingers crossed that it helps our chances of getting on these rides for our trip in May!


These changes all took place earlier in the week.  The publication is unfortunately sharing the information later than many other sources.


----------



## HRFPPP

Good grief, Charlie Brown!

It is difficult for me to figure this out, even with the explanations. It would be so much easier if they could just have one price to get into the park and then everyone just stands in the same lines.

Why does it have to be so complicated?


----------



## HydroGuy

HRFPPP said:


> Good grief, Charlie Brown!
> 
> It is difficult for me to figure this out, even with the explanations. It would be so much easier if they could just have one price to get into the park and then everyone just stands in the same lines.
> 
> Why does it have to be so complicated?


Because Disney is trying to address guest complaints that goes back decades about long wait times for lines. They also need to offer similar things that other theme parks offer.

As for whether it can be easier, that is a hard one as everyone has a different definition of easy.


----------



## disneylover102

HRFPPP said:


> Good grief, Charlie Brown!
> 
> It is difficult for me to figure this out, even with the explanations. It would be so much easier if they could just have one price to get into the park and then everyone just stands in the same lines.
> 
> Why does it have to be so complicated?


What exactly are you confused about? (I’m genuinely curious because it’s always made perfect sense to me)


----------



## scrappinginontario

HRFPPP said:


> Good grief, Charlie Brown!
> 
> It is difficult for me to figure this out, even with the explanations. It would be so much easier if they could just have one price to get into the park and then everyone just stands in the same lines.
> 
> Why does it have to be so complicated?


They had that for about 18 months after reopening.  It was about a 50/50 split on the boards of people who loved it and people who were begging for FP+ to return.  Instead we got G+ and ILL$ as it was the perfect time for Disney to introduced a paid upgrade system that had been rumoured and chatted about for years.

I didn't visit when it was all standby only so cannot really comment.  The closest i get is rides at the end of a day when there are no LL return times and I will say, the lines do move really well!


----------



## HRFPPP

disneylover102 said:


> What exactly are you confused about? (I’m genuinely curious because it’s always made perfect sense to me)


I am so confused that I don’t even know what to ask. I can’t make heads or tails out of any of it. 

It’s a little overwhelming.


----------



## Babe the Blue Ox

HRFPPP said:


> Good grief, Charlie Brown!
> 
> It is difficult for me to figure this out, even with the explanations. It would be so much easier if they could just have one price to get into the park and then everyone just stands in the same lines.
> 
> Why does it have to be so complicated?


Waiting in line takes away your opportunity to spend money.  Waiting without a line gives you more time to browse the stores and gift shops.


----------



## disneylover102

HRFPPP said:


> I am so confused that I don’t even know what to ask. I can’t make heads or tails out of any of it.
> 
> It’s a little overwhelming.


How familiar are you with the old fastpass system before fastpass+/what they had at Disneyland? It’s very similar


----------



## MMSM

scrappinginontario said:


> They had that for about 18 months after reopening.  It was about a 50/50 split on the boards of people who loved it and people who were begging for FP+ to return.  Instead we got G+ and ILL$ as it was the perfect time for Disney to introduced a paid upgrade system that had been rumoured and chatted about for years.
> 
> I didn't visit when it was all standby only so cannot really comment.  The closest i get is rides at the end of a day when there are no LL return times and I will say, the lines do move really well!


I visit in April, during Easter ( I am a  teacher) and it was absolutely awful with only standby lines. So long and our worst trip to Disney.   Standby lines only work if it’s an off peak time or not near a holiday. Although it seems lately it’s always busy.


----------



## disneylover102

MMSM said:


> I visit in April, during Easter ( I am a  teacher) and it was absolutely awful with only standby lines. So long and our worst trip to Disney.   Standby lines only work if it’s an off peak time or not near a holiday. Although it seems lately it’s always busy.


I also didn’t like only standby lines for the most part. Yes they moved quickly but they were long, and it’s really nice going to a ride knowing you’ll get on quickly


----------



## disneylover102

Another successful day of genie+ yesterday! I again got lucky the night before and was able to reserve Epcot. 



So I woke up a little before 7, bought genie+, and once again pinned Frozen to my tip board. Then at 7:00:00 I refreshed and tapped through as fast as I could and got it for 8:50 (the park opened at 8:30). Then I headed to Epcot and got to the IG entrance a little before 8. I scanned into the park and sat on a bench until they stopped checking for resort reservations for early entry a few minutes before 8:30. During that time I got a FOP LL for 2:40. Since all the resort guests were going to Ratatouille I hurried over to Frozen and beat the non-resort guest rope drop crowd from the main entrance and I got on in less than 10 minutes. Then I re-rode with my LL. 



After scanning in I refreshed a bit and got Slinky for 7:10 PM. After that I went over to Soarin’ and waited about 10 minutes. I noticed the wait at Ratatouille was starting to drop so I headed over there and while the posted wait was 75 minutes, it was less than 40. However after I got off the posted wait was 50 and I hopped in line again and waited 54 (I’m assuming LL got backed up). While in line I reserved Tower of Terror for 7:45. Then I went to Mission Space and waited about 20 minutes and then pretty much walked on to Test Track twice in the single rider line. Then I went over and did Soarin’ again since I wanted to grab something from Sunshine Seasons. The posted wait was 35 but there was actually no wait at all before the LL merge point… which was kind of silly because LL was 4 hours away for it but a LL was useless… anyway when I got off I reserved Na’vi River Journey for 6:30 (I had to refresh a bit to get it earlier than 7:10 which wasn’t gonna work). Then after eating I did Spaceship Earth and it was time to park hop.



I waited just a few minutes for the bus to AK and by the time I got there it was time to use my FOP LL. I did that and then got back in the standby line which was posted at 95 and was actually 85. Just after I got in line I refreshed a bit and got Dinosaur for about a half hour later which I ended up cancelling because FOP was taking just barely too long (I was hoping it would go just a little faster). After I got off I got right back in line for FOP (posted 80, actually 75) and after quite a bit of refreshing I got Rock n Roller Coaster for 7:55. After getting off FOP I used my LL at Na’vi River Journey and then headed to HS. 



I used my LL for Slinky and let me just say it could not be more overrated  anyway after that I used my LL at Tower of Terror and Rock n Roller Coaster and then finished the day by jumping in line for Rise just before park closing and waited for 50 minutes until sitting down on the ride.


----------



## Miffy

Reporting from WDW--3/6/22 at 7:24 a.m. There are currently still ILL$ for RotR showing on MDE, starting at 10:35 a.m.

In case anyone gave up--go back onto MDE. Many times have appeared since they all disappeared at 7:01.


----------



## SLThomas318

I’m glad times “seem” to be releasing later and not all at 7, but this adds even more frustration.  Do I join the rat race at 7am and frantically take whatever time I can get and then scramble to plan the day around it OR do I stare at the phone refreshing all morning hoping to get a more convenient time.  It’ll be interesting to see how this system evolves.  I’m anxious to see reports of using it these next few weeks when there are sold out park days.


----------



## Miffy

SLThomas318 said:


> I’m glad times “seem” to be releasing later and not all at 7, but this adds even more frustration.  Do I join the rat race at 7am and frantically take whatever time I can get and then scramble to plan the day around it OR do I stare at the phone refreshing all morning hoping to get a more convenient time.  It’ll be interesting to see how this system evolves.  I’m anxious to see reports of using it these next few weeks when there are sold out park days.


Yes, I agree.

Earlier in the week, we failed to get RotR at 7 a.m. but then times started showing up at 7:17 a.m. and we grabbed the first one that was posted, which time actually interfered with what we had hoped to do that day, but we were concerned another time wouldn't appear. Many other times did appear, but we had no way of knowing that when we booked.

One of the many frustrations is that after 7 a.m. when new times appear, often the particular posted time is the only one on offer, so there's no more being able to choose. More like G+ than ILL$.


----------



## Doingitagain

SLThomas318 said:


> I’m glad times “seem” to be releasing later and not all at 7, but this adds even more frustration.  Do I join the rat race at 7am and frantically take whatever time I can get and then scramble to plan the day around it OR do I stare at the phone refreshing all morning hoping to get a more convenient time.  It’ll be interesting to see how this system evolves.  I’m anxious to see reports of using it these next few weeks when there are sold out park days.


It makes 7:00 so stressful on a vacation!  I wonder if the later time "drops" are because Disney's IT system grabs times as people select them, then people drop for whatever reason and the times come back.


----------



## Miffy

Doingitagain said:


> It makes 7:00 so stressful on a vacation!  I wonder if the later time "drops" are because Disney's IT system grabs times as people select them, then people drop for whatever reason and the times come back.


For G+ this might happen since they can be canceled, but ILL$ aren't cancellable.


----------



## g-dad66

SLThomas318 said:


> I’m glad times “seem” to be releasing later and not all at 7, but this adds even more frustration.  Do I join the rat race at 7am and frantically take whatever time I can get and then scramble to plan the day around it OR do I stare at the phone refreshing all morning hoping to get a more convenient time.  It’ll be interesting to see how this system evolves.  I’m anxious to see reports of using it these next few weeks when there are sold out park days.



For the ILL$, I will pick the best time that 7am shows, realizing that by the time I finish the payment, the time may have jumped to something quite different.  And then we will adapt the rest of the schedule accordingly.

We never do any ADRs, so we don't need to worry about an ADR time conflict.  This plan may not work at all for other families.


----------



## Miffy

g-dad66 said:


> For the ILL$, I will pick the best time that 7am shows, realizing that by the time I finish the payment, the time may have jumped to something quite different.  And then we will adapt the rest of the schedule accordingly.
> 
> We never do any ADRs, so we don't need to worry about an ADR time conflict.  This plan may not work at all for other families.


Also realize that even if your MDE shows that it's processing your payment, you might end up with nothing if the payment doesn't go through quickly enough. That's what happened to me this morning, but I was able to make up for it when more times became available.


----------



## HRFPPP

disneylover102 said:


> How familiar are you with the old fastpass system before fastpass+/what they had at Disneyland? It’s very similar


I don’t know. I remember Fastpass and could use that but is that the same as Fastpass+? I don’t know. And this has all these different things. I’ve never been to Disneyland in California. Just the parks in the Sunshine State. 

I think these posts were intended more as reference (for those who understand some or all of it already) and not meant to explain it to people who didn’t know anything and had to learn everything. These posts assume certain knowledge on the reader’s part that I don’t have.

I think, so far, this is what I’ve gleaned, if we don’t want to stand in overly-long lines we have to pay extra, but paying the extra only gets you on the less popular rides - once. If you want to ride the most popular rides without a wait, that is even more money.

It’s like a carnival, with different rides costing different amounts, based on waits and popularity.

In addition to the confusing pricing structure to avoid longer waits, we are also required to use these special passes at certain times, which must be ordered in advance but aren’t selected by us. We have to digitally line up to be assigned a time to ride that works well for Disney, whether or not it works well for us. If we cannot ride the selected ride because something comes up, too bad for us. If we can’t ride because Disney stopped the ride, we get some kind of helping pass.

And we have to bring our phones into the parks and use them.

And something about 7:00 that I have no idea what it is.

This is what I’m getting so far. But I lose patience with it after trying to figure it out for a while. It gets under my skin - I become frustrated and have to set it aside.

I will keep working at it until I understand it.


----------



## Miffy

HRFPPP said:


> I don’t know. I remember Fastpass and could use that but is that the same as Fastpass+? I don’t know. And this has all these different things. I’ve never been to Disneyland in California. Just the parks in the Sunshine State.
> 
> I think these posts were intended more as reference (for those who understand some or all of it already) and not meant to explain it to people who didn’t know anything and had to learn everything. These posts assume certain knowledge on the reader’s part that I don’t have.
> 
> I think, so far, this is what I’ve gleaned, if we don’t want to stand in overly-long lines we have to pay extra, but paying the extra only gets you on the less popular rides - once. If you want to ride the most popular rides without a wait, that is even more money.
> 
> It’s like a carnival, with different rides costing different amounts, based on waits and popularity.
> 
> In addition to the confusing pricing structure to avoid longer waits, we are also required to use these special passes at certain times, which must be ordered in advance but aren’t selected by us. We have to digitally line up to be assigned a time to ride that works well for Disney, whether or not it works well for us. If we cannot ride the selected ride because something comes up, too bad for us. If we can’t ride because Disney stopped the ride, we get some kind of helping pass.
> 
> And we have to bring our phones into the parks and use them.
> 
> And something about 7:00 that I have no idea what it is.
> 
> This is what I’m getting so far. But I lose patience with it after trying to figure it out for a while. It gets under my skin - I become frustrated and have to set it aside.
> 
> I will keep working at it until I understand it.


You're definitely getting it.

The 7 a.m. bit perhaps I can help with. At 7 a.m. anyone--onsite or off-site--can book their first (or only) Genie+ selection. This assumes, of course, that you've already purchased Genie+.

Also at 7 a.m., only resort guests can book the Individual Lightning Lanes (ILL$), which are the more expensive rides you referenced in your post.

To get a popular ride on G+, make that your first selection at 7 a.m. Also, to get a popular ILL$ (like Rise of the Resistance) make that your booking priority.

There's a lot to take in with the new systems, whether you're familiar with the old ones or not, and usage is different from information. This is our second trip to WDW with Genie+ and ILL$ in place and we are still learning what works best for us. Also, yes, one is often at WDW's mercy for scheduling times. Sometimes a person lucks out.

Also, RD (rope drop) is still your friend, especially if you're onsite at a WDW resort, because you get Early Theme Park Entry, which means you get a half hour head start on off-site guests. This can mean getting into at least one popular attraction.

And if you don't mind staying in a park from early until late, you can make terrific use of G+.


----------



## SLThomas318

HRFPPP said:


> I don’t know. I remember Fastpass and could use that but is that the same as Fastpass+? I don’t know. And this has all these different things. I’ve never been to Disneyland in California. Just the parks in the Sunshine State.
> 
> I think these posts were intended more as reference (for those who understand some or all of it already) and not meant to explain it to people who didn’t know anything and had to learn everything. These posts assume certain knowledge on the reader’s part that I don’t have.
> 
> I think, so far, this is what I’ve gleaned, if we don’t want to stand in overly-long lines we have to pay extra, but paying the extra only gets you on the less popular rides - once. If you want to ride the most popular rides without a wait, that is even more money.
> 
> It’s like a carnival, with different rides costing different amounts, based on waits and popularity.
> 
> In addition to the confusing pricing structure to avoid longer waits, we are also required to use these special passes at certain times, which must be ordered in advance but aren’t selected by us. We have to digitally line up to be assigned a time to ride that works well for Disney, whether or not it works well for us. If we cannot ride the selected ride because something comes up, too bad for us. If we can’t ride because Disney stopped the ride, we get some kind of helping pass.
> 
> And we have to bring our phones into the parks and use them.
> 
> And something about 7:00 that I have no idea what it is.
> 
> This is what I’m getting so far. But I lose patience with it after trying to figure it out for a while. It gets under my skin - I become frustrated and have to set it aside.
> 
> I will keep working at it until I understand it.



And this right here is why this system is such a mess!  How is the casual park visitor for who Disney claims to be helping with this new system really helped?  I understand there is no simple fix and certain groups will benefit no matter what Disney rolls out, but this is too complicated if you want to get any value out of it (which is what I'm thinking was the plan all along... role out a new skip the line service that appears to be simple and only costs $15 so everyone buys it and then only when people go to use it do they realize what junk it is... but hey we made some extra money)

And 7am is when you get the privilege of joining the booking rat race for your first ride of the day... welcome to vacation!


----------



## SLThomas318

g-dad66 said:


> For the ILL$, I will pick the best time that 7am shows, realizing that by the time I finish the payment, the time may have jumped to something quite different.  And then we will adapt the rest of the schedule accordingly.
> 
> We never do any ADRs, so we don't need to worry about an ADR time conflict.  This plan may not work at all for other families.



This is what we did when we used the system after Thanksgiving… we decided to make HS a pm hop to park because it was more likely we would get a pm ROR and we didn’t do any ADR’s (which we usually like doing a few) because we couldn’t bank on genie+ coordinating.  I’m not a gambler so didn’t want to risk being locked out completely waiting for a better time.  We also have younger kids (and had older grandparents with on that trip) that made being in the parks ALL day a no go.


----------



## SLThomas318

Doingitagain said:


> It makes 7:00 so stressful on a vacation!  I wonder if the later time "drops" are because Disney's IT system grabs times as people select them, then people drop for whatever reason and the times come back.



I wish I knew too… I caution checking the phone from home too much because you don’t know if you’d be able to grab those times. I assume party size matters too… might be able to book some of those drops as a party of 1 or 2, but not a larger group. We had a party of 6 so I assumed that had something to do with it when a 10 am would show, I’d select it, select our group of 6, and then it would give me 2 pm. Didn’t you select party size first with fp+?

It is def frustrating.  I’m hoping we see more patterns with these drops and the system improves with time.  We are going to give it a go without genie+ this summer since it’ll be just our family of 4, but we have an extended family trip (11 of us and a few first timers) next Thanksgiving and I know I’ll need to genie+ some things.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

SLThomas318 said:


> I’m glad times “seem” to be releasing later and not all at 7, but this adds even more frustration.  Do I join the rat race at 7am and frantically take whatever time I can get and then scramble to plan the day around it OR do I stare at the phone refreshing all morning hoping to get a more convenient time.  It’ll be interesting to see how this system evolves.  I’m anxious to see reports of using it these next few weeks when there are sold out park days.



With quite a few reports of people getting refunds for the ILL$ because the times changed and wouldn't work it's also possible that some of these opening comes from that.


----------



## wdhinn89

What happens if you are able to get a Rise of the Resistance reservation, but it conflicts with your ADR?  We always book Prime Time Cafe on HS days.  Will they penalize you for cancelling your ADR on day of?


----------



## CarolynFH

wdhinn89 said:


> What happens if you are able to get a Rise of the Resistance reservation, but it conflicts with your ADR?  We always book Prime Time Cafe on HS days.  Will they penalize you for cancelling your ADR on day of?


Keep your ADR. Show up late for RotR, explain you had an ADR and be prepared to show your receipt or your MDE account with the ADR listed.  They'll let you ride.


----------



## scrappinginontario

HRFPPP said:


> I think these posts were intended more as reference (for those who understand some or all of it already) and not meant to explain it to people who didn’t know anything and had to learn everything. These posts assume certain knowledge on the reader’s part that I don’t have.



I (with the help of others) created these posts to assist people in learning about the new system and how to use it.  No prior knowledge is assumed.  I used them myself as they were being created to learn how to use the new system before our trip last month.

Can you please point out the places that are not clear so that we can try to clarify if needed.  The new system is extremely difficult to use and we did our very best to clarify as much as we could but are always open to suggestions of what clarification would help.


----------



## wdhinn89

CarolynFH said:


> Keep your ADR. Show up late for RotR, explain you had an ADR and be prepared to show your receipt or your MDE account with the ADR listed.  They'll let you ride.


Thank you!  What if we are late for the ADR because of the ride, will they still let us in?


----------



## CarolynFH

wdhinn89 said:


> Thank you!  What if we are late for the ADR because of the ride, will they still let us in?


That might depend on why you were late, i.e. did you enter the LL for the ride an hour before your ADR but something happened with the ride that delayed you? In general, I’d give preference to my ADR - it’s easier for the CMs to work you into the ride queue an hour late than for the restaurant to find a table for you an hour late.


----------



## Imamom2

I have been following this post for 2 upcoming trips - I have AP but my DH does not. Several Instagram videos have mentioned that the glitch with purchasing Genie + at midnight had been fixed. Is that true?


----------



## jbish

disneylover102 said:


> Then I headed to Epcot and got to the IG entrance a little before 8. I scanned into the park and sat on a bench until they stopped checking for resort reservations for early entry a few minutes before 8:30.


May I ask, since you are not a resort guest, how you go about getting to the IG entrance? I would love to do that but I understand a lot of the resorts don't let in vehicles for drop off if you aren't a guest staying there.


----------



## GBRforWDW

jbish said:


> May I ask, since you are not a resort guest, how you go about getting to the IG entrance? I would love to do that but I understand a lot of the resorts don't let in vehicles for drop off if you aren't a guest staying there.


The Swan and Dolphin hotels are not Disney owned, so you can take rideshare to either of those locations.   Alternatively, Hollywood Studios ride share is next to buses now, so you can go there and catch a friendship boat or walk to the IG entrance.


----------



## Sweettears

Just got back from my trip staying offsite. Used Uber exclusively. Got dropped off at multiple resorts without any issues. Yacht club Beach Club Contemporary, Grand Floridian. No hassle


----------



## disneylover102

jbish said:


> May I ask, since you are not a resort guest, how you go about getting to the IG entrance? I would love to do that but I understand a lot of the resorts don't let in vehicles for drop off if you aren't a guest staying there.


So I’m in the DCP (Disney College Program) and I’m staying at Disney housing so I have access to buses to pretty much anywhere on Disney property. So I took one of those to Riviera and took the skyliner to Epcot. Unfortunately those buses are just for those in the DCP but there’s other ways like with Uber that you could get there like get dropped off at the boardwalk or like maybe the speedway station? I’m sorry I don’t have a more direct answer, others probably could give you a better one


----------



## GBRforWDW

Sweettears said:


> Just got back from my trip staying offsite. Used Uber exclusively. Got dropped off at multiple resorts without any issues. Yacht club Beach Club Contemporary, Grand Floridian. No hassle


Mind if I ask what time of day each of the dropoffs occurred? Were any first thing in the morning as parks were opening?   I know since covid, these dropoffs have been chased off by security, so good to know they are loosening up on that.


----------



## disneylover102

Somebody posted this guide on Facebook. It might help those who are confused about how genie+ and individual LLs work


----------



## GBRforWDW

wdhinn89 said:


> What happens if you are able to get a Rise of the Resistance reservation, but it conflicts with your ADR?  We always book Prime Time Cafe on HS days.  Will they penalize you for cancelling your ADR on day of?


If you want to do both, then go to the ADR first.  Rise cast will probably ask questions, just let them know you had an ADR and prepare to show them your receipt.  Shouldn't be an issue to do both.

However, since you sort of get to select your Rise ride time, hopefully you can select a time that wouldn't interfere with a dining reservation.  I know sometimes you get later than expected time, but I'd you choose a time for 90 minutes after your ADR start time, it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Figment of Speech

So I wanted to share this issue that I experienced yesterday and how I fixed it, in case it happens to anyone else. When I tried to purchase Genie+ while in my room at a WDW resort, I got this message:



"Current Location Not Supported" / "You must be in the US or Canada to purchase and enable this app feature."

I tried starting the process over multiple times. I tried logging out and logging back into the app. I tried restarting my phone. I tried googling to see if anyone else had sought help for it online before (with no luck). What eventually worked was deleting the app and redownloading it. And I _think_ that worked specifically because in the midst of the setup questions it asks on initial launch, it asked me if I wanted the app to track my location. This time, I said "yes" (or "while the app is open" or whatever), but I must have had it disabled at some point, probably to save battery as I got familiar with the app at home.

This means that I probably could have fixed the issue more quickly by enabling that setting, if I had realized it was disabled. I was probably a complete doofus for not thinking about that. The important point is that there is an error message that can cause great frustration at 6:48am, but it has a fix. 

First try to enable location tracking. Or, worst-case scenario, delete the app and download it again.


----------



## maxiv

Sweettears said:


> Just got back from my trip staying offsite. Used Uber exclusively. Got dropped off at multiple resorts without any issues. Yacht club Beach Club Contemporary, Grand Floridian. No hassle


would you mind sharing some of the prices that you paid for your rides? I am aware that prices can vary depending on time etc, but I just want to get a feeling how much Uber rides from hotels to parks, hotels to hotels etc cost. Thanks!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Sweettears said:


> Just got back from my trip staying offsite. Used Uber exclusively. Got dropped off at multiple resorts without any issues. Yacht club Beach Club Contemporary, Grand Floridian. No hassle





maxiv said:


> would you mind sharing some of the prices that you paid for your rides? I am aware that prices can vary depending on time etc, but I just want to get a feeling how much Uber rides from hotels to parks, hotels to hotels etc cost. Thanks!



*Note:* 
Can we please take the transportation discussion out of this thread?  There is a *board dedicated to transportation* with lots of great information on it discussing everything transportation.  Thanks!


----------



## TheMick424

Imamom2 said:


> I have been following this post for 2 upcoming trips - I have AP but my DH does not. Several Instagram videos have mentioned that the glitch with purchasing Genie + at midnight had been fixed. Is that true?


I just returned on Saturday, and unfortunately, still encountered difficulties purchasing G+ for my AP prior to 7am when managing regular tickets for my family with G+ pre-purchased.  For most days I called around 6:30 am to purchase G+ for my AP.  One day I just waited until 7am and purchased it while trying to make an initial selection.  That definitely took extra time, but for that day's park it wasn't a huge issue because we weren't arriving super early.  Not going to lie, I was annoyed by this glitch, and having to wake up even earlier than needed each day to take advantage of the service we already paid for (G+ on the tickets).


----------



## Sweettears

maxiv said:


> would you mind sharing some of the prices that you paid for your rides? I am aware that prices can vary depending on time etc, but I just want to get a feeling how much Uber rides from hotels to parks, hotels to hotels etc cost. Thanks!


Sent you a message


----------



## maryj11

We do not have hoppers, but just wanted to go later. What’s our chances of getting Genie+ rides that late mid June.
I have read they were gone by 1:00 for someone on another post. How do we go about this to make sure we get some genie+ rides booked before we arrive?


----------



## andee515

My understanding is you can start stacking them at 7am from your bed and then every 2 hours add another ....


----------



## GBRforWDW

maryj11 said:


> We do not have hoppers, but just wanted to go later. What’s our chances of getting Genie+ rides that late mid June.
> I have read they were gone by 1:00 for someone on another post. How do we go about this to make sure we get some genie+ rides booked before we arrive?


You can still start booking rides at 7am.  Since a few rides book up quickly, you should be able to get an afternoon or evening time for one of them.  Here's today's Thrill Data info



Hollywood Studios opened at 8:30 today, so the 2 hour rule means you get your next LL at 10:30.

If you want Slinky Dog, grab that at 7am.  Then at 1030, you'd have to choose either ToT, RnRC or Millennium Falcon as those 3 are likely to be gone by 1230.  Then at 1230, if any of those are available, you can choose that or MMRR.

At 230, you should be able to get TSM or AS2.  

It really depends on what your goals are.  You can get several rides if you play it right or you can get a good mix of rides and shows.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

Yep, what pp said. You’ll need to grab some earlier and hope to have them for later times. You may or may not have any that pop up for you 2:00 or after.

that thread you mentioned was started by me- lots of great tips there if you want to peruse


----------



## maryj11

GBRforWDW said:


> You can still start booking rides at 7am.  Since a few rides book up quickly, you should be able to get an afternoon or evening time for one of them.  Here's today's Thrill Data info
> 
> View attachment 652977
> 
> Hollywood Studios opened at 8:30 today, so the 2 hour rule means you get your next LL at 10:30.
> 
> If you want Slinky Dog, grab that at 7am.  Then at 1030, you'd have to choose either ToT, RnRC or Millennium Falcon as those 3 are likely to be gone by 1230.  Then at 1230, if any of those are available, you can choose that or MMRR.
> 
> At 230, you should be able to get TSM or AS2.
> 
> It really depends on what your goals are.  You can get several rides if you play it right or you can get a good mix of rides and shows.


Thank you this is really helpful!


----------



## maryj11

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Yep, what pp said. You’ll need to grab some earlier and hope to have them for later times. You may or may not have any that pop up for you 2:00 or after.
> 
> that thread you mentioned was started by me- lots of great tips there if you want to peruse


Thanks! I was just reading your thread lol.


----------



## Sweettears

GBRforWDW said:


> You can still start booking rides at 7am.  Since a few rides book up quickly, you should be able to get an afternoon or evening time for one of them.  Here's today's Thrill Data info
> 
> View attachment 652977
> 
> Hollywood Studios opened at 8:30 today, so the 2 hour rule means you get your next LL at 10:30.
> 
> If you want Slinky Dog, grab that at 7am.  Then at 1030, you'd have to choose either ToT, RnRC or Millennium Falcon as those 3 are likely to be gone by 1230.  Then at 1230, if any of those are available, you can choose that or MMRR.
> 
> At 230, you should be able to get TSM or AS2.
> 
> It really depends on what your goals are.  You can get several rides if you play it right or you can get a good mix of rides and shows.


This is pretty much what I did on my recent completed trip. I found that G+ seems to work best planning on an afternoon/evening visit than it does for the morning.


----------



## maryj11

Sweettears said:


> This is pretty much what I did on my recent completed trip. I found that G+ seems to work best planning on an afternoon/evening visit than it does for the morning.


Thanks I feel much better now about arriving afternoon.


----------



## ppony

andee515 said:


> My understanding is you can start stacking them at 7am from your bed and then every 2 hours add another ....


What’s wierd is I got up before 7 to do that and I wasn’t able to. I accidentally bought D+ the day before, so I thought I’d try it for 2 in my party the following day and I didn’t get a single thing all day that my son on the spectrum would do. Those 2 days we did 3 and 2 attractions respectively. Both through DAS and not D+. I feel like I flushed $ down the you know what. I thought maybe I needed to be d in the park, but we didn’t get there until 10:30 and pfft.


----------



## Westerner

Just highlighting that when you book a G+ and when you return to ride are 2 different concepts.  Think back to the original FP system.  Booking time is when you would run to a ride and get a fastpass.  Return time is when you would come back.

With G+ the FP machine is replaced by the app and you don’t even have to be in the park to use it.  So, no problem to book G+ while traveling inbound to Orlando for arrival later in the day.  Just have to make sure the return times are for after you’ll be in the park.


----------



## scrappinginontario

maryj11 said:


> We do not have hoppers, but just wanted to go later. What’s our chances of getting Genie+ rides that late mid June.
> I have read they were gone by 1:00 for someone on another post. How do we go about this to make sure we get some genie+ rides booked before we arrive?


The posts on page 1 explain details about the information others have shared with you re:  stacking.


----------



## HydroGuy

andee515 said:


> My understanding is you can start stacking them at 7am from your bed and then every 2 hours add another ....


Almost. Yes on 7AM from your bed (or anywhere with a WiFi or data service) to get G+LL #1. 

To get G+LL #2 it can be done 2 hours _after park opening_ then every 2 hours after that.

Or...

If you enter a park and use your most recent G+LL by "double-tapping" into the ride queue, _and _your LL is before the 2 hours, you can get the next G+LL.


----------



## acpalmer

I keep seeing the phrase "2 hours after park opening" in regards to when you can book an additional LL selection (assuming you booked one at 7am and the window you got for your LL is more than 2 hours after the park where that ride is opens), but WHICH PARK?  The parks all open at different times.  So is it 2 hours after park opening of the park where I have a reservation?  The park where I have my first LL selection?  The park where I want to hop to later (how would the system know that)?  The park where I am looking at attractions to book a LL?  Which park opening am I working with?

I've seen this question in the thread but it always gets skipped over and never answered.


----------



## lockets

acpalmer said:


> I keep seeing the phrase "2 hours after park opening" in regards to when you can book an additional LL selection (assuming you booked one at 7am and the window you got for your LL is more than 2 hours after the park where that ride is opens), but WHICH PARK?  The parks all open at different times.  So is it 2 hours after park opening of the park where I have a reservation?  The park where I have my first LL selection?  The park where I want to hop to later (how would the system know that)?  The park where I am looking at attractions to book a LL?  Which park opening am I working with?
> 
> I've seen this question in the thread but it always gets skipped over and never answered.


I believe the answer is - for non park hopper ticket - it’s the park that you reserved for that day, and for park hopper ticket it’s either the park you reserved for that day or the park you’re planning to hop to. For ride bookings at park you’re planning to hop to, it must be a ride time after 2 PM since that’s when hopping starts. 

Can someone please correct me if I’m wrong? I don’t want to lead anyone astray.


----------



## scrappinginontario

lockets said:


> I believe the answer is - for non park hopper ticket - it’s the park that you reserved for that day, and for park hopper ticket it’s either the park you reserved for that day or the park you’re planning to hop to. For ride bookings at park you’re planning to hop to, it must be a ride time after 2 PM since that’s when hopping starts.
> 
> Can someone please correct me if I’m wrong? I don’t want to lead anyone astray.


What you said is my understanding too.  
- 2 hours after the park opening of the park you have a reservation for if that's where you're booking or
- 2 hours after the park you're hopping to opens if you're booking for that park.  Note:  Booking a LL for a park you're hopping to will only have LL times of 2:00 of later offered.


----------



## samsonjs

I just want to confirm, booking an ILL doesn’t count as my one genie+ booking per 2 hours right? So at 7am I can book an ILL and a genie+ LL?


----------



## HydroGuy

samsonjs said:


> I just want to confirm, booking an ILL doesn’t count as my one genie+ booking per 2 hours right? So at 7am I can book an ILL and a genie+ LL?


----------



## scrappinginontario

samsonjs said:


> I just want to confirm, booking an ILL doesn’t count as my one genie+ booking per 2 hours right? So at 7am I can book an ILL and a genie+ LL?


Correct


----------



## Tom_E_D

samsonjs said:


> I just want to confirm, booking an ILL doesn’t count as my one genie+ booking per 2 hours right? So at 7am I can book an ILL and a genie+ LL?


If you're park hopping and want to, you can book a G+LL and *two* ILL$.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Tom_E_D said:


> If you're park hopping and want to, you can book a G+LL and *two* ILL$.


There are some conflicting reports right now that ILL$ might be limited to only 1/day with the current changes.  

Can anyone confirm if they have/have not been able to purchase more than 1 ILL$ since Feb 25, 2022?


----------



## nickid22

Looking for input on booking both ILL for Rise and G+ LL for SDD.  We will be staying on site, so will be eligible for both at 7am.  Is it better for both my husband and I to try to get SDD for our party, then Rise, or should we split up and one of us get SDD and the other try for Rise.  We are hoping to get them earlier in the day if possible.


----------



## scrappinginontario

nickid22 said:


> Looking for input on booking both ILL for Rise and G+ LL for SDD.  We will be staying on site, so will be eligible for both at 7am.  Is it better for both my husband and I to try to get SDD for our party, then Rise, or should we split up and one of us get SDD and the other try for Rise.  We are hoping to get them earlier in the day if possible.


Splitting up is better but if only one device it's recommended to try for SDD first then RotR.  2 people can be signed into the same MDE account if you have 2 devices.


----------



## acpalmer

lockets said:


> I believe the answer is - for non park hopper ticket - it’s the park that you reserved for that day, and for park hopper ticket it’s either the park you reserved for that day or the park you’re planning to hop to. For ride bookings at park you’re planning to hop to, it must be a ride time after 2 PM since that’s when hopping starts.
> 
> Can someone please correct me if I’m wrong? I don’t want to lead anyone astray.





scrappinginontario said:


> What you said is my understanding too.
> - 2 hours after the park opening of the park you have a reservation for if that's where you're booking or
> - 2 hours after the park you're hopping to opens if you're booking for that park.  Note:  Booking a LL for a park you're hopping to will only have LL times of 2:00 of later offered.



Thank you both!!


----------



## disneylover102

nickid22 said:


> Looking for input on booking both ILL for Rise and G+ LL for SDD.  We will be staying on site, so will be eligible for both at 7am.  Is it better for both my husband and I to try to get SDD for our party, then Rise, or should we split up and one of us get SDD and the other try for Rise.  We are hoping to get them earlier in the day if possible.


I would definitely split if you can but if not definitely try for SDD first. Everyone can book SDD at 7 but only resort guests can for Rise (that’s not to say that Rise doesn’t run out fast, just not quite as fast)


----------



## askias

For the ILL and G+ decisions in Hollywood Studios, assuming I don't want to ride SDD, would you book ROTR and the Falcon at 7 am, with the idea of catching the Mickey and Minny Railway (the other must do) later in the day?


----------



## scrappinginontario

askias said:


> For the ILL and G+ decisions in Hollywood Studios, assuming I don't want to ride SDD, would you book ROTR and the Falcon at 7 am, with the idea of catching the Mickey and Minny Railway (the other must do) later in the day?


I would monitor upcoming wait times of those 2 attractions and see what they look like on an average basis.

Another option is to check these 2 attractions on Thrill Data to see how long their LL last and also average wait times.


----------



## nickid22

scrappinginontario said:


> Splitting up is better but if only one device it's recommended to try for SDD first then RotR.  2 people can be signed into the same MDE account if you have 2 devices.





disneylover102 said:


> I would definitely split if you can but if not definitely try for SDD first. Everyone can book SDD at 7 but only resort guests can for Rise (that’s not to say that Rise doesn’t run out fast, just not quite as fast)


Thank you both for your answers and thankfully the answers matched Yes, we will each have a device, so we will be splitting up duties.


----------



## live2teach123

Can anyone share recent experiences with an ILL changing times and interfering with an ADR? Thank you!


----------



## vinmar4

Good morning to all,

I was wondering if somebody can tell me about the lines for FOP wait time comparing  standby vs $LL.
I'm asking because the last time we were there at the beginning of Nov. the stands was a lot shorter. It was around 1Pm and all together took us like 45 minutes. The $LL was way longer.

We are going on Monday, and we are not getting up that early for early hours. Our plan is to take advantage of concierge at AK for breakfast. Go to AK around 11, and ride whatever has short wait times or see some shows, go to Nomads lounge for some appetizers and drinks, and kind of monitor the FOP wait times. BUT, we will buy the $LL for it, if the needed, if things have changed since Nov. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## staggalee

If you book a Genie+ return before the 120 min window elapses, you can book a new genie+ upon riding the ride, right?  If so, is this a good strategy?

For instance, would it be better at the 11am window to book a ride with a return window as close to 11am as possible in order to book another genie+ and so on as long as you make sure that you don't wait too long where rides ride out of genie+ return times.


----------



## disneylover102

vinmar4 said:


> Good morning to all,
> 
> I was wondering if somebody can tell me about the lines for FOP wait time comparing  standby vs $LL.
> I'm asking because the last time we were there at the beginning of Nov. the stands was a lot shorter. It was around 1Pm and all together took us like 45 minutes. The $LL was way longer.
> 
> We are going on Monday, and we are not getting up that early for early hours. Our plan is to take advantage of concierge at AK for breakfast. Go to AK around 11, and ride whatever has short wait times or see some shows, go to Nomads lounge for some appetizers and drinks, and kind of monitor the FOP wait times. BUT, we will buy the $LL for it, if the needed, if things have changed since Nov.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


By saying the wait for $LL is way longer do you mean the wait until you can go and redeem your LL? Because the actual wait with the LL is basically nothing.

I did LL for it a couple times and standby a few times last week. Like I said the wait when redeeming the LL was basically non-existent. I park hopped to AK both times and bought the LL at park opening and it was fairly easy to get one for shortly after 2 (when I was planning to hop). Standby is pretty slow honestly because LL is the priority. It usually took about 60-90 minutes


----------



## gzh6464

Been watching  G+ availability of many  attractions over the past few weeks.  It is clear there is a problem with DHS as most of the big attractions are long gone before noon ( MMRR, RoR - for ILL$,  SDD, MF, TT, RnRC, and often TSM).  SDD is  instantly gone and others a gone not long after 11 (when the 2 hr rule kicks in). Sure  it can be used on things like the muppets and star  tours and  some of the shows but  availability on standby or and long waits are usually not a problem for these.    When we went recently we did ILL$ for MMRR, RD for ROR, G+ for TT (but couldn't get it until 11:15 at a 7A hotel guest hour). While waiting for our TT reservation Went to TSM standby and single rider RnRC.  Got to reservation  at 11;15 but on way tried to get something new G+ at 11 with 2hr rule and nothing from any of the above were available or available the rest of the day.  Basically paid $15pp extra to do TT.  Sucked it up with an almost 2 hr standby at MF and didnt care about SDD (have teens).  Guess we saved 2hrs for the additional $15pp on our TT wait....but definitely  the service is not worth it in that park.  And seems to be the case as I watched most of the big attractions gone by late morning  consistently.   And in the off season one can argue  it isn't worth it in general like at AK or EP....at MK where there is more availability it is helpful.  the OPs stacking post isn't reality especially this time of year and busier times. And while possible it is rare new G+ pop up for these in the afternoon.


----------



## roctavia

staggalee said:


> If you book a Genie+ return before the 120 min window elapses, you can book a new genie+ upon riding the ride, right?  If so, is this a good strategy?
> 
> For instance, would it be better at the 11am window to book a ride with a return window as close to 11am as possible in order to book another genie+ and so on as long as you make sure that you don't wait too long where rides ride out of genie+ return times.



Yes, as long as that was your most recently booked ride, then you can book again after you tap into the ride. 

Some people are running into confusion/frustration if they book a ride for say 11:30 at 7am, and then book a 2nd ride at the 11:00 (two hours after park open deal) and can't book a new ride after they tap into the 11:30, but that wasn't the most recently booked ride, since they booked something else at the 11:00 time.


----------



## MainMom

staggalee said:


> If you book a Genie+ return before the 120 min window elapses, you can book a new genie+ upon riding the ride, right?  If so, is this a good strategy?
> 
> For instance, would it be better at the 11am window to book a ride with a return window as close to 11am as possible in order to book another genie+ and so on as long as you make sure that you don't wait too long where rides ride out of genie+ return times.


If you planned on riding the ride anyway and don’t mind crisscrossing the park it can work out well if you can find times with a close return window. 
Personally, I wouldn’t grab Ariel in MK just because it was there & definitely not if I’m in Adventureland (for example.)  Thats just me though. Everyone has different priorities.


----------



## disneylover102

gzh6464 said:


> And while possible it is rare new G+ pop up for these in the afternoon.


Actually it’s not rare. Don’t expect to pull up the app and automatically get what you want but in the last week I’ve gotten Rock n Roller Coaster 5 times after it was gone, and most of those times I reserved it later in the day. SDD usually doesn’t pop up but everything else does eventually. You just have to keep refreshing. It’s annoying but HS is very popular


----------



## gzh6464

My thought in general is that it G+ is most helpful  and cost effective at MK and this comes to simple math.

MK has the most rides for which it's not uncommon to have hr or greater waits (JC, POC, SpLM, BTMRR, HM, PP, 7DMT ( ILL$), Space, Buz,  Pooh, Mermaid and several of the  basic rides like dumbo, carosel, people mover,  astro, speedway, flying carpets etc). There is more variation as to peoples priorities there. So with more passes and more wider variation on peoples preferences pass availability is greater and efficacy/cost effectiveness of G+ per individual is greater.


At the other parks there are fewer rides with long waits and peoples preferences overlap far more ( At AK - Avitar( ILL$), Navi, Dinosaur, Safari, and Everest;   At Epcot - Remy (ILL$), Frozen, TestTrack, Soarin, sometimes Spaceship, Mission Space, living with the land;   DHS - RoR (ILL$), MMRR (ILL$), MF, SDD, TT, RnRC, TSM - and sometimes others  like  Aliens or Star tours). With limited rides and more preference overlap between people the availability of passes becomes limited far quicker and the efficacy/cost effectiveness of G+ per individual is less.


----------



## gorjus121

What is the likelihood of being able to buy LL$ for Avatar FoP if staying offsite? Any chance for morning availability?


----------



## GBRforWDW

gorjus121 said:


> What is the likelihood of being able to buy LL$ for Avatar FoP if staying offsite? Any chance for morning availability?


Here's the availability map for Flight of Passage:



With an opening of 7:30am, it should be pretty consistently available for offsite guests.


----------



## gzh6464

gorjus121 said:


> What is the likelihood of being able to buy LL$ for Avatar FoP if staying offsite? Any chance for morning availability?


Obvious answer is depends on how busy a day/time or year. Although dis hotel guests have a jump on you ( with 7:30 opening now its not a big jump) and  Avatar is the only ILL$ in AK now ( with Everest out) it may be tough to secure a morning slot. Then again ILL$ allows you to book the time  when its best for you if available so some may have a  desire to go later in the day making availability possible in the AM.


----------



## a1tinkfans

My head is spinning .. I really wish I hadn’t bought park Tix. I’ve delayed using them twice now and the scheduled for mid sept It will be LESS crowded with kids everywhere back in school.  
I am dreading looking down at my phone all day trying to get on some rides. buying G+ For all parks is fine and I hope that will help w/ some of the waits. 
I decided Not to look at any more crowded park pix,  lol. Too overwhelming thinking about it.


----------



## CarolynFH

vinmar4 said:


> Good morning to all,
> 
> I was wondering if somebody can tell me about the lines for FOP wait time comparing  standby vs $LL.
> I'm asking because the last time we were there at the beginning of Nov. the stands was a lot shorter. It was around 1Pm and all together took us like 45 minutes. The $LL was way longer.
> 
> We are going on Monday, and we are not getting up that early for early hours. Our plan is to take advantage of concierge at AK for breakfast. Go to AK around 11, and ride whatever has short wait times or see some shows, go to Nomads lounge for some appetizers and drinks, and kind of monitor the FOP wait times. BUT, we will buy the $LL for it, if the needed, if things have changed since Nov.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


We bought ILL$ for FoP in January. I think our time was in early to mid-afternoon but can't remember exactly.  I don't remember what the posted standby time was, but we walked pretty steadily through the LL and boarded in 10-15 minutes after entering the LL, and I do remember thinking that we saved quite a lot of time by buying the ILL$!


----------



## scrappinginontario

staggalee said:


> If you book a Genie+ return before the 120 min window elapses, you can book a new genie+ upon riding the ride, right?  If so, is this a good strategy?
> 
> For instance, would it be better at the 11am window to book a ride with a return window as close to 11am as possible in order to book another genie+ and so on as long as you make sure that you don't wait too long where rides ride out of genie+ return times.


Your question has been merged with the, 'Everything Genie....' thread.  Please read the posts on page 1 to assist with Genie+.

The strategy you mention will work but the challenge might be availability.  Depending on which park you're at and how busy it is, getting a LL time close to when you want it might be the challenge.  MK has the most LL attractions so is easiest to book earlier times.


----------



## vinmar4

disneylover102 said:


> By saying the wait for $LL is way longer do you mean the wait until you can go and redeem your LL? Because the actual wait with the LL is basically nothing.
> 
> I did LL for it a couple times and standby a few times last week. Like I said the wait when redeeming the LL was basically non-existent. I park hopped to AK both times and bought the LL at park opening and it was fairly easy to get one for shortly after 2 (when I was planning to hop). Standby is pretty slow honestly because LL is the priority. It usually took about 60-90 minutes



Back in November, there were 2 lines, one for standby and the other one for the ones that paid. The second one was very long, we did stand by and like I said, and it was not bad at all. I think that now, and especially next week, it may be another story as far as crowds. I think that we better buy it at 7am.


----------



## disneylover102

vinmar4 said:


> Back in November, there were 2 lines, one for standby and the other one for the ones that paid. The second one was very long, we did stand by and like I said, and it was not bad at all. I think that now, and especially next week, it may be another story as far as crowds. I think that we better buy it at 7am.


That’s strange. That’s definitely not normally the case. Sometimes LL does get a little backed up when people need to scan their magic bands, etc but there’s not any switchbacks or anything like there is in standby


----------



## vinmar4

gzh6464 said:


> Obvious answer is depends on how busy a day/time or year. Although dis hotel guests have a jump on you ( with 7:30 opening now its not a big jump) and  Avatar is the only ILL$ in AK now ( with Everest out) it may be tough to secure a morning slot. Then again ILL$ allows you to book the time  when its best for you if available so some may have a  desire to go later in the day making availability possible in the AM.



Like us, we would buy it for around 1-2 PM !


----------



## vinmar4

disneylover102 said:


> That’s strange. That’s definitely not normally the case. Sometimes LL does get a little backed up when people need to scan their magic bands, etc but there’s not any switchbacks or anything like there is in standby


Yeah, we were confused also, but we asked, and we were told that the longer line was if you reserved a time and paid. We looked at each other and jumped to the shorter line, the stand by one.


----------



## Westerner

.


----------



## Sweettears

gzh6464 said:


> Been watching  G+ availability of many  attractions over the past few weeks.  It is clear there is a problem with DHS as most of the big attractions are long gone before noon ( MMRR, RoR - for ILL$,  SDD, MF, TT, RnRC, and often TSM).  SDD is  instantly gone and others a gone not long after 11 (when the 2 hr rule kicks in). Sure  it can be used on things like the muppets and star  tours and  some of the shows but  availability on standby or and long waits are usually not a problem for these.    When we went recently we did ILL$ for MMRR, RD for ROR, G+ for TT (but couldn't get it until 11:15 at a 7A hotel guest hour). While waiting for our TT reservation Went to TSM standby and single rider RnRC.  Got to reservation  at 11;15 but on way tried to get something new G+ at 11 with 2hr rule and nothing from any of the above were available or available the rest of the day.  Basically paid $15pp extra to do TT.  Sucked it up with an almost 2 hr standby at MF and didnt care about SDD (have teens).  Guess we saved 2hrs for the additional $15pp on our TT wait....but definitely  the service is not worth it in that park.  And seems to be the case as I watched most of the big attractions gone by late morning  consistently.   And in the off season one can argue  it isn't worth it in general like at AK or EP....at MK where there is more availability it is helpful.  the OPs stacking post isn't reality especially this time of year and busier times. And while possible it is rare new G+ pop up for these in the afternoon.


I made a comment earlier about this or maybe in a different thread. I found that G+ works best if you use it to plan for an afternoon/evening visit. I was able to ride most of the more popular attractions by doing this and stacking them for later use.


----------



## my523

I already booked a package with 6 day tickets. I didn’t pay for Genie+ at the time. Would you recommend adding it now or waiting to add later in case something changes with it? Will I still pay the $15 per person per day?


----------



## scrappinginontario

We chose to add it once there because we didn’t need it most days. We had 8 day tickets, added it 3 days and that was lots for us.


----------



## my523

scrappinginontario said:


> We chose to add it once there because we didn’t need it most days. We had 8 day tickets, added it 3 days and that was lots for us.


I feel like I have no idea how we will ride most things without it. Plus, the time-saved with 4 littles. I know I need to read more on here about tips and strategies.


----------



## Sweettears

scrappinginontario said:


> We chose to add it once there because we didn’t need it most days. We had 8 day tickets, added it 3 days and that was lots for us.


I think that it is totally dependent on when you go and where you are staying. I just came back from a trip staying off site and would have been tremendously disappointed with the trip if I hadn’t purchased Genie+


----------



## scrappinginontario

Sweettears said:


> I think that it is totally dependent on when you go and where you are staying. I just came back from a trip staying off site and would have been tremendously disappointed with the trip if I hadn’t purchased Genie+


Exactly why I carefully worded my response as I did.


scrappinginontario said:


> We chose to add it once there because we didn’t need it most days. We had 8 day tickets, added it 3 days and that was lots for us.




The OP asked if they should add it now or wait until later.  I shared what worked for our family and why.

There is no one response for all situations so nobody can truly tell someone else what they should/should not do.

We are hearing story after story in this thread, the Genie Strategy and the Here Now thread of families purchasing G+ and being able to ride only 3 or 4 additional attractions.  For this family it’s around  $100/day to add it.  That’s a lot of money to possibly do only a few extra attractions, especially at parks like AK and Epcot where there are not a great amount of attractions for young children.


----------



## Sweettears

scrappinginontario said:


> Exactly why I carefully worded my response as I did.
> 
> 
> 
> The OP asked if they should add it now or wait until later.  I shared what worked for our family and why.
> 
> There is no one response for all situations so nobody can truly tell someone else what they should/should not do.
> 
> We are hearing story after story in this thread, the Genie Strategy and the Here Now thread of families purchasing G+ and being able to ride only 3 or 4 additional attractions.  For this family it’s around  $100/day to add it.  That’s a lot of money to possibly do only a few extra attractions, especially at parks like AK and Epcot where there are not a great amount of attractions for young children.


I don’t disagree with most of what you are saying. However you won’t know whether or not you needed it until it’s too late unless you do it ahead of time. With a shorter trip not having it could spoil the experience.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Sweettears said:


> I don’t disagree with most of what you are saying. However you won’t know whether or not you needed it until it’s too late unless you do it ahead of time. With a shorter trip not having it could spoil the experience.


 There is absolutely nothing stopping someone from purchasing G+ the days they want to.  It would take less than 2 minutes to do so and they could do it just before 7AM.

I look at the finances of it.  How many attractions at AK would a family with 4 young children be able to use G+ for that would have long lines?  Many family attractions at AK are shows with large capacities.

I cannot in good faith (since OP asked) say yes to adding it to every day of their trip.  They have 6 day tickets!! That’s not a ‘shorter trip’ to many people. $600 is a lot of money to many people when they could just as easily add it for the days they wish just before selecting their 7AM LL choices on the days they choose to purchase it.

On the days it’s not needed that $100 would feed them a meal or purchase souvenirs.


----------



## jbish

my523 said:


> I already booked a package with 6 day tickets. I didn’t pay for Genie+ at the time. Would you recommend adding it now or waiting to add later in case something changes with it? Will I still pay the $15 per person per day?


As others have pointed out, you should make that decision based on what works for you and your family.  But I did want to warn you about something that just happened to us when we decided to add G+ to the length of our stay: we bought our tickets and linked to MDE before the recent ticket price increase.  When I added G+, I was charged $15/person/day PLUS the incremental ticket price increase for each of our tickets.  I'm in the process of trying to ask Disney for a refund on that as there's nothing noted in the pricing of this add-on that would indicate that I should pay for any additional ticket price increases.  We'll see how sympathetic they are.  But I did want to point that out in case you bought the tickets before the increase (which I think happened around 2/20?).


----------



## my523

jbish said:


> As others have pointed out, you should make that decision based on what works for you and your family.  But I did want to warn you about something that just happened to us when we decided to add G+ to the length of our stay: we bought our tickets and linked to MDE before the recent ticket price increase.  When I added G+, I was charged $15/person/day PLUS the incremental ticket price increase for each of our tickets.  I'm in the process of trying to ask Disney for a refund on that as there's nothing noted in the pricing of this add-on that would indicate that I should pay for any additional ticket price increases.  We'll see how sympathetic they are.  But I did want to point that out in case you bought the tickets before the increase (which I think happened around 2/20?).


Oh no! I’m so sorry!
I bought my tickets after the price increase, but I worry they may either increase ticket prices Or the cost of Genie+ by December.


----------



## staggalee

At Hollywood, assuming not riding SDD, what is the current best strategy in order to get in Smuggler’s, RocknRoller, Tower, Mickey& Minnie & Toy Story?

We’ll have genie+, early entry & will be up at 7a to book. Will $ILL ROTR.

What’s best to book at 7? What’s best to rope drop? What’s best to stand-by after rope drop ride? What to book at 120min?

thanks for any help/advice


----------



## scrappinginontario

staggalee said:


> At Hollywood, assuming not riding SDD, what is the current best strategy in order to get in Smuggler’s, RocknRoller, Tower, Mickey& Minnie & Toy Story?
> 
> We’ll have genie+, early entry & will be up at 7a to book. Will $ILL ROTR.
> 
> What’s best to book at 7? What’s best to rope drop? What’s best to stand-by after rope drop ride? What to book at 120min?
> 
> thanks for any help/advice


In your situation I would know the attractions I want to ride and then if I'm planning on being in the park all day, choose the one with the latest return time as it's the one filling fastest.  I think it will be harder to try and get them in a specific order as opposed to knowing I want to ride these 5 attractions and choosing one of them then next time choosing a different one.  We did it that way and it worked well, especially as we were able to book TSM, ST, SDD and RotR all with return times within a 2 hour window so we moved from attraction to attraction with little/no wait.


----------



## sailored

This may have been asked previously by another user, I didn’t see any mention of this in the intro posts.

We will be meeting up with some friends while we are there, for EPCOT and Animal Kingdom. We have each other linked in friends and family, but it appears we only show plans that we share so we are unable to see each other’s tickets. Would we be able to book ILLs and G+ rides together in one group, or will we have to book them separately?


----------



## my523

scrappinginontario said:


> There is absolutely nothing stopping someone from purchasing G+ the days they want to.  It would take less than 2 minutes to do so and they could do it just before 7AM.
> 
> I look at the finances of it.  How many attractions at AK would a family with 4 young children be able to use G+ for that would have long lines?  Many family attractions at AK are shows with large capacities.
> 
> I cannot in good faith (since OP asked) say yes to adding it to every day of their trip.  They have 6 day tickets!! That’s not a ‘shorter trip’ to many people. $600 is a lot of money to many people when they could just as easily add it for the days they wish just before selecting their 7AM LL choices on the days they choose to purchase it.
> 
> On the days it’s not needed that $100 would feed them a meal or purchase souvenirs.


Thank you for that perspective. And, yes, it is ultimately up to us if it’s worth it. I almost think that  if it saves us time in even one line, it could be worth it….in those parks like AK and EPCOT. I can’t imagine waiting longer than 45 minutes with our kids. But, it also depends on those ILL$ And what Disney decides those are on my dates. Since those have changed!


----------



## HydroGuy

staggalee said:


> At Hollywood, assuming not riding SDD, what is the current best strategy in order to get in Smuggler’s, RocknRoller, Tower, Mickey& Minnie & Toy Story?
> 
> We’ll have genie+, early entry & will be up at 7a to book. Will $ILL ROTR.
> 
> What’s best to book at 7? What’s best to rope drop? What’s best to stand-by after rope drop ride? What to book at 120min?
> 
> thanks for any help/advice


We are in the same exact situation. No SDD for us. Staying onsite. Using ETPE. Below is my two cents from reading the forums diligently the last several weeks. I am curious to your thoughts...

I have been to the Galaxy's Edge at DLR a couple times pre-COVID and ridden the GE rides there multiple times. DW has never been to GE and hence ridden none of the rides. That and ROTR+MFSR are thus a high priority for us.

Not sure how big your crew is, but we are just DW and me. It sounds like small groups of 2 have a lot more flexibility getting G+LL and ILL$. Our day has 8:30 park opening. ToT is running at reduced capacity because of work being done so that is a little higher priority than normal because the lines get so long.

Our goals are the following: ROTR and MFSR once, MMRR once, and ToT/RnR/TSM twice each. So we need to get to ToT/RnR/TSM in early morning standby for a first ride and hope for G+ to get a second ride on each.

Also, now that DHS is opening at 8:30AM (for the coming weeks at least) I am going to try to gather from others here which ETPE rides open right at 8AM and which cheat open a little earlier - and target those that cheat open earlier than 8AM.

1. 7AM book ROTR w/ ILL$ (for late morning or afternoon if possible). Try hard to get a G+ LL #1 for a return window that opens before 10:30AM as that seems to give much better options for G+ LL#2 and #3. Will likely target MFSR for first G+LL, but if not available for an early window then ToT will be the next priority.

2. Will try and get to the DHS gates by 7:30AM for an 8AM ETPE.

3. Ride ToT

4. Ride RnR

5. Ride MMRR

6. Ride TSM

7. Hopefully use G+ LL#1 before 10:30AM and get LL#2 - probably/hopefully for MFSR if I did not get it at 7AM. Otherwise RnR.

8. Hopefully get LL#3 for TSM (or RnR)

End of night close to 9PM - possibly try for ride #2 or ROTR through standby line.


----------



## scrappinginontario

my523 said:


> Thank you for that perspective. And, yes, it is ultimately up to us if it’s worth it. I almost think that  if it saves us time in even one line, it could be worth it….in those parks like AK and EPCOT. I can’t imagine waiting longer than 45 minutes with our kids. But, it also depends on those ILL$ And what Disney decides those are on my dates. Since those have changed!


Based on this and since you feel it would be worth it for even 1 shorter line then I would go ahead and purchase it now while you know the price of it.  You have nothing to lose if you're planning to add it anyway.


----------



## jbish

my523 said:


> Oh no! I’m so sorry!
> I bought my tickets after the price increase, but I worry they may either increase ticket prices Or the cost of Genie+ by December.


That's why I did it, too - because I didn't want them to increase the cost of G+ before my trip but turns out I paid extra anyway!!



jbish said:


> I'm in the process of trying to ask Disney for a refund on that as there's nothing noted in the pricing of this add-on that would indicate that I should pay for any additional ticket price increases.  We'll see how sympathetic they are.  But I did want to point that out in case you bought the tickets before the increase (which I think happened around 2/20?).


Update - after three hours of holds, transfers, call backs, and more holding (and this was after I called yesterday, spoke to someone and got put into the callback queue only to never get my call back), I got my money back.  $58.  But for every one person like me who's stupid enough and willing to wait on hold forever, there are countless others that won't find it worth it to wait to get that money back and Disney is banking on that.  Literally - putting it in the bank.


----------



## lisat723

This is great info! We are going to be in the MK on Easter Sunday, early park entry...4 adults, two boys 7 and 4
Is it possible to make different G+ reservations for different people? Ex. the Dad and 7YO want to go to Big Thunder and Splash first. The rest of us want to take the 4YO to Pooh and Dumbo. Can we split the G+ based on where the group wants to go? Or do we just go there first to ride them, and schedule a G+ for all of us for Pan or PIrates let's say...


----------



## scrappinginontario

lisat723 said:


> This is great info! We are going to be in the MK on Easter Sunday, early park entry...4 adults, two boys 7 and 4
> Is it possible to make different G+ reservations for different people? Ex. the Dad and 7YO want to go to Big Thunder and Splash first. The rest of us want to take the 4YO to Pooh and Dumbo. Can we split the G+ based on where the group wants to go? Or do we just go there first to ride them, and schedule a G+ for all of us for Pan or PIrates let's say...


Yes, you can do this for sure.  You will have the opportunity to choose who you’re booking for. 

Two things to be aware of is that you can only choose the times being offered so it’s not as easy to line them up at the same time as it was in the past when you selected times.

Also, it’s very common for return times to be later than the time displayed when booking was started.  If you can, choose the more popular attraction first as that time will get pushed out faster.  Even better, if you can have 2 people on 2 different devices, this will be beneficial. More than one person can be signed into the same account at the same time.


----------



## staggalee

HydroGuy said:


> We are in the same exact situation. No SDD for us. Staying onsite. Using ETPE. Below is my two cents from reading the forums diligently the last several weeks. I am curious to your thoughts...
> 
> I have been to the Galaxy's Edge at DLR a couple times pre-COVID and ridden the GE rides there multiple times. DW has never been to GE and hence ridden none of the rides. That and ROTR+MFSR are thus a high priority for us.
> 
> Not sure how big your crew is, but we are just DW and me. It sounds like small groups of 2 have a lot more flexibility getting G+LL and ILL$. Our day has 8:30 park opening. ToT is running at reduced capacity because of work being done so that is a little higher priority than normal because the lines get so long.
> 
> Our goals are the following: ROTR and MFSR once, MMRR once, and ToT/RnR/TSM twice each. So we need to get to ToT/RnR/TSM in early morning standby for a first ride and hope for G+ to get a second ride on each.
> 
> Also, now that DHS is opening at 8:30AM (for the coming weeks at least) I am going to try to gather from others here which ETPE rides open right at 8AM and which cheat open a little earlier - and target those that cheat open earlier than 8AM.
> 
> 1. 7AM book ROTR w/ ILL$ (for late morning or afternoon if possible). Try hard to get a G+ LL #1 for a return window that opens before 10:30AM as that seems to give much better options for G+ LL#2 and #3. Will likely target MFSR for first G+LL, but if not available for an early window then ToT will be the next priority.
> 
> 2. Will try and get to the DHS gates by 7:30AM for an 8AM ETPE.
> 
> 3. Ride ToT
> 
> 4. Ride RnR
> 
> 5. Ride MMRR
> 
> 6. Ride TSM
> 
> 7. Hopefully use G+ LL#1 before 10:30AM and get LL#2 - probably/hopefully for MFSR if I did not get it at 7AM. Otherwise RnR.
> 
> 8. Hopefully get LL#3 for TSM (or RnR)
> 
> End of night close to 9PM - possibly try for ride #2 or ROTR through standby line.


We are not trying to ride TOT or RnR twice...that's seems impossible given the current wait times.

As of now, since it looks like Genie+ is next to impossible for MFSR, RnR, ToT at the 12:30 window or its certainly risky, the best way to ride all these in a day is to:

1. 7AM book ROTR w/ ILL$.  Get ToT or MFSR for LL#1 whatever is earlier.

2. Ride RnR at rope drop

3. Bite the bullet and ride MMRR next at standby

4. Get ToT or MFSR for LL#2 whatever is left

5. Get TSM for LL#3

I think I'm looking at this right.


----------



## staggalee

Is it possible to cancel an already booked ILL$ if an earlier return time comes available and rebook?


----------



## staggalee

When can you book a genie+ at the park you are hopping to.  I understand it has to be after 2p but is that the arrival time or the time you can actual book?

For example if I start at Epcot and plan on park hopping to DHS, when the 120 min opens up at 10:30, can I book my ride at DHS if its arrival time is after 2pm? Or do I have to wait until after 2pm to book a ride at DHS.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Miffy

staggalee said:


> We are not trying to ride TOT or RnR twice...that's seems impossible given the current wait times.
> 
> As of now, since it looks like Genie+ is next to impossible for MFSR, RnR, ToT at the 12:30 window or its certainly risky, the best way to ride all these in a day is to:
> 
> 1. 7AM book ROTR w/ ILL$.  Get ToT or MFSR for LL#1 whatever is earlier.
> 
> 2. Ride RnR at rope drop
> 
> 3. Bite the bullet and ride MMRR next at standby
> 
> 4. Get ToT or MFSR for LL#2 whatever is left
> 
> 5. Get TSM for LL#3
> 
> I think I'm looking at this right.



Re #3: By the time you're off RnR, the line for MMRR could be nearly an hour long, since a lot of the RD crowd who doesn't go to RotR goes to MMRR.


----------



## zillayen

staggalee said:


> We are not trying to ride TOT or RnR twice...that's seems impossible given the current wait times.
> 
> As of now, since it looks like Genie+ is next to impossible for MFSR, RnR, ToT at the 12:30 window or its certainly risky, the best way to ride all these in a day is to:
> 
> 1. 7AM book ROTR w/ ILL$.  Get ToT or MFSR for LL#1 whatever is earlier.
> 
> 2. Ride RnR at rope drop
> 
> 3. Bite the bullet and ride MMRR next at standby
> 
> 4. Get ToT or MFSR for LL#2 whatever is left
> 
> 5. Get TSM for LL#3
> 
> I think I'm looking at this right.


Thinking about just telling my family we’re doing MFSR single rider and not trying to game a LL for it. We’ve never ridden it before so even being the engineer or whatever they stick the single riders in has to be better than waiting for 90 minutes for that or any other ride. We’re there next week and realistically I think we’ll be lucky to get 2 LL at DHS so that at least cuts down the list.


----------



## HydroGuy

Miffy said:


> Re #3: By the time you're off RnR, the line for MMRR could be nearly an hour long, since a lot of the RD crowd who doesn't go to RotR goes to MMRR.


Her/his RnR is at RD for ETPE so hopefully MMRR will not be that long.


----------



## jbish

staggalee said:


> When can you book a genie+ at the park you are hopping to.  I understand it has to be after 2p but is that the arrival time or the time you can actual book?
> 
> For example if I start at Epcot and plan on park hopping to DHS, when the 120 min opens up at 10:30, can I book my ride at DHS if its arrival time is after 2pm? Or do I have to wait until after 2pm to book a ride at DHS.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


If you book a LL for a park at which you don't have a park reservation (i.e. the one you're hopping to) it should just automatically assign you a return time for after 2 pm, even if you selected one that was earlier.


----------



## Tom_E_D

staggalee said:


> Is it possible to cancel an already booked ILL$ if an earlier return time comes available and rebook?


No, ILL$ are non-cancelable and nonrefundable (except for special circumstances).


----------



## Tom_E_D

staggalee said:


> When can you book a genie+ at the park you are hopping to.  I understand it has to be after 2p but is that the arrival time or the time you can actual book?
> 
> For example if I start at Epcot and plan on park hopping to DHS, when the 120 min opens up at 10:30, can I book my ride at DHS if its arrival time is after 2pm? Or do I have to wait until after 2pm to book a ride at DHS.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


You can book your first Genie+ LL at 7:00, whether staying onsite or offsite. If you have park hopper tickets, it can be in the park you have a park reservation for or in another park. If in the park you have a reservation for, you will be given the next available time. If in another park, you will be given the next available time that is 2:00 or later. The same is true when you book your second G+ LL.  If in the park you have a reservation for, you will be given the next available time. If in another park, you will be given the next available time that is 2:00 or later.

EDIT: Even if the ride has available times before 2:00, you can book in your second (hop-to) park. By "next available time that is 2:00 or later," I mean that you cannot depend on getting 2:00. It's possible that all the other park hoppers will have that time period already booked up. You may get a later time.


----------



## Miffy

HydroGuy said:


> Her/his RnR is at RD for ETPE so hopefully MMRR will not be that long.


We've RD'd MMRR during ETPE in December. We'd been hoping to ride it twice--once at ETPE and then just get back in the line after we were done, but by the time we exited the ride, the line was already 45 or 50 minutes long.


----------



## DaviVascaino

can  genie plus sell out for a busy day?? I am planning to buy 5 day tickets, but only want to buy genie plus for 4 days. I understand I either buy 5 days with genie plus for all days, or I buy base ticket and individually buy genie plus after 12AM for the day I want to go. Wondering If there is a chance I might not be able to buy genie plus (glitchy app, sold out etc..)


----------



## scrappinginontario

*UPDATE:*

There are numerous reports that Genie+ Tip Board is now working for International guests who are using Android devices!!


----------



## GBRforWDW

DaviVascaino said:


> can  genie plus sell out for a busy day?? I am planning to buy 5 day tickets, but only want to buy genie plus for 4 days. I understand I either buy 5 days with genie plus for all days, or I buy base ticket and individually buy genie plus after 12AM for the day I want to go. Wondering If there is a chance I might not be able to buy genie plus (glitchy app, sold out etc..)


No, Genie+ is Available to anyone who wants to buy it.  In fact, you can buy middle of the day when no good rides are left...  Please don't do this! 

But if you're already planning for 4 out of 5 days, it's probably worth it to have that 5th day, just to help navigate some rides and grab LLs for what you didn't ride the first day in that park.


----------



## MMSM

Is it true that you can only get one ILL right now?


----------



## Nana2Callie

If I book 2 people on $LL and of the two people changes their mind - can the other person ride in their place?


----------



## scrappinginontario

MMSM said:


> Is it true that you can only get one ILL right now?


You can get 2 but you must park hop to do so as there is only one ILL$ at each park.


----------



## Sweettears

scrappinginontario said:


> There is absolutely nothing stopping someone from purchasing G+ the days they want to.  It would take less than 2 minutes to do so and they could do it just before 7AM.
> 
> I look at the finances of it.  How many attractions at AK would a family with 4 young children be able to use G+ for that would have long lines?  Many family attractions at AK are shows with large capacities.
> 
> I cannot in good faith (since OP asked) say yes to adding it to every day of their trip.  They have 6 day tickets!! That’s not a ‘shorter trip’ to many people. $600 is a lot of money to many people when they could just as easily add it for the days they wish just before selecting their 7AM LL choices on the days they choose to purchase it.
> 
> On the days it’s not needed that $100 would feed them a meal or purchase souvenirs.


Missing my point but not worth continuing


----------



## caryrae

I thought the price for genie plus is $15 a day per person? I was looking to add it to our tickets and the price for two 3 day tickets said subtotal $108 and $115.02 with tax which is $18 a day. The Disney website says it’s $15 a day which would be $90 before taxes.


----------



## MMSM

caryrae said:


> I thought the price for genie plus is $15 a day per person? I was looking to add it to our tickets and the price for two 3 day tickets said subtotal $108 and $115.02 with tax which is $18 a day. The Disney website says it’s $15 a day which would be $90 before taxes.





caryrae said:


> I thought the price for genie plus is $15 a day per person? I was looking to add it to our tickets and the price for two 3 day tickets said subtotal $108 and $115.02 with tax which is $18 a day. The Disney website says it’s $15 a day which would be $90 before taxes.


Interesting. I am curious about this too.


----------



## caryrae

MMSM said:


> Interesting. I am curious about this too.


I guess if the park ticket price changes from when you bought tickets and you want to add genie + you also pay the difference of the increase and what you originally paid.


“In addition, when you modify your ticket to purchase an option, including Disney Genie+ service, you will need to pay the price of the option plus any changes to the price of the ticket since your original purchase.”


----------



## scrappinginontario

caryrae said:


> I thought the price for genie plus is $15 a day per person? I was looking to add it to our tickets and the price for two 3 day tickets said subtotal $108 and $115.02 with tax which is $18 a day. The Disney website says it’s $15 a day which would be $90 before taxes.





MMSM said:


> Interesting. I am curious about this too.


Yes,  @caryrae is correct.

If ticket prices have increased since you bought your tickets (they did in Feb 2022), adding Genie+ now to length of stay will mean you also pay the increased price for your tickets.

This  upcharge can be avoided by purchasing Genie+ by the day when you’re on your trip.


----------



## MMSM

Trying to think about best way to stack for MK when I hop in evening.  I read posts 1-7 already.  I think priority is Space Mountain, Big Thunder, Splash Mountain, and Pirates. I have no need for PP (all 4 visits in past and it’s broken down every time on us) and Jungle Cruise not a big deal either for us.  Do you think this is right order?


----------



## zillayen

MMSM said:


> Trying to think about best way to stack for MK when I hop in evening.  I read posts 1-7 already.  I think priority is Space Mountain, Big Thunder, Splash Mountain, and Pirates. I have no need for PP (all 4 visits in past and it’s broken down every time on us) and Jungle Cruise not a big deal either for us.  Do you think this is right order?


We’re aiming for Space, then BTMRR, then HM just because it’s my husbands favorite. Kids want to skip PP, Splash, and Jungle Cruise. I’m doing space first bc even though it and BTMRR usually have similar return times, Space seems to have a longer standby line so I want to make sure we get that one on a LL.


----------



## lockets

staggalee said:


> Is it possible to cancel an already booked ILL$ if an earlier return time comes available and rebook?





Tom_E_D said:


> No, ILL$ are non-cancelable and nonrefundable (except for special circumstances).


I thought they can change it for you at a blue umbrella? The blue umbrella peeps helped me


----------



## DaviVascaino

scrappinginontario said:


> You can get 2 but you must park hop to do so as there is only one ILL$ at each park.


???
I just came back from Disney, I was able to get 2 ILL for each park a day

Just checked Disney website, and they say 2 ILL day per park.


----------



## HydroGuy

DaviVascaino said:


> ???
> I just came back from Disney, I was able to get 2 ILL for each park a day
> 
> Just checked Disney website, and they say 2 ILL day per park.


Yes, but there is only one ILL ride available per park right now.


----------



## scrappinginontario

DaviVascaino said:


> ???
> I just came back from Disney, I was able to get 2 ILL for each park a day
> 
> Just checked Disney website, and they say 2 ILL day per park.


You must have been back at least a few weeks.  On Feb 25th Disney changed their ILL$ offerings and there is only 1 available at each park from now until early August.

The information on the first page of this thread was updated to show current offerings.


----------



## Tom_E_D

lockets said:


> I thought they can change it for you at a blue umbrella? The blue umbrella peeps helped me


I assume you had "special circumstances," such as the time changed on you after booking or a conflict with an ADR. I was replying to a question whether you can cancel and rebook if you see a better time. The system doesn't let you do that for an ILL$.


----------



## Carrie in AZ

scrappinginontario said:


> Based on this and since you feel it would be worth it for even 1 shorter line then I would go ahead and purchase it now while you know the price of it.  You have nothing to lose if you're planning to add it anyway.



I agree with this.  I added it from the get go because I was worried the system would be glitchy and give us trouble if we tried to add it right before we needed it.  I just did it and didn't look back.  We were only in the parks for three days and hopped all three days.  Genie+ worked so incredibly well for us this past M/T/W,  we only had to wait for two rides during our three days.  We left feeling really good about it.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## DaviVascaino

scrappinginontario said:


> You must have been back at least a few weeks.  On Feb 25th Disney changed their ILL$ offerings and there is only 1 available at each park from now until early August.
> 
> The information on the first page of this thread was updated to show current offerings.


Ah, so the problem is not you can't buy 2 ,is just that there is only one available now.


----------



## scrappinginontario

DaviVascaino said:


> Ah, so the problem is not you can't buy 2 ,is just that there is only one available now.


Yes.  The only way to use 2 ILL$ on the same day is to have park hoppers and hop to a 2nd park to use the second ILL$.


----------



## DaviVascaino

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes.  The only way to use 2 ILL$ on the same day is to have park hoppers and hop to a 2nd park to use the second ILL$.


Makes sense. I was afraid there was a new rule. I am pretty sure if Tron and guardian coming soon they will go back to 2


----------



## Avery&Todd

I wanted to report back on our experience on having APs and a "mixed ticket" as my cousin had a 6-day w/ Genie.

Under my MDE account was myself, my DH and my cousin so each morning I was able to log into my husband's MDE account which only showed himself and I and I bought Genie+ EASILY each morning.  Then I worked on my Tip Board and by 7am I was ready to buy our ILL$ and LL and each day we got what we wanted and at times that worked with our meals and schedule!!

Let me know if anyone has questions!


----------



## Westerner

DaviVascaino said:


> can  genie plus sell out for a busy day?? I am planning to buy 5 day tickets, but only want to buy genie plus for 4 days. I understand I either buy 5 days with genie plus for all days, or I buy base ticket and individually buy genie plus after 12AM for the day I want to go. Wondering If there is a chance I might not be able to buy genie plus (glitchy app, sold out etc..)


I had 7 day tickets and added it day of, for 6 of the days.  Worst that happened was once I got a notification in MDE at around 10pm that it couldnt be added til 3am bc of tech issues.  So instead of adding it at midnight before going to sleep I added it at 645 next morning.

I think the strongest reason for buying G+ in advance with your tickets is in case price goes up.


----------



## DonTheDuck

disneylover102 said:


> Another successful day of genie+ yesterday! I again got lucky the night before and was able to reserve Epcot.
> 
> 
> 
> So I woke up a little before 7, bought genie+, and once again pinned Frozen to my tip board. Then at 7:00:00 I refreshed and tapped through as fast as I could and got it for 8:50 (the park opened at 8:30). Then I headed to Epcot and got to the IG entrance a little before 8. I scanned into the park and sat on a bench until they stopped checking for resort reservations for early entry a few minutes before 8:30. During that time I got a FOP LL for 2:40. Since all the resort guests were going to Ratatouille I hurried over to Frozen and beat the non-resort guest rope drop crowd from the main entrance and I got on in less than 10 minutes. Then I re-rode with my LL.
> 
> 
> 
> After scanning in I refreshed a bit and got Slinky for 7:10 PM. After that I went over to Soarin’ and waited about 10 minutes. I noticed the wait at Ratatouille was starting to drop so I headed over there and while the posted wait was 75 minutes, it was less than 40. However after I got off the posted wait was 50 and I hopped in line again and waited 54 (I’m assuming LL got backed up). While in line I reserved Tower of Terror for 7:45. Then I went to Mission Space and waited about 20 minutes and then pretty much walked on to Test Track twice in the single rider line. Then I went over and did Soarin’ again since I wanted to grab something from Sunshine Seasons. The posted wait was 35 but there was actually no wait at all before the LL merge point… which was kind of silly because LL was 4 hours away for it but a LL was useless… anyway when I got off I reserved Na’vi River Journey for 6:30 (I had to refresh a bit to get it earlier than 7:10 which wasn’t gonna work). Then after eating I did Spaceship Earth and it was time to park hop.
> 
> 
> 
> I waited just a few minutes for the bus to AK and by the time I got there it was time to use my FOP LL. I did that and then got back in the standby line which was posted at 95 and was actually 85. Just after I got in line I refreshed a bit and got Dinosaur for about a half hour later which I ended up cancelling because FOP was taking just barely too long (I was hoping it would go just a little faster). After I got off I got right back in line for FOP (posted 80, actually 75) and after quite a bit of refreshing I got Rock n Roller Coaster for 7:55. After getting off FOP I used my LL at Na’vi River Journey and then headed to HS.
> 
> 
> 
> I used my LL for Slinky and let me just say it could not be more overrated  anyway after that I used my LL at Tower of Terror and Rock n Roller Coaster and then finished the day by jumping in line for Rise just before park closing and waited for 50 minutes until sitting down on the ride.



putting in work!!  Nice job.


----------



## DaviVascaino

Westerner said:


> I had 7 day tickets and added it day of, for 6 of the days.  Worst that happened was once I got a notification in MDE at around 10pm that it couldnt be added til 3am bc of tech issues.  So instead of adding it at midnight before going to sleep I added it at 645 next morning.
> 
> I think the strongest reason for buying G+ in advance with your tickets is in case price goes up.


Makes sense. Thanks


----------



## Imamom2

I have been following the Genie questions because this visit I have AP but DH doesn’t. I know there is a glitch if I’m purchasing Genie by the day for each of us. If I just add Genie to his length of stay will I be able to purchase Genie at midnight (or 6 am) each day for my AP? Thanks


----------



## scrappinginontario

Imamom2 said:


> I have been following the Genie questions because this visit I have AP but DH doesn’t. I know there is a glitch if I’m purchasing Genie by the day for each of us. If I just add Genie to his length of stay will I be able to purchase Genie at midnight (or 6 am) each day for my AP? Thanks


Post 7 of this thread explains how to handle this scenario if you purchase in advance.

personally since you need to purchase day of for your AP anyways I would wait and do both at the same time each day if it was me to avoid the glitch.  Also, depending on when you purchased your husband’s ticket, if you add it now you will also pay the increase in ticket price.


----------



## Imamom2

scrappinginontario said:


> Post 7 of this thread explains how to handle this scenario if you purchase in advance.
> 
> personally since you need to purchase day of for your AP anyways I would wait and do both at the same time each day if it was me to avoid the glitch.  Also, depending on when you purchased your husband’s ticket, if you add it now you will also pay the increase in ticket price.


I thought the glitch meant I would have to call the Tech Support number to purchase AP Genie and Ticket Holder Genie at the same time day of?


----------



## jbish

caryrae said:


> I thought the price for genie plus is $15 a day per person? I was looking to add it to our tickets and the price for two 3 day tickets said subtotal $108 and $115.02 with tax which is $18 a day. The Disney website says it’s $15 a day which would be $90 before taxes.


FYI, this happened to me and I was able to get a refund for the cost of the ticket price increase. Took me three hours of holds and callbacks to finally get the refund, so you’d have to decide if it’s worth your time to do that. On principle, I just couldn’t swallow Disney taking another $58 from me when I had just spent $400 on G+.* Sigh *


----------



## HydroGuy

I have been reading about G+LL use when the ride is down. Can someone clarify this for a bit more?

If I understand, it turns into a sort of anytime LL to certain other rides at the park.

For G+LL:

1. What happens to the "double-tap" strategy if the LL window is <120 minutes? Since you cannot double-tap into that ride, are you then eligible to get your next G+LL when the LL window opens for the closed ride?

2. If you use the anytime LL for a different ride can you then book the original LL ride with another LL later assuming it comes back online? Or is it generally best to just hold on to the anytime pass and use it on the original ride that went down after it comes back online?

For ILL$:

3. For an ILL$ does it turn into any anytime ILL or does it give you a new window for the ride?


----------



## mickey916

Imamom2 said:


> I thought the glitch meant I would have to call the Tech Support number to purchase AP Genie and Ticket Holder Genie at the same time day of?


No the glitch only occurs when one party has an AP and the other has Genie+ already added on to their ticket. If you don't add genie+ to your DH's ticket in advance you should be able to add it daily for both you through MDE.


----------



## disneylover102

HydroGuy said:


> I have been reading about G+LL use when the ride is down. Can someone clarify this for a bit more?
> 
> If I understand, it turns into a sort of anytime LL to certain other rides at the park.
> 
> For G+LL:
> 
> 1. What happens to the "double-tap" strategy if the LL window is <120 minutes? Since you cannot double-tap into that ride, are you then eligible to get your next G+LL when the LL window opens for the closed ride?
> 
> 2. If you use the anytime LL for a different ride can you then book the original LL ride with another LL later assuming it comes back online? Or is it generally best to just hold on to the anytime pass and use it on the original ride that went down after it comes back online?
> 
> For ILL$:
> 
> 3. For an ILL$ does it turn into any anytime ILL or does it give you a new window for the ride?


1. What happens to the "double-tap" strategy if the LL window is <120 minutes? Since you cannot double-tap into that ride, are you then eligible to get your next G+LL when the LL window opens for the closed ride? *When you get an anytime LL you are automatically eligible to book another LL*

2. If you use the anytime LL for a different ride can you then book the original LL ride with another LL later assuming it comes back online? Or is it generally best to just hold on to the anytime pass and use it on the original ride that went down after it comes back online? *When you get an anytime LL you can always book the original ride again. Think of it as a bonus pass that makes the system basically forget you ever booked that ride in the first place*

3. For an ILL$ does it turn into any anytime ILL or does it give you a new window for the ride? *I haven’t had this happen at WDW but it’s happened at DL a few times and it should work pretty much the same. So it does turn into an anytime ILL$ but it’s only valid on that ride. So if you have Rise and it goes down you get a pass valid just on Rise the rest of the day. Note that when this happens you are eligible to book an additional ILL$ for that ride. For example say I bought Rise and Ratatouille (which is my limit since I can only buy 2 ILL$ per day) but Rise goes down and I get an anytime pass. I can now either buy Rise again or buy another ILL$ because the system has basically forgot that I ever bought Rise.*


----------



## Westerner

disneylover102 said:


> 1. What happens to the "double-tap" strategy if the LL window is <120 minutes? Since you cannot double-tap into that ride, are you then eligible to get your next G+LL when the LL window opens for the closed ride? *When you get an anytime LL you are automatically eligible to book another LL*


I assume this is only if the ride that went down was your most recently booked LL?


----------



## disneylover102

Westerner said:


> I assume this is only if the ride that went down was your most recently booked LL?


Yes


----------



## Miffy

[QUOTE="disneylover102, post: 63843978, member: 614957"

3. For an ILL$ does it turn into any anytime ILL or does it give you a new window for the ride? *I haven’t had this happen at WDW but it’s happened at DL a few times and it should work pretty much the same. So it does turn into an anytime ILL$ but it’s only valid on that ride. So if you have Rise and it goes down you get a pass valid just on Rise the rest of the day. Note that when this happens you are eligible to book an additional ILL$ for that ride. For example say I bought Rise and Ratatouille (which is my limit since I can only buy 2 ILL$ per day) but Rise goes down and I get an anytime pass. I can now either buy Rise again or buy another ILL$ because the system has basically forgot that I ever bought Rise.*
[/QUOTE]
Re the text highlighted in blue: It's my understanding that if, for example, Rise goes down and that was the ride that you'd purchased an ILL$ for and you get an anytime ILL$, that anytime ILL$ is specifically for Rise. If you use it for Rise, you can't then book another ILL$ for Rise for that day. No?

Or are you saying that in addition to this anytime ILL$ for Rise you can then book another ILL$ for Rise and use both of them for Rise? 

I am so confused! Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Hoopfamily

We have 7 day park hoppers for our June trip.  We are planning to add genie plus to 4 of the days individually.  The Disney website says you will pay the free for Genie plus as well as any change in the ticket price. I bought my tickets at least years price through a Undercover Tourist.  Is Disney going to hit me with a few or just the $15.00?  Am I reading to much into this?
Thank you.


----------



## disneylover102

Miffy said:


> [QUOTE="disneylover102, post: 63843978, member: 614957"
> 
> 3. For an ILL$ does it turn into any anytime ILL or does it give you a new window for the ride? *I haven’t had this happen at WDW but it’s happened at DL a few times and it should work pretty much the same. So it does turn into an anytime ILL$ but it’s only valid on that ride. So if you have Rise and it goes down you get a pass valid just on Rise the rest of the day. Note that when this happens you are eligible to book an additional ILL$ for that ride. For example say I bought Rise and Ratatouille (which is my limit since I can only buy 2 ILL$ per day) but Rise goes down and I get an anytime pass. I can now either buy Rise again or buy another ILL$ because the system has basically forgot that I ever bought Rise.*


Re the text highlighted in blue: It's my understanding that if, for example, Rise goes down and that was the ride that you'd purchased an ILL$ for and you get an anytime ILL$, that anytime ILL$ is specifically for Rise. If you use it for Rise, you can't then book another ILL$ for Rise for that day. No?

Or are you saying that in addition to this anytime ILL$ for Rise you can then book another ILL$ for Rise and use both of them for Rise?

I am so confused! Thanks for clarifying.
[/QUOTE]
I meant in addition


----------



## Meglen

To get past the upcharge you can add  genie+ after midnight the night before you plan on using it. . Any changes to the tickets they usually go based off current ticket prices. So I would not be surprised if they slap a bigger fee at you.


----------



## Miffy

disneylover102 said:


> Re the text highlighted in blue: It's my understanding that if, for example, Rise goes down and that was the ride that you'd purchased an ILL$ for and you get an anytime ILL$, that anytime ILL$ is specifically for Rise. If you use it for Rise, you can't then book another ILL$ for Rise for that day. No?
> 
> Or are you saying that in addition to this anytime ILL$ for Rise you can then book another ILL$ for Rise and use both of them for Rise?
> 
> I am so confused! Thanks for clarifying.


I meant in addition
[/QUOTE]
So you could end up with two ILL$ for Rise on the same day? That seems very un-Disney-like lately.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Imamom2 said:


> I thought the glitch meant I would have to call the Tech Support number to purchase AP Genie and Ticket Holder Genie at the same time day of?


No.  If you keep your tickets as they are right now (no G+ on the ticket) you will be fine to add G+ to both tickets.  


Hoopfamily said:


> We have 7 day park hoppers for our June trip.  We are planning to add genie plus to 4 of the days individually.  The Disney website says you will pay the free for Genie plus as well as any change in the ticket price. I bought my tickets at least years price through a Undercover Tourist.  Is Disney going to hit me with a few or just the $15.00?  Am I reading to much into this?
> Thank you.


Currently if you add G+ by the day you will be charged $15 (plus tax) for each person, each day.  

Disney can make changes at any time but as of today that is what you would be charged.  What it will be like in June nobody really knows as changes can always be made by Disney.


----------



## kazerneke

A question : is the following is allowed ...
2 adults + 1 person ( 17 years old ) have all valid tickets with genie+ added .
all 3 enter in the park
LL reservations are made
for instance
adult 1 : ll1 for tower of terror at 10h
adult 2 : ll1 for aerosmith at 10h30
child1 : ll1 for slinky at 11h00

is the child ( of course without any adult ) allowed to enter the lightning lane by using the reservation of 1 of the adults ? Does CM check identity at the gate of lightning lane ?


----------



## CarolynFH

kazerneke said:


> A question : is the following is allowed ...
> 2 adults + 1 person ( 17 years old ) have all valid tickets with genie+ added .
> all 3 enter in the park
> LL reservations are made
> for instance
> adult 1 : ll1 for tower of terror at 10h
> adult 2 : ll1 for aerosmith at 10h30
> child1 : ll1 for slinky at 11h00
> 
> is the child ( of course without any adult ) allowed to enter the lightning lane by using the reservation of 1 of the adults ? Does CM check identity at the gate of lightning lane ?


No, no one checks ID at LL entrances. The 17 year old can use the adult’s MB or ticket card to scan in at the LL entrance, and no one will care.


----------



## scrappinginontario

kazerneke said:


> A question : is the following is allowed ...
> 2 adults + 1 person ( 17 years old ) have all valid tickets with genie+ added .
> all 3 enter in the park
> LL reservations are made
> for instance
> adult 1 : ll1 for tower of terror at 10h
> adult 2 : ll1 for aerosmith at 10h30
> child1 : ll1 for slinky at 11h00
> 
> is the child ( of course without any adult ) allowed to enter the lightning lane by using the reservation of 1 of the adults ? Does CM check identity at the gate of lightning lane ?


I'm guessing one of the adults does not want to ride their LL is booked for?


----------



## gzh6464

gorjus121 said:


> What is the likelihood of being able to buy LL$ for Avatar FoP if staying offsite? Any chance for morning availability?





staggalee said:


> t Hollywood, assuming not riding SDD, what is the current best strategy in order to get in Smuggler’s, RocknRoller, Tower, Mickey& Minnie & Toy Story?
> 
> We’ll have genie+, early entry & will be up at 7a to book. Will $ILL ROTR.
> 
> What’s best to book at 7? What’s best to rope drop? What’s best to stand-by after rope drop ride? What to book at 120min?
> 
> thanks for any help/advice



Just did this and this was our strategy (stayed on site).

1- At  7A booked TT in G+ and MMRR ILL$. Got to park very early before preferred guest RD and were in the park a little after 8 (regular admission time was 9).  Went straight to RoR and were off by 8:45. Went straignt to TSM ( which was shorter than MF) and were off by 10. Did single rider RnRC and were off by our 11:15 TT reservation.  Did MF in afternoon ( ugh long wait) and  our MMRR ILL$ later in the afternoon.

To be honest G+ was a waste as we only used it for our TT reservation which we could have done later in the night/evening without.  the ILL$ reservation was worth it (MMRR was cheaper than RoR so we ILL$ that ride and RD for RoR).  Did all major that day but took most of day (even got a second TSM by standby later). Skipped SDD (teens not interested).


----------



## disneylover102

gzh6464 said:


> To be honest G+ was a waste as we only used it for our TT reservation which we could have done later in the night/evening without.  the ILL$ reservation was worth it (MMRR was cheaper than RoR so we ILL$ that ride and RD for RoR).  Did all major that day but took most of day (even got a second TSM by standby later). Skipped SDD (teens not interested).


I wouldn’t call that a waste  the ToT line is ridiculously long and slow right now even at night due to the half capacity


----------



## kazerneke

CarolynFH said:


> No, no one checks ID at LL entrances. The 17 year old can use the adult’s MB or ticket card to scan in at the LL entrance, and no one will care.





scrappinginontario said:


> I'm guessing one of the adults does not want to ride their LL is booked for?


correct , the adult will not ride ... 

Thanks for the info .... this makes planning a lot more easy ( to make sure she can do as much as possible in 1 day ) ....


----------



## Miffy

disneylover102 said:


> I wouldn’t call that a waste  the ToT line is ridiculously long and slow right now even at night due to the half capacity


I agree in a way. We've used G+ for just one or two rides and because of the long standby lines were happy to have had it if not exactly happy to have paid for it. But there's no free G+ so paying for it has become part of the trip now.


----------



## Chris@Blenheim

Any news about Disney expanding the reservation window for genie + or lightning lane reservations? Not knowing what your doing til the day of your vacation kinda takes the fun out of it. If they have to charge at least let you make some reservations a month or 2 ahead of time instead of 7am the day of!! I'm just picturing staring at my phone walking back and forth across the park chasing fast passes..??  Missing the old way..


----------



## KrzyKtty101

Chris@Blenheim said:


> Any news about Disney expanding the reservation window for genie + or lightning lane reservations? Not knowing what your doing til the day of your vacation kinda takes the fun out of it. If they have to charge at least let you make some reservations a month or 2 ahead of time instead of 7am the day of!! I'm just picturing staring at my phone walking back and forth across the park chasing fast passes..??  Missing the old way..


 I don't think there is much of a chance in this happening anytime soon. The whole reason why they changed is because there were too many complaints from people stating that too much preplanning was required. That combined with everybody praising the Disneyland version of maxpath, and here we go.


----------



## Chris@Blenheim

KrzyKtty101 said:


> I don't think there is much of a chance in this happening anytime soon. The whole reason why they changed is because there were too many complaints from people stating that too much preplanning was required. That combined with everybody praising the Disneyland version of maxpath, and here we go.


What's the whole reason why they changed the fastpass system? It's hard for me believe people would rather get up at 630am while on vacation to plan the day compared to doing it three months prior. There really is no planning anymore.


----------



## elgerber

Chris@Blenheim said:


> Any news about Disney expanding the reservation window for genie + or lightning lane reservations? Not knowing what your doing til the day of your vacation kinda takes the fun out of it. If they have to charge at least let you make some reservations a month or 2 ahead of time instead of 7am the day of!! I'm just picturing staring at my phone walking back and forth across the park chasing fast passes..??  Missing the old way..


This would never happen unless they started allowing AP holders to buy in advance. Not likely.


----------



## Chris@Blenheim

elgerber said:


> This would never happen unless they started allowing AP holders to buy in advance. Not likely.


That would nice. It just doesn’t seem like it enhances your trip, just adds more clutter. Waking up at 630 and staring at your phone all day. Plan everything ahead of time, than just enjoy the parks with your family..


----------



## Imamom2

mickey916 said:


> No the glitch only occurs when one party has an AP and the other has Genie+ already added on to their ticket. If you don't add genie+ to your DH's ticket in advance you should be able to add it daily for both you through MDE.



Thank you so much - that’s what I have been wondering about.  We are flying out at 7:00 am so I am hoping to have it purchased before we board and make our first LL before take-off (I know I’m dreaming but it’s worth a shot - Genie+ will be a must Memorial Day Weekend).


----------



## Westerner

.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Chris@Blenheim said:


> Any news about Disney expanding the reservation window for genie + or lightning lane reservations? Not knowing what your doing til the day of your vacation kinda takes the fun out of it. If they have to charge at least let you make some reservations a month or 2 ahead of time instead of 7am the day of!! I'm just picturing staring at my phone walking back and forth across the park chasing fast passes..??  Missing the old way..


 Many people are at Disney for a number of days in a row so for myself this would add to the challenge.  Today is Tuesday and I’m going to MK Thursday so I need to wake up early to book MK on my AK day.  Tomorrow I’ll be at Epcot but I’ll still need to wake up early to book DHS for Friday.  Not an idea that would work for me.


----------



## JGinCincy

It seems like this was "sort of" answered in a different post, but I'm not sure. With G+ and rider switch... does every rider need to have a G+ reservation even for rider switch? Or, could "Party 1" of 1 parent/child have a G+ reservation and "Party 2" who is waiting (let's say another parent and an infant) still get to use the fast lane even without a reservation, and still get to take the child with him/her for the child's 2nd ride? If the whole party needs a reservation it sort of seems like Rider Switch is pointless unless you use the full standby line.

Same question for LL+ like RotR. Does the whole party need to purchase a LL+ reservation? Or only the group riding first as part of a rider switch?

We are a family of 5, with 1 or 2 kids being able to ride depending on the ride plus 1 infant and I guess the overarching question here is whether we can use rider switch to our advantage and operate separate G+ reservations in combination with rider switch, or do we need to assume we all need the same reservations?


----------



## wisblue

I know that the general rule for ILL$ allows you to purchase 2 ILL$ per day.

But, I saw someone post the other day that the change to having only one IILL$ attraction per park has resulted in a change that only allows one per day.

Has anyone confirmed one way or the other if someone with a hopper ticket can still get 2 ILL$ per day?


----------



## Gentry2004

wisblue said:


> I know that the general rule for ILL$ allows you to purchase 2 ILL$ per day.
> 
> But, I saw someone post the other day that the change to having only one IILL$ attraction per park has resulted in a change that only allows one per day.
> 
> Has anyone confirmed one way or the other if someone with a hopper ticket can still get 2 ILL$ per day?



people with hoppers have reported still getting 2 per day.


----------



## scrappinginontario

JGinCincy said:


> It seems like this was "sort of" answered in a different post, but I'm not sure. With G+ and rider switch... does every rider need to have a G+ reservation even for rider switch? Or, could "Party 1" of 1 parent/child have a G+ reservation and "Party 2" who is waiting (let's say another parent and an infant) still get to use the fast lane even without a reservation, and still get to take the child with him/her for the child's 2nd ride? If the whole party needs a reservation it sort of seems like Rider Switch is pointless unless you use the full standby line.
> 
> Same question for LL+ like RotR. Does the whole party need to purchase a LL+ reservation? Or only the group riding first as part of a rider switch?
> 
> We are a family of 5, with 1 or 2 kids being able to ride depending on the ride plus 1 infant and I guess the overarching question here is whether we can use rider switch to our advantage and operate separate G+ reservations in combination with rider switch, or do we need to assume we all need the same reservations?



Each person must have a LL or ILL$ reservation to ride, including when riding using Rider Swap.  The child will be able to ride twice but the second adult must also have a LL/ILL$ Reservation in or to qualify for rider swap.  Without it they could basically double dip all day.

The intention of using rider swap in the case you’re describing is for the child to ride twice.  If there isn’t a second child wanting to ride twice there is no need to use rider swap as each adult has a LL/ILL$ reservation and just rides one after another.  The LL/ILL$/Rider Swap entrance is all the same.

Rider Swap is normally intended for the second person skipping the standby line when the family does not have LL/ILL$.  The only real advantage to use Rider Swap with LL/ILL$ Reservations is the option for a second child to ride twice, once with each adult.


----------



## Westerner

Discussed in detail here
confusion arises bc currently there is only 1 $ILL per park since SM, Frozen, MMRR got moved to G+ til August.  Edit: EE is being refurbished.
Max of 2 still applies but you’ll need PH to reach it.


----------



## vinmar4

Good morning,

Getting ready to head to MK for a little while before our Reservation for the new restaurant at Steakhouse 71 (yay).

Anyway, I wanted to comment on our experience regarding FOP from yesterday as I mentioned before.
At the beginning of November, we used the standby line because the ILL$ was super long. It took us maybe 35 minutes total.

Yesterday, we had our doubts about buying the ILL$ before getting there. We wanted to see how it was was and check on the available times at that time. 

Well, we got there around noon, and by that time the wait time was over 120 minutes and no available ILL$. We went to Nomad's lounge to get some appetizers and drinks while we kept checking the times, nothing changed and saw that the times were getting worse, still no ILL$ available .

 Our adults kids went to get on some other rides ,and we went to see the new bird show and then we all  went to get some ribs. At that time, it was like 4 PM, and they decided to go and wait the 120 minutes thinking that it may be less than that. 

We kept checking for available ILL$, and right before 5PM , they became available for 6PM but only for a few minutes. I got one for DH and me. It took us in all ,like 15 minutes to get on the ride! We ended up exiting the ride just a few minutes after the rest of the party!


----------



## Westerner

.


----------



## JGinCincy

scrappinginontario said:


> Each person must have a LL or ILL$ reservation to ride, including when riding using Rider Swap.  The child will be able to ride twice but the second adult must also have a LL/ILL$ Reservation in or to qualify for rider swap.  Without it they could basically double dip all day.
> 
> The intention of using rider swap in the case you’re describing is for the child to ride twice.  If there isn’t a second child wanting to ride twice there is no need to use rider swap as each adult has a LL/ILL$ reservation and just rides one after another.  The LL/ILL$/Rider Swap entrance is all the same.
> 
> Rider Swap is normally intended for the second person skipping the standby line when the family does not have LL/ILL$.  The only real advantage to use Rider Swap with LL/ILL$ Reservations is the option for a second child to ride twice, once with each adult.



I guess the part I don't understand is, when we approach the CM to request Rider Swap, how do they know whether "Party 1" is about to go wait in Standby or use a LL? I get the double-dipping (which was an advantage to Fast Pass w/ Rider Swap honestly) but is the CM really going to say "Wait, the first parent has a LL reservation therefore I am not giving the second parent a Rider Swap pass because he/she doesn't have a LL reservation." That seems like a lot for the CM to decipher, but maybe not?


----------



## Kingoglow

There is only one ILL in each park and you cannot reserve the same ride twice.
Park Hoppers get around the restriction by being able to visit two (or more) parks, and make ILL reservations on two different rides, in two different parks.


----------



## gzh6464

disneylover102 said:


> I wouldn’t call that a waste  the ToT line is ridiculously long and slow right now even at night due to the half capacity



Yes we saved about 2 hours  standby wait time for the $15/pp charge of G+ for one  ride.  But G+ isn't meant to be  the same as ILL$ which you know is a pay per ride deal. 

Simple problem is there are not enough G+ passes available in DHS (less extent EP/AK) for the  few rides in these parks that are the priority  of most attending to make the service cost effective. In MK there are more rides, more passes, and visitor priorities do not overlap as much making the service more  cost effective in that park.


----------



## holden

We've done two in one day at different parks.


----------



## vinmar4

Westerner said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Based on thrilldata FoP often has drops (new availability) around 11:40, 2:05 and 5:10 so checking at or shortly before those times can pay dividends.  Also Sometimes around 9-ish but these seem less consistent.



That's what I did!
I remembered that I had taken note of those hours, so I started checking before the 5:10 PM.
Thank you


----------



## Akck

JGinCincy said:


> I guess the part I don't understand is, when we approach the CM to request Rider Swap, how do they know whether "Party 1" is about to go wait in Standby or use a LL? I get the double-dipping (which was an advantage to Fast Pass w/ Rider Swap honestly) but is the CM really going to say "Wait, the first parent has a LL reservation therefore I am not giving the second parent a Rider Swap pass because he/she doesn't have a LL reservation." That seems like a lot for the CM to decipher, but maybe not?



I have no idea how rider swap works, but one easy way would be for the CM have both parents check in and then give the second parent the pass.


----------



## boxer

Like to get ILL for Rise on our first day at DHS---but we would need a morning or early-afternoon time, as we won't spend all day in the park.  I know it is a crap shoot to get the ILL in the morning--so if our time is not available, do I just rope drop the park that day?  What are times (or secrets) if we wait in stand-by first-thing in the morning?  We will be at OKW so we get the extra half-hour entry--and from trips in the past, they start letting people in about an hour early IIRC.  Any advice?


----------



## Westerner

.


----------



## wisblue

Westerner said:


> Suggest you wait til 7:17 to book RotR, seems like return times are earlier then and a bit more predictable.



I wouldn’t wait until 7:17 to try to book. I would try to get something first thing at 7:00 but then keep refreshing if you can’t get something acceptable to you.

The times that come up at 7:17 do seem to be predictable, but they aren’t guaranteed, especially for earlier times. Especially when the parks are very crowded (like this week) the 7:17 times don’t seem to last as long.


----------



## Westerner

.


----------



## VandVsmama

Chris@Blenheim said:


> What's the whole reason why they changed the fastpass system? It's hard for me believe people would rather get up at 630am while on vacation to plan the day compared to doing it three months prior. There really is no planning anymore.



Max Pass did not operate exactly like Genie+ does.  We used Max Pass @ DL a few times pre-pandemic.  How it operated was like this:


Had to have your ticket scanned into the park in order to use it.  EVEN if you had an AP.  EVEN if you stayed at an on site hotel.
You could buy it ahead of time and add to every day of your multi-day ticket or just pay on a daily basis one day at a time.
If you didn't have PH ticket, then you couldn't use it to get a FP to the other park.
NO extra $$ to pay in addition to the Max Pass fee.  For example, there was no "Pay $X in addition to Max Pass in order to get a FP for ROTR or Space Mtn."  
No limit to # of FPs you could get each day using Max Pass.  If you wanted to ride the Matterhorn again and again w/Max Pass, you could as long as FP return times were still available (i.e., that ride hadn't 'sold out' yet for the day for FPs).
Max Pass was absolutely a superior system to Genie+ in my opinion.


----------



## gzh6464

where is thrilldata?


----------



## HydroGuy

VandVsmama said:


> Max Pass did not operate exactly like Genie+ does.  We used Max Pass @ DL a few times pre-pandemic.  How it operated was like this:
> 
> 
> Had to have your ticket scanned into the park in order to use it.  EVEN if you had an AP.  EVEN if you stayed at an on site hotel.
> You could buy it ahead of time and add to every day of your multi-day ticket or just pay on a daily basis one day at a time.
> If you didn't have PH ticket, then you couldn't use it to get a FP to the other park.
> NO extra $$ to pay in addition to the Max Pass fee.  For example, there was no "Pay $X in addition to Max Pass in order to get a FP for ROTR or Space Mtn."
> No limit to # of FPs you could get each day using Max Pass.  If you wanted to ride the Matterhorn again and again w/Max Pass, you could as long as FP return times were still available (i.e., that ride hadn't 'sold out' yet for the day for FPs).
> Max Pass was absolutely a superior system to Genie+ in my opinion.


Superior for WDW or DLR? I do not see how MP would work at WDW. It "worked" at DLR for people who came at Rope Drop. For those who came later it really didn't. Since I am a RD person it worked great for me.

For WDW? There is just no way Disney can come up with a system that works well for everyone. MP would not work well IMO because it requires you to _enter a park_ before booking your FP. So anyone who likes to come to the park later would miss out.

FP+ "worked" best for those who stayed onsite, had a reservation 2 months in advance, and got online at 60 days to make their reservation. For people who stayed offsite or got online later it did not work as well. Lots of people say they liked FP+ but a system that forces you to choose a park and ride reservations and the time window 60 days before the visit was just plain crazy IMO. It was nice to be able to get more FPs on the day of your visit and do repeat rides with FP.

G+ seems to solve all those problems as equitably as possible for WDW. You do NOT have to enter a park to make the res (like MP). You do NOT have to decide a park until you make the park reservation (unlike FP+ that meant a park decision 60 days in advance). With G+ you do not have to decide your ride until 7AM that day.

From what I am reading and will experience shortly, G+ would be improved if you could choose the time for your ride and have that stick. Right now it is frustrating to hear about how the choice you make changes on you at the last moment. Same thing for ILL$. The moving ride windows seems crazy. It would also improve if Disney had the parks sufficiently on track such that standby lines were not so horrific. It would be nice to able to reserve repeat G+.


----------



## HydroGuy

gzh6464 said:


> where is thrilldata?


It is a website.


----------



## Gentry2004

Westerner said:


> The problem with booking RotR at 7:00:00 is if you unexpectedly get a late time, you can't cancel and rebook (unlike G+).  So if you *must* have an earlier time like the poster who asked, waiting til 7:17 could actually be less risky.



It is absolutely INSANE to me that they can charge you a non-refundable price for a ILL$ and you won't even know the time until AFTER you have paid. INSANITY.


----------



## wisblue

Westerner said:


> The problem with booking RotR at 7:00:00 is if you unexpectedly get a late time, you can't cancel and rebook (unlike G+).  So if you *must* have an earlier time like the poster who asked, waiting til 7:17 could actually be less risky.



Until I’ve actually done it, I can’t be sure that booking at 7:17 doesn’t carry the same risk that you could click on an earlier time and end up with a much later one as you go through the booking process.

The OP said they were looking at morning or early afternoon. If that was what I was  after I would try at 7:00:00 to click on the earliest time possible and see how it progresses. 

If the last time before I agree to purchase is well within my desired time frame I would take a shot at it and if it ends up being much later than that I would go to a Guest Experience team member, explain what happened and try to get it changed or refunded.


----------



## Westerner

.


----------



## Westerner

.


----------



## wisblue

Gentry2004 said:


> It is absolutely INSANE to me that they can charge you a non-refundable price for a ILL$ and you won't even know the time until AFTER you have paid. INSANITY.



It is ridiculous, but while they might be able to charge you I’m confident they wouldn’t be able to make the charge stick, even if it takes disputing the charge with my credit card company. That’s what I would do if I couldn‘t get a credit onsite.


----------



## wdhinn89

Gentry2004 said:


> It is absolutely INSANE to me that they can charge you a non-refundable price for a ILL$ and you won't even know the time until AFTER you have paid. INSANITY.


I know!!!  I thought when you purchased a ride, you got the time you picked,  I thought that it was only fastpass rides that the time could change.


----------



## VandVsmama

HydroGuy said:


> Superior for WDW or DLR? I do not see how MP would work at WDW. It "worked" at DLR for people who came at Rope Drop. For those who came later it really didn't. Since I am a RD person it worked great for me.
> 
> For WDW? There is just no way Disney can come up with a system that works well for everyone. MP would not work well IMO because it requires you to _enter a park_ before booking your FP. So anyone who likes to come to the park later would miss out.
> 
> FP+ "worked" best for those who stayed onsite, had a reservation 2 months in advance, and got online at 60 days to make their reservation. For people who stayed offsite or got online later it did not work as well. Lots of people say they liked FP+ but a system that forces you to choose a park and ride reservations and the time window 60 days before the visit was just plain crazy IMO. It was nice to be able to get more FPs on the day of yoru visit and do repeat rides with FP.
> 
> G+ seems to solve all those problems as equitably as possible for WDW. You do NOT have to enter a park to make the res (like MP). You do NOT have to decide a park until you make the park reservation (unlike FP+ that meant a park decision 60 days in advance). With G+ you do not have to decide your ride until 7AM that day.
> 
> From what I am reading and will experience shortly, G+ would be improved if you could choose the time for your ride and have that stick. Right now it is frustrating to hear about how the chocie you make changes on you at the last moment. Same thing for ILL$. The moving ride windows seems crazy. It would also improve if Disney had the parks sufficiently on track such that standby lines were not so horrific. It would be nice to able to reserve repeat G+.



See, I hated the FP+ system with the whole 'reserve 3 rides 60 days ahead of time.'


----------



## KrzyKtty101

Chris@Blenheim said:


> What's the whole reason why they changed the fastpass system? It's hard for me believe people would rather get up at 630am while on vacation to plan the day compared to doing it three months prior. There really is no planning anymore.


The complaints about the old system we're probably in no small part due to the fact that you would have to know exactly what parks you would be at on the exact days to make your preplanned fast pass selections.  Those staying at the resorts also had a monopoly on getting it is more premium selections.


----------



## wisblue

Westerner said:


> Somebody reported here that the RotR return times changed pretty slowly today at around 7:17 for approx 3 minutes.  If it were me I'd stalk Tip Board a few days before my trip, observe return time shifts at 7:00 vs 7:17 and use that to decide when to book.



I am doing that now in anticipation of a trip next week, but what you can’t tell when you check from home is what times you will be offered when you click on the available time on the Tip Board.

For example, if the Tip Board says there is a time at 9:45 that doesn’t necessarily mean that you can choose any time between 9:45 and closing. You might click on 9:45 and only be offered times for later hours. Or you could request a time in the 10 AM hour and click on that and have the next screen offer a time a few hours later.

The hope is that times wouldn’t change as much at 7:17 as at 7:00 when traffic is at a peak. 

I think those later drops might be more useful for people who are just looking for any time than ones who have a narrower window.

On our DHS day next Wednesday I will be shooting for the earliest time possible at 7:00, hoping to get something around 10 or 11. If we can’t get something before about 1 I might then try to get something in the late afternoon or early evening.

I‘ll report back after I have live experience. The other two times I got LL for ROTR I wanted times in the late afternoon and early evening and was able to get them. It might be different trying for something earlier.


----------



## Sweettears

KrzyKtty101 said:


> The complaints about the old system we're probably in no small part due to the fact that you would have to know exactly what parks you would be at on the exact days to make your preplanned fast pass selections.  Those staying at the resorts also had a monopoly on getting it is more premium selections.


At least DS hotels were included in the process before. Not so with $ILL


----------



## g-dad66

Yesterday morning at 7am, we selected 1pm for Remy. By the time the purchase was completed we had 6pm.


----------



## Sweettears

g-dad66 said:


> Yesterday morning at 7am, we selected 1pm for Remy. By the time the purchase was completed we had 6pm.


I would have considered myself lucky. Every time a $ILL popped up it said nothing available after I thought I grabbed it


----------



## DisneySyd

wisblue said:


> I wouldn’t wait until 7:17 to try to book. I would try to get something first thing at 7:00 but then keep refreshing if you can’t get something acceptable to you.
> 
> The times that come up at 7:17 do seem to be predictable, but they aren’t guaranteed, especially for earlier times. Especially when the parks are very crowded (like this week) the 7:17 times don’t seem to last as long.


I’ve been here since the 5th. I have actually found 7:17 to be way more stable (you actually get close to the time you originally pick) than 7 am. I have had success at 7am, but I was booking afternoon times, and they still shifted quite a bit (didn’t matter for my plans). The 7:17 times didn’t move as much through the booking process.
All that said, I would agree that trying at 7am makes the most sense. If the timing doesn’t work (or Disney IT does it’s thing) take a deep breath and start refreshing. After you’re successful (likely at 7:17) you won’t even need a coffee…the adrenaline will carry you for the next few hours 
Good luck


----------



## DisneySyd

On a separate note, I observed something that may be pure coincidence but it happened a few times this trip. After it happened again today I thought it was worth sharing (especially as I received so much wonderful advice here). I was at animal kingdom today and was trying for Kali for 3/4ish around 1:30. It had been showing times between 5:30-7:30 for the 1/2hr I was checking. I finally decided to just click the 7:10 time and a 3:30 popped up and I was able to book it. I will note that I had FOP from 3-4 and LionKing for the 3pm show. This had happened in other parks where when I clicked on a ride I wanted it gave me options overlapping/fitting in with my booked rides. Again, this may be pure coincidence but it happened more than once. For me it’s been  worth clicking “book experience” even if the time doesn’t work (when I remember my own tip…lol). Worst that happens is you get offered the posted time and go back to refreshing.


----------



## DisneySyd

wisblue said:


> I am doing that now in anticipation of a trip next week, but what you can’t tell when you check from home is what times you will be offered when you click on the available time on the Tip Board.
> 
> For example, if the Tip Board says there is a time at 9:45 that doesn’t necessarily mean that you can choose any time between 9:45 and closing. You might click on 9:45 and only be offered times for later hours. Or you could request a time in the 10 AM hour and click on that and have the next screen offer a time a few hours later.
> 
> The hope is that times wouldn’t change as much at 7:17 as at 7:00 when traffic is at a peak.
> 
> I think those later drops might be more useful for people who are just looking for any time than ones who have a narrower window.
> 
> On our DHS day next Wednesday I will be shooting for the earliest time possible at 7:00, hoping to get something around 10 or 11. If we can’t get something before about 1 I might then try to get something in the late afternoon or early evening.
> 
> I‘ll report back after I have live experience. The other two times I got LL for ROTR I wanted times in the late afternoon and early evening and was able to get them. It might be different trying for something earlier.


From my experience, try for your preferred time at 7. If you can’t get it, don’t take an unacceptable time. You can start refreshing around 7:16 and likely by 7:17 you’ll find a good time that won’t change as you book it. Personally, I was too stressed and refreshed constantly after 7am…despite me checking everyday for the week before our trip that my advice worked. It always turned out that 7:17 was the sweet spot. Do as I say, not as I do…lol.
Plus, you can always book the late afternoon/evening slots at the later drop.


----------



## wisblue

DisneySyd said:


> On a separate note, I observed something that may be pure coincidence but it happened a few times this trip. After it happened again today I thought it was worth sharing (especially as I received so much wonderful advice here). I was at animal kingdom today and was trying for Kali for 3/4ish around 1:30. It had been showing times between 5:30-7:30 for the 1/2hr I was checking. I finally decided to just click the 7:10 time and a 3:30 popped up and I was able to book it. I will note that I had FOP from 3-4 and LionKing for the 3pm show. This had happened in other parks where when I clicked on a ride I wanted it gave me options overlapping/fitting in with my booked rides. Again, this may be pure coincidence but it happened more than once. For me it’s been  worth clicking “book experience” even if the time doesn’t work (when I remember my own tip…lol). Worst that happens is you get offered the posted time and go back to refreshing.



Interesting. If anything you would think the system would do just the opposite to avoid overlaps.

My guess is that it’s just a coincidence or good luck, but still a good tip. If that earlier time pops up you have a head start toward claiming it.


----------



## wisblue

I had something goofy happen when practicing this morning.

Right at 7 I was going to check availability for Jungle Cruise because that’s what I’ll be doing next Tuesday. When I refreshed at 7 on the dot, there were no LL buttons for any of the MK attractions. Not the usual “book at 7” you see before 7 or the “not currently offered” you see when everything is gone.

So, I switched to another park and that was normal, and when I came back to JC it was normal but the return time was after noon.

Ive had the spinning followed by “something went wrong”, and a frozen screen before but this was a first.


----------



## wisblue

g-dad66 said:


> Yesterday morning at 7am, we selected 1pm for Remy. By the time the purchase was completed we had 6pm.



Was that the time before you clicked to purchase or did it go out even further after?


----------



## g-dad66

wisblue said:


> Was that the time before you clicked to purchase or did it go out even further after?


When you click on book experience, you see times 8am, 9am, 10am etc.
I chose 1pm.
You are then given more specific choices such as 1:10, 1:20 etc.
I don’t recall which one I picked as they were all fine.
Then you get the screen to confirm which guests this is for (all tickets and park reservation are pre-selected.
You then get the payment page, and after you click purchase, you see what time you got.
Absolutely no way to know we’re going to get 6pm before we clicked Purchase.

CORRECTION: My last statement is incorrect. There is a screen showing time AFTER the Select guests screen and and BEFORE the Payment page.
I know this because I paid close attention to my FoP purchase which I just completed. The time showing on this confirmation page is the same as what I ended up with.


----------



## g-dad66

My FoP experience this morning:
At 7am, I picked 9am, then 9:05am, then on next page confirmed guests. Then next page showed time of 12:40 to 1:40.  Too late for us, so I backed out.
There is now no availability. I continually refreshed for the next 16 minutes with no availability and then at 7:17 there is magically  availability, and I got exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Westerner

.


----------



## boxer

Another question--do you need a Park Reservation to book an ILL?  Meaning, if I see availability for say Ratatouille but have a reservation for say MK--can I still book that?  Obviously, I would switch the Park Reservation after booking the ILL


----------



## GBRforWDW

boxer said:


> Another question--do you need a Park Reservation to book an ILL?  Meaning, if I see availability for say Ratatouille but have a reservation for say MK--can I still book that?  Obviously, I would switch the Park Reservation after booking the ILL


Are you saying you have a single park per day ticket and would try to switch your reservation if an ILL$ you like was available?  

I don't know that this has been reported by anyone with a single park per day ticket.  If you have park hoppers, you can definitely do this.  I know the system checks for your park reservation and if you're not selecting your reserved park it sets the time to after 2pm.  I would assume that it would also verify you have hoppers before allowing you to select outside of your park reservation, so most likely, if you have the single park per day ticket, it will not work.


----------



## boxer

Our group has AP's and Park Hoppers.  So, basically if I saw an early time for RAT--I would need to have an Epcot park reservation (if say I had DHS that day)?


----------



## Disturbia

lisat723 said:


> This is great info! We are going to be in the MK on Easter Sunday, early park entry...4 adults, two boys 7 and 4
> Is it possible to make different G+ reservations for different people? Ex. the Dad and 7YO want to go to Big Thunder and Splash first. The rest of us want to take the 4YO to Pooh and Dumbo. Can we split the G+ based on where the group wants to go? Or do we just go there first to ride them, and schedule a G+ for all of us for Pan or PIrates let's say...


You can use rider swap on rides with height restrictions.  Then one kid gets to ride again with the waiting parent.


----------



## CarolynFH

boxer said:


> Our group has AP's and Park Hoppers.  So, basically if I saw an early time for RAT--I would need to have an Epcot park reservation (if say I had DHS that day)?


No, as long as you have hopping privileges you can book your ILL$ for any park. It just has to be after 2 PM if in a park you don’t have reservation for. ETA - if you have DHS reservation, you’d need to change to Epcot to book a Remy ILL$ earlier than 2.


----------



## Disturbia

boxer said:


> Our group has AP's and Park Hoppers.  So, basically if I saw an early time for RAT--I would need to have an Epcot park reservation (if say I had DHS that day)?


You can certainly do this, provided Epcot park reservations are still available.  I would definitely not do this for HS or MK unless there are park passes available (only book after 2 pm).


----------



## asafko

We have been to Disney many times as a family but my daughter is going on her senior trip next week and rooming with 3 girls who haven't been there yet. We haven't gone since Genie+ was added and were very used to the old way. I follow lots of Dis accounts and see the wait times have been really bad. Originally I didn't plan on adding Genie+ since it might be hard for them to coordinate their ride times together but given the high wait times I am considering it. How hard has it been for others to coordinate getting time slots together?


----------



## torchlight

If you want them to all be able to book Genie+ reservations for the same time slot, they all need to be linked to a single MDE account and make four-person reservations.  (rather than four individuals making their own reservations)


----------



## Chris@Blenheim

VandVsmama said:


> Max Pass did not operate exactly like Genie+ does.  We used Max Pass @ DL a few times pre-pandemic.  How it operated was like this:
> 
> 
> Had to have your ticket scanned into the park in order to use it.  EVEN if you had an AP.  EVEN if you stayed at an on site hotel.
> You could buy it ahead of time and add to every day of your multi-day ticket or just pay on a daily basis one day at a time.
> If you didn't have PH ticket, then you couldn't use it to get a FP to the other park.
> NO extra $$ to pay in addition to the Max Pass fee.  For example, there was no "Pay $X in addition to Max Pass in order to get a FP for ROTR or Space Mtn."
> No limit to # of FPs you could get each day using Max Pass.  If you wanted to ride the Matterhorn again and again w/Max Pass, you could as long as FP return times were still available (i.e., that ride hadn't 'sold out' yet for the day for FPs).
> Max Pass was absolutely a superior system to Genie+ in my opinion.




Yes agreed. They really need to revamp Genie+.  15 bucks is'nt bad but all the time/distraction taken away from your vacation is terrible.  Trying to find the upside to it???


----------



## Chris@Blenheim

KrzyKtty101 said:


> The complaints about the old system we're probably in no small part due to the fact that you would have to know exactly what parks you would be at on the exact days to make your preplanned fast pass selections.  Those staying at the resorts also had a monopoly on getting it is more premium selections.


So you think we shouldn't stay at a disney resort than?  The new genie+ system isn't woth all the extra time taken away from your vacation. Just get rid of all fast passes than..??


----------



## KrzyKtty101

Chris@Blenheim said:


> So you think we shouldn't stay at a disney resort than?  The new genie+ system isn't woth all the extra time taken away from your vacation. Just get rid of all fast passes than..??


 I didn't really share my personal opinion one way or another, just the general consensus about the complaints Disney was trying to address. Personally I tend to be a type one military level planner. I had no issue with the old system. I can't really speak to the new system yet since I haven't used it. Waking up at the crack of dawn every day is what we do on park days anyway. Everybody vacations differently. There is no way that Disney can have a system that works well for everybody. They are trying system that makes them mad money. 

 Personally I don't see how people think the new system makes you spend all this time on your phone comparative to the old system. When I went to the park even with the old system, I felt glued to my phone at all times. It was not easy to try to manage multiple dinning reservations, multiple fast pass reservations, then making extra fast passes throughout the day, while trying to figure out what ride to go on next with the shortest line. It was the only way I could manage the wait times without ending up in hour long lines. Disney has been a phone heavy park for the last decade.

 I think people hate the new system so much that they are looking at the system they had before with rose colored glasses. It was not as perfect as people make it out to be.


----------



## disneylover102

KrzyKtty101 said:


> I think people hate the new system so much that they are looking at the system they had before with rose colored glasses. It was not as perfect as people make it out to be.


I agree with this! The old system was free which was obviously great. But if you compare fastpass+ and genie+, paid or not, each has its advantages and disadvantages. Fastpass+ was great because you could book 3 ahead of time but then it was one at a time after that with no 2 hour rule which is a really nice perk of genie+. Genie+ is also much more fair for non-resort guests. Neither system was/is perfect and in order to take full advantage of it you have to be on your phone a lot.


----------



## HydroGuy

I remember when FP+ came out and the long threads here on DIS about how awful it was. Long debates much like the ones on G+ now.

And I agree that FP+ also kept you glued to the phone trying to refresh to get a good FP or improve the one you had. So I am not sure G+ changes things much for most people in that regard.

The only way that would not be the case was for folks who booked their 3 FP+ passes ahead of time and just used those and did not look for more while at the park. Those people probably did exist and I would agree that is better than G+ where you have to keep hunting for FP throughout the day.


----------



## elgerber

HydroGuy said:


> I remember when FP+ came out and the long threads here on DIS about how awful it was. Long debates much like the ones on G+ now.
> 
> And I agree that FP+ also kept you glued to the phone trying to refresh to get a good FP or improve the one you had. So I am not sure G+ changes things much for most people in that regard.
> 
> The only way that would not be the case was for folks who booked their 3 FP+ passes ahead of time and just used those and did not look for more while at the park. Those people probably did exist and I would agree that is better than G+ where you have to keep hunting for FP throughout the day.


Agreed, I was always refreshing.  Also FP would not let you overlap, so if it was really busy, you still had down time between attractions.


----------



## Thorazine

We have a large party (eight people), where four people are staying on site and four people are staying offsite. Can I combine us all together into a single party in the app? If I do this, can I make 7 AM individual lightning lane reservations for the entire group, even though half of the group is staying offsite?


----------



## GBRforWDW

The ones staying offsite cannot get an individual lightning lane until the park opens.  You should be able to add them to friends and family though to make genie+ LL passes though.


----------



## lockets

ILLs together only if they were added to the on-site hotel room as guests.


----------



## scrappinginontario

The ILL$ post on the first page has been updated to clarify that onsite guests are not eligible to purchase ILL$ for offsite guests at 7AM.


----------



## Sweettears

HydroGuy said:


> I remember when FP+ came out and the long threads here on DIS about how awful it was. Long debates much like the ones on G+ now.
> 
> And I agree that FP+ also kept you glued to the phone trying to refresh to get a good FP or improve the one you had. So I am not sure G+ changes things much for most people in that regard.
> 
> The only way that would not be the case was for folks who booked their 3 FP+ passes ahead of time and just used those and did not look for more while at the park. Those people probably did exist and I would agree that is better than G+ where you have to keep hunting for FP throughout the day.


I will agree with this to a large extent. However I did my phone surfing beforehand and had my FP+ in hand by the time I was at WDW .   I rarely needed to make changes once there


----------



## scrappinginontario

For us, phone time didn't really change, if anything, it decreased this time.  Unfortunately that was because we were able to secure less LL than we had FP+ in the past.  

In the past it was common to secure 8-10 FP+ reservations in MK in a single day.  It's not possible (at least I couldn't figure out how to do that) with LL so it meant less time on the phone but also less skipped lines.

In the past we would book our 3 FP+ reservations for early in the day and as soon as those were gone, look for something available soon and use that.  Repeat.

Missing FP+ days for so many reasons!


----------



## DisneySyd

Disturbia said:


> You can certainly do this, provided Epcot park reservations are still available.  I would definitely not do this for HS or MK unless there are park passes available (only book after 2 pm).


The system will automatically limit you to times 2pm and onwards. I’ve done this a few times this trip. We had reservations at one park and I stacked $ILL and LL for the afternoon in another park. Even if it shows a morning time, when you click it automatically shows you 2pm or later.


----------



## gzh6464

For those that havn't seen the most recent videos from Allears.net and DFB two very good video people....both have said how horrible the crowds have been recently. I have to agree and I've been to Disney dozen's of times in the past 50 years (including holidays and typical busy periods). They are the worst I've ever seen with mobility in places bordering on dangerous (been pushed, shoved, runover by motor chairs, strollers etc..) Pretty insane.   Seen cues snaking into places never before. All possibly due to pent up travel needs for the past two years but who knows. Getting hotels and dinner reservations are crazy and G+ has only added to the insanity and of course the cost. They both post some pretty good tips. Some found out the hard way. One tip given is G+ is not worth it in Epcot. I would add AK and possibly DHS (especially if crowds are insane and G+ passes disappear quickly (by noon or early afternoon)  unless you feel you are getting your value out of 1-2 passes/per day. In MK it definitely has its place.  ILL$ is your call now with only one attraction per park which can be done by early AM RD anyway ( unless you want to do them twice then ILL$ and RD is the  way to go).


----------



## TLSnell1981

The recent crowds were horrible and so was our experience with genie plus.  Any and all issues required multiple trips to guest services/experience to stand in long lines for solutions. ..per CMs. I have never seen such a mess in all of our 40 years of visits  including many spring/fall breaks, Thanksgivings and Christmas.  

There were not enough cast members. ...especially trained personnel or services available.  They have created a stressful environment instead of a "magical" vacation.  I blame this totally on Disney. There is no excuse for how low the Mouse has fallen...


----------



## LCoulter

How current is the list of individual lightening lane attractions on page 1 of this thread?  I thought they stopped them?


----------



## GabrielMom

We have been her for one week, everyday is a 9 or a 10 day.  I have been able to book the ILL time I want at 717 each day.  I have even been able to purchase two (we have park hoppers)  for the exact time I want if I wait until 7:17.  Everytime I tried at 7am the time changed to a few hours later.  I did purchase once at 7am because the time was not changing on the screen but I was trying for a later time at 7pm.  

I think if you check a couple days in advance of your trip on ILL availability at 717 am and see it available, it is safe to wait until 717 to try to book. I've been refreshing daily between 7am and 717 during trip and each day new ILL showed up at 717 and lasts a fee good minutes.

I am trying very hard to avoid guest services during this trip.  I have found castmemembers to be very rude when having a problem with LLs, and got snarky remark from guest services when requesting refund for Rise ILL after it was down during our return time and we weren't able to wait for it to come back up.


----------



## Westerner

LCoulter said:


> How current is the list of individual lightening lane attractions on page 1 of this thread?  I thought they stopped them?


The list of Individual Lightning Lane Attractions ($ILL) in post 4 is current.

A short while ago 3 $ILL’s were moved to G+: SM, Frozen, MMRR.  This is supposed to last until August, leaving only 1 $ILL per park.  Note: EE in AK is closed for refurbishment.


----------



## wisblue

g-dad66 said:


> My FoP experience this morning:
> At 7am, I picked 9am, then 9:05am, then on next page confirmed guests. Then next page showed time of 12:40 to 1:40.  Too late for us, so I backed out.
> There is now no availability. I continually refreshed for the next 16 minutes with no availability and then at 7:17 there is magically  availability, and I got exactly what I wanted.



Is the "confirm guest" page before or after you select your time?

Maybe I'm remembering it wrong, but I thought that when you clicked on the Tip Board to purchase that attraction, the first thing that came up was the "confirm guest" screen. Then you saw the place to select an hour, and then a more specific time window, before you would purchase.

I know that if you practice at home the first thing you see is the screen to select your party with the note that you're not eligible because of no park reservation. 

When we were onsite I thought the same screen popped up first, but with everyone on the Friends and Family list with a valid ticket and park reservation was preselected.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

HydroGuy said:


> I remember when FP+ came out and the long threads here on DIS about how awful it was. Long debates much like the ones on G+ now.
> 
> And I agree that FP+ also kept you glued to the phone trying to refresh to get a good FP or improve the one you had. So I am not sure G+ changes things much for most people in that regard.
> 
> The only way that would not be the case was for folks who booked their 3 FP+ passes ahead of time and just used those and did not look for more while at the park. Those people probably did exist and I would agree that is better than G+ where you have to keep hunting for FP throughout the day.


I agree that people really tend to forget how much complaining there was around FP+!  Funny how that works.  We've now experienced FP, FP+, and Genie/Genie+/ILL a number of times, and they all had good points and bad points.  We were at WDW in early March during an unusually busy time period for us (based on the same timeframe in years past), and we had mixed success with G+.  Some days it worked well, others it might not have been worth it.  Some days we just skipped it and didn't pay.  On the positive side, we found it worked best for us (this might not be the same for everyone) on days we park hopped and we could reserve LL later in the day.  We truly believe the biggest negative around Genie+ (and something that probably won't be changing), and the biggest difference from FP+ is ILL.  The top-tier attractions not being available as part of the Genie+ selections is completely different from FP+, and it makes G+ less valuable.  If all the attractions were part of the G+ options, it would work better - probably much like the old MaxPass system used to at DL.  But since Disney is getting $10-$20 per ride per person for ILL, it's not going away.  It's only going to get more expensive.  My concern with G+ is that they add more attractions to ILL.  Guess we'll see.


----------



## donaldanddaisy

Has anyone used G+ for parade viewing? Wondering how it works and whether it might be worth it?


----------



## RileyJames

This is some really good information. It answered a lot of the questions I had. Thank you for such a good post.


----------



## kranzaldua

I've searched around and haven't found this specific scenario, so I'm coming to the experts.  On an upcoming trip, I would like to try to do the stacking strategy.  I know I can make a park reservation, but honestly I'm not sure if I'll make it to any park before 2 (park hop activated!).  If I chose a random park (my favorite is AK) for that morning, in the event that I do get the chance before 2---but don't actually go to AK that day---does it mess up my stacking?  I feel like I read somewhere along the way that you *have* to scan into your reserved park before PH'ing.  Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## soniam

Must scan into reserved park before hopping. I don’t know how or if that affects G+ though. You can make G+ for the hopped park without making any for the reserved park.


----------



## Tom_E_D

This isn't really a "stacking" question. It's a Park pass reservation and park hopping question. You indeed must enter the park that you have a park pass reservation for before "hopping" to another park. You do not have to enter the first park before 2:00. You can go there after 2:00, but it must be your first park of the day. People have been turned away that showed up at the parks they wanted to Park-hop to without first entering their reserved park. (Some may have been able to talk  guest services into straightening it out and letting them enter, but I'd advise against trying it.)


----------



## KayKayJS

Can anyone give me a rundown on the genie+ parade viewing area and when to arrive? Thinking of using it with toddler.

sorry saw this was posted two posts earlier


----------



## GBRforWDW

donaldanddaisy said:


> Has anyone used G+ for parade viewing? Wondering how it works and whether it might be worth it?





KayKayJS said:


> Can anyone give me a rundown on the genie+ parade viewing area and when to arrive? Thinking of using it with toddler.
> 
> sorry saw this was posted two posts earlier


We used the Lightning Lane for the Christmas parade.  The information that pops up now when you click for information is similar to the Christmas parade.  If it is the same, the entrance was near where my red mark is, then the viewing area is the yellow area roped off to not allow access to anyone else.  I felt like it was worth it to have a guaranteed spot for something we really wanted to do.

I would say get there 20-30 minutes early. We got there about 10-15 early and it was already crowded.  Also, With the toddler, I'd highly recommend a restroom stop (if potty trained) before as it can be kind of a long wait for the littles.  I'm also not sure if theyd let you back in if you had to leave and the closest restrooms aren't that close.


----------



## holyrita

If a park reservation is still available for the park you planned to hop to after 2pm, and stacked your LLs in, can you cancel the existing park reservation day of and make it for the second park?


----------



## PittPantherfan

Do you really need a park hopper if you don't think you will make anywhere before 2? I would save the $$$.


----------



## scrappinginontario

PittPantherfan said:


> Do you really need a park hopper if you don't think you will make anywhere before 2? I would save the $$$.


No.  Just ensure the park you plan to go to is the one you have a reservation for.  We took park hopping off our tickets after Genie + was announced and didn't miss it a bit.


----------



## Juventus

holyrita said:


> If a park reservation is still available for the park you planned to hop to after 2pm, and stacked your LLs in, can you cancel the existing park reservation day of and make it for the second park?


I did this last week.


----------



## kranzaldua

Tom_E_D said:


> This isn't really a "stacking" question. It's a Park pass reservation and park hopping question. You indeed must enter the park that you have a park pass reservation for before "hopping" to another park. You do not have to enter the first park before 2:00. You can go there after 2:00, but it must be your first park of the day. People have been turned away that showed up at the parks they wanted to Park-hop to without first entering their reserved park. (Some may have been able to talk  guest services into straightening it out and letting them enter, but I'd advise against trying it.)


Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## kranzaldua

PittPantherfan said:


> Do you really need a park hopper if you don't think you will make anywhere before 2? I would save the $$$.


It's just that one day of the trip that it's an issue, and the question wasn't really for me- I have an annual pass this year.  My friend is doing a RunDisney race with me and she bought a 2 day park hopper, but because of the race on Saturday--I'm not sure what time we'll be at the park once we finish getting cleaned up and find some food.  I just wanted to know all the details, so that we weren't surprised by anything.


----------



## .snow.white.

AK opens at 7. Does Genie+ have an earlier start or is it still 7am?

TIA


----------



## scrappinginontario

.snow.white. said:


> AK opens at 7. Does Genie+ have an earlier start or is it still 7am?
> 
> TIA


Yes


----------



## samsonjs

I was trying to explain genie+ to my husband and I realized I'm still confused. Here's a scenario I thought of and I am not sure when I can technically book again. Can anyone help?

7am- book first LL (say it ends up being space mtn at noon)
11am- book second LL
noon- check into space mtn

Can I book a third LL when I check into space mtn at noon or do I wait until 1pm?


----------



## helix-helix

samsonjs said:


> 7am- book first LL (say it ends up being space mtn at noon)
> 11am- book second LL
> noon- check into space mtn
> 
> Can I book a third LL when I check into space mtn at noon or do I wait until 1pm?


You will wait until 1pm, assuming your second LL was for 1pm or later. Your next opportunity to book a LL is based on your most recently made LL reservation.


----------



## bambialways4ever

GBRforWDW said:


> We used the Lightning Lane for the Christmas parade.  The information that pops up now when you click for information is similar to the Christmas parade.  If it is the same, the entrance was near where my red mark is, then the viewing area is the yellow area roped off to not allow access to anyone else.  I felt like it was worth it to have a guaranteed spot for something we really wanted to do.
> 
> I would say get there 20-30 minutes early. We got there about 10-15 early and it was already crowded.  Also, With the toddler, I'd highly recommend a restroom stop (if potty trained) before as it can be kind of a long wait for the littles.  I'm also not sure if theyd let you back in if you had to leave and the closest restrooms aren't that close.
> 
> View attachment 655692


Did this have the same 2 hour window? Like, when you could you select your next lightning lane since there is no "Scanning in"?


----------



## Westerner

samsonjs said:


> I was trying to explain genie+ to my husband and I realized I'm still confused. Here's a scenario I thought of and I am not sure when I can technically book again. Can anyone help?
> 
> 7am- book first LL (say it ends up being space mtn at noon)
> 11am- book second LL
> noon- check into space mtn
> 
> Can I book a third LL when I check into space mtn at noon or do I wait until 1pm?


The way I remember is that *only your most recently booked G+ LL affects when you can book the next.*


----------



## Tom_E_D

.snow.white. said:


> AK opens at 7. Does Genie+ have an earlier start or is it still 7am?
> 
> TIA


From what I have read, Genie+ always starts at 7:00, even on days when Early Entry begins at AK by then. I don't believe any of the parks have had an official opening time (the one offsite guests use) as early as 7:00 yet. If and when they open a park that early, we will see.


----------



## Toadlover

Edited


----------



## GBRforWDW

bambialways4ever said:


> Did this have the same 2 hour window? Like, when you could you select your next lightning lane since there is no "Scanning in"?


They do actually have cast members with handheld scanners to scan your magic band to verify your pass.  But yes, same time restraints for booking


----------



## TacoCatGoatCheesePizza

We were thinking of doing AK and hopping to Epcot for the afternoon and stacking LLs in late April, which is supposed to be less crowded but who knows now…. Test Track is the kids #1 request for Epcot but it looking at the Twitter feed it has been distributed by just after 9 every day.  Guessing it will be back to normal park hours in late April.  I was originally planning on doing some earlier AK LL and then stacking a few for Epcot but if I have to book TT at 7 am for fear it will be gone by 9, can’t book anything at AK until 11 if it opens at 9 and feel like we waste 2 hours of potential LL time.  In non extended park hours, is TT still gone by 9?  WWYD?


----------



## g-dad66

wisblue said:


> Is the "confirm guest" page before or after you select your time?
> 
> Maybe I'm remembering it wrong, but I thought that when you clicked on the Tip Board to purchase that attraction, the first thing that came up was the "confirm guest" screen. Then you saw the place to select an hour, and then a more specific time window, before you would purchase.
> 
> I know that if you practice at home the first thing you see is the screen to select your party with the note that you're not eligible because of no park reservation.
> 
> When we were onsite I thought the same screen popped up first, but with everyone on the Friends and Family list with a valid ticket and park reservation was preselected.



You may be right that the Confirm Guest page is before the Choose Time pages (I know there are 2 of those pages: the first gives you something like 8:00, 9:00, 10:00 etc, and then after you select, say, 8:00, the next page gives you something like 8:10, 8:20, 8:30).
Perhaps someone else who books an ILL in the near future can clarify if the Confirm Guests page is before or after the Choose Time pages.
The important page is the one that comes after all those. It is the page that tells you what your time will be (can be wildly different from what you selected). Once you confirm that page, you get the Payment page.
The only time I was fully aware of what time I would be confirming, the time stayed the same after payment was completed.
The previous times, I was responding so quickly, I wasn’t fully aware of what time I was confirming until it was too late to back out.
I was responding so quickly that I didn’t even deselect the one member of our party that would not be doing the ride, for fear that the time involved to do that might result in the dreaded No Times Available page.


----------



## g-dad66

Unless things suddenly change (always a possibility), I agree with those who recommend booking your ILL at 7:17 am.
I know it seems risky but it is your best bet for getting the time you actually want.


----------



## justme0729

If I get genie +, can I use it in my park reservation park and the parks I hop to after 2:00pm?


----------



## Toadlover

We are arriving Wednesday to WDW.  There are 10 of us.  Can one of us get Genie+ and ILL for everyone in one felled swoop as long as they are added to  MDE?


----------



## lockets

Toadlover said:


> We are arriving Wednesday to WDW.  There are 10 of us.  Can one of us get Genie+ and ILL for everyone in one felled swoop as long as they are added to  MDE?



Yes


----------



## lockets

Toadlover said:


> We are arriving Wednesday to WDW.  There are 10 of us.  Can one of us get Genie+ and ILL for everyone in one felled swoop as long as they are added to  MDE?


I was able to for four pax. 10 not sure


----------



## Doingitagain

Toadlover said:


> We are arriving Wednesday to WDW.  There are 10 of us.  Can one of us get Genie+ and ILL for everyone in one felled swoop as long as they are added to  MDE?


Let us know how it goes.  We arrive Saturday with a party of 8!


----------



## scrappinginontario

justme0729 said:


> If I get genie +, can I use it in my park reservation park and the parks I hop to after 2:00pm?


Yes


----------



## thanxfornoticin

justme0729 said:


> If I get genie +, can I use it in my park reservation park and the parks I hop to after 2:00pm?


Yes, you can.  If you have a park hopper and a park reservation, you can actually use G+ to make LL reservations at any of the parks - all day at your 'park reservation' park, and after 2PM at the other parks.  We've actually found this approach to be the most effective use of G+ for us, allowing us to schedule LL slots later in the day when we park hop.


----------



## Alabama Minnie

If I read correctly, you can not get Individual LL for Mickey/Minnie railroad at HS for this coming week?
I was going to buy it for our DHS day (26th) for M/M and the Remy at Epcot since they are the only 2 we haven't rode.
(We are in our 60s and are mainly going for F&G at Epcot.)
Should I now get the Genie plus for our DHS day? Toy Story Mania is the only other one that would be on our list.
Sorry to seem so lost but we haven't been since there was the FP option.  Thanks ahead!


----------



## Sweettears

Alabama Minnie said:


> If I read correctly, you can not get Individual LL for Mickey/Minnie railroad at HS for this coming week?
> I was going to buy it for our DHS day (26th) for M/M and the Remy at Epcot since they are the only 2 we haven't rode.
> (We are in our 60s and are mainly going for F&G at Epcot.)
> Should I now get the Genie plus for our DHS day? Toy Story Mania is the only other one that would be on our list.
> Sorry to seem so lost but we haven't been since there was the FP option.  Thanks ahead!


MMRR is now part of G +


----------



## Westerner

Toadlover said:


> We are arriving Wednesday to WDW.  There are 10 of us.  Can one of us get Genie+ and ILL for everyone in one felled swoop as long as they are added to  MDE?


I believe the max limit for 1 party is 12.  So 10 should be ok.



Alabama Minnie said:


> If I read correctly, you can not get Individual LL for Mickey/Minnie railroad at HS for this coming week?
> I was going to buy it for our DHS day (26th) for M/M and the Remy at Epcot since they are the only 2 we haven't rode.
> (We are in our 60s and are mainly going for F&G at Epcot.)
> Should I now get the Genie plus for our DHS day? Toy Story Mania is the only other one that would be on our list.
> Sorry to seem so lost but we haven't been since there was the FP option.  Thanks ahead!


As sweetears said, MMRR is currently part of G+.  Whether it’s worth buying G+ for just MMRR & TSM is debatable.  If you rope drop or park close you probably don’t need it, but if you plan on going during peak hours G+ could save you a significant amount of time.  Do you care what time of day you go?


----------



## g-dad66

You should be able to book M/M Railroad easily at 7am, and you should be able to book TSM easily as soon as you use M/M R (or 2 hours after park opens).  As Westerner says, it could save you quite a bit of time unless you plan to rope drop one of the two.


----------



## Sweettears

g-dad66 said:


> You should be able to book M/M Railroad easily at 7am, and you should be able to book TSM easily as soon as you use M/M R (or 2 hours after park opens).  As Westerner says, it could save you quite a bit of time unless you plan to rope drop one of the two.


If you are staying on site yes. Offsite a challenge. I ended up waiting in stand by for 60 minute’s


----------



## g-dad66

Sweettears said:


> If you are staying on site yes. Offsite a challenge. I ended up waiting in stand by for 60 minute’s



Excellent point.  The wisdom used to be: if you are offsite, avoid the morning EMH park because onsite will have a big rope drop advantage over you.  But now that every morning is EE for every park, offsite is always at a rope drop disadvantage.


----------



## Alabama Minnie

We are staying at the Dolphin but not doing rope drop. We are too old for that. 
We have a 3:00 dining ressie so I guess I will just buy it for the $30 and try to work the 2 rides around that. 
DH wouldn't be happy waiting an hour after taking him down there the past years with Fast passes for everything.
I just hate that families are having to pay the extra $15 x 5 or 6.  
Any idea what the LL for Remy is costing now?


----------



## Rivergirl2005

If I try to get a LL for rise say for 5 but it ends up being at 7 which is when I have a reservation for building a lightsaber there isn’t a way to cancel and try again at 7:17? Just trying to figure out the best plan…


----------



## Westerner

.


----------



## zillayen

Rivergirl2005 said:


> If I try to get a LL for rise say for 5 but it ends up being at 7 which is when I have a reservation for building a lightsaber there isn’t a way to cancel and try again at 7:17? Just trying to figure out the best plan…



I’d just wait and try to get the time you want at 7:17. I actually got to choose my time - there were options for a window about every 20 minutes and I picked the one that worked best for our existing LL for another ride so you’ll probably have a good shot at planning around your other reservation.


----------



## Westerner

g-dad66 said:


> Excellent point.  The wisdom used to be: if you are offsite, avoid the morning EMH park because onsite will have a big rope drop advantage over you.  But now that every morning is EE for every park, offsite is always at a rope drop disadvantage.


I see your point.  As offsite guests over the Xmas holidays we rarely rope dropped, instead we usually showed up at park open+0.5hr to tap in for our 1st G+ LL at park open+1hr.  7am G+ booking time was our “virtual rope drop” except only I had to get up, DW and DD could sleep in.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Westerner said:


> No, you can’t cancel and rebook a RotR $ILL like you can with G+.  Unpredictable return times are the risk of booking RotR at 7am.  You could try going to a blue umbrella and politely pleading your case, some have reported good results.






zillayen said:


> I’d just wait and try to get the time you want at 7:17. I actually got to choose my time - there were options for a window about every 20 minutes and I picked the one that worked best for our existing LL for another ride so you’ll probably have a good shot at planning around your other reservation.



Thank you both! Well that’s frustrating but really good to know. So should I try for slinky and hold off for ROTR until 7:17?


----------



## Westerner

.


----------



## g-dad66

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Thank you both! Well that’s frustrating but really good to know. So should I try for slinky and hold off for ROTR until 7:17?



If you are going to be there very soon, I think that makes sense.  But if your trip is more than a week away, I would check here again just before your trip to see if the 7:17 magic seems to still be alive (things like this can suddenly change).

If you have two or more people booking at 7am, one could go for Slinky, while the other tries for ROTR (but be sure to see what time it shows before you click Confirm.  If the time won't work, you can back out and check again). 

The question I still don't have a clear answer on is:  once you see the time on the page where you confirm, can it change to something else after you complete the Purchase page?   The only personal experience I can be sure of was a 7:17 booking for FoP (the time I confirmed for FoP stayed the same when the Purchase was completed).


----------



## techdude

A few experiences from our trip last week:

At 7 am we picked a 12:00 FoP $ILL - the time after checkout was 3:15 pm. This didn't work for our schedule. Around 11:00 am, a cast member at the blue umbrella refunded our money, but first offered us an immediate FoP return time. We had already ridden it at rope drop so declined. 
One morning I wasn't feeling well and missed going to our first park. Later that evening I went to the second park and was denied entry. I explained to the CM why I missed scanning at the first park, she called over another CM who scanned my magic band with his hand-held and allowed me to enter. 
Crowd levels were insane, but we stayed on property (AKL) and took advantage of early-entry / rope-drop each day. We were able to do FoP, RotR, and 7DMT without paying for $ILL. We also did Remy without $ILL but we lucked into a walk-on after it had been down most of the day.
Over 4 days at all 4 parks using hopping and G+ we did every major attraction and took advantage of G+LL whenever possible. Yes, it required the use of our phones, but that wasn't a problem - most of the time the phones were already out for photos anyway. What clicked in my brain after this trip is that instead of having a "park strategy," now you need a "ride strategy" and flexibility. It didn't make the trip unpleasant or frustrating in any way - it was just different than what I was used to. 
Be nice to the Cast Members!
Be nice to other park guests!


----------



## Westerner

g-dad66 said:


> The question I still don't have a clear answer on is:  once you see the time on the page where you confirm, can it change to something else after you complete the Purchase page?   The only personal experience I can be sure of was a 7:17 booking for FoP (the time I confirmed for FoP stayed the same when the Purchase was completed).


There have been reports of the time shifting after *payment* which is very unfair.  Blue umbrella does seem to have discretion to fix it.


----------



## techdude

g-dad66 said:


> The question I still don't have a clear answer on is:  once you see the time on the page where you confirm, can it change to something else after you complete the Purchase page?   The only personal experience I can be sure of was a 7:17 booking for FoP (the time I confirmed for FoP stayed the same when the Purchase was completed).



This was a typical experience for us last week: 7am - tap "Book Experience" for RotR. Next page, confirm party. Next page, reserve time: 11:15am. Next page, pay, Next page, payment confirmation final time reserved 12:45pm. It won't ever change after that, but up until the final payment confirmation screen your time is not set.


----------



## Duck143

Toadlover said:


> We are arriving Wednesday to WDW.  There are 10 of us.  Can one of us get Genie+ and ILL for everyone in one felled swoop as long as they are added to  MDE?


Would love an update after your trip!  I am in charge of 8 of us too.


----------



## gzh6464

> am- book first LL (say it ends up being space mtn at noon)
> 11am- book second LL
> noon- check into space mtn
> 
> Can I book a third LL when I check into space mtn at noon or do I wait until 1pm?


You will wait until 1pm, assuming your second LL was for 1pm or later. Your next opportunity to book a LL is based on your most recently made LL reservation. 


So the caveat/details  to this is what most including myself never realized: (we learned the hard way)
  In the above example, if the second LL you booked is after 1P then your next possible LL booking is at 1p. If by some chance your second LL booking ( done at 11A) is lets say for 12:30  for Buzz you can  rush off Space and hop over to buzz. You can do the double tap thing while on line lets say 12:40 and  now book a third LL at 12:40.  So theoretically if you can bunch your LL close together (not easy especially if there are specific things you want) you can obtain more passes. Otherwise more often you will be placed into the two hour rule scenario where things can only be booked every two hours.

Realistically given current crowds and limited pass availability this may work at MK and not the other three parks which have fewer rides, fewer passes total, and similar high demand (or greater) for their fewer rides.


----------



## jbish

Westerner said:


> No, you can’t cancel and rebook a RotR $ILL *like you can with G+*.  Unpredictable return times are the risk of booking RotR at 7am.  You could try going to a blue umbrella and politely pleading your case, some have reported good results.


Question re: the bolded above: so if you book a regular G+LL (not $ILL), can you cancel and be eligible to book again right away?  I'm thinking this specifically at 7 am (if I get a time I don't like and want to try again at say 7:11 or 7:17) - but this question is relevant for any time.  If you cancel your most recently booked LL, are you eligible to book again?


----------



## Westerner

jbish said:


> Question re: the bolded above: so if you book a regular G+LL (not $ILL), can you cancel and be eligible to book again right away?  I'm thinking this specifically at 7 am (if I get a time I don't like and want to try again at say 7:11 or 7:17) - but this question is relevant for any time.  If you cancel your most recently booked LL, are you eligible to book again?


Yes, my understanding is you can cancel an unused G+LL and rebook right away *if it's your most recently booked LL*.  There have been reports that it takes the system a minute or so and/or a few refreshes to clear your eligibility status and allow you to rebook.  My hunch is that this delay will be more pronounced at busy booking times (7AM, park open +2hrs, park open +4hrs etc.).


----------



## Beamerball

One question, which I’m sure has we answered but I cannot find it now...
I book an LL at 7am.  Is the next one 2 hours from the park you have reservations for or the park you are making the LL for?

I have reservations for AK (opens at 8) but am making LLs for Epcot  (opens at 10).  They open at different times.  When I can I make the second LL based on park opening?


----------



## HydroGuy

Westerner said:


> Yes, my understanding is you can cancel an unused G+LL and rebook right away *if it's your most recently booked LL*.  There have been reports that it takes the system a minute or so and/or a few refreshes to clear your eligibility status and allow you to rebook.  My hunch is that this delay will be more pronounced at busy booking times (7AM, park open +2hrs, park open +4hrs etc.).


I have seen reports that the answer depends.

If you book a G+LL then cancel it right away, you can book again. But if you wait awhile it will start the 2-hour rule over again.


----------



## Sweettears

Beamerball said:


> One question, which I’m sure has we answered but I cannot find it now...
> I book an LL at 7am.  Is the next one 2 hours from the park you have reservations for or the park you are making the LL for?
> 
> I have reservations for AK (opens at 8) but am making LLs for Epcot  (opens at 10).  They open at different times.  When I can I make the second LL based on park opening?


I believe it is the park you have reservations for that starts the clock


----------



## thanxfornoticin

Beamerball said:


> One question, which I’m sure has we answered but I cannot find it now...
> I book an LL at 7am.  Is the next one 2 hours from the park you have reservations for or the park you are making the LL for?
> 
> I have reservations for AK (opens at 8) but am making LLs for Epcot  (opens at 10).  They open at different times.  When I can I make the second LL based on park opening?


OK, we just did an actual experiment with a situation like this a couple weeks ago.  Our primary park was EPCOT, and it opened at 8:30.  We grabbed a TT for around 11:30 that morning, but knew we wanted to spend much of the rest of the day at MK, which opened at 9:00.  At 10:30, we went into MDE and found we could book our next LL at MK - so we found you can book your next LL based on the park opening time of the original park.  Does that help?


----------



## Beamerball

thanxfornoticin said:


> OK, we just did an actual experiment with a situation like this a couple weeks ago.  Our primary park was EPCOT, and it opened at 8:30.  We grabbed a TT for around 11:30 that morning, but knew we wanted to spend much of the rest of the day at MK, which opened at 9:00.  At 10:30, we went into MDE and found we could book our next LL at MK - so we found you can book your next LL based on the park opening time of the original park.  Does that help?


Yes!  Thank you


----------



## Westerner

thanxfornoticin said:


> OK, we just did an actual experiment with a situation like this a couple weeks ago.  Our primary park was EPCOT, and it opened at 8:30.  We grabbed a TT for around 11:30 that morning, but knew we wanted to spend much of the rest of the day at MK, which opened at 9:00.  At 10:30, we went into MDE and found we could book our next LL at MK - so we found you can book your next LL based on the park opening time of the original park.  Does that help?


It's actually based on park opening time of where you booked your 1st LL - which in this case is the same as the park you had a reservation for but it doesn't have to be.


----------



## Beamerball

Westerner said:


> It's actually based on park opening time of where you booked your 1st LL - which in this case is the same as the park you had a reservation for but it doesn't have to be.


Have you been able to confirm this?  I’ve heard both ways so just want to confirm.


----------



## Westerner

Beamerball said:


> Have you been able to confirm this?  I’ve heard both ways so just want to confirm.


Not firsthand but I've heard it from multiple reliable sources on this site and others.


----------



## Doingitagain

Do you have to be in the park 2 hours after open to make your second LL selection?


----------



## g-dad66

Doingitagain said:


> Do you have to be in the park 2 hours after open to make your second LL selection?



No, you can be anywhere.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Doingitagain said:


> Do you have to be in the park 2 hours after open to make your second LL selection?


No.  When we went in December, we always got to the park 2 hours after opening and I made our second pass selection on the way or From the parking lot, depending on where we were


----------



## scrappinginontario

Beamerball said:


> Have you been able to confirm this?  I’ve heard both ways so just want to confirm.


Second LL can be booked 2 hours after the park where you booked your first LL opens.


----------



## Grenaldo

With the ILL drops throughout the day, it would be great if Disney allowed those who have already paid for return windows to check for earlier times.

ROTR gave me a 1:15-2:15 return time today at 7:00 AM. When I paid, it turned into a 7:55-8:55 PM return.It must be terrible for guest relations cast hearing about this exact same issue day after day.

Party size: 2

The 7:17 strategy worked out well for obtaining early ILL return times for both FOP and SDMT on March 20. I managed to snag a return time shortly after 9 for SDMT and after 3 for FOP.


----------



## gzh6464

So with this 7:17 strategy do people think there is some algorithm built into G+ and ILL$ that allows it to evaluate the  immediate 7AM rush which often pushes returns immediately into the later part of the day. Once the initial rush is evaluated and  earlier times are found to be available  they then open  up.  Sort of a way to evenly distribute passes and the  crowds throughout the day.  Theoretically the earlier you book the more availability at  anytime should be  possible but maybe it intentionally isn't  since they expect many will want earlier times.


----------



## g-dad66

Grenaldo said:


> With the ILL drops throughout the day, it would be great if Disney allowed those who have already paid for return windows to check for earlier times.
> 
> ROTR gave me a 1:15-2:15 return time today at 7:00 AM. When I paid, it turned into a 7:55-8:55 PM return.It must be terrible for guest relations cast hearing about this exact same issue day after day.
> 
> Party size: 2
> 
> The 7:17 strategy worked out well for obtaining early ILL return times for both FOP and SDMT on March 20. I managed to snag a return time shortly after 9 for SDMT and after 3 for FOP.



Do you recall if the page just before the Payment page showed 7:55-8:55?  Or was it something between 1:15 and 7:55 (I assume that if you started with 1:15, the time changed to something later just prior to the Payment page.)


----------



## SLThomas318

gzh6464 said:


> So with this 7:17 strategy do people think there is some algorithm built into G+ and ILL$ that allows it to evaluate the  immediate 7AM rush which often pushes returns immediately into the later part of the day. Once the initial rush is evaluated and  earlier times are found to be available  they then open  up.  Sort of a way to evenly distribute passes and the  crowds throughout the day.  Theoretically the earlier you book the more availability at  anytime should be  possible but maybe it intentionally isn't  since they expect many will want earlier times.



I would assume so.  I thought the system was supposed to be dynamic and doing this for everything throughout the day…BUT this is Disney IT…


----------



## Doingitagain

gzh6464 said:


> So with this 7:17 strategy do people think there is some algorithm built into G+ and ILL$ that allows it to evaluate the  immediate 7AM rush which often pushes returns immediately into the later part of the day. Once the initial rush is evaluated and  earlier times are found to be available  they then open  up.  Sort of a way to evenly distribute passes and the  crowds throughout the day.  Theoretically the earlier you book the more availability at  anytime should be  possible but maybe it intentionally isn't  since they expect many will want earlier times.


I am more inclined to think that the Disney IT doesn’t handle the initial onslaught very well and hangs up times which are then freed up after 15 minutes.


----------



## JudyS

Westerner said:


> The way I remember is that *only your most recently booked G+ LL affects when you can book the next.*


That is a very helpful way to remember when you can book.  Can anyone else confirm that booking times work this way?


----------



## JudyS

Can someone verify whether I understand the opening times for booking rides?
ILL$: 7 am if you are onsite (staying at a "select resort"). Park opening time if you are offsite.
G+: 7 am for everyone.  (This hasn't changed, or has it?)

Some follow-up questions:
1) Park opening time is when the park opens to the general public, not just to onsite guests, correct? So, Wednesday March 23,  when MK is open to the public from 9 am to 11 pm, and open to guests of select resorts from 8:30 am to 1 am, "park opening time" would be 9 am?
2) Some ILL$ book up shortly after 7 am. So, if you are offsite and can't book ILL$ until 9 am, there may be little point in trying to book that ride via ILL$ and you will need to wait in line. (I am particularly interested in RotR  -- the other ILL$ I've done already or I'll skip.)

TIA!

Judy


----------



## Westerner

Suggest you consult posts 1-7 in this thread, they will answer a lot of your questions.


----------



## scrappinginontario

JudyS said:


> Can someone verify whether I understand the opening times for booking rides?
> ILL$: 7 am if you are onsite (staying at a "select resort"). Park opening time if you are offsite.
> G+: 7 am for everyone.  (This hasn't changed, or has it?)
> 
> Some follow-up questions:
> 1) Park opening time is when the park opens to the general public, not just to onsite guests, correct? So, Wednesday March 23,  when MK is open to the public from 9 am to 11 pm, and open to guests of select resorts from 8:30 am to 1 am, "park opening time" would be 9 am?
> 2) Some ILL$ book up shortly after 7 am. So, if you are offsite and can't book ILL$ until 9 am, there may be little point in trying to book that ride via ILL$ and you will need to wait in line. (I am particularly interested in RotR  -- the other ILL$ I've done already or I'll skip.)
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Judy


Confirming @Westerner's suggestion, the information in Posts 1-7 is current.


----------



## wammers2003

scrappinginontario said:


> When Annual Passholders are attempting to purchase Genie+, they may encounter a glitch IF the other people on their reservation have:
> - regular park tickets AND- those guests purchased Genie+ for length of stay for their tickets



Is this 'glitch' still real?  We have 5 APs and 16 regular park tickets with pre-purchased G+ for June 2022 family trip.  Thank you!


----------



## wammers2003

I read this in a Jan 2022 post and am wondering if this is still the case.  We are traveling int June with 21 family members, 16 have regular tickets with G+, 5 have APs.

QUOTE: When Annual Passholders are attempting to purchase Genie+, they may encounter a glitch IF the other people on their reservation have:
- regular park tickets AND
- those guests purchased Genie+ for length of stay for their tickets

Thank you!


----------



## Tom_E_D

JudyS said:


> That is a very helpful way to remember when you can book.  Can anyone else confirm that booking times work this way?


Yep


JudyS said:


> Can someone verify whether I understand the opening times for booking rides?
> ILL$: 7 am if you are onsite (staying at a "select resort"). Park opening time if you are offsite.
> G+: 7 am for everyone.  (This hasn't changed, or has it?)
> 
> Some follow-up questions:
> 1) Park opening time is when the park opens to the general public, not just to onsite guests, correct? So, Wednesday March 23,  when MK is open to the public from 9 am to 11 pm, and open to guests of select resorts from 8:30 am to 1 am, "park opening time" would be 9 am?
> 2) Some ILL$ book up shortly after 7 am. So, if you are offsite and can't book ILL$ until 9 am, there may be little point in trying to book that ride via ILL$ and you will need to wait in line. (I am particularly interested in RotR  -- the other ILL$ I've done already or I'll skip.)
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Judy


Correct, correct, correct and mostly correct. Some ILL$ availability for Rise may show up during the day, but to book it you'll need to be on the constant lookout for it and then be fast/lucky enough to book it before all the other people who are doing the same. I wouldn't count on being able to do it for planning purposes. On the screenshot below, the non-gray times show ILL$ availability for Rise.


----------



## scrappinginontario

wammers2003 said:


> Is this 'glitch' still real?  We have 5 APs and 16 regular park tickets with pre-purchased G+ for June 2022 family trip.  Thank you!


Yes, as confirmed the information in post 1 is current, valid information.


----------



## wammers2003

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes, as confirmed the information in post 1 is current, valid information.


Thank you. The phone number you provide to call before 7:00a, do you know what time that number becomes active in the morning?


----------



## provencio

I am not sure if this has been asked my apologies if so,,,,,,,,, I have purchased Genie+ in advance for my party of 4 with my package. Am I correct in assuming the feature will appear on MyDisney at 7AM on my first park day? If so where would I find it. I am about 45 days out and I cannot  see it now... more than likely its me missing something as I am not very tech savvy.

Once again TIA for the patience!


----------



## JudyS

Westerner said:


> Suggest you consult posts 1-7 in this thread, they will answer a lot of your questions.


I read them, but I was still confused about some things. But the most recent posts here have answered my questions.


----------



## JudyS

Thank you, Tom E D; that was very helpful.  Wow, that's an informative chart!


----------



## wammers2003

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes, as confirmed the information in post 1 is current, valid information.


I was able to online chat with an MDE rep and they said that if this happens, at 7:00a, we would be able to add G+ to our APs.  They confirmed, as you describe in your post, sometimes AP holders can/cannot get G+ before 7:00a if they are linked ot Regular Park Passes with G+.  Can you confirm that at 7:00a I can add G+ to our APs? I realize we may lose a minute but that will be ok for our purpose. Thank you.


----------



## scrappinginontario

wammers2003 said:


> I was able to online chat with an MDE rep and they said that if this happens, at 7:00a, we would be able to add G+ to our APs.  They confirmed, as you describe in your post, sometimes AP holders can/cannot get G+ before 7:00a if they are linked ot Regular Park Passes with G+.  Can you confirm that at 7:00a I can add G+ to our APs? I realize we may lose a minute but that will be ok for our purpose. Thank you.


No, I don't believe this is a time issue, I believe it is a problem with having APs + tickets where Genie+ was added for length of stay.  (I do not have personal experience with this as this scenario does not apply to me personally so this information has been learned from other's experiences.)  My understanding is that to purchase Genie+ for the AP guest(s) you will need to call the number provided, regardless of the time.

The suggestion to call before 7AM is so that Genie+ is added to AP guests in order for them be be eligible to try to get LL reservations at 7AM.


----------



## elgerber

scrappinginontario said:


> No, I don't believe this is a time issue, I believe it is a problem with having APs + tickets where Genie+ was added for length of stay.  (I do not have personal experience with this as this scenario does not apply to me personally so this information has been learned from other's experiences.)  My understanding is that to purchase Genie+ for the AP guest(s) you will need to call the number provided, regardless of the time.
> 
> The suggestion to call before 7AM is so that Genie+ is added to AP guests in order for them be be eligible to try to get LL reservations at 7AM.


Actually it has been reported that they can buy at 7.  But obviously this causes issues at that would delay your LL reservations. This is why it's suggested to call ahead of time instead of waiting until 7.


----------



## zuzu310

Ok so I have a question about pinning your top attraction to the Tip Board. I know you can go into the free Genie part and when "planning your day" simply only pick your top attraction so it shows up first at the top of the page, but I was reading that you can pin your top attraction to the top of the Tip Board section as well. I've been playing every day with the Tip Board section here at home and I can't seem to figure out how to pin ROTR at the top of that Tip Board right now. Is there a way to do that?


----------



## Doingitagain

zuzu310 said:


> Ok so I have a question about pinning your top attraction to the Tip Board. I know you can go into the free Genie part and when "planning your day" simply only pick your top attraction so it shows up first at the top of the page, but I was reading that you can pin your top attraction to the top of the Tip Board section as well. I've been playing every day with the Tip Board section here at home and I can't seem to figure out how to pin ROTR at the top of that Tip Board right now. Is there a way to do that?


The notes in the first few posts have this:  
*- You can pin one or more attractions to the top of the Tip Board by selecting it as your only Top Pick in the free Genie part of the app. Or you can also select Top Picks through the Edit Selections link at the top of the Tip Board. This is very useful when you are in a hurry to book a particular attraction. Pin it to the top of the Tip Board. Then after booking, replace it with the next one that you will be going for. This saves time not having to scroll down through alphabetical list of attractions.*

However, I have the same issue with finding "Edit Selections" and I have seen the question asked a couple times already.  Is there a way to get the answer added to the initial posted I show above?


----------



## Miffy

Doingitagain said:


> The notes in the first few posts have this:
> *- You can pin one or more attractions to the top of the Tip Board by selecting it as your only Top Pick in the free Genie part of the app. Or you can also select Top Picks through the Edit Selections link at the top of the Tip Board. This is very useful when you are in a hurry to book a particular attraction. Pin it to the top of the Tip Board. Then after booking, replace it with the next one that you will be going for. This saves time not having to scroll down through alphabetical list of attractions.*
> 
> However, I have the same issue with finding "Edit Selections" and I have seen the question asked a couple times already.  Is there a way to get the answer added to the initial posted I show above?


I just opened MDE to see where the Edit Selections link on the Tip Board is. On mine, it doesn't exist. Up-to-date MDE running on Android. Perhaps it's on the iPhone version?


----------



## GBRforWDW

Doingitagain said:


> However, I have the same issue with finding "Edit Selections" and I have seen the question asked a couple times already. Is there a way to get the answer added to the initial posted I show above?


To confirm, do you have tickets in MDE and park pass reservations made?


----------



## redboat45

Thanks for this thread it is very helpful.  I need some clarification though.  There are 9 of us in our party.  I control 7 people in the party but not the other 2.  They are all in my friends list and we are all staying together.  Will I be able to buy ALL of us Genie+ and ILL day of?  I can't purchase Genie+ for all of us (ahead of time) currently.


----------



## Doingitagain

GBRforWDW said:


> To confirm, do you have tickets in MDE and park pass reservations made?


Yes, we have all our park reservations and tickets.  Sometimes the Edit Selections shows and sometimes it doesn't (and then I have to go through the Get Started again).  It would be helpful to have more explanation on how to get the Edit Selections in the initial post.


----------



## g-dad66

Doingitagain said:


> Yes, we have all our park reservations and tickets.  Sometimes the Edit Selections shows and sometimes it doesn't (and then I have to go through the Get Started again).  It would be helpful to have more explanation on how to get the Edit Selections in the initial post.



I've been playing with the Tip Board since October, and I have yet to figure out why the Edit Selections link is sometimes there and sometimes not there.

Also haven't been able to figure out what determines which park the Tip Board will default to.

Finally, can't determine why picking Top Attractions to get them pinned to the top of the Tip Board sometimes works and sometimes doesn't.


----------



## Miffy

g-dad66 said:


> I've been playing with the Tip Board since October, and I have yet to figure out why the Edit Selections link is sometimes there and sometimes not there.
> 
> Also haven't been able to figure out what determines which park the Tip Board will default to.
> 
> Finally, can't determine why picking Top Attractions to get them pinned to the top of the Tip Board sometimes works and sometimes doesn't.


Mine always defaults to MK unless I've done Genie--then it defaults to my reserved park.


----------



## wammers2003

scrappinginontario said:


> No, I don't believe this is a time issue, I believe it is a problem with having APs + tickets where Genie+ was added for length of stay.  (I do not have personal experience with this as this scenario does not apply to me personally so this information has been learned from other's experiences.)  My understanding is that to purchase Genie+ for the AP guest(s) you will need to call the number provided, regardless of the time.
> 
> The suggestion to call before 7AM is so that Genie+ is added to AP guests in order for them be be eligible to try to get LL reservations at 7AM.



This information was super helpful. I called the number you posted at 6:40a this morning and within 5 min had a representative.  I explained our situation and she was ready to help me purchase G+ for our APs.  Thank you!


----------



## zillayen

zuzu310 said:


> Ok so I have a question about pinning your top attraction to the Tip Board. I know you can go into the free Genie part and when "planning your day" simply only pick your top attraction so it shows up first at the top of the page, but I was reading that you can pin your top attraction to the top of the Tip Board section as well. I've been playing every day with the Tip Board section here at home and I can't seem to figure out how to pin ROTR at the top of that Tip Board right now. Is there a way to do that?



That feature only ever worked for me at MK and Epcot. For DHS, when we were on our trip if i would click on a ride LL time as though I were going to reserve it and then hit back, when I refreshed it would automatically scroll back to that ride so I didn’t have to scroll down manually. That was the best luck I had while we were there.


----------



## NCardella

Can someone list the ILL rides in each park?  I'm finding conflicting reports in my search that there WERE two in each park but it's now down to one.  We're traveling 5/16-20.  TIA.
This was published Oct. 8, 2021 on WDW-Magazine's website:


----------



## Nordic4tKnight

When you are going they only have the following:
- Rise of Resistance
- Avatar Flight of Passage
- Remy's
- Seven Dwarfs

The others moved to regular Genie+ LL.

No one knows what is going to happen with Everest since it is currently closed


----------



## lanejudy

It is temporarily down to 1 in each park, until sometime in August I believe.
MK = 7DMT (Space is currently G+)
EP = Remy (Frozen is currently G+)
DHS = RotR (MMRR is currently G+)
AK = FoP (EE is closed for refurb)


----------



## JZCubed

NCardella said:


> Can someone list the ILL rides in each park?  I'm finding conflicting reports in my search that there WERE two in each park but it's now down to one.  We're traveling 5/16-20.  TIA.
> This was published Oct. 8, 2021 on WDW-Magazine's website:View attachment 656870


Here's a Thread:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/changes-to-ill-genie-starting-2-25.3873084/


----------



## scrappinginontario

NCardella said:


> Can someone list the ILL rides in each park?  I'm finding conflicting reports in my search that there WERE two in each park but it's now down to one.  We're traveling 5/16-20.  TIA.
> This was published Oct. 8, 2021 on WDW-Magazine's website:View attachment 656870


 Please see post 4 of this thread.


----------



## zuzu310

Miffy said:


> I just opened MDE to see where the Edit Selections link on the Tip Board is. On mine, it doesn't exist. Up-to-date MDE running on Android. Perhaps it's on the iPhone version?


I have an iPhone and the app is updated but I still see no Edit Selections button on the Tip Board. I also have valid tickets and park reservations. It's so weird. I'm just trying to get my speed stategy figured out for our MK and DHS days...


----------



## Ddean52

Can I buy LL  without buying genie plus? Thank you. Dean


----------



## RoseGold

Yes. You buy ILL for the select rides.


----------



## erionm

Yes, you can purchase ILL without purchasing Genie+.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Ddean52 said:


> Can I buy LL  without buying genie plus? Thank you. Dean


Yes.

Your question has been merged with the Everything Genie thread.  The first 7 posts of this thread are an overview of how the new (far too complicated!) system works.


----------



## kwhite1022

I am going first week of April , do we know what the cost is for LL  for RoTR?  That's the only one we are considering, but that's probably going to be a crap shoot, as we are staying offsite.  Just incase a miracle happens and I have that option, I wanna know what kinds of $$ it will run us.  Thanks


----------



## zillayen

kwhite1022 said:


> I am going first week of April , do we know what the cost is for LL  for RoTR?  That's the only one we are considering, but that's probably going to be a crap shoot, as we are staying offsite.  Just incase a miracle happens and I have that option, I wanna know what kinds of $$ it will run us.  Thanks


$15/pp when we were there March 18.


----------



## Westerner

kwhite1022 said:


> I am going first week of April , do we know what the cost is for LL  for RoTR?  That's the only one we are considering, but that's probably going to be a crap shoot, as we are staying offsite.  Just incase a miracle happens and I have that option, I wanna know what kinds of $$ it will run us.  Thanks


zillayen's experience is a good guide.  According to thrilldata RotR price has been constant at $15 going back to October.


----------



## SmileEar2Ear

I know you can get your second Genie+ 2 hours after park opening, but is that after “true” park opening or does it count early opening hours? For example, I book Slinky at 7am for a 5pm return and enter HS for early entry at 8:30am.  Do I get to book my second at 10:30 or do I have to wait until 11:00?


----------



## Tom_E_D

SmileEar2Ear said:


> I know you can get your second Genie+ 2 hours after park opening, but is that after “true” park opening or does it count early opening hours? For example, I book Slinky at 7am for a 5pm return and enter HS for early entry at 8:30am.  Do I get to book my second at 10:30 or do I have to wait until 11:00?


11:00 if official opening time is 9:00. Early Entry doesn't count.


----------



## HydroGuy

My experience at DHS yesterday (Friday)

My first time actually using MDE with Genie. I agree with others the 7am is stressful. Not a good feeling to have your adrenaline shoot up at 7am especially when you are trying to get out for rope drop which is also stressful.

MDE is so frustrating as it absolutely refuses to stay on your park choice. While trying to get ILL at 7am sure enough it switched me to MK. I was all set before 7am and using all the tips from here and Tom Bricker  for speed selection. Nope. Right before 7am I refreshed and it spun. When it came back I was in MK!!

By the time I navigated back to DHS park choice all ROTR was gone. I then focused on G+ LL and got MFSR and waited until 7:17 for the next LL drop. I got MFSR LL at 7:01am for like 5pm but when it finally landed in MDE it switched it back in time to 12:15-1:15. Which was better for me anyways.

At 7:17 we were at the Dolphin boat stop for DHS and I was easily able to get ROTR for 10-11am.

Rise was down all morning and it turned into come back anytime and we finally road Rise at about 1:30pm after riding MFSR at 1:15.

We rope dropped RNR as I was hoping to get LL#2 for TOT and I wanted to move as fast as possible to MMRR and TSM during ETPE. Unfortunately there was no way to get TOT at 10:30 (I tried). Then TOT was down all afternoon. We decided to ride SB at 8:15pm. But after 15 min the line barely moved as they were giving LL preference at 10 to 1 ratio to SB (I asked the CM what was happening). And they were taking all the LL from the afternoon.

We finally left TOT SB and for the first time in my life I did not get to ride TOT. That was a huge disappointment. In hindsight we should have done TOT at RD.

We got LL#2 for RNR and #3 for TSM.

Throughout the day MDE insisted on switching back to MK like 10-20 times. Super frustrating.

The app and process are just highly flawed as reported by many others here. Very frustrating. Overall we had fun but missing TOT was a bummer.


----------



## maciemouse

If two of the four parks open at 8 am does that mean you can get a second LL at 10am if you are trying to stack for the evening?


----------



## godfather927

helix-helix said:


> You will wait until 1pm, *assuming your second LL was for 1pm or late*r. Your next opportunity to book a LL is based on your most recently made LL reservation.


Can you clarify this part a bit further? In this scenario above, if the second LL was for 12:30pm for example, how does that affect the 2 hour rule? Does this mean the 2 hr rule is negated in the scenario _only_ if he can tap into the ride he got the second LL before 1pm? In other words, 12:30pm is the earliest he would be eligible to book a third LL after tapping in, and 1pm is the latest he would be eligible if he doesn't tap in before then?


----------



## GBRforWDW

godfather927 said:


> Can you clarify this part a bit further? In this scenario above, if the second LL was for 12:30pm for example, how does that affect the 2 hour rule? Does this mean the 2 hr rule is negated in the scenario _only_ if he can tap into the ride he got the second LL before 1pm? *In other words, 12:30pm is the earliest he would be eligible to book a third LL after tapping in, and 1pm is the latest he would be eligible if he doesn't tap in before then?*


That's correct. Though if you're ready, you can tap as early as 12:25 for the 5 minutes early and book once you hit the second tapstile.


----------



## loves to dive

I think you can only get one at the park you have a reservation for.  No, you can't get two at one time.


----------



## cjlong88

If you have a regular park ticket without hopper, the 120-minute rule begins when the park you have a reservation for opens. Example: If you have a park reservation for MK, then the 120-minute rule will start when that park opens regardless of when the other parks open.

If you have a park hopper ticket, the 120-minute rule begins when park for which you booked your first LL opens, which doesn't necessarily have to be the park you have a reservation for. Example: If you have a PH ticket and a park reservation for Epcot, but you book my first LL in the evening at HS. The 120-minute rule would start when HS opens.


----------



## g-dad66

HydroGuy said:


> My experience at DHS yesterday (Friday)
> 
> My first time actually using MDE with Genie. I agree with others the 7am is stressful. Not a good feeling to have your adrenaline shoot up at 7am especially when you are trying to get out for rope drop which is also stressful.
> 
> MDE is so frustrating as it absolutely refuses to stay on your park choice. While trying to get ILL at 7am sure enough it switched me to MK. I was all set before 7am and using all the tips from here and Tom Bricker  for speed selection. Nope. Right before 7am I refreshed and it spun. When it came back I was in MK!!
> 
> By the time I navigated back to DHS park choice all ROTR was gone. I then focused on G+ LL and got MFSR and waited until 7:17 for the next LL drop. I got MFSR LL at 7:01am for like 5pm but when it finally landed in MDE it switched it back in time to 12:15-1:15. Which was better for me anyways.
> 
> At 7:17 we were at the Dolphin boat stop for DHS and I was easily able to get ROTR for 10-11am.
> 
> Rise was down all morning and it turned into come back anytime and we finally road Rise at about 1:30pm after riding MFSR at 1:15.
> 
> We rope dropped RNR as I was hoping to get LL#2 for TOT and I wanted to move as fast as possible to MMRR and TSM during ETPE. Unfortunately there was no way to get TOT at 10:30 (I tried). Then TOT was down all afternoon. We decided to ride SB at 8:15pm. But after 15 min the line barely moved as they were giving LL preference at 10 to 1 ratio to SB (I asked the CM what was happening). And they were taking all the LL from the afternoon.
> 
> We finally left TOT SB and for the first time in my life I did not get to ride TOT. That was a huge disappointment. In hindsight we should have done TOT at RD.
> 
> We got LL#2 for RNR and #3 for TSM.
> 
> Throughout the day MDE insisted on switching back to MK like 10-20 times. Super frustrating.
> 
> The app and process are just highly flawed as reported by many others here. Very frustrating. Overall we had fun but missing TOT was a bummer.



Sorry you missed out on TOT, and I wish somebody could figure out what determines which park the Tip Board defaults to.  On our trip, it always stayed on the park we were in.  Have no idea why yours (and others) keeps defaulting to MK.

Thanks for the great report, and while I'm at it, thanks for your great Disneyland threads over the years.  We have only gone to Disneyland 3 times in the past 10 years, but your tips (especially the fire hydrant tip for World of Color) were always spot on.


----------



## crickee

So I just noticed that someone recently had a similar question to mine - oops, sorry! But I  meant mine as a more general question - should I  prioritize ILL$ or a really popular genie+ attraction in any park. Which of these types of rides would run out of LL sooner.


----------



## Figment of Speech

g-dad66 said:


> I wish somebody could figure out what determines which park the Tip Board defai;ts to.  On our trip, it always stayed on the park we were in.


I only have one trip's worth of experience to draw from, but from what I could tell, the trick is to add at least one attraction from the desired park to your Tip Board using Free Genie's My Day tab.

I had ROTR and SDD added to my Tip Board in advance of our DHS day so that they'd appear at the top of the list and I wouldn't have to scroll for them when making 7am reservations. I had no trouble over the course of the day with keeping the app fixed on DHS.

The second park we visited was Epcot, and I didn't add anything to the Tip Board there. Throughout the day, I had to keep switching from MK to EP every time I opened the app. I assumed it was because I hadn't set up my Free Genie preferences, but it's possible it was due to something else entirely.

Anyone else's experience correspond to or contradict this?


----------



## Sweettears

Figment of Speech said:


> I only have one trip's worth of experience to draw from, but from what I could tell, the trick is to add at least one attraction from the desired park to your Tip Board using Free Genie's My Day tab.
> 
> I had ROTR and SDD added to my Tip Board in advance of our DHS day so that they'd appear at the top of the list and I wouldn't have to scroll for them when making 7am reservations. I had no trouble over the course of the day with keeping the app fixed on DHS.
> 
> The second park we visited was Epcot, and I didn't add anything to the Tip Board there. Throughout the day, I had to keep switching from MK to EP every time I opened the app. I assumed it was because I hadn't set up my Free Genie preferences, but it's possible it was due to something else entirely.
> 
> Anyone else's experience correspond to or contradict this?


I think that this is it. I had reservations made and usually an ADR at each one. It always defaulted to the park that I had made my reservation for each day.


----------



## WillJenDisney

Can't imagine how difficult this would've been to figure out without this thread.  Thank you to the creator and all contributors.


----------



## mlggator22

I use a DAS so I don't need to do Genie+. However, there are some rides that I can't ride that others in my party would like to ride, such as Tower of Terror or Rockin' Rollercoaster at Hollywood Studios. 
Can only a few members of our party get Genie+ or would everyone in the party have to get it? Also, can they then buy it for the days that we are going to ride on rides I can't/won't ride, such as when we go to Hollywood Studios? Or do we have to buy it for all days of our trip?

Finally, and I think I know the answer to this, for upgrading to parkhoppers, that would have to be for all the days of our ticket, correct? We can't just upgrade for one day.


----------



## GBRforWDW

mlggator22 said:


> I use a DAS so I don't need to do Genie+. However, there are some rides that I can't ride that others in my party would like to ride, such as Tower of Terror or Rockin' Rollercoaster at Hollywood Studios.
> Can only a few members of our party get Genie+ or would everyone in the party have to get it? Also, can they then buy it for the days that we are going to ride on rides I can't/won't ride, such as when we go to Hollywood Studios? Or do we have to buy it for all days of our trip?
> 
> Finally, and I think I know the answer to this, for upgrading to parkhoppers, that would have to be for all the days of our ticket, correct? We can't just upgrade for one day.


Park hoppers are for entire trip.well technically you could buy in the middle of the trip, but the cost is the same for either part or full, so might as well get it up front if you think you'll want it.  Also, if park pass reservations sell out for any day of your trip, you can no longer purchase hoppers, so get them sooner rather than later

Genie+ can be purchased each day you want to use it after midnight that day.  You can also select which users in the group want to use G+, so you're only purchasing for when and for who it's needed.


----------



## HydroGuy

I did have 2 ADRs at DHS. But I did not have any attractions in the My Day. Will try that next time. Thanks.


----------



## godfather927

GBRforWDW said:


> That's correct. Though if you're ready, you can tap as early as 12:25 for the 5 minutes early and book once you hit the second tapstile.


Got it, thanks for confirming! Feel like I've got a good handle on the system now.


----------



## Westerner

HydroGuy said:


> My experience at DHS yesterday (Friday)
> 
> My first time actually using MDE with Genie. I agree with others the 7am is stressful. Not a good feeling to have your adrenaline shoot up at 7am especially when you are trying to get out for rope drop which is also stressful.
> 
> MDE is so frustrating as it absolutely refuses to stay on your park choice. While trying to get ILL at 7am sure enough it switched me to MK. I was all set before 7am and using all the tips from here and Tom Bricker  for speed selection. Nope. Right before 7am I refreshed and it spun. When it came back I was in MK!!
> 
> By the time I navigated back to DHS park choice all ROTR was gone. I then focused on G+ LL and got MFSR and waited until 7:17 for the next LL drop. I got MFSR LL at 7:01am for like 5pm but when it finally landed in MDE it switched it back in time to 12:15-1:15. Which was better for me anyways.
> 
> At 7:17 we were at the Dolphin boat stop for DHS and I was easily able to get ROTR for 10-11am.
> 
> Rise was down all morning and it turned into come back anytime and we finally road Rise at about 1:30pm after riding MFSR at 1:15.
> 
> We rope dropped RNR as I was hoping to get LL#2 for TOT and I wanted to move as fast as possible to MMRR and TSM during ETPE. Unfortunately there was no way to get TOT at 10:30 (I tried). Then TOT was down all afternoon. We decided to ride SB at 8:15pm. But after 15 min the line barely moved as they were giving LL preference at 10 to 1 ratio to SB (I asked the CM what was happening). And they were taking all the LL from the afternoon.
> 
> We finally left TOT SB and for the first time in my life I did not get to ride TOT. That was a huge disappointment. In hindsight we should have done TOT at RD.
> 
> We got LL#2 for RNR and #3 for TSM.
> 
> Throughout the day MDE insisted on switching back to MK like 10-20 times. Super frustrating.
> 
> The app and process are just highly flawed as reported by many others here. Very frustrating. Overall we had fun but missing TOT was a bummer.


Thanks for a great summary!  Sorry about the ToT disappointment but the info you provided may help others in future.  Question: what was the posted wait time when you entered the ToT line?  Reason for asking is I’m wondering to what extent Disney takes the accumulated LL delays into account in calculating standby wait times…


----------



## loutoo

Is it possible to add an additional guest to a ILL reservation after it is made?


----------



## cjlong88

loutoo said:


> Is it possible to add an additional guest to a ILL reservation after it is made?


Unfortunately no. You would have to book a separate ILL$ for them and hope for the same time or at least a time that has some overlap with the original time frame.

Not sure if anyone has had success, but you could always talk to guest relations or find one of the blue umbrellas. But that can mean a long wait for you and your family.


----------



## loutoo

cjlong88 said:


> Unfortunately no. You would have to book a separate ILL$ for them and hope for the same time or at least a time that has some overlap with the original time frame.
> 
> Not sure if anyone has had success, but you could always talk to guest relations or find one of the blue umbrellas. But that can mean a long wait for you and your family.


That was my assumption.  Thanks fir the reply


----------



## Dragonfly21!

I would appreciate any help with my plans. DBF told me last night that he’d like to ride RNR, ToT and Smugglers Run. We originally weren’t planning on going to HS at all and now it is sold out for this Tuesday. My plan is to start the day at Epcot between 11 and noon ( not my choice), then hop to HS around 5. We’ve bought Genie + already. Can I purchase ILL at 7 am for smugglers run and use Genie+ for say TT? When can I start using Genie + for HS? Do I have to wait until after 2 or when I actually get there? I’m afraid RNR and ToT will be out of LL by then


----------



## Westerner

Dragonfly21! said:


> I would appreciate any help with my plans. DBF told me last night that he’d like to ride RNR, ToT and Smugglers Run. We originally weren’t planning on going to HS at all and now it is sold out for this Tuesday. My plan is to start the day at Epcot between 11 and noon ( not my choice), then hop to HS around 5. We’ve bought Genie + already. Can I purchase ILL at 7 am for smugglers run and use Genie+ for say TT? When can I start using Genie + for HS? Do I have to wait until after 2 or when I actually get there? I’m afraid RNR and ToT will be out of LL by then


See posts 3-4-5 in this thread, $ILL and G+ are 2 different things.  All rides you listed are part of G+ not $ILL.

Problem with your strategy is an early TT return time is hard to get, and it's quite possible it will be in the evening and conflict with your HS objectives.


It might be better to go HS first (EDIT: nm, HS is sold out.) since you have 3 rides to do there and hop to Epcot later.  You can focus your G+ efforts on HS and have more options to choose from.  Bear in mind TT and MFSR often have single rider options.  You also get to finish at Epcot and see the fireworks show if that interests you.

@glocon thx for the catch.


----------



## glocon

Westerner said:


> See posts 3-4-5 in this thread, $ILL and G+ are 2 different things.  All rides you listed are part of G+ not $ILL.
> 
> Problem with your strategy is an early TT return time is hard to get, and it's quite possible it will be in the evening and conflict with your HS objectives.
> 
> It might be better to go HS first since you have 3 rides to do there and hop to Epcot later.  You can focus your G+ efforts on HS and have more options to choose from.  Bear in mind TT and MFSR often have single rider options.  You also get to finish at Epcot and see the fireworks show if that interests you.


I think the problem is HS is sold out she said. They have to start at EP. 
Your best plan of attack is probably rope drop EP and save/stack all your LL for HS. Maybe take a break between parks and get in line for a ride at HS right before closing if you weren’t able to get LL for everything you wanted. The times are inflated at closing and you should have a shorter wait than posted then.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## HydroGuy

Westerner said:


> Thanks for a great summary!  Sorry about the ToT disappointment but the info you provided may help others in future.  Question: what was the posted wait time when you entered the ToT line?  Reason for asking is I’m wondering to what extent Disney takes the accumulated LL delays into account in calculating standby wait times…


It was posted as 110 minutes at 8-8:15pm. TP said It was expected to be 65. Based on TP we decided to just finish the night on TOT. But we were not interested in an actual 110 minute wait. We were bone tired from rope drop. Hope that helps.


----------



## g-dad66

Dragonfly21! said:


> I would appreciate any help with my plans. DBF told me last night that he’d like to ride RNR, ToT and Smugglers Run. We originally weren’t planning on going to HS at all and now it is sold out for this Tuesday. My plan is to start the day at Epcot between 11 and noon ( not my choice), then hop to HS around 5. We’ve bought Genie + already. Can I purchase ILL at 7 am for smugglers run and use Genie+ for say TT? When can I start using Genie + for HS? Do I have to wait until after 2 or when I actually get there? I’m afraid RNR and ToT will be out of LL by then



HS opens at 8:30 on Tuesday, so you will be eligible for your second LL at 10:30 and your third LL at 12:30.

Thrill-data.com shows that for today:
Tower of Terror LLs ran out at about 10:30 am
Millenium Falcom LLs ran out at about 11:00 am
Rock N Roller Coaster LLs ran out at about 12:30 pm

So, you'll want to get either Tot or MF at 7:00 am (or a bit later in order to get a return time after 5:00 pm), and then at 10:30 and 12:30 try to book an LL as quickly as possible (maybe set an alarm for yourself at 10:29 and then again at 12:29).

Also check the first posts on this thread for how to pin an attraction to the top of the tip board (so you have the two that you didn't get at 7am pinned and ready to click at 10:30).


----------



## jocey4577

We don't have a park reservation on arrival day as we won't be arriving until after 3pm.  Hoping to head to MK in the late afternoon/evening.  Will I be able to book Genie+ rides for MK even though I don't have a park reservation that day?  I know I don't need a park res to visit MK in the later afternoon, but I'm not sure if I will be able to book G+ rides starting at 7am if I don't have a park reservation scheduled anywhere that day.  Thanks!


----------



## holyrita

jocey4577 said:


> I know I don't need a park res to visit MK in the later afternoon


Yes you do


----------



## jocey4577

holyrita said:


> Yes you do


thank you, I thought I didn't need one if we wouldn't get there before 2pm.  My mistake.


----------



## g-dad66

jocey4577 said:


> thank you, I thought I didn't need one if we wouldn't get there before 2pm.  My mistake.



If you have park hoppers, you can park hop to a second park after 2pm.  But you must have first scanned into a first park, and you must have park reservations for that first park.


----------



## Ayeegit

I'm sure this question has been asked A LOT, but for the life of me I haven't been able to find any mentions of it (probably just too early on a Monday for my brain to be fully functioning).

I'm fairly familiar with Genie+/Lightning Lanes, having just been to Disneyland a few months back (I realize there may be slight differences between Anaheim and Orlando, but I think they're 95% the same in principal). What I'm trying to find out is the whole concept of making ride reservations months ahead of time (we last went to WDW in 2016) - has that been completely replaced by G+/ILL, or do they somewhat co-exist these days?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CJK

Ayeegit said:


> I'm sure this question has been asked A LOT, but for the life of me I haven't been able to find any mentions of it (probably just too early on a Monday for my brain to be fully functioning).
> 
> I'm fairly familiar with Genie+/Lightning Lanes, having just been to Disneyland a few months back (I realize there may be slight differences between Anaheim and Orlando, but I think they're 95% the same in principal). What I'm trying to find out is the whole concept of making ride reservations months ahead of time (we last went to WDW in 2016) - has that been completely replaced by G+/ILL, or do they somewhat co-exist these days?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


No more advanced bookings. You can't book anything until 7am on each park day.


----------



## Ayeegit

CJK said:


> No more advanced bookings. You can't book anything until 7am on each park day.



Thanks CJK! Assumed that was the case, but didn't want to realize a few weeks from now that I missed a deadline...


----------



## kwhite1022

Ok can someone check my plan and let me know if it seems feasible?  Stats, there are 6 of us in our group, all have genie+ and Park hoppers. We are staying offsite.  Youngest is 16, so we are good with going all day.  We are only doing 2 days at the parks.    So, here is my plan:

Monday APRIL 4 (expecting great crowds) :  Plan is to start rope drop at Epcot, I have a park res for there, then Drive over to MK after 2 pm.  MK is open till 11 that night.   We are doing whole 2nd day at HS.

Rides we care about: Epcot- Remy, Soarin, TT, Frozen,      MK - 7Dwarfs, PoC, HM, Buzzlightyear      

So if I have understood how things work with Genie + and $LL, I should have myself doing things for Epcot, and someone else concentrating on MK at 7 am.  My understanding is that somehow MDE will know to book anything we pick for MK after the 2pm time frame (if they are available) i*s that correct*?

So, for MK my partner in crime will try to book:  Poc or HM for first LL, as we assume 7d will be sold out, and we can do stand by if needed.  Then I get confused....for MK we would not be able to book another LL till after 11 (2 hours after MK opens) or is it 9 ( 2 hours after we booked our first LL )  this is where I get confused! LOL

Mean while, I would do LL for Soarin at 7 am (as we will do stand by for Remy) and then hope to book another LL for TT.   Frozen we are ok with not doing if we run out of time.  

Any help, or suggestions would be great appreciated!!


----------



## Tom_E_D

kwhite1022 said:


> Ok can someone check my plan and let me know if it seems feasible?  Stats, there are 6 of us in our group, all have genie+ and Park hoppers. We are staying offsite.  Youngest is 16, so we are good with going all day.  We are only doing 2 days at the parks.    So, here is my plan:
> 
> Monday APRIL 4 (expecting great crowds) :  Plan is to start rope drop at Epcot, I have a park res for there, then Drive over to MK after 2 pm.  MK is open till 11 that night.   We are doing whole 2nd day at HS.
> 
> Rides we care about: Epcot- Remy, Soarin, TT, Frozen,      MK - 7Dwarfs, PoC, HM, Buzzlightyear
> 
> So if I have understood how things work with Genie + and $LL, I should have myself doing things for Epcot, and someone else concentrating on MK at 7 am.  My understanding is that somehow MDE will know to book anything we pick for MK after the 2pm time frame (if they are available) i*s that correct*?
> 
> So, for MK my partner in crime will try to book:  Poc or HM for first LL, as we assume 7d will be sold out, and we can do stand by if needed.  Then I get confused....for MK we would not be able to book another LL till after 11 (2 hours after MK opens) or is it 9 ( 2 hours after we booked our first LL )  this is where I get confused! LOL
> 
> Mean while, I would do LL for Soarin at 7 am (as we will do stand by for Remy) and then hope to book another LL for TT.   Frozen we are ok with not doing if we run out of time.
> 
> Any help, or suggestions would be great appreciated!!


Everyone can get *one* Genie+ LL reservation at 7:00, *not one per park*. You cannot get both a Soarin' reservation and a Pirates of the Caribbean reservation for everyone at 7:00. Whichever of you gets through first will make the reservations and block out the other one. If you make the first G+ reservation at MK, you can make another at 11:00, two hours after MK opens that day. If you make it at Epcot and it is for 10:30 or later (or you don't tap into it until after 10:30), you can make another at 10:30 since Epcot opens at 8:30 that day. Seven Dwarfs is a ILL$ attraction, not Genie+. You can book _purchase_ it when the park opens since you're staying offsite. MK opens at 9:00. You do not have to wait until 11:00. You may be right that it will be sold out by 9:00. MDE will know that your park reservations are at Epcot and will book your MK LLs for 2:00 or later.

Edit to add: If your first G+ LL is at Epcot and you tap in before 10:30, you can make another after tapping in. "Tapping in" involves two touchpoints on some rides.


----------



## xipotec

So its theoritcally possible to buy G+ and only use it for 1-2 rides due to crowds???

That
is
Insane.


----------



## Sweettears

xipotec said:


> So its theoritcally possible to buy G+ and only use it for 1-2 rides due to crowds???
> 
> That
> is
> Insane.


Unfortunately yes it is. Particularly true if staying offsite


----------



## pens4821

xipotec said:


> So its theoritcally possible to buy G+ and only use it for 1-2 rides due to crowds???
> 
> That
> is
> Insane.



We were there during sold out days at all parks a couple weeks ago, and the three times we used it we got 5.  We used it for mk, ep, and hs.  HS was harder to get 5. After the first three we had to refresh a lot to get something good (star tours was the only thing always available).  I don’t think you’d only get 1/2 unless you aren’t planning on being in the parks long.  I guess it’s possible but imo very unlikely.


----------



## Westerner

Sweettears said:


> Unfortunately yes it is. Particularly true if staying offsite


Offsite vs onsite is irrelevant to G+ since both types of guests have identical access.


----------



## Westerner

xipotec said:


> So its theoritcally possible to buy G+ and only use it for 1-2 rides due to crowds???


We were there over the holidays and got a lot more than that.  And the strategies posted here make it fairly easy to do.


----------



## g-dad66

xipotec said:


> So its theoritcally possible to buy G+ and only use it for 1-2 rides due to crowds???
> 
> That
> is
> Insane.



Yes, but when the parks are so crowded that you can only get 2 LLs, those 2 LLs could easily save you more than an hour wait in each of those 2 standby lines.  Standby wait times have also been insane.


----------



## xipotec

g-dad66 said:


> Yes, but when the parks are so crowded that you can only get 2 LLs, those 2 LLs could easily save you more than an hour wait in each of those 2 standby lines.  Standby wait times have also been insane.


Man thats just sad.


----------



## HydroGuy

Sweettears said:


> Unfortunately yes it is. Particularly true if staying offsite


Why is that? Offsite and onsite get equal access to G+ at 7AM.


----------



## g-dad66

Not quite 10 am, and look at the attractions with 60 or more minute Standby lines:

Rise of Resistance
Jungle Cruise
Seven Dwarfs
Remy
Tower of Terror
Slinky Dog
Flight of Passage
Toy Story Mania
Frozen
Peter Pan
Safari
Rock n Roller Coaster
Millenium Falcon
Test Track
Navi River Journey
Mickey & Minnie Railway
Big Thunder
Haunted Mansion
Alien Saucers

I realize that wait times are inflated, but these numbers are still a bit daunting.


----------



## samsonjs

So I picked a LL for 7dmt for 7. It changed to 7:20, which is fine. But then it moved to 8:30 after I booked. Is that typical?

if you cancel a genie+ booking are you able to rebook it again that day or is it unavailable to you again?


----------



## Westerner

samsonjs said:


> So I picked a LL for 7dmt for 7. It changed to 7:20, which is fine. But then it moved to 8:30 after I booked. Is that typical?
> 
> if you cancel a genie+ booking are you able to rebook it again that day or is it unavailable to you again?


For clarity, 7DMT is $ILL not G+.

Your experience with shifting times for the 7DMT $ILL is not uncommon especially if you are booking at a busy time (eg 7AM).

If you cancel a G+ booking you should be able to rebook it again later as long as you do it before the return window.  $ILL's can't be canceled.


----------



## scrappinginontario

samsonjs said:


> So I picked a LL for 7dmt for 7. It changed to 7:20, which is fine. But then it moved to 8:30 after I booked. Is that typical?
> 
> if you cancel a genie+ booking are you able to rebook it again that day or is it unavailable to you again?


Attractions that are G+ bookings may be cancelled and an attempt made to rebook.

7DMT is a paid, ILL$ attraction which is non-refundable.  You can go to a blue umbrella before your return time and attempt to request a refund but they are not always given.

My experience with G+ was much the same as your experience with ILL$ in that the time changes between selection and acceptance but to the best of my knowledge, with Genie+, the revised return time is displayed before I hit my final selection acceptance button.  Not sure if it's the same or different for ILL$ purchases.


----------



## samsonjs

scrappinginontario said:


> Attractions that are G+ bookings may be cancelled and an attempt made to rebook.
> 
> 7DMT is a paid, ILL$ attraction which is non-refundable.  You can go to a blue umbrella before your return time and attempt to request a refund but they are not always given.
> 
> My experience with G+ was much the same as your experience with ILL$ in that the time changes between selection and acceptance but to the best of my knowledge, with Genie+, the revised return time is displayed before I hit my final selection acceptance button.  Not sure if it's the same or different for ILL$ purchases.



Yes, my question was concerning two different things. It seems like I’m pretty much stuck with the ILL time that’s given to me after I paid. I don’t like that you don’t know what you’re getting for a paid reservation. It wasn’t a huge deal but oh well. The genie+ times are changing for me but I can usually back out and it bounces times around until I find one I prefer.


----------



## Emae2009

Lots of good info. Thanks for putting this together


----------



## Westerner

Disney's website now adds the following info for G+ to the effect that guests on average get 2-3 G+ selections if they make their 1st selection early in the day.  H/T to today's DIS Unplugged podcast for highlighting this.


----------



## pens4821

g-dad66 said:


> I realize that wait times are inflated, but these numbers are still a bit daunting.



I just want to point out that when we were there recently we found the wait times were about on spot. Within maybe 5-10 minutes. I know others have had different experiences, but other than end of night (or while fireworks were going off) we waited pretty much what was posted.


----------



## snikki

Personally I’ve always looked at G+ as a paid FP+ service and will go into our visit being ok with getting 3 LL a day for certain parks. Especially previously tiered parks. You can do way more than 3 at MK.


----------



## ctc917

I've seen different posts in ref to how to work the Genie + system and I'm still confused, and I was hoping someone out there could give me a dummy version for how to use it?
Can you also tell me when you can add Genie + to your day? that morning before the 7am timeframe to book a reservation? If you buy a ticket with genie+ attached to it where does it show you that? i can use any help figuring this whole new system out and also if any one happens to know of a great post that explains Genie+ real well, like a dummy version, lol that would work too.
Can you also help me with your experiences on which days and parks people have found Genie+ was the better deal?

thanks
ctc917


----------



## CarolynFH

The first 7 posts of the *Genie, Genie+ and LL thread *would be a great place to start, then if you have additional questions, ask there.


----------



## CarolynFH

After you feel you have a grasp of the basics and are interested in other guests' experiences, start near the end of *this thread *- don't start at the beginning, because many, many things have changed since then.


----------



## Sweettears

HydroGuy said:


> Why is that? Offsite and onsite get equal access to G+ at 7AM.


I was confusing it with ILL


----------



## lockets

ctc917 said:


> I've seen different posts in ref to how to work the Genie + system and I'm still confused, and I was hoping someone out there could give me a dummy version for how to use it?


Maybe try to google for a recent video from a vlogger if you’ll learn better that way.


----------



## Westerner

@ctc917 This thread links a series of recent Genie teaching videos.


----------



## 4orm

Am I correct in thinking that on an AK early morning with a 7am entry, with G+ I'll be able to snag a LL at 7 and then the 2nd at 9:30am since the park opens at 7:30am when we're going?


----------



## g-dad66

4orm said:


> Am I correct in thinking that on an AK early morning with a 7am entry, with G+ I'll be able to snag a LL at 7 and then the 2nd at 9:30am since the park opens at 7:30am when we're going?



Correct.


----------



## Ellie_

Question on Genie+ for a mixed AP/day ticket party. Myself and my DH have APs but the rest of the group doesn’t. The day ticket people haven’t pre-purchased G+, but my park pass reservation for just the APs shows up separately from the park pass reservation for the day ticket people. As in one is a reservation for 2 and the other is a reservation for 3. Is this to be expected? Will I still be able to book ILL and purchase G+ for the entire group?


----------



## TacoCatGoatCheesePizza

I have been practicing adding SDD to my tip board and testing looking for LL at 7am (from home to understand the process before our trip next month).  For the most part, for any park, when I refresh the tip board at anytime, it is fine and shows current LL availability.  However, at exactly 7 am, when I set park to HS and refresh, it spins and gives an error message.  By the time I get back in at 7:00:30 maybe, it’s already late afternoon times.  Should I expect this to happen in the parks or is genie+ more well behaved when you actually are able to book.  If not, how do I fix it?


----------



## samsonjs

We tried to get to rotr for rope drop. We would have done awesome. We were first in our line to tap, but it was down. I reluctantly checked for a ILL around 7:50am after riding smugglers run. I found one for 8:30am and it was quickly converted to an anytime pass. We rode right as it came online around 10:15 right before our SDD 10:30 genie+. Tapped in at 10:25 and booked a second genie+ beating all the 120min rule people.


----------



## Westerner

TacoCatGoatCheesePizza said:


> I have been practicing adding SDD to my tip board and testing looking for LL at 7am (from home to understand the process before our trip next month).  For the most part, for any park, when I refresh the tip board at anytime, it is fine and shows current LL availability.  However, at exactly 7 am, when I set park to HS and refresh, it spins and gives an error message.  By the time I get back in at 7:00:30 maybe, it’s already late afternoon times.  Should I expect this to happen in the parks or is genie+ more well behaved when you actually are able to book.  If not, how do I fix it?



getting a late afternoon time for SDD at 7:00:30 is about average, so I wouldn't stress this too much.
To try for better, use the fastest and most stable Internet connection you have access to
I had a good experience using offsite WIFI when booking G+
Disney's WIFI may be clogged with other guests trying to book at 7AM
You may have better luck with cellular service

Also worth a try is trying different devices to see which is most stable
I used an iPhone7 and had no problems

Generally I got Tip Board to refresh ready for booking at 7:00:03 or so.


----------



## samsonjs

samsonjs said:


> We tried to get to rotr for rope drop. We would have done awesome. We were first in our line to tap, but it was down. I reluctantly checked for a ILL around 7:50am after riding smugglers run. I found one for 8:30am and it was quickly converted to an anytime pass. We rode right as it came online around 10:15 right before our SDD 10:30 genie+. Tapped in at 10:25 and booked a second genie+ beating all the 120min rule people.


Adding the second half of the day on to this after a long pool break. We got TOT, RnR (for half the party) and Toystory mania (for the other half) then Alien SS. We waited standby for Toy Story Mania (10min around 8:30am), Star Tours (no standby wait around 6pm) and a Mickey and Minnie RR (25 min around 8:15pm). RnR and TSM were rode twice standby and with LL.

So each person got 4 genie + at HS with a good break in the middle of the day so I avoided times during this. Also I kept an eye on RnR when it was down and headed over there as soon as it came up and we had a shorter wait then when we had a LL pass. During our break at the hotel I spent about 10min refreshing times and got RnR around 2pm for 6pm. I wanted MMRR but I could never get it.


----------



## ThornXBL

I see that trying to book G+ LLs for a park you plan to hop to (i.e. you don't have a park reservation for), it automatically shows you only 2pm and later return times.

Is that true also for booking an ILL$? If I have an MK park reservation and try to get an ROTR ILL$, will it only show 2pm+ windows?


----------



## Duck143

I have a strange situation in my MDE tickets/passes.  We have 4 unactivated AP vouchers and 4 - 8 Day PH tickets saved in our MDE.  When I tried to make Park Reservations, it wouldn't let me reserve under the On-Site Resort/Tickets section and would force me to try to reserve as an AP, even though I have no intention of using our APs for our upcoming trip. Using the chat feature, a CM was able to secure all of my park reservations for me.  This worries me if we decide to change our plans to start at a different park, I might have to have a CM change it for me. 
So, I'm in charge of G+ for our party of 8 people (the other 4 just have 8 Day PH tix) and I am worried that it's going to glich on me like the park reservations did.  I am planning on buying G+ for us day of before 7am.   Does anyone have any experience with a situation like mine?


----------



## Westerner

ThornXBL said:


> I see that trying to book G+ LLs for a park you plan to hop to (i.e. you don't have a park reservation for), it automatically shows you only 2pm and later return times.
> 
> Is that true also for booking an ILL$? If I have an MK park reservation and try to get an ROTR ILL$, will it only show 2pm+ windows?


Yes.  $ILL's are subject to the automatic post-2pm return time when hopping, just like G+.


----------



## Erica Ladd

How do I move my preferences to the top of the tip board? I have tix linked to my account that are for may - is there a way for me to practice with the tip board without messing with my tix? I’m not sure I’m understanding how to look at a park I want to hop to on my tip board. Any links or help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Doingitagain

Today our Remy ILL jumped time after we confirmed and it conflicted with our ADR.  DD used online chat and they moved our party of 7 to 9:00!  It was a lighter crowd early open so that may have helped, but we felt pixie dusted.  So…try using online chat instead of waiting in line at guest experience, or while waiting in line to see who comes through first.


----------



## DisneyCrazyMom22

We are a party of 10(two families) traveling to WDW in a couple months. All 10 of  our tickets are linked and I am able to make see  everyone's passes in my app and make dining reservations for everyone.  This morning I was watching the ILL rides in the app and clicked on one to get an idea of  the next screen. I obviously wouldn't be able to move any farther as I don't have a reservation for today, but I noticed that only the 6 people in my family were listed? I want to get this figured out so I can book ILL's for our entire party when we go. Thank you for any advice!


----------



## ci1025

Sorry if this has been asked before, but i see you can do a max of 2 x ILLs per day, and there are currently only 1 available in each park. My question is: can you book the same ILL ride twice in one day, or is park hopping the only way to hit the max limit (2) of ILLs in one day?


----------



## CJK

ci1025 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but i see you can do a max of 2 x ILLs per day, and there are currently only 1 available in each park. My question is: can you book the same ILL ride twice in one day, or is park hopping the only way to hit the max limit (2) of ILLs in one day?


The only way to book two ILL in one day, is if you have parkhopper tickets so you can buy a ride in another park.


----------



## redboat45

DisneyCrazyMom22 said:


> We are a party of 10(two families) traveling to WDW in a couple months. All 10 of  our tickets are linked and I am able to make see  everyone's passes in my app and make dining reservations for everyone.  This morning I was watching the ILL rides in the app and clicked on one to get an idea of  the next screen. I obviously wouldn't be able to move any farther as I don't have a reservation for today, but I noticed that only the 6 people in my family were listed? I want to get this figured out so I can book ILL's for our entire party when we go. Thank you for any advice!


I have this same question.  I believe that the day off you'll be able to select everyone but I have not had this confirmed.


----------



## Figment of Speech

Erica Ladd said:


> How do I move my preferences to the top of the tip board? I have tix linked to my account that are for may - is there a way for me to practice with the tip board without messing with my tix? I’m not sure I’m understanding how to look at a park I want to hop to on my tip board. Any links or help would be greatly appreciated!!!


I'm not sure how it interacts with parkhopping because I didn't parkhop when I was there, but to move your preferences to the top of the tip board:

1. Start in "My Day," and launch Genie (the free one) as if you were going to use it. If you are more of a visual learner, here is an example of Molly from AllEars doing this at Animal Kingdom. Notice she chooses exactly four things: Expedition Everest, Kilimanjaro Safaris, Celebration of the Festival of the Lion King, and KiteTails:





2. Then switch over to the Tip Board and ignore Freenie's recommendations because they're not usually very useful. Your preferences should be there. Here is Molly's app a while later. Notice that the four items she selected are at the top as "Your Top Picks," followed by "Other Experiences to Consider" (it looks like the same link, but I attempted to timestamp both of these; if it didn't work, the first one was at 0:47, and the second one was at 5:31):





That'll work for the park you have reservations at. Maybe someone else can build on that to explain how to add parks you're hopping to.


----------



## Miffy

Just be aware that now your My Day board will be populated with a ton of Genie suggestions--and many of them will be ABOVE the attractions you have ILL$/G+ for. You can try removing them, but new ones will pop up. It's extremely annoying. This wouldn't be so bad if the Tip Board showed your actual reservations, but instead it intimates that you _might_ have a reservation for X, Y, or Z, but it may just be a member of your group, and the time it shows is the next available time and _not _your reserved time. For that, you need to look at My Day.

It's as though they launched this system without testing it out first.


----------



## Figment of Speech

Miffy said:


> Just be aware that now your My Day board will be populated with a ton of Genie suggestions--and many of them will be ABOVE the attractions you have ILL$/G+ for. You can try removing them, but new ones will pop up. It's extremely annoying. This wouldn't be so bad if the Tip Board showed your actual reservations, but instead it intimates that you _might_ have a reservation for X, Y, or Z, but it may just be a member of your group, and the time it shows is the next available time and _not _your reserved time. For that, you need to look at My Day.
> 
> It's as though they launched this system without testing it out first.


Thanks for that additional note. We used the My Day board very little after using it to pin attractions in the Tip Board, except to remind us when our bookings were, and there were only two of us in our party, so we weren't shown other people's reservations.

That seems like the kind of thing it really should be able to parse better. I'm the naively optimistic sort, so I hope that eventually they'll update the software to iron these problems out. But I also have enough experience with software developers to know that if it's not high priority, it could be a while. Quite a while.


----------



## slappy1974

I love the thread and all the advice at the top.  
I just had a great day at MK last Thursday, first time back in several years and first time with Genie+.
It was the most crowded I have ever seen MK, and major attraction wait times were 60-90 minutes all day.

I have not read all 43 pages, so my tips are probably covered above:

1. All my old paper FP strategies worked the same, except you don't have to run around the park with everyone's tickets.

2. G+ makes you choose if you want Peter Pan and Jungle Cruise, or you can have pretty much everything else.  When I logged in at 7am, Peter Pan and Jungle Cruise were taken until the afternoon. That would push the next available reservation time until 11am.  I chose to maximize reservations, so I chose a Splash at 10:20am. 

3. By noon, you could only get very minor attractions within an hour.  All the major attractions were gone or late night (we had to leave around 3pm), and mid-tier were several hours out.  What worked well was to make night time reservations for 8-10pm window.  I could make a new one every two hours.  You can make the most popular one at 2pm, then the least popular one at 8pm.  This allowed me to stack several reservations for 8pm when I got back to the park.  A mid-day break for lunch, pool, nap etc. works better than paper FP, because you can keep making reservations while you're not there.

4. I could never get an ILL for 7 Dwarves to work.  In the morning, return times were all too late for us.  I ended up in line at 10:30pm with posted wait of 45, and actual wait of 15 minutes.


----------



## Miffy

Figment of Speech said:


> Thanks for that additional note. We used the My Day board very little after using it to pin attractions in the Tip Board, except to remind us when our bookings were, and there were only two of us in our party, so we weren't shown other people's reservations.
> 
> That seems like the kind of thing it really should be able to parse better. I'm the naively optimistic sort, so I hope that eventually they'll update the software to iron these problems out. But I also have enough experience with software developers to know that if it's not high priority, it could be a while. Quite a while.


There were only 2 of us as well, but the Tip Board insisted on reminding us that we might not actually have a reservation for an attraction that in fact we both had a reservation for. Weird. But maybe they've fixed this.


----------



## Erica Ladd

Still unclear on how to use the tip board. Do I have to be closer to our dates for it to work?


----------



## Miffy

Erica Ladd said:


> Still unclear on how to use the tip board. Do I have to be closer to our dates for it to work?


Well, you can't make reservations using the Tip Board until you've got a park reservation for the day, but you can look at the Tip Board on your phone right now. Mine automatically shows MK and I can see the standby times and what's available and when for G+ and that ILL is not currently available for 7DMT.

When you're there, the Tip Board is the place where you make your G+ and ILL$ selections. They will show up in My Day only after you've reserved them.


----------



## ekatiel

Well, I read the first 15 pages, so this may be covered already in pages 16-42, but here goes nothing. Hopefully someone has some advice for our situation. We'll be a WDW over fourth of July. My hubby will be in a conference the mornings of July 1-3 and will join us in the parks around 1 or 1:30 pm. We'll have four other park days where he'll get to be with us all day, including the mornings.  We're going to do a water park on of the conference mornings, so that leaves me with two days to figure out how to make this new Genie + system work when he won't be joining us until the afternoon. We'll likely be doing MK and AK those days. Here are my questions:
1) How do we best maximize the system so he can use LLs with us? I'm assuming that means not using any in the morning, because if we do, we can't use the same LL twice in one day. 
2) I'm hung up on the fact that I can't choose return times in Genie Plus, so do I have to keep checking back until the system gives me return times in the afternoon?
3) Will booking Park Hopper tickets help any of this, or will we be stuck without the "good" rides in the second park of the day because we were using LLs in the morning at our first park without him?
I miss Fastpass .


----------



## slappy1974

ekatiel said:


> Well, I read the first 15 pages, so this may be covered already in pages 16-42, but here goes nothing. Hopefully someone has some advice for our situation. We'll be a WDW over fourth of July. My hubby will be in a conference the mornings of July 1-3 and will join us in the parks around 1 or 1:30 pm. We'll have four other park days where he'll get to be with us all day, including the mornings.  We're going to do a water park on of the conference mornings, so that leaves me with two days to figure out how to make this new Genie + system work when he won't be joining us until the afternoon. We'll likely be doing MK and AK those days. Here are my questions:
> 1) How do we best maximize the system so he can use LLs with us? I'm assuming that means not using any in the morning, because if we do, we can't use the same LL twice in one day.
> 2) I'm hung up on the fact that I can't choose return times in Genie Plus, so do I have to keep checking back until the system gives me return times in the afternoon?
> 3) Will booking Park Hopper tickets help any of this, or will we be stuck without the "good" rides in the second park of the day because we were using LLs in the morning at our first park without him?
> I miss Fastpass .



(Although you have to pay for it now) this may be a situation where G+ works better than paper FP.
You can start at 7am making reservations for all 4 of you starting at 1pm, even when no one is in the park. I would start with Jungle Cruise, Splash Mtn., Space Mtn. or Peter Pan, which will quickly get past 1pm. Then at 11am you can make a second (mid tier like Haunted Mansion or Pirates), then at 1pm a third.  You can ride standby all morning, and build up reservations for the afternoon.


----------



## ekatiel

slappy1974 said:


> (Although you have to pay for it now) this may be a situation where G+ works better than paper FP.
> You can start at 7am making reservations for all 4 of you starting at 1pm, even when no one is in the park. I would start with Jungle Cruise, Splash Mtn., Space Mtn. or Peter Pan, which will quickly get past 1pm. Then at 11am you can make a second (mid tier like Haunted Mansion or Pirates), then at 1pm a third.  You can ride standby all morning, and build up reservations for the afternoon.


But I don't have a choice of return times, right? I have to wait until the return times are past 1pm. Do I just have to constantly refresh until return times are far enough out?


----------



## Miffy

ekatiel said:


> But I don't have a choice of return times, right? I have to wait until the return times are past 1pm. Do I just have to constantly refresh until return times are far enough out?


Yes, that's correct, although for your first one, for something like JC or PPF, you'll already be seeing return times in the afternoon or evening.


----------



## slappy1974

Miffy said:


> Yes, that's correct, although for your first one, for something like JC or PPF, you'll already be seeing return times in the afternoon or evening.





ekatiel said:


> But I don't have a choice of return times, right? I have to wait until the return times are past 1pm. Do I just have to constantly refresh until return times are far enough out?


Right now it's 5pm in Orlando, and the park closes at 11pm.  You can get a JC or PPF for around 10:30pm, and some lesser attractions starting around 6pm, with everything else in between.  You will need to refresh, and watch the return times for the attractions you are interested in.


----------



## g-dad66

Miffy said:


> Yes, that's correct, although for your first one, for something like JC or PPF, you'll already be seeing return times in the afternoon or evening.



True.

According to thrill-data.com, at 7:05 am today, the return time for JungleCruise was 5:13 pm, and the return time for PeterPan was 2:33 pm.


----------



## pfeifer1990

*This is is from post 5 of the Everything Genie...- You can pin one or more attractions to the top of the Tip Board by selecting it as your only Top Pick in the free Genie part of the app. Or you can also select Top Picks through the Edit Selections link at the top of the Tip Board. This is very useful when you are in a hurry to book a particular attraction. Pin it to the top of the Tip Board. Then after booking, replace it with the next one that you will be going for. This saves time not having to scroll down through alphabetical list of attractions.

Do I do this the morning of my Park reservation? Or can I do this sooner (mid May reservations)? I am able to do my top selections in the free Genie part of the app but not on the Tip Board-I don't see the Edit Selections link at the top of the Tip Board.*


----------



## GBRforWDW

ekatiel said:


> But I don't have a choice of return times, right? I have to wait until the return times are past 1pm. Do I just have to constantly refresh until return times are far enough out?


I did this on our December trip.  Wanted afternoon times for everything because my family is slow getting moving, so just refreshed until it got to a time that worked.  Animal Kingdom, might take some time, but Magic Kingdom, top 2 rides should get past 1 pretty quick.

I'd shoot for a return time of 2 or later though, just in case he gets hung up in traffic or needs some food right away, don't want to miss the first return time, though a little bit of conversation with the CMs to explain why you were late should get you on the ride if you are late


----------



## CJK

I posted this question on another thread, but figured I should check here too. 

Hi all! I have a quick question. My friends have 1 day tickets to Magic Kingdom next month. They are all staying in the same Disney hotel room, but they bought their 1 day tickets at different times. Three of the five people have 1 day tickets that includes Genie+. The other 2 people just bought their tickets today, and they don't have Genie+ (because Disney doesn't allow the sale of Genie+ with 1 day tickets anymore). Assuming the 2 family members buy Genie+ after midnight on their park day, should they be okay? I know there have been problems with AP tickets with tickets with Genie+ already added to the tickets, but I wasn't sure about this scenario. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## jeffg4

Currently, only 1 ILL is offered for each park, but the rules state you can purchase up to 2 per day, so can an ILL be purchased twice for the same attraction in the same day?


----------



## CarolynFH

jeffg4 said:


> Currently, only 1 ILL is offered for each park, but the rules state you can purchase up to 2 per day, so can an ILL be purchased twice for the same attraction in the same day?


Sorry, no, you could buy one each in two different parks, e.g. the park you have reservation for and a park you’ll hop to, or two ILL$ in two parks you’ll hop to on the same day.


----------



## redboat45

jeffg4 said:


> Currently, only 1 ILL is offered for each park, but the rules state you can purchase up to 2 per day, so can an ILL be purchased twice for the same attraction in the same day?


no but you could buy one at another park and hop over.


----------



## callieollie

I have a question about park hopping with Genie plus. Let's say I have a park reservation for Animal Kingdom and then plan to hop to HS later in the day.  I book my first Genie+ attraction at 7:00 am.  From what I understand, I can book another attraction 2 hours after the park opens.  Would that be 2 hours after AK opens (my first park where I have the park reservation to) or would it be 2 hours after HS opens if that's where I am booking the genie+ attraction to?  If AK opens at 7:00 but HS doesn't open until 8:00, which "park opening" am I using?  Thanks!


----------



## CJK

callieollie said:


> I have a question about park hopping with Genie plus. Let's say I have a park reservation for Animal Kingdom and then plan to hop to HS later in the day.  I book my first Genie+ attraction at 7:00 am.  From what I understand, I can book another attraction 2 hours after the park opens.  Would that be 2 hours after AK opens (my first park where I have the park reservation to) or would it be 2 hours after HS opens if that's where I am booking the genie+ attraction to?  If AK opens at 7:00 but HS doesn't open until 8:00, which "park opening" am I using?  Thanks!


In your example, it would be 2hrs from when Hollywood Studios opens. The rule is that you can book 2hrs from park opening of the park where you booked your first G+ ride (not the park where you have a park pass).


----------



## callieollie

CJK said:


> In your example, it would be 2hrs from when Hollywood Studios opens. The rule is that you can book 2hrs from park opening of the park where you booked your first G+ ride (not the park where you have a park pass).


I see, thanks!  So, if I were to book my first one at AK, could I then book another one at HS two hours after AK opens?


----------



## CJK

callieollie said:


> I see, thanks!  So, if I were to book my first one at AK, could I then book another one at HS two hours after AK opens?


Yes


----------



## joy13

So I happened to be awake this morning at 6:15 central so 7:15 at Disney and I decided to play with the tip board a bit.  Both RotR and FOP $ILL seemed to be sold out but I kept refreshing and sure enough - both had plenty available at 7:17 - nothing at 7:16 tons at 7:17 - what an odd time, I’ll keep paying attention for the next month, but that’s definitely going to be my plan in May if it keeps being that way.


----------



## T'Lynn

I used the 7:17 drop time for every day that I booked 7DMT. I didn't want to risk it with RotR or FoP but it probably would have worked!


----------



## helix-helix

Molly from AllEars attempting to get all 22 Genie+ LL attractions at Magic Kingdom in one day.


----------



## footballmouse

Question regarding when Genie+ shows in the MDE app. 

My friend purchased G+ when she bought her tickets for May, however it isn't showing up in her MDE app. Will it not show up until the day of her first park reservation?


----------



## T'Lynn

footballmouse said:


> Question regarding when Genie+ shows in the MDE app.
> 
> My friend purchased G+ when she bought her tickets for May, however it isn't showing up in her MDE app. Will it not show up until the day of her first park reservation?


Correct ... and even then, the My Day part will suggest Genie+ for some reason.

Honestly, the My Day part of the MDE is a mess but that's where you'll see your booked LL


----------



## boxer

Just realized I may have misunderstood something:

1.  We do (2) Parks a day--hopping after an afternoon break.  If my first booking is at Park 1--say at 1PM--does that mean I can't book another ride until 11AM (2 hours before that ride)?  I possibly misunderstood that I could book another ride after the 2 hours WAIT from that first booking--meaning book first ride at 7AM, then 2nd ride at 9AM.  

2.  Given our Park Hopping--my thoughts are to book a couple morning rides at Park 1--then start stacking rides for Park 2 in the evening hours.  I will need the response to my first question so I understand how to 'stack' the evening rides (by booking time--or ride time).


----------



## Tom_E_D

boxer said:


> Just realized I may have misunderstood something:
> 
> 1.  We do (2) Parks a day--hopping after an afternoon break.  If my first booking is at Park 1--say at 1PM--does that mean I can't book another ride until 11AM (2 hours before that ride)?  I possibly misunderstood that I could book another ride after the 2 hours WAIT from that first booking--meaning book first ride at 7AM, then 2nd ride at 9AM.
> 
> 2.  Given our Park Hopping--my thoughts are to book a couple morning rides at Park 1--then start stacking rides for Park 2 in the evening hours.  I will need the response to my first question so I understand how to 'stack' the evening rides (by booking time--or ride time).


From Post 3 of this thread:

"BOOKING ELIGIBILITY: You become eligible to book another LL EITHER (1) after 2 hours (2 hours after park opening if the booking was done before park opening), OR (2) after double-tapping into the MOST RECENTLY BOOKED LL, whichever comes first."

If the park opens at 9:00, it is 11:00 because that is two hours after park opening, not because it is two hours before your 1:00 reservation. If the park opens at 8:30, as Epcot has recently, it would be 10:30. In counting minutes for the 120-minute rule, you only count minutes that the park is open.


----------



## T'Lynn

boxer said:


> Just realized I may have misunderstood something:
> 
> 1.  We do (2) Parks a day--hopping after an afternoon break.  If my first booking is at Park 1--say at 1PM--does that mean I can't book another ride until 11AM (2 hours before that ride)?  I possibly misunderstood that I could book another ride after the 2 hours WAIT from that first booking--meaning book first ride at 7AM, then 2nd ride at 9AM.
> 
> 2.  Given our Park Hopping--my thoughts are to book a couple morning rides at Park 1--then start stacking rides for Park 2 in the evening hours.  I will need the response to my first question so I understand how to 'stack' the evening rides (by booking time--or ride time).


1. The 2 hour rule is based on park opening. So if your first LL is booked at AK then you can book at 7 and then eligible to book again at 9:30 since it has a 7:30 opening right now. But if your first LL is booked at MK then your next eligibility is 11am.

2. It's hard to book LL at Park 1 AND stack Park 2. Because there's just not much opportunity for early morning rides and if you want headliners you will have to start stacking them early.

When you park hop, it will automatically offer you times after 2pm to any park you don't have a reservation for.


----------



## BLLB

scrappinginontario said:


> *GENIE+ for ANNUAL PASSHOLDERS*
> 
> - Guests who have an AP and all guests on their reservation have an AP, will be eligible to purchase G+ after midnight
> 
> - Guests who have an AP and other guest on their reservation have regular tickets that have NOT had G+ purchased for length of stay, will be eligible to purchase G+ for all guests after midnight
> 
> - When Annual Passholders are attempting to purchase Genie+, they may encounter a glitch IF the other people on their reservation have:
> - regular park tickets AND​- those guests purchased Genie+ for length of stay for their tickets​
> - If this is your situation, you will not be able to purchase Genie+ for your Annual Pass at midnight.  The system will not allow the purchase.
> 
> - The best option to fix is to call 1-407-939-4357 before 7:00 am and purchase Genie+ for AP(s).  This number seems to be dedicated to Genie+ challenges and does not normally have a long wait time.  Purchasing before 7:00 am will allow all guests to book Genie+ at 7:00 am.
> 
> - A common suggestion for the AP glitch is for guest services to advise guests to uninstall and reinstall the app.  This does not fix the problem.  Calling the number above should allow G+ to be purchased.  Unfortunately it will mean a call each day you wish to add G+.


I just want to thank you so much for this information.  Not a single Guest Relations Cast Member that I spoke with is aware of this solution.  And I spoke to one at each front-of-the-park.  It wasn’t until last night that I found this post, day 4 of our vacation.  When I spoke to Guest Relations today, and told them of this solution, he said “you can never believe the things you read on boards.”  

And then asked for the phone number.


----------



## poptart90

Quick Questions:

1. Can a resort guest book both ILLs at 7am? Or just one? And if only one, when can I book my final ILL?

2. Can a resort guest who books a Genie+ at 7am continue to book additional selections (after the two hour mark) WITHOUT having entered a park yet? Sometimes the kids are beat and need more sleep before hitting the parks, wondering if I could still use that time to plan our day...

Thanks!!


----------



## summerlvr

poptart90 said:


> Quick Questions:
> 
> 1. Can a resort guest book both ILLs at 7am? Or just one? And if only one, when can I book my final ILL?
> 
> 2. Can a resort guest who books a Genie+ at 7am continue to book additional selections (after the two hour mark) WITHOUT having entered a park yet? Sometimes the kids are beat and need more sleep before hitting the parks, wondering if I could still use that time to plan our day...
> 
> Thanks!!


1. Yes, you can book them both at 7,  but since there is currently only one ILL per park you would need to have a parkhopper ticket or AP in order to book 2 for the same day.

2. Yes. You do not need to be in the park to book additional Genie + LL. You can book every 2 hours beginning 2 hours after park opening.


----------



## poptart90

summerlvr said:


> 1. Yes, you can book them both at 7,  but since there is currently only one ILL per park you would need to have a parkhopper ticket or AP in order to book 2 for the same day.
> 
> 2. Yes. You do not need to be in the park to book additional Genie + LL. You can book every 2 hours beginning 2 hours after park opening.


 Thank you so much for explaining the current situation thing! I was getting completely confused reading on Disney World's website as to why the language only ever said "you can book your FIRST ILL"...because we will be traveling after August 7th when there will again be two ILLs in some parks. I was thinking they were trying to limit the resort guest perk to allow the booking of only one ahead of time. Thank you for clearing that up for me!


----------



## Datfan1

Epcot late afternoon arrival. I will be on the road but plan to be stopped making genie+ selections at 7am, and then again at 11am, 1pm etc (assuming 9am Park opening. We are hoping for stacked rides late afternoon to evening. So at 7am plan is to grab TT, then grab ILL for Remy. Beyond that our personal ride priorities are Soarin’, Mission Space, FEA, Sp Earth. Is this possible Or will I have ride times like TT too early in the day. Still a bit confused.? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## g-dad66

Datfan1 said:


> Epcot late afternoon arrival. I will be on the road but plan to be stopped making genie+ selections at 7am, and then again at 11am, 1pm etc (assuming 9am Park opening. We are hoping for stacked rides late afternoon to evening. So at 7am plan is to grab TT, then grab ILL for Remy. Beyond that our personal ride priorities are Soarin’, Mission Space, FEA, Sp Earth. Is this possible Or will I have ride times like TT too early in the day. Still a bit confused.? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.



At 11am, Frozen will definitely not have an early return time. In fact, it will probably be all gone.  Soarin will have an afternoon return time.  Misson Space and Spaceship Earth won't have later return times until 1pm. and you may have to wait a while to get a late enough time (but standby waits are typically so short that LL isn't likely to be critical for them anyway).


----------



## Sweettears

Datfan1 said:


> Epcot late afternoon arrival. I will be on the road but plan to be stopped making genie+ selections at 7am, and then again at 11am, 1pm etc (assuming 9am Park opening. We are hoping for stacked rides late afternoon to evening. So at 7am plan is to grab TT, then grab ILL for Remy. Beyond that our personal ride priorities are Soarin’, Mission Space, FEA, Sp Earth. Is this possible Or will I have ride times like TT too early in the day. Still a bit confused.? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


I think it will work fine if you grab the passes in the order of their popularity. Keep in mind that the actual time you end up with is almost always later than the time that pops up


----------



## poptart90

Sweettears said:


> I think it will work fine if you grab the passes in the order of their popularity. Keep in mind that the actual time you end up with is almost always later than the time that pops up


In general, is there typical push forward time for WDW? 

The same was true for DL. However the swing for the major and most coveted attractions would often bump you HOURS later than the time you thought you were snagging. As an example, I clicked on Space Mtn for a 7:30-8:30pm window and got a confirm selection page listing 10:30-11:30pm return. We weren't able to ride because the kids were timing out. This happened several more times during our stay. 

Wondering if that's a typical thing in WDW too....?


----------



## Sweettears

poptart90 said:


> In general, is there typical push forward time for WDW?
> 
> The same was true for DL. However the swing for the major and most coveted attractions would often bump you HOURS later than the time you thought you were snagging. As an example, I clicked on Space Mtn for a 7:30-8:30pm window and got a confirm selection page listing 10:30-11:30pm return. We weren't able to ride because the kids were timing out. This happened several more times during our stay.
> 
> Wondering if that's a typical thing in WDW too....?


In my experience the same happened at WDW


----------



## scrappinginontario

poptart90 said:


> In general, is there typical push forward time for WDW?
> 
> The same was true for DL. However the swing for the major and most coveted attractions would often bump you HOURS later than the time you thought you were snagging. As an example, I clicked on Space Mtn for a 7:30-8:30pm window and got a confirm selection page listing 10:30-11:30pm return. We weren't able to ride because the kids were timing out. This happened several more times during our stay.
> 
> Wondering if that's a typical thing in WDW too....?


It is happening daily at WDW and sometimes hours later than initial screen time displayed.

In the Genie Strategy thread today, someone shared their experience for Flight of Passage and their time changed by more than FOUR hours from the first screen they grabbed until they finished their purchase moments later!



lynzi2004 said:


> So the time changing after purchasing the $ILL finally got me today! I don’t know how many times I have purchased and not had issues and honestly assumed the people who were complaining just weren’t paying enough attention  sorry guys! But this morning, FOP went from 8:30am (tip board time), to my personal selection of 10:10-11:10 (payment confirmation screen) to 12:35-1:35 (final confirmation). I get why everyone is so frustrated when this happens and Disney seriously needs to put a stop to it. Especially 10 min later when I go back and all the times are once again available, but now I can’t modify and am stuck with what they gave me


----------



## PPFlight75

scrappinginontario said:


> It is happening daily at WDW and sometimes hours later than initial screen time displayed.
> 
> In the Genie Strategy thread today, someone shared their experience for Flight of Passage and their time changed by more than FOUR hours from the first screen they grabbed until they finished their purchase moments later!


I find this kind of shocking and it seems like a bait and switch issue. Is there any wording in the purchasing process that mentions the time may change? If not I would think this could be a legal issue for Disney. I’ve only used G+once and didn’t have an issue so didn’t notice.


----------



## Meglen

PPFlight75 said:


> I find this kind of shocking and it seems like a bait and switch issue. Is there any wording in the purchasing process that mentions the time may change? If not I would think this could be a legal issue for Disney. I’ve only used G+once and didn’t have an issue so didn’t notice.


The issue is it's a simple fix. Put a 30 second save on that time once it's clicked. Atleast you would hit the error sooner and not be surprised by a new time. They have some time related small print but I don't think it's enough for what's happening.


----------



## PPFlight75

Meglen said:


> The issue is it's a simple fix. Put a 30 second save on that time once it's clicked. Atleast you would hit the error sooner and not be surprised by a new time. They have some time related small print but I don't think it's enough for what's happening.


I agree. It seems simple enough to have a save/hold time. At least we would be aware. It seems so simple and easy and the fact that there isn’t one is so odd.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Meglen said:


> The issue is it's a simple fix. Put a 30 second save on that time once it's clicked. Atleast you would hit the error sooner and not be surprised by a new time. They have some time related small print but I don't think it's enough for what's happening.





PPFlight75 said:


> I agree. It seems simple enough to have a save/hold time. At least we would be aware. It seems so simple and easy and the fact that there isn’t one is so odd.


I don’t think it’s a simple fix due to the way Disney has set up Genie+.  They have put limitations on in that thousands  and thousands of people are eligible to book a LL/ILL$ reservation at the exact same second.

They can’t really put a hold on the grab as so many are being shown the exact same times at the same moment.  They would need to offer various times to select and by doing that they could hold the times but when everyone is ready at the same second snd all are offered ‘next available’ it’s a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Meglen

scrappinginontario said:


> I don’t think it’s a simple fix due to the way Disney has set up Genie+.  They have put limitations on in that thousands  and thousands of people are eligible to book a LL/ILL$ reservation at the exact same second.
> 
> They can’t really put a hold on the grab as so many are being shown the exact same times at the same moment.  They would need to offer various times to select and by doing that they could hold the times but when everyone is ready at the same second snd all are offered ‘next available’ it’s a recipe for disaster.


You are correct the menu for picking a time would be where the error of [this time is no longer available]. So you would see 10am slinky go to hit it and it kicks back with a new time since someone else grabbed the 10 before you. So in the span of 30 seconds you could get 5-10 different times and hope you get the next screen where that time is locked in.

Does this make more work for the customer. Yes. But it makes it so you aware of the time you are really getting.


----------



## poptart90

PPFlight75 said:


> I find this kind of shocking and it seems like a bait and switch issue. Is there any wording in the purchasing process that mentions the time may change? If not I would think this could be a legal issue for Disney. I’ve only used G+once and didn’t have an issue so didn’t notice.


It is a terrible bait and switch, IMO. When this happened to me in DLR with my Space Mtn Genie+ reservation, I first backed out of the screen that shot my return window ahead hours and saw that the 7:30pm window was still available on the selection screen. So I choose it again. But again, the next screen showed a return time three hours later. I went back and forth a few times trying to get the 7:30pm return window which was still listed. Never did. But I took screen shots of everything, accepted the 10:30pm return time, and went to Guest Services. They wouldn't honor the 7:30pm time that was showing and stated that "it says the return window can change at any time."  I asked them where it says that. The answer was "within the selection screens..."  Oh, right. You mean the pages I'm clicking on so fast I barely register anything except HURRY HURRY HURRY get that LL!!! Gee, thanks. 

I just went to the WDW/DL websites to read all the fine print about Genie+/LL. I didn't see anything that stated clearly the return window can be modified and changed after you make a selection. They really should address this issue.


----------



## poptart90

Meglen said:


> You are correct the menu for picking a time would be where the error of [this time is no longer available]. So you would see 10am slinky go to hit it and it kicks back with a new time since someone else grabbed the 10 before you. So in the span of 30 seconds you could get 5-10 different times and hope you get the next screen where that time is locked in.
> 
> Does this make more work for the customer. Yes. But it makes it so you aware of the time you are really getting.


MaxPass at Disneyland worked like this, but so much better, IMO. You could choose a return hour from a selection of many hours, depending on whether the attraction had that much availability. Towards the end of the day, you'd maybe see only one hour listed. You could then choose the hour return (let's say 5-6pm) and it would take you to the next screen where it would dial down the window if the first selection was not available. So you'd maybe see 5:55-6:55pm and would then decide if that worked for you, HOWEVER, that was the place holder. That was the time held for you for however many seconds they designated until you a) clicked accept or b) went back to look for something else. And if you happened to wait too long and the hold was released, it would tell you when you clicked accept and you had to go back and start over. 

The point being, once the system had altered your return time and made you aware of it - the monkey business stopped. That was the return window you were given if you didn't delay in accepting. So they can do this. 

Understanding that not everyone was utilizing MP, I still feel like Disney should be able to deliver this level of service for Genie+ because not everyone is using that option either, right? Wasn't it announced that "almost a third" of guest are buying Genie+???


----------



## MMSM

scrappinginontario said:


> It is happening daily at WDW and sometimes hours later than initial screen time displayed.
> 
> In the Genie Strategy thread today, someone shared their experience for Flight of Passage and their time changed by more than FOUR hours from the first screen they grabbed until they finished their purchase moments later!


I thought it was happening with ILL - I didn’t think it was happening for regular LL. Has someone had this happen with LL?


----------



## acpalmer

It doesn’t say at what point in the process times may change, but it does say it right there on the tip board page where you book LL from.


----------



## lesmouse

Question for a new person to all things Genie Plus. 
About how much are the individual lightning lane prices for Ratatouille, Avatar FOP, 7DMT and ROR ? 
We are in the parks 5/6-5/14.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## poptart90

acpalmer said:


> It doesn’t say at what point in the process times may change, but it does say it right there on the tip board page where you book LL from.
> View attachment 661345


I missed that! Great catch.


----------



## g-dad66

MMSM said:


> I thought it was happening with ILL - I didn’t think it was happening for regular LL. Has someone had this happen with LL?



Yes, it happens with G+ LL also.  The more popular the attraction, the more dramatic the time change can be.  But the ILL have the most extreme time changes.


----------



## mouschievous

lesmouse said:


> Question for a new person to all things Genie Plus.
> About how much are the individual lightning lane prices for Ratatouille, Avatar FOP, 7DMT and ROR ?
> We are in the parks 5/6-5/14.
> Thanks for any help!


It's variable/dynamic pricing, so the price varies by the day.  From the WDW website

"Prices vary by date, attraction and park. For example, the Lightning Lane entrance to Remy's Ratatouille Adventure will be $9 plus tax (USD) per person on October 19 and $11 plus tax (USD) per person on October 23. As another example, on both those dates, Lightning Lane entrance to Expedition Everest – Legend of the Forbidden Mountain will be $7 plus tax (USD) per person, while Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance will be $15 plus tax (USD) per person. Throughout the year, prices may be lower on some days and higher on other days. This option may be purchased at up to 2 different attractions each day."

There's a good blog post about it here


----------



## disny_luvr

If I book a LL for SDD at let’s say 6:00pm and with refreshing an earlier time becomes available, am I able to switch to the earlier time or is it advised not to do that?


----------



## Meglen

disny_luvr said:


> If I book a LL for SDD at let’s say 6:00pm and with refreshing an earlier time becomes available, am I able to switch to the earlier time or is it advised not to do that?


You can't modify LL you can only cancel and rebook and this is very very risky.


----------



## disny_luvr

Meglen said:


> You can't modify LL you can only cancel and rebook and this is very very risky.


Yikes, I wasn’t aware I had to cancel. I’m glad I asked. Thank you!


----------



## bloomcruisers

So I just tried to update my MDE app on my iPhone 6 in preparation for my upcoming May trip to start practicing manipulating Genie+.  But lo and behold, my phone is apparently not new enough. I have the latest OS the 6 can update to but it isn't new enough. My DH has the same phone.
SO, do we have any options at all other than spending $2grand on new phones? I tried to find a way to do Genie+ using the online MDE access, but couldn't seem to make that happen either.
Not feeling very good about this right now! Any alternatives?


----------



## Meglen

bloomcruisers said:


> So I just tried to update my MDE app on my iPhone 6 in preparation for my upcoming May trip to start practicing manipulating Genie+.  But lo and behold, my phone is apparently not new enough. I have the latest OS the 6 can update to but it isn't new enough. My DH has the same phone.
> SO, do we have any options at all other than spending $2grand on new phones? I tried to find a way to do Genie+ using the online MDE access, but couldn't seem to make that happen either.
> Not feeling very good about this right now! Any alternatives?


I have a google phone and they are like 200-300$


----------



## poptart90

bloomcruisers said:


> So I just tried to update my MDE app on my iPhone 6 in preparation for my upcoming May trip to start practicing manipulating Genie+.  But lo and behold, my phone is apparently not new enough. I have the latest OS the 6 can update to but it isn't new enough. My DH has the same phone.
> SO, do we have any options at all other than spending $2grand on new phones? I tried to find a way to do Genie+ using the online MDE access, but couldn't seem to make that happen either.
> Not feeling very good about this right now! Any alternatives?


My DH has an iPhone 6 and he was able to install and run the App just a few days ago. He says it works fine. Is it not letting you open MDE at all? Or is there a particular function not working for you within the App?

I have an iPhone 7 Plus and we are planning to get new phones before our trip in August. When we were in Disneyland in March I noticed a huge battery drain and some lag running Genie+ with our older phones. And that's definitely not what you want when trying to scramble for LLs. We've been looking at switching our carrier service to get the free phone deals (or at least a much cheaper deal)...maybe someone in your area is offering a similar promotion?


----------



## bloomcruisers

poptart90 said:


> My DH has an iPhone 6 and he was able to install and run the App just a few days ago. He says it works fine. Is it not letting you open MDE at all? Or is there a particular function not working for you within the App?
> 
> I have an iPhone 7 Plus and we are planning to get new phones before our trip in August. When we were in Disneyland in March I noticed a huge battery drain and some lag running Genie+ with our older phones. And that's definitely not what you want when trying to scramble for LLs. We've been looking at switching our carrier service to get the free phone deals (or at least a much cheaper deal)...maybe someone in your area is offering a similar promotion?


That is really interesting. The app on my phone was from 2020. I tried to update and the AppStore said "requires IOS 14.0 but you may download earlier version". So that is what I did and it does not have Genie as a function. My phone has IOS 12.5 which is the latest the phone will accept.

Maybe he has a 6S which is the next level?


----------



## Meglen

bloomcruisers said:


> That is really interesting. The app on my phone was from 2020. I tried to update and the AppStore said "requires IOS 14.0 but you may download earlier version". So that is what I did and it does not have Genie as a function. My phone has IOS 12.5 which is the latest the phone will accept.
> 
> Maybe he has a 6S which is the next level?


maybe delete the app and re download it from the store.


----------



## bloomcruisers

Meglen said:


> maybe delete the app and re download it from the store.


That is what I did. It gives me the older version of the app with no Genie. I can still see my passes and park reservations and can make ADRs or  mobile order. But I can't do Genie. I guess it means at least 1 new iPhone even though we are both still OK with how our 6's are working for everything else. All our devices are Apple so I don't want to buy any cheaper phone that won't be compatible with the rest.


----------



## Meglen

bloomcruisers said:


> That is what I did. It gives me the older version of the app with no Genie. I can still see my passes and park reservations and can make ADRs or  mobile order. But I can't do Genie. I guess it means at least 1 new iPhone even though we are both still OK with how our 6's are working for everything else. All our devices are Apple so I don't want to buy any cheaper phone that won't be compatible with the rest.


Saddly staying with apple is just super expensive. My son's Google pixel 4a was 150$ 2 years ago and still works great. Me and my husband's were 300 due to buying them right at launch. 

Maybe see if your phone company has a trade in deal for something that works but not the new super expensive phone.


----------



## xtno

wisblue said:


> Not us,  and we have done both many times, both during the FP+ era and the LL era.


Haven't had an issue either. We've tried at 7 minutes before and not let in until 5 and another time we actually got in at 6 minutes before! lol


----------



## DaviVascaino

I want to buy 4 day ticket with genie plus. We would like to add a 5th day, but without genie plus.  I would prefer to buy the genie plus in advance so I don't need to worry about adding on the day of the visit. 

Can I buy a 4 day ticket with genie plus, then few weeks prior to vacation, can I purchase a 5th day WITHOUT genie plus?? I would like to save the genie plus cost for the 5th day. If yes, can I do that on MDE app or do I need to call?


----------



## Meglen

DaviVascaino said:


> I want to buy 4 day ticket with genie plus. We would like to add a 5th day, but without genie plus.  I would prefer to buy the genie plus in advance so I don't need to worry about adding on the day of the visit.
> 
> Can I buy a 4 day ticket with genie plus, then few weeks prior to vacation, can I purchase a 5th day WITHOUT genie plus?? I would like to save the genie plus cost for the 5th day. If yes, can I do that on MDE app or do I need to call?


if the prices to tickets go up you would also need to pay the difference of all the tickets.. so best not tempt fate.


----------



## DaviVascaino

Meglen said:


> if the prices to tickets go up you would also need to pay the difference of all the tickets.. so best not tempt fate.


what you mean pay the difference of all the tickets? like the ones I already paid???

Can I just do that 5th day upgrade without genie plus few days after I purchase then 4 day with genie plus then?


----------



## Meglen

DaviVascaino said:


> what you mean pay the difference of all the tickets? like the ones I already paid???
> 
> Can I just do that 5th day upgrade without genie plus few days after I purchase then 4 day with genie plus then?


yup the ones you already payed


----------



## wdhinn89

DaviVascaino said:


> I want to buy 4 day ticket with genie plus. We would like to add a 5th day, but without genie plus.  I would prefer to buy the genie plus in advance so I don't need to worry about adding on the day of the visit.
> 
> Can I buy a 4 day ticket with genie plus, then few weeks prior to vacation, can I purchase a 5th day WITHOUT genie plus?? I would like to save the genie plus cost for the 5th day. If yes, can I do that on MDE app or do I need to call?


The more days of tickets you buy, the cheaper the tickets are per day. If you buy a 4 day and the 5th day separately, it may actually cost more. Check the prices before to see if it is an actual savings.


----------



## DaviVascaino

Meglen said:


> yup the ones you already payed


that sucks then. LOL. I was planning to save the $60 bucks from genie plus. so what if I do liek I said? buy the 4 tickets with genie plus. the following week, contact disney to add a 5th day WITHOUT genie plus.


----------



## DaviVascaino

wdhinn89 said:


> The more days of tickets you buy, the cheaper the tickets are per day. If you buy a 4 day and the 5th day separately, it may actually cost more. Check the prices before to see if it is an actual savings.


I was told that if you add an extra day to your existing tickets, you would get the savings applied. For example, buying a 5th ticket to add to an existing 4 day ticket would cost me the same is if I had bought a 5 day ticket (assuming price has not increased_)


----------



## mouschievous

DaviVascaino said:


> I want to buy 4 day ticket with genie plus. We would like to add a 5th day, but without genie plus.  I would prefer to buy the genie plus in advance so I don't need to worry about adding on the day of the visit.
> 
> Can I buy a 4 day ticket with genie plus, then few weeks prior to vacation, can I purchase a 5th day WITHOUT genie plus?? I would like to save the genie plus cost for the 5th day. If yes, can I do that on MDE app or do I need to call?


It sounds like you want 5 days, but only Genie+ for 4 of them.

To do this, you would need to buy your 4 day ticket with Genie+ included, then buy a separate one day ticket  without Genie+ to use for your 5th day.  There is no way to get Genie+ for only some days on a multi-day ticket. 

For an adult, a one day ticket ranges from $100 to $164 depending on the date it is to be used.

A 4 day, one park per day ticket with Genie+ should be $440 per adult.

A 5 day, one park per day ticket with Genie+ should be $480 per adult.

Upgrading to the 5 day with Genie+ will save you at least $60 over buying a separate one day ticket that doesn't have Genie+.

ETA:  I thought this was on the DL side of the board, so my prices are DLR, but the same effect is true at WDW - adding a 5th day with Genie+ is significantly less expensive than buying a one day ticket.


----------



## DaviVascaino

mouschievous said:


> It sounds like you want 5 days, but only Genie+ for 4 of them.
> 
> To do this, you would need to buy your 4 day ticket with Genie+ included, then buy a separate one day ticket  without Genie+ to use for your 5th day.  There is no way to get Genie+ for only some days on a multi-day ticket.
> 
> For an adult, a one day ticket ranges from $100 to $164 depending on the date it is to be used.
> 
> A 4 day, one park per day ticket with Genie+ should be $440 per adult.
> 
> A 5 day, one park per day ticket with Genie+ should be $480 per adult.
> 
> Upgrading to the 5 day with Genie+ will save you at least $60 over buying a separate one day ticket that doesn't have Genie+.


perfect explanation. so It would better just buy 5 days with genie plus, it will save me more and less hassle. thank you


----------



## mouschievous

DaviVascaino said:


> perfect explanation. so It would better just buy 5 days with genie plus, it will save me more and less hassle. thank you


You're welcome!

I just realized this post is about WDW, not DLR, so my prices are off, but the same thing is true - adding a 5th day with G+ is still significantly less than buying a one day ticket.


----------



## DaviVascaino

mouschievous said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> I just realized this post is about WDW, not DLR, so my prices are off, but the same thing is true - adding a 5th day with G+ is still significantly less than buying a one day ticket.


and the reason is because the 5th day can't be a base ticket without genie plus is my 4 day ticket INCLUDES genie plus. got it


----------



## dmunsil

DaviVascaino said:


> perfect explanation. so It would better just buy 5 days with genie plus, it will save me more and less hassle. thank you


Well, if you want to save the $60 for the day you don't want Genie+, you can just get tickets without it, and buy Genie+ daily each morning you want it while you're there. That's what we did on our recent trip, and it took all of 60 seconds to complete the purchase every morning. I just did it about 10 minutes before Genie+ opens up at 7 am.


----------



## DaviVascaino

dmunsil said:


> Well, if you want to save the $60 for the day you don't want Genie+, you can just get tickets without it, and buy Genie+ daily each morning you want it while you're there. That's what we did on our recent trip, and it took all of 60 seconds to complete the purchase every morning. I just did it about 10 minutes before Genie+ opens up at 7 am.


that is interesting. does genie plus runs out??? like the park is too crowded that day and you won't be able to get it?


----------



## dmunsil

DaviVascaino said:


> that is interesting. does genie plus runs out??? like the park is too crowded that day and you won't be able to get it?


The upgrade to Genie+ is always offered, or at least it has never been cut off thus far. Disney said officially that they don't intend to limit availability of Genie+, so if they decided to do so in the future I think there would be an announcement.


----------



## DaviVascaino

dmunsil said:


> The upgrade to Genie+ is always offered, or at least it has never been cut off thus far. Disney said officially that they don't intend to limit availability of Genie+, so if they decided to do so in the future I think there would be an announcement.



perfect, so that might be a way to save some money. buy 5 day ticket, and only buy genie plus on the days you want. I am always up early in AM anyway. thanks


----------



## mouschievous

DaviVascaino said:


> perfect, so that might be a way to save some money. buy 5 day ticket, and only buy genie plus on the days you want. I am always up early in AM anyway. thanks


This is exactly what we did on our WDW trip in January because we didn't want it every day.  You can purchase starting at midnight, but you can't make Lightning Lane reservations until 7 am.  Sometimes I was still up at midnight so I just bought it and then went to sleep and got up at 6:55 to make my 7 am LL selection, other times I made my purchase about 6:50 am and then booked my LL at 7.


----------



## DaviVascaino

mouschievous said:


> This is exactly what we did on our WDW trip in January because we didn't want it every day.  You can purchase starting at midnight, but you can't make Lightning Lane reservations until 7 am.  Sometimes I was still up at midnight so I just bought it and then went to sleep and got up at 6:55 to make my 7 am LL selection, other times I made my purchase about 6:50 am and then booked my LL at 7.


let me pick your brain for one more question

If we get a 4 day ticket for out family it would cost us $1800. if we add the water park option, it goes to around 2K. It says I could use 4 days of water park. However, we just want one day of waterpark.

My question: If I just show up at the water park and decide to buy one day only, how much that would be?? I was wondering if it would be the same price as 4 days by buying earlier or cheaper if I only buy a single day (water park)


----------



## mouschievous

DaviVascaino said:


> let me pick your brain for one more question
> 
> If we get a 4 day ticket for out family it would cost us $1800. if we add the water park option, it goes to around 2K. It says I could use 4 days of water park. However, we just want one day of waterpark.
> 
> My question: If I just show up at the water park and decide to buy one day only, how much that would be?? I was wondering if it would be the same price as 4 days by buying earlier or cheaper if I only buy a single day (water park)


One day at Typhoon Lagoon looks to be around $70 - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/water-parks/

Blizzard Beach is currently closed. I don't think there's a reopening date yet, but I've heard May 2022.


----------



## DaviVascaino

mouschievous said:


> One day at Typhoon Lagoon looks to be around $70 - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/water-parks/
> 
> Blizzard Beach is currently closed. I don't think there's a reopening date yet, but I've heard May 2022.


wow, cheaper to buy the package even if I am using only one day lol. thanks


----------



## Meglen

DaviVascaino said:


> let me pick your brain for one more question
> 
> If we get a 4 day ticket for out family it would cost us $1800. if we add the water park option, it goes to around 2K. It says I could use 4 days of water park. However, we just want one day of waterpark.
> 
> My question: If I just show up at the water park and decide to buy one day only, how much that would be?? I was wondering if it would be the same price as 4 days by buying earlier or cheaper if I only buy a single day (water park)


69$ adult 64$ child


----------



## poptart90

bloomcruisers said:


> That is really interesting. The app on my phone was from 2020. I tried to update and the AppStore said "requires IOS 14.0 but you may download earlier version". So that is what I did and it does not have Genie as a function. My phone has IOS 12.5 which is the latest the phone will accept.
> 
> Maybe he has a 6S which is the next level?


Oh my, you are right. I double checked and his phone is a 6S. Guess he'll be bounced out of MDE on the next update! lol. Annoying since we too are fine with our phones for everything else. Hope you can find something reasonable before your trip!


----------



## agreeable_83

Have an early flight to Orlando and a ticket/park res for that day. Can I wake up early in my home city and book Genie or Lightning Lane even if I’m not physically even in the state yet?  I’d like to book something for when I get there later that day.


----------



## lockets

Yes you can.  Booking starts at 7 am EST.


----------



## wammers2003

Hello.  Can multiple users access one MDE account at the same time?  For example, if I am logged onto MDE on my cell phone and my wife is logged onto the same MDE account on her phone, can we both make LL and ILL reservations at the same time, e.g. 7:00a.  Thanks for the insight!


----------



## scrappinginontario

wammers2003 said:


> Hello.  Can multiple users access one MDE account at the same time?  For example, if I am logged onto MDE on my cell phone and my wife is logged onto the same MDE account on her phone, can we both make LL and ILL reservations at the same time, e.g. 7:00a.  Thanks for the insight!


Yes.  Please see the Genie+ strategies post on pg 1.


----------



## scrappinginontario

agreeable_83 said:


> Have an early flight to Orlando and a ticket/park res for that day. Can I wake up early in my home city and book Genie or Lightning Lane even if I’m not physically even in the state yet?  I’d like to book something for when I get there later that day.


Yes.  I’ve purchased from the tarmac of our departing airport at 7AM.

Page 1 of this thread answers many Genie+ questions.


----------



## kwhite1022

Just got back, we stayed offsite, so that limited us on $LL.  For us to utilize genie+ our best use was the day we did Epcot in the morning, and park hopped to MK.  I did all my fast passes for MK, so when we hopped at 2, we had 3 ready to go, and once we tapped into our first, we could book another.  We road everything we wanted at Epcot (TT, Remy, Soarin, Spaceship Earth) only had a wait for Remy, the rest were very short lines.  So once we got to MK, we were able to ride: HM, PoC, Space Mountain, 7dwarfs, Buzz, CoP, People mover, and would have made it on splash mountain if it had not shut down twice that day.  We actually could have ridden a few more things, but we wanted to watch the fireworks, and were TIRED from the day! LOL


----------



## oapc's mama

Doesn't everyone find being chained to your phone like this exhausting?  And what if you don't have a smartphone---I do, but what if you didn't?  And the charge in the phone must die after so much use.  I love, love Disney but this sounds like such a magic sucker.......I'm so apprehensive


----------



## acpalmer

oapc's mama said:


> Doesn't everyone find being chained to your phone like this exhausting?  And what if you don't have a smartphone---I do, but what if you didn't?  And the charge in the phone must die after so much use.  I love, love Disney but this sounds like such a magic sucker.......I'm so apprehensive


I just don't see it as being chained to my phone.  Checking it once every two hours or so for a couple of minutes?  That's WAY less than I look at my phone on a daily basis at home or at work.


----------



## kwhite1022

acpalmer said:


> I just don't see it as being chained to my phone.  Checking it once every two hours or so for a couple of minutes?  That's WAY less than I look at my phone on a daily basis at home or at work.



Yes, I set an alarm to go off right before my 2 hours was up to book next pass, so it really wasnt me chained to my phone.  Honestly we were on it here and there checking wait times anyways.  Besides, we were using our phone to play "heads up" while waiting in line (great time killer)


----------



## pens4821

oapc's mama said:


> Doesn't everyone find being chained to your phone like this exhausting?  And what if you don't have a smartphone---I do, but what if you didn't?  And the charge in the phone must die after so much use.  I love, love Disney but this sounds like such a magic sucker.......I'm so apprehensive


Agree with the previous posters. You are not chained to your phone. You have to check every two hours or right after riding a ride. I was on my phone no more than with FP. Maybe even less honestly as I wasn’t refreshing constantly.


----------



## scrappinginontario

acpalmer said:


> I just don't see it as being chained to my phone.  Checking it once every two hours or so for a couple of minutes?  That's WAY less than I look at my phone on a daily basis at home or at work.


Like others I didn't find I was on my phone more this trip than I was any other trips and in fact, possibly a bit less.  The 2 hour - a couple mins timer worked like a charm.

Some choose to try to find more optimal times for their LL which is an option but not something you 'need' to do.  We booked ours and went on our way.


----------



## sheila <3 WDW

I am heading to Disney in June, haven't been on these boards in several years and wow things are different. We went last for Christmas, 2019. My question is about the mobilemagic tickets and accessing lightning lanes. On my Disney experience i see tickets for me and my 2 kids and have downloaded them to Google pay. My husband also has a ticket, but I can't access it and in his my Disney experience he only sees his ticket. I don't ride coasters (motion sickness) so I'm often waiting while they ride things. Will that even be possible if he can't access their tickets? We have Android and Google pay, I've googled and seen only iPhone can share tickets with others. We were going to just both of in to the same account but then he won't be able to access his ticket, I don't think.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Kristiann

Such great useful information! From what I gather, if you’re not staying on property, the likelihood of getting the ILL$ for each park is pretty much non existent when the park opens?


----------



## Meglen

sheila <3 WDW said:


> I am heading to Disney in June, haven't been on these boards in several years and wow things are different. We went last for Christmas, 2019. My question is about the mobilemagic tickets and accessing lightning lanes. On my Disney experience i see tickets for me and my 2 kids and have downloaded them to Google pay. My husband also has a ticket, but I can't access it and in his my Disney experience he only sees his ticket. I don't ride coasters (motion sickness) so I'm often waiting while they ride things. Will that even be possible if he can't access their tickets? We have Android and Google pay, I've googled and seen only iPhone can share tickets with others. We were going to just both of in to the same account but then he won't be able to access his ticket, I don't think.
> Thanks for any help!


You can link accounts. If adding him to friends and family on mde dosnt work than you can add just for genie + selections. There is an option with a qr code to add others.


----------



## sheila <3 WDW

Meglen said:


> You can link accounts. If adding him to friends and family on mde dosnt work than you can add just for genie + selections. There is an option with a qr code to add others.


Right, thanks. I mean physically accessing the ride though. If husband takes our 2 kids does he need their park tickets which are only on my MDE? Or is it enough that we are all linked on genie+?


----------



## Meglen

sheila <3 WDW said:


> Right, thanks. I mean physically accessing the ride though. If husband takes our 2 kids does he need their park tickets which are only on my MDE? Or is it enough that we are all linked on genie+?


Imo go to guest service and get everyone a card. Dad can keep everyone's in his wallet so if your not around he still can go on rides with them.


----------



## MMSM

These boards have been good to me so I needed to write feedback on things. First, half of my party had one day park hopper with genie plus (bought when they sold one day tickets w genie) and my son and I bought tickets later so we couldn’t add genie plus.  So at 530am tried to purchase on site.  I could not do it. So had to call.  He was great and added super quick(lines open at 6am).   He said usually any tickets that don’t match usually give problems.  The number I called was 407-939-4357.  Just in case anyone has different ticket types.


----------



## kwhite1022

Meglen said:


> Imo go to guest service and get everyone a card. Dad can keep everyone's in his wallet so if your not around he still can go on rides with them.



If you have the ability, go to Disney Springs to get your cards, and hopefully the night/day before you head to the parks, I recommend that.  That process can take some time, and you do not want to be doing that while the kids are wanting to head into the park!  Only the person with the tickets in your party has to go, they just have to have the cc you used to purchase them (although they never checked that on mine)


----------



## kwhite1022

Kristiann said:


> Such great useful information! From what I gather, if you’re not staying on property, the likelihood of getting the ILL$ for each park is pretty much non existent when the park opens?



For us that held true.  I will say, we went at the worst possible time of the year (Spring Break) I dont know if it would have been any better in say Feb?   We just made sure we fast passed our other key rides, and went directly to the LL$ at rope drop to get that off our list.  So for example, Remy was our first ride at Epcot, and we waited 1.5 hrs.


----------



## sheila <3 WDW

kwhite1022 said:


> If you have the ability, go to Disney Springs to get your cards, and hopefully the night/day before you head to the parks, I recommend that.  That process can take some time, and you do not want to be doing that while the kids are wanting to head into the park!  Only the person with the tickets in your party has to go, they just have to have the cc you used to purchase them (although they never checked that on mine)


Good point! We are going to Disney Springs on arrival night. We are also bringing old magic bands just in case. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Kristiann

kwhite1022 said:


> For us that held true.  I will say, we went at the worst possible time of the year (Spring Break) I dont know if it would have been any better in say Feb?   We just made sure we fast passed our other key rides, and went directly to the LL$ at rope drop to get that off our list.  So for example, Remy was our first ride at Epcot, and we waited 1.5 hrs.


I think that’s going to be our plan also!


----------



## Tom_E_D

sheila <3 WDW said:


> Good point! We are going to Disney Springs on arrival night. We are also bringing old magic bands just in case. Thanks for the help!


If you have a magicband for everyone, even if it is an old one, then getting the plastic cards will be redundant. The magicbands can do everything the cards can.


----------



## closetmickey

Sorry but I could not find this in the initial posts…if staying onsite and purchasing 2 ILL$ for one park, May you purchase them both at 7am or is there a waiting period? Thank you.


----------



## Tom_E_D

closetmickey said:


> Sorry but I could not find this in the initial posts…if staying onsite and purchasing 2 ILL$ for one park, May you purchase them both at 7am or is there a waiting period? Thank you.


Currently, you cannot purchase two ILLs for one park. There is currently only one ILL per park (Remy, Rise, Seven Dwarfs and Avatar). Back when there were two ILLs in each park, you could book them both at 7:00 if staying "onsite" (including other select hotels). Currently, if your ticket allows park hopping, you can buy two ILLs at 7:00, one at one park and one at another park.


----------



## Gentry2004

Does anyone know if there is already a post explaining how to do late arrival Genie+ stacking but not parking hopping? I’m thinking of stacking 3 rides in the afternoon early evening and just arriving to the park maybe around 11am and having lunch and doing some lower priority rides until our Genie+ times? I know I will need to watch return times at 7am until they get pushed out far enough - like Peter Pan, Slinky Dog, etc. 

I also feel like someone mentioned stacking a few then booking a ride with an earlier return time to start a book/ride pattern. Am I understanding this correctly?


----------



## Meglen

Gentry2004 said:


> Does anyone know if there is already a post explaining how to do late arrival Genie+ stacking but not parking hopping? I’m thinking of stacking 3 rides in the afternoon early evening and just arriving to the park maybe around 11am and having lunch and doing some lower priority rides until our Genie+ times? I know I will need to watch return times at 7am until they get pushed out far enough - like Peter Pan, Slinky Dog, etc.
> 
> I also feel like someone mentioned stacking a few then booking a ride with an earlier return time to start a book/ride pattern. Am I understanding this correctly?


If you are going to arive around 11am you will be only stacking max 2. so at 7am you book one prolly slinky than if the park opens at 9am you will be able ot book the next ride at 11am.


----------



## Gentry2004

Meglen said:


> If you are going to arive around 11am you will be only stacking max 2. so at 7am you book one prolly slinky than if the park opens at 9am you will be able ot book the next ride at 11am.



Yes sorry I do understand that. Meant to add we would just have lunch and do low priority standby stuff and shows until our times came up. Has anyone done this? I’m debating staying offsite because I just don’t think my family wants to deal with that many early mornings to be worth it. It worked better when the kids were small, but now we would rather stay until closing.


----------



## DisneySyd

Gentry2004 said:


> Yes sorry I do understand that. Meant to add we would just have lunch and do low priority standby stuff and shows until our times came up. Has anyone done this? I’m debating staying offsite because I just don’t think my family wants to deal with that many early mornings to be worth it. It worked better when the kids were small, but now we would rather stay until closing.


Afternoon stacking was our preferred way of doing the parks. I was up early anyway so booked the rides. My girls slept in, then we relaxed at the resort or hit the pool (we were at YC). By the time we went to the parks we had 4/5 rides lined up. Here’s an example at HS on March 8th (8:30am opening):
7am - booked SDD for 2:40pm
7:17am - booked RoTR for 2:55pm
(I originally planned to book at 7, after SDD, but my screen spun and by the time I logged back in all the times were gone. Thankfully I had been following things here so knew there would likely be another drop)
10:30am - booked TSM for 4:20pm (wanted MFSM or MMRR but nothing available)
12:30pm - booked Alien for 4:30pm
2:32pm - booked MMRR for 5:15pm (had to refresh a lot but had time on the boat to HS)
This is what we had walking into HS at 2:35pm



Edit: added date


----------



## Gentry2004

DisneySyd said:


> Afternoon stacking was our preferred way of doing the parks. I was up early anyway so booked the rides. My girls slept in, then we relaxed at the resort or hit the pool (we were at YC). By the time we went to the parks we had 4/5 rides lined up. Here’s an example at HS (8:30am opening):
> 7am - booked SDD for 2:40pm
> 7:17am - booked RoTR for 2:55pm
> (I originally planned to book at 7, after SDD, but my screen spun and by the time I logged back in all the times were gone. Thankfully I had been following things here so knew there would likely be another drop)
> 10:30am - booked TSM for 4:20pm (wanted MFSM or MMRR but nothing available)
> 12:30pm - booked Alien for 4:30pm
> 2:32pm - booked MMRR for 5:15pm (had to refresh a lot but had time on the boat to HS
> This is what we had walking into HS at 2:35pm
> View attachment 662748
> 
> View attachment 662749


Awesome thank you! Was this during a “slower” time?


----------



## DisneySyd

Gentry2004 said:


> Awesome thank you! Was this during a “slower” time?


This was March 8th. We were there from Mar 5-18 and used this strategy most days.


----------



## closetmickey

Tom_E_D said:


> Currently, you cannot purchase two ILLs for one park. There is currently only one ILL per park (Remy, Rise, Seven Dwarfs and Avatar). Back when there were two ILLs in each park, you could book them both at 7:00 if staying "onsite" (including other select hotels). Currently, if your ticket allows park hopping, you can buy two ILLs at 7:00, one at one park and one at another park.


Thanks. I’m looking ahead to when GotG is open (thanks foe your help on my other thread)


----------



## mom23guys2

I’m sure I missed this, but if I make a Genie + reservation at say 11 am. Do I have a certain time to get there Within a certain time period? And do I have a choice of time.


----------



## CJK

mom23guys2 said:


> I’m sure I missed this, but if I make a Genie + reservation at say 11 am. Do I have a certain time to get there Within a certain time period? And do I have a choice of time.


You get a 1hr 'window' to return to the ride. In your example, your window would be 11am to 12pm. You can enter the lightning lane for that ride between 11am and 12pm. There's a grace period of 5 minutes before, and up to 15 minutes after. With Genie+ you cannot pick a particular time. You are given the next available time slot.


----------



## scrappinginontario

mom23guys2 said:


> I’m sure I missed this, but if I make a Genie + reservation at say 11 am. Do I have a certain time to get there Within a certain time period? And do I have a choice of time.


You will be shown the next available time (if a time is available) and can only select that.  You do not have the option to choose return times.

Also, return time often changes many times between first selecting and actually confirming a choice.  E.g. at 11AM you may be shown a return time for 2:05 to 3:05 and in the few clicks it takes to finalize your choice, the time may have changed to 5:15 - 6:15 and that is your actual return window, not the time that was displayed when you first made your selection.


----------



## DisneyAuntie12

Apologies if this has been asked before, but for Rise, is it better to try with the smallest group possible? There will be 12 in our group. About five or six people would really love riding it while the others would enjoy it but not more so than any other ride. Will putting everyone in the group hurt the odds of getting a LL for the people who would really love to go?


----------



## scrappinginontario

DisneyAuntie12 said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before, but for Rise, is it better to try with the smallest group possible? There will be 12 in our group. About five or six people would really love riding it while the others would enjoy it but not more so than any other ride. Will putting everyone in the group hurt the odds of getting a LL for the people who would really love to go?


Yes, it will delay getting your ILL$ to remove 6 people but, if they don’t want to ride I think you will have to do that as you would end up spending $90 for people who are t going to ride.

Rise is an ILL$ ride.

As long as you quickly remove the extras, hopefully you will still get them for the other 6 but you’ll want to be as fast as possible.


----------



## DisneyAuntie12

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes, it will delay getting your ILL$ to remove 6 people but, if they don’t want to ride I think you will have to do that as you would end up spending $90 for people who are t going to ride.
> 
> Rise is an ILL$ ride.
> 
> As long as you quickly remove the extras, hopefully you will still get them for the other 6 but you’ll want to be as fast as possible.


Oh, so it would be better _not_ to remove them? That’s the opposite of what I was thinking - glad I asked! I was thinking that a bigger group would mean smaller chances of getting the ILL$ since we’d need more spots.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

How does booking for the next Genie+ selection work when parks open earlier and you make your initial one at 7? Do you just wait for the 2 hour window or after you make it to your first selection?


----------



## DisneySyd

CookieandOatmeal said:


> How does booking for the next Genie+ selection work when parks open earlier and you make your initial one at 7? Do you just wait for the 2 hour window or after you make it to your first selection?


It’s the earlier of 2hrs after park open or after tapping into your 1st selection.


----------



## dmband

So I am still reading and learning about Genie+
BUT
From what I gather, it is very much like the original FP where you could have one at a time, get more based on availability as the day goes on.
Does that seem accurate??

I can book a G+ at 7 am
after 2 hrs, I can book another and so on all day as long as I have a park reservation/ticket and don't repeat a ride


----------



## DisneySyd

dmband said:


> So I am still reading and learning about Genie+
> BUT
> From what I gather, it is very much like the original FP where you could have one at a time, get more based on availability as the day goes on.
> Does that seem accurate??
> 
> I can book a G+ at 7 am
> after 2 hrs, I can book another and so on all day as long as I have a park reservation/ticket and don't repeat a ride


Pretty much. It’s 2 hrs after park open (not 7am) or after tapping into your 1st ride - whichever is first. 
There are two different approaches people have taken (with sub-strategies for each):
1. Book your first for as early as possible, tap in and book your next…and so on (usually combined with rope drop)
2. “Stack” your rides for the afternoon/evening by booking $ILL and your 1st selection at 7am (for an afternoon timeslot). Then booking the next selection 2hrs after park open, then again 2 hrs later, etc until you show up with 4/5 rides pre-booked.
Depends on your park touring style.


----------



## GBRforWDW

DisneyAuntie12 said:


> Oh, so it would be better _not_ to remove them? That’s the opposite of what I was thinking - glad I asked! I was thinking that a bigger group would mean smaller chances of getting the ILL$ since we’d need more spots.


Yes, due to having to deselect each, you're losing precious time for booking a ride that typically fills up quickly.  Itd definitely go a lot quicker not deselecting, but if people really don't want to ride or pay for it, might still be worth it to deselect


----------



## torchlight

I have a question that I don't think I've seen answered.  We have a party of 6.  In the mornings at 7, when you have to be super fast to get the popular $ILL and LL selections, I do not want to take the extra time to de-select anyone from my party, so I will always be making those reservations for all 6 members of my party.  However, we have a couple of folks in our party that may or may not want to ride some of the rides, due to motion sickness issues.  

So, after you book either an $ILL or LL for 6,  can you then later go in and remove a couple of people from that reservation?  If so, does this possibly screw up the timing of everything when it comes to the group being able to book the next LL reservation?  Either after the (smaller) group taps into the first ride, or after a 2-hour window if that applies?

Or, if we book for all 6, do all 6 really need to tap into that ride (and then those that don't want to ride can use the "chicken exit")?  Would that be better?

I really don't want to miss out on getting the rides we want or getting decent times if at all possible, so I'm happy to pay for $ILL slots that we don't really want so we don't lose the time it would take to edit the members of the party.  I really hate that this is something necessary under the current system, but it seems like it is what it is.

Thanks!


----------



## GBRforWDW

torchlight said:


> So, after you book either an $ILL or LL for 6, can you then later go in and remove a couple of people from that reservation? If so, does this possibly screw up the timing of everything when it comes to the group being able to book the next LL reservation? Either after the (smaller) group taps into the first ride, or after a 2-hour window if that applies?


ILL$ cannot be cancelled.  Once you pay, you own it.  Others in the party though, could grab their magic band and ride a second time if so desired 

Genie+ LL can be cancelled.  If cancelled immediately, they could choose another selection.  Otherwise if you wait until the 2 hour window, they'll be eligible then as well.  They could also start their own 2 hour time if their first ride is earlier than 2 hours after park opening and they select another ride after tapping in to that.


----------



## DisneySyd

torchlight said:


> If so, does this possibly screw up the timing of everything when it comes to the group being able to book the next LL reservation?


Potentially.
If the group that cancels books again right away and both groups have ride times past 2hrs of park open the next booking window would be the same for both (2hrs after park open)
If either group has a ride time before 2hrs after park open (assuming they aren’t tapping in at the same time) then whoever taps in first will have an earlier booking window. They could always wait until the rest of the group is eligible to get everyone back on the same schedule (although they would lose some early booking advantage)


----------



## DisneyAuntie12

GBRforWDW said:


> Yes, due to having to deselect each, you're losing precious time for booking a ride that typically fills up quickly.  Itd definitely go a lot quicker not deselecting, but if people really don't want to ride or pay for it, might still be worth it to deselect


Thank you! I’d seen people complain about not being able to create “groups” in Genie+ before and now I see what they were talking about. I will weigh the pros and cons of both options.


----------



## ryman471

So if i am reading right, everyone can start booking LL at 7am who purchased G+ no matter where they are located and no matter where they stayed? So there is not any advantage of staying at a Disney resort for the G+?


----------



## subtchr

ryman471 said:


> So if i am reading right, everyone can start booking LL at 7am who purchased G+ no matter where they are located and no matter where they stayed? So there is not any advantage of staying at a Disney resort for the G+?



Correct. The advantage comes when booking the extra cost Individual Lightning Lanes.


----------



## subtchr

Sorry, this is probably in the thread, but my search wasn't helpful.

When booking ILL for a park you are hopping to, and you are staying offsite, can you book it at park opening time for the park you are hopping to? Or the park you have a reservation for?


----------



## torchlight

GBRforWDW said:


> ILL$ cannot be cancelled.  Once you pay, you own it.  Others in the party though, could grab their magic band and ride a second time if so desired
> 
> Genie+ LL can be cancelled.  If cancelled immediately, they could choose another selection.  Otherwise if you wait until the 2 hour window, they'll be eligible then as well.  They could also start their own 2 hour time if their first ride is earlier than 2 hours after park opening and they select another ride after tapping in to that.





DisneySyd said:


> Potentially.
> If the group that cancels books again right away and both groups have ride times past 2hrs of park open the next booking window would be the same for both (2hrs after park open)
> If either group has a ride time before 2hrs after park open (assuming they aren’t tapping in at the same time) then whoever taps in first will have an earlier booking window. They could always wait until the rest of the group is eligible to get everyone back on the same schedule (although they would lose some early booking advantage)



Thank you!

Another scenario here to help me better understand:

Let's say I book a LL for all 6.  Let's say we're able to ride before the 2-hour window is passed, so the 2-hour stuff doesn't apply.  Only 4 in the party want to ride, so they go into the ride and tap in.  I understand that those 4 could then immediately book their next LL.  Now let's also say that at the exact same time the 4 are tapping in, the other 2 cancel that same LL.  Can all 6 now book their next LL together?

I think maybe another way to state the question - does cancelling a LL essentially have the same effect as tapping into a LL in regards to timing/ability to book your next LL?


----------



## 3gr8boys

torchlight said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Another scenario here to help me better understand:
> 
> Let's say I book a LL for all 6.  Let's say we're able to ride before the 2-hour window is passed, so the 2-hour stuff doesn't apply.  Only 4 in the party want to ride, so they go into the ride and tap in.  I understand that those 4 could then immediately book their next LL.  Now let's also say that at the exact same time the 4 are tapping in, the other 2 cancel that same LL.  Can all 6 now book their next LL together?
> 
> I think maybe another way to state the question - does cancelling a LL essentially have the same effect as tapping into a LL in regards to timing/ability to book your next LL?



The short answer is "yes"

I would point out, though, that if you know the two that don't want to ride will not use the LL reservation and no one else will use their LL reservation, you can cancel it immediately after booking...one less thing to worry about when the four of you riding tap in and look for your next LL.  When you cancel a LL, a screen comes up asking if you are cancelling for the whole group or just select people.


----------



## DisneySyd

torchlight said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Another scenario here to help me better understand:
> 
> Let's say I book a LL for all 6.  Let's say we're able to ride before the 2-hour window is passed, so the 2-hour stuff doesn't apply.  Only 4 in the party want to ride, so they go into the ride and tap in.  I understand that those 4 could then immediately book their next LL.  Now let's also say that at the exact same time the 4 are tapping in, the other 2 cancel that same LL.  Can all 6 now book their next LL together?
> 
> I think maybe another way to state the question - does cancelling a LL essentially have the same effect as tapping into a LL in regards to timing/ability to book your next LL?


Just adding that some rides have 2 taps (SDD). Believe eligibility opens only after 2nd tap.
As @3gr8boys alluded to, 2 of the original 4 could ride again using the LL of those that were going to cancel (swap magic bands temporarily). Don’t think it’s against the rules (moderator-please delete if it is) but it will delay the booking window.


----------



## mickey916

Kristiann said:


> Such great useful information! From what I gather, if you’re not staying on property, the likelihood of getting the ILL$ for each park is pretty much non existent when the park opens?


Just catching up on this thread after my trip 3/31-4/10. I didn't see that anyone answered your question and wanted to tell you my experience: We stayed offsite I was able to book FOP, Rise, Remy and SDMT. Remy and FOP were available about an hour after park opening so I booked them even though I hadn't planned on it. Rise and SDMT initially appeared to be sold out but by repeatedly refreshing at park opening I was able to snag evening timeslots for both. Don't despair!

Edit to add: My HS and MK days ended up a 9 on Touringplans (were supposed to be 6s) and I still was successful!


----------



## DisneySyd

mickey916 said:


> Just catching up on this thread after my trip 3/31-4/10. I didn't see that anyone answered your question and wanted to tell you my experience: We stayed offsite I was able to book FOP, Rise, Remy and SDMT. Remy and FOP were available about an hour after park opening so I booked them even though I hadn't planned on it. Rise and SDMT initially appeared to be sold out but by repeatedly refreshing at park opening I was able to snag evening timeslots for both. Don't despair!
> 
> Edit to add: My HS and MK days ended up a 9 on Touringplans (were supposed to be 6s) and I still was successful!


I was able to get a Remy for 3:25pm around 3ish (guessing 3:02) while waiting in line to get into Epcot (IG). This was mid-March.
We were onsite so that was my only experience trying after park open. Glad you were successful!


----------



## kes601

scrappinginontario said:


> *GENIE+ for ANNUAL PASSHOLDERS*
> 
> - Guests who have an AP and all guests on their reservation have an AP, will be eligible to purchase G+ after midnight
> 
> - Guests who have an AP and other guest on their reservation have regular tickets that have NOT had G+ purchased for length of stay, will be eligible to purchase G+ for all guests after midnight
> 
> - When Annual Passholders are attempting to purchase Genie+, they may encounter a glitch IF the other people on their reservation have:
> - regular park tickets AND​- those guests purchased Genie+ for length of stay for their tickets​
> - If this is your situation, you will not be able to purchase Genie+ for your Annual Pass at midnight.  The system will not allow the purchase.
> 
> - The best option to fix is to call 1-407-939-4357 before 7:00 am and purchase Genie+ for AP(s).  This number seems to be dedicated to Genie+ challenges and does not normally have a long wait time.  Purchasing before 7:00 am will allow all guests to book Genie+ at 7:00 am.
> 
> - A common suggestion for the AP glitch is for guest services to advise guests to uninstall and reinstall the app.  This does not fix the problem.  Calling the number above should allow G+ to be purchased.  Unfortunately it will mean a call each day you wish to add G+.


I have a question regarding this.  My wife and I are AP holders, we have a DVC stay in June.  On 3 of these days my sister is joining us, however she is in her own cash room booked via WDW.  She will have regular theme park tickets.  She paid for genie+ ahead of time.  The room and tickets are part of a package.

Can I assume that since we are on completely separate reservations we should not be hit by any of the hiccups in the post I am quoted?  If there is a chance we will I will go back and update her package to NOT include G+ and just purchase it for her when we purchase it each morning.


----------



## ctfamily

Heading to WDW May 18 to May 24, we are DVC BLT members, prob have 12 family trips under our belts, last trip was in the last 18 months.   That being said, after having scanned through the FAQ on all these Genie, LL, etc etc changes I still can't make heads or tails of what at a minimum, a family of our experience should be adding to our tickets, and this is coming from someone who had the ticketing systems for the last 15 years down to a science for our family.  

We are the free flowing park hopping type, took total advantage of the FP system, etc. We are not schedule sticklers or rope droppers, hit a few rides in the morning if we get up early, hang by the pool, grab some lunch go back later in the day....whatever works for what we want to ride, for what we have fast passed that day, or food reservations we may have on a given day,  and our current moods/energy levels.   We are as laid back as a family can be at WDW and often travel at lower times of the year to make this happen. 

Do we need Genie+ and should we be paying for $LL rides to get that same relaxed trip vibe we have enjoyed for 15+ years ?


----------



## 3gr8boys

ctfamily said:


> Heading to WDW May 18 to May 24, we are DVC BLT members, prob have 12 family trips under our belts, last trip was in the last 18 months.   That being said, after having scanned through the FAQ on all these Genie, LL, etc etc changes I still can't make heads or tails of what at a minimum, a family of our experience should be adding to our tickets, and this is coming from someone who had the ticketing systems for the last 15 years down to a science for our family.
> 
> We are the free flowing park hopping type, took total advantage of the FP system, etc. We are not schedule sticklers or rope droppers, hit a few rides in the morning if we get up early, hang by the pool, grab some lunch go back later in the day....whatever works for what we want to ride, for what we have fast passed that day, or food reservations we may have on a given day,  and our current moods/energy levels.   We are as laid back as a family can be at WDW and often travel at lower times of the year to make this happen.
> 
> Do we need Genie+ and should we be paying for $LL rides to get that same relaxed trip vibe we have enjoyed for 15+ years ?



Our trips are not as frequent, so my perspective is certainly  a little different.  BUT we too do not follow a touring plan and often park hop.  We had a fabulous  trip early April- did so much without spending time in lines by using Genie+ and ILL.  Our pre trip planning consisted of having one ADR meal set for each day (plus Oga's and Savi's).  As for touring, our group of five decided each evening what our priorities were for the next morning  and what time we would head out.

I know crowd patterns have violated historical  norms this year... but it is worth considering that lines may be shorter during your trip.  Who knows?!?  That said, we were so pleased that, if we were lucky enough to be going back soon, I would buy genie+ again.

I posted this after our trip
Post in thread 'Here Now & Just Back WDW Reopening Experiences Including Park Hopping' https://www.disboards.com/threads/h...-including-park-hopping.3807247/post-63923788


----------



## JJ2017

My friend just missed out on ILL this morning for Remy at 7 bc her Dolphin reservation got dropped from MDE. All are gone for now for Remy. Should she check again at park opening (8:30 am?). She’s so bummed!


----------



## DisneySyd

JJ2017 said:


> My friend just missed out on ILL this morning for Remy at 7 bc her Dolphin reservation got dropped from MDE. All are gone for now for Remy. Should she check again at park opening (8:30 am?). She’s so bummed!


Tell her to keep checking throughout the day. I managed to get one at 3:02pm for 3:25pm back in mid-March while waiting in line to get into Epcot


----------



## 3gr8boys

DisneySyd said:


> Tell her to keep checking throughout the day. I managed to get one at 3:02pm for 3:25pm back in mid-March while waiting in line to get into Epcot


This! 
 I suggest going into "My Day" on MDE and making sure that Remy's (and nothing else unless important) is selected so she can refresh her tip board frequently and see Remy's right at the top.  There can be openings that pop up during the day, but they need to be grabbed quickly when they appear.


----------



## CJK

I'm helped some offsite friends today in MK (I'm at home). SDMT was sold out at 9am. I kept refreshing for 2hrs, and finally got something. It popped up a handful of times throughout that 2hrs, but it was always gone when I clicked on it. A couple times I had to re-enter the password, and it was always gone by the time I copied/pasted the password.  It took a lot of persistence, but it is possible.


----------



## kittercats85

Question about ILL. There’s 3 of us going. My husband doesn’t ride roller coasters. If I wanted to purchase ILL for only my son and myself, and not him, is that possible? Thanks.


----------



## DisneySyd

kittercats85 said:


> Question about ILL. There’s 3 of us going. My husband doesn’t ride roller coasters. If I wanted to purchase ILL for only my son and myself, and not him, is that possible? Thanks.


Absolutely! It adds a few seconds selecting people individually but it’s totally possible. My eldest isn’t a fan of FOP so I just booked for me and my youngest.


----------



## scrappinginontario

kittercats85 said:


> Question about ILL. There’s 3 of us going. My husband doesn’t ride roller coasters. If I wanted to purchase ILL for only my son and myself, and not him, is that possible? Thanks.


You can but for attractions like ROTR, just the small amount of time it takes to deselect your husband, may mean the queue is full by the time you deselect him.  If this happens, keep refreshing looking for additional drops and try again.


----------



## Datfan1

HS day tomorrow and access to only one phone at 7am. Do I go for a ROTR or try for a SDD g+ first? What do y’all think?


----------



## CJK

Datfan1 said:


> HS day tomorrow and access to only one phone at 7am. Do I go for a ROTR or try for a SDD g+ first? What do y’all think?


Definitely SDD first. If ROTR is sold out by the time you book, keep refreshing. There are usually new 'drops' around 7:17am.


----------



## DisneySyd

I agree. SDD first.
Just an update that the timing of the drops the past few days has been inconsistent (7:08/10, 7:20, and some had an additional 8:20).
Key thing is to pin both rides (and only them) on your tip board and as @CJK said, keep refreshing.
Good luck


----------



## Datfan1

Thanks a bunch. One additional question (may not be for this thread however). Any issues using Lyft from out Disney resort to HS for early entry RD? I’ve read about a possible delay as far as opening the parking lot there to cars and the folks bussed in gain access first. Or Is it just better off to grab the 1st resort bus in the morning? A bit stressed about our HS as you can tell.


----------



## DisneySyd

Datfan1 said:


> Thanks a bunch. One additional question (may not be for this thread however). Any issues using Lyft from out Disney resort to HS for early entry RD? I’ve read about a possible delay as far as opening the parking lot there to cars and the folks bussed in gain access first. Or Is it just better off to grab the 1st resort bus in the morning? A bit stressed about our HS as you can tell.


Np - just trying to pay it forward for all the wonderful info I’ve received on here over the years (long time lurker )
We don’t rope drop, so I unfortunately can’t help with that question.
Maybe start another thread, since it’s time sensitive?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Datfan1 said:


> Any issues using Lyft from out Disney resort to HS for early entry RD? I’ve read about a possible delay as far as opening the parking lot there to cars and the folks bussed in gain access first. Or Is it just better off to grab the 1st resort bus in the morning? A bit stressed about our HS as you can tell.


This will not be a problem as ride share drivers enter DHS using the same entrance as the buses.


----------



## sarac87

Sorry if this has been mentioned recently, but with the parks all opening at drastically different times right now. If you have a reservation for Magic Kingdom, but are stacking rides at Hollywood Studios for the evening. Can you make your second selection of a HS ride at 10AM (2 hours after HS has opened) or at 11AM (2 hours after MK has opened)? I've seen conflicting information on this.


----------



## CJK

sarac87 said:


> Sorry if this has been mentioned recently, but with the parks all opening at drastically different times right now. If you have a reservation for Magic Kingdom, but are stacking rides at Hollywood Studios for the evening. Can you make your second selection of a HS ride at 10AM (2 hours after HS has opened) or at 11AM (2 hours after MK has opened)? I've seen conflicting information on this.


2hrs after DHS opens. If your first G+LL booking is in DHS, you follow the opening time of DHS. It doesn't matter which park you have a reservation for that day.


----------



## subtchr

CJK said:


> 2hrs after DHS opens. If your first G+LL booking is in DHS, you follow the opening time of DHS. It doesn't matter which park you have a reservation for that day.


So it is based on whatever G+LL you book first?

So in this instance, if they book an MK attraction at 7:00, can they book an HS attraction at 10 or 11?


----------



## CJK

subtchr said:


> So it is based on whatever G+LL you book first?
> 
> So in this instance, if they book an MK attraction at 7:00, can they book an HS attraction at 10 or 11?


It's based on which park your FIRST G+LL was booked. If the first G+LL is in MK, they couldn't book their second G+LL until 2hrs after MK opens (11am). That second G+LL can be in MK OR DHS.


----------



## jessic2422

If I have a park reservation for HS but plan to park hop to EP what time can I try and book ratatouille?


----------



## CJK

jessic2422 said:


> If I have a park reservation for HS but plan to park hop to EP what time can I try and book ratatouille?


You can book at 7am. You will only be able to book a time of 2pm or later.


----------



## scrappinginontario

jessic2422 said:


> If I have a park reservation for HS but plan to park hop to EP what time can I try and book ratatouille?





CJK said:


> You can book at 7am. You will only be able to book a time of 2pm or later.


This is correct as long as you are staying onsite @jessic2422.  If you are staying offsite you will be eligible to book Remy at park opening but there is a high chance by then that all ILL$ will be gone.

Some may appear during the day but there's no guarantee and it may take a lot of refreshing.


----------



## CJK

scrappinginontario said:


> Some may appear during the day but there's no guarantee and it may take a lot of refreshing.


Truer words never spoken! I have some friends in Disney right now, staying offsite. Since I'm just working from home, I told them that I would try to book Remy and SDMT for them. It took just under 2hrs to get SDMT and 3hrs to get Remy. I can't imagine people doing that while actually at the park.


----------



## DisneySyd

CJK said:


> Truer words never spoken! I have some friends in Disney right now, staying offsite. Since I'm just working from home, I told them that I would try to book Remy and SDMT for them. It took just under 2hrs to get SDMT and 3hrs to get Remy. I can't imagine people doing that while actually at the park.


I hope they appreciate what a good friend they have!


----------



## lolomarie

I’m sorry if this has been addressed. If we have Genie+ for 4 people and get a LL can 2 people ride twice in the LL?


----------



## CJK

lolomarie said:


> I’m sorry if this has been addressed. If we have Genie+ for 4 people and get a LL can 2 people ride twice in the LL?


Yes. You can share your magic bands/tickets for the ride. Disney doesn't care who uses the G+LL reservations.


----------



## DisneySyd

lolomarie said:


> I’m sorry if this has been addressed. If we have Genie+ for 4 people and get a LL can 2 people ride twice in the LL?


Yes (eta-sorry, didn’t see CJK’s response before posting)


----------



## jodywgirl

*GENIE+ for ANNUAL PASSHOLDERS*

- Guests who have an AP and all guests on their reservation have an AP, will be eligible to purchase G+ after midnight

- Guests who have an AP and other guest on their reservation have regular tickets that have NOT had G+ purchased for length of stay, will be eligible to purchase G+ for all guests after midnight

- When Annual Passholders are attempting to purchase Genie+, they may encounter a glitch IF the other people on their reservation have:
- regular park tickets AND
- those guests purchased Genie+ for length of stay for their tickets

- If this is your situation, you will not be able to purchase Genie+ for your Annual Pass at midnight. The system will not allow the purchase.

- The best option to fix is to call 1-407-939-4357 before 7:00 am and purchase Genie+ for AP(s). This number seems to be dedicated to Genie+ challenges and does not normally have a long wait time. Purchasing before 7:00 am will allow all guests to book Genie+ at 7:00 am.

- A common suggestion for the AP glitch is for guest services to advise guests to uninstall and reinstall the app. This does not fix the problem. Calling the number above should allow G+ to be purchased. Unfortunately it will mean a call each day you wish to add G+. 

Is this still accurate, in our party part have tickets and part of us annual Pass.  I won't buy length of stay genie + for ticket holders if it is.


----------



## scrappinginontario

jodywgirl said:


> *GENIE+ for ANNUAL PASSHOLDERS*
> 
> - Guests who have an AP and all guests on their reservation have an AP, will be eligible to purchase G+ after midnight
> 
> - Guests who have an AP and other guest on their reservation have regular tickets that have NOT had G+ purchased for length of stay, will be eligible to purchase G+ for all guests after midnight
> 
> - When Annual Passholders are attempting to purchase Genie+, they may encounter a glitch IF the other people on their reservation have:
> - regular park tickets AND
> - those guests purchased Genie+ for length of stay for their tickets
> 
> - If this is your situation, you will not be able to purchase Genie+ for your Annual Pass at midnight. The system will not allow the purchase.
> 
> - The best option to fix is to call 1-407-939-4357 before 7:00 am and purchase Genie+ for AP(s). This number seems to be dedicated to Genie+ challenges and does not normally have a long wait time. Purchasing before 7:00 am will allow all guests to book Genie+ at 7:00 am.
> 
> - A common suggestion for the AP glitch is for guest services to advise guests to uninstall and reinstall the app. This does not fix the problem. Calling the number above should allow G+ to be purchased. Unfortunately it will mean a call each day you wish to add G+.
> 
> Is this still accurate, in our party part have tickets and part of us annual Pass.  I won't buy length of stay genie + for ticket holders if it is.


Yes, it is accurate.


----------



## CJK

I have a follow-up question to the previous post. I have some friends going to Disney next month, all staying in the same room with 1 day tickets. Two of them have Genie+ already included in their 1 dayt ickets. They bought the tickets back when you were still able to add Genie+ to 1 day tickets. The other 3 people have 1 day tickets without Genie+. They were going to buy it before 7am that day.

Will this be a problem? Will they run into the same problem that AP and regular ticket folks have as mentioned above?


----------



## scrappinginontario

CJK said:


> I have a follow-up question to the previous post. I have some friends going to Disney next month, all staying in the same room with 1 day tickets. Two of them have Genie+ already included in their 1 dayt ickets. They bought the tickets back when you were still able to add Genie+ to 1 day tickets. The other 3 people have 1 day tickets without Genie+. They were going to buy it before 7am that day.
> 
> Will this be a problem? Will they run into the same problem that AP and regular ticket folks have as mentioned above?


Not that has been reported here.  The challenge only happens when there is a combination of tickets with Genie added for length of stay plus AP's.

I would recommend buying G+ for the remaining tickets, early enough in the morning that if you do run into challenges you have time to call the number on page 1.


----------



## mousedroid

Never mind, I figured out how to add Genie+ this on the MDE website.


----------



## Palaura

Is there a third party app that will show me what genie+ times are offered throughout the day? I know I can see tip board but curious what types of times are offered if you are hopping. You can’t enter that info without active tix from what I can tell.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Palaura said:


> Is there a third party app that will show me what genie+ times are offered throughout the day? I know I can see tip board but curious what types of times are offered if you are hopping. You can’t enter that info without active tix from what I can tell.


You do not need to have a park ticket to see Genie+ times.  I don't have any park tickets on my account at all but can see them.


On main page select, 'View My Day'
Select 'Tip Board'
It will default to MK but you can click 'Change Park' and go to any other park.


----------



## Palaura

scrappinginontario said:


> You do not need to have a park ticket to see Genie+ times.  I don't have any park tickets on my account at all but can see them.
> 
> 
> On main page select, 'View My Day'
> Select 'Tip Board'
> It will default to MK but you can click 'Change Park' and go to any other park.


Thanks-I have read that you can enter that you will be hopping and will get after 2pm times. Without tix I can’t seem to see what those times are: trying to plan dining. Are the hopper times closer to 2 or further out? That’s what I’m trying to figure out.


----------



## DebLovesPooh

Palaura said:


> Thanks-I have read that you can enter that you will be hopping and will get after 2pm times. Without tix I can’t seem to see what those times are: trying to plan dining. Are the hopper times closer to 2 or further out? That’s what I’m trying to figure out.


I don’t know of any way to enter that you’re hopping without having a reservation for a first park. I thought that and a park hopper ticket triggered the later reservation times.


----------



## DisneySyd

Palaura said:


> Thanks-I have read that you can enter that you will be hopping and will get after 2pm times. Without tix I can’t seem to see what those times are: trying to plan dining. Are the hopper times closer to 2 or further out? That’s what I’m trying to figure out.


If the times shown at your “hopper park” ride are before 2pm, you will normally be given 2pm if you have reservations at another park (at least in my experience).
There is a slight chance you will be shown a later time if there are a lot of people hopping to that park AND booking the same ride (SDD for example).
Obviously, if the time available on the ride is after 2pm, you will get the same time as anyone else.


----------



## kathi

I've just spent (literally) HOURS reviewing Genie+ info/scenarios. I'd like to ground truth some of what I'm thinking. We will be in WDW with park hoppers from 6/25 - 6/29. Staying at BWV. 2 adults and 2 teen girls.

6/25 - we will be getting off a cruise, so will not arrive until probably around 11:30ish. I'm thinking at 7am two of us try to book RotR and SDD for later in the evening with the plan to go to EPCOT first and hit up the F&G food for lunch. Over to Studios later that evening and ride as much as we can manage to book. Does that make sense?

The rest of the days are little fuzzier - a few questions that may help me work things out:

1) Do you think we can get a lot done at AK going after 2 when the park closes at 10? Will ILL FoP, but also want to ride: Everest, Dinosaur, Safari, Na'vi River and see Tough to be a Bug. Would like to see Festival of the Lion King if the timing works. Do you think any of those could be a short stand-by if we stay till park close?

2) How early do we need to get to MK to manage some lower stand-by times? I really dislike the crowding at rope drop, but I want to make the most of our time there and I've read you can get a lot done if you start early by alternating LL with stand by. We also are traveling with a teen (not my child) who is hard to get moving in any particular direction early in the am. Hoping that is not too much of a liability.

3) What attractions would you say LL is needed to avoid longer wait times (pretty much anything over 20-30 minutes will be a no go for us - 15 or less would be ideal).

4) Have not seen Harmonious or Enchantment yet. Where do you all recommend viewing from? Fire Cauldron 13 was our go to for Illuminations (may it live forever in my heart) but France/Morocco doesn't sound great for Harmonious. How long is Enchantment? Can we get any more rides in after it is over?

5) Where is the viewing location when you book LL for the MK Parade? Is it worth doing? 6) How messed up is it going to be if I have ADRs? Dining in WDW is just as important as the attractions for us, but I'm reading that it's pretty hard to plan meals with the unknown return times. Suggestions? I can start booking ADRs on Tuesday so that is why I'm trying to plan my park days and book park reservations.

6) Other things you suggest? Things to think about? I used to consider myself a WDW touring expert and now I'm overwhelmed and honestly just sad. This sounds like it's going to be a giant PIA during the trip. I really enjoyed having a well laid out plan in advance and just enjoying my vacation. Thanks!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## g-dad66

kathi said:


> I've just spent (literally) HOURS reviewing Genie+ info/scenarios. I'd like to ground truth some of what I'm thinking. We will be in WDW with park hoppers from 6/25 - 6/29. Staying at BWV. 2 adults and 2 teen girls.
> 
> 6/25 - we will be getting off a cruise, so will not arrive until probably around 11:30ish. I'm thinking at 7am two of us try to book RotR, MMRR and SDD for later in the evening with the plan to go to EPCOT first and hit up the F&G food for lunch. Over to Studios later that evening and ride as much as we can manage to book. Does that make sense?
> 
> The rest of the days are little fuzzier - a few questions that may help me work things out:
> 
> 1) Do you think we can get a lot done at AK going after 2 when the park closes at 10? Will ILL FoP, but also want to ride: Everest, Dinosaur, Safari, Na'vi River and see Tough to be a Bug. Would like to see Festival of the Lion King if the timing works. Do you think any of those could be a short stand-by if we stay till park close?
> 
> 2) How early do we need to get to MK to manage some lower stand-by times? I really dislike the crowding at rope drop, but I want to make the most of our time there and I've read you can get a lot done if you start early by alternating LL with stand by. We also are traveling with a teen (not my child) who is hard to get moving in any particular direction early in the am. Hoping that is not too much of a liability.
> 
> 3) What attractions would you say LL is needed to avoid longer wait times (pretty much anything over 20-30 minutes will be a no go for us - 15 or less would be ideal).
> 
> 4) Have not seen Harmonious or Enchantment yet. Where do you all recommend viewing from? Fire Cauldron 13 was our go to for Illuminations (may it live forever in my heart) but France/Morocco doesn't sound great for Harmonious. How long is Enchantment? Can we get any more rides in after it is over?
> 
> 5) Where is the viewing location when you book LL for the MK Parade? Is it worth doing? 6) How messed up is it going to be if I have ADRs? Dining in WDW is just as important as the attractions for us, but I'm reading that it's pretty hard to plan meals with the unknown return times. Suggestions? I can start booking ADRs on Tuesday so that is why I'm trying to plan my park days and book park reservations.
> 
> 6) Other things you suggest? Things to think about? I used to consider myself a WDW touring expert and now I'm overwhelmed and honestly just sad. This sounds like it's going to be a giant PIA during the trip. I really enjoyed having a well laid out plan in advance and just enjoying my vacation. Thanks!
> 
> Thanks everyone.



You can't get both MMRR and SDD at 7am, because MMRR is not currently an ILL.  It is now part of G+.  SDD is the one to get at 7am, because it will be gone if you wait until your second LL time for it.

1) Bug and Dinosaur should have short standby waits, and Everest isn't likely to be too bad either.  Safari and Navi will have the worst waits, but waits should be shorter close to closing time.  Be aware that Safari will stop running before closing time, so you will want to check on it that day.

2) The earlier you can get to MK the better.  Tell the teen it's a choice between getting up early or standing in longer lines.

3) If you look at wait times in the app, you'll see 60 or longer waits for many, many attractions, so LL will help you the most on any of them.  I recommend studying the data at thrill-data.com to see how early LLs are running out for the attractions of most interest to your group.


----------



## kathi

g-dad66 said:


> You can't get both MMRR and SDD at 7am, because MMRR is not currently an ILL.  It is now part of G+.  SDD is the one to get at 7am, because it will be gone if you wait until your second LL time for it.


Thanks - I missed that change.  I've edited my post to correct that.


----------



## tlady

Some basic questions:
We were last at WDWin early 2019 under FP system. Concerning Genie+ ride reservations:
1. Do you have to use one Genie+ ride reservation before booking another one?
2. Any limit to the # of rides you can book per day via Genie+ (excluding ILL rides)?
3. What are the current evening EMH parks and days if staying in a deluxe resort? Is the EMH 1 hour or 2?

Thanks, in advance! With all of the changes I feel like a newbie, even tho we've been to WDW 12 times.


----------



## g-dad66

tlady said:


> Some basic questions:
> We were last at WDWin early 2019 under FP system. Concerning Genie+ ride reservations:
> 1. Do you have to use one Genie+ ride reservation before booking another one?
> 2. Any limit to the # of rides you can book per day via Genie+ (excluding ILL rides)?
> 3. What are the current evening EMH parks and days if staying in a deluxe resort? Is the EMH 1 hour or 2?
> 
> Thanks, in advance! With all of the changes I feel like a newbie, even tho we've been to WDW 12 times.


1. No, you do not have to use one before booking another.  You become eligible after 2 hours (2 hours from park opening if you booked your first LL before the park opens), OR you become eligible when you use YOUR MOST RECENTLY BOOKED LL (whichever comes first).
2. There is no legal limit, but you will be constrained by the LL availability which will dissipate as the day goes on.


----------



## scrappinginontario

tlady said:


> Some basic questions:
> We were last at WDWin early 2019 under FP system. Concerning Genie+ ride reservations:
> 1. Do you have to use one Genie+ ride reservation before booking another one?
> 2. Any limit to the # of rides you can book per day via Genie+ (excluding ILL rides)?
> 3. What are the current evening EMH parks and days if staying in a deluxe resort? Is the EMH 1 hour or 2?
> 
> Thanks, in advance! With all of the changes I feel like a newbie, even tho we've been to WDW 12 times.


Please read the posts on page 1 as there is a lot of information to learn about Genie + and a number of people worked together to create a summary of the new system.


----------



## tlady

scrappinginontario said:


> Please read the posts on page 1 as there is a lot of information to learn about Genie + and a number of people worked together to create a summary of the new system.


I did read it but couldn't find answers to my questions


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

tlady said:


> 3. What are the current evening EMH parks and days if staying in a deluxe resort? Is the EMH 1 hour or 2?


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/calendars/month/2022-04-23/ change to the month/week/day you want to look at

Check back frequently as Disney makes park hour changes frequently enough.


----------



## suzywindy

I have a question.  I called yesterday to add Genie Plus to my trip for the 2 days of tickets.  I received confirmation that I paid but I don't know how to tell that it is actually added to my MDE.  Is there a way to check or do you find out as you are trying to get a LL that you have a problem.  I did ask when I added and they said after I refreshed my app it would be linked but there is no clue in my app that this was added.   Thanks


----------



## CJK

suzywindy said:


> I have a question.  I called yesterday to add Genie Plus to my trip for the 2 days of tickets.  I received confirmation that I paid but I don't know how to tell that it is actually added to my MDE.  Is there a way to check or do you find out as you are trying to get a LL that you have a problem.  I did ask when I added and they said after I refreshed my app it would be linked but there is no clue in my app that this was added.   Thanks


Look at your actual park tickets in the app. The tickets will say, now, if Genie+ has been added.


----------



## suzywindy

CJK said:


> Look at your actual park tickets in the app. The tickets will say, now, if Genie+ has been added.


Thank you SO VERY MUCH.  I just checked and you are right it does say it now.   Have a great day since you just made mine!


----------



## NashvilleMama

scrappinginontario said:


> *INDIVIDUAL LIGHTNING LANE STRATEGIES*
> 
> - Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance (RotR) at Disney’s Hollywood Studios (DHS) will sell out quickly, so book it first at 7:00 am if you are staying at a Disney resort. Actually Slinky Dog Dash (SDD) will sell out even faster, so if you are booking both, book SDD first. Better yet, two or more of your group can be logged into the app at the same time (either in the same account or separate accounts), and one can book Genie+ for SDD, while the other books and pays for ILL$ for RotR.
> 
> - Avatar Flight of Passage (FoP) at Disney’s Animal Kingdom (DAK) will also sell out typically before the park opens, so book it early.
> 
> - The other ILL$ attractions will not sell out early in the day, so you can book those at your leisure. They will sell out at some point during the day, so keep an eye on the available times.


edited: nevermind, figured out my question.


----------



## CeeCee101

And oldie turned into a newbie here:  I have read posts and also watched several helpful YouTube videos on Genie, Genie+ and LLs and am starting to get a better grasp on the system now, and I now understand what stacking is.  What I am unsure about is as follows:

—Currently I cannot add Genie+ to my app until midnight at The earliest of the day I want to use it AND I must do it every day I plan to be there at midnight or later.  Is this correct?  Has anyone ever been unable to add it?  We aren’t up late people, we are definitely early birds.  So any risk to me adding it at 6 am before I do my LL and other stuff at 7:00?  I don’t want to have to get up at midnight when I know I will be up at 5 or 6 am anyway.


----------



## NashvilleMama

CeeCee101 said:


> And oldie turned into a newbie here:  I have read posts and also watched several helpful YouTube videos on Genie, Genie+ and LLs and am starting to get a better grasp on the system now, and I now understand what stacking is.  What I am unsure about is as follows:
> 
> —Currently I cannot add Genie+ to my app until midnight at The earliest of the day I want to use it AND I must do it every day I plan to be there at midnight or later.  Is this correct?  Has anyone ever been unable to add it?  We aren’t up late people, we are definitely early birds.  So any risk to me adding it at 6 am before I do my LL and other stuff at 7:00?  I don’t want to have to get up at midnight when I know I will be up at 5 or 6 am anyway.


It depends on your tickets - I just called Disney today and the CM said you can add it in advance if you have multi-day tickets, but we have 2 sets of 1-day park tickets (since we didn't want park hopper on both days I bought them separately) so yes, I have to add it each day in between midnight and 7am. From what I've read, the risk of waiting until morning is that if something goes wrong in the app, which happens, you then have to call to get it fixed and can miss the 7am window. Although frankly, I'm not sure how buying them at midnight solves that since the phone lines don't open until 7am so if you run into issues, you're toast no matter what.


----------



## DisneySyd

CeeCee101 said:


> And oldie turned into a newbie here:  I have read posts and also watched several helpful YouTube videos on Genie, Genie+ and LLs and am starting to get a better grasp on the system now, and I now understand what stacking is.  What I am unsure about is as follows:
> 
> —Currently I cannot add Genie+ to my app until midnight at The earliest of the day I want to use it AND I must do it every day I plan to be there at midnight or later.  Is this correct?  Has anyone ever been unable to add it?  We aren’t up late people, we are definitely early birds.  So any risk to me adding it at 6 am before I do my LL and other stuff at 7:00?  I don’t want to have to get up at midnight when I know I will be up at 5 or 6 am anyway.


I’m an AP holder, so had to add it every morning. I did it around 6:55am most mornings with no issues. One time I forgot (not enough coffee ) and the system prompted me when I tried to book a LL…it added a few seconds but wasn’t an issue.

The only issue I’m aware of is when AP try to book when someone else has tickets with Genie+ already added. There’s a number to call and it is definitely open before 7am.


----------



## scrappinginontario

CeeCee101 said:


> And oldie turned into a newbie here:  I have read posts and also watched several helpful YouTube videos on Genie, Genie+ and LLs and am starting to get a better grasp on the system now, and I now understand what stacking is.  What I am unsure about is as follows:
> 
> —Currently I cannot add Genie+ to my app until midnight at The earliest of the day I want to use it AND I must do it every day I plan to be there at midnight or later.  Is this correct?  Has anyone ever been unable to add it?  We aren’t up late people, we are definitely early birds.  So any risk to me adding it at 6 am before I do my LL and other stuff at 7:00?  I don’t want to have to get up at midnight when I know I will be up at 5 or 6 am anyway.


I added it 3 mornings without any trouble at all.


----------



## jodywgirl

Can you purchase Genie plus  and ILL's with a Disney gift card


----------



## g-dad66

jodywgirl said:


> Can you purchase Genie plus  and ILL's with a Disney gift card



Yes. I did it.


----------



## CarolynFH

jodywgirl said:


> Can you purchase Genie plus  and ILL's with a Disney gift card


Yes. Save the GC number as a note on your phone so you can quickly copy and paste it into the correct place when paying. “Quickly” is the important word.


----------



## TheSouthernBelle

CeeCee101 said:


> And oldie turned into a newbie here:  I have read posts and also watched several helpful YouTube videos on Genie, Genie+ and LLs and am starting to get a better grasp on the system now, and I now understand what stacking is.  What I am unsure about is as follows:
> 
> —Currently I cannot add Genie+ to my app until midnight at The earliest of the day I want to use it AND I must do it every day I plan to be there at midnight or later.  Is this correct?  Has anyone ever been unable to add it?  We aren’t up late people, we are definitely early birds.  So any risk to me adding it at 6 am before I do my LL and other stuff at 7:00?  I don’t want to have to get up at midnight when I know I will be up at 5 or 6 am anyway.


I had no issue buying it the morning of and also the night before. It takes all of 2 seconds and MDE does a good job of making sure you don't miss a chance to buy it since Disney wants all your $$. I will say the G+ system is glitchy. My issues were never focused around buying G+ but more around securing iLL$ or G+ LL.  I made it a point to ensure my app was updated each day and I also didn't use the hotel wifi. Not 100% sure what really helps or doesn't matter but sadly disney IT isn't top notch.


----------



## HEARTSOFJOY

I am somewhat confused as I thought if one purchased genie plus for the day, one can only make the 2nd lighting lane reservation after 120 minute rules? From reading this thread it seems like 120 minute rule does not apply?


----------



## CJK

The big rule of Genie+ is as follows:
You can make your next G+LL after you tap into your most recently booked ride OR after 120 minuts (whichever comes first). 

So, if your first G+LL ride of the day is booked within the first 120 minutes that the park is open, you can book your next ride after tapping into that ride. No need to wait the full 120 minutes after park opening. That's why it's always beneficial to book your first ride within the first 120 minutes of park open. Then, you can book your second ride before a lot of other people do.


HEARTSOFJOY said:


> I am somewhat confused as I thought if one purchased genie plus for the day, one can only make the 2nd lighting lane reservation after 120 minute rules? From reading this thread it seems like 120 minute rule does not apply?


----------



## TheSouthernBelle

HEARTSOFJOY said:


> I am somewhat confused as I thought if one purchased genie plus for the day, one can only make the 2nd lighting lane reservation after 120 minute rules? From reading this thread it seems like 120 minute rule does not apply?


You can book your second LL after 120 min or you've redeemed your prior LL, whichever comes first.


----------



## HEARTSOFJOY

TheSouthernBelle said:


> You can book your second LL after 120 min or you've redeemed your prior LL, whichever comes first.


I thought originally when genie plus was introduced and I even watched it on youtube that example first LL is at 9:00am. If he or she tries to book for another one as soon as they've tapped into 09:00am ride, system blocks them. Did they change the rules? From what I am seeing its either we go with ANY ride or if wait and save for the BEST ride later?


----------



## Meglen

HEARTSOFJOY said:


> I am somewhat confused as I thought if one purchased genie plus for the day, one can only make the 2nd lighting lane reservation after 120 minute rules? From reading this thread it seems like 120 minute rule does not apply?


If you book a LL and don't use it within the 2 hours than you wait the 2 hours but if you book one for 9:30 and tap in you can than book another one.


----------



## TheSouthernBelle

HEARTSOFJOY said:


> I thought originally when genie plus was introduced and I even watched it on youtube that example first LL is at 9:00am. If he or she tries to book for another one as soon as they've tapped into 09:00am ride, system blocks them. Did they change the rules? From what I am seeing its either we go with ANY ride or if wait and save for the BEST ride later?


It's likely what you saw was that the person trying to book the next LL wasn't fully tapped in to the current LL as some rides have two touch points and you have to tap into both before you can book your next LL.


----------



## JBA28

This is amazing!  I have not been since 2019 so all this is new to us.  Thank you for detailing it all out


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Question, I’ve been playing with the app before we go. Our first day is Epcot and it lets me pick my top rides, which move to the top. However the plan is to stack HS since we are park hopping. I want to change parks and edit my rides so it’s easier to grab but it won’t let me. I can only select on Epcot. Is this because I have a google pixel or because I am at home? Can you ever select your top rides for the park you are hopping to?


----------



## DisneyLover1217

If you have an AP, but are staying at a resort, can you pre-book Genie + or do you still have to wait until day of and buy each day?
TIA


----------



## scrappinginontario

DisneyLover1217 said:


> If you have an AP, but are staying at a resort, can you pre-book Genie + or do you still have to wait until day of and buy each day?
> TIA


All AP guests must wait until day of to purchase Genie+.


----------



## DisneyLover1217

scrappinginontario said:


> All AP guests must wait until day of to purchase Genie+.


Okay, was hoping since we were staying on site we could buy it ahead of time.  Thanks!


----------



## FunnyLady1966

scrappinginontario said:


> *GENIE
> 
> Basic Information:*
> - Genie is a free service.
> 
> - Genie is part of the My Disney Experience app. Under 'My Plans', look for the 'Get Started' button.
> View attachment 637679
> 
> - Genie is designed to assist the guest, especially first-time guests, with planning their day (for attractions, entertainment, dining, and enchanting extras).
> 
> - Genie will allow guest to select up to 10 experiences (Attractions, Entertainment, Dining or Enchanting Extras) that they wish to do then a personalized itinerary will be created.  Choices may be edited.
> 
> - Guests can select their top picks, and Genie will create an itinerary for the day.
> 
> - The itinerary appears in the, 'My Day' portion of the app.


I am devouring allll this info. SO much has changed in the 6 years since I've been. Fast Pass was a breeze but this seems a bit intimidating. I'm glad I've got 18 months to learn it all


----------



## FunnyLady1966

Brian4891 said:


> Great job on this!  I just finished a week here dealing with Genie+ every day and this hits all the points!
> 
> A couple things to add:
> 
> - I found that the app would let you make a new Genie+ reservation after the first touch point.  Did not have to wait for the 2nd touch point.
> 
> - The tip board displays the next available time, but you are actually given a one hour window starting at that time. And you are actually allowed to show up 5 minutes earlier and 15 minutes late from that window. So if I see a return time of 2pm on the tip board, that is really good from 1:55pm to 3:15pm. In addition
> - If a ride goes down and you hold a Genie plus LL for it you will automatically be given a pass to use on any ride in the park (except paid LL rides).  This pass is good from the time your Genie+ reservation was supposed to be until park close.  This happened to us one night at Magic Kingdom.  By 4pm we had gone on most of the things we wanted so I made a Barnstormer reservation just for the sake of having something.  The ride went down and we were able to use it on Thunder Mountain instead.  Even if you think you are done, make any reservation even if you don’t plan to ride the attraction.  If it goes down it could be useful.
> 
> - I definitely agree that the stacking strategy works best at Hollywood Studios, while the “Use and Get a New One” strategy works very well at Magic Kingdom.  Other than Peter Pan and Jungle Cruise, the return times for the other rides do not get too much further out than 1 hour from booking time.  In that one hour, you can ride what you just tapped into, then ride something with a low wait, get a snack and then it’s time for your next LL.  Tap in and repeat the process.


Thank you for your input. I've been listening to podcasts about the Genie and everyone seems to agree that stacking saves time.


----------



## CJK

My apologies, but I can't seem to find the answer to this question. What's the maximum number of people you can book G+LL for (assuming all family & friends are linked)? I thought it was something between 10 and 15 people, but I'm not sure. Thanks!


----------



## g-dad66

CJK said:


> My apologies, but I can't seem to find the answer to this question. What's the maximum number of people you can book G+LL for (assuming all family & friends are linked)? I thought it was something between 10 and 15 people, but I'm not sure. Thanks!


According to this thread, https://www.disboards.com/threads/our-experience-using-genie-with-large-family-group.3880958/
the maximum is 10.


----------



## CeeCee101

Another question:  say I am flying out from the West Coast very early on a Monday morning.  I’m at the airport at 7 am East Coast time.  I am checking into a WDW on property resort that day.  Can I get on MDE while at the airport out West at 7 Eastern time and do a LL for later that day/evening and Genie+ for other rides after?  even Though I am not physically at WDW but flying that day and checking in that day?


----------



## scrappinginontario

CeeCee101 said:


> Another question:  say I am flying out from the West Coast very early on a Monday morning.  I’m at the airport at 7 am East Coast time.  I am checking into a WDW on property resort that day.  Can I get on MDE while at the airport out West at 7 Eastern time and do a LL for later that day/evening and Genie+ for other rides after?  even Though I am not physically at WDW but flying that day and checking in that day?


Yes.  We booked our first LL while on the tarmac of our departing airport.  We even had a report of someone successfully booking while in the air on their way to Disney!


----------



## Palaura

Thanks for all this info-question about editing stacked LL. Stumped on a stacking scenario. 

-LL  #1 at 7am secures PP for 8pm
-LL #2 at 11am secures HM for 5pm

Scenario: not entering parks til after dinner.  I cancel LL #1 at 11:15 because I see an earlier PP. Will I still have the ability to book the earlier PP because I cancelled #1 or do I have to wait until 120 expires from #2?

Thanks!


----------



## Meglen

Palaura said:


> Thanks for all this info-question about editing stacked LL. Stumped on a stacking scenario.
> 
> -LL  #1 at 7am secures PP for 8pm
> -LL #2 at 11am secures HM for 5pm
> 
> Scenario: not entering parks til after dinner.  I cancel LL #1 at 11:15 because I see an earlier PP. Will I still have the ability to book the earlier PP because I cancelled #1 or do I have to wait until 120 expires from #2?
> 
> Thanks!


I could be wrong.. but I believe it only counts if you cancel the newest LL choice. So if you cancel the #1 u just lost and still have to wait till u use #2 or 120 rule to try and rebook the ride at a early time


----------



## Skicks35

I haven't reviewed the entire thread, so forgive me if this has been answered, but I didn't see this specific scenario in the first few posts.  I understand the parameters around the 2nd LL reservation (after tapping your first or 120 min, whichever comes first), but my question is about the third LL reservation:

Say first reservation is from 9-10 (park opening of 9am).  Scan in at 9:30 and make my second reservation for later in the day (say 5pm).  Since I won't use my second reservation until at least 5pm, when can I make my third reservation: 120 min after park opening (11am) still or 120 min after my first scan (11:30)?  Thank you!


----------



## Meglen

Skicks35 said:


> I haven't reviewed the entire thread, so forgive me if this has been answered, but I didn't see this specific scenario in the first few posts.  I understand the parameters around the 2nd LL reservation (after tapping your first or 120 min, whichever comes first), but my question is about the third LL reservation:
> 
> Say first reservation is from 9-10 (park opening of 9am).  Scan in at 9:30 and make my second reservation for later in the day (say 5pm).  Since I won't use my second reservation until at least 5pm, when can I make my third reservation: 120 min after park opening (11am) still or 120 min after my first scan (11:30)?  Thank you!


The timer starts when you make the LL choice. So if you book one right when you tap in you can book a new one at 9:30 than again at 11:30.


----------



## Skicks35

Meglen said:


> The timer starts when you make the LL choice. So if you book one right when you tap in you can book a new one at 9:30 than again at 11:30.


So the timer resets from "park opening" to "selection of 2nd reservation" as soon as that 2nd reservation is made.  Understood - thank you so much!  Obviously it sounds beneficial to make reservations as early as possible to churn through them, but wanted to play out a different scenario in the event our second one was only available later in the day.  Thanks again.


----------



## jofesthechef

can someone tell me about the new genie+.   is it better then Fast pass


----------



## k5xs

I think the general consensus is that it's worse than FP+. 

There is plenty of discussion in the "All Things Genie Plus, ILL" section: 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/e...-read-posts-1-7.3856734/page-54#post-63968388


----------



## scrappinginontario

jofesthechef said:


> can someone tell me about the new genie+.   is it better then Fast pass


Your question has been merged.  Please see page one of this thread.


----------



## FunnyLady1966

I think the BIGGEST thing for me to swallow about the changes and Genie+ is this: GONE are the days of planning out detailed itineraries. I LOVED that part. To me, planning my days was half the excitement. All the research and stuff. We can still plan BUT with Genie+ we have to ride what we can WHEN we can. It's not as cut & dry simple as before. Once I accepted that I think I'm not near as disappointed as I was when I first heard Fast Pass was a thing of my past. Grateful I have 18  months before our trip to work everything out. It's truly, " A whole new world" for me.


----------



## NashvilleMama

FunnyLady1966 said:


> I think the BIGGEST thing for me to swallow about the changes and Genie+ is this: GONE are the days of planning out detailed itineraries. I LOVED that part. To me, planning my days was half the excitement. All the research and stuff. We can still plan BUT with Genie+ we have to ride what we can WHEN we can. It's not as cut & dry simple as before. Once I accepted that I think I'm not near as disappointed as I was when I first heard Fast Pass was a thing of my past. Grateful I have 18  months before our trip to work everything out. It's truly, " A whole new world" for me.


Yes. This. After my first park day today (MK) and I couldn’t believe how much I had to be in my phone and the amount of winging it we had to do. Do not like.


----------



## Miffy

Besides having to pay for G+ (where FP+ was free), the biggest downside for us is having to start each day at 7 a.m. with a plan A and a plan B, and sometimes a plan C. Because what you wish you would get--well, it is called Genie--and what you will get might be vastly different. If you don't have must-do attractions and are just willing to go here or there, depending on what's available, and don't mind going from one end of any park to the other and back again, then G+ can work pretty well. Also, it works well if you're in a park from open until close. And additionally it can work extremely well if you have only one or two attractions that you'll use G+ for.

The second biggest downside, to me, is that once you book your G+ selection, you can't edit it. If you want to change things, you have to cancel the selection you've made and hope that the one you saw that was an improvement will still be there when you can get back to it. FP+ could be modified if there were other times available.


----------



## FunnyLady1966

NashvilleMama said:


> Yes. This. After my first park day today (MK) and I couldn’t believe how much I had to be in my phone and the amount of winging it we had to do. Do not like.


Yup. All true


----------



## nelsonkg

Miffy said:


> Besides having to pay for G+ (where FP+ was free), the biggest downside for us is having to start each day at 7 a.m. with a plan A and a plan B, and sometimes a plan C. Because what you wish you would get--well, it is called Genie--and what you will get might be vastly different. If you don't have must-do attractions and are just willing to go here or there, depending on what's available, and don't mind going from one end of any park to the other and back again, then G+ can work pretty well. Also, it works well if you're in a park from open until close. And additionally it can work extremely well if you have only one or two attractions that you'll use G+ for.
> 
> The second biggest downside, to me, is that once you book your G+ selection, you can't edit it. If you want to change things, you have to cancel the selection you've made and hope that the one you saw that was an improvement will still be there when you can get back to it. FP+ could be modified if there were other times available.


These are all really good points and I feel the same. We had great success using Geenie+and ILL especially in Magic Kingdom and Hollywood studios. But I was on my phone constantly which I hate on vacation. And we were constantly walking across parks over and over -  there was no way to avoid it. We tackled one park in the morning and then we would hop to another one in the evening after having pool time and I felt like this was the best plan for us and also maximized getting on rides. It takes getting used to and it certainly isn’t anywhere near as user-friendly as the old fast pass system was. I feel bad for families with young kids having to do a lot of walking which you have to do now and also the cost seems so unfair for large families. I didn’t hesitate to buy Genie + and ILL because it was just my son and I, but it is expensive .We had a great trip but it ain’t what it used to be


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Family is flying into Orlando tomorrow, and we should be at Magic Kingdom around 2 pm.  I plan on making Genie+ reservations in the morning starting at 6 am CST/7 am EST.  I've never used Genie+ before and still not sure I quite understand how it works.  We want to have a ride reserved around 3 pm tomorrow, and hopefully a couple stacked after that.  When I make the first reservation in the morning can I pick a time for the ride?  I basically want to have Haunted Mansion reserved around 230-3 pm and Splash Mountain after that.  Trying to figure out how this works.  And I assume Genie+ will show up in MDE tomorrow and I don't need to download a separate app?  TIA!


----------



## Marionnette

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Family is flying into Orlando tomorrow, and we should be at Magic Kingdom around 2 pm.  I plan on making Genie+ reservations in the morning starting at 6 am CST/7 am EST.  I've never used Genie+ before and still not sure I quite understand how it works.  We want to have a ride reserved around 3 pm tomorrow, and hopefully a couple stacked after that.  When I make the first reservation in the morning can I pick a time for the ride?  I basically want to have Haunted Mansion reserved around 230-3 pm and Splash Mountain after that.  Trying to figure out how this works.  And I assume Genie+ will show up in MDE tomorrow and I don't need to download a separate app?  TIA!


G+ will not allow you to pick a time. It will be the next available slot at the time that you try to book the LL. You can refresh over and over until a suitable time comes up.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Marionnette said:


> G+ will not allow you to pick a time. It will be the next available slot at the time that you try to book the LL. You can refresh over and over until a suitable time comes up.


Thanks.  And what is the return time?  Is it a two hour window?


----------



## Marionnette

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Thanks.  And what is the return time?  Is it a two hour window?


Return times are 1-hour windows with a "late arrival" grace period that is at the discretion of the CM (usually no more than 15 minutes).


----------



## FunnyLady1966

Miffy said:


> Besides having to pay for G+ (where FP+ was free), the biggest downside for us is having to start each day at 7 a.m. with a plan A and a plan B, and sometimes a plan C. Because what you wish you would get--well, it is called Genie--and what you will get might be vastly different. If you don't have must-do attractions and are just willing to go here or there, depending on what's available, and don't mind going from one end of any park to the other and back again, then G+ can work pretty well. Also, it works well if you're in a park from open until close. And additionally it can work extremely well if you have only one or two attractions that you'll use G+ for.
> 
> The second biggest downside, to me, is that once you book your G+ selection, you can't edit it. If you want to change things, you have to cancel the selection you've made and hope that the one you saw that was an improvement will still be there when you can get back to it. FP+ could be modified if there were other times available.


Ya...the not being able to edit is a HUGE deal to me


----------



## DisneySyd

Marionnette said:


> Return times are 1-hour windows with a "late arrival" grace period that is at the discretion of the CM (usually no more than 15 minutes).


Actually, the 15 minutes is embedded in the system (as is a 5min early arrival), so your technical window is 80mins (5 before, 60 timeslot, 15 after). CM discretion comes into play when you are more than 5min early or 15min late.


----------



## g-dad66

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Family is flying into Orlando tomorrow, and we should be at Magic Kingdom around 2 pm.  I plan on making Genie+ reservations in the morning starting at 6 am CST/7 am EST.  I've never used Genie+ before and still not sure I quite understand how it works.  We want to have a ride reserved around 3 pm tomorrow, and hopefully a couple stacked after that.  When I make the first reservation in the morning can I pick a time for the ride?  I basically want to have Haunted Mansion reserved around 230-3 pm and Splash Mountain after that.  Trying to figure out how this works.  And I assume Genie+ will show up in MDE tomorrow and I don't need to download a separate app?  TIA!



Genie+ is in MDE. There is no separate app.

MK opens at 9:00 tomorrow, so you want to make your first LL prior to park opening. Today, at 9:00, the only 2 rides with an LL time after 2:00 pm are Jungle Cruise and Peter Pan.

Then at 11:00 when you are eligible for your second LL, Splash may not quite yet have an LL time after 2:00 pm, but by 11:10 today, Splash had a 3:00 LL time.  (At 11:10, HM had 1:00 LL time which is too early for you.)

At 1:10 (2 hours after booking Splash), HM today had an LL time of 3:45.

If you want to do Splash AFTER Haunted Mansion, this will allow you to do HM at 3:40 (can be 5 minutes early), and Splash no later than 4:15 (15-minute grace after after the 3:00-4:00 LL window).

Of course tomorrow's times won't be exactly the same as today, but I think this is your best general game plan for tomorrow.


----------



## lockets

DisneySyd said:


> Actually, the 15 minutes is embedded in the system (as is a 5min early arrival), so your technical window is 80mins (5 before, 60 timeslot, 15 after). CM discretion comes into play when you are more than 5min early or 15min late.


Is the 5 minutes early thing for ILL too? In January we were one minute early swiping our magic band for SDMT and the CM made us go all the way to the back of the line to start again


----------



## DisneySyd

lockets said:


> Is the 5 minutes early thing for ILL too? In January we were one minute early swiping our magic band for SDMT and the CM made us go all the way to the back of the line to start again


Should be. We were 5min early for FOP and the “Mickey” automatically went green (We actually were earlier than that but I waited until their clock (not mine) showed 5min before…there was a crowd and CM was announcing they wouldn’t override). It goes blue if you are outside the window and then the CM has to override it.
Not sure what happened with SDMT…did they not let you tap? If they did, maybe your clocks weren’t aligned  That sucks


----------



## Nana2Callie

I'm trying to get this straight in my head - so can someone please clarify (I have been reading posts and watching videos) the below scenarios:
1.  If I make a Jungle Cruise Genie+ reservation at 7 AM for 10 am and the park opens at 9 AM - then I can make my next reservation when I tap into Jungle Cruise?
2.  If I make a Splash Mountain Genie+ for Splash Mountain at 7 AM for return 1PM then I make another Genie+ at 11 AM (2 hours after park opening at 9 am)?
3.  If I make a Tomorrowland Speedway at 7 am for 9 AM ride time; then once I tap into TS - I can make another reservation?  

Thank you.


----------



## CJK

Nana2Callie said:


> I'm trying to get this straight in my head - so can someone please clarify (I have been reading posts and watching videos) the below scenarios:
> 1.  If I make a Jungle Cruise Genie+ reservation at 7 AM for 10 am and the park opens at 9 AM - then I can make my next reservation when I tap into Jungle Cruise?
> 2.  If I make a Splash Mountain Genie+ for Splash Mountain at 7 AM for return 1PM then I make another Genie+ at 11 AM (2 hours after park opening at 9 am)?
> 3.  If I make a Tomorrowland Speedway at 7 am for 9 AM ride time; then once I tap into TS - I can make another reservation?
> 
> Thank you.


1. Yes, you could make another reservation after tapping into JC.
2. You could make your next booking at 11am (2hrs after park opening of 9am)
3. Yes, you could make another reservation after tapping TS.


----------



## Nana2Callie

Thank you.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

g-dad66 said:


> Genie+ is in MDE. There is no separate app.
> 
> MK opens at 9:00 tomorrow, so you want to make your first LL prior to park opening. Today, at 9:00, the only 2 rides with an LL time after 2:00 pm are Jungle Cruise and Peter Pan.
> 
> Then at 11:00 when you are eligible for your second LL, Splash may not quite yet have an LL time after 2:00 pm, but by 11:10 today, Splash had a 3:00 LL time.  (At 11:10, HM had 1:00 LL time which is too early for you.)
> 
> At 1:10 (2 hours after booking Splash), HM today had an LL time of 3:45.
> 
> If you want to do Splash AFTER Haunted Mansion, this will allow you to do HM at 3:40 (can be 5 minutes early), and Splash no later than 4:15 (15-minute grace after after the 3:00-4:00 LL window).
> 
> Of course tomorrow's times won't be exactly the same as today, but I think this is your best general game plan for tomorrow.


Thanks, this was good info.  Right before 9 AM I ended up booking Space Mountain for 1-2 PM.  I think we can be at the park around 1:00 if everything goes well, and if we don't make it then it isn't the end of the world.  Only rides that were later in the day were Peter Pan (around 4 PM) and Jungle Cruise (around 6 PM).  When we go to book the 2d ride at 11 AM will it only show times after our 1-2 PM reservation?


----------



## Miffy

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Thanks, this was good info.  Right before 9 AM I ended up booking Space Mountain for 1-2 PM.  I think we can be at the park around 1:00 if everything goes well, and if we don't make it then it isn't the end of the world.  Only rides that were later in the day were Peter Pan (around 4 PM) and Jungle Cruise (around 6 PM).  When we go to book the 2d ride at 11 AM will it only show times after our 1-2 PM reservation?


No. It will show the next available time, whenever that is, having nothing at all to do with your already-booked G+.


----------



## MaC410

Have standby lines gotten any better than what they were because of Fastpass+ with this new Genie+ and lightning lane system? We are planning our first trip since 2019 and I'll be honest...I'm really worried about what this new system will do for our enjoyment of the parks. Our first trip to Disney World was in 2016. We don't know Disney with without Fastpass+. That system was amazing to us. I could probably count on one hand the amount of standby lines we have waited on in our 4 Disney World trips from 2016 to 2019. Every ride we went on we got a fastpass for using the app. No, we weren't going on Seven Dwarves Mine Train or Big Thunder Mountain over and over again all day but we always found a fastpass for SOMETHING we'd enjoy riding no matter how many time we rode it already.

I just feel like we got so spoiled. The longest line we've probably ever waited on was 45 minutes for Slinky Dog Dash at park closing. Those days seem completely over now. With genie+ you can't get a pass for the same ride more than once in a day and it seems like passes are being completely filled for any decent ride for the entire day rather quickly. It really seems like we are going to be forced to finally wait in normal standby lines. 

Is there any silver lining to this at all? Have standby lines gotten a little quicker at all because of this new system? Or are they just as long or even longer than ever?


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Another quick question.  We've got our first reservation today from 1-2.  Getting ready to make our second one at noon EST for later in the day.  Can we make a third one when we scan in to the ride at 1 or do we have to wait 120 minutes from making this second one?


----------



## g-dad66

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Another quick question.  We've got our first reservation today from 1-2.  Getting ready to make our second one at noon EST for later in the day.  Can we make a third one when we scan in to the ride at 1 or do we have to wait 120 minutes from making this second one?



You have to wait 120 minutes from booking the second one, OR you become eligible if you scan into the 2nd one earlier than 120 minutes.

Scanning into any LL other than the most recently-booked one does not make you eligible to book again.


----------



## han22735

Question....someone posted on wdwmagic forums that they booked a ILL for FOP late afternoon at 7am and their park pass for MK got changed to AK...is this a thing?


----------



## scrappinginontario

han22735 said:


> Question....someone posted on wdwmagic forums that they booked a ILL for FOP late afternoon at 7am and their park pass for MK got changed to AK...is this a thing?


No. Without a park hopper, if the parks are full it’s a huge risk and you may just be out the $. 

If parks are full and you choose to book an ILL$ at a different park from the one you have a reservation for, Disney is under no obligation to switch your reservation.


----------



## kittercats85

Thank you everyone for helping in this thread! I have been trying to take everything in but still have questions.

Am I correct that I can choose to start reserving LL’s for after 2 for the park I want to hop to in the afternoon instead of where I start the day?

If I start the day at AK and want one LL there and nothing else, can I book my next LL in a different park for after 2? 

Can I bounce between parks on LL bookings? (Let’s pretend I do Safari for 8, then I want Splash Mountain for 4 pm and my next LL i want to book would be Navi River at 12, is that possible to do?) 

Thank you!


----------



## cindianne320

scrappinginontario said:


> No. Without a park hopper, if the parks are full it’s a huge risk and you may just be out the $.
> 
> If parks are full and you choose to book an ILL$ at a different park from the one you have a reservation for, Disney is under no obligation to switch your reservation.



So I'm confused. I have an annual pass. I plan on rope dropping DHS to ride Rise, but I wanted an ILL for Epcot/Remy. I want to do the same thing the next day- rope drop AK/Padora, buy an ILL for 7 dwarves at MK... 
Are you saying that they could switch my park pass on me!?


----------



## scrappinginontario

cindianne320 said:


> So I'm confused. I have an annual pass. I plan on rope dropping DHS to ride Rise, but I wanted an ILL for Epcot/Remy. I want to do the same thing the next day- rope drop AK/Padora, buy an ILL for 7 dwarves at MK...
> Are you saying that they could switch my park pass on me!?


No.  

I interpreted it as the person couldn’t get a park reservation for the park they wanted so they booked an ILL$ for the park they wanted to go to and asked GS to move them.

There have been no reports on these boards that I’m aware of if a park reservation automatically  being switched by Disney based on booking a ILL$.


----------



## g-dad66

kittercats85 said:


> Thank you everyone for helping in this thread! I have been trying to take everything in but still have questions.
> 
> 1- Am I correct that I can choose to start reserving LL’s for after 2 for the park I want to hop to in the afternoon instead of where I start the day?
> 
> 2 - If I start the day at AK and want one LL there and nothing else, can I book my next LL in a different park for after 2?
> 
> 3 - Can I bounce between parks on LL bookings? (Let’s pretend I do Safari for 8, then I want Splash Mountain for 4 pm and my next LL i want to book would be Navi River at 12, is that possible to do?)
> 
> Thank you!


1- Yes
2- Yes
3- Yes


----------



## elgerber

scrappinginontario said:


> No.
> 
> I interpreted it as the person couldn’t get a park reservation for the park they wanted so they booked an ILL$ for the park they wanted to go to and asked GS to move them.
> 
> There have been no reports on these boards that I’m aware of if a park reservation automatically  being switched by Disney based on booking a ILL$.


I interpreted it as Disney switched it on them, because they booked a later ILL, when they wanted to go to MK in the morning.
But no, that is definitely not a thing.


----------



## han22735

scrappinginontario said:


> No. Without a park hopper, if the parks are full it’s a huge risk and you may just be out the $.
> 
> If parks are full and you choose to book an ILL$ at a different park from the one you have a reservation for, Disney is under no obligation to switch your reservation.





scrappinginontario said:


> No.
> 
> I interpreted it as the person couldn’t get a park reservation for the park they wanted so they booked an ILL$ for the park they wanted to go to and asked GS to move them.
> 
> There have been no reports on these boards that I’m aware of if a park reservation automatically  being switched by Disney based on booking a ILL$.


The poster stated they had a reservation for MK...booked a ILL for FOP to hop to later and then their MK reservation changed to AK.  Other posters think maybe a glitch or did someone else in their party change it.  The original poster is going to try again as they are there now.


----------



## cindianne320

han22735 said:


> The poster stated they had a reservation for MK...booked a ILL for FOP to hop to later and then their MK reservation changed to AK.  Other posters think maybe a glitch or did someone else in their party change it.  The original poster is going to try again as they are there now.


Thank you for your clarification. 
Interested to see if it was Disney that changed it... I hope not!


----------



## caryrae

We are headed to WDW next week, going to MK Friday the 13th, Epcot the 14th and AK the 15th (no HS this trip) which rides are most popular that we should try to get LL for right away each morning? Definitely going to try to get individual LL for the ratatouille ride at 7am on our Epcot day.


----------



## scrappinginontario

cindianne320 said:


> Thank you for your clarification.
> Interested to see if it was Disney that changed it... I hope not!


Considering there are thousands and thousands of people who do this and this each week and this is the one report of it happening, I wouldn’t be concerned.


----------



## shb5007

Some early thoughts on Genie+ and ILL.  It is what it is… what you read is pretty much what you get.  There is a LOT going on throughout the APP and it does keep you on your phone.  As a Disney regular I feel comfortable using it since I know what I am looking for, how to prioritize time / rides, and what I want to do.  I am sure people who are less “regular” find the app helpful at times, but I can also see how it would be completely overwhelming.  Sure the payment is annoying… but it works if you know what you are doing…


----------



## Palaura

Let’s talk about the shows. Headed to the parks in late august-so not a crazy busy time. 
Do we need G+ LL for Indy, frozen,  FOTLK? We don’t care where we sit…


----------



## lugnut33

Just back and here are a few observations: 
1. You really need to read up and try to be as familiar with Genie as you can before you go.  This thread is a huge help.  Learn it, love it, embrace it
2. If you want to get the most out of your trip regarding attractions, then you must use Genie.  You will be left in the dust by other guests if you don't use it to the max. 
3. We found Genie to be the most useful at MK. We showed up at 10:30 on arrival day and literally rode every attraction less a few we didn't need to ride. 
4. We found Genie to  be the least useful at AK.  Honestly, if you can rope drop AK or don't mind waiting in line you don't need Genie at all as there are not enough attractions to fill an entire day. Remember you only get one Genie+ Lightning Lane per attraction, so no multiples rides.  It didn't help Safari was down all day. Thank goodness for Dawa Bar. 
5. Don't even try to do Hollywood Studios without LL and ILL. What a disaster that park is.  I felt so sorry for anyone who bought a day of ticket there.  During that day RnR, MRRW,  and Slinky were all down significant portions of the say and HToT was only using one shaft.  
6. You need to be on right at 7 a.m.  
7. Make sure you have two phones, so one can get the first LL and the other can get the ILL. 
8. The Genie system did work well. Never had any glitches on the app or when scanning in for an attraction


----------



## mickeyluv'r

MaC410 said:


> Have standby lines gotten any better than what they were because of Fastpass+ with this new Genie+ and lightning lane system? W
> 
> Is there any silver lining to this at all? Have standby lines gotten a little quicker at all because of this new system? Or are they just as long or even longer than ever?


No, if anything they are worse.  Since people are booking G+ at 7am, I think a larger % of folks are starting the day earlier.  So the parks were already crowded at rope drop. And I mean rope drop of the early entry. By the time the park officially opens, the park was very busy. If you happen to be going on a slow week, the situation might be slightly better.

The one option that = shorter waits and minimal hassle are the evening hours for deluxe WDW hotels. If you happen to be staying at a WDW deluxe hotel, then try to take advantage of those hours, usually offered twice/week.  Though expect inflated wait time postings at park closing. (Actual waits were MUCH shorter!)


G+ worked okay in MK.  I didn't try it in AK. It wasn't necessary in Epcot, though ILL for Rat was helpful, and the new ride hasn't opened.  For us, HS was a mess.  I tried to get G+ exactly at 7am, but the system jammed up.  By the time I was able to look again, Slinky was gone for the day.  I wasn't all that interested in MF, but that's kinda the best 2nd option.  HS just doesn't have enough attractions for G+ to work well, but maybe that will shift a little when the new ride opens in Epcot.  Using 2 phones we did get an ILL for Rise, but the times we were offered mucked up our plans for the day. 

I also found it very frustrating that between looking-choosing- and booking G+ (just a few seconds), the return time of your actual pass was often very different from what we thought we were being offered. That never happened with FP+. WDW REALLY needs to fix that- PRONTO!


----------



## mickeyluv'r

han22735 said:


> Question....someone posted on wdwmagic forums that they booked a ILL for FOP late afternoon at 7am and their park pass for MK got changed to AK...is this a thing?


Normally, that should not happen.  If you have a park reservation for MK, but book an ILL in one of the other 3 parks, the park reservation should not change.  If you book an ILL for a different park, you should just automatically be offered a pass for 2pm or later.

This struck me as odd. I wonder if perhaps they made a mistake.  

I did experience some odd glitches myself though.  I kept having problems whenever I entered a park, for example. My magicband would not scan. I used a plastic card, and always had to scan it multiple times before I'd get the green Mickey light.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

scrappinginontario said:


> No.
> 
> I interpreted it as the person couldn’t get a park reservation for the park they wanted so they booked an ILL$ for the park they wanted to go to and asked GS to move them.
> 
> There have been no reports on these boards that I’m aware of if a park reservation automatically  being switched by Disney based on booking a ILL$.


Your interpretation is not what the other person reported.  
They said they INITIALLY had a park pass for MK, but planned to hop to AK after 2pm, so they booked an ILL for FoP.
The system DID give them an afternoon FoP ILL return time, consistent with having MK.
When they went to leave the hotel though, they checked MDE and saw that their park reservation was now for AK.
They also said it was mostly okay, but they were glad they checked.

Mind, it is possible they made a mistake or something, but that is what they reported.


----------



## hedg12

I admittedly haven't read this entire thread so forgive me if this has been answered already - I've seen comments a few places that you can only book Genie+ for parties of up to 12 people, but I can't find anything official that addresses that. Does anyone know if that's the case? We're in early stages of planning a trip with 14 who will want to stay together at least a good part of the time, and I'm concerned that we'll be stuck in stand by lines if we don't split up.


----------



## dcassetta

How will Guardians affect the use of Genie+ and ILL for Epcot?


----------



## elgerber

dcassetta said:


> How will Guardians affect the use of Genie+ and ILL for Epcot?


It will be an ILL. Will not affect genie +. They haven’t said what they will do with Remy yet I don’t think.


----------



## closetmickey

3gr8boys said:


> This!
> I suggest going into "My Day" on MDE and making sure that Remy's (and nothing else unless important) is selected so she can refresh her tip board frequently and see Remy's right at the top.  There can be openings that pop up during the day, but they need to be grabbed quickly when they appear.


Is this something that can be configured in MDE ahead of time or not until the day of?

Also, when looking to quickly purchase ILL$, Will only people who have a valid ticket for that day be highlighted? Or should I remove family members who are not traveling with us this time from my MDE so that I don’t have to select or deselect people?


----------



## g-dad66

closetmickey said:


> Is this something that can be configured in MDE ahead of time or not until the day of?
> 
> Also, when looking to quickly purchase ILL$, Will only people who have a valid ticket for that day be highlighted? Or should I remove family members who are not traveling with us this time from my MDE so that I don’t have to select or deselect people?



Only people with tickets will show so you won't have to deselect others.

Yes, the attraction can be pinned to the top of the Tip Board ahead of time.


----------



## DisneySyd

hedg12 said:


> I admittedly haven't read this entire thread so forgive me if this has been answered already - I've seen comments a few places that you can only book Genie+ for parties of up to 12 people, but I can't find anything official that addresses that. Does anyone know if that's the case? We're in early stages of planning a trip with 14 who will want to stay together at least a good part of the time, and I'm concerned that we'll be stuck in stand by lines if we don't split up.


I don’t have firsthand experience but have seen mixed reports. One person who went recently reported 10 as the max:


Anna45 said:


> The app will give you a warning that *you cannot have more than 10 people in your Genie party*.  We thought it was up to 12 but learned that our first day of trying to use the app.


----------



## CeeCee101

Ok so we have already purchased Genie+ for our whole time.  But on ILLs, how do I pay for those?  Do I set something up in advance?  We are doing split stay-Swan for 5 and Contemp for 2.  I don’t want to be online at 7 am first morning at Swan trying to get ILLs to ROTR and not know how this gets billed or if I have to spend precious seconds putting CC info in.  Sorry if this is dumb, haven’t been to WDW in 12 years, trying to figure all this new stuff out.  Thanks


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Pretend you're in the parks right now. Go into the My Disney Experience app. Start a mobile order at a quick service restaurant. Go all the way through the process until you enter and save your payment information, then cancel the order.

You can also go to your profile and edit payment information.


----------



## Smugpugmug

You can attach a credit card onto your account beforehand so you don't waste precious seconds doing it day of. If you go to your Disney account online, you go to your profile and click on Payment Method where you can add a card. When it is time to purchase a ILL the system will automatically use the card that is on file.


----------



## soniam

It will be charged to the card in MDE. It's possible that if the system is acting wonky, like sometimes when booking ADRs, it may ask for your credit card.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

CeeCee101 said:


> Ok so we have already purchased Genie+ for our whole time.  But on ILLs, how do I pay for those?  Do I set something up in advance?  We are doing split stay-Swan for 5 and Contemp for 2.  I don’t want to be online at 7 am first morning at Swan trying to get ILLs to ROTR and not know how this gets billed or if I have to spend precious seconds putting CC info in.  Sorry if this is dumb, haven’t been to WDW in 12 years, trying to figure all this new stuff out.  Thanks


This is just one more aspect of MDE/Mobile Order/G+ and ILL's that is a bit of a pain, IMO.  The fastest way to book G+/ILL's is to charge to the cc on file.  For you and many others that might be fine.

For anyone that wants to pay w/a gift card, the gift card has to be entered every time you pay for anything in MDE.  There should be a way to 'store' giftcard numbers in MDE, but there isn't.


----------



## Nana2Callie

I'm looking at MDE app and trying to review upcoming park days - I'm at Epcot on May 7 with Genie+ and I wanted to review my priorities.  But, I can't get anything to pull up except shows.  Is this because it is not May 7 or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Disturbia

Nana2Callie said:


> I'm looking at MDE app and trying to review upcoming park days - I'm at Epcot on May 7 with Genie+ and I wanted to review my priorities.  But, I can't get anything to pull up except shows.  Is this because it is not May 7 or am I doing something wrong?


Did you setup your tip board?


----------



## Nana2Callie

I thought so, but not I'm not so sure.


----------



## Disturbia

You need to go through the Genie setup by clicking ‘get started’. This is how you pin attractions to the top of the tip board.

When you’re in the parks and looking for another Genie+ pass, click on the ride and then the ‘LL’ sign.  The next time you refresh your tip board by pulling down (fiddle faddle), it automatically will jump down to say Tower of Terror (I learned this on my own)


----------



## Disturbia

Here is a great video by Molly from allears explaining the same thing:


----------



## Nana2Callie

Thank you and will be watching both of these videos.


----------



## Disturbia

We also have a usage thread where we discuss challenges and what we were able to actually book

https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-genie-usage-tips-and-strategy-only-thread.3857056/page-206


----------



## lugnut33

I wonder if Bob Chapek has to use the Genie when he visit's the parks?


----------



## Tess

lugnut33 said:


> I wonder if Bob Chapek has to use the Genie when he visit's the parks?


If he did, perhaps there would be changes to the IT staff and the App.


----------



## Dizzy Lizzie

So my group decided to buy genie+ for the whole week. I have yet to buy it for myself and my boyfriend. My original plan was to buy it for us if we felt like we needed it on a certain day. But now I'm considering just getting it for the whole week so we don't miss out riding rides with the others. The cost doesn't bother me. For two people for 5 days the cost isn't bad. 

So if I go to add Genie+ to our tickets we just pay for Genie+ upgrade? We don't repay for our tickets? We have park hopper tickets. I know this is silly a question! I'm just over thinking things. lol


----------



## redboat45

Dizzy Lizzie said:


> So my group decided to buy genie+ for the whole week. I have yet to buy it for myself and my boyfriend. My original plan was to buy it for us if we felt like we needed it on a certain day. But now I'm considering just getting it for the whole week so we don't miss out riding rides with the others. The cost doesn't bother me. For two people for 5 days the cost isn't bad.
> 
> So if I go to add Genie+ to our tickets we just pay for Genie+ upgrade? We don't repay for our tickets? We have park hopper tickets. I know this is silly a question! I'm just over thinking things. lol


yes.  You have to add it in the app and pick the day your tickets start.


----------



## Disturbia

Dizzy Lizzie said:


> So my group decided to buy genie+ for the whole week. I have yet to buy it for myself and my boyfriend. My original plan was to buy it for us if we felt like we needed it on a certain day. But now I'm considering just getting it for the whole week so we don't miss out riding rides with the others. The cost doesn't bother me. For two people for 5 days the cost isn't bad.
> 
> So if I go to add Genie+ to our tickets we just pay for Genie+ upgrade? We don't repay for our tickets? We have park hopper tickets. I know this is silly a question! I'm just over thinking things. lol


Are these discounted tickets?  I read someone saying that they had to pay the price hike as they were modifying tickets (makes no sense to me as you’ve already bought tickets and they’re valid) unless they added genie+ each morning.


----------



## GianN

Sorry if this is already answered

I’ll be park hopping next week *starting at AK and going to HS in the afternoon.  *First time using Genie+ and I have a question about ILL$

Imagine this situation:

07:30 - AK open
08:30 – HS opens

*07:30 - Buy ILL$ Avatar FoP for the morning

What time will I be able to buy the ILL$ for the SW Rise of the Resistance?
07:30 because my first park of the day (AK) is already open or just 8:30 when HS opens?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Dizzy Lizzie said:


> So my group decided to buy genie+ for the whole week. I have yet to buy it for myself and my boyfriend. My original plan was to buy it for us if we felt like we needed it on a certain day. But now I'm considering just getting it for the whole week so we don't miss out riding rides with the others. The cost doesn't bother me. For two people for 5 days the cost isn't bad.
> 
> So if I go to add Genie+ to our tickets we just pay for Genie+ upgrade? We don't repay for our tickets? We have park hopper tickets. I know this is silly a question! I'm just over thinking things. lol


It depends on when you purchased your tickets.  If the price of the tickets has increased since you purchased them you will be charged the increased price of the tickets plus for Genie+.  If they have not increased you will only be charged for Genie+.

If the ticket price has increased, you will not pay the upgraded price if you add G+ each day.


----------



## Disturbia

GianN said:


> Sorry if this is already answered
> 
> I’ll be park hopping next week *starting at AK and going to HS in the afternoon.  *First time using Genie+ and I have a question about ILL$
> 
> Imagine this situation:
> 
> 07:30 - AK open
> 08:30 – HS opens
> 
> *07:30 - Buy ILL$ Avatar FoP for the morning
> 
> What time will I be able to buy the ILL$ for the SW Rise of the Resistance?
> 07:30 because my first park of the day (AK) is already open or just 8:30 when HS opens?


Off site?


----------



## Ghost Host 998

GianN said:


> Sorry if this is already answered
> 
> I’ll be park hopping next week *starting at AK and going to HS in the afternoon.  *First time using Genie+ and I have a question about ILL$
> 
> Imagine this situation:
> 
> 07:30 - AK open
> 08:30 – HS opens
> 
> *07:30 - Buy ILL$ Avatar FoP for the morning
> 
> What time will I be able to buy the ILL$ for the SW Rise of the Resistance?
> 07:30 because my first park of the day (AK) is already open or just 8:30 when HS opens?


If you are saying on-site at an approved resort, you will be able to make both $ILL at 7:00am.
If you are staying off-site, you will be to make your $ILL at the official opening time for the park that the attraction is in...FOP at 7:30...RotR at 8:30.


----------



## Disturbia

Ghost Host 998 said:


> If you are saying on-site at an approved resort, you will be able to make both $ILL at 7:00am.
> If you are staying off-site, you will be to make your $ILL at the official opening time for the park that the attraction is in...FOP at 7:30...RotR at 8:30.


What about the Genie+ attractions?  I know everyone can book the first one at 7 am what about the second Genie+


----------



## GianN

sorry. Forgot to mention that i'll be staying OFFSITE.

So ILL$ for the HS only at 8:30?

Thanks for the help


----------



## GianN

Disturbia said:


> What about the Genie+ attractions?  I know everyone can book the first one at 7 am what about the second Genie+



Thats a good question.

I'm planing to book my first LL+ for the second park (HS). 
Will I be able to book again at 9:30 (2hours after AK opens) or at 10:30 (2 hours after HS opens)?


----------



## Ghost Host 998

GianN said:


> Thats a good question.
> 
> I'm planing to book my first LL+ for the second park (HS).
> Will I be able to book again at 9:30 (2hours after AK opens) or at 10:30 (2 hours after HS opens)?


2 hours after the park which you booked your first LL opens


----------



## Ghost Host 998

Disturbia said:


> What about the Genie+ attractions?  I know everyone can book the first one at 7 am what about the second Genie+


2 hours after the park which you booked your first LL opens


----------



## Belle1962

Is it The $LL that does NOT allow you to chose a time but Genie+ does allow your choice of times?


----------



## holden

$ILL lets you choose a return time, however that time can change by the time you checkout. In my experience this only happened with ROTR.

You have to monitor Genie+ and pick a time that you want.  For example, if Haunted Mansion has a 10am return time and you want 12pm, you have to keep checking until you get a time close to 12pm.  This eats up a lot of phone battery. Be sure to bring a portable charger.


----------



## 3gr8boys

To expand on that.....Genie+ shows you the next available LL time and yes, when you book it, the next available is what you get.  The $LL will also show the next available  time on the tip board.  If you select it, the next screen will show you the other times that are available.  You are less likely to have the time shift significantly as you go through the purchase process if you don't choose one of the earliest availabilities shown.


----------



## 3gr8boys

Just in case you haven't seen the LL and $LL overviews in the pinned Genie thread already....

Post in thread 'Everything Genie, Genie+ and Individual Lightning Lane - Please Read Posts 1-7' https://www.disboards.com/threads/e...e-please-read-posts-1-7.3856734/post-63463214

Post in thread 'Everything Genie, Genie+ and Individual Lightning Lane - Please Read Posts 1-7' https://www.disboards.com/threads/e...e-please-read-posts-1-7.3856734/post-63463216


----------



## roctavia

Just got back from a 1 week stay... ended up using Genie + at all parks, but only $LL for FOP and Rise. 

We did not pre-purchase Genie, but then had a glitch in my app all week where I could not purchase Genie+ prior to 7 am. The "purchase genie" button would not work. However, once it turned 7am and I could make LL selections, it would let me purchase genie + through those screens. So an FYI if people are having issues. 

The first day I didn't know that would work so I tried chat which made me call and then it was a 20 minute wait to talk to someone... but about 10 minutes in I tried to book and LL since I was sick of sitting on hold and it worked. I never got the issue fixed (I had reinstalled the app and downloaded it onto a different device with the same problem across the board) My app was glitchy all week- stupid stuff like the tip board would only say epcot and then halfway through the week it would default to MK instead, so I had to change park every time I pulled up the tip board. 

We did get a lot of use out of G+, though didn't try for slinky dog, and didn't need any super early times for anything.

No issues with $LL jumping times for FOP or Rise.


----------



## mrd7896

i read the first few pages but my eyes started crossing--if i have a family of 4 and two of us want a Genie+ ressie for a rollercoaster and two of us want a genie+ ressie for another tamer attraction, is that something that we can do at once or do we have to prioritize one over the other? I know i am able to select who is a part of which reservation but if my avatar and my daughters is booked for a return attraction, can i immediately book a selection for my husband and my son?


----------



## Nana2Callie

Just wanted to say we had a great experience with Genie+ and the LL both.  No regrets about purchasing for all of our trip - appreciate all the tips received here.


----------



## focusondisney

Just saw a change to advance purchasing of Genie + in the Disney Prks Blog


“With the launch of new bookings, we will also make an adjustment to how guests purchase Disney Genie+ service, which remains popular and in high demand amongst our guests. From the beginning, our goal has been to launch, learn and evolve as we see how guests are using this service. 

Starting June 8, Disney Genie+ will only be offered for purchase through the My Disney Experience app on the day of your visit – we will no longer offer the option to purchase this service pre-arrival as a ticket add-on for dates remaining in 2022 and in 2023.   

This means that, moving forward, whether you have an Annual Pass, multi- or single-day ticket, you may only purchase Disney Genie+ service on the day of your visit via the app, one day at a time, subject to availability. We’re focused on delivering the best possible guest experience, and this adjustment will help manage the incredibly strong demand our guests have shown for Disney Genie+.”


----------



## elgerber

I notice that new wording also says "subject to availability".  Hmmmm


----------



## Tom_E_D

I've seen it mentioned in another thread, but I think it should be mentioned here that Guardians is confirmed as an ILL starting May 27 and Remy will move to Genie + from May 31-August 7.


----------



## DLRExpert

So I'm guessing this means midnight the day of your visit?


----------



## ci1025

We were in the parks last week from 5/9-5/13. I went in being very stressed about Genie+ and whether or not we could do all the rides we wanted, and i am happy to report that everything ended up being very smooth thanks to the tips in this thread! 
The key for us was basically knowing which rides will have the worst return times/ longest waits/ G+ availability ahead of time. I personally used this twitter account to check how the days prior had been: @WDWWait
I started each day booking my $ILL at 7am and had my partner make our first G+ reservation at the same time, prioritizing one of the ones that will "sell out" first for the earliest possible time. Once we had the heavy hitters out of the way, everything was smooth sailing for the rest of the day and it never felt overwhelming. We ended up doing standby for very few rides and had plenty of time to enjoy the parks. There were actually a few moments where we could make another G+ reservation, but were struggling to find ones we hadn't done (Only one G+ per ride allowed unfortunately). Overall it was a great time! Hopefully this helps anyone that was feeling as stressed as i was before our trip.


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

DLRExpert said:


> So I'm guessing this means midnight the day of your visit?


This is something they have to specify. It’s a big topic of conversation on another thread


----------



## PittPantherfan

ci1025 said:


> We were in the parks last week from 5/9-5/13. I went in being very stressed about Genie+ and whether or not we could do all the rides we wanted, and i am happy to report that everything ended up being very smooth thanks to the tips in this thread!
> The key for us was basically knowing which rides will have the worst return times/ longest waits/ G+ availability ahead of time. I personally used this twitter account to check how the days prior had been: @WDWWait we
> I started each day booking my $ILL at 7am and had my partner make our first G+ reservation at the same time, prioritizing one of the ones that will "sell out" first for the earliest possible time. Once we had the heavy hitters out of the way, everything was smooth sailing for the rest of the day and it never felt overwhelming. We ended up doing standby for very few rides and had plenty of time to enjoy the parks. There were actually a few moments where we could make another G+ reservation, but were struggling to find ones we hadn't done (Only one G+ per ride allowed unfortunately). Overall it was a great time! Hopefully this helps anyone that was feeling as stressed as i was before our trip.


Our experience as well- we kept booking all day long and into the night when MK closed at 11. Our biggest barrier has been the continual ride breakdowns/closures- ToT, RnR, Smuggler's, Pirates, and Winnie X 2, so far (we've done 3 park days).


----------



## daisylovesdisney

My family is going in August for a week, with one MNSSHP, one day at Typhoon Lagoon and two park days with hoppers.  The plan is DHS and hop to Epcot and the second day AK to MK.  Am I correct we can buy a ILL for each park when hopping?  I also plan to get Genie+ though I am still reading over and over trying to get it figured out (it seems very confusing but maybe makes more sense when actually using it).


----------



## Tom_E_D

daisylovesdisney said:


> My family is going in August for a week, with one MNSSHP, one day at Typhoon Lagoon and two park days with hoppers.  The plan is DHS and hop to Epcot and the second day AK to MK.  Am I correct we can buy a ILL for each park when hopping?  I also plan to get Genie+ though I am still reading over and over trying to get it figured out (it seems very confusing but maybe makes more sense when actually using it).


Yes, you can buy two ILLs per day and they do not have to be in the same park (assuming you can park hop). Prior to August 7, you would be unable to buy two in the same park anyway, except at Epcot next weekend.


----------



## redboat45

For those trying to purchase Genie + for your entire ticket length you CAN add it on the website.  I did not realize this and was having issues on the app trying to add it to one in our party.  I was able to purchase it for ALL 9 of us (even though we have 3 different people managing accounts) on the website.

Go to My Plans and Tickets
Click over to My Tickets
Each ticket should have, under each person's ticket in your friends/family/travel party, CHANGE TICKET (in blue).
Click on that, scroll down to ADD GENIE +

Then just click through the screen.

I had been trying to do this for a couple of weeks and no one on chat knew what to do (including IT that I talked to) until Craig on chat a little while ago.  SO shout out to Craig from chat! 

We bought our tickets last year before Genie + was a thing so could not add that at the time.  So glad that's done!


----------



## daisylovesdisney

redboat45 said:


> For those trying to purchase Genie + for your entire ticket length you CAN add it on the website.  I did not realize this and was having issues on the app trying to add it to one in our party.  I was able to purchase it for ALL 9 of us (even though we have 3 different people managing accounts) on the website.
> 
> Go to My Plans and Tickets
> Click over to My Tickets
> Each ticket should have, under each person's ticket in your friends/family/travel party, CHANGE TICKET (in blue).
> Click on that, scroll down to ADD GENIE +
> 
> Then just click through the screen.
> 
> I had been trying to do this for a couple of weeks and no one on chat knew what to do (including IT that I talked to) until Craig on chat a little while ago.  SO shout out to Craig from chat!
> 
> We bought our tickets last year before Genie + was a thing so could not add that at the time.  So glad that's done!



Thanks for the tip, am going to try this later!


----------



## daisylovesdisney

Tom_E_D said:


> Yes, you can buy two ILLs per day and they do not have to be in the same park (assuming you can park hop). Prior to August 7, you would be unable to buy two in the same park anyway, except at Epcot next


That's a big help!  We'll just have to strategize how to get the ILL for DHS earlier in the day and Epcot later in the day, otherwise our plans will be messed up.


----------



## Erica Ladd

So just to make sure- Guardians hour $ILL soon an Remy will also be $ILL - the only park thst will have 2 until August 7 - and we have NO idea what will happen after August 7, correct? We go September 10 so I’m trying to figure it all out


----------



## Tom_E_D

Erica Ladd said:


> So just to make sure- Guardians hour $ILL soon an Remy will also be $ILL - the only park thst will have 2 until August 7 - and we have NO idea what will happen after August 7, correct? We go September 10 so I’m trying to figure it all out


Guardians becomes an ILL on May 27. From May 27-30, both Guardians and Remy will be ILLs at Epcot. From May 31-August 7, Remy will be a Genie +. You are correct that we don't know what happens after August 7.


----------



## ctfamily

We've been here since 5/18, have genie+ w park hopper.  We've been doing this since the paper fast pass days,  my short quick feedback across the board from our entire family,  never got our every park wish list of attractions done so fast and easily ever.  

We've been doing one purchase a day scheduling our days around that ride and stacking Genie+ rides throughout the day as our reservation windows allow.

Even hitting up rides never do because time or daily burnout doesn't allow.


----------



## joy13

redboat45 said:


> For those trying to purchase Genie + for your entire ticket length you CAN add it on the website.  I did not realize this and was having issues on the app trying to add it to one in our party.  I was able to purchase it for ALL 9 of us (even though we have 3 different people managing accounts) on the website.
> 
> Go to My Plans and Tickets
> Click over to My Tickets
> Each ticket should have, under each person's ticket in your friends/family/travel party, CHANGE TICKET (in blue).
> Click on that, scroll down to ADD GENIE +
> 
> Then just click through the screen.
> 
> I had been trying to do this for a couple of weeks and no one on chat knew what to do (including IT that I talked to) until Craig on chat a little while ago.  SO shout out to Craig from chat!
> 
> We bought our tickets last year before Genie + was a thing so could not add that at the time.  So glad that's done!


I wish I had figured that out.  I had the same issues all week with the app.  The “buy genie+” button worked one day only.  I did get lucky that the morning I called (because it was my DHS day and I wanted Slinky) I didn’t wait on hold at all. It was about 6:15 when I called.


----------



## 3gr8boys

daisylovesdisney said:


> That's a big help!  We'll just have to strategize how to get the ILL for DHS earlier in the day and Epcot later in the day, otherwise our plans will be messed up.


I suggest you get on the app and play around with the "tip board" and "my day" to get a feel for how information  is presented. (Select the + in the bottom middle of the screen and then select the last option " my genie day and tip board.")

As for ILL times not messing  up your day- when looking at ILL rides on the tip board, the next available  time slot is shown.  But, when you select the ride, the next screen shows you other available  times and you choose.  As you go through the purchase screens, the time can shift on you.  This is less likely  to happen if you don't pick one of the earliest  available windows.


----------



## redboat45

joy13 said:


> I wish I had figured that out.  I had the same issues all week with the app.  The “buy genie+” button worked one day only.  I did get lucky that the morning I called (because it was my DHS day and I wanted Slinky) I didn’t wait on hold at all. It was about 6:15 when I called.


I'm SO glad someone was finally able to help me out.  I never thought about clicking that because I didn't want to change my tickets, just add Genie +.  I don't think most CM's know about it because it was the 4th or 5th person I had talked to that finally told me about it!


----------



## daisylovesdisney

3gr8boys said:


> I suggest you get on the app and play around with the "tip board" and "my day" to get a feel for how information  is presented. (Select the + in the bottom middle of the screen and then select the last option " my genie day and tip board.")
> 
> As for ILL times not messing  up your day- when looking at ILL rides on the tip board, the next available  time slot is shown.  But, when you select the ride, the next screen shows you other available  times and you choose.  As you go through the purchase screens, the time can shift on you.  This is less likely  to happen if you don't pick one of the earliest  available windows.



Thank you, appreciate all the tips!


----------



## southcarolinagirl

Been several years since we have visited, first time using Genie+.   I have been doing a bunch of research but I am confused.  So, if I get a LL for a ride at MK @ 7:00 and the park opens at 9, can I get another LL as soon I ride or do I have to wait til 11? TIA


----------



## 3gr8boys

Your eligibility to book your next LL is based on the last one you booked.  

If you book a LL at 7a.m. on a 9a.m. park open day and you tap into that LL BEFORE 11a.m. (120 minutes after park open), you are eligible when you tap in (there usually is a second tapstile).

If the LL that you booked is later than 11a.m. (or you choose to tap in later than 11a.m.) you book your second LL at 11a.m. and now that LL determines your eligibility.  As in, you won't become eligible  by tapping in to the one you booked at 7a.m. You will book your third when you tap into the second or at 1p.m. (120 minutes after you booked it), whichever  comes first.

You can be at a bit of an advantage if you can tap into your first (or even second!) LL before 120 minutes after park open hits because a lot of folks will become eligible then - this is especially  the case in MK and HS.


----------



## scrappinginontario

southcarolinagirl said:


> Been several years since we have visited, first time using Genie+.   I have been doing a bunch of research but I am confused.  So, if I get a LL for a ride at MK @ 7:00 and the park opens at 9, can I get another LL as soon I ride or do I have to wait til 11? TIA


Post 2 of this thread explains booking but the the first 7 posts answer many questions about Genie+ and ILL$.


----------



## southcarolinagirl

Thanks!


----------



## 3gr8boys

southcarolinagirl said:


> Been several years since we have visited, first time using Genie+.   I have been doing a bunch of research but I am confused.  So, if I get a LL for a ride at MK @ 7:00 and the park opens at 9, can I get another LL as soon I ride or do I have to wait til 11? TIA


Just a repeat post because I didn't quote you in my first response and your thread was moved....

Your eligibility to book your next LL is based on the last one you booked.

If you book a LL at 7a.m. on a 9a.m. park open day and you tap into that LL BEFORE 11a.m. (120 minutes after park open), you are eligible when you tap in (there usually is a second tapstile).

If the LL that you booked is later than 11a.m. (or you choose to tap in later than 11a.m.) you book your second LL at 11a.m. and now that LL determines your eligibility. As in, you won't become eligible by tapping in to the one you booked at 7a.m. You will book your third when you tap into the second or at 1p.m. (120 minutes after you booked it), whichever comes first.

You can be at a bit of an advantage if you can tap into your first (or even second!) LL before 120 minutes after park open hits because a lot of folks will become eligible then - this is especially the case in MK and HS.


----------



## bear_mom

roctavia said:


> Just got back from a 1 week stay... ended up using Genie + at all parks, but only $LL for FOP and Rise.
> 
> We did not pre-purchase Genie, but then had a glitch in my app all week where I could not purchase Genie+ prior to 7 am. The "purchase genie" button would not work. However, once it turned 7am and I could make LL selections, it would let me purchase genie + through those screens. So an FYI if people are having issues.
> 
> The first day I didn't know that would work so I tried chat which made me call and then it was a 20 minute wait to talk to someone... but about 10 minutes in I tried to book and LL since I was sick of sitting on hold and it worked. I never got the issue fixed (I had reinstalled the app and downloaded it onto a different device with the same problem across the board) My app was glitchy all week- stupid stuff like the tip board would only say epcot and then halfway through the week it would default to MK instead, so I had to change park every time I pulled up the tip board.
> 
> We did get a lot of use out of G+, though didn't try for slinky dog, and didn't need any super early times for anything.
> 
> No issues with $LL jumping times for FOP or Rise.


'

I had the same issue, the button would show on dd's phone. It was so very frustrating! When I tried to buy in advance on her phone, I would get an error that she wasn't logged on (she was) and I couldn't buy on my phone until 7 am. 

I only purchased G+ two days of our 7 day trip. One day for HS and one for MK, and both days it worked really well. I still disagree with paying for "fast passes" and would continue to use it only if it made sense - I did not purchase for your 2nd MK day as it was only open until 4:30 and our 2nd HS day, which was our departure day and we had to leave at 1. 

MK, I was able to get LL for Jungle Cruise (1st pick, 3:30), Buzz, Haunted Mansion, Pirates, BTMRR, Peter Pan. That day we rode: Seven Dwarfs, Speedway, Buzz (LL), Laugh Floor, lunch, BTMRR, and then Haunted Maison (LL). We then left to take a mid-afternoon break to the Rivera to explore and for a coffee break. When we got back to the park we did Jungle Cruise (LL), Pirates (LL), Tea Party, Dinner at Skippers Canteen, BTMRR (LL), Peter Pan (LL) and IASW.

I don't remember how our HS day went exactly, but I was able to get LL for Slinky, RnRC, TSM, and Smuggler's Run. We also rode: TOT, Runaway Railroad, RnRC (standby), and Star Tours. We also saw Beauty and Beast, Muppets, and Indiana Jones. Lunch was at Andy's and dinner at 50's Prime Time. It seems like we did something else too.......

I opted to not purchase for AK and Epcot and we were able to do everything we wanted, although we did have to wait in line for an hour or so for Frozen. I also did not buy any ILL, it seemed too high of a cost for one ride as there were 5 of us. We did Remy's and FOP with early entry as soon as the park opened with 30-45 minute waits.


----------



## TheBigErn

These can be booked at the same time, right?  The 2 hour wait doesn't apply to ILL$?  So if I book Avatar with ILL$ at 7am, I can still book EE at 7:01 with Genie+?


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheBigErn said:


> These can be booked at the same time, right?  The 2 hour wait doesn't apply to ILL$?  So if I book Avatar with ILL$ at 7am, I can still book EE at 7:01 with Genie+?


Yes, both can be booked at 7AM if you are staying onsite.

Please see the posts on pg 1 for tons on information that has been gathered about G+ and ILL$


----------



## daisylovesdisney

In August we plan to go to DHS in the am and hop to Epcot around 2-3p (on a day with extra evening hours) and on another day go to AK in the am and hop to MK around 2-3p (on a day with extra evening hours).  This is assuming they keep the Epcot and MK EEHs the same as they are now.  

I plan to buy ILL for the one available ride in each park.  For the Genie+ options, is it best to just book them for the afternoon in park #2?  If I book Genie+ for rides in the am parks, is it presumed nothing will be available by the time we get to park #2?  

Maybe I am better off just trying to book as many as possible in Park #1 starting early in the morning and hoping some are still available once we hop?


----------



## daisylovesdisney

Also, can I book Genie+ for both of our planned park days in August now or you can't do that anymore for any reservations past June 8th?


----------



## Ghost Host 998

daisylovesdisney said:


> Also, can I book Genie+ for both of our planned park days in August now or you can't do that anymore for any reservations past June 8th?


Yes, you can add G+ now. The current rules for purchasing G+ will remain until 6/7. On 6/8 is when the new purchasing changes go into effect.


----------



## daisylovesdisney

Ghost Host 998 said:


> Yes, you can add G+ now. The current rules for purchasing G+ will remain until 6/7. On 6/8 is when the new purchasing changes go into affect.



Great, thank you!  One less thing to deal with while there.


----------



## 3gr8boys

daisylovesdisney said:


> In August we plan to go to DHS in the am and hop to Epcot around 2-3p (on a day with extra evening hours) and on another day go to AK in the am and hop to MK around 2-3p (on a day with extra evening hours).  This is assuming they keep the Epcot and MK EEHs the same as they are now.
> 
> I plan to buy ILL for the one available ride in each park.  For the Genie+ options, is it best to just book them for the afternoon in park #2?  If I book Genie+ for rides in the am parks, is it presumed nothing will be available by the time we get to park #2?
> 
> Maybe I am better off just trying to book as many as possible in Park #1 starting early in the morning and hoping some are still available once we hop?


When we were there in April, we hopped to Epcot a few times and to AK once.  Our strategy  was to get as many desirable  LLs as we could in our first park before booking LLs for our second park.  We actually  managed to get TT and FEA LLs late in the day... but because we were refreshing a lot hoping  they would pop up.

You may want to plan what LLs you want for AK (as in, figure out what attractions  really don't require skipping the line) ...get only the LLs you really need and then start stacking for your MK hop as soon as you can.


----------



## Suzabella

daisylovesdisney said:


> Also, can I book Genie+ for both of our planned park days in August now or you can't do that anymore for any reservations past June 8th?



Yes you can.  Not sure this has been covered but you can add it online through MDE.  Under the My Plans page, scan down to My Plans, Reservations and Tickets.  Daily Itinerary is auto selected, toggle to Tickets & Memory Maker.  Under your tickets for your trip is a blue 'change' option.  Click that and you can add Genie + there.  You will have to add it for every day of tickets just like if you added it in advance previously.  

I was told you can do this until June 7th.  It will no longer be available on the 8th.  Glad I checked because I would have guessed we had until EOB June 8th.


----------



## daisylovesdisney

3gr8boys said:


> When we were there in April, we hopped to Epcot a few times and to AK once.  Our strategy  was to get as many desirable  LLs as we could in our first park before booking LLs for our second park.  We actually  managed to get TT and FEA LLs late in the day... but because we were refreshing a lot hoping  they would pop up.
> 
> You may want to plan what LLs you want for AK (as in, figure out what attractions  really don't require skipping the line) ...get only the LLs you really need and then start stacking for your MK hop as soon as you can.


This is great to know, thank you.  Is Soarin tough to get, I never see it mentioned?


----------



## g-dad66

daisylovesdisney said:


> This is great to know, thank you.  Is Soarin tough to get, I never see it mentioned?


According to thrill-data.com, Sorarin LLs have been bookable well into the evening.


----------



## daisylovesdisney

g-dad66 said:


> According to thrill-data.com, Sorarin LLs have been bookable well into the evening.



Fantastic, thanks!  Will bookmark that site.


----------



## daisylovesdisney

I called WDW to prioritize our tickets and add Genie+.  The gentleman I spoke with said just to add Genie+ when there in August for each day.  He was pretty adamant I couldn't do it now because we are using non-expiring tickets (except my son who has a new 2 day park hopper I purchased direct from Disney).  Anyone know if this is true, I am having difficulty in MDE trying to see if I can add it.  The only ticket that shows the blue change button in MDE is my son's new PH but none of existing NE tickets have that option.


----------



## Tom_E_D

daisylovesdisney said:


> I called WDW to prioritize our tickets and add Genie+.  The gentleman I spoke with said just to add Genie+ when there in August for each day.  He was pretty adamant I couldn't do it now because we are using non-expiring tickets (except my son who has a new 2 day park hopper I purchased direct from Disney).  Anyone know if this is true, I am having difficulty in MDE trying to see if I can add it.  The only ticket that shows the blue change button in MDE is my son's new PH but none of existing NE tickets have that option.


I'm pretty sure that he is right. "Upgrading" a ticket to add Genie+ means replacing the existing ticket with a new ticket that has all of the current features, plus Genie+. Since Disney never offered a ticket that had the non-expiration feature and Genie+, there is no ticket with those features to upgrade to. I think you're out of luck.


----------



## petunia

Hi all, we will be a group of 14 (3 families) with Genie+ for our park days, will I be able to make all the Genie selections for our group, or just for my family?


----------



## daisylovesdisney

Tom_E_D said:


> I'm pretty sure that he is right. "Upgrading" a ticket to add Genie+ means replacing the existing ticket with a new ticket that has all of the current features, plus Genie+. Since Disney never offered a ticket that had the non-expiration feature and Genie+, there is no ticket with those features to upgrade to. I think you're out of luck.


So you think we have to wait till we are there and add it the day of or it can't be added at all?


----------



## Leigh L

daisylovesdisney said:


> So you think we have to wait till we are there and add it the day of or it can't be added at all?


I agree with @Tom_E_D about them being older tickets and not being able to purchase ahead of time due to tickets purchased. But that's a good question about not being added at all. I'm curious as well.

Ours is a little different situation, but we have military tickets that aren't purchased directly from Disney. There is no option in MDE for me to add it (I could have added it when we purchased tickets last month at Shades of Green).  My understanding is we can add G+ day by day, but that's a good question! Maybe we can't? I hadn't thought it that far out.

(We're probably not going to buy it, but might for one or two of the days if the parks turn out to be crazy busy. )


----------



## CarolynFH

daisylovesdisney said:


> So you think we have to wait till we are there and add it the day of or it can't be added at all?


I think your tickets will be treated the same as APs are - you can add Genie+ the morning of each day that you want it.


----------



## Tom_E_D

daisylovesdisney said:


> So you think we have to wait till we are there and add it the day of or it can't be added at all?


I agree with CarolynFH. I think you'll be able to buy it on a daily basis. Adding it on a daily basis is not treated the same as upgrading a ticket.


----------



## daisylovesdisney

Leigh L said:


> I agree with @Tom_E_D about them being older tickets and not being able to purchase ahead of time due to tickets purchased. But that's a good question about not being added at all. I'm curious as well.
> 
> Ours is a little different situation, but we have military tickets that aren't purchased directly from Disney. There is no option in MDE for me to add it (I could have added it when we purchased tickets last month at Shades of Green).  My understanding is we can add G+ day by day, but that's a good question! Maybe we can't? I hadn't thought it that far out.
> 
> (We're probably not going to buy it, but might for one or two of the days if the parks turn out to be crazy busy. )





CarolynFH said:


> I think your tickets will be treated the same as APs are - you can add Genie+ the morning of each day that you want it.





Tom_E_D said:


> I agree with CarolynFH. I think you'll be able to buy it on a daily basis. Adding it on a daily basis is not treated the same as upgrading a ticket.



Thanks all!  I'm very relieved to hear we should at least be able to add Genie+ on our upcoming park days.


----------



## Suzabella

petunia said:


> Hi all, we will be a group of 14 (3 families) with Genie+ for our park days, will I be able to make all the Genie selections for our group, or just for my family?


I believe you can make for all as long as you are all in the same travel party in MDE.  I'm not sure if there's a limit to how many or not.

I was able to book things for our travel group consisting of friends without any issues since they are people I chose to share plans with in MDE.


----------



## Tom_E_D

petunia said:


> Hi all, we will be a group of 14 (3 families) with Genie+ for our park days, will I be able to make all the Genie selections for our group, or just for my family?


You have a problem. It is possible to buy Genie+ and make reservations for members of your "Family and Friends" group who are not your immediate family. However, you cannot do so for a group of 14. There are Disboards threads discussing whether the maximum group size is 10 or 12. See here and here. But, regardless which it is, 14 is too many.


----------



## isabellea

daisylovesdisney said:


> I called WDW to prioritize our tickets and add Genie+.  The gentleman I spoke with said just to add Genie+ when there in August for each day.  He was pretty adamant I couldn't do it now because we are using non-expiring tickets (except my son who has a new 2 day park hopper I purchased direct from Disney).  Anyone know if this is true, I am having difficulty in MDE trying to see if I can add it.  The only ticket that shows the blue change button in MDE is my son's new PH but none of existing NE tickets have that option.



I have a similar situation. I can add G+ to my daughter’s ticket which is dated but cannot add it in advance to our other 3 tickets  because they are no-expiry Canadian tickets bought with 25% off in 2018. To upgrade them to tickets with G+, I would loose the discount and no-expiry and pay today pricing. No thank you! I was told I can add G+ every day after midnight (someone with the same tickets did it in the Cdn forum).


----------



## redboat45

daisylovesdisney said:


> I called WDW to prioritize our tickets and add Genie+.  The gentleman I spoke with said just to add Genie+ when there in August for each day.  He was pretty adamant I couldn't do it now because we are using non-expiring tickets (except my son who has a new 2 day park hopper I purchased direct from Disney).  Anyone know if this is true, I am having difficulty in MDE trying to see if I can add it.  The only ticket that shows the blue change button in MDE is my son's new PH but none of existing NE tickets have that option.


If it doesn't have the change button I don't think there is anything you can do.   Have you tried going on the app to the tip board.  Change the date to the date your tickets start and then purchasing genie +?  that would be my only other suggestion.   But since they are non expiring they probably don't have a start date so you might just have to do it day by day.


----------



## redboat45

petunia said:


> Hi all, we will be a group of 14 (3 families) with Genie+ for our park days, will I be able to make all the Genie selections for our group, or just for my family?


You can only make Genie + for 10 or less at a time.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

I've read lots about various morning drop windows - specifically at HS and EP.  Are there additional ILLs/LLs/$LLs dropping after 7am?  Trying to devise a strategy for grabbing our first LL along with a $LL at HS and EP.  Headed there on Friday through 6/2.


----------



## SLThomas318

Has the party of 10 been confirmed or is it a glitch?  Disney’s info says up to 12?  Any recent reports?


----------



## redboat45

SLThomas318 said:


> Has the party of 10 been confirmed or is it a glitch?  Disney’s info says up to 12?  Any recent reports?


I think it's supposed to be 12 BUT 12 hasn't worked.  So probably technically a glitch but it is what it is.


----------



## Menemsha

This thread is so helpful! We decided to do Genie+ every day of our trip because our kids are young/will find lines tough and this is probably going to be our only Disney visit with them. I'm starting to think about our strategy for stacking and using Genie+ and feel confident about rides, but don't know how it works with shows. We are interested in Indy, Lion King, and Beauty & the Beast. I saw that they were all Genie+ -- but does it make sense to use Genie+ for them? Do they generally get long lines and fill up? When would we show up if using Genie+ -- just before the show starts? Would that mean we're all the way in the back for all of them? Sorry if these are dumb questions, this will be my first trip back to Disney in 20+ years!


----------



## redboat45

Menemsha said:


> This thread is so helpful! We decided to do Genie+ every day of our trip because our kids are young/will find lines tough and this is probably going to be our only Disney visit with them. I'm starting to think about our strategy for stacking and using Genie+ and feel confident about rides, but don't know how it works with shows. We are interested in Indy, Lion King, and Beauty & the Beast. I saw that they were all Genie+ -- but does it make sense to use Genie+ for them? Do they generally get long lines and fill up? When would we show up if using Genie+ -- just before the show starts? Would that mean we're all the way in the back for all of them? Sorry if these are dumb questions, this will be my first trip back to Disney in 20+ years!


Just grab a snack and show up early (30 minutes or so) before the show.  Even if you have a LL you still have to arrive early or you run the risk  of not getting in.


----------



## petunia

Does Genie+ work for shows, like FOLK or Indiana Jones etc?


----------



## jdaly84

If I have several under 18 people where I manage their accounts under my profile, am I able to book different lightning lane experiences for each person? For example, book peter pan for myself and my daughter and book space mountain for two older children at the same time? I thought I read somewhere that it would force me to be included in whatever lightning lane selection was being made.


----------



## Menemsha

redboat45 said:


> Just grab a snack and show up early (30 minutes or so) before the show.  Even if you have a LL you still have to arrive early or you run the risk  of not getting in.


Thank you!


----------



## Adora

Ok, Genie+ Question: If I buy in advance:

1)   Do I have to buy for all my 7day ticket?

2) If yes then if I change my days (reservations) will the Genie move with the days?

3)  Is there a way to tell how much paying before hand will cost me? Or do I have to call?

TIA


----------



## gottalovepluto

Read the preliminary info on the system here on the DIS and you’ll find your answers and probably some much needed further information.


----------



## DisneyFive

1). Yes
2). Yes
3). About $16 per person per day including tax

In case you did not know, starting June 8 you cannot pre-purchase G+

Dan


----------



## scrappinginontario

Adora said:


> Ok, Genie+ Question: If I buy in advance:
> 
> 1)   Do I have to buy for all my 7day ticket?
> 
> 2) If yes then if I change my days (reservations) will the Genie move with the days?
> 
> 3)  Is there a way to tell how much paying before hand will cost me? Or do I have to call?
> 
> TIA


The  posts on oh 1 of this thread will also answer your questions plus more.


----------



## HuskieJohn

I read the first handful of posts and still have a question about *park hopping with ILL$*

I want to verify that I am able to book *both* of the *ILL$* *at 7am. * First one for the first park I attend that day (my reserved one) and a second park (Obviously making the reservation time for after 2pm).
Or do I have to wait 2hr or some other amount of time? The 7am part for the 2nd ILL$ is the only thing that I did not see on the first posts.


----------



## GBRforWDW

HuskieJohn said:


> I read the first handful of posts and still have a question about *park hopping with ILL$*
> 
> I want to verify that I am able to book *both* of the *ILL$* *at 7am. * First one for the first park I attend that day (my reserved one) and a second park (Obviously making the reservation time for after 2pm).
> Or do I have to wait 2hr or some other amount of time? The 7am part for the 2nd ILL$ is the only thing that I did not see on the first posts.


Yes, when booking ILL$ for non reserved park, you should only see times available after 2pm, but you can book both at 7am as long as you're staying on site.


----------



## MainMom

Question: We leave on 5/31 and have Epcot reserved for that day. We have park hoppers. DD and I were playing around with genie+ for today 5/26. It lets us edit selections & pin rides for Epcot for 5/26. It lets us change parks. However, there is no edit selection button for the other 3 parks. Is this something that will show up on the 31st (and after?)  Is it only showing me Epcot because I have the reservation in a few days? Will we be able to change  our hop to park or do we have to keep selecting it?


----------



## 3gr8boys

Menemsha said:


> This thread is so helpful! We decided to do Genie+ every day of our trip because our kids are young/will find lines tough and this is probably going to be our only Disney visit with them. I'm starting to think about our strategy for stacking and using Genie+ and feel confident about rides, but don't know how it works with shows. We are interested in Indy, Lion King, and Beauty & the Beast. I saw that they were all Genie+ -- but does it make sense to use Genie+ for them? Do they generally get long lines and fill up? When would we show up if using Genie+ -- just before the show starts? Would that mean we're all the way in the back for all of them? Sorry if these are dumb questions, this will be my first trip back to Disney in 20+ years!


We did not use LLs for shows.  We found that shows (Indy and such) and show-like attractions (bug's life, Philharmagic etc) were great for filling time between LLs for rides.


----------



## Kir

I’m looking for some advice. My family is heading to Disney in Nov. The predicted crowd levels should be 5 and below each day we’re actually in the parks. I was not going to get Genie + ahead of time, figuring we’d try our luck for a day or two first and see how it goes without it, or just buy it for MK days. However, we’re a family of 6 and I’m worried that if the cost of Genie + jumps significantly, we won’t even have the option of grabbing it for a day or two. So for those of you who are Genie + savvy and have used it in the parks on low to medium crows days, do you have any thoughts on whether I should bite the bullet and add it to our tickets before June 8th, or take the gamble and wait on purchasing on a day by day basis? Any advice is sincerely appreciated since we have zero Genie + experience.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Kir said:


> I’m looking for some advice. My family is heading to Disney in Nov. The predicted crowd levels should be 5 and below each day we’re actually in the parks. I was not going to get Genie + ahead of time, figuring we’d try our luck for a day or two first and see how it goes without it, or just buy it for MK days. However, we’re a family of 6 and I’m worried that if the cost of Genie + jumps significantly, we won’t even have the option of grabbing it for a day or two. So for those of you who are Genie + savvy and have used it in the parks on low to medium crows days, do you have any thoughts on whether I should bite the bullet and add it to our tickets before June 8th, or take the gamble and wait on purchasing on a day by day basis? Any advice is sincerely appreciated since we have zero Genie + experience.


Unfortunately this is a really tough call.

We visited in late Jan/early Feb (med crowds) and purchased G+ for 3/8 days and it was perfect.  2 MK days and 1 DHS day.  We didn't feel we needed it at Epcot or AK so didn't feel the need to purchase for entire trip, or even both of our DHS days.

The challenge is, if there is a price jump, how much will it increase?  That's the big unknown so there's really no way to guide you.  I guess I'd look at the total cost of upgrading it now.  How many days are your tickets?  Do you have park hoppers?  Is there an option to drop the PH option to free up funds for Genie+?  That's what we did and we didn't miss hopping at all.

I will say I did bite the bullet last night and purchased PH and G+ last night for our DL trip in Aug as I'm not even sure if the same thing is or might be happening there.  Figured by adding it now it gave me more time to budget for the known costs rather than the possible unknowns.  

Hope this helps even a little bit.


----------



## Kir

scrappinginontario said:


> Unfortunately this is a really tough call.
> 
> We visited in late Jan/early Feb (med crowds) and purchased G+ for 3/8 days and it was perfect.  2 MK days and 1 DHS day.  We didn't feel we needed it at Epcot or AK so didn't feel the need to purchase for entire trip, or even both of our DHS days.
> 
> 
> 
> The challenge is, if there is a price jump, how much will it increase?  That's the big unknown so there's really no way to guide you.  I guess I'd look at the total cost of upgrading it now.  How many days are your tickets?  Do you have park hoppers?  Is there an option to drop the PH option to free up funds for Genie+?  That's what we did and we didn't miss hopping at all.
> 
> I will say I did bite the bullet last night and purchased PH and G+ last night for our DL trip in Aug as I'm not even sure if the same thing is or might be happening there.  Figured by adding it now it gave me more time to budget for the known costs rather than the possible unknowns.
> 
> Hope this helps even a little bit.



Lol! Yes, you helped.  

“Figured by adding it now it gave me more time to budget for the known costs rather than the possible unknowns.” 

That right there is some sound logic I can go on. 

Our last trip was in 2018 and it was our first time without PH. Our kids were 6 and under at the time, so shlepping a double stroller on and off a bus to park hop seemed crazy. But we also found we didn’t miss it at all so I didn’t purchase PH tickets for our upcoming trip.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

At the 7 o’clock window we made a reservation for 1030. We had to cancel that. We made another one for later in the day. Will we still be able to make one at 11 AM?


----------



## scrappinginontario

DrummerBoy523 said:


> At the 7 o’clock window we made a reservation for 1030. We had to cancel that. We made another one for later in the day. Will we still be able to make one at 11 AM?


It will depend what time you cancelled and rebooked.  If it was before park opening then you will be eligible to rebook 2 hours after park opening.  If it was after park opening it will be 2 hours after you rebooked.

If you attempt to book another LL it will show you what time you are eligible to book your next LL.


----------



## mom2febgirls

This year I am celebrating my 50th and am going to all the Epcot festivals (fortunately I bought an AP when they briefly went on sale last fall).  For Food and Wine my DH is joining me.  We bought him a PH with G+ in advance, is there some way for me to buy G+ in advance or do I have to wait until the morning of?


----------



## HeiHei2018

If we have a Test Track LL booked through G+ and it closes for rain, I assume we will get a LL pass good for other rides. Does anyone know what rides that would cover (Soarin, FEA, etc)? Trying to prioritize Epcot G+ selections.


----------



## scrappinginontario

mom2febgirls said:


> This year I am celebrating my 50th and am going to all the Epcot festivals (fortunately I bought an AP when they briefly went on sale last fall).  For Food and Wine my DH is joining me.  We bought him a PH with G+ in advance, is there some way for me to buy G+ in advance or do I have to wait until the morning of?


No and currently it is causing some challenges.  These challenges may or may not change on Jun 8th when Genie+ can no longer be purchased in advance by anyone.

I would recommend reading the posts on the first page of this thread and in particular, post 7 which explains how AP is working right now and what steps you may need to take due to purchasing G+ in advance for one of your tickets.


----------



## mom22boys

I am completely new to Genie+.  We haven't been to WDW since February 2020 (3 weeks before the shutdown).  I have spent my afternoon reading different threads and posts to learn how Genie+ works and am wondering if anyone is having luck with early entry at MK and Genie+ to get a few rides in before taking a mid-day lunch and resort break?  I understand that you can only have one LL secured at a time and that you cannot search for your next one until you have tapped in or waited the 120 minute period. But I am surprised that with all of the posts and threads I have read, no one seems to mention anything about Genie+ working well to get a couple of rides in in the morning.  Does it just not work that way?  Is the morning availability of LL just that limited?  All of the posts seem to reference Genie+ for securing rides for the afternoon/evening.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## RAD

I decided today to add the Genie+ option to tickets we had purchased before the last price increase. These were 6 day tickets for four of us so I figured that would be $360+tax. But when I went to the system to add the option it said it would be $544.20+tax which would be $22.675 per day. After a number of calls to cast members that transferred to others that couldn't answer why I finally got one that found out the answer. Since there was a price increase since I purchased these tickets I had to pay for that difference along with the Genie+ cost. 

To me this is just wrong on Disney's part. This would be like an airline charging you the difference in a ticket price from what you paid to the current cost if you decided to add better economy seats (like United Economy Plus) or checked baggage after the initial purchase.


----------



## scrappinginontario

RAD said:


> I decided today to add the Genie+ option to tickets we had purchased before the last price increase. These were 6 day tickets for four of us so I figured that would be $360+tax. But when I went to the system to add the option it said it would be $544.20+tax which would be $22.675 per day. After a number of calls to cast members that transferred to others that couldn't answer why I finally got one that found out the answer. Since there was a price increase since I purchased these tickets I had to pay for that difference along with the Genie+ cost.
> 
> To me this is just wrong on Disney's part. This would be like an airline charging you the difference in a ticket price from what you paid to the current cost if you decided to add better economy seats (like United Economy Plus) or checked baggage after the initial purchase.


Unfortunately this has been the case since tickets were increased in February.  If you choose to purchase each day you will not be charged the increased price for tickets but, we also don't know what will happen Jun 8th.  These is speculation that the cost of Genie+ will increase.

No real easy answer right now as there are a lot of unknowns.


----------



## micandminforever

Kir said:


> I’m looking for some advice. My family is heading to Disney in Nov. The predicted crowd levels should be 5 and below each day we’re actually in the parks. I was not going to get Genie + ahead of time, figuring we’d try our luck for a day or two first and see how it goes without it, or just buy it for MK days. However, we’re a family of 6 and I’m worried that if the cost of Genie + jumps significantly, we won’t even have the option of grabbing it for a day or two. So for those of you who are Genie + savvy and have used it in the parks on low to medium crows days, do you have any thoughts on whether I should bite the bullet and add it to our tickets before June 8th, or take the gamble and wait on purchasing on a day by day basis? Any advice is sincerely appreciated since we have zero Genie + experience.


Also remember when planning The Christmas party will most likely be going on at MK so MK will be closing early those nights.


----------



## g-dad66

mom22boys said:


> I am completely new to Genie+.  We haven't been to WDW since February 2020 (3 weeks before the shutdown).  I have spent my afternoon reading different threads and posts to learn how Genie+ works and am wondering if anyone is having luck with early entry at MK and Genie+ to get a few rides in before taking a mid-day lunch and resort break?  I understand that you can only have one LL secured at a time and that you cannot search for your next one until you have tapped in or waited the 120 minute period. But I am surprised that with all of the posts and threads I have read, no one seems to mention anything about Genie+ working well to get a couple of rides in in the morning.  Does it just not work that way?  Is the morning availability of LL just that limited?  All of the posts seem to reference Genie+ for securing rides for the afternoon/evening.  Thanks for the help.



Using G+ in the mornings can be a good strategy too, especially for Magic Kingdom.

But if you get your first LL for something later in the day (like Slinky Dog), then you're not eligible for your second LL until 2 hours after park opening.  (And if you don't book Slinky as your first LL for DHS, you probably won't get one).


----------



## BellaBaby

We arrive on Monday and wanted to add G+ to length of tickets since we'll be there through 6/10 and don't want any surprises on 6/8. But I don't see where on the app to buy in advance. It's only saying I can purchase on Monday. 
Can someone tell me where I can add it?


----------



## BillFromCT

BellaBaby said:


> We arrive on Monday and wanted to add G+ to length of tickets since we'll be there through 6/10 and don't want any surprises on 6/8. But I don't see where on the app to buy in advance. It's only saying I can purchase on Monday.
> Can someone tell me where I can add it?


If you go under My Plans/Tickets you should be able to click _Change Ticket _under the listed ticket; select the people you want to change; and then have the option to add Genie+.


----------



## Neverbeast

mom22boys said:


> I am completely new to Genie+.  We haven't been to WDW since February 2020 (3 weeks before the shutdown).  I have spent my afternoon reading different threads and posts to learn how Genie+ works and am wondering if anyone is having luck with early entry at MK and Genie+ to get a few rides in before taking a mid-day lunch and resort break?  I understand that you can only have one LL secured at a time and that you cannot search for your next one until you have tapped in or waited the 120 minute period. But I am surprised that with all of the posts and threads I have read, no one seems to mention anything about Genie+ working well to get a couple of rides in in the morning.  Does it just not work that way?  Is the morning availability of LL just that limited?  All of the posts seem to reference Genie+ for securing rides for the afternoon/evening.  Thanks for the help.


All Ears Molly does this all the time in her videos, I think it just depends on what you’re trying to get. The big rides like slinky or 7Dwarves are probably going so quick you won’t get a morning time. So rope drop those, but it seems like lots of people have good luck getting early times for other MK rides. I think because G+ is limited to one ride per day, I’d rather do the shorter morning lines standby and stack afternoon/evening times to ride things twice if it were me, but if it’s busy or you just want to maximize your usage it seems possible.  I haven’t been yet so that’s just from reading trip reports and watching bloggers though so ymmv!


----------



## BellaBaby

BillFromCT said:


> If you go under My Plans/Tickets you should be able to click _Change Ticket _under the listed ticket; select the people you want to change; and then have the option to add Genie+.
> 
> View attachment 672281


Hmmm I tried this and it doesn't offer me G+. Only to change my tickets to PH plus.


----------



## BillFromCT

BellaBaby said:


> Hmmm I tried this and it doesn't offer me G+. Only to change my tickets to PH plus.


It shows the Genie+ option on the website, but I don't see it as an option on the app.  Did you try it on the website?


----------



## ghtx

Hi I have a question about buying Genie+ in advance rather than day of.  I have a sort-of complicated situation.  I am guessing that the answer will be that I have to call, but hoping that someone can give me advice.

We are going in September, and we want Genie+ for all the days we are there.  I read that they will stop selling Genie+ in advance in a few weeks, so I went ahead and bought the tickets today.

Two of us will be going to theme parks for two days, so I bought the two-day tickets, and was able to add Genie+ on those. No problem.

Two of us will just be going to theme parks for one day, so I bought one-day tickets.  I guess I didn't read the fine print that said that you can't buy Genie+ in advance for one-day tickets.  Is that right?  If so, does that mean I have to wait until 7am on the day of my trip to buy Genie+?  Or midnight?

Lastly, one more of us is going to theme parks for one day, and she has a very old no-expiration ticket that still has one day left.  We are able to make a park reservation using that ticket on the app, so I assume that it's still working.  But, I don't see any way on the app or the website to change it to add Genie+.

To summarize, I think that for the two one-day tickets, I'll have to wait to the day of to buy Genie+.  I am not sure about the old no-expiring ticket whether I can add Genie+ in advance.

How worried should I be about Genie+ being unavailable if I have to wait the day of? (It is the Saturday of Labor Day weekend.)  If only the two of us with two-day tickets had Genie+ but not the others, then it would basically have been a waste of money.

Also, if I have to wait until 7am to buy Genie+ for those tickets, then that means it will take me a few minutes to make the purchase, so I'll be a few minutes behind to make the lightning lane reservations (assuming that I can't buy it until 7am - I'm staying on-site by the way).  How worried should I be about that? (It's our Epcot day.)

Thanks!


----------



## micandminforever

ghtx said:


> Hi I have a question about buying Genie+ in advance rather than day of.  I have a sort-of complicated situation.  I am guessing that the answer will be that I have to call, but hoping that someone can give me advice.
> 
> We are going in September, and we want Genie+ for all the days we are there.  I read that they will stop selling Genie+ in advance in a few weeks, so I went ahead and bought the tickets today.
> 
> Two of us will be going to theme parks for two days, so I bought the two-day tickets, and was able to add Genie+ on those. No problem.
> 
> Two of us will just be going to theme parks for one day, so I bought one-day tickets.  I guess I didn't read the fine print that said that you can't buy Genie+ in advance for one-day tickets.  Is that right?  If so, does that mean I have to wait until 7am on the day of my trip to buy Genie+?  Or midnight?
> 
> Lastly, one more of us is going to theme parks for one day, and she has a very old no-expiration ticket that still has one day left.  We are able to make a park reservation using that ticket on the app, so I assume that it's still working.  But, I don't see any way on the app or the website to change it to add Genie+.
> 
> To summarize, I think that for the two one-day tickets, I'll have to wait to the day of to buy Genie+.  I am not sure about the old no-expiring ticket whether I can add Genie+ in advance.
> 
> How worried should I be about Genie+ being unavailable if I have to wait the day of? (It is the Saturday of Labor Day weekend.)  If only the two of us with two-day tickets had Genie+ but not the others, then it would basically have been a waste of money.
> 
> Also, if I have to wait until 7am to buy Genie+ for those tickets, then that means it will take me a few minutes to make the purchase, so I'll be a few minutes behind to make the lightning lane reservations (assuming that I can't buy it until 7am - I'm staying on-site by the way).  How worried should I be about that? (It's our Epcot day.)
> 
> Thanks!


you can buy the Genie+ starting at 12:00am, so if you are afraid they will sell out you will need to stay up until 12 am or get up before 7 am and buy the Genie+ so you will be ready at 7 am.


----------



## Marionnette

ghtx said:


> Hi I have a question about buying Genie+ in advance rather than day of.  I have a sort-of complicated situation.  I am guessing that the answer will be that I have to call, but hoping that someone can give me advice.
> 
> We are going in September, and we want Genie+ for all the days we are there.  I read that they will stop selling Genie+ in advance in a few weeks, so I went ahead and bought the tickets today.
> 
> Two of us will be going to theme parks for two days, so I bought the two-day tickets, and was able to add Genie+ on those. No problem.
> 
> Two of us will just be going to theme parks for one day, so I bought one-day tickets.  I guess I didn't read the fine print that said that you can't buy Genie+ in advance for one-day tickets.  Is that right?  If so, does that mean I have to wait until 7am on the day of my trip to buy Genie+?  Or midnight?
> 
> Lastly, one more of us is going to theme parks for one day, and she has a very old no-expiration ticket that still has one day left.  We are able to make a park reservation using that ticket on the app, so I assume that it's still working.  But, I don't see any way on the app or the website to change it to add Genie+.
> 
> To summarize, I think that for the two one-day tickets, I'll have to wait to the day of to buy Genie+.  I am not sure about the old no-expiring ticket whether I can add Genie+ in advance.
> 
> How worried should I be about Genie+ being unavailable if I have to wait the day of? (It is the Saturday of Labor Day weekend.)  If only the two of us with two-day tickets had Genie+ but not the others, then it would basically have been a waste of money.
> 
> Also, if I have to wait until 7am to buy Genie+ for those tickets, then that means it will take me a few minutes to make the purchase, so I'll be a few minutes behind to make the lightning lane reservations (assuming that I can't buy it until 7am - I'm staying on-site by the way).  How worried should I be about that? (It's our Epcot day.)
> 
> Thanks!


Currently, G+ can be purchased after midnight, not 7 AM. Whether that will remain true after June 8 is anyone's guess but I'm not expecting the time to change.

Disney has said that G+ purchases will be "subject to availability". But no one knows just how many G+ will be available and that number could fluctuate depending on crowds. We really won't know how quickly it will sell out (if ever) until the change to day-of purchases is complete.

It's true that you cannot add G+ in advance to a 1-day ticket or to older, MYW tickets. Those will have to wait until the day of.


----------



## BellaBaby

BillFromCT said:


> It shows the Genie+ option on the website, but I don't see it as an option on the app.  Did you try it on the website?


Last night it wouldn't offer it to me on the website either. But this morning it did, so I was able to purchase it. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Morgol

Can I make Genie plus reservations while I'm not at the park? In other words can I stack Genie plus reservations for the afternoon while I'm traveling to Orlando on arrival day or staying in my hotel after park opening before I enter the park?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Morgol said:


> Can I make Genie plus reservations while I'm not at the park? In other words can I stack Genie plus reservations for the afternoon while I'm traveling to Orlando on arrival day or staying in my hotel after park opening before I enter the park?


Yes.  Many including myself have done this. I booked my first LL ever from the tarmac in Buffalo.


----------



## grossmansr

As an offsite guest, I know I won't be able choose our first LL or ILL$ until park opening, and I'm just wondering which rides will likely be unavailable at that point.


----------



## scrappinginontario

grossmansr said:


> As an offsite guest, I know I won't be able choose our first LL or ILL$ until park opening, and I'm just wondering which rides will likely be unavailable at that point.


Please read posts on pg 1.  Offsite guests are eligible to book their first LL at 7AM.  It is only ILL$ that are restricted to onsite guests.


----------



## mom22boys

Morgol said:


> Can I make Genie plus reservations while I'm not at the park? In other words can I stack Genie plus reservations for the afternoon while I'm traveling to Orlando on arrival day or staying in my hotel after park opening before I enter the park?



I have not done it personally, but from what I have read, yes, you can make Genie+ reservations while you are not in the park.  Again, from what I have read, many people use that strategy to "stack" multiple LL reservations for the afternoon/evening.


----------



## Morgol

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes.  Many including myself have done this. I booked my first LL ever from the tarmac in Buffalo.



Thanks - this works for multiple LLs every two hours correct?  For some reason I was under the impression you could only do the first LL outside the park.


----------



## closetmickey

I read the early posts so must have missed this....looking for confirmation that the "book your 2nd Genie+ two hours after park opening" refers to regular park opening time and not the start of early entry for resort guests? I think this could come into play for AK early entry...  Thank you.


----------



## summerlvr

closetmickey said:


> I read the early posts so must have missed this....looking for confirmation that the "book your 2nd Genie+ two hours after park opening" refers to regular park opening time and not the start of early entry for resort guests? I think this could come into play for AK early entry...  Thank you.


Correct, it is regular park opening time.
Of course if you book your first G+ for sooner than 2 hours after regular park opening, you can go ahead and book your 2nd G+ after you tap in to the first one.


----------



## BridgetR3

First trip where some of our group is AP and some of us are non-AP due to the halt of sales after covid.  I notice that the groups of people are listed separately in my app.  I have had to make their park reservations differently throughout all of this so will I have to make the G+ reservations at separate times as well??  How in the world will we even ride together?


----------



## LynetteD7212

I have been to WDW many many times but haven't been since 2019 due to Covid-19
Please let me know the difference between the two and which is better to have? 
Thanks!


----------



## leiaorgana

There's a whole thread about it here that'll explain it to you:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/e...lightning-lane-please-read-posts-1-7.3856734/


----------



## scrappinginontario

LynetteD7212 said:


> I have been to WDW many many times but haven't been since 2019 due to Covid-19
> Please let me know the difference between the two and which is better to have?
> Thanks!


Please read the posts on page 1.



leiaorgana said:


> There's a whole thread about it here that'll explain it to you:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/e...lightning-lane-please-read-posts-1-7.3856734/


Thanks for pointing OP in the right direction!


----------



## manicmonkey

Couldn't figure out how to search just through this thread. I see that for groups made up of both onsite and offsite can book G+ at the same time, but not ILL$. I'm guessing it would be difficult to have everyone's tickets on one account too because of the different lodging. Is this going to really make it hard to get rides at roughly the same time?


----------



## scrappinginontario

manicmonkey said:


> Couldn't figure out how to search just through this thread. I see that for groups made up of both onsite and offsite can book G+ at the same time, but not ILL$. I'm guessing it would be difficult to have everyone's tickets on one account too because of the different lodging. Is this going to really make it hard to get rides at roughly the same time?



You can all link together.  The only things that would be difficult (and possibly impossible) to book together is ILL$

To help with your other question, within a thread:
- click the magnifying glass top right
- scroll to select ‘this thread’
- then enter word(s) you want to search fir


----------



## manicmonkey

scrappinginontario said:


> You can all link together.  The only things that would be difficult (and possibly impossible) to book together is ILL$
> 
> To help with your other question, within a thread:
> - click the magnifying glass top right
> - scroll to select ‘this thread’
> - then enter word(s) you want to search fir
> 
> View attachment 673845


Thank you x2!


----------



## redboat45

Looks like ILL is still available for Gaurdians currently with a return time starting at 1pm.  I know the first day it opened it sold out pretty fast.  Hopefully it stays available for a while now.  My plan is to try for virtual and buy ILL if I have to.


----------



## southcarolinagirl

Curious about Remy's, no LL or standby this morning or yesterday. Any thoughts?  Ride down?


----------



## redboat45

southcarolinagirl said:


> Curious about Remy's, no LL or standby this morning or yesterday. Any thoughts?  Ride down?


Epcot isn't open yet so that's why no wait time but strange about no Genie available.


----------



## southcarolinagirl

Thx Redboat, question about virtual queue, does it give you an estimated return time before you book?


----------



## redboat45

southcarolinagirl said:


> Thx Redboat, question about virtual queue, does it give you an estimated return time before you book?


I can't remember (I haven't done it since Rise) but with Gaurdians you just need to book as fast as you can and pay no attention to the times or you will NOT get a place.  It fills in just a couple of seconds!  Seems like if you miss your time they still let you on though.


----------



## southcarolinagirl

Good to know!  Thx again


----------



## wgeo

What happens with a G+ LL reservation if the ride is down because of bad weather?  Does it convert to an anytime pass?  And how does that affect being able to book another one - do you end up having to wait the 2 hours out?


----------



## Ghost Host 998

wgeo said:


> What happens with a G+ LL reservation if the ride is down because of bad weather?  Does it convert to an anytime pass?  And how does that affect being able to book another one - do you end up having to wait the 2 hours out?


 If a G+ ride is closed due to inclement weather or technical difficulties, it does convert to an anyride/anytime pass (with some exclusions). Also, you’ll be able to book a new G+ immediately. An ILL closure will convert to an anytime pass that will allow you to return to that ride anytime after reopening.


----------



## Tom_E_D

wgeo said:


> What happens with a G+ LL reservation if the ride is down because of bad weather?  Does it convert to an anytime pass?  And how does that affect being able to book another one - do you end up having to wait the 2 hours out?





Ghost Host 998 said:


> If a G+ ride is closed due to inclement weather or technical difficulties, it does convert to an anyride/anytime pass (with some exclusions). Also, you’ll be able to book a new G+ immediately. An ILL closure will convert to an anytime pass that will allow you to return to that ride anytime after reopening.


You will be able to book a new G+LL immediately if the ride that is down was your most-recently-booked G+LL. This is only fair since you could book  a new G+LL immediately if the ride was not down and you tapped in to it. However, if your G+LL for that ride is not your  most-recently-booked G+LL, then you cannot book another one immediately. The multiple experiences pass is your only compensation in that case.


----------



## Adora

How much is tax? lol, $15 plus tax. Is it 6%? 7.5?


----------



## Figment Mom

Adora said:


> How much is tax? lol, $15 plus tax. Is it 6%? 7.5?




We got G+ for 3 people x 10 days and it came up to 479.25. So $450 + $29.25 in tax. Works out to 6.5%.


----------



## aurora64

Trying for new post. Sorry if this comes back as a reply. I called Disney to add genie + to our tickets in the package we bought for October. Was told it could not be added now because our reservation is for after June 8. I thought we could add it to our reservation as long as it is added before June 8.  What experiences have you all had who have tried to add Genie+?  Thanks.


----------



## Figment Mom

aurora64 said:


> Trying for new post. Sorry if this comes back as a reply. I called Disney to add genie + to our tickets in the package we bought for October. Was told it could not be added now because our reservation is for after June 8. I thought we could add it to our reservation as long as it is added before June 8.  What experiences have you all had who have tried to add Genie+?  Thanks.


I went online and added it to my tickets for my July trip. You just have to purchase it by June 8th, not travel by then.


----------



## ghtx

aurora64 said:


> Trying for new post. Sorry if this comes back as a reply. I called Disney to add genie + to our tickets in the package we bought for October. Was told it could not be added now because our reservation is for after June 8. I thought we could add it to our reservation as long as it is added before June 8.  What experiences have you all had who have tried to add Genie+?  Thanks.


When I bought tickets for our September trip last week, I was able to add G+ to the tickets (the ones that were > 1-day tickets).  But, not sure if it is different if you are trying to add G+ to already-purchased tickets.


----------



## Dicentras

I’m buying my park tickets for a NYE trip now and it is giving me an option to add G+ to my cart.  I was on the fence on if I wanted it in general, but now that adding it early is ending, I’m wondering if I should just add it now and avoid the likely price hike that will come with day of purchases. What do you all think?  I’m still not sure I want it, lol, but I know I’ll definitely not want it if it costs twice as much the day of, lol.


----------



## redboat45

aurora64 said:


> Trying for new post. Sorry if this comes back as a reply. I called Disney to add genie + to our tickets in the package we bought for October. Was told it could not be added now because our reservation is for after June 8. I thought we could add it to our reservation as long as it is added before June 8.  What experiences have you all had who have tried to add Genie+?  Thanks.


you should be able to add it.  Go onto the website into your plans and click on "change tickets".  It should be able to be done there.


----------



## Frozen2014

aurora64 said:


> Trying for new post. Sorry if this comes back as a reply. I called Disney to add genie + to our tickets in the package we bought for October. Was told it could not be added now because our reservation is for after June 8. I thought we could add it to our reservation as long as it is added before June 8.  What experiences have you all had who have tried to add Genie+?  Thanks.


Try calling back as your understanding is correct.  We did this exact same thing...we purchased a package awhile ago (Disney hotel + standard park tickets), applied the Disney+ discount when it came out.  Then the other week when they announced the Genie+ change, I called Disney and had them add Genie+ for our entire stay.  No issue.


----------



## ghtx

Dicentras said:


> I’m buying my park tickets for a NYE trip now and it is giving me an option to add G+ to my cart.  I was on the fence on if I wanted it in general, but now that adding it early is ending, I’m wondering if I should just add it now and avoid the likely price hike that will come with day of purchases. What do you all think?  I’m still not sure I want it, lol, but I know I’ll definitely not want it if it costs twice as much the day of, lol.


----------



## vcb

aurora64 said:


> Trying for new post. Sorry if this comes back as a reply. I called Disney to add genie + to our tickets in the package we bought for October. Was told it could not be added now because our reservation is for after June 8. I thought we could add it to our reservation as long as it is added before June 8.  What experiences have you all had who have tried to add Genie+?  Thanks.


This happened to me today.


----------



## Alex Baker

Probably a dumb question. My party of 3 and my parents have different bookings since we are staying longer than they are. Is there anyway to get LL for the whole group of 5? or will we have to hope we get close to the same times.... If that makes sense


----------



## Marionnette

Alex Baker said:


> Probably a dumb question. My party of 3 and my parents have different bookings since we are staying longer than they are. Is there anyway to get LL for the whole group of 5? or will we have to hope we get close to the same times.... If that makes sense


As long as you are linked via Friends & Family, and both parties are staying on site, you should be able to book your ILL$ for everyone at 7 AM


----------



## southcarolinagirl

Being reported at kenny the pirates website "A NEW RESTRICTION MAY LIMIT THE ABILITY TO STACK LIGHTNING LANE SELECTIONS. AFTER GUESTS ADDED TWO ATTRACTIONS USING DISNEY GENIE+ THEY MUST USE ONE OF THESE ATTRACTIONS BEFORE SELECTING ANOTHER LIGHTNING LANE SELECTION."  
Can anyone there today confirm if this is true?


----------



## JBelle19

southcarolinagirl said:


> Being reported at kenny the pirates website "A NEW RESTRICTION MAY LIMIT THE ABILITY TO STACK LIGHTNING LANE SELECTIONS. AFTER GUESTS ADDED TWO ATTRACTIONS USING DISNEY GENIE+ THEY MUST USE ONE OF THESE ATTRACTIONS BEFORE SELECTING ANOTHER LIGHTNING LANE SELECTION."
> Can anyone there today confirm if this is true?


I'm really hoping this is false, as it seems on the word of one CM.


----------



## xipotec

S


southcarolinagirl said:


> Being reported at kenny the pirates website "A NEW RESTRICTION MAY LIMIT THE ABILITY TO STACK LIGHTNING LANE SELECTIONS. AFTER GUESTS ADDED TWO ATTRACTIONS USING DISNEY GENIE+ THEY MUST USE ONE OF THESE ATTRACTIONS BEFORE SELECTING ANOTHER LIGHTNING LANE SELECTION."
> Can anyone there today confirm if this is true?


So lets make an already unpopular and diminished product….worse.

They know its going to explode at WDW this summer….

Lord help those people this July.


----------



## southcarolinagirl

We are going in July, so just wondering if anyone has had trouble stacking more than 2 LLs...hopefully someone will advise if this is true.  If so, I am going to have to do some major changing of our plans!


----------



## JBelle19

Same boat. July for us as well.


----------



## snikki

Maybe they won’t make that change until 2023? Here’s to hoping.


----------



## Isabelle12345

I was able to stack multiple LL for the evening on Monday June 6th
When was that announcement made?
I really love that feature and hope it stays…


----------



## scrappinginontario

Isabelle12345 said:


> I was able to stack multiple LL for the evening on Monday June 6th
> When was that announcement made?
> I really love that feature and hope it stays…


IF changes were made (and honestly I’ve only found one website reporting it and no substantiating guest experiences) it was on Wed, Jun 8.  Still need actual data to come in to support/deny stacking has changed.


----------



## Lsdolphin

scrappinginontario said:


> IF changes were made (and honestly I’ve only found one website reporting it and no substantiating guest experiences) it was on Wed, Jun 8.  Still need actual data to come in to support/deny stacking has changed.


----------



## Frozen2014

Isabelle12345 said:


> I was able to stack multiple LL for the evening on Monday June 6th
> When was that announcement made?
> I really love that feature and hope it stays…


Just to clarify, what do you mean by stacking multiple LL?  Is that just when you have a LL booked for later and your 2hr window comes up to book another prior to being able to use that first one?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Frozen2014 said:


> Just to clarify, what do you mean by stacking multiple LL?  Is that just when you have a LL booked for later and your 2hr window comes up to book another prior to being able to use that first one?


Please see the posts on page 1 of this thread as they contain detailed information about LLs and stacking.


----------



## adf4545

Today I currently have three stacked LLs for SDD at 2:35, SR at 5:05, and MMRR at 5:55. Doesn't seem to be restricted at least at this point.


----------



## adf4545

Sorry to double post...but just wanted to update I added a 4th to the stack (7:20 TSM) before even scanning into DHS (which is our only park today). So not limited even if you're not in the park yet it seems.


----------



## southcarolinagirl

Great news!  Thanks for posting update!


----------



## pens4821

Frozen2014 said:


> Just to clarify, what do you mean by stacking multiple LL?  Is that just when you have a LL booked for later and your 2hr window comes up to book another prior to being able to use that first one?



Yes. Then you can keep doing it, but there is rumor of that changing. I think we had 4 by the time we entered our evening park in March.


----------



## scrappinginontario

pens4821 said:


> Yes. Then you can keep doing it, but there is rumor of that changing. I think we had 4 by the time we entered our evening park in March.


Thankfully that rumor stayed a rumor and guests may still stack!


----------



## Erica Ladd

scrappinginontario said:


> Thankfully that rumor stayed a rumor and guests may still stack!


For now! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## kathi

A bit of help please - can someone tell me (or point me in the right direction) for the attractions that will have ILL offered last week of June?   The WDW website is confusing me and I really need to get a plan (now that my child has finally graduated HS).  Also - what rides will also have boarding groups?  Just Guardians?   This new system has me feeling like I have never known anything about WDW.


----------



## scrappinginontario

kathi said:


> A bit of help please - can someone tell me (or point me in the right direction) for the attractions that will have ILL offered last week of June?   The WDW website is confusing me and I really need to get a plan (now that my child has finally graduated HS).  Also - what rides will also have boarding groups?  Just Guardians?   This new system has me feeling like I have never known anything about WDW.



They’re all listed on the first page of this thread.  Please look for the table.


----------



## Tom_E_D

kathi said:


> A bit of help please - can someone tell me (or point me in the right direction) for the attractions that will have ILL offered last week of June?   The WDW website is confusing me and I really need to get a plan (now that my child has finally graduated HS).  Also - what rides will also have boarding groups?  Just Guardians?   This new system has me feeling like I have never known anything about WDW.


ILL: Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, Guardians of the Galaxy, Rise of the Resistance, Avatar Flight of Passage

Boarding Group (aka Virtual Queue): Guardians of the Galaxy



scrappinginontario said:


> They’re all listed on the first post of this thread.  Please look for the table.


ILLs are Post *4* on the first page.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Tom_E_D said:


> ILL: Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, Guardians of the Galaxy, Rise of the Resistance, Avatar Flight of Passage
> 
> Boarding Group (aka Virtual Queue): Guardians of the Galaxy
> 
> 
> ILLs are Post *4* on the first page.


Correction taken and my post updated.  I meant to say the first page of this thread. Thank you for pointing out my error so that I could correct my post above.


----------



## flipflopmom

Are the 7:11-7:15 “drops” a thing of the past for ROTR and other ILL$? I have been trying to check randomly and not really seeing them?


----------



## canuckgirl

Genie+ for very large groups? We are a family of 13 and will be travelling in August. Has anyone else with such a large party used Genie+ and how successful were you? It would be $165 for us and I can’t imagine much would be available for our group size throughout the day….


----------



## mikalkwin

canuckgirl said:


> Genie+ for very large groups? We are a family of 13 and will be travelling in August. Has anyone else with such a large party used Genie+ and how successful were you? It would be $165 for us and I can’t imagine much would be available for our group size throughout the day….


I have read that G+ will only work for 10 or less. Below 10, availability of LL seems tho be independant of your group size.


----------



## scrappinginontario

canuckgirl said:


> Genie+ for very large groups? We are a family of 13 and will be travelling in August. Has anyone else with such a large party used Genie+ and how successful were you? It would be $165 for us and I can’t imagine much would be available for our group size throughout the day….


This thread may be helpful to you:  *Our experience using Genie+ with Large Family Group*.


----------



## canuckgirl

scrappinginontario said:


> This thread may be helpful to you:  *Our experience using Genie+ with Large Family Group*.


Thanks so much! I just saw it! Super helpful


----------



## Mamiamjo

So are you still able to get a new Genie + LL when you use your latest acquired one even if it's not been 2 hours? 
Saw a You Tuber yesterday, reporting that Genie+ has changed to only being able to get another LL after 2 hrs. even if you had scanned in to your latest LL.


----------



## Twilghtsprkle

Mamiamjo said:


> So are you still able to get a new Genie + LL when you use your latest acquired one even if it's not been 2 hours?
> Saw a You Tuber yesterday, reporting that Genie+ has changed to only being able to get another LL after 2 hrs. even if you had scanned in to your latest LL.


Today we had a LL for Remy 8:30-9:30.  It was down so it turned into an anytime LL.  I was immediately able to book a Soarin LL even though i didn’t touch the anytime LL (I used it later when Remy was back up).
After I scanned into Soarin I was able to book living with the land.  I got onto it when I got off Soarin and immediately booked another LL for Journey into imagination.  So no, there isn’t a 2 hour limit there today.


----------



## Ghigg

scrappinginontario said:


> Has anyone here tried to tap in and been denied tapping within 5 mins before return time or within 15 mins of return time ending?


We’ve turned blue at 5 before and had mixed results with the CM. In on most but to the back of the line at SDMT.


----------



## Ghigg

Great info thanks!


----------



## DisneyMama811

I'm playing around with the MDE getting practice using it, looking at the Tip Board for SDMT it says ILL not currently offered.... does that mean sold out for the day? or has it been taken off the ILL Roster now?


----------



## acpalmer

DisneyMama811 said:


> I'm playing around with the MDE getting practice using it, looking at the Tip Board for SDMT it says ILL not currently offered.... does that mean sold out for the day? or has it been taken off the ILL Roster now?
> 
> View attachment 676930


Sold out


----------



## scrappinginontario

DisneyMama811 said:


> I'm playing around with the MDE getting practice using it, looking at the Tip Board for SDMT it says ILL not currently offered.... does that mean sold out for the day? or has it been taken off the ILL Roster now?
> 
> View attachment 676930


ROtR sells out within seconds each day.


----------



## Tom_E_D

DisneyMama811 said:


> I'm playing around with the MDE getting practice using it, looking at the Tip Board for SDMT it says ILL not currently offered.... does that mean sold out for the day? or has it been taken off the ILL Roster now?
> 
> View attachment 676930





scrappinginontario said:


> ROtR sells out within seconds each day.


And SDMT will sell out before 11:00 a few times a week. (The gray areas on the screenshot below).


----------



## g-dad66

According to thrill-data.com, Rise was available until 7:15 or 7:20 the last few days.


----------



## NatNicMum

My family and I will be at WDW on June 25th and it is our first trip with Genie+. Does refresh actually work for LLs that are sold out for the day?  I was really good at booking FPs and modify the time by refreshing my phone back in the Fastpass+ days. Does refreshing Genie+ work as well?People mention it as a strategy but I have been testing at home and refreshing for Test Track for days. I have never seen a time crop up.  How long do you need to keep refreshing the tip board? I did it for ten minutes straight yesterday and didn't come up with anything.


----------



## mikalkwin

Not always but usually, yes, it does work but it is a time commitment. If you look at Molly's videos (allearstv on YT) on the G+ challenges, you will see that she sometimes had to refresh for 40 minutes to 1hour to get what she needed (but nobody recommends that, this was a video challenges).


----------



## g-dad66

If you look at thrill-data.com, you will see how infrequently LLs become available after they first get "sold out."


----------



## scrappinginontario

Also, you may see a 'sold out' LL appear but please know many others are seeing it too.  Seeing it and successfully securing it are 2 very different things as many people try for the same reservation and quickest person wins.


----------



## mikalkwin

scrappinginontario said:


> Also, you may see a 'sold out' LL appear but please know many others are seeing it too.  Seeing it and successfully securing it are 2 very different things as many people try for the same reservation and quickest person wins.


quickest person combined with quickest mobile and internet/data connexion


----------



## NatNicMum

I appreciate the feedback.

For Epcot, I had planned to book Remy at 7am and then book Test Track at 10:30 but it seems to be sold out by that time. I had considered not getting another LL at 10:30 so i would be eligible to grab a TT LL when it popped up . Based on feedback, it seems like that is not the best strategy.  Would I be better off just planning on riding TT standby at the end of the night (hopefully it won't be closed due to weather) and not worry about trying to get the LL at all?


----------



## southcarolinagirl

Dont forget that TT has a single rider line also


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Any new reports of AP Genie+ purchases with group having pre purchased Genie+ with tickets?


----------



## CLocey

Is "early" access to ILL$ for resort guests available on the day of check in (and necessarily before you have checked in)?


----------



## scrappinginontario

CLocey said:


> Is "early" access to ILL$ for resort guests available on the day of check in (and necessarily before you have checked in)?


Available day of check-in and check-out, regardless if you’ve checked-in or out.


----------



## suzywindy

flipflopmom said:


> Are the 7:11-7:15 “drops” a thing of the past for ROTR and other ILL$? I have been trying to check randomly and not really seeing them?


I am going back end of July and randomly checking as well and still do not see any drops.  Hoping it gets less busy and they come back.  I also lost my edit button which makes refreshing a pain


----------



## Neverbeast

suzywindy said:


> I am going back end of July and randomly checking as well and still do not see any drops.  Hoping it gets less busy and they come back.  I also lost my edit button which makes refreshing a pain


Rise was still available at 8:05 this morning but looking at wait times and other LL availability maybe it’s a lower crowd day?


----------



## Mamiamjo

suzywindy said:


> I am going back end of July and randomly checking as well and still do not see any drops.  Hoping it gets less busy and they come back.  I also lost my edit button which makes refreshing a pain


I lost my Edit button too. Wonder what's up with that? Hope they put it back


----------



## Frozen2014

Mamiamjo said:


> I lost my Edit button too. Wonder what's up with that? Hope they put it back





suzywindy said:


> I am going back end of July and randomly checking as well and still do not see any drops.  Hoping it gets less busy and they come back.  I also lost my edit button which makes refreshing a pain


My Edit button is gone too.  I remember having to do something initially to get it there.  Was wondering if there is a timeout and need to do that again?  (But don't remember what I did).  Does anyone still have it?  It definitely would help speed things up when actually booking.


----------



## suzywindy

Frozen2014 said:


> My Edit button is gone too.  I remember having to do something initially to get it there.  Was wondering if there is a timeout and need to do that again?  (But don't remember what I did).  Does anyone still have it?  It definitely would help speed things up when actually booking.


I just went into MDE and redid my top picks to see if I reset that might help but nope!  Hoping it comes back.  They sure don't make anything easy yet I keep paying to go lol.


----------



## g-dad66

I haven't had Edit Selections link for quite some time.  But if I click on Standby Line and then go back, it stays on the same attraction.

More cumbersome than pinning attraction to top of Tip Board (because it doesn't allow for a quick refresh, at least not that I can figure out), but at least it keeps the attraction showing on the screen.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Waiting for our flight out of Mco and wanted to post a few thoughts.  I really enjoyed Genie Plus.  We purchased it every day, and usually one ILL a day.  we almost always hopped to a different park at night.  I had great luck stacking attactions for DHS at night, and also at MK.  I was able to refresh (fiddle-faddle) for sold out LL for TT one day, and Remy another day.  I probably spent 5-10 minutes refreshing to get them.  I also did NOT have them pinned to the top because for some reason I couldn't get that to work for me.  I also snagged an anytime LL because I noticed Philharmagic was down but had a LL available to book in 5 minutes.  I booked it, it was still down and about 8 minutes later we got a LL to use at almost any attraction. 
I was a little nervous on how Genie would work, but I felt like we got to ride a lot without a lot of waiting, and I liked the flexibility of the system.  I wasn't crazy about waking up at 7 every morning to book, I usually was nervous I would oversleep and kept waking up to check the time.  But, I also don't have a better solution either.  We go every June and it was nice not having to wait standby for everything with kids like last last year.  My Dh said the kids are spoiled now


----------



## Morgol

First page says two people from your group can be logged into the same MDE account at the same time to make ILL and regular LL reservations at 7 am.  Has anyone had good luck with this?  Would like to try this at 7 am but don't want things to get buggy at 7 am.


----------



## cjlong88

The “Edit Selections” button was there for me all weekend. I’ll say, crowds did not feel bad all the past three days with the exception being MK.

G+ availability was plentiful, especially when refreshing. Grabbed Remy at 2:40pm for a 3:45 return time after it being booked solid before park open. Rise and Guardians both showed ILL$ availability for sometime.

Husband is logged in as me on his device, so we can both browse simultaneously. He booked Guardians VQ while I booked Guardians ILL$. No glitches, and allowed us to ride in the morning and then the late afternoon.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Morgol said:


> First page says two people from your group can be logged into the same MDE account at the same time to make ILL and regular LL reservations at 7 am.  Has anyone had good luck with this?  Would like to try this at 7 am but don't want things to get buggy at 7 am.


Yes, many have reported being able to do this without any problems.

Thanks for confirming recen experience @cjlong88.


----------



## SLThomas318

Morgol said:


> First page says two people from your group can be logged into the same MDE account at the same time to make ILL and regular LL reservations at 7 am.  Has anyone had good luck with this?  Would like to try this at 7 am but don't want things to get buggy at 7 am.


Had good luck with this yesterday as well… Husband joined guardian virtual que while I booked our first LL.  We stay on our wireless and do not use resort wi-fi.


----------



## closetmickey

magickingdomprincess said:


> I also snagged an anytime LL because I noticed Philharmagic was down but had a LL available to book in 5 minutes.  I booked it, it was still down and about 8 minutes later we got a LL to use at almost any attraction.


Just to clarify….you are able to book a future LL for a ride when it is currently down? Thank you.


----------



## Leigh L

I


cjlong88 said:


> The “Edit Selections” button was there for me all weekend. I’ll say, crowds did not feel bad all the past three days with the exception being MK.
> 
> G+ availability was plentiful, especially when refreshing. Grabbed Remy at 2:40pm for a 3:45 return time after it being booked solid before park open. Rise and Guardians both showed ILL$ availability for sometime.
> 
> Husband is logged in as me on his device, so we can both browse simultaneously. He booked Guardians VQ while I booked Guardians ILL$. No glitches, and allowed us to ride in the morning and then the late afternoon.


 Got a 6:15 pm for GoTG after 9 am this morning. Woke up 7:30 and forgot to check for ILL$...but appeared several time choices were still available starting at 6:15. Perfect for hopping later!


----------



## niclodn

Have there been any reports of G+ not being available for purchase in the morning?  I really don't want to have to stay up until midnight to buy that and then be back up and ready to book stuff at 7am.


----------



## scrappinginontario

niclodn said:


> Have there been any reports of G+ not being available for purchase in the morning?  I really don't want to have to stay up until midnight to buy that and then be back up and ready to book stuff at 7am.



To date we have not had any reported here, or on other threads that I am aware of.


----------



## niclodn

scrappinginontario said:


> To date we have not had any reported here, or on other threads that I am aware of.


Excellent.  Thank you!


----------



## LindaOwl1

Just want to make sure I have this right:   Park Reservation for AK ( regular opening 8AM), hopping to HS (regular opening 8:30AM).  Buying G+ and trying for TOT first - I know this will give me a time after 2PM.  Will the time to make my second G+ be 10:30?  That's how I read the first posts here.  Or am I wrong and it will be at 10:00AM because my park reservation is at AK?


----------



## state08

Can 2 separate MDE accounts book at the same time if the parties are linked? For example, if at 7am I try to book our 1st Genie+ selection and my sister tries to book our first ILL selection, would that work even though we're using different accounts? Thanks!


----------



## Racer X

GoG ride queue question please -

If i can get into the queue at 7am, does that still count as my Genie+ LL option?  Or can i get into the queue AND book a LL at 7am?

Secondary question i keep reading different opinions on Genie+ availability.  If i book a LL at 7am can i book another at 9am?  Or is it 2 hrs after park opening which would be 11 in most cases?

TIA


----------



## Tom_E_D

Racer X said:


> GoG ride queue question please -
> 
> If i can get into the queue at 7am, does that still count as my Genie+ LL option?  Or can i get into the queue AND book a LL at 7am?
> 
> Secondary question i keep reading different opinions on Genie+ availability.  If i book a LL at 7am can i book another at 9am?  Or is it 2 hrs after park opening which would be 11 in most cases?
> 
> TIA


Guardians of the Galaxy is not available on Genie+. It is possible to get a virtual queue for Guardians and to buy an Individual Lightning Lane for it in the same day. The morning VQ is at 7:00. If staying "onsite," (which includes a few non-Disney hotels), you can buy the ILL at 7:00. If staying offsite, you can buy the ILL at Epcot's park open, which has been 8:30 recently. The VQ and ILL are separate. Getting one does not affect your ability to get the other. 

If you book your first Genie+ LL before park open, and the return time is for later than two hours after park open, or you haven't tapped into it by two hours after park open, you can book your next LL two hours after park open. For MK, that's been 11:00 recently. For AK, it's been 10:00. for EP and HS, it's been 10:30.


----------



## Racer X

Thanks for the reply.  Understood on the VQ for Gog hence my question: If i can get into the VQ at 7am, can i also book say Remy on the Genie+ at the same time or does the VQ "count" as the Genie+?

And tx for clarifying the 2hr wait after park open.


----------



## Tom_E_D

Racer X said:


> Thanks for the reply.  Understood on the VQ for Gog hence my question: If i can get into the VQ at 7am, can i also book say Remy on the Genie+ at the same time or does the VQ "count" as the Genie+?
> 
> And tx for clarifying the 2hr wait after park open.


The VQ is separate from Genie+. You can get both a VQ for Guardians and a G+ for Remy at 7:00.


----------



## scorpioears

Lordy! I'm so confused. what is the difference between these two? And they did away with fast pass? I'm not going to Disney until Fall 2023 but I like to be on top of these thing. With two little ones I would like to make sure we get on some of our select rides (so I don't have to hear the complaining lol).
I heard mixed things about Genie+ some like it, some don't.

Thanks!


----------



## VeronicaZS

I'm just back from a successful 3-day trip where I think I did really well maximizing the value of Genie+. This board helped a lot but there was one scenario that I was not prepared for and don't think it is covered in the first few posts. *Experience Redemptions*.

Here are things I learned from the Guest Experience Team (blue umbrella people) in the park.

When a ride breaks down or closes for weather during your Genie+ window you will automatically receive an Experience Redemption that you will be able to see on you Genie My Day tab.
The Experience Redemption will be valid for the same park on the same day as the ride that broke or went down. I think the Guest Experience can override this but I'm not 100% sure.
There will be a link on the Experience Redemption that will tell you which rides it is good for, usually the top tier rides will be excluded.
You don't have to do anything to use your Experience Redemption, *just go up to any applicable ride at any time and tap in! *(This is the part that I didn't know). It even works at rides that you have already ridden using Genie+.
If you have a Genie+ scheduled, make sure to use your Experience Redemption BEFORE you tap into your next normal Genie+, otherwise you will lose it.
I could see a strategy of seeing dark clouds and booking a Genie+ for an outdoor attraction to increase your odds of getting an Experience Redemption.

This is my understanding, anyone with experience with this process please correct anything that I may have got wrong. I hope this helps!


----------



## mom22boys

VeronicaZS said:


> If you have a Genie+ scheduled, make sure to use your Experience Redemption BEFORE you tap into your next normal Genie+, otherwise you will lose it.



Even if you are withing your Genie+ window for that attraction?


----------



## Marionnette

scorpioears said:


> Lordy! I'm so confused. what is the difference between these two? And they did away with fast pass? I'm not going to Disney until Fall 2023 but I like to be on top of these thing. With two little ones I would like to make sure we get on some of our select rides (so I don't have to hear the complaining lol).
> I heard mixed things about Genie+ some like it, some don't.
> 
> Thanks!


A Lightning Lane (LL) is the physical queue for an attraction. Genie + is the new version of FP+ (sort of). Individual Lightning Lanes (ILL$) -also known as Individual Attraction Selections and Fancy Rides* - are the individual attractions that are not included in Genie +. They cost an additional fee.

Both G+ and ILL$ use the LL queues.

*Fancy Rides is not an official Disney term. It was coined by a vlogger in order to clarify the difference between G+ and ILL$ attractions.


----------



## midwestdee

state08 said:


> Can 2 separate MDE accounts book at the same time if the parties are linked? For example, if at 7am I try to book our 1st Genie+ selection and my sister tries to book our first ILL selection, would that work even though we're using different accounts? Thanks!


Yes, that’s exactly what DD and I did , as long as all members are linked in each of your MDEs you’re fine. In the morning 1 of us booked the ILL the other booked the 1st Genie +. Worked great.


----------



## VeronicaZS

mom22boys said:


> Even if you are withing your Genie+ window for that attraction?


I think once you are in your window for your next normal Genie+ you have basically lost your Experience Redemption but this seems like a good question for the blue umbrella people.


----------



## scrappinginontario

scorpioears said:


> Lordy! I'm so confused. what is the difference between these two? And they did away with fast pass? I'm not going to Disney until Fall 2023 but I like to be on top of these thing. With two little ones I would like to make sure we get on some of our select rides (so I don't have to hear the complaining lol).
> I heard mixed things about Genie+ some like it, some don't.
> 
> Thanks!


It is complex!  

Please read the posts on page 1 of this thread that was created to try and help clear up some of the confusion.  

Please feel free to ask any questions that you may still have after.


----------



## reddog21

scorpioears said:


> Lordy! I'm so confused. what is the difference between these two? And they did away with fast pass? I'm not going to Disney until Fall 2023 but I like to be on top of these thing. With two little ones I would like to make sure we get on some of our select rides (so I don't have to hear the complaining lol).
> I heard mixed things about Genie+ some like it, some don't.
> 
> Thanks!


By the time 2023 rolls around I will almost guarantee that the rules around Genie +/lightning lane will change about 100 times so I'm not sure today's advice is going to do any good other than the systems exists and isn't going anywhere.


----------



## jelona

I have a question! Not sure if it was covered before in this thread. I heard it's better to just do the whole party whenever you're trying to get sought after rides. All the strategies and tips I've study on genie+ said when you go to pick who is going to ride your party, it can take too much time and you lose your time slot. TOT(my fav) books up fairly quick from looking at the tip board this past month. I have a party of 9 that will be with me. Only about 4 of us will ride any thrill rides. So i'm wondering can we delete/edit their genie+ time once we book it since they won't ride? or do we have to make them tap in and just not ride?  I hate to hold up the other 5 from doing something because I'm trying to get a popular ride in.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

closetmickey said:


> Just to clarify….you are able to book a future LL for a ride when it is currently down? Thank you.


Yes, it allowed me to.  I didn't immediately receive the Anytime LL, it took a few minutes.  Also, in the meantime I thought it didn't 'work' so I tried to cancel but the cancel button wasn't available.  Then I got a notice about the anytime LL.


VeronicaZS said:


> I'm just back from a successful 3-day trip where I think I did really well maximizing the value of Genie+. This board helped a lot but there was one scenario that I was not prepared for and don't think it is covered in the first few posts. *Experience Redemptions*.
> 
> Here are things I learned from the Guest Experience Team (blue umbrella people) in the park.
> 
> When a ride breaks down or closes for weather during your Genie+ window you will automatically receive an Experience Redemption that you will be able to see on you Genie My Day tab.
> The Experience Redemption will be valid for the same park on the same day as the ride that broke or went down. I think the Guest Experience can override this but I'm not 100% sure.
> There will be a link on the Experience Redemption that will tell you which rides it is good for, usually the top tier rides will be excluded.
> You don't have to do anything to use your Experience Redemption, *just go up to any applicable ride at any time and tap in! *(This is the part that I didn't know). It even works at rides that you have already ridden using Genie+.
> If you have a Genie+ scheduled, make sure to use your Experience Redemption BEFORE you tap into your next normal Genie+, otherwise you will lose it.
> I could see a strategy of seeing dark clouds and booking a Genie+ for an outdoor attraction to increase your odds of getting an Experience Redemption.
> 
> This is my understanding, anyone with experience with this process please correct anything that I may have got wrong. I hope this helps!





VeronicaZS said:


> I think once you are in your window for your next normal Genie+ you have basically lost your Experience Redemption but this seems like a good question for the blue umbrella people.


I don't think the last point is quite accurate.  We had a normal LL for BTMR scheduled when we had our Experience Redemption.  I made sure we were within our BTMR time when we scanned in, and it did NOT take away the ER.  We used it later at PotC.  We could have used it at BTMR again but my family didn't want to ride again for some reason.


----------



## g-dad66

LindaOwl1 said:


> Just want to make sure I have this right:   Park Reservation for AK ( regular opening 8AM), hopping to HS (regular opening 8:30AM).  Buying G+ and trying for TOT first - I know this will give me a time after 2PM.  Will the time to make my second G+ be 10:30?  That's how I read the first posts here.  Or am I wrong and it will be at 10:00AM because my park reservation is at AK?


 I have not had first-hand experience with this, but several postings on this thread from reliable posters have said that it's the park which you make your first LL for (not the park you have the reservation for).

So in your example, it would be 10:30.


----------



## LindaOwl1

thank you g-dad66.


----------



## Neverbeast

magickingdomprincess said:


> Yes, it allowed me to.  I didn't immediately receive the Anytime LL, it took a few minutes.  Also, in the meantime I thought it didn't 'work' so I tried to cancel but the cancel button wasn't available.  Then I got a notice about the anytime LL.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the last point is quite accurate.  We had a normal LL for BTMR scheduled when we had our Experience Redemption.  I made sure we were within our BTMR time when we scanned in, and it did NOT take away the ER.  We used it later at PotC.  We could have used it at BTMR again but my family didn't want to ride again for some reason.


Molly on all ears has done this several times so I think that’s right. It sounds like an experience redemption is sort of outside the G+ system- if you get one for your last booked LL you can immediately book another and it doesn’t count against being able to book again for the ride you lost your initial G+ Ride for. It sounds like it operates in a sort of parallel queue right that doesn’t abide by the other G+ booking or redemption rules.


----------



## DaviVascaino

can my wife be logged in the same account at the same time on her phone so we can try to get ILL and genie plus at the same time? like getting ROTR and tower of terror at 7 am?


----------



## scrappinginontario

DaviVascaino said:


> can my wife be logged in the same account at the same time on her phone so we can try to get ILL and genie plus at the same time? like getting ROTR and tower of terror at 7 am?


Yes.


----------



## midwestdee

VeronicaZS said:


> I think once you are in your window for your next normal Genie+ you have basically lost your Experience Redemption but this seems like a good question for the blue umbrella people.


We had this happen 2 days in a row - late afternoon, early evening awarded Experience Redemption- we weren’t interested in using it that day so both times we went to blue umbrella people and asked nicely if it could be moved to the next day and they did - we were a party of 6. One time only 4 of us were actually affected by the ride being down but he gave all of us an Experience Redemption for the next day.


----------



## vinotinto

Is “no prepurchasing” the only change that was done on June 8th?

As long as you have a ticket and park reservation, you can do G+ and LL (even with tickets older than 5 years)?


----------



## midwestdee

vinotinto said:


> Is “no prepurchasing” the only change that was done on June 8th?
> 
> As long as you have a ticket and park reservation, you can do G+ and LL (even with tickets older than 5 years)?


Yes. For example, if you have APR for July1 and a ticket - any time after midnight July1 you can purchase Genie+ for that day. I suggest doing it by 6:30 A.M. even though you can’t make picks until 7 - thousands of people will be purchasing Genie+ as 7 approaches- the system seems to overload. The ILL is purchased and done in one feel swoop. Many people say Apple Pay processes quicker for ILL and that’s what I chose to use last week.


----------



## cb526

Can an experience redemption from a LL that was cancelled at my first park be used at my second (hopper) park? It sure stinks if it can’t be and I’m there on a hopper ticket.


----------



## dmunsil

cb526 said:


> Can an experience redemption from a LL that was cancelled at my first park be used at my second (hopper) park? It sure stinks if it can’t be and I’m there on a hopper ticket.


Typically it will list a bunch of attractions it's valid for, and they will all be in the same park as the attraction that went down originally. The intent is for you to use it in the same time frame as the attraction you missed, or to hang on to it to try to ride the missed attraction later.

That said, if you went to guest relations, they might be able to convert it into a multi-attraction pass for a different park. Better to try that before you leave park #1, though.


----------



## southcarolinagirl

Just to confirm, if I am going to Epcot in there morning, and I book a LL for ride there for say 8:30am and tap in at 9:00, when can I make another LL at DHS when it opens at 10:30?  Can I make one as soon as I ride or do I have to wait til 10:30?


----------



## Neverbeast

Pretty sure you can book the DHS ride right after you tap in but it won’t offer you any times before 2pm since you’re hopping.


----------



## Tom_E_D

southcarolinagirl said:


> Just to confirm, if I am going to Epcot in there morning, and I book a LL for ride there for say 8:30am and tap in at 9:00, when can I make another LL at DHS when it opens at 10:30?  Can I make one as soon as I ride or do I have to wait til 10:30?


DHS has been opening at 8:30; 10:30 is when the 2-hour rule would apply to DHS. As long as the second park (DHS) is open, I'm pretty sure that you can book your second G+LL at that park right after tapping in to your first G+LL at the first park (Epcot). I seem to remember reading one post (likely in another thread) from someone who was unable to book their second G+LL in a second park after tapping in early at the earlier-opening park (AK, if I remember correctly). They surmised it was because the second park hadn't yet opened. They instead booked a second G+LL in their first park and were able to book one in their second park (which had since opened) after tapping into that. Admittedly, that's second hand knowledge. I haven't done it myself.


----------



## southcarolinagirl

Thanks everyone!


----------



## HeiHei2018

scrappinginontario said:


> *GENIE+
> 
> Acronym: *G+
> 
> *Basic Information*:
> - Genie+ is available at a cost of $15/person/day.
> 
> - If unable to purchase online, call 1-407-939-4357.
> 
> - Genie+ is independent of Individual Lightning Lane (ILL$) attractions. You do not need to purchase Genie+ to purchase ILL$. You do not need to purchase ILL$ to purchase Genie+.
> 
> - Genie+ can be purchased in advance for entire length of stay although there is no reduction in cost to add it to entire stay.  It is still $15/person/day.
> 
> - Genie+ can be added for select days.  To do this, G+ must be added anytime from 12:00:00AM forward, the day you wish to add it.
> 
> - There are known glitches when an AP wishes to purchase G+.  They do not always happen.  Please see Genie+ for Annual Passholders post for explanation and workarounds if you encounter challenges.
> 
> - Purchasing Genie+ for anything less than length of ticket cannot be added in advance.  It must be added each day a guest wishes to purchase it.
> 
> - *Guests at Disney resorts and guests not staying at Disney resorts can make their first Genie+ LL booking at 7:00 am.*
> 
> - All guests (onsite and offsite) are eligible to book their first LL at 7:00 am. This can be done from any location, as long as you have a park reservation and park ticket for the day.
> 
> - Genie+ is part of the MyDisneyExperience (MDE) app.  Look for the purple band with white lettering which says, 'Get Disney Genie+ for Today'.
> 
> - Genie+ is one of two ways to get access to Lightning Lanes (LL) (formerly known as Fast Pass Lane).  Second way is Individual Lightning Lane purchases.  (see next post)
> 
> - Genie+ gives access to Lightning Lanes (LL) for all attractions except two of the most popular attractions in each park.
> 
> - Genie+ allows guests only one Lightning Lane (LL) access per attraction, per day.  (e.g. Using LL for Haunted Mansion (HM) means additional HM rides can be accessed via standby line only.)
> 
> - Booking is done through the Tip Board portion of the app. Each attraction shows the next available LL time. You can only book the next available time.
> View attachment 641056
> 
> - Before booking, you can refresh the Tip Board to see if the next available time changes.
> 
> - TIME CAN CHANGE AFTER FIRST CLICK OF BOOKING: After clicking on Book Experience, the time may now show something different from what was showing when you clicked on Book Experience (typically a later time), so BE ATTENTIVE before clicking Confirm.
> 
> - Once confirmed, the selection cannot be modified to a different time. In order to make any change, you must cancel the booking and do a new booking for the next available time or a different attraction.
> 
> - BOOKING ELIGIBILITY: You become eligible to book another LL EITHER (1) after 2 hours (2 hours after park opening if the booking was done before park opening), OR (2) after double-tapping into the MOST RECENTLY BOOKED LL, whichever comes first.
> 
> - If you try to book an LL when you are not eligible, the app will tell you what time you are next eligible.
> 
> - If an attraction goes down during the time which you hold a Genie+ LL booking for, you will be automatically given an 'Anytime LL' pass that is good for most non-ILL$ G+ attractions from that time until park closing.


Thanks for moderating such a great thread. I think post #2, bullet four needs to be updated now that advance G+ purchase has been discontinued. thanks!


----------



## VeronicaZS

cb526 said:


> Can an experience redemption from a LL that was cancelled at my first park be used at my second (hopper) park? It sure stinks if it can’t be and I’m there on a hopper ticket.


The Guest Experience Cast members (blue umbrella people) can help with this. I'm not sure if they will do it every time but when I made the request they happily obliged and changed my AK redemption to MK.


----------



## scrappinginontario

HeiHei2018 said:


> Thanks for moderating such a great thread. I think post #2, bullet four needs to be updated now that advance G+ purchase has been discontinued. thanks!


Thanks!  Had meant to do that when the change happened and forgot.   Updated now.

Appreciate you mentioning it @HeiHei2018.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

For ILL$, how to you set up payment? Do you have to have a credit card pre-loaded before you start searching?


----------



## scrappinginontario

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> For ILL$, how to you set up payment? Do you have to have a credit card pre-loaded before you start searching?


If you have a CC linked to your MDE account they can use that one.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

scrappinginontario said:


> If you have a CC linked to your MDE account they can use that one.



Where in MDE do I add that?


----------



## scrappinginontario

I did it on the website version of MDE under 'My Profile'.


----------



## Good&Plenty

I have a question about this rule (taken from the sticky on Page 1):_ If the first LL is booked at 7AM for a park you are hopping to after 2:00, you will be eligible to book a 2nd LL 2 hours after the park where you booked your first LL opens._

My question: Can this rule be used in the following way? 

AK will be opening at 8AM during my upcoming August (2022) trip. If I start my day at Epcot (and do Early Entry Rope Drop) with plans to hop to AK in the afternoon, and make my first G+ selection at 7AM for a ride in AK, will my next chance to use G+ at Epcot be at 10AM?

I hope this question makes sense, thanks!


----------



## sethschroeder

Can someone verify:

If I were to get G+ for a day where there is Deluxe Extended Hours in the evening can I book during that time or not? I don't believe we can but just verifying. This would also apply for the ILL as well correct as they are only available during the regular park hours.


----------



## Marionnette

sethschroeder said:


> Can someone verify:
> 
> If I were to get G+ for a day where there is Deluxe Extended Hours in the evening can I book during that time or not? I don't believe we can but just verifying. This would also apply for the ILL as well correct as they are only available during the regular park hours.


Correct. No G+ nor ILL$ during extended evening hours.


----------



## pasta

Heading to MK tomorrow night utilizing EEH   Do you know if you can make Genie+ selections during the EEH from 11:00to 1:00?  
Thank you!


----------



## CJK

pasta said:


> Heading to MK tomorrow night utilizing EEH   Do you know if you can make Genie+ selections during the EEH from 11:00to 1:00?
> Thank you!


No Genie+ during EEH. In our experience, you don't need it. Have fun!!


----------



## elgerber

pasta said:


> Heading to MK tomorrow night utilizing EEH   Do you know if you can make Genie+ selections during the EEH from 11:00to 1:00?
> Thank you!


no you cannot.


----------



## sethschroeder

One other question I know things have changed recently. 

Is Genie+ worse during extra busy times like this coming weekend for 4th? I know back in December people had issues but think they redid the balance of how many passes they sell.


----------



## discott71

According to my TP subscription, we will be in Disney during a low-crowd time. Is Genie+ needed when crowds are estimated to be on the low side?


----------



## rpmaill

I have read about the STACKING strategy but I cant get around the idea that if you are trying to stack, wont there be many rides "SOLD OUT" before you can stack? For instance.... lets say at 7am for HS you Get SDD. Now at 9AM dont you risk rides that aare already out of G+ access that you cant stack?


----------



## Erica Ladd

rpmaill said:


> I have read about the STACKING strategy but I cant get around the idea that if you are trying to stack, wont there be many rides "SOLD OUT" before you can stack? For instance.... lets say at 7am for HS you Get SDD. Now at 9AM dont you risk rides that aare already out of G+ access that you cant stack?


Just to note that unless HS opened at 7am that day you cannot get another LL at 9am. I believe the refresh method helps obtain more LLs throughout the day.


----------



## GBRforWDW

discott71 said:


> According to my TP subscription, we will be in Disney during a low-crowd time. Is Genie+ needed when crowds are estimated to be on the low side?


Really kinda depends.  Everything is constantly evolving with Disney since the Pandemic.  In my opinion, crowd calendars aren't too reliable when it comes to predicting actual crowd sizes and how full the parks will be.  This is mainly thanks to park reservations, more people comfortable with traveling, etc. 

 That being said, now that you can only buy G+ on each day of your trip, you can play by ear and decide right before the trip if you might want to use it.  It's helpful to take a look at wait times throughout the day a couple times just before the trip to get a good idea of what your waits could be.  I would use something like touring plans or thrill data though to get more accurate times compared to mde.


----------



## g-dad66

rpmaill said:


> I have read about the STACKING strategy but I cant get around the idea that if you are trying to stack, wont there be many rides "SOLD OUT" before you can stack? For instance.... lets say at 7am for HS you Get SDD. Now at 9AM dont you risk rides that aare already out of G+ access that you cant stack?



Here is some historical data gleaned from thrill-data.com which shows when rides have "sold out"
https://www.genieplushelper.com/genie-plus-helper/hollywood-studios/


----------



## Isabelle12345

The changes to Genie+, with some ILLs that have been added to  Genie+, are supposed to be “through August 7th”
Does that mean the change will occur on august 7th or 8th?
We are planning on being in Epcot on August 7th and wondering if Frozen and Remy will still be part of Genie+
Any thoughts?


----------



## rpmaill

g-dad66 said:


> Here is some historical data gleaned from thrill-data.com which shows when rides have "sold out"
> https://www.genieplushelper.com/genie-plus-helper/hollywood-studios/


Thanks, but 2 questions....

1, is rhis data showing when the ride sold our? um not sure um reading it right. Where ir shows a time listed, whar is that time referring to?

2. im going july 11 thry 14 so im worried the traffic will be heavier and these wont be accurate anyway


----------



## Tom_E_D

Isabelle12345 said:


> The changes to Genie+, with some ILLs that have been added to  Genie+, are supposed to be “through August 7th”
> Does that mean the change will occur on august 7th or 8th?
> We are planning on being in Epcot on August 7th and wondering if Frozen and Remy will still be part of Genie+
> Any thoughts?


I would read "through" as meaning "to and including." So, I'd expect them both to be in Genie+ on the 7th. On the 8th, who knows? I do not take it for granted that they'll both revert to ILL on that date. I think Disney is just reserving its options. So far, we've not had three ILLs in a single park on any day, and I don't think Guardians will be leaving ILL on that day. On the 8th, we may have one, two or three ILLs at Epcot.


----------



## rpmaill

Erica Ladd said:


> Just to note that unless HS opened at 7am that day you cannot get another LL at 9am. I believe the refresh method helps obtain more LLs throughout the day.


I thought it was every 2 hours?


----------



## g-dad66

rpmaill said:


> I thought it was every 2 hours?



After 7am, the next LL can be booked 2 hours after the park opens.


----------



## Marionnette

rpmaill said:


> I thought it was every 2 hours?


You can book your first G+ at 7 AM.
After that, it's every 2 hours *starting after park opening.*

So, book your first G+ at 7 AM for late afternoon or early evening. After the park opens, set your timer for 2 hours. When your alarm goes off, book another G+. Set your alarm for 2 more hours into the future and book the next G+.


----------



## Erica Ladd

Every 2 hours AFTER opening of the park where you book your first LL

Sorry - late to reply!


----------



## g-dad66

rpmaill said:


> Thanks, but 2 questions....
> 
> 1, is rhis data showing when the ride sold our? um not sure um reading it right. Where ir shows a time listed, whar is that time referring to?
> 
> 2. im going july 11 thry 14 so im worried the traffic will be heavier and these wont be accurate anyway



It says the time is the last "reliable" time.  It also says "availability occasionally popped up sporadically after the time listed below"

So yesterday, SDD was available for booking until 10:20 after which it showed "not available" except for a possible occasional availability later in the day.  You might get lucky with refreshing later in the day.  But if you wanted to be sure to get an LL for SDD, you would want to do it by 10:30.


----------



## rpmaill

g-dad66 said:


> After 7am, the next LL can be booked 2 hours after the park opens.


Thank you!


----------



## rpmaill

g-dad66 said:


> It says the time is the last "reliable" time.  It also says "availability occasionally popped up sporadically after the time listed below"
> 
> So yesterday, SDD was available for booking until 10:20 after which it showed "not available" except for a possible occasional availability later in the day.  You might get lucky with refreshing later in the day.  But if you wanted to be sure to get an LL for SDD, you would want to do it by 10:30.


Wow thisnis an awesome tool. Thank you!. My daughters 7 and its just her and I going so tryin to not screw up


----------



## Tk0021

I have 5 day park tickets with genie + already added. We purchased them before they made the change that you can’t add genie + early.  We want to change our park days to two days earlier. Will this change remove genie + from my tickets?


----------



## GBRforWDW

Tk0021 said:


> I have 5 day park tickets with genie + already added. We purchased them before they made the change that you can’t add genie + early.  We want to change our park days to two days earlier. Will this change remove genie + from my tickets?


Do you have to rebook your hotel stay?  

If you just need to cancel and reschedule park reservations, you'll be fine.  If you have to cancel or change your hotel stay, that would probably cancel G+.  You could call instead and see if there's a way to avoid that happening tho.


----------



## Tk0021

GBRforWDW said:


> Do you have to rebook your hotel stay?
> 
> If you just need to cancel and reschedule park reservations, you'll be fine.  If you have to cancel or change your hotel stay, that would probably cancel G+.  You could call instead and see if there's a way to avoid that happening tho.


I will have to change the hotel stay days. I purchased the hotel and tickets separately. Do you think that would matter?


----------



## GBRforWDW

Tk0021 said:


> I will have to change the hotel stay days. I purchased the hotel and tickets separately. Do you think that would matter?


Oh, that should be fine then.  Sorry, was just thinking about hotel + ticket package.


----------



## Tk0021

GBRforWDW said:


> Oh, that should be fine then.  Sorry, was just thinking about hotel + ticket package.


Thanks for the responses. I appreciate it.


----------



## CanadaDisney05

Has anyone resolved the issue with the missing "Edit Selections" option on the Tip Board?


----------



## g-dad66

CanadaDisney05 said:


> Has anyone resolved the issue with the missing "Edit Selections" option on the Tip Board?



It appears to function now only on the days of your park tickets.

See CJK post at https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-genie-usage-tips-and-strategy-only-thread.3857056/page-226
Also TriSeb-o post at https://www.disboards.com/threads/pinning-attractions-thru-genie.3863763/page-2


----------



## steveyjc81

Is it likely that Space Mountain/ Everest / Mickey and Minnie and Frozen will definitely revert back to ILL from 7th August?  Typically, that's the day I arrive at WDW


----------



## scrappinginontario

steveyjc81 said:


> Is it likely that Space Mountain/ Everest / Mickey and Minnie and Frozen will definitely revert back to ILL from 7th August?  Typically, that's the day I arrive at WDW


We honestly don’t know,  That is what is supposed to happen but at anytime Disney can make an announcement to change it.  Only time will tell.

The only historical evidence we have is from the holiday season 2021 when they did something similar and at the end of that time yes, the 4 attractions that had been converted to LL went back to being ILL$ attractions.


----------



## HappyGal

Must you purchase Genie + in order to buy ILLs?


----------



## PPFlight75

HappyGal said:


> Must you purchase Genie + in order to buy ILLs?


No. There were several days we just purchased ILL and not G+


----------



## TiffFromTX

Sorry if I've missed this but I am trying to figure out how to add Genie + to my reservation coming up in about 2 weeks. I don't see it anywhere. I am confused on if you can only add it the day of your reservation instead of in advance now and if so, on day 1, when I can add it (I'm assuming it'll show up on the app?) will it add it to all the days or do I have to add it every day as the day comes?


----------



## rpmaill

TiffFromTX said:


> Sorry if I've missed this but I am trying to figure out how to add Genie + to my reservation coming up in about 2 weeks. I don't see it anywhere. I am confused on if you can only add it the day of your reservation instead of in advance now and if so, on day 1, when I can add it (I'm assuming it'll show up on the app?) will it add it to all the days or do I have to add it every day as the day comes?


has to be added day of ur reservation


----------



## TiffFromTX

So every day I have to get up by 7 and add it and do the rides? Blech.


----------



## g-dad66

TiffFromTX said:


> So every day I have to get up by 7 and add it and do the rides? Blech.



Yes, unless you'd rather purchase it right after midnight.  But you'll probably want to reserve your first LL at 7:00 am anyway, so it just means being up about 5 minutes earlier than you would otherwise.


----------



## scrappinginontario

TiffFromTX said:


> So every day I have to get up by 7 and add it and do the rides? Blech.


In the past there was an option to add it to length of stay of your tickets but that option was removed last month.


----------



## VisitingMinnie

First WDW visit in three years ... so much has changed!!

G+, I understand it cannot be purchased in advance - has it ever sold out?  Do I really need to be up at 12:01 am to buy G+ and then 7am to book my first LL?


----------



## g-dad66

VisitingMinnie said:


> First WDW visit in three years ... so much has changed!!
> 
> G+, I understand it cannot be purchased in advance - has it ever sold out?  Do I really need to be up at 12:01 am to buy G+ and then 7am to book my first LL?



I haven't read any reports of G+ being unavailable for purchase.  I definitely wouldn't stay up past midnight just for the sake of purchasing it.


----------



## CarolynFH

VisitingMinnie said:


> First WDW visit in three years ... so much has changed!!
> 
> G+, I understand it cannot be purchased in advance - has it ever sold out?  Do I really need to be up at 12:01 am to buy G+ and then 7am to book my first LL?


No, just buy it at 6:50 AM so you can book LL at 7:00.


----------



## Racer X

That was exactly going to be my question... lol. 

So I can i just purchase Genie+ in the morning when i book my LL...  so they haven't run out yet why not let you get them in advance like before i wonder...

Good to know since I have to get up at the but crack of dawn to book my VQ and LL...


----------



## closetmickey

I’ve said this before but this is torture for west coast visitors


----------



## CarolynFH

Racer X said:


> That was exactly going to be my question... lol.
> 
> So I can i just purchase Genie+ in the morning when i book my LL...  so they haven't run out yet why not let you get them in advance like before i wonder...
> 
> Good to know since I have to get up at the but crack of dawn to book my VQ and LL...


Maybe the CMs who had to answer the phone at 6 AM (when someone with an AP couldn’t buy Genie+ because other members of their party had bought it in advance) rebelled and said, fix the problem! And since IT couldn’t fix it, they decided to reduce the frequency of the problem by reducing and eventually eliminating the number of parties that had that issue.


----------



## Racer X

I am sure this has been covered here ad-nauseum, but as if a trip to MK or even DCL wasn't already complicated enuf with all the options and getting into dining etc, scheduling this and that and now you have to wake up at 645am to get into a VQ or LL... it really plays into the whole Disney OCD syndrome. It's like on steroids now.


----------



## sethschroeder

closetmickey said:


> I’ve said this before but this is torture for west coast visitors



What? 

If you are not showing up until later in the morning I would prefer stacking. Which you just want to lock the first ride in by opening.


----------



## scrappinginontario

sethschroeder said:


> What?
> 
> If you are not showing up until later in the morning I would prefer stacking. Which you just want to lock the first ride in by opening.


My friends from the west coast find it easier at the beginning of their trip to sleep in a bit while adjusting to the time change and close the parks.. 

Waking up at 7AM feels like 4AM to some.


----------



## sethschroeder

scrappinginontario said:


> My friends from the west coast find it easier at the beginning of their trip to sleep in a bit while adjusting to the time change and close the parks..
> 
> Waking up at 7AM feels like 4AM to some.



Correct but waking up at 7am really is only a thing if you want rope drop times. 

I don't have extensive experience at this point but if we are not rope dropping we found success just stacking which meant today we needed to lock in MK by 9am which we did as late as possible to get a Genie+ as late as possible. 

Honestly think this new system works better for west coasters as you never have to wake up until right before the park would open then go back to sleep for 2 hours.


----------



## sethschroeder

VisitingMinnie said:


> First WDW visit in three years ... so much has changed!!
> 
> G+, I understand it cannot be purchased in advance - has it ever sold out?  Do I really need to be up at 12:01 am to buy G+ and then 7am to book my first LL?


4th of July this week and have had no issues getting it.


----------



## shaqfor3

When I went in November 2021, It did not let me buy genie+ minutes before 7am.  It sucked because then I had to buy it when I get my first one.

Maybe it is fixed by now, or maybe I was doing it wrong.


Also, has Disney say anything about going back to 2 ILL per park after August 7, 2022?


----------



## scrappinginontario

shaqfor3 said:


> When I went in November 2021, It did not let me buy genie+ minutes before 7am.  It sucked because then I had to buy it when I get my first one.
> 
> Maybe it is fixed by now, or maybe I was doing it wrong.
> 
> 
> Also, has Disney say anything about going back to 2 ILL per park after August 7, 2022?


What you experienced us not the norm unless you are an AP who was travelling with guests who added G+ for length of stay to their tickets.  Those can cause problems before 7AM.

There have been no further announcements about Aug 7 so unless Disney makes a formal announcement it’s anticipated they’ll go back to 2 in each park.


----------



## utcreed

My husband and I are going on a 10-day trip starting September 30, 2022, staying on property for early entry, with park hopper & genie plus every day. We have reservations to attend each park twice. We will also purchase individual lightening lane for eligible rides. We only plan to watch the firework show once by attending the firework dessert party.

We will not attend parades, shows, or certain rides for children (ex: mad tea cup). This is my first visit to Disneyworld and my husband’s second (his last trip was in 2011). Our plan and priority are to ride the ones listed below. As a first timer all of this is overwhelming and any advice is greatly appreciated. Thank You in Advance.



Based on our trip details I have four questions:

Is it better to stack or not? I have heard a lot about stacking, but not the alternative.

For each park, If I purchase ILL, what rides should I go on at early entry. What rides should I stack LL.

If I stack LL for the afternoon, what time should I schedule dinner? I was planning on eating at 7:30pm at table service restaurants.

Is Early entry different than rope drop? In my research it appears that it is, but sometimes the term seems to be used interchangeably.



MK


Haunted Mansion
Pirates of the Caribbean
Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
Peter Pans Flight
Splash Mountain
Big thunder mountain railroad
Space Mountain
Tomorrowland Speedway
The Barnstormer
Jungle Cruise

AK


Avatar
Na’vi River Journey
Kilimanjaro
Kali River Rapids
Expedition Everest
Dinosaur

HS


Rise of the resistance
Millennium Falcon
Slinky Dog dash
Rock n Roller
Tower of Terror
Mickey Runaway railway
Star Tours
Lightning McQueen

Epcot


Guardians of the galazy
Remy Ratatouille
Mission Space
Spaceship earth
Test Track
Soarin around the world


----------



## mikalkwin

You should probably wait until August 7th for the list of rides. Some currently included in G+ might go back to ILL.
Rope Drop is to enter the park as early as you can (at official park opening for off-site, or at early entry time for on-site guests).


----------



## scrappinginontario

utcreed said:


> My husband and I are going on a 10-day trip starting September 30, 2022, staying on property for early entry, with park hopper & genie plus every day. We have reservations to attend each park twice. We will also purchase individual lightening lane for eligible rides. We only plan to watch the firework show once by attending the firework dessert party.
> 
> We will not attend parades, shows, or certain rides for children (ex: mad tea cup). This is my first visit to Disneyworld and my husband’s second (his last trip was in 2011). Our plan and priority are to ride the ones listed below. As a first timer all of this is overwhelming and any advice is greatly appreciated. Thank You in Advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on our trip details I have four questions:
> 
> Is it better to stack or not? I have heard a lot about stacking, but not the alternative.
> 
> For each park, If I purchase ILL, what rides should I go on at early entry. What rides should I stack LL.
> 
> If I stack LL for the afternoon, what time should I schedule dinner? I was planning on eating at 7:30pm at table service restaurants.
> 
> Is Early entry different than rope drop? In my research it appears that it is, but sometimes the term seems to be used interchangeably.
> 
> 
> 
> MK
> 
> 
> Haunted Mansion
> Pirates of the Caribbean
> Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
> Peter Pans Flight
> Splash Mountain
> Big thunder mountain railroad
> Space Mountain
> Tomorrowland Speedway
> The Barnstormer
> Jungle Cruise
> 
> AK
> 
> 
> Avatar
> Na’vi River Journey
> Kilimanjaro
> Kali River Rapids
> Expedition Everest
> Dinosaur
> 
> HS
> 
> 
> Rise of the resistance
> Millennium Falcon
> Slinky Dog dash
> Rock n Roller
> Tower of Terror
> Mickey Runaway railway
> Star Tours
> Lightning McQueen
> 
> Epcot
> 
> 
> Guardians of the galazy
> Remy Ratatouille
> Mission Space
> Spaceship earth
> Test Track
> Soarin around the world


To get answers about your specific trip, it would be best to create this post as an individual thread in the ‘Theme Park Plans’ sub-forum as this thread is intended for general topics that will help all as opposed to specifics about your trip. People in that forum are happy to assist with specifics for individual trips.


----------



## Disneyhanna

scrappinginontario said:


> - When Annual Passholders are attempting to purchase Genie+, they may encounter a glitch IF the other people on their reservation have:
> - regular park tickets AND- those guests purchased Genie+ for length of stay for their tickets


I have a trip coming up as an AP holder where I will have a guest on my room reservation who does NOT have park ticket (or Genie+, obviously). I'm guessing I should be fine but does anyone have experience with this and purchasing Genie+ daily for just yourself?


----------



## Good&Plenty

We're staying at a Disney Springs hotel for our upcoming trip and planning on doing early entry.  Can you book $ILL once you tap into a park or at that park's true opening time?  Thank you.


----------



## Marionnette

Disneyhanna said:


> I have a trip coming up as an AP holder where I will have a guest on my room reservation who does NOT have park ticket (or Genie+, obviously). I'm guessing I should be fine but does anyone have experience with this and purchasing Genie+ daily for just yourself?


You will be fine. I had an AP last December and was able to buy Genie+ even though others in my villa did not have park reservations for the day.


----------



## Marionnette

Good&Plenty said:


> We're staying at a Disney Springs hotel for our upcoming trip and planning on doing early entry.  Can you book $ILL once you tap into a park or at that park's true opening time?  Thank you.


It's true park opening time. You can buy ILL$ even if you haven't tapped in but you will not be able to do so until the park formally opens.


----------



## Good&Plenty

Marionnette said:


> It's true park opening time. You can buy ILL$ even if you haven't tapped in but you will not be able to do so until the park formally opens.


Thank you!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Good&Plenty said:


> We're staying at a Disney Springs hotel for our upcoming trip and planning on doing early entry.  Can you book $ILL once you tap into a park or at that park's true opening time?  Thank you.





Marionnette said:


> It's true park opening time. You can buy ILL$ even if you haven't tapped in but you will not be able to do so until the park formally opens.


I’m confused.  @Good&Plenty says they are going  for EPTE. If their resort is eligible for ETPE are they not also eligible to purchase ILL$ at 7AM?


----------



## Good&Plenty

From my (limited) understanding, the DS hotels and a few others are eligible for early theme park entry but are not eligible for $ILL at 7am.  Edited to add info in case it helps anyone...

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/early-entry/

But for $ILL, from Disney's website:

_Guests of a Disney Resort Hotel and other select hotels: make your first selection at 7:00 AM on the day of your park visit (includes Guests of Walt Disney World Swan Hotel, Walt Disney World Dolphin Hotel and Shades of Green Resort®). All other Guests can make their first selection when the park opens._


----------



## scrappinginontario

Good&Plenty said:


> From my (limited) understanding, the DS hotels and a few others are eligible for early theme park entry but are not eligible for $ILL at 7am.  Edited to add info in case it helps anyone...
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/early-entry/
> 
> But for $ILL, from Disney's website:
> 
> _Guests of a Disney Resort Hotel and other select hotels: make your first selection at 7:00 AM on the day of your park visit (includes Guests of Walt Disney World Swan Hotel, Walt Disney World Dolphin Hotel and Shades of Green Resort®). All other Guests can make their first selection when the park opens._


Thanks.  I didn't realize there was a difference.  Good to learn.


----------



## CarolynFH

scrappinginontario said:


> Thanks.  I didn't realize there was a difference.  Good to learn.


Please add to the beginning posts of the ETPE and Genie+ threads! I always get confused too!


----------



## Tom_E_D

Good&Plenty said:


> From my (limited) understanding, the DS hotels and a few others are eligible for early theme park entry but are not eligible for $ILL at 7am.  Edited to add info in case it helps anyone...
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/early-entry/
> 
> But for $ILL, from Disney's website:
> 
> _Guests of a Disney Resort Hotel and other select hotels: make your first selection at 7:00 AM on the day of your park visit (includes Guests of Walt Disney World Swan Hotel, Walt Disney World Dolphin Hotel and Shades of Green Resort®). All other Guests can make their first selection when the park opens._


Despite not being included in the website language, the Swan Reserve also gets 7:00 ILLs . . . and Extended Evening.


----------



## Disneyhanna

Marionnette said:


> You will be fine. I had an AP last December and was able to buy Genie+ even though others in my villa did not have park reservations for the day.


Thank you so much, that makes me feel much better!


----------



## vinotinto

The first posts are very useful, thank you scrapping!  

I need help with the best strategy when hopping. I understand that you can book a G+ for a park you are hoping to  and that if the *first* LL is booked at 7AM for a park you are hopping to after 2:00, you will be eligible to book a 2nd LL 2 hours after the park where you booked your first LLopens. 

1. What happens if you booked your first g+ at a park that opened earlier (is the next one two hours after your booking or two hours after it opens?). Example, Park Reservation at AK, opens at 9am, first g+ booked at 7am for hopping at MK which opens at 8am. when can you book the next one?

2. Can you mix and match G+ at your current park and your hopping park, as long as you continue the rules of at least 2 hours after booking or after tapping at the last one you booked? (I.e., can you book MK, AK, MK, AK in the example above?

3. Can anyone share successful example of G+ with hopping? What did you book at which park when?


----------



## Davey Jones II

We will be closing the parks every day on our October trip (nine park days), so I don't think we'll be up by 7 a.m. on most days. If we're booking Individual Lightning Lanes somewhat later than that, how is the availability? Are ILLs available throughout the day, and if not, when are they usually sold out? 

I would have the same question for Genie+. Thanks!


----------



## JKitch

ROTR is the only one that consistently sells out at 7AM. The rest are usually available for at least a few hours. At least that is how it has been lately can always change before your trip.


----------



## state08

JKitch said:


> ROTR is the only one that consistently sells out at 7AM. The rest are usually available for at least a few hours. At least that is how it has been lately can always change before your trip.


Agreed, though I think that will depend on if GOTG is still doing VQ then. Whenever they decide to drop the VQ, I have to imagine GOTG ILL will sell out very quickly.

Though keep in mind, even if ILL are available later, you will likely have less time slots to choose from.


----------



## mikalkwin

I did not see the answer in this thread but…
How likely is it that I would get a refund for an ILL booked for the latest time available but that we couldn’t use due to a plane delay or cancellation or missed connection?


----------



## scrappinginontario

mikalkwin said:


> I did not see the answer in this thread but…
> How likely is it that I would get a refund for an ILL booked for the latest time available but that we couldn’t use due to a plane delay or cancellation or missed connection?


You can ask but there is no guarantee a refund would be issued.  Personally I would not book on a travel day given the challenges the airlines are currently facing.  it's more of a known risk you're willing to take if you choose to purchase.


----------



## Erica Ladd

vinotinto said:


> The first posts are very useful, thank you scrapping!
> 
> I need help with the best strategy when hopping. I understand that you can book a G+ for a park you are hoping to  and that if the *first* LL is booked at 7AM for a park you are hopping to after 2:00, you will be eligible to book a 2nd LL 2 hours after the park where you booked your first LLopens.
> 
> 1. What happens if you booked your first g+ at a park that opened earlier (is the next one two hours after your booking or two hours after it opens?). Example, Park Reservation at AK, opens at 9am, first g+ booked at 7am for hopping at MK which opens at 8am. when can you book the next one?
> 
> 2. Can you mix and match G+ at your current park and your hopping park, as long as you continue the rules of at least 2 hours after booking or after tapping at the last one you booked? (I.e., can you book MK, AK, MK, AK in the example above?
> 
> 3. Can anyone share successful example of G+ with hopping? What did you book at which park when?


1 - if you booked your first LL at MK that opens at 8am you can book your next one at 10am or as soon as you tap into your first LL
2-yes I believe so as long as it works with hopping times
3-not yet!!!


----------



## vinotinto

Davey Jones II said:


> We will be closing the parks every day on our October trip (nine park days), so I don't think we'll be up by 7 a.m. on most days. If we're booking Individual Lightning Lanes somewhat later than that, how is the availability? Are ILLs available throughout the day, and if not, when are they usually sold out?
> 
> I would have the same question for Genie+. Thanks!


I’m wondering this too. We’re not 7am type of people.


----------



## g-dad66

Davey Jones II said:


> We will be closing the parks every day on our October trip (nine park days), so I don't think we'll be up by 7 a.m. on most days. If we're booking Individual Lightning Lanes somewhat later than that, how is the availability? Are ILLs available throughout the day, and if not, when are they usually sold out?
> 
> I would have the same question for Genie+. Thanks!



According to thrill-data.com, today:

Rise sold out at 8:35 am
Avatar FoP sold out at 9:45 am (with sporadic availability popping up later)
Guardians sold out at 1:10 pm (with sporadic availability popping up later)
Mine Train sold out at 7:40 pm


----------



## TheDailyMoo

Davey Jones II said:


> We will be closing the parks every day on our October trip (nine park days), so I don't think we'll be up by 7 a.m. on most days. If we're booking Individual Lightning Lanes somewhat later than that, how is the availability? Are ILLs available throughout the day, and if not, when are they usually sold out?
> 
> I would have the same question for Genie+. Thanks!


Just got back from July 4th crowds and I can attest there was availability for mostly everything at some point well after 7 AM. But figure out what's most important for you and grab it first if your plans allow you to be flexible and then start adding on in order of most popular to least popular within the group of rides that you personally want to ride. Not sure that came out clearly but let the takeaway be that 4th of July was packed and I still had my pick of most rides. That does not mean we took them but I remember seeing everything available.


----------



## Davey Jones II

Thanks for the responses, all very helpful!


----------



## TeamSy

If our flight lands at 8:30 and we book our first LL as soon as we land, can we stack (get another at 11:30) even if we aren’t physically IN the park yet? 

So we are aiming to get Jungle Cruise for our first LL but by 8:30 when we could get on (I don’t think plane will have Wi-Fi) I’m sure the time will be later on in the day. So hoping to get a second LL at around 11:30 for something else and be in the park around noon.


----------



## g-dad66

TeamSy said:


> If our flight lands at 8:30 and we book our first LL as soon as we land, can we stack (get another at 11:30) even if we aren’t physically IN the park yet?
> 
> So we are aiming to get Jungle Cruise for our first LL but by 8:30 when we could get on (I don’t think plane will have Wi-Fi) I’m sure the time will be later on in the day. So hoping to get a second LL at around 11:30 for something else and be in the park around



You don't have to be the in park. You can book an LL from anywhere.

You will be able to get your second LL two hours after the park opens (so if MK opens at 9:00, you can get second LL at 11:00).


----------



## Racer X

Just got back from a "successful" visit to Epcot, MK and Disney Springs.  We managed to not kill each other, get heat stroke, get struck by lightning and see most everything we wanted 

Thanks to all the suggestions posted here.  Really helped navigating the parks and app.

I am by no means afraid of tech, but been some time since our last visit so had to relearn basically everything!  Happy to share my noob visit and give back, these might be common sense or open knowledge but were new to me:  (in no specific order)

1. You can purchase your G+ when you get up at 7 to book your LL or VQ.  I think it's worth the extra $15.  We were able to ride most everything w/o waiting in the 95 degree heat.   Spash mountain may have paid for itself just by not waiting in that outside line.  (remember to book a new ride every 2 hrs or after riding your reserved ride!)

2. Got a VQ to GoG by using time.gov to press the button at exactly 7am.  Even at that i was boarding group 38.... sounds daunting right?  Well we were called back at 9:45am.  Oh Crap - better get moving!

3. Do Not i repeat do NOT attempt to shop at the Vineland Outlets.  Holy Christmas week parking nightmare.  After circling 3x decided to leave.  This was a 12pm.  Onto Disney Springs - 1st visit since rebuild and dam its big!  AND CROWDED!  Almost more than the parks it seemed.  If  asking google for directions ask for Disney Springs PARKING.  We had to circle back to access the lots.  Really enjoyed the Coke bar.

4. Speaking of crowds - I can't complain.  Asked a few CMs they said it was quieter since July4.  Either way manageable for summer peak. 

5. Weather: Center of the Sun HOT. Bring cool towels etc and cool off every couple of rides inside somewhere with A/C.  Late day rain - monsoon rain with hellfire and brimstone lightning.  Be careful!

6. To use your park tickets:  For Android: I saved my ticket to google pay.  I then had to open the google pay app, have the ticket on the screen, and press flat against the reader.  This worked for park entrance AND for your return LL time.  Apple watch just tapped it, and iphone use double click on the power button, or open apple wallet.   Please note you will NOT get a plastic park ticket or room key unless you REQUEST it from guest relations.

7. Stayed at AllStar Movies.  Been a while and the rooms felt smaller to me.. i am sure that is just me obvioulsy lol but they had a murphy bed in our room that was bulky and we lost the small table as a result.  It wasn't my favorite but the rooms have all since been redone with nice furniture and fixtures.  What was missing was nice Disney touches... just a few pics... no wallpaper, carpet etc that was there before.  Nice but could have been more "disney" finishes.

8. The app is really well done and super useful... use it!  The tip board will help you navigate the park and save time.  Speaking of time we pre-ordered dining while waiting in a ride line, showed up, bypassed the line and picked up our order.  Super helpful!

9. They charge for parking now... "just another excuse to pick a man's pocket"

10. Security and entrance lines moved very quickly.

11. CM and staff were very helpful and seemed cheery enough.  The parks were immaculate.

Think that's it... if i can be any help i will try to answer any additional questions!


----------



## TheDailyMoo

Racer X said:


> 5. Weather: Center of the Sun HOT. Bring cool towels etc and cool off every couple of rides inside somewhere with A/C. Late day rain - monsoon rain with hellfire and brimstone lightning. Be careful!


I can deal with heat and thought I was being a baby until a few CMs that were local said that even Floridians couldn't take that kind of heat we were experiencing. One said how it used to rain and cool off (I knew this from prior visits) but that that wasn't even happening anymore. Any rain would not only keep the heat but add a ton more humidity. It was brutal at times! Hey Hollywood Studios maybe figure out a way to get some more shade!


----------



## Racer X

To your point, 1 CM i spoke with had been working there for 30 years... 30 YEARS!  And never remembers it being this hot.  That really says something.


----------



## TheDailyMoo

Racer X said:


> To your point, 1 CM i spoke with had been working there for 30 years... 30 YEARS!  And never remembers it being this hot.  That really says something.


It's the kind of heat that sears you lol


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

So a friend of mine is going to Disney with his family in the coming days. He has a MDE account, and has his two family members added to it ( They don't have MDE accounts, how is that possible? Maybe hes mistaken )

They basically have 3 phones logged into the same account. He had 2 questions:

1. Can one person on each phone attempt to get VQ and ILL at the same time, even with them logged into one account? If not, I assume everyone needs to make their own?

Secondly, if only 2 people out of the 3 want to ride something with genie plus or ill, can you take a person off ( As in the main person account, can they remove themselves from the ride, but put the 2 guests only? )

Thanks


----------



## Racer X

I can speak to this as i just did the same thing.  3 of us had app open using my login info.  

They recommend you do NOT all try to get the VQ at once as it confuses the system.  What i can recommend is that 1 person gets the VQ and another does the LL - however i can tell you it takes literally seconds to get the VQ because u will either get it or not... then just book the LL.  I had no problem getting the VQ for GOG and a LL at test track by 10am.

Yes you can uncheck someone who does not want to ride a ride...


----------



## scrappinginontario

Good&Plenty said:


> From my (limited) understanding, the DS hotels and a few others are eligible for early theme park entry but are not eligible for $ILL at 7am.  Edited to add info in case it helps anyone...
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/early-entry/
> 
> But for $ILL, from Disney's website:
> 
> _Guests of a Disney Resort Hotel and other select hotels: make your first selection at 7:00 AM on the day of your park visit (includes Guests of Walt Disney World Swan Hotel, Walt Disney World Dolphin Hotel and Shades of Green Resort®). All other Guests can make their first selection when the park opens._


 ILL$ post on page 1 updated.  Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## Leigh L

One thing that seems to have changed for the Virtual Queue is that you can edit riders before the 7 a.m. mark (we did it at 6:58 on our recent trip) and be ready to go.  I was pleasantly surprised by this. 

This is a huge improvement from the process used in earlier RoTR days!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Racer X said:


> I can speak to this as i just did the same thing.  3 of us had app open using my login info.
> 
> They recommend you do NOT all try to get the VQ at once as it confuses the system.  What i can recommend is that 1 person gets the VQ and another does the LL - however i can tell you it takes literally seconds to get the VQ because u will either get it or not... then just book the LL.  I had no problem getting the VQ for GOG and a LL at test track by 10am.
> 
> Yes you can uncheck someone who does not want to ride a ride...



Ok great so as long as three people are logged into the same MDE account, they can try at the same time ( just make its not for the same thing )


----------



## cakebaker

scrappinginontario said:


> - When Annual Passholders are attempting to purchase Genie+, they may encounter a glitch IF the other people on their reservation have:
> - regular park tickets AND- those guests purchased Genie+ for length of stay for their tickets


At WDW now and I’m the only passholder, the rest of group has hopper tickets with genie+ purchased for length of stay. I’ve had no  problem buying mine through the app every morning.  I don’t know if they’ve fixed the issue or I’m just lucky.


----------



## grapefruitjellybean

I'm so lost here.
Let's say I want a chill  morning to sleep in a bit, eat a leisurely brunch, and not have to fight a toddler for a seat on the bus (jk)
Magic Kingdom opens at 9:00 so at 7:00 I book my first LL for 2:00pm for Jungle Cruise. Am I eligible to book my next ride at 9:00am, or after I ride JC? 
Do I keep booking rides every 120 minutes until the park closes? Or do I have to ride something before I can book another one. How many rides can I stack in one day? 
Thanks!


----------



## brockash

If MK opens at 9am...you can book the following times without being in the park;

7am
11am (2 hrs. after park opening)
1pm
3pm
5pm
7pm
etc.

If you go to the park and book a fastpass 10am for example and ride at 10am, you can book your next fastpassas soon as you scan in at your first fastpass ride...so like 10:01.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

Assuming MK is your first park of the day, you can book LL starting at 7AM.  Keep in mind, LL reservations will show you the 'next available' time, so if you want a 2PM time slot, you'll need to keep checking back until all the morning and early afternoon times are gone.  You can't select a specific time slot like you can with the ILL paid attractions.  If you make your JC LL, and MK opens at 9, you can make a second LL reservation 2 hours after park opening - so 11AM.  You can then basically make the reservations every 2 hours the rest of the day, unless you get to a point you have entered the last LL attraction you reserved.  For example, you get JC at 2PM.  At 1PM, you make a Peter Pan LL and get 1:30 (not realistic, but an example).  You ride PP and then head to JC at 2PM.  After you tap into the JC queue at that point, you'd have no more LLs, so you could make another right away.  But if at 1PM, you get Peter Pan for 4PM, then you're back to every 2 hours....

Hope I didn't make it worse!  I think the most important thing to keep in mind is if you make a LL at 7AM, you have to wait until 2 hours after park opening for your next.


----------



## grapefruitjellybean

thanxfornoticin said:


> Assuming MK is your first park of the day, you can book LL starting at 7AM.  Keep in mind, LL reservations will show you the 'next available' time, so if you want a 2PM time slot, you'll need to keep checking back until all the morning and early afternoon times are gone.  You can't select a specific time slot like you can with the ILL paid attractions.  If you make your JC LL, and MK opens at 9, you can make a second LL reservation 2 hours after park opening - so 11AM.  You can then basically make the reservations every 2 hours the rest of the day, unless you get to a point you have entered the last LL attraction you reserved.  For example, you get JC at 2PM.  At 1PM, you make a Peter Pan LL and get 1:30 (not realistic, but an example).  You ride PP and then head to JC at 2PM.  After you tap into the JC queue at that point, you'd have no more LLs, so you could make another right away.  But if at 1PM, you get Peter Pan for 4PM, then you're back to every 2 hours....
> 
> Hope I didn't make it worse!  I think the most important thing to keep in mind is if you make a LL at 7AM, you have to wait until 2 hours after park opening for your next.


I have 2 degrees and I'm not a complete dummy but Disney is starting to make me question my intelligence. 
I have a new business idea too: hire a local with an AP to Genie+ my day. Cheaper than the VIP tour too.


----------



## scrappinginontario

cakebaker said:


> At WDW now and I’m the only passholder, the rest of group has hopper tickets with genie+ purchased for length of stay. I’ve had no  problem buying mine through the app every morning.  I don’t know if they’ve fixed the issue or I’m just lucky.


Thanks so much for the update!  Glad to hear it's working for you!

Has anyone else had a similar/different experience in the past few weeks (let's use a date of Jun 8, 2022 when the ticket changes were made re: pre-purchasing Genie +) who might be able to share their experience?  Will update information on page 1 if this is no longer happening.


----------



## scrappinginontario

scrappinginontario said:


> *GENIE+ STRATEGIES*
> 
> - Genie+ is most useful for Magic Kingdom and Disney’s Hollywood Studios. It will save you less time waiting in Standby Lines at Epcot and Animal Kingdom.
> 
> - For high-demand attractions, book your first LL promptly at 7:00 am. (Pay for Genie+ prior to 7:00 am, so you are ready to go at 7.)
> 
> - Two or more of your group can be logged into the MyDisneyExperience (MDE) app at the same time _(either in the same account or separate accounts_), and one can book Genie+ for SDD, while the other books and pays for ILL$ for RotR.
> 
> - The only attraction that will currently “sell out” rapidly is Slinky Dog Dash (SDD) at Disney’s Hollywood Studios (DHS). LLs are typically gone before 7:10 am. However, some availability may re-appear in the 7:10 to 7:15 am time range, so you can keep checking.
> 
> - Test Track may sell out before park opening at Epcot. Nothing is likely to sell out at Magic Kingdom or Animal Kingdom prior to park opening.
> 
> - At Magic Kingdom, Jungle Cruise will have the latest return times, followed by Peter Pan. At DHS, Millennium Falcon will have the latest return times after Slinky Dog Dash.
> 
> - A common strategy is to book high-demand attractions for later in the day so that you have 2 or more attractions stacked for late afternoon/evening. This can be particularly useful for your second park if you are park-hopping.
> 
> - You can book an LL at a park for which you don’t have a reservation if you have a Park Hopper ticket. In this situation, Genie+ will only offer you the first available time after 2:00 pm (the time when park hopping is allowed).
> 
> - If the first LL is booked at 7AM for a park you are hopping to after 2:00, you will be eligible to book a 2nd LL 2 hours after the park where you booked your first LL opens.  E.g:
> 
> Park reservation for DHS which opens at 8:00AM
> 7:00AM book LL for MK which opens at 9:00AM
> Eligible to book second LL at 11:00AM - 2 hours after the park which you booked your first LL opens
> - Here is an example of how LL stacking can be done (real example from November 6, 2021, at Disney’s Hollywood Studios)
> 7:05 am:      Book Slinky Dog Dash for 5:25-6:25
> 11:00 am:    Book Millennium Falcon for 4:20-5:20
> 1:00 pm:      Book Tower of Terror for 7:30-8:30
> 3:00 pm:      Book Rock n Roller Coaster for 6:55-7:55
> 5:00 pm:      Could have booked Toy Story Mania for 6:30-7:30
> 
> - Here is an example of selecting LLs as soon as possible to maximize number of LL attractions (hypothetical example from Magic Kingdom)
> 7:00 am:      Book Peter Pan for 9:30-10:30
> 9:10 am:      Ride Winnie the Pooh
> 9:30 am:      Tap in Peter Pan, Book Big Thunder Mountain for 10:00-10:30
> 9:45 am:      Ride Splash Mountain
> 10:15 am:    Tap in Big Thunder, Book Haunted Mansion for 11:30-12:30
> 10:45 am:    Ride Pirates of the Caribbean
> 11:30 am:    Tap in Haunted Mansion, Book Small World for 12:45-1:45
> 12:00 pm:    Time for Lunch (Genie+ has gotten you 4 LLs so far, and in the afternoon, you can probably get LL for Buzz Lightyear, Under the Sea, Barnstomer, Dumbo and/or others. Fill in the time between LLs with Mickey’s PhilharMagic, Monsters Inc Laugh Floor, Tomorrowland Transit Authority, and/or Carousel of Progress. Also you may have booked ILL$ for Seven Dwarfs and Space Mountain in the afternoon.)
> 
> - Guests are reporting that their experience is that stacking LL's works best at DHS while selecting LLs as soon as possible is a good strategy for MK.
> 
> - You can pin one or more attractions to the top of the Tip Board by selecting it as your only Top Pick in the free Genie part of the app. Or you can also select Top Picks through the Edit Selections link at the top of the Tip Board. This is very useful when you are in a hurry to book a particular attraction. Pin it to the top of the Tip Board. Then after booking, replace it with the next one that you will be going for. This saves time not having to scroll down through alphabetical list of attractions.
> 
> - Most LL will sell out at some point during the day, so keep an eye on the available times.
> View attachment 641058
> 
> - You will be allowed to purchase Genie+ at any point during the day
> 
> - Play around with the Tip Board prior to your trip to get a handle on how it works.


@grapefruitjellybean, Post 5 of this thread covers a couple of stacking options as do what many others have shared in this thread.  Reading the past few pages should be very helpful.


----------



## Tom_E_D

thanxfornoticin said:


> Assuming MK is your first park of the day, you can book LL starting at 7AM.  Keep in mind, LL reservations will show you the 'next available' time, so if you want a 2PM time slot, you'll need to keep checking back until all the morning and early afternoon times are gone.  You can't select a specific time slot like you can with the ILL paid attractions.  If you make your JC LL, and MK opens at 9, you can make a second LL reservation 2 hours after park opening - so 11AM.  You can then basically make the reservations every 2 hours the rest of the day, unless you get to a point you have entered the last LL attraction you reserved.  For example, you get JC at 2PM.  At 1PM, you make a Peter Pan LL and get 1:30 (not realistic, but an example).  You ride PP and then head to JC at 2PM.  After you tap into the JC queue at that point, you'd have no more LLs, so you could make another right away.  But if at 1PM, you get Peter Pan for 4PM, then you're back to every 2 hours....
> 
> Hope I didn't make it worse!  I think the most important thing to keep in mind is if you make a LL at 7AM, you have to wait until 2 hours after park opening for your next.


If your most-recently-booked G+ LL is Peter Pan, then tapping into Peter Pan allows you to book another. You do not have to wait until you tap into the previously-booked Jungle Cruise. It is possible to book another G+ LL after tapping into your most-recently-booked one even though you still have some earlier-booked ones that haven't been used yet.


----------



## Nevada Jen

I think I am close to understanding this.  One last question.  If I book a LL at 7 for 9:10 time at MK on a day MK opens at 9 and I tap in to the ride at 9:15, am I then eligible to book another LL immediately or do I still need to wait until 11 to book another one?


----------



## thanxfornoticin

Tom_E_D said:


> If your most-recently-booked G+ LL is Peter Pan, then tapping into Peter Pan allows you to book another. You do not have to wait until you tap into the previously-booked Jungle Cruise. It is possible to book another G+ LL after tapping into your most-recently-booked one even though you still have some earlier-booked ones that haven't been used yet.


I was thinking in the back of my head if that might be the case, but I thought we tried something similar in March and it didn't work as expected.  I thought if we had a LL in the queue later in the day, the 2-hour requirement came into play for all other LLs prior.  There was a time they tried to close a loophole where people were grabbing an extra LL after tapping into one.  Even after using it a dozen times this year. I'm still learning cans and cannots!


----------



## Sunelis

Nevada Jen said:


> I think I am close to understanding this.  One last question.  If I book a LL at 7 for 9:10 time at MK on a day MK opens at 9 and I tap in to the ride at 9:15, am I then eligible to book another LL immediately or do I still need to wait until 11 to book another one?


Yes you can book another one as soon as you tap in.


----------



## grapefruitjellybean

thanxfornoticin said:


> I was thinking in the back of my head if that might be the case, but I thought we tried something similar in March and it didn't work as expected.  I thought if we had a LL in the queue later in the day, the 2-hour requirement came into play for all other LLs prior.  There was a time they tried to close a loophole where people were grabbing an extra LL after tapping into one.  Even after using it a dozen times this year. I'm still learning cans and cannots!


So many rules!


----------



## robinb

When are people buying G+ these days?  When I was at WDW in May I had a very hard time purchasing G+ any time after 6:40 am.  It would not allow me to simply purchase G+ from any of the links earlier than 7:00 am and then not after 7:00 am without also attempting to book a time-slot.  I finally figured out that I could tap on a time slot and system would let me buy G+ but I then had to go back and actually book a time slot.  That ate up precious seconds/minutes.

Is the system working better these days at 7:00?  I really don't want to stay awake past midnight and then get up less than 7 hours later to fork over money for G+.


----------



## LadyNia

Are those with MNSSHP tickets allowed to book Genie+ with their tickets? Planning to be at MK that day and want to stack a few rides for 4-6pm. Wondering if I'd be competing with party goers.


----------



## scrappinginontario

LadyNia said:


> Are those with MNSSHP tickets allowed to book Genie+ with their tickets? Planning to be at MK that day and want to stack a few rides for 4-6pm. Wondering if I'd be competing with party goers.


Only guests with a park reservation or a PH ticket plus Genie+ are eligible to book LL passes.


----------



## JeannieNM

Headed to Disney World July 24, 2022
I have read a lot of Genie+ information and even tried it at Disneyland yesterday. I am still confused. Can someone explain or provide a link to understanding how you stack return times? Yesterday and I could only have one return time or at least that is how it seemed? 

How do Magic Bands work with Genie+? I do not want to pull out my phone all the time. Please explain how the magic bands works with Genie+ and also with DAS if you know. 

Thank you so much for the help.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Disneyland is much better for Genie plus as usually your return time falls within 2 hours of booking the ride, the time constraint to booking your next ride, so you're riding that ride, then making your next selection. 

Disney World is rough because other than a few exceptions, most of the time, your return times will be greater than 2 hours.  So because of that, people will try to get return times for mid to late afternoon for the first ride, then with each selection starting 2 hours after park opening.

Example at Hollywood Studios (no idea if this would be close to accurate so don't use as actual guide)

7am - book first ride 5pm return for Slinky Dog Dash
Also at 7, you can book your ILL$ for Rise of the Resistance - 630pm
8:30 - park opens
10:30 - eligible to book next LL - 6pm return for Millennium Falcon.
12:30 - eligible to book next LL - 4pm for Rocking rollercoaster
2:30 - eligible to book next LL - 4pm for Tower of Terror.
4pm - you have 2 rides booked.  When you scan into Tower of Terror, (last ride booked), you can choose next LL, even if the 2 hour window hasn't expired.  Scan into ToT at 4:05
4:06 - eligible to book next LL - Star Tours at 6pm.

So, now, with all your return times in the afternoon, they're stacked one after the other and you'll have a few hours of not waiting in line as you go from one LL to the next.

Unfortunately, your magic band doesn't do much for you as far as not having to use your phone.  The magic band only scans you into the park and onto each Lightning Lane.  You still need your phone to book the next LL pass, etc.  If you are booking each return time for 2+ hours out, , just set an alarm for your next pass selection time, which for pass 2, is always 2 hours after the park opens, then every 2 hours after.  The part where you really need your phone is if the ride you want is sold out, but you want to keep trying anyway due to random drops either from Disney or another guest just cancelled, you may want to try refreshing for 10 to 15 minutes to see if that ride ever opens up.  But again, all on your phone. 

With DAS, I'm not as familiar, but I believe for that, you go to the ride and get a return time that is usually as far into the future as if you had stayed in line.  It just gives those who are unable to wait in line, the freedom to wait in line from somewhere else.  

Good luck and enjoy your trip!


----------



## scrappinginontario

JeannieNM said:


> Headed to Disney World July 24, 2022
> I have read a lot of Genie+ information and even tried it at Disneyland yesterday. I am still confused. Can someone explain or provide a link to understanding how you stack return times? Yesterday and I could only have one return time or at least that is how it seemed?
> 
> How do Magic Bands work with Genie+? I do not want to pull out my phone all the time. Please explain how the magic bands works with Genie+ and also with DAS if you know.
> 
> Thank you so much for the help.


Post 5 of this thread explains a couple  different stacking options.

If your LL time is open to return to an attraction, you will be able to scan your band to access the LL for the attraction.  You will not need to use your phone.  The same will happen if you have a DAS return time.


----------



## serenitygr

I’ve been doing LOTS of reading trying to prepare for our October trip. I keep reading about people “stacking” their LL for late afternoon/ evening. So they say at 7am they book their first one for a ride late that afternoon, and go from there. 
My question is this: how are they getting a LL time to show up for that late when they are booking at 7am? Because from what I see every time I look, you do not get to choose a LL time, and early in the morning all the available times show as much earlier. 
Thank you !!


----------



## scrappinginontario

serenitygr said:


> I’ve been doing LOTS of reading trying to prepare for our October trip. I keep reading about people “stacking” their LL for late afternoon/ evening. So they say at 7am they book their first one for a ride late that afternoon, and go from there.
> My question is this: how are they getting a LL time to show up for that late when they are booking at 7am? Because from what I see every time I look, you do not get to choose a LL time, and early in the morning all the available times show as much earlier.
> Thank you !!


Post 5 of this thread explains stacking.  Some of the more popular attractions very quickly display return times later in the day/evening.


----------



## serenitygr

scrappinginontario said:


> Post 5 of this thread explains stacking.  Some of the more popular attractions very quickly display return times later in the day/evening.


I have studied that post  I’m just trying to figure out how at 7 am they book an evening LL- I must not be looking at the same rides I guess


----------



## han22735

serenitygr said:


> I have studied that post  I’m just trying to figure out how at 7 am they book an evening LL- I must not be looking at the same rides I guess


That's correct.  Only a select few pop up for late in the afternoon that quick.  Mainly SDD, TT, Remy, JC...The majority take some more time to get there.


----------



## scrappinginontario

han22735 said:


> That's correct.  Only a select few pop up for late in the afternoon that quick.  Mainly SDD, TT, Remy, JC...The majority take some more time to get there.


Yes, Peter Pan is another one that quickly fills.


----------



## JeannieNM

How do magic bands work with Genie +. Or better yet how do magic bands work?


----------



## scrappinginontario

JeannieNM said:


> How do magic bands work with Genie +. Or better yet how do magic bands work?


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/faq/bands-cards/understanding-magic-band

There are also many threads on this board chatting about MagicBands.


----------



## KNJWDW

Due to our flight time, I won’t be able to start scheduling LL for MK until we land around 9:40 am.  We don’t plan to go to the park until around 5 or 6pm.   As of now MK is open until 10pm.  Does it still make sense to use genie+ this day, or will I be too far behind everyone else that’s stacking LLs?  We have another day and a half planned at MK for our trip. 

Thanks!


----------



## scrappinginontario

KNJWDW said:


> Due to our flight time, I won’t be able to start scheduling LL for MK until we land around 9:40 am.  We don’t plan to go to the park until around 5 or 6pm.   As of now MK is open until 10pm.  Does it still make sense to use genie+ this day, or will I be too far behind everyone else that’s stacking LLs?  We have another day and a half planned at MK for our trip.
> 
> Thanks!


You will only have missed the 7AM drop so if it were me, if I was planning on purchasing G+ that day I still would.  What might make a difference is taking into consideration what time we need to wake up for our flight?  If you're already in the air at 7AM you may not find you want to stay very late in the park.


----------



## KNJWDW

scrappinginontario said:


> You will only have missed the 7AM drop so if it were me, if I was planning on purchasing G+ that day I still would.  What might make a difference is taking into consideration what time we need to wake up for our flight?  If you're already in the air at 7AM you may not find you want to stay very late in the park.


That’s a good point about being up early.   Our flight is at 6am, so it will be a long day.  We usually run on adrenaline the first day!


----------



## JeannieNM

scrappinginontario said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/faq/bands-cards/understanding-magic-band
> 
> There are also many threads on this board chatting about MagicBands.


Thank you.


----------



## JeannieNM

hi. 
We are arriving at Hollywood studios around 3. It is our first park. If we start stacking at 7 will our return times be too early? Any suggestions on how to go about making the most of being awake at 7 just not at the park? Thank you


----------



## TheDailyMoo

The funny thing about Genie+ is it's like starting a new job. You can learn and prepare for it all you want but until you start work that first day you won't really know how things go. But the best part is you learn pretty much that first day "on the job". The anxiety of knowing what to do with Genie+ is worse than actually using Genie+ successfully. Just keep your expectations low to only getting three decent rides and the rest is gravy.


----------



## Erica Ladd

JeannieNM said:


> hi.
> We are arriving at Hollywood studios around 3. It is our first park. If we start stacking at 7 will our return times be too early? Any suggestions on how to go about making the most of being awake at 7 just not at the park? Thank you


 Book SDD at 7 or a few minutes after and it should give you a time close to 3 pm almost immediately. Then book your next one at 2 hours after opening and every two hours after that. Try to make the LLs booked later be for earlier times (close to when you can enter park and tap into a ride) as you can book another LL after tapping in to your latest booked LL.


----------



## Disneymad1993

Hi,

Will be arriving in a couple of weeks from the UK for a two week stay at Disney. 

Was just wondering if there’s been any issues with purchasing Genie+ in the morning. Like at 6am time?

I’ve heard of people waking up at midnight to purchase Genie+ for that day and to be honest that sounds horrible! I wouldn’t want to break up my sleep every night that I want Genie+!


----------



## Marionnette

Disneymad1993 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will be arriving in a couple of weeks from the UK for a two week stay at Disney.
> 
> Was just wondering if there’s been any issues with purchasing Genie+ in the morning. Like at 6am time?
> 
> I’ve heard of people waking up at midnight to purchase Genie+ for that day and to be honest that sounds horrible! I wouldn’t want to break up my sleep every night that I want Genie+!


There are currently no reports of G+ selling out before 7 AM. Actually, I think that there are no reports of it selling out...period. I suppose that there is always the possibility that it could sell out during the busiest times but it hasn't sold out on any day to date.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Marionnette said:


> There are currently no reports of G+ selling out before 7 AM. Actually, I think that there are no reports of it selling out...period. I suppose that there is always the possibility that it could sell out during the busiest times but it hasn't sold out on any day to date.


You’re correct, it has never sold out.  

I don’t see any problems  @Disneymad1993 with waiting to purchase just before 7AM.


----------



## Bowen9475

I’ve read through many of these posts. Still have a couple questions about Genie +. You can choose an attraction at 7:00, then the next one 2 hours after park opening. Is that the official time or does it work from early entry time? Also, at Studios, has anyone been able to choose another attraction right after tapping in to one? And for Studios, I’ve seen it suggested to try for later times. Has anyone had good success with choosing earlier in the day times? Thanks


----------



## Andrewh2020

Erica Ladd said:


> Book SDD at 7 or a few minutes after and it should give you a time close to 3 pm almost immediately. Then book your next one at 2 hours after opening and every two hours after that. Try to make the LLs booked later be for earlier times (close to when you can enter park and tap into a ride) as you can book another LL after tapping in to your latest booked LL.


I fully understand genie+ with the exception of one thing, and I think you're getting at that with this comment. Let me set up a hypothetical.

I Plan on being in HS by 11:30am. I book SDD at 7am for 11:45am. I then book ToT at 11am for 2pm.

So in this scenario I'm under the impression that I can't book another until 1pm. But it seems that you are saying I would be able to book another at 11:45am after tapping into SDD even though I just booked ToT at 11am. Is this correct?


----------



## DMLAINI

Stacking question - we are sleeping in on our EPCOT & Animal Kingdom days.   I'll get up before 7 to buy Genie+ & make our first LL before going back to bed.   How to I get later times for LL?  TT & Navi are our top priorities for each park.   What if they're only offered at times that are too early for us?


----------



## GBRforWDW

Bowen9475 said:


> I’ve read through many of these posts. Still have a couple questions about Genie +. You can choose an attraction at 7:00, then the next one 2 hours after park opening. Is that the official time or does it work from early entry time? Also, at Studios, has anyone been able to choose another attraction right after tapping in to one? And for Studios, I’ve seen it suggested to try for later times. Has anyone had good success with choosing earlier in the day times? Thanks


2 hours after official park opening.   At Studios, you'll probably just get 1 early ride if you shoot for an early time, but I still like that strategy as you get your second pick sooner than the 2 hours after park opening.  It helps if you stay onsite and plan to head straight for SDD, so your 7am selection is MMRR, MFSR or something like that where if you're on right at 7, you're more likely to get that early return time.


----------



## Erica Ladd

Andrewh2020 said:


> I fully understand genie+ with the exception of one thing, and I think you're getting at that with this comment. Let me set up a hypothetical.
> 
> I Plan on being in HS by 11:30am. I book SDD at 7am for 11:45am. I then book ToT at 11am for 2pm.
> 
> So in this scenario I'm under the impression that I can't book another until 1pm. But it seems that you are saying I would be able to book another at 11:45am after tapping into SDD even though I just booked ToT at 11am. Is this correct?


No. If you booked TOT for noon, you could then get an additional LL after tapping into TT.  It’s either every two hours after official park open (where you booked your first LL) OR after tapping into your most recently made LL. Since you made TOT last at 11am for 2pm you would need to wait until 1pm to book again


----------



## Bowen9475

Another question re: Studios. What if, at 7 you make a LL for late afternoon/early evening. Then 2 hours after opening you make one for mid morning and use it soon afterwards. Then, can you make another one after tapping in to the mid morning one? The later afternoon LL will just be waiting.


----------



## Erica Ladd

Bowen9475 said:


> Another question re: Studios. What if, at 7 you make a LL for late afternoon/early evening. Then 2 hours after opening you make one for mid morning and use it soon afterwards. Then, can you make another one after tapping in to the mid morning one? The later afternoon LL will just be waiting.


Yes


----------



## Neverbeast

Bowen9475 said:


> Another question re: Studios. What if, at 7 you make a LL for late afternoon/early evening. Then 2 hours after opening you make one for mid morning and use it soon afterwards. Then, can you make another one after tapping in to the mid morning one? The later afternoon LL will just be waiting.


Yes, that’s how it works. Once you tap your latest booked you can book another, even if you have more stacked for later.


----------



## Bowen9475

Thank you all!


----------



## CarolynFH

I just wanted to thank everyone here who’s reported their experiences and provided guidance and patiently answered the same questions over and over. We didn’t want to visit the parks until early evening last week, and after learning from this thread we were able to stack all day for MK and ride 8 rides, plus enjoy Casey’s hot dogs, between 6 PM and 11 PM. Being able to overlap return times is a major improvement over FP+, too - we couldn’t have done it without that feature of Genie+.


----------



## Mamiamjo

What is the earliest Genie+ return time? I've seen people mention 9:05 (assuming a 9:00 opening) or times like that, but was wondering if 9:00 was the absolute earliest or, if the park opens earlier than that, would there possibly be a time close to park opening (earlier than 9)?
For example, with AK opening at 8:00, could I book something with a return time at 8:05 or so and then get a second one when I tap into that ride?


----------



## Erica Ladd

Mamiamjo said:


> What is the earliest Genie+ return time? I've seen people mention 9:05 (assuming a 9:00 opening) or times like that, but was wondering if 9:00 was the absolute earliest or, if the park opens earlier than that, would there possibly be a time close to park opening (earlier than 9)?
> For example, with AK opening at 8:00, could I book something with a return time at 8:05 or so and then get a second one when I tap into that ride?


yes


----------



## magickingdomprincess

scrappinginontario said:


> You can ask but there is no guarantee a refund would be issued.  Personally I would not book on a travel day given the challenges the airlines are currently facing.  it's more of a known risk you're willing to take if you choose to purchase.



I was able to get a refund in June for our travel day for both LL and ILL.  We were supposed to arrive at 2:30 but our flight into Orlando was cancelled and we didn't arrive until 9 pm.  I called from the airport and they issued a refund.  YMMV of course but I had no issues.


----------



## TheDailyMoo

I'm telling ya I hate the idea of paying money for what used to be basically be free but then again this really is a much better system IF you're able to use it to your fullest. With a toddler for the first time I definitely didn't use it to its' fullest capacity but then again shelling out $45 just to not wait 70-90 minutes for Peter Pan and 90 minutes for Jungle Cruise was worth every penny. But I keep telling my wife if this were the old days where it was just me and her in the parks all day? Man oh man could I game this system and get my money's worth and it seems some people really are doing it up right. But I feel bad for larger families...it's still not right to be charging but the system itself is actually much better than the old  fastpass I've decided. Except of course the whole making plans day of and being a little flexible...but besides that...


----------



## laughinplace199

Has anyone heard about ILL's possibly changing after Aug. 7?  For example, Mickey & Minnie Runaway Railway is a Genie+ option now, but may be moved to the ILL choices?  There were other rides in other parks as well.  We are going Aug 12.


----------



## lovethesun12

laughinplace199 said:


> Has anyone heard about ILL's possibly changing after Aug. 7?  For example, Mickey & Minnie Runaway Railway is a Genie+ option now, but may be moved to the ILL choices?  There were other rides in other parks as well.  We are going Aug 12.


I'm going around the same time and wondering the same thing. I guess the lack of an announcement means they will probably go back to ILL?


----------



## Neverbeast

I hope they leave it, it seems like it really stabilized the system and had led to more people being satisfied with availability. Especially since they’ll need that bandwidth with the holidays in a few months anyway right?


----------



## mikalkwin

They could announce any changes last minute. They don’t have to announce it early.


----------



## Genie+

My hope is they leave it as is with just one ILL and the rest in G+.  Guest satisfaction concerned WDW enough to make the June 8 changes.  It’d be a step backwards to reduce availability going into the fall and holiday crowds.


----------



## scrappinginontario

laughinplace199 said:


> Has anyone heard about ILL's possibly changing after Aug. 7?  For example, Mickey & Minnie Runaway Railway is a Genie+ option now, but may be moved to the ILL choices?  There were other rides in other parks as well.  We are going Aug 12.


At this time the 4 attractions are going back to ILL$ attractions.  Any changes to that will be talked about on the boards for sure.


----------



## lovethesun12

scrappinginontario said:


> At this time the 4 attractions are going back to ILL$ attractions.  Any changes to that will be talked about on the boards for sure.


Yeah those are my thoughts too. They already did make the announcement really, it's happening August 7th at this point.


----------



## Princesca

I keep seeing people say they are practicing with G+, but how? I can't seem to use it without a ticket/park res.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Princesca said:


> I keep seeing people say they are practicing with G+, but how? I can't seem to use it without a ticket/park res.


I’m guessing you would need at least a park reservation to practice.  I don’t have a ticket or reservation and the only thing I can do to ‘practice’ is select a LL but I cannot get any further than that.


----------



## pens4821

Princesca said:


> I keep seeing people say they are practicing with G+, but how? I can't seem to use it without a ticket/park res.



I’m not sure, but maybe just seeing what is available when. Before my trip in March I’d look early then every couple hours just to see what was available. It was very helpful. That way I knew which rides seemed to go faster than others and which ones I should prioritize.


----------



## LuvDisney09

*Hi everyone, 
Probably stupid question but we just booked a last minute trip 8/10 to 8/12. If I want to make an individual lightning lane for 8/10 and we are en route to parks will I be able to make it at 7am since I'm staying on property that night but may physically still be an hour away from parks. Or do would I have to wait for park open. 

Thanks in advance *


----------



## cjlong88

You can book LL's from anywhere. You do not need to be in the parks!


----------



## Isabelle12345

I haven’t been following this closely, but does anyone know if the « add another guest » feature works for genie+?
We are going as a large group (14) and I am wondering if I could book for 10-12 then add the guests that were not included in the first drop?


Screenshot from Disneyfoodblog.com


----------



## Mamiamjo

Anybody else having trouble seeing any availability this morning? Looking at MDE Tip Board but not seeing  any Genie+ return times at all.


----------



## bmahokie

So I updated MDE this morning around 6:45.  Now I don't show any LL times as options!  I am arriving in 5 days, so naturally I am freaking out.  Any suggestions?  Delete app and reload maybe?


----------



## Bonnie151

Mamiamjo said:


> Anybody else having trouble seeing any availability this morning? Looking at MDE Tip Board but not seeing  any Genie+ return times at all.


It’s showing times for me today, but yesterday afternoon was very glitchy with no availability showing for me at HS.


----------



## bullcat_02

bmahokie said:


> So I updated MDE this morning around 6:45.  Now I don't show any LL times as options!  I am arriving in 5 days, so naturally I am freaking out.  Any suggestions?  Delete app and reload maybe?



Mine fixed itself.


----------



## MinnieMSue

I saw that too earlier but now can see them. I initially thought it was because I didn’t have tickets for today (like an update that changed how you see availability)


----------



## Tom_E_D

LuvDisney09 said:


> *Hi everyone,
> Probably stupid question but we just booked a last minute trip 8/10 to 8/12. If I want to make an individual lightning lane for 8/10 and we are en route to parks will I be able to make it at 7am since I'm staying on property that night but may physically still be an hour away from parks. Or do would I have to wait for park open.
> 
> Thanks in advance *


You should be able to do it at 7:00. You're considered a resort guest on both your check-in and checkout days. Doing an online check-in ahead of time might help, but shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## Mom*3

MinnieMSue said:


> I saw that too earlier but now can see them. I initially thought it was because I didn’t have tickets for today (like an update that changed how you see availability)


I have tickets and park reservations for next week, I’ve been able to see LL times all week, doing some planning. I checked at 7am EST this morning and could not see times. At about 7:30 am Tip Board started to populate. Hope that’s not the case when I’m there next week and have Genie + purchased for the day.


----------



## Sunelis

Mom*3 said:


> I have tickets and park reservations for next week, I’ve been able to see LL times all week, doing some planning. I checked at 7am EST this morning and could not see times. At about 7:30 am Tip Board started to populate. Hope that’s not the case when I’m there next week and have Genie + purchased for the day.


It has been doing that for the last couple of days. I would love to know if people with Genie+ for the day had issues between 7:00 and 7:30 this week.


----------



## disneyfan150

Are you only able to "pin" your top attraction on your actual park day.  We visit in a few days and I am unable to pin my top attraction.  I am trying to practice with the app.

Thank you!


----------



## g-dad66

disneyfan150 said:


> Are you only able to "pin" your top attraction on your actual park day.  We visit in a few days and I am unable to pin my top attraction.  I am trying to practice with the app.
> 
> Thank you!



That seems to be the case now.


----------



## GBRforWDW

disneyfan150 said:


> Are you only able to "pin" your top attraction on your actual park day.  We visit in a few days and I am unable to pin my top attraction.  I am trying to practice with the app.
> 
> Thank you!


Correct, someone confirmed this last month I believe as several were talking about it.


----------



## Mamiamjo

Mamiamjo said:


> Anybody else having trouble seeing any availability this morning? Looking at MDE Tip Board but not seeing  any Genie+ return times at





Sunelis said:


> It has been doing that for the last couple of days. I would love to know if people with Genie+ for the day had issues between 7:00 and 7:30 this week.


I had the same problem again this morning, no genie+ availability showing up anywhere until about 7:30. Hopefully, this isn't an issue next week when we are in the parks


----------



## Pluto777

Just looking at the (not so) new Genie system after years of FP. To be sure I understand, we are now expected to wake up EVERYDAY at 7 am and start playing with our phones??


----------



## GBRforWDW

Pluto777 said:


> Just looking at the (not so) new Genie system after years of FP. To be sure I understand, we are now expected to wake up EVERYDAY at 7 am and start playing with our phones??


Not a requirement, you can wake up at any time after 7.  However, yes, there are certain rides that do require you to be on asap or miss out.


----------



## Jennasis

Prefaced with, I HATE G+ with the white hot intensity of 10,000 suns...

But can someone explain how one successfully stacks G+ for a late afternoon/evening park arrival? You can't choose times like old FP+, so how do I get times for later in the day??

The ONLY reason I'm even considering it is because we are driving to WDW and sitting in the car doing nothing from 7am until we check in around 1pm,and have plans to hit MK after check in at BLT. So if I'm sitting doing nothing o won't mind so much setting an alarm for every 2 hours to pull a new G+.

But if I just have to sit there refreshing over and over at 9am until times get late enough to be useful to me on one ride, aren't all the other rides selling out too? Let's say I refresh over and over until GM shows a 2pm return time, 2 hours later the other times may be well into the 5pm or later period no?

Help me figure this out and learn to hate G+ less (like only 5,000 suns).


----------



## GBRforWDW

You have to refresh until times get out that far. Jungle cruise and Peter pan usually get to the afternoon times at some point in the soon after 7.


----------



## g-dad66

GBRforWDW said:


> You have to refresh until times get out that far. Jungle cruise and Peter pan usually get to the afternoon times at some point in the morning.



Yep!  By 7:05 this morning, Jungle Cruise LL time was into the afternoon.

And then by 1100 time to book second LL, there will be a number of afternoon attractions available.


----------



## lmmantini

What is the best strategy for Genie+ and ILL at HS if taking advantage of ETPE? Is it best to try to get a LL for ROTR first then try for ILL if we don't get it, try for the ILL first, or should we get LL for something else at 7 a.m. and go straight to ROTR at ETPE, which is 8 a.m. the day we will be there? ROTR and MFSR are the top rides we want to do because we have not been since Galaxy's Edge opened. We have ridden on everything else that is open at ETPE.


----------



## POLY1985

When the purchasing window opens up at 7:00AM, are you able to choose a time before you purchase? I am heading to Hollywood Studios Saturday morning. I want to try to get Rise but we are leaving the park around 11:30 and spending the evening in Epcot. I would like to have a morning time. I don't want to hit purchase and then have only afternoon/evening times.


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

POLY1985 said:


> When the purchasing window opens up at 7:00AM, are you able to choose a time before you purchase? I am heading to Hollywood Studios Saturday morning. I want to try to get Rise but we are leaving the park around 11:30 and spending the evening in Epcot. I would like to have a morning time. I don't want to hit purchase and then have only afternoon/evening times.


For an ILL, you choose a time before purchase. If morning times don't show up, it would be because others have already purchased those times.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Jennasis said:


> Prefaced with, I HATE G+ with the white hot intensity of 10,000 suns...
> 
> But can someone explain how one successfully stacks G+ for a late afternoon/evening park arrival? You can't choose times like old FP+, so how do I get times for later in the day??
> 
> The ONLY reason I'm even considering it is because we are driving to WDW and sitting in the car doing nothing from 7am until we check in around 1pm,and have plans to hit MK after check in at BLT. So if I'm sitting doing nothing o won't mind so much setting an alarm for every 2 hours to pull a new G+.
> 
> But if I just have to sit there refreshing over and over at 9am until times get late enough to be useful to me on one ride, aren't all the other rides selling out too? Let's say I refresh over and over until GM shows a 2pm return time, 2 hours later the other times may be well into the 5pm or later period no?
> 
> Help me figure this out and learn to hate G+ less (like only 5,000 suns).


Post 5 of this thread offers stacking assistance as do some posts in the past few pages of this thread.

When we stacked we kept an eye out prior to our trip so see how quickly LL return times climbed.  Using that information we stacked LL reservations for when we wanted to arrive in the park or later.  

If you're going to the MK around 1PM, depending on what time the park opens you will have 2 or 3 opportunities to stack prior to your arrival.  7am, 2 hours after park opening and potentially 2 hours after that.  Attractions that climb fastest for MK are Jungle Cruise and Peter Pan.


----------



## POLY1985

StitchandPooh'sMom said:


> For an ILL, you choose a time before purchase. If morning times don't show up, it would be because others have already purchased those times.


Awesome! Thanks so much.


----------



## sponica

POLY1985 said:


> Awesome! Thanks so much.



For the ILLs, it's also worth while to check about 10 or 15 minutes later as some ILLs will return to the pool because the purchase timed out or what have you.


----------



## Erica Ladd

lmmantini said:


> What is the best strategy for Genie+ and ILL at HS if taking advantage of ETPE? Is it best to try to get a LL for ROTR first then try for ILL if we don't get it, try for the ILL first, or should we get LL for something else at 7 a.m. and go straight to ROTR at ETPE, which is 8 a.m. the day we will be there? ROTR and MFSR are the top rides we want to do because we have not been since Galaxy's Edge opened. We have ridden on everything else that is open at ETPE.


Currently there is no LL for RotR. Either paid $ILL or standby.


----------



## jelona

Has anyone’s genie show the wrong park? We will be at AK on Monday, but it keeps showing Epcot. All the other days are correct, and it shows the right ADRs and rides for animal kingdom. But it also shows for epcot too when I scroll down. When I go to edit my selections I have Animal Kingdom checked and my park reservation is at AK. Will this mess me up when I go to book my genie+ LL on that day? I don’t want to miss out on something becuase I have to go in and choose my park if it defaults to epcot.


----------



## Mamiamjo

Mamiamjo said:


> I had the same problem again this morning, no genie+ availability showing up anywhere until about 7:30. Hopefully, this isn't an issue next week when we are in the parks


Happened again today nothing populated until around 7:30. Hopefully this is only affecting people without a park reservation for that day and I won’t have the same issue starting Saturday when we do have park reservations


----------



## closetmickey

Here now and my mind is a blank! I know they are still allowing late arrivals for GotG boarding groups…..
But are you allowed to arrive late (beyond the 15 minute grace period) for a purchased, individual lightening lane? Thank you!!


----------



## Erica Ladd

closetmickey said:


> Here now and my mind is a blank! I know they are still allowing late arrivals for GotG boarding groups…..
> But are you allowed to arrive late (beyond the 15 minute grace period) for a purchased, individual lightening lane? Thank you!!


Not sure there is conclusive evidence on this yet.  Let us know if you test it out and report back!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

closetmickey said:


> Here now and my mind is a blank! I know they are still allowing late arrivals for GotG boarding groups…..
> But are you allowed to arrive late (beyond the 15 minute grace period) for a purchased, individual lightening lane? Thank you!!


Pretty sure return times are not being monitored and guests are showing up late.  If you do, please report back your experience.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Mamiamjo said:


> Happened again today nothing populated until around 7:30. Hopefully this is only affecting people without a park reservation for that day and I won’t have the same issue starting Saturday when we do have park reservations


Just wanted to share this snippet from someone there now, in case you may not have seen it:



DisneyFive said:


> Immediately switched to tip board which wasn’t showing any G+ return times right at 7 am again! Ahhhh! So I manually clicked into Remy and it showed a return time of 10:25-11:25 am so I snatched it up!



I'm sure not something you want to hear, but at least you know to be prepared!

Good luck and have a great trip.


----------



## DisneyFive

GBRforWDW said:


> Just wanted to share this snippet from someone there now, in case you may not have seen it:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure not something you want to hear, but at least you know to be prepared!
> 
> Good luck and have a great trip.


Thank you for that! 

The weird thing is it happened yesterday and today and we have had Park reservations both times. Hopefully they figure this out because it’s a major pain in the butt not to be able to see your top rides at one glance especially right at 7 AM when you were trying to book something before the +2 hour window after Park opening.  

They are showing now…

—Dan


----------



## closetmickey

scrappinginontario said:


> Pretty sure return times are not being monitored and guests are showing up late.  If you do, please report back your experience.


So as far as you know, no enforcement for boarding groups and also for paid lightening lanes?
Thank you- I will report back


----------



## wammers2003

scrappinginontario said:


> *GENIE+ for ANNUAL PASSHOLDERS*
> 
> - Guests who have an AP and all guests on their reservation have an AP, will be eligible to purchase G+ after midnight
> 
> - Guests who have an AP and other guest on their reservation have regular tickets that have NOT had G+ purchased for length of stay, will be eligible to purchase G+ for all guests after midnight
> 
> - When Annual Passholders are attempting to purchase Genie+, they may encounter a glitch IF the other people on their reservation have:
> - regular park tickets AND​- those guests purchased Genie+ for length of stay for their tickets​
> - If this is your situation, you will not be able to purchase Genie+ for your Annual Pass at midnight.  The system will not allow the purchase.
> 
> - The best option to fix is to call 1-407-939-4357 before 7:00 am and purchase Genie+ for AP(s).  This number seems to be dedicated to Genie+ challenges and does not normally have a long wait time.  Purchasing before 7:00 am will allow all guests to book Genie+ at 7:00 am.
> 
> - A common suggestion for the AP glitch is for guest services to advise guests to uninstall and reinstall the app.  This does not fix the problem.  Calling the number above should allow G+ to be purchased.  Unfortunately it will mean a call each day you wish to add G+





scrappinginontario said:


> *GENIE+ for ANNUAL PASSHOLDERS*
> 
> - Guests who have an AP and all guests on their reservation have an AP, will be eligible to purchase G+ after midnight
> 
> - Guests who have an AP and other guest on their reservation have regular tickets that have NOT had G+ purchased for length of stay, will be eligible to purchase G+ for all guests after midnight
> 
> - When Annual Passholders are attempting to purchase Genie+, they may encounter a glitch IF the other people on their reservation have:
> - regular park tickets AND​- those guests purchased Genie+ for length of stay for their tickets​
> - If this is your situation, you will not be able to purchase Genie+ for your Annual Pass at midnight.  The system will not allow the purchase.
> 
> - The best option to fix is to call 1-407-939-4357 before 7:00 am and purchase Genie+ for AP(s).  This number seems to be dedicated to Genie+ challenges and does not normally have a long wait time.  Purchasing before 7:00 am will allow all guests to book Genie+ at 7:00 am.
> 
> - A common suggestion for the AP glitch is for guest services to advise guests to uninstall and reinstall the app.  This does not fix the problem.  Calling the number above should allow G+ to be purchased.  Unfortunately it will mean a call each day you wish to add G+.


We had 5 AP holders linked to 15 Park Ticket holders with Genie+ June 20-25. The AP holders were able to buy Genie+ after midnight and did not need to call the hotline for help.


----------



## scrappinginontario

thanks for the update.  I will modify the post on page 1 saying this may no longer be an issue and requesting additional feedback.  Appreciate your help!


----------



## disneyfan150

I am arriving 2 days before DD and will be solo for those 2 days. On day 3, she is joining me at HS around mid day (if the stars line up and there are no flight issues). We have G+ and Hoppers (bought G+ for the whole trip prior to the change).

Monday 
Park Reservation at HS (EE 8 am)
Will hop to Epcot and also attend EEH
Would this plan work:


I plan to walk from YC to HS and leave around 6:45 am.
While walking, I will stop to make LL.
At 7 am try for Slinky.
If the return time is before DDs arrival, cancel it.
Make a LL for Remy (this is our 2nd park of the day).
At 10:30 make our next LL for RnRc
Basically, are you able to make your first LL reservation at your hop park and make your second LL reservation at your first park of the day?

TIA


----------



## GBRforWDW

disneyfan150 said:


> I am arriving 2 days before DD and will be solo for those 2 days. On day 3, she is joining me at HS around mid day (if the stars line up and there are no flight issues). We have G+ and Hoppers (bought G+ for the whole trip prior to the change).
> 
> Monday
> Park Reservation at HS (EE 8 am)
> Will hop to Epcot and also attend EEH
> Would this plan work:
> 
> 
> I plan to walk from YC to HS and leave around 6:45 am.
> While walking, I will stop to make LL.
> At 7 am try for Slinky.
> If the return time is before DDs arrival, cancel it.
> Make a LL for Remy (this is our 2nd park of the day).
> At 10:30 make our next LL for RnRc
> Basically, are you able to make your first LL reservation at your hop park and make your second LL reservation at your first park of the day?
> 
> TIA


Yes you can.  The 2 hours after park opening starts at the official park opening time of your 7am LL selection.


----------



## disneyfan150

GBRforWDW said:


> Yes you can.  The 2 hours after park opening starts at the official park opening time of your 7am LL selection.


Thank you so much!  Just wanted to make sure I could mix up the LL selections at different parks.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Fyi, something I found posted on another thread:

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2022/07/enhanced-disney-genie-features-now.html?m=1

1. As part of the latest update, booked Lightning Lane entrance selections were given a new look on the Tip Board. In addition to the recent enhancement to display the booked arrival window, booked experiences are now highlighted for even greater visibility.

2. Now, during periods where there are many Guests attempting to book experiences with Lightning Lane entry, the Tip Board will show "Check Availability" instead of an arrival window that could change, reducing the number of different arrival windows being displayed to a Guest. At this time, "Check Availability" will appear between 7 a.m. and 7:30 a.m. each day for all experiences offering Lightning Lane entry

This probably helps explain the times not visible until 730

Latest update is dated July 7, 2022 and is build 7.11


----------



## scrappinginontario

GBRforWDW said:


> Fyi, something I found posted on another thread:
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2022/07/enhanced-disney-genie-features-now.html?m=1
> 
> 1. As part of the latest update, booked Lightning Lane entrance selections were given a new look on the Tip Board. In addition to the recent enhancement to display the booked arrival window, booked experiences are now highlighted for even greater visibility.
> 
> 2. Now, during periods where there are many Guests attempting to book experiences with Lightning Lane entry, the Tip Board will show "Check Availability" instead of an arrival window that could change, reducing the number of different arrival windows being displayed to a Guest. At this time, "Check Availability" will appear between 7 a.m. and 7:30 a.m. each day for all experiences offering Lightning Lane entry
> 
> This probably helps explain the times not visible until 730
> 
> Latest update is dated July 7, 2022 and is build 7.11


Thanks! This helps explain a lot of what people have been seeing.


----------



## closetmickey

closetmickey said:


> So as far as you know, no enforcement for boarding groups and also for paid lightening lanes?
> Thank you- I will report back


Sorry but I don’t have any new information…we made it to all our LLs today within the assigned window.


----------



## g-dad66

GBRforWDW said:


> Fyi, something I found posted on another thread:
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2022/07/enhanced-disney-genie-features-now.html?m=1
> 
> 1. As part of the latest update, booked Lightning Lane entrance selections were given a new look on the Tip Board. In addition to the recent enhancement to display the booked arrival window, booked experiences are now highlighted for even greater visibility.
> 
> 2. Now, during periods where there are many Guests attempting to book experiences with Lightning Lane entry, the Tip Board will show "Check Availability" instead of an arrival window that could change, reducing the number of different arrival windows being displayed to a Guest. At this time, "Check Availability" will appear between 7 a.m. and 7:30 a.m. each day for all experiences offering Lightning Lane entry
> 
> This probably helps explain the times not visible until 730
> 
> Latest update is dated July 7, 2022 and is build 7.11



Bummer.  Now I can't even see any return times between 7:00 and 7:30 because I don't have park tickets for today.

If you have an AP and a park reservation for the day, does it let you see return times between 7:00 and 7:30?


----------



## Figment Mom

g-dad66 said:


> Bummer.  Now I can't even see any return times between 7:00 and 7:30 because I don't have park tickets for today.
> 
> If you have an AP and a park reservation for the day, does it let you see return times between 7:00 and 7:30?


No. It's not connected to tickets. It's just how the app works now.


----------



## g-dad66

Figment Mom said:


> No. It's not connected to tickets. It's just how the app works now.


If I have tickets and reservation for today and click on "Check Availability" between 7:00 am and 7:30 am, I presume that I would get to see an LL return time before booking it.

But since I don't have any tickets for today, I can't even click through to see the next available LL time, because I can't get past the "You are not eligible" page.

I'm assuming that AP holders could get through to see a time if they have a park reservation for today. Just curious about that.


----------



## serenitygr

g-dad66 said:


> If I have tickets and reservation for today and click on "Check Availability" between 7:00 am and 7:30 am, I presume that I would get to see an LL return time before booking it.
> 
> But since I don't have any tickets for today, I can't even click through to see the next available LL time, because I can't get past the "You are not eligible" page.
> 
> I'm assuming that AP holders could get through to see a time if they have a park reservation for today. Just curious about that.


I’m wondering this too


----------



## Figment Mom

g-dad66 said:


> If I have tickets and reservation for today and click on "Check Availability" between 7:00 am and 7:30 am, I presume that I would get to see an LL return time before booking it.
> 
> But since I don't have any tickets for today, I can't even click through to see the next available LL time, because I can't get past the "You are not eligible" page.
> 
> I'm assuming that AP holders could get through to see a time if they have a park reservation for today. Just curious about that.


People who are there now have confirmed that you cannot see times on the first screen until 7:30. Until then you have to click "check availability" to see the times. On that second screen you do see a time.

I would think day tickets and AP work the same in that regard.


----------



## Mamiamjo

Figment Mom said:


> People who are there now have confirmed that you cannot see times on the first screen until 7:30. Until then you have to click "check availability" to see the times. On that second screen you do see a time.
> 
> I would think day tickets and AP work the same in that regard.


Here now. This is correct, not sure about AP but would assume it’s the same


----------



## smile145

Didn’t see this discussed in the beginning.  Can I have LL reservations for different parks at the same time?  For example, starting day at MK, hopping to Epcot later.  Book first LL for Epcot after 2pm.  Book 2nd LL for MK earlier in day while still holding the Epcot one.


----------



## Figment Mom

smile145 said:


> Didn’t see this discussed in the beginning.  Can I have LL reservations for different parks at the same time?  For example, starting day at MK, hopping to Epcot later.  Book first LL for Epcot after 2pm.  Book 2nd LL for MK earlier in day while still holding the Epcot one.


Yes, you can.


----------



## DSLRuser

Friday August 5th.  Will do Rope Drop at Epcot 2 people.

At 7am, should I buy ILL for guardians, then get rely G+, or do the opposite.

The goal is to try and have both of those knocked out by 12:30pm, so we can eat at Teppan Edo,  Then hang out at the resort from 2 to 6 before doing MK at night.


----------



## g-dad66

Remy has been going a lot faster than Guardians.  I would book Remy first in order to get a morning time.


----------



## DavidNYC

Have there been any announcements as to whether the 4 rides that moved from ILL to G+ will be moving back in early August as originally announced or if they will stay G+ for a bit longer?


----------



## mikalkwin

No announcements yet.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Nothing has been announced to date so at this time they will be going back to ILL$.


----------



## OKWFan88

Anyone have issues this morning with genie? Trying to purchase RISE and keep getting errors with payments , changed cards four times and nothing goes thru.


----------



## Dawna

OKWFan88 said:


> Anyone have issues this morning with genie? Trying to purchase RISE and keep getting errors with payments , changed cards four times and nothing goes thru.


Me too - same thing. Tried 20 + times for FOP!


----------



## OKWFan88

I noticed it keeps pinging the gift card I’m using 30 each time. Nothing is working to get the paid ILL.


----------



## serenitygr

Someone on the other thread just posted the only way to get a paid one is find one of the cast members with the blue, and they can do it for you. Apparently the online system is down.


----------



## han22735

Check your credit cards!! Lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551896751451373571


----------



## stuffandfluff

How much of a grace period do cast members typically give you for lightning lane bookings? I know the official time is 15 minutes after the time on the reservation, but I'm concerned that we might get stopped up in a crowd, for example - after the fireworks, or slowed down by a parade or cavalcade. Has anyone been in this situation before? How was it handled? Have you ever been turned away from a lightning lane reservation because you were late?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## disneydreamer1980

I think it depends on the CM.  We have DAS because of my daughter so we used the lightning lane the whole two weeks of our May trip and several times I saw them tell people they were too late and couldn’t tap in  but at another attraction I’d hear them say “you’re early/late but we’ll let you in”. In fact we were behind a woman screaming at  the CM in a LL line “we were late the same amount of minutes at (can’t remember which) ride snd they let us on”. Actually heard this quite a bit.


----------



## Dug720

disneydreamer1980 said:


> I think it depends on the CM.  We have DAS because of my daughter so we used the lightning lane the whole two weeks of our May trip and several times I saw them tell people they were too late and couldn’t tap in  but at another attraction I’d hear them say “you’re early/late but we’ll let you in”. In fact we were behind a woman screaming at  the CM in a LL line “we were late the same amount of minutes at (can’t remember which) ride snd they let us on”. Actually heard this quite a bit.



Ugh. People like that woman are why we can't have nice things and why CMs are hesitant to do nice things for guests. 

I guess this will be the new TikTok Disney "trend" since the "wear something inappropriate and get a free shirt" thing seems to be over now that it's not a voucher any longer. Now it'll be "Show up late to your LL and make a fuss that you were let on another ride that late."


----------



## scrappinginontario

Unless you have a dining reservation, it's often at the discretion of the CM to decide if an extended grace period will be offered.  Best practice is to try and leave ample time to arrive as there is no guarantee if you arrive at an attraction late that you will be allowed to ride.  

Disney already offers a 20 min grace period (5 early, 15 late) so I would try my best to arrive within your window whenever possible and if occasionally you miss it, kindly request to ride understanding the answer may be yes or no.


----------



## dcassetta

We have one day at Epcot and the priorities are GOTG and Remy.  We will use the International Gateway so plan to rope drop Remy first thing.  Don't plan to purchase Genie+.  We have experience with VQ from ROTR, but don't mind paying for GOTG $ILL to make sure we can see it. If the VQ does not work at 7am, will $ILL be available or should we just purchase $ILL right away at 7am?


----------



## elgerber

dcassetta said:


> We have one day at Epcot and the priorities are GOTG and Remy.  We will use the International Gateway so plan to rope drop Remy first thing.  Don't plan to purchase Genie+.  We have experience with VQ from ROTR, but don't mind paying for GOTG $ILL to make sure we can see it. If the VQ does not work at 7am, will $ILL be available or should we just purchase $ILL right away at 7am?


The ILL will definitely be available. It doesn’t go nearly as quickly as ROTT


----------



## JodyK

I think the ILL would even still be available after the 1PM drop most days if you wanted to wait till after that drop to decide.


----------



## g-dad66

GBRforWDW said:


> Fyi, something I found posted on another thread:
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2022/07/enhanced-disney-genie-features-now.html?m=1
> 
> 1. As part of the latest update, booked Lightning Lane entrance selections were given a new look on the Tip Board. In addition to the recent enhancement to display the booked arrival window, booked experiences are now highlighted for even greater visibility.
> 
> 2. Now, during periods where there are many Guests attempting to book experiences with Lightning Lane entry, the Tip Board will show "Check Availability" instead of an arrival window that could change, reducing the number of different arrival windows being displayed to a Guest. At this time, "Check Availability" will appear between 7 a.m. and 7:30 a.m. each day for all experiences offering Lightning Lane entry
> 
> This probably helps explain the times not visible until 730
> 
> Latest update is dated July 7, 2022 and is build 7.11




The times were showing again this morning between 7 a.m. and 7:30 a.m.  Maybe the "enhancement" hasn't been working out well?


----------



## LadyNia

On 8/7 which ride do we think will revert to ILL at EPCOT, Frozen or Remy? These were both ILLs before GOTG.


----------



## scrappinginontario

LadyNia said:


> On 8/7 which ride do we think will revert to ILL at EPCOT, Frozen or Remy? These were both ILLs before GOTG.


Good question.  It could be either or possibly even both.  Hopefully they provide details soon as this will be happening late next week.


----------



## ChipTheRescueRanger

scrappinginontario said:


> Good question.  It could be either or possibly even both.  Hopefully they provide details soon as this will be happening late next week.



Could also be none. If they decide to keep it as it is. 

But my guess with be all 3 as a cash grab !


----------



## holyrita

My vote is to please leave it as is! We've found it to be a much better experience as is. Of course that 100% means they'll change it


----------



## serenitygr

g-dad66 said:


> The times were showing again this morning between 7 a.m. and 7:30 a.m.  Maybe the "enhancement" hasn't been working out well?


Not showing today for me again


----------



## smile145

If I am starting at MK and hopping to Epcot, and at 7am I make a LL for Epcot after 2pm, then I want to make my next LL at MK before 2pm, am I eligible at 1030 or 11am?  (If Epcot opens at 830 and MK opens at 9).


----------



## cakebaker

smile145 said:


> If I am starting at MK and hopping to Epcot, and at 7am I make a LL for Epcot after 2pm, then I want to make my next LL at MK before 2pm, am I eligible at 1030 or 11am?  (If Epcot opens at 830 and MK opens at 9).


11 am. It's 2 hours counted from the park you booked.


----------



## Marionnette

smile145 said:


> If I am starting at MK and hopping to Epcot, and at 7am I make a LL for Epcot after 2pm, then I want to make my next LL at MK before 2pm, am I eligible at 1030 or 11am?  (If Epcot opens at 830 and MK opens at 9).


If they are G+ LL reservations, then you can book a MK G+ at 11 AM (2 hours after MK opens).

If either one or both are ILL$ LL reservations, then you can book the MK reservation immediately after booking the Epcot one. Example: Book Remi ILL$ at 7 AM, immediately book G+ for MK.


----------



## Tom_E_D

Marionnette said:


> If they are G+ LL reservations, then you can book a MK G+ at 11 AM (2 hours after MK opens).
> 
> If either one or both are ILL$ LL reservations, then you can book the MK reservation immediately after booking the Epcot one. Example: Book Remi ILL$ at 7 AM, immediately book G+ for MK.


OMG, we're already talking about Remy being an ILL$ again. Let's stop the negative thinking. People want Remy to remain a G+ LL.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Tom_E_D said:


> OMG, we're already talking about Remy being an ILL$ again. Let's stop the negative thinking. People want Remy to remain a G+ LL.


While I understand the argument, the fact is, Disney stated this would last until August 7th, so next weekend, unless a new announcement is made between now and then, I'd expect each park to have 2 ILL$.


----------



## g-dad66

smile145 said:


> If I am starting at MK and hopping to Epcot, and at 7am I make a LL for Epcot after 2pm, then I want to make my next LL at MK before 2pm, am I eligible at 1030 or 11am?  (If Epcot opens at 830 and MK opens at 9).



I haven't had first-hand experience with this, becausae we have never hopped, but reliable posters on this thread and the Genie+ Usage thread have reported that your eligibility is based on the park where you booked your first LL.

So, in your example, if you book your first LL at Epcot (and not an ILL$), then you would be eligible to book your second LL at 10:30 (2 hours after Epcot opens), and it doesn't matter whether you book the second LL at MK or Epcot.


----------



## smile145

g-dad66 said:


> I haven't had first-hand experience with this, becausae we have never hopped, but reliable posters on this thread and the Genie+ Usage thread have reported that your eligibility is based on the park where you booked your first LL.
> 
> So, in your example, if you book your first LL at Epcot (and not an ILL$), then you would be eligible to book your second LL at 10:30 (2 hours after Epcot opens), and it doesn't matter whether you book the second LL at MK or Epcot.



Thanks.  I’ve seen that answer before as well (1030) to someone else but two posters above said 11am to my question.  Has anyone had first hand experience with this since there seems to be conflicting information?  Or maybe it was one way and then changed?


----------



## CJK

smile145 said:


> Thanks.  I’ve seen that answer before as well (1030) to someone else but two posters above said 11am to my question.  Has anyone had first hand experience with this since there seems to be conflicting information?  Or maybe it was one way and then changed?


I booked rides for a friend during her trip the week of July 18th. She had hopper tickets. I was able to 'stack' rides for her second park. What mattered was which park I booked her first G+LL. In your example, you would be able to book at 10:30am.


----------



## Tom_E_D

GBRforWDW said:


> While I understand the argument, the fact is, Disney stated this would last until August 7th, so next weekend, unless a new announcement is made between now and then, I'd expect each park to have 2 ILL$.


But Remy and Frozen are both currently "temporarily" G+ LL and Guardians is already an ILL. Are you saying that either Remy or Frozen will, in your expectation, remain a G+ LL? That would leave two per park.

I also don't expect Epcot will have 3 ILLs on August 7. I think the only thing that Disney has promised is that Remy, Frozen, Space, Everest and MMRR will be G+ LL until August 7. I think what happens then is still to be announced. Epcot could have 1, 2 or 3 ILLs then.


----------



## ChipTheRescueRanger

I really hope they keep 1 paid LL

At AK Everest lately hasn’t been that busy. Right now you can get a LL for 5 mins time.

Really should just be 1 big ticket attraction per park.


----------



## lovethesun12

Tom_E_D said:


> But Remy and Frozen are both currently "temporarily" G+ LL and Guardians is already an ILL. Are you saying that either Remy or Frozen will, in your expectation, remain a G+ LL? That would leave two per park.
> 
> I also don't expect Epcot will have 3 ILLs on August 7. I think the only thing that Disney has promised is that Remy, Frozen, Space, Everest and MMRR will be G+ LL until August 7. I think what happens then is still to be announced. Epcot could have 1, 2 or 3 ILLs then.


I really don't understand why MMRR is the choice for ILL (I mean, I understand why you think that but not why Disney would). SDD books up so much faster it seems like such a better option.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Tom_E_D said:


> But Remy and Frozen are both currently "temporarily" G+ LL and Guardians is already an ILL. Are you saying that either Remy or Frozen will, in your expectation, remain a G+ LL? That would leave two per park.
> 
> I also don't expect Epcot will have 3 ILLs on August 7. I think the only thing that Disney has promised is that Remy, Frozen, Space, Everest and MMRR will be G+ LL until August 7. I think what happens then is still to be announced. Epcot could have 1, 2 or 3 ILLs then.


Yeah without an announcement, it's hard to speculate, but I believe it'd be 2 only with frozen dropping due to it being oldest.


----------



## ChipTheRescueRanger

lovethesun12 said:


> I really don't understand why MMRR is the choice for ILL (I mean, I understand why you think that but not why Disney would). SDD books up so much faster it seems like such a better option.



Don’t give them ideas!


----------



## Tom_E_D

lovethesun12 said:


> I really don't understand why MMRR is the choice for ILL (I mean, I understand why you think that but not why Disney would). SDD books up so much faster it seems like such a better option.


Everest wasn't close to the second most popular ride at AK when Disney announced it would be the second ILL there. Disney chose which rides would be ILLs based on their own criteria. The criteria was never the two most popular rides in each park.


----------



## lovethesun12

Tom_E_D said:


> Everest wasn't close to the second most popular ride at AK when Disney announced it would be the second ILL there. Disney chose which rides would be ILLs based on their own criteria. The criteria was never the two most popular rides in each park.


At first I wanted to know what this criteria might be. Then I ran through a bunch of possible reasons in my head and discovered they all end with me spending more money


----------



## oceanmarina

CarolynFH said:


> This thread is well worth waiting for! I’ll be happy to link people to it next time someone asks basic questions. BTW, 1-407-939-4357 is the number for WDW website support/IT. They’ve helped me many times with various MDE issues, like the time I mistakenly duplicated myself.  Excellent staff in that department!


Thanks for posting this!


----------



## lorileahb

GBRforWDW said:


> Yeah without an announcement, it's hard to speculate, but I believe it'd be 2 only with frozen dropping due to it being oldest.


We are park hopping to Epcot on Aug. 7th... wondering if Remy will be an ILL purchase or a Genie+ grab in the morning...


----------



## lorileahb

Question - we are park hopping to both Animal Kingdom (want ILL for FOP right around park hopping time) and Epcot (want Genie+... or ILL if it flips back since we go Aug. 7... for Remy late evening an hour or two before close)... which should we book first at 7 a.m.?  I was think FOP since we were hoping right at park hop, but I don't want to miss out on Remy.  We've really just picked 1 or 2 must dos at each of these two parks (based on what my dh hasn't done before).


----------



## Erica Ladd

lorileahb said:


> Question - we are park hopping to both Animal Kingdom (want ILL for FOP right around park hopping time) and Epcot (want Genie+... or ILL if it flips back since we go Aug. 7... for Remy late evening an hour or two before close)... which should we book first at 7 a.m.?  I was think FOP since we were hoping right at park hop, but I don't want to miss out on Remy.  We've really just picked 1 or 2 must dos at each of these two parks (based on what my dh hasn't done before).


I think I’ve read Remy goes quickly. I’d do that right at 7 then get FOP


----------



## NJlauren

lorileahb said:


> Question - we are park hopping to both Animal Kingdom (want ILL for FOP right around park hopping time) and Epcot (want Genie+... or ILL if it flips back since we go Aug. 7... for Remy late evening an hour or two before close)... which should we book first at 7 a.m.?  I was think FOP since we were hoping right at park hop, but I don't want to miss out on Remy.  We've really just picked 1 or 2 must dos at each of these two parks (based on what my dh hasn't done before).


Can you each try on a different phone?  One for Remy and one for FoP?


----------



## Neverbeast

I’m looking most mornings just to see how fast certain things move. Today I got up and looked at 8am- Remy was already gone but FOP was only at 12:50pm for times. Test track looks to be down so I’m guessing that affected the Remy G+ grabs, but I’ve seen more or less similar patterns most days so if you have to do one at a time, I’d say snag Remy first and then FoP.


----------



## Earningmywings

lorileahb said:


> Question - we are park hopping to both Animal Kingdom (want ILL for FOP right around park hopping time) and Epcot (want Genie+... or ILL if it flips back since we go Aug. 7... for Remy late evening an hour or two before close)... which should we book first at 7 a.m.?  I was think FOP since we were hoping right at park hop, but I don't want to miss out on Remy.  We've really just picked 1 or 2 must dos at each of these two parks (based on what my dh hasn't done before).


Try researching on trill-data.com they have so many helpful chart and data points for $ILL and Genie+ LL sell out times and return times throughout the day.


----------



## DLRExpert

Can I expect any weirdness when it comes to purchasing G+ at midnight and making LL/ILL/VQ bookings at 7am?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## laughinplace199

This is our first trip since 2019, so we're new to Genie+ and ILL's.  We've always rope dropped and park hopped, and I assumed we'd do the same for this trip.  But now I'm wondering if we should park hop or will all the good LL/ILL options be gone by the time we get to the second park?  For example, our first day we'll start off in Epcot, so the plan is to rope drop Remy, get VQ or ILL for Guardians, and LL for Test Track.  If we head to AK at 2:00, will we able to get anything good?  Trip is Aug 13-17, so we're trying to stuff as much as we can into a few days. Thanks!


----------



## bashuck

You would have already been able to book LL choices for AK before heading there.  If you RD Remy, LL Test Track 9-10 window (if able to get that) and ILL Guardians you'd be able to book your first AK LL as soon as you scan in at Test Track.  KS/EE/everything else would be available.  ILL FOP and you can show up with several attractions reserved.


----------



## laughinplace199

Thank you.  That makes sense.  For some reason, I can't quite retain the info regarding when I can make the next LL.  Maybe I'll get better at it once I'm there and actually using the app.  Right now my head is spinning trying to learn how things work and then applying strategies to maximize what we can do.


----------



## scrappinginontario

laughinplace199 said:


> This is our first trip since 2019, so we're new to Genie+ and ILL's.  We've always rope dropped and park hopped, and I assumed we'd do the same for this trip.  But now I'm wondering if we should park hop or will all the good LL/ILL options be gone by the time we get to the second park?  For example, our first day we'll start off in Epcot, so the plan is to rope drop Remy, get VQ or ILL for Guardians, and LL for Test Track.  If we head to AK at 2:00, will we able to get anything good?  Trip is Aug 13-17, so we're trying to stuff as much as we can into a few days. Thanks!


Reading the posts on page 1 of this thread will help you greatly understand how Genie+ and ILL$ works.  It will also help with the understanding of booking in conjunction with park hopping.


----------



## brockash

lorileahb said:


> We are park hopping to Epcot on Aug. 7th... wondering if Remy will be an ILL purchase or a Genie+ grab in the morning...


I believe the verbiage used by Disney was through 8/7, so I don't expect changes until 8/8.  We'll be there as well and that unknown is hard.


----------



## LuthienDragon

I have a 7-day Park Hopper plus Genie+ trip coming up. They are charging us $15 usd person/day (we know). Our complete vacation is 9 days, first day is arrival day so Disney Springs it is! However, one of those is for Universal. How would Genie+ work in that sense?
It's not counted unless I make a reservation for that day, right?


----------



## scrappinginontario

LuthienDragon said:


> I have a 7-day Park Hopper plus Genie+ trip coming up. They are charging us $15 usd person/day (we know). Our complete vacation is 9 days, first day is arrival day so Disney Springs it is! However, one of those is for Universal. How would Genie+ work in that sense?
> It's not counted unless I make a reservation for that day, right?


Have you already added Genie+ to your full ticket (before the change) or, will you be adding it each day you wish to have it?

If you've already purchased it for length of stay then all 7 days of your tickets already includes Genie+.  If you still need to add it, you can choose which days (if any) you wish to add it.  You can do that by adding it anytime from midnight on the day you wish to use it.


----------



## LuthienDragon

scrappinginontario said:


> Have you already added Genie+ to your full ticket (before the change) or, will you be adding it each day you wish to have it?
> 
> If you've already purchased it for length of stay then all 7 days of your tickets already includes Genie+.  If you still need to add it, you can choose which days (if any) you wish to add it.  You can do that by adding it anytime from midnight on the day you wish to use it.



I already added it to my vacation package, but I don't know if they charged it for length of stay (9 days)  or the park days we selected (7 days).
Two of those 9 days are not not Disney Parks days.


----------



## scrappinginontario

LuthienDragon said:


> I already added it to my vacation package, but I don't know if they charged it for length of stay (9 days)  or the park days we selected (7 days).
> Two of those 9 days are not not Disney Parks days.



When Genie+ was able to be added to tickets for entire ticket duration, it was charged per number of days of the ticket as those were the only days it could be used.  In your case since you have 7 day tickets, each of those 7 days have Genie+.


----------



## midwestdee

DLRExpert said:


> Can I expect any weirdness when it comes to purchasing G+ at midnight and making LL/ILL/VQ bookings at 7am?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


You don’t have to stay up until midnight- just purchase Genie+ by 6:45 A.M. I would recommend by 6:30 at the latest just in case you run into snags.


----------



## set88

laughinplace199 said:


> Thank you.  That makes sense.  For some reason, I can't quite retain the info regarding when I can make the next LL.  Maybe I'll get better at it once I'm there and actually using the app.  Right now my head is spinning trying to learn how things work and then applying strategies to maximize what we can do.


You can always try to book another LL before it's time and the app will tell you it's too early and what time to try again.


----------



## preemiemama

brockash said:


> I believe the verbiage used by Disney was through 8/7, so I don't expect changes until 8/8.  We'll be there as well and that unknown is hard.


Apparently they are keeping things as-is:  



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554824049313955841


----------



## nursejackie

I have just been on the Disney site (UK version), and I now can't find any reference to 7th August or that some will change back to ILL.  Can someone else look and check I've not missed something?  It appears (to me) that they are staying on Genie+ and it lists only one ILL per park.  Feel free to correct me.


----------



## nursejackie

preemiemama said:


> Apparently they are keeping things as-is:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554824049313955841


We posted at exactly the same time!!


----------



## nursejackie

I find it very disappointing they kept everyone hanging on until 4 days before the change was due to happen.


----------



## ChipTheRescueRanger

nursejackie said:


> I find it very disappointing they kept everyone hanging on until 4 days before the change was due to happen.



I was expecting the day before or on the day. So 4 days gives me time to plan !


----------



## scrappinginontario

preemiemama said:


> Apparently they are keeping things as-is:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554824049313955841


Thanks so much!

The posts on page 1 have been updated to remove Aug 7th date and add the wording from the Disney website which indicates ILL$ are subject to change at any time, without notice.


----------



## Genie+

Very happy to hear this.  It would be too confusing to switch it back and forth, and surely they will need for the fall crowds.


----------



## ChipTheRescueRanger

Wonder if GOTG virtual queue will be removed soon


----------



## DavidNYC

Glad to hear about the rides aren't going back to ILL - heading down in late August.

Are there any websites that have been regularly tracking for normal Genie+ rides how fast they have been going (such as at 11am here is the distributed time, at 12 etc.).   I've seen general trend posts but wasn't sure if there was any site which is doing daily or detailed tracking on this.  I know when we're going at end of August is likely to be a bit slower than the last couple months so hoping to be able to glean some recent data as we get closer.


----------



## Lisse24

ThrillData's been tracking when the LLs sell out for the day, and so you can find averages on their site, as well as the likelihood of some popping up again in later drops.


----------



## RhodyOrange

Is this being done to increase Park Hopper sales? It seems odd to have a hard limit of 2 ILL’s per da and then only have 1 ILL/park.


----------



## mamacass

Sorry I’m so confused! So there will only be one ILL in each park and you can book it twice?


----------



## elgerber

mamacass said:


> Sorry I’m so confused! So there will only be one ILL in each park and you can book it twice?


No, you can only book two, if you are hopping to a different park.  There has only been one in each park for the last few months.


----------



## CarolynFH

mamacass said:


> Sorry I’m so confused! So there will only be one ILL in each park and you can book it twice?


No, there's only one ILL$ in each park.  You can book one for the park you have reserved, and if you have a hopper ticket you can book a 2nd one for another park you plan to hop to.  Or, with a hopper ticket, you can book 2 ILL$ for 2 parks you haven't reserved but will hop to after you visit your reserved park.


----------



## GillianP1301

RhodyOrange said:


> Is this being done to increase Park Hopper sales? It seems odd to have a hard limit of 2 ILL’s per da and then only have 1 ILL/park.



Possibility. Only other reason I can think of would be to increase the Genie+ sales by keeping headliners on that list of attractions. If they can increase sales more on Genie+ by having less ILL than they can make on having the 4 extra attractions as ILL, then it makes sense to leave things as they are.

Personally, I'd prefer they go back to the 2 ILL attractions per park.


----------



## DMLAINI

We have 2 rooms with 2 different My Disney Experience accounts & 2 different reservation numbers.   We are linked.   Can I buy Genie+ for everyone in the morning or will each room have to purchase for themselves?


----------



## CarolynFH

DMLAINI said:


> We have 2 rooms with 2 different My Disney Experience accounts & 2 different reservation numbers.   We are linked.   Can I buy Genie+ for everyone in the morning or will each room have to purchase for themselves?


As long as the guests in the other room are linked to you in your F&F list and they’ve given you permission in MDE to plan for them, you’ll be fine. Buying Genie+ isn’t linked to their room reservation.


----------



## suesueg

I have caught wind that fast passes were going to be 'bought' now. Is this actually a thing that has been put in place or plans to be?


----------



## Pyxie

Yes it's definitely a thing. Look up Genie+.


----------



## AmishGuy91

Nope, Fast Passes are gone so you can't buy them.


----------



## Pyxie

AmishGuy91 said:


> Nope, Fast Passes are gone so you can't buy them.



Well if you're being technical lol. But Lightning Lanes are just rebranded fast passes that you purchase day of now. (I understand they aren't exactly the same, but they are basically the same thing and use the same lane.)


----------



## erionm

suesueg said:


> I have caught wind that fast passes were going to be 'bought' now. Is this actually a thing that has been put in place or plans to be?


Everything Genie, Genie+ and Individual Lightning Lane​


----------



## AnnaKristoff2013

suesueg said:


> I have caught wind that fast passes were going to be 'bought' now. Is this actually a thing that has been put in place or plans to be?


You have a lot of reading to do.  Like just days and days of reading and studying.  Good luck!


----------



## Smugpugmug

I recommend watching Allears' videos on how Genie+ works. Molly, one of the people that did videos on Genie+, taught my mom and I how to use it for our February trip. She explains it way better than Disney does.


----------



## jo-jo

AnnaKristoff2013 said:


> You have a lot of reading to do.  Like just days and days of reading and studying.  Good luck!


Will there be a test at the end?    Knowing I'd fail, I never tried, left it to my DD to figure out.


----------



## suesueg

jo-jo said:


> Will there be a test at the end?    Knowing I'd fail, I never tried, left it to my DD to figure out.


LOL


----------



## scrappinginontario

DMLAINI said:


> We have 2 rooms with 2 different My Disney Experience accounts & 2 different reservation numbers.   We are linked.   Can I buy Genie+ for everyone in the morning or will each room have to purchase for themselves?


Yes although just a note that the person purchasing must pay for all in the transaction.


----------



## scrappinginontario

suesueg said:


> I have caught wind that fast passes were going to be 'bought' now. Is this actually a thing that has been put in place or plans to be?


Your question has been merged with the 'Everything Genie' thread.  Please read posts on page 1.


----------



## DLRExpert

Did they update the LL return window?
I just scanned into Speedway 12 minutes early and was okay to use.


----------



## scrappinginontario

DLRExpert said:


> Did they update the LL return window?
> I just scanned into Speedway 12 minutes early and was okay to use.


Not that has been reported.  Please keep us posted if you try again!  Thanks.


----------



## ChipTheRescueRanger

Anyone got a cue what's going on, on my tip board. 

I have sent My day for my visit. But my tip board does not show the edit button ?


----------



## scrappinginontario

ChipTheRescueRanger said:


> Anyone got a cue what's going on, on my tip board.
> 
> I have sent My day for my visit. But my tip board does not show the edit button ?


As you wait for an answer, please look for other threads on the board about this.  It has been happening for a bit and other threads were created.  Sorry, not sure what the answer is as I haven’t followed these but know there’s been a lot of discussion about it.


----------



## GBRforWDW

ChipTheRescueRanger said:


> Anyone got a cue what's going on, on my tip board.
> 
> I have sent My day for my visit. But my tip board does not show the edit button ?


The edit button now only shows on the day of your visit.


----------



## ChipTheRescueRanger

GBRforWDW said:


> The edit button now only shows on the day of your visit.



Ok Cool.

My MDE is all over the place atm for me. It forgot my genie sections on my dates. But are still selected when I go to my day. Only shows random reservations for restaurants on home page.


----------



## GBRforWDW

ChipTheRescueRanger said:


> Ok Cool.
> 
> My MDE is all over the place atm for me. It forgot my genie sections on my dates. But are still selected when I go to my day. Only shows random reservations for restaurants on home page.


Gotcha, yeah, I'm not a huge fan of how the genie handles some of that.  For my booked reservations, I continue to use Future Plans under the main menu button, the 3 lines in the lower right corner. 

Or did you mean the reservations for what's available?  That's probably just to try to get you to book something that it thinks would help with crowd levels.  Either way, I wouldn't use genie for reservation information


----------



## tomu570

I've read when selecting LL attractions between 7 and 7:30 am the return times are not shown until several clicks later.  How many clicks does it take to get to that point?  And how many clicks does it take to get back out if you don't like the return time?  Seems like a lot of back and forth if you don't like your return time.


----------



## reddog21

Yes you won’t see the times initially on the tip board however once there it’s only one click to see the times and 1 click to go back and re select to see a new time.


----------



## ghtx

DSLRuser said:


> Friday August 5th.  Will do Rope Drop at Epcot 2 people.
> 
> At 7am, should I buy ILL for guardians, then get rely G+, or do the opposite.
> 
> The goal is to try and have both of those knocked out by 12:30pm, so we can eat at Teppan Edo,  Then hang out at the resort from 2 to 6 before doing MK at night.


How did it go?


----------



## Xrox

Hello all.  We are coming in one week and I am trying to practice using the genie app and tip board.  I've heard it is good idea to customize top picks so they are pinned to the top of the tip board for faster refresh.  I went through the process for one of our days at AK and selected FOP and EE as top picks.  When I go back to the tip board there is no change and I have to scroll way down to see either.  Any suggestions on what I'm doing wrong?  Is it because this can only be done the day of your visit?

Thanks


----------



## Meglen

I might be wrong but mine only stuck day of.


----------



## DSLRuser

Friday 2 people, me 50, my daughter 15

We roped dropped EPCOT.  Hit the Monorail Station at Contemporary at 7:00, made it to the breezeway by 7:45am.  Just as we were being released, the CM said Test Track Was down, so we went to Frozen, and had a 3 min wait at 8:05.

TT was still down as we walked back, so we decided to go and sit down inside Star Bucks for breakfast and watch all the 8:30 am am guest stream towards TT.  Here is how the day went.

8:05 - walk on Frozen
8:35 ILL - Guardiens (booked at 7am)
9:05 - G+ Remy (7:00am booking)
9:55 - G+ Soarin (9:05am booking)
11:00 - 12:00 - walk around the world starting in Mexico snacked and drank
12:00 - Advance Dining Lunch @ Teppan Edo

Back at the room for a nap from 1:30 to 4:00

Animal Kingdom at 5:00 via Buss
Ate and drank between 5:00 and 6:00
6:00 - ILL for Flight Of Passage (was broken, got our money back)

Magik Kingdom Via Buss
7:00pm G+ Jungle Cruise (10:00am booking)
7:30pm G+ Splash Mountain (12:00pm booking)
8:00pm G+ Big Thunder (2:00pm booking)
8:30pm 15 min standby Pirates
8:50pm Dole Whip via mobile order
9:00pm G+ Haunted Mansion (4:00pm booking)
9:45pm ILL 7 drwarfs (booked at 6:00pm)

Stacking of G+ at night worked great.  We did a lot of shopping and just hanging out.  14.8 miles is what our apple watches said we walked.

Made it back to the pool by 10:15 for a dip before it closed.


----------



## DSLRuser

Saturday 2 people, me 50, my daughter 15

Animal Kingdom.  Drove our rental car.  Left at 7:45am, was on Everest by 8:30am.

8:30am - G+ Everest (7am booking)
9:00am ILL - Flight Of Passage (7am booking)
9:30am - night Blossums with extra boba balls, 1 with rum, 1 without

10:30 amDrove car to Disney Springs looking for unobtanium Mickey Waffle Back pack, and unobtaium Wanda Ears.  no luck...found other stuff

11:00am - 1st guest at Chicken Guys

12:30 - back at the room to sleep off a thunderstorm.

5:00pm at EPCOT

5:00pm - 5:45pm ate and drank some stuff around the showcase

5:45pm - ILL Guardians (booked at 7:05am)
6:15pm - 6:45 skyline to Studios

6:50pm - G+ Rocking Roller Coaster (2:00pm booking)
7:15pm - G+ Slinky Dog Dash (10am booking)
7:45pm - MF Smugglers Run (12pm booking)
8:00pm - G+ Run Away Railway (2pm booking)
8:15pm - G+ Midway Mania (4pm booking)

8:45pm - 9:30 bus back to Contemp

9:45pm - mobile order contempo cafe

10:00 -11:00 pool

Again...stacking working like a charm. 14.1 miles of walking


----------



## DSLRuser

Sunday 2 people, me 50, my daughter 15

Fail.  Decided to sleep in.

6:25am got sw boarding group A54 (big win)

Bus to Studios at 10:15am

10:30am G+ Rocking Roller Coatser
11:00am - lunch at Mama Melrose
12-12:30 shopping
12:30 had ILL for Rise Of The Resistance (was broke, took the refund and left)
1:00 - 2:00 Skyliner to Epcot, and shopped yacht beach boardwalk
2:05 - ILL Guardians (7:00am booking)

room by 3pm, I had to work from 3-5 506 typed up these reports

7:30pm we have G+ for Space Mountain (2pm booking)
8:00 we have Dining at B ARE Guests
9:20 will watch fireworks from hub
9:30 G+ BUZZ (7pm booking)
9:45 G+ Peter Pan (5pm booking)

so far only 7 miles of walking


----------



## DSLRuser

I will add.  We have been going to Disney 1-3 times a year since 1993.  Guardians Of the Galaxy is the best thing since Everest in 2006.

My Daughter and I went in with low expectations.  But My oldest and I have Star Wars, my 15 year old and I have Marvel, and we came off that first ride blown away.  Loved it so much I spent the money for ILL 3 days in a row.

As you can see, we skip a lot of things be cause we go som much, but G+ makes it so easy.  Will be back with the entire family in December.


----------



## g-dad66

Xrox said:


> Hello all.  We are coming in one week and I am trying to practice using the genie app and tip board.  I've heard it is good idea to customize top picks so they are pinned to the top of the tip board for faster refresh.  I went through the process for one of our days at AK and selected FOP and EE as top picks.  When I go back to the tip board there is no change and I have to scroll way down to see either.  Any suggestions on what I'm doing wrong?  Is it because this can only be done the day of your visit?
> 
> Thanks



They have apparently changed the app so that you can only pin if you have park ticket and reservation for the day.

However, here is an alternative that I learned from DisBoard contributor Disturbia:

On the Tip Board, tap on the name of the attraction.
On next screen, scroll down just a bit, and tap on the big blue LL.
This should refresh the Tip Board and take you right back to the same attraction.


----------



## nyy

We are in WDW now. We purchased G+ for everyday back when you could. 
I cannot edit my selections before 7am. Front desk no help. Each day the app still says purchase G+. Everything is paid for and linked. At 7am it lets me book so I obviously have it. Works perfectly all day except right at 7 when I need to be my fastest!
Once I am looking for a specific ride and refresh it does go back to that one but the first time I have to scroll all the way down to find it. It also makes me confirm my party! Those seconds count and I am frustrated. 
Also, I know this has been said, but we don’t use the wifi bc it kicks you off randomly throughout the day.


----------



## Bork

In FP+ days we used to do split reservations.  One parent and the older kids would get a FP for Space Mountain, the other parent and younger kid would get a FP for a meet and greet.  Everyone goes to Space Mountain to get the parent swap pass.  One group rides Space, the other does the meet and greet.  Then we do the parent swap pass.

Is this possible anymore with Genie+. I'm thinking not since you can't pick return times.


----------



## CKCruising

I'm not sure how you managed to do this.  If only one parent got the FP, how did the other parent get into the line to get the Parent swap pass?  You would not be able to do this now, even if the return times were the same, as the 2nd parent could not enter the LL without a reservation.


----------



## Bork

CKCruising said:


> I'm not sure how you managed to do this.  If only one parent got the FP, how did the other parent get into the line to get the Parent swap pass?  You would not be able to do this now, even if the return times were the same, as the 2nd parent could not enter the LL without a reservation.


Everyone shows up at Space Mountain to get the parent swap pass at the ride entrance.  You didn't need to get in line to get the parent swap, you just all had to be there at the entrance.  Group 1 rides Space.  Group 2 does meet and greet.  Then parent 2 rides Space and one kid gets to ride a second time with the parent swap pass, no FP/LL needed.


----------



## tjmw2727

If the first party uses the LL, then all riders need a genie + reservation to enter the line and get the RS.  It is done electronically so the CM will replace the 2nd adults Genie + reservation with a RS and add a RS to the plus 1 rider. 

The above would work if you all have LL for Space and use standby for the meet & greet.


----------



## reddog21

When I was at expedition Everest I was waiting for my wife and son to get off the ride waiting behind the child swap umbrella and 2 different sets of parents came by the umbrella and the cast member scanned both there magic bands.  I'm just assuming he was making sure they both had LL for the ride.  Just an observation as I didn't actually use the child swap.


----------



## CarolynFH

Bork said:


> In FP+ days we used to do split reservations.  One parent and the older kids would get a FP for Space Mountain, the other parent and younger kid would get a FP for a meet and greet.  Everyone goes to Space Mountain to get the parent swap pass.  One group rides Space, the other does the meet and greet.  Then we do the parent swap pass.
> 
> Is this possible anymore with Genie+. I'm thinking not since you can't pick return times.


The *Disney for Families *forum is a great place to confirm how RS works now.


----------



## DSLRuser

nyy said:


> We are in WDW now. We purchased G+ for everyday back when you could.
> I cannot edit my selections before 7am. Front desk no help. Each day the app still says purchase G+. Everything is paid for and linked. At 7am it lets me book so I obviously have it. Works perfectly all day except right at 7 when I need to be my fastest!
> Once I am looking for a specific ride and refresh it does go back to that one but the first time I have to scroll all the way down to find it. It also makes me confirm my party! Those seconds count and I am frustrated.
> Also, I know this has been said, but we don’t use the wifi bc it kicks you off randomly throughout the day.


Yes, the app was changed to not allow you to re order your favorites.  I think it was done on purpose to level the playing field between the tech savvy and non savvy people.

I did not find it that big of a deal.  you just work with it.


----------



## DSLRuser

Bork said:


> In FP+ days we used to do split reservations.  One parent and the older kids would get a FP for Space Mountain, the other parent and younger kid would get a FP for a meet and greet.  Everyone goes to Space Mountain to get the parent swap pass.  One group rides Space, the other does the meet and greet.  Then we do the parent swap pass.
> 
> Is this possible anymore with Genie+. I'm thinking not since you can't pick return times.


You can split groups...but you are right....you can only pick your time for ILL passes.  All other G+ passes you take what they give you.

You have to learn that some times it is best to not just grab the 1st thing out there.  Wait an hour or 2 or 3 and let the big items fall to later in the afternoon or evening, then start adding new passes every 2 hours (if stacking for the evening).  thats what we did and it worked great.....we hung out by the pool or napped, but every two hours booked a new G+.  Our nights had 5 and 6 G+ back to back to back.  no lines for us at night.


----------



## Frozen2014

Hi All.  I posted my question as a separate thread but didn't get a specific answer so trying here.  If I have an ADR at 11:25am, what is the latest that that would be ok to book Millennium Falcon Lightning Lane without being late for our reservation?  (The ride is a 5 min walk from the restaurant)
i.e. Is anything 10:30am or earlier ok?  10:45am or earlier?


----------



## Trinity88

I was able to pin rides for the days I have tickets/reservations. Go to My Disney Genie Day, choose the day you will be at the parks (change day, upper right) and then you can add rides/attractions to your Top Picks.


----------



## Xrox

Trinity88 said:


> I was able to pin rides for the days I have tickets/reservations. Go to My Disney Genie Day, choose the day you will be at the parks (change day, upper right) and then you can add rides/attractions to your Top Picks.


Does that mean that you will only be able to see the pinned rides on the tip board on the selected day?  For example, I am arriving Aug 15 at AK, so I've selected my top picks for that day today (Aug 9th).  But on the tip screen, my top picks will not be pinned until the morning of Aug 15?


----------



## Trinity88

Xrox said:


> Does that mean that you will only be able to see the pinned rides on the tip board on the selected day?  For example, I am arriving Aug 15 at AK, so I've selected my top picks for that day today (Aug 9th).  But on the tip screen, my top picks will not be pinned until the morning of Aug 15?


I see the rides now that I selected in my top picks when I go to the day I plan to be there (so Aug 15 for you). But they don't show for today (Aug 16 is my day 1).


----------



## Xrox

Trinity88 said:


> I see the rides now that I selected in my top picks when I go to the day I plan to be there (so Aug 15 for you). But they don't show for today (Aug 16 is my day 1).


Thanks.  But there is no way to preview the Tip Board for Aug 15th?  Essentially what I would like to know is what will my Tip Board look like on Aug 15.  I don't think we are able to preview that since the Tip Board is always the current day.


----------



## CJK

Xrox said:


> Thanks.  But there is no way to preview the Tip Board for Aug 15th?  Essentially what I would like to know is what will my Tip Board look like on Aug 15.  I don't think we are able to preview that since the Tip Board is always the current day.


Correct, you can't see the tip board for your day until after midnight.


----------



## DavidNYC

I probably should wait another week or two to even ask this as I know they change the app functionality so much but . . . heading down for first post-Genie trip and want to see what people have found is the best way to refresh currently.  I know pulling down works but requires then scrolling down to what you were looking for.  Any better methods?

And how has it been working?  I know with FP you could usually find some decent times for most rides with a few minutes of patient refreshing.  Do you find that refreshing works similarly now or do earlier times pop up less frequently?


----------



## g-dad66

DavidNYC said:


> I probably should wait another week or two to even ask this as I know they change the app functionality so much but . . . heading down for first post-Genie trip and want to see what people have found is the best way to refresh currently.  I know pulling down works but requires then scrolling down to what you were looking for.  Any better methods?
> 
> And how has it been working?  I know with FP you could usually find some decent times for most rides with a few minutes of patient refreshing.  Do you find that refreshing works similarly now or do earlier times pop up less frequently?



On the Tip Board, tap on the name of the attraction.
On next screen, scroll down just a bit, and tap on the big blue LL.
This should refresh the Tip Board and take you right back to the same attraction.


----------



## set88

g-dad66 said:


> On the Tip Board, tap on the name of the attraction.
> On next screen, scroll down just a bit, and tap on the big blue LL.
> This should refresh the Tip Board and take you right back to the same attraction.


I'm guessing this doesn't work unless you're actually there... not working now, it just refreshes the tip board and stays at the top.  Wish I could practice ahead of time!


----------



## elgerber

set88 said:


> I'm guessing this doesn't work unless you're actually there... not working now, it just refreshes the tip board and stays at the top.  Wish I could practice ahead of time!


not it should work anywhere.  It works for me, and I am at home.


----------



## Marionnette

elgerber said:


> not it should work anywhere.  It works for me, and I am at home.


I'm at home and it doesn't work that way for me. I'm on an android phone. Maybe that makes a difference?

When I click on the attraction,  then click on the blue LL, it just refreshes the attraction list with the same attractions pinned at the top. The only way to see that single attraction at the top is to edit my selections to include only that one attraction.


----------



## g-dad66

Marionnette said:


> I'm at home and it doesn't work that way for me. I'm on an android phone. Maybe that makes a difference?
> 
> When I click on the attraction,  then click on the blue LL, it just refreshes the attraction list with the same attractions pinned at the top. The only way to see that single attraction at the top is to edit my selections to include only that one attraction.



I suppose different phones could work differently.  It works on my iPhone at home.

I can't pin any attractions to the top, but it takes me right back to the same attraction that I was on, even though that attraction isn't pinned at the top.


----------



## Lisa P.

Marionnette said:


> I'm at home and it doesn't work that way for me. I'm on an android phone. Maybe that makes a difference?
> 
> When I click on the attraction,  then click on the blue LL, it just refreshes the attraction list with the same attractions pinned at the top. The only way to see that single attraction at the top is to edit my selections to include only that one attraction.



Same here, also on an Android.


----------



## g-dad66

I'm not usually up before 7:30 Eastern time, but here's something mildly interesting that I have observed twice in the 7:00 to 7:30 am Eastern time frame:

I couldn't see return times from 7:00 to 7:16, but suddenly at about 7:16 or 7:17, the times appeared on the Tip Board.  I'm wondering if this is typical (vs. times not appearing until 7:30, which is what the Disney "enhancement" announced it would be).


----------



## holyrita

I'm wondering how thrill data is still getting their return time data between 7-7:30am with the tip board not showing return times?


----------



## HeiHei2018

g-dad66 said:


> I'm not usually up before 7:30 Eastern time, but here's something mildly interesting that I have observed twice in the 7:00 to 7:30 am Eastern time frame:
> 
> I couldn't see return times from 7:00 to 7:16, but suddenly at about 7:16 or 7:17, the times appeared on the Tip Board.  I'm wondering if this is typical (vs. times not appearing until 7:30, which is what the Disney "enhancement" announced it would be).


Yes, I have seen the same. It seems like they shortened the 7-7:30 no times displayed window to 7:15.


----------



## daisylovesdisney

Checking if there has been any update to the previous glitch for purchasing Genie+ day by day when your family has a combo of non-expiring tickets (or annual pass) and a family member that already has a new ticket with Genie+ added for all their days?  

Four of us have non-expiring tickets or complimentary tickets and my one son I had to purchase a new ticket for this trip.  I purchased him a ticket with Genie+ added which I guess was not a good move because I read it may cause a glitch when trying to purchase Genie+ day by day now for the rest of us.  

Does anyone know if this has been fixed recently and been able to now purchase Genie+ for the non-expiring tickets/annual pass without an issue?  Or I will have to call?

Also just to check, for my family members that have complimentary tickets for one out of their 3 park days, I can add Genie+ for them also, yes?


----------



## daisylovesdisney

Any tricks to getting a morning return time for Slinky Dog Dash?  If the return times by 7:05am are already 7pm and we plan to leave DHS around 4p, should I even bother?  Just try to get there early instead?


----------



## g-dad66

daisylovesdisney said:


> Any tricks to getting a morning return time for Slinky Dog Dash?  If the return times by 7:05am are already 7pm and we plan to leave DHS around 4p, should I even bother?  Just try to get there early instead?



If you go for it right at 7am, you should be able to get a LL time earlier than 4pm.


----------



## daisylovesdisney

g-dad66 said:


> If you go for it right at 7am, you should be able to get a LL time earlier than 4pm.


Okay, I think I will try first for SDD  LL, then RotR $LL, and then GotG $LL.  We can always try for GotG later on.  My family is NOT helpful when it comes to these things, by the time they book one I could have booked all of them lol.


----------



## set88

daisylovesdisney said:


> Okay, I think I will try first for SDD  LL, then RotR $LL, and then GotG $LL.  We can always try for GotG later on.  My family is NOT helpful when it comes to these things, by the time they book one I could have booked all of them lol.


That's what I'd do. With RotR, if you initially select a time that is before 4pm and are bumped to a later time by the time your payment processes, guest services will probably be willing to adjust the time for you (at least, that's what I've read.) But that doesn't apply to any Genie+ ride since you're not choosing a specific time to start with, it's just first available.


----------



## Kitty & Covs Covs

Can anyone point me in the direction of the best Genie+ strategy at MK with a 2-3p park arrival? I know I should start booking at 7am and stacking throughout the day but I’d love to see an itinerary of which order to go in (like many sites have done for RD days).


----------



## g-dad66

Kitty & Covs Covs said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of the best Genie+ strategy at MK with a 2-3p park arrival? I know I should start booking at 7am and stacking throughout the day but I’d love to see an itinerary of which order to go in (like many sites have done for RD days).



If you want to do both Peter Pan and Jungle Cruise, I would recommend getting one of them at 7:00 and the other one at 11:00 (when you are eligible to book your second LL).

Those are the two that will "sell out" earliest in the day (apart from Meet Mickey which will "sell out" even earlier than both PP and JC, so if you want to get an LL for it, it's the one to get at 7:00 am).


----------



## LisaMc

Anyone having issues seeing the price of the ILL on the tipboard? Mine is cut off - all I see is purchase...
Thanks!


----------



## NJlauren

I’m a little annoyed with the No times to select for ILL from 7-730 (or 715).  Can anyone confirm you can see the time before purchase? 

I have some days where I am parking hoping but not till day 5/6 and don’t want to get a default time of 2….

I don’t love I can’t select the time at 7, or am I missing something?


----------



## g-dad66

LisaMc said:


> Anyone having issues seeing the price of the ILL on the tipboard? Mine is cut off - all I see is purchase...
> Thanks!



Mine is cut off also.


----------



## han22735

Todays MDE update had a few changes to Genie.  The one below looks annoying for people park hopping.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557784088479768576
Also reading you no longer can see or get the time for your next LL you'll need to manual track it.  Ex. You used to be able to try to book a new one and it was say you need to wait till x:xx...now just say not yet available.

I don't like these changes.

EDIT* posted on WDWMAGIC Update: The no next available time is a bug (which is why it is intermittent). Should probably be fixed soonish. And the "fix" may not be what you expect...stay tuned.


----------



## CJK

Lousy changes.


----------



## Marionnette

han22735 said:


> Todayy MDE update had a few changes to Genie.  The one below looks annoying for people park hopping.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557784088479768576
> Also reading you no longer can see or get the time for your next LL you'll need to manual track it.  Ex. You used to be able to try to book a new one and it was say you need to wait till x:xx...now just say no yet available.
> 
> I don't like these changes.


They keep finding ways to make it less user-friendly.


----------



## han22735

Marionnette said:


> They keep finding ways to make it less user-friendly.


I agree.


----------



## Lehuaann

han22735 said:


> Todays MDE update had a few changes to Genie.  The one below looks annoying for people park hopping.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557784088479768576
> Also reading you no longer can see or get the time for your next LL you'll need to manual track it.  Ex. You used to be able to try to book a new one and it was say you need to wait till x:xx...now just say not yet available.
> 
> I don't like these changes.
> 
> EDIT* posted on WDWMAGIC Update: The no next available time is a bug (which is why it is intermittent). Should probably be fixed soonish. And the "fix" may not be what you expect...stay tuned.



I hope this is a glitch.  Otherwise, RIP PH stacking


----------



## han22735

Lehuaann said:


> I hope this is a glitch.  Otherwise, RIP PH stacking


Only way too spin this positively is if your never gonna park hop it "should" make after 2pm availability better.


----------



## nekonekoneko

Lehuaann said:


> I hope this is a glitch.  Otherwise, RIP PH stacking



There was maintenance last night on the Disney servers, and then this.  I'm really afraid that they are related.


----------



## pens4821

han22735 said:


> Todays MDE update had a few changes to Genie.  The one below looks annoying for people park hopping.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557784088479768576
> Also reading you no longer can see or get the time for your next LL you'll need to manual track it.  Ex. You used to be able to try to book a new one and it was say you need to wait till x:xx...now just say not yet available.
> 
> I don't like these changes.
> 
> EDIT* posted on WDWMAGIC Update: The no next available time is a bug (which is why it is intermittent). Should probably be fixed soonish. And the "fix" may not be what you expect...stay tuned.


I really loved being able to stack for our evening park when we were there in March. I guess if you’re going to HS or ep you can probably still take advantage of stacking relatively early if you like the bigger rides as they get to 2 quickly. 

Curious to see how this plays out. It may not impact us much. Maybe  a little at MK but probably not at HS/EP.


----------



## snikki

Any reports this morning on if the no booking after 2 pm is still happening or if it was a glitch?


----------



## Gentry2004

As “non park hoppers” I am glad for the change. I wasn’t a fan of the old way. 

Now if they instead wanted to allow everyone (not just park hoppers) to select an after-2pm time from the beginning of the day, then I think it would have been fine.


----------



## serenitygr

Gentry2004 said:


> As “non park hoppers” I am glad for the change. I wasn’t a fan of the old way.
> 
> Now if they instead wanted to allow everyone (not just park hoppers) to select an after-2pm time from the beginning of the day, then I think it would have been fine.


I must not be following how genie works- I thought everyone COULD reserve afternoon times- even if you weren’t park hopping- simply by using the same system of refreshing until the times moved into the afternoon for that particular ride. Why would just park hoppers have that ability?


----------



## NJlauren

serenitygr said:


> I must not be following how genie works- I thought everyone COULD reserve afternoon times- even if you weren’t park hopping- simply by using the same system of refreshing until the times moved into the afternoon for that particular ride. Why would just park hoppers have that ability?


With park hoppers it it defaulted to a time 2pm or later even if the return time was currently 11am for your 2nd park . So people with hoppers were stacking afternoon rides before other people saw late times.


----------



## Marionnette

serenitygr said:


> I must not be following how genie works- I thought everyone COULD reserve afternoon times- even if you weren’t park hopping- simply by using the same system of refreshing until the times moved into the afternoon for that particular ride. Why would just park hoppers have that ability?


Yes, this is true to an extent. Prior to this recent change to G+, Guest #1 who is visiting a park -and only that park - could see first available times beginning with park opening. Guest#2 who was starting their day at another park and hopping to the same park as Guest#1 would only see G+ time slots that begin 2:00 PM or later. The hopping guest could begin stacking later time slots starting at 7 AM and then every 2 hours following park opening. 

With this change, Guest#2 will not see an available time slot for after 2PM unless all G+ times prior to 2 PM have been filled.


----------



## lostprincess_danie

han22735 said:


> Todays MDE update had a few changes to Genie.  The one below looks annoying for people park hopping.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557784088479768576
> Also reading you no longer can see or get the time for your next LL you'll need to manual track it.  Ex. You used to be able to try to book a new one and it was say you need to wait till x:xx...now just say not yet available.
> 
> I don't like these changes.


I tolerated Genie+ on our last trip. For our trip next month I specifically purchased PH so we could stack evening LL at MK while we spent a slow morning at AK. Now I'm wondering if I should even bother getting G+ that day. We won't need it at AK and constantly checking my phone to see if return times have gone past 2p in MK is adding another level of annoyance with this system. (Although I admit, it does help the non park hopping guests. Which I will appreciate if I'm ever not hopping.)


----------



## serenitygr

Marionnette said:


> Yes, this is true to an extent. Prior to this recent change to G+, Guest #1 who is visiting a park -and only that park - could see first available times beginning with park opening. Guest#2 who was starting their day at another park and hopping to the same park as Guest#1 would only see G+ time slots that begin 2:00 PM or later. The hopping guest could begin stacking later time slots starting at 7 AM and then every 2 hours following park opening.
> 
> With this change, Guest#2 will not see an available time slot for after 2PM unless all G+ times prior to 2 PM have been filled.


I understand! I can definitely see why it’s more fair this way then!


----------



## han22735

lostprincess_danie said:


> I tolerated Genie+ on our last trip. For our trip next month I specifically purchased PH so we could stack evening LL at MK while we spent a slow morning at AK. Now I'm wondering if I should even bother getting G+ that day. We won't need it at AK and constantly checking my phone to see if return times have gone past 2p in MK is adding another level of annoyance with this system. (Although I admit, it does help the non park hopping guests. Which I will appreciate if I'm ever not hopping.)


I was watching today and it took till 11:05 for Jungle cruise to get past 2pm.  At that point it was the only ride that had hit the 2pm mark.  Obviously its just an example for today so you never know how early you'd get to book your first Genie.


----------



## holyrita

han22735 said:


> I was watching today and it took till 11:05 for Jungle cruise to get past 2pm.  At that point it was the only ride that had hit the 2pm mark.  Obviously its just an example for today so you never know how early you'd get to book your first Genie.


I was surprised by this so I looked at the last few weeks for Jungle Cruise and it usually hits 2pm or later muuuuuch earlier. Its also showing as a 30 minute wait currently, which for a middle of the day on a Friday in the summer... seems like a v slow day at MK. Normally that's 60-80 minutes at this time.


----------



## lostprincess_danie

holyrita said:


> Its also showing as a 30 minute wait currently, which for a middle of the day on a Friday in the summer... seems like a v slow day at MK.


First MNSSHP is tonight. Guests probably going elsewhere since MK will start getting crazy around 4p.


----------



## holyrita

lostprincess_danie said:


> First MNSSHP is tonight. Guests probably going elsewhere since MK will start getting crazy around 4p.


Good evidence that (hopefully) MK will be quieter again this year during the day of MNSSHP nights!


----------



## daisylovesdisney

If I have to wait to try and get later ride times for when we hop, I'll just book Genie+ attractions for where we go in the morning.  


Ex - 
7am LL - book an attraction in the first park, then book the ILL in both am and pm parks 
8:30am park opening
10:30am - check pm park, if I can get a 2pm or later LL for something we want I'll book that, otherwise will book another LL for the am park 
12:30pm - start to book pm park LLs 

If the 7am LL is sometime before 10:30am, do we have to wait till 10:30am to book the 2nd LL or we can book it after we've tapped into the first ride?


----------



## serenitygr

daisylovesdisney said:


> If I have to wait to try and get later ride times for when we hop, I'll just book Genie+ attractions for where we go in the morning.
> 
> 
> Ex -
> 7am LL - book an attraction in the first park, then book the ILL in both am and pm parks
> 8:30am park opening
> 10:30am - check pm park, if I can get a 2pm or later LL for something we want I'll book that, otherwise will book another LL for the am park
> 12:30pm - start to book pm park LLs
> 
> If the 7am LL is sometime before 10:30am, do we have to wait till 10:30am to book the 2nd LL or we can book it after we've tapped into the first ride?


After you’ve used your first one


----------



## daisylovesdisney

serenitygr said:


> After you’ve used your first one


Fantastic, thanks!


----------



## daisylovesdisney

Has anyone tried to book Genie+ with either an annual pass, non-expiring or complimentary tickets recently when you also had someone in your party has a different ticket already with Genie+?  Just trying to figure out if this is still causing a glitch or we should be able to add Genie+ each day by 7am without a problem.  This is my main worry for the trip.


----------



## daisylovesdisney

"The best option to fix is to call 1-407-939-4357 before 7:00 am and purchase Genie+ for AP(s). This number seems to be dedicated to Genie+ challenges and does not normally have a long wait time. Purchasing before 7:00 am will allow all guests to book Genie+ at 7:00 am." (Quoted from the first page of the thread)

Does anyone know what time this phone number opens in the morning when I can reach a live operator?


----------



## wdhinn89

When trying to purchase RotR tickets, what are the drop times.  If I do not get a time at the 7am drop, do times drop again at 7:08?  Is there still no way of knowing what time you will actually get?


----------



## set88

wdhinn89 said:


> When trying to purchase RotR tickets, what are the drop times.  If I do not get a time at the 7am drop, do times drop again at 7:08?  Is there still no way of knowing what time you will actually get?



It's very unlikely to sell out completely right at 7am.  The average sell out time for the day over the past 2 weeks was ~9:20am, with sporadic additional times added throughout the day (I wouldn't count on getting one of those). 

Yes, it's possible you'll get bounced from the time you choose to a later time.  They may or may not add some slightly earlier times back in as refills, but I wouldn't wait for that either.  Buying right at 7am and taking the time you get is the best plan.  Depending on how busy it is, you may get a time before noon, or before mid afternoon.


----------



## cakebaker

Has anyone else read anything about them stopping the ability to book a park your hopping to at 2? Last trip we could go to AK in the morning and book Genie+ for HS with the after 2pm times popping up immediately.  That allowed us to stack a few attractions for the afternoon park. I've read a couple of places now that they've removed that ability and while you can book for your afternoon park, you will get first available time and it will pop up with an error screen when you attempt to book. Is this new or am I just behind the curve? https://www.piratesandprincesses.ne...A6JLlFBXPvdS2_47U9FuC1PgcZI-ayQH-DnA7QhnwMbZw


----------



## Tess

cakebaker said:


> Has anyone else read anything about them stopping the ability to book a park your hopping to at 2? Last trip we could go to AK in the morning and book Genie+ for HS with the after 2pm times popping up immediately.  That allowed us to stack a few attractions for the afternoon park. I've read a couple of places now that they've removed that ability and while you can book for your afternoon park, you will get first available time and it will pop up with an error screen when you attempt to book. Is this new or am I just behind the curve? https://www.piratesandprincesses.ne...A6JLlFBXPvdS2_47U9FuC1PgcZI-ayQH-DnA7QhnwMbZw


It is a new facet if G+ which was changed this past week.  

You will not be stacking from your first park to your hopped to park after 2:00 p.m.  Previously, the times to the hopped park defaulted to 2:00 p.m. or later. That has been changed and you will now need to keep your eye on the hopped to park times until they extend from 2:00 p.m. and beyond.  You will receive an error message if you try to schedule a G+ time prior to park hopping time of 2:00 p.m.


----------



## cakebaker

Tess said:


> It is a new facet if G+ which was changed this past week.
> 
> You will not be stacking from your first park to your hopped to park after 2:00 p.m.  Previously, the times to the hopped park defaulted to 2:00 p.m. or later. That has been changed and you will now need to keep your eye on the hopped to park times until they extend from 2:00 p.m. and beyond.  You will receive an error message if you try to schedule a G+ time prior to park hopping time of 2:00 p.m.



I can see why they did it, but it sure was nice being able to easily stack them. Thanks!


----------



## Tess

cakebaker said:


> I can see why they did it, but it sure was nice being able to easily stack them. Thanks!


Honestly, it only seems fair to those who don't hop--they are in the park and competing with those who are not.  

We have not felt the need to purchase G+ despite several trips since its inception.  Partly because I resent paying for what was previously free, but primarily because we rope drop and manage to do all we want without it.


----------



## scrappinginontario

It is still possible to stack for the park you’re hopping to.  What has changed is that all guests must now wait until the return time is showing as 2PM or later before booking it.

Rides like Jungle Cruise and Peter Pan will most likely still have this happen earlier in the day.


----------



## cakebaker

Tess said:


> Honestly, it only seems fair to those who don't hop--they are in the park and competing with those who are not.
> 
> We have not felt the need to purchase G+ despite several trips since its inception.  Partly because I resent paying for what was previously free, but primarily because we rope drop and manage to do all we want without it.



I agree, but it still was nice.  We've only been once since Genie+ started. I was convinced I'd hate it, I do not. It's not what I would've chosen, but it works very well for us. We rope drop too, close another park in the evening, but still find Genie + to be helpful, especially in the evening park. Guess we'll just have to watch the clock a little closer now.


----------



## daisylovesdisney

I don't know if it will really be helpful for anyone in the end not to allow park hoppers to book afternoon attractions earlier on.  People will just book morning rides at their first park until they can start the afternoon rides in park #2.  It freed up the morning LLs in the first park before.


----------



## cakebaker

daisylovesdisney said:


> I don't know if it will really be helpful for anyone in the end not to allow park hoppers to book afternoon attractions earlier on.  People will just book morning rides at their first park until they can start the afternoon rides in park #2.  It freed up the morning LLs in the first park before.



We take a break from our morning park around lunch time then head back to the resort until 5 or so. For us, it will just be a matter of likely booking 1 of the more popular rides once it hits 2pm, then stacking while we're at the resort. It's not a huge deal for us, but I doubt the way we tour is all that typical. I'm sure it will deter some who don't want to spend time watching the app so closely.


----------



## Belle'sFan

We will be checking in to a Disney resort late afternoon on our arrival day (coming from Universal).  Will I be able to purchase G+ at 7am that morning even though we have not checked in yet?  Will I be able to purchase $LL as a Disney resort guest that morning also?  Thanks.


----------



## Marionnette

Belle'sFan said:


> We will be checking in to a Disney resort late afternoon on our arrival day (coming from Universal).  Will I be able to purchase G+ at 7am that morning even though we have not checked in yet?  Will I be able to purchase $LL as a Disney resort guest that morning also?  Thanks.


You can purchase Genie+ as early as midnight of the day that you plan to use it. This applies to both on-site and offsite guests. Both on-site and offsite guests can make their first G+ selection at 7 AM.

You can purchase your ILL$ at 7 AM on your first day as a resort guest even though you have not physically checked into the resort.


----------



## Monk6552

Trying to figure out G+ strategy with the new 2:00 PM park hopper rules and how to maximize for AM EP/PM HS day. Does this plan make sense? (Keeping in mind that we plan to hop to HS on a Saturday over Labor Day weekend...which I'm hoping is possible)

7:00 AM - book first LL for Slinky Dog (I could be wrong - but I think SDD still books up into the afternoon pretty immediately so I don't think the park hopper rule should affect us for that)
8:30 AM - Parks open (both EP/HS)
10:30 AM - able to book second LL - either for HS or EP - if EP, then we'd be able to book another LL as soon as we tap into this one, because it's the most recent G+ selection. IF HS, could still potentially stack for the afternoon if we can find another post 2 PM ride.
12:30 PM - can book third LL assuming all selections have been post 2 PM HS LL

Does that all sound right?


----------



## g-dad66

Monk6552 said:


> Trying to figure out G+ strategy with the new 2:00 PM park hopper rules and how to maximize for AM EP/PM HS day. Does this plan make sense? (Keeping in mind that we plan to hop to HS on a Saturday over Labor Day weekend...which I'm hoping is possible)
> 
> 7:00 AM - book first LL for Slinky Dog (I could be wrong - but I think SDD still books up into the afternoon pretty immediately so I don't think the park hopper rule should affect us for that)
> 8:30 AM - Parks open (both EP/HS)
> 10:30 AM - able to book second LL - either for HS or EP - if EP, then we'd be able to book another LL as soon as we tap into this one, because it's the most recent G+ selection. IF HS, could still potentially stack for the afternoon if we can find another post 2 PM ride.
> 12:30 PM - can book third LL assuming all selections have been post 2 PM HS LL
> 
> Does that all sound right?



Yep, makes perfect sense.


----------



## DavidNYC

Any recent insight on how refreshing has been working lately for rides where the return time is 3-4+ hours away?   Are people finding that earlier times pop up fairly frequently if you spend a couple minutes refreshing?  And do people find it is generally working with some of the more popular ride (mountains, test track, frozen, remy, etc.)   

I remember with FP refreshing ranged from Small World where I could usually get a return time in the next 10 minutes within a minute of refreshing, to things like Space Mountain - where it showed up but took a lot more time and a little luck (I even got a FoP FP while sitting at Flight of Wonder once but I think in all the years of going there that popped up in the afternoon only twice).

Curious as to if people are seeing some general availability trends.


----------



## han22735

DavidNYC said:


> Any recent insight on how refreshing has been working lately for rides where the return time is 3-4+ hours away?   Are people finding that earlier times pop up fairly frequently if you spend a couple minutes refreshing?  And do people find it is generally working with some of the more popular ride (mountains, test track, frozen, remy, etc.)
> 
> I remember with FP refreshing ranged from Small World where I could usually get a return time in the next 10 minutes within a minute of refreshing, to things like Space Mountain - where it showed up but took a lot more time and a little luck (I even got a FoP FP while sitting at Flight of Wonder once but I think in all the years of going there that popped up in the afternoon only twice).
> 
> Curious as to if people are seeing some general availability trends.


Yes it works amazingly well.  We are here now and did this both times we bought it.  10 genies at MK Sunday and today at HS we got a genie for every ride and left after dinner at 7.

Edit to add...no trends that I could see. It was so random.  I wanna say an hour out was the latest we had to wait.


----------



## DavidNYC

han22735 said:


> Yes it works amazingly well.  We are here now and did this both times we bought it.  10 genies at MK Sunday and today at HS we got a genie for every ride and left after dinner at 7.
> 
> Edit to add...no trends that I could see. It was so random.  I wanna say an hour out was the latest we had to wait.


Thanks - that's good to know that it seems to be useful for many rides to get a little closer in.


----------



## Frozen2014

Wondering other's strategies for Magic Kingdom?  Do you try and book rides with a shorter return time so you can book the next one ASAP?  Or do you go for the ones that seem to sell out sooner such as Jungle Cruise or Peter Pan but then you have to wait for 2hrs after park open (or 2hrs going forward) to book the next one. 

Epcot and HS seemed easier to come up with a plan of attack for first Genie+.  

Would love to hear suggestions as I am a bit stuck on MK planning.
I am coming with 2 teens and priorities will be Splash, Big Thunder, Space Mountain, and Haunted Mansion but also want to ride JC, Peter Pan.


----------



## TinkBink

Does anyone have any insight as to what the times are doing between 7 and 7:15 for the headliners? I have been practicing my genie+ strategy for our upcoming September trip. I can see the times starting at 7:15 and refreshing between 7:15 and 8 am I'm no longer seeing the early time "drops" like I did for our trip in May. If I don't see an early morning time right at 7 am will sometime come up at say 7:10?


----------



## g-dad66

Frozen2014 said:


> Wondering other's strategies for Magic Kingdom?  Do you try and book rides with a shorter return time so you can book the next one ASAP?  Or do you go for the ones that seem to sell out sooner such as Jungle Cruise or Peter Pan but then you have to wait for 2hrs after park open (or 2hrs going forward) to book the next one.
> 
> Epcot and HS seemed easier to come up with a plan of attack for first Genie+.
> 
> Would love to hear suggestions as I am a bit stuck on MK planning.
> I am coming with 2 teens and priorities will be Splash, Big Thunder, Space Mountain, and Haunted Mansion but also want to ride JC, Peter Pan.



Our strategy will be to book Jungle Cruise at 7am for as early as possible, hopefully well before 11:00 return time. After tapping into JC, will book Peter Pan (hopefully again LL will be less than 2 hours out).  That should put us in good shape for booking LL for other attractions throughout the day.

We will do Space Mountain during Early Entry, and then will head to Frontierland at 9:00 to do Big Thunder and Splash standby.

Hopefully the 9:00 plan will work better than our March trip when not only were Big Thunder and Splash both down at 9:00, but Pirates was down also.


----------



## holyrita

TinkBink said:


> Does anyone have any insight as to what the times are doing between 7 and 7:15 for the headliners? I have been practicing my genie+ strategy for our upcoming September trip. I can see the times starting at 7:15 and refreshing between 7:15 and 8 am I'm no longer seeing the early time "drops" like I did for our trip in May. If I don't see an early morning time right at 7 am will sometime come up at say 7:10?


I've seen no drops between 7 and 7:15am. I'd recommend booking as early as possible for the best possible time, refreshing during that time period for more drops seems to be gone.


----------



## TinkBink

holyrita said:


> I've seen no drops between 7 and 7:15am. I'd recommend booking as early as possible for the best possible time, refreshing during that time period for more drops seems to be gone.


Thank you very much! Good to know!!


----------



## elgerber

g-dad66 said:


> Our strategy will be to book Jungle Cruise at 7am for as early as possible, hopefully well before 11:00 return time. After tapping into JC, will book Peter Pan (hopefully again LL will be less than 2 hours out).  That should put us in good shape for booking LL for other attractions throughout the day.
> 
> We will do Space Mountain during Early Entry, and then will head to Frontierland at 9:00 to do Big Thunder and Splash standby.
> 
> Hopefully the 9:00 plan will work better than our March trip when not only were Big Thunder and Splash both down at 9:00, but Pirates was down also.


I would not count on Peter Pan being less than two hours out at 11am.  Peter Pan books into the late afternoon/evening pretty quickly.


----------



## Plan Man

Haven’t used G+. I have read the intro post explaining how it works and time frames between choosing your next ride etc.  my question: when choosing your first ride choice are you able to pick the time for later in day?  As an example, I would like to pick Jungle cruise at MK for my 7 o’clock pick but don’t want to ride it until say 11 or so. Can this be done or do you just accept whatever time is listed?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Plan Man said:


> Haven’t used G+. I have read the intro post explaining how it works and time frames between choosing your next ride etc.  my question: when choosing your first ride choice are you able to pick the time for later in day?  As an example, I would like to pick Jungle cruise at MK for my 7 o’clock pick but don’t want to ride it until say 11 or so. Can this be done or do you just accept whatever time is listed?


You may not select a return time for Genie+ LL attractions, you must accept the next available time.  The rides you mentioned - JC is a ride where you can only accept next available time.

If you purchase ILL$ rides (7DMT) you may select a return time.


----------



## reddog21

Plan Man said:


> Haven’t used G+. I have read the intro post explaining how it works and time frames between choosing your next ride etc.  my question: when choosing your first ride choice are you able to pick the time for later in day?  As an example, I would like to pick Jungle cruise at MK for my 7 o’clock pick but don’t want to ride it until say 11 or so. Can this be done or do you just accept whatever time is listed?


At 7am no times are shown on the tip board for regular LL(around 7:30 they start to show up), you select the ride and a times pops up.  On that screen you could not confirm the time and go back in the tip board select the ride again and see what time comes up.  It's a bit of a gamble for the more popular rides because if you don't like the first time, the second time may increase dramatically.  Once you confirm your LL you can't see any more times for that ride until you cancel it.


----------



## Frozen2014

g-dad66 said:


> Our strategy will be to book Jungle Cruise at 7am for as early as possible, hopefully well before 11:00 return time. After tapping into JC, will book Peter Pan (hopefully again LL will be less than 2 hours out).  That should put us in good shape for booking LL for other attractions throughout the day.
> 
> We will do Space Mountain during Early Entry, and then will head to Frontierland at 9:00 to do Big Thunder and Splash standby.
> 
> Hopefully the 9:00 plan will work better than our March trip when not only were Big Thunder and Splash both down at 9:00, but Pirates was down also.


Thanks.  I'm looking at thrill data for Jungle Cruise at 7:05am, it's already booking 11:30am and Peter Pan as well books a few hours out. Thinking about it, Is it better to wait a bit for Peter Pan (maybe 3rd LL booking) and hope that you have another one you are tapping into prior to using Peter Pan?  Not even sure if that is possible.

Good idea to do early entry for one headliner, Space being a good candidate.

That's so frustrating with Splash, Big Thunder AND pirates down. :-(  We're going in a couple weeks so know weather an impact things.


----------



## g-dad66

Yes, 7:05 would be too late for my plan to work.  We need to get Jungle Cruise booked between 7:00 and 7:01.

You're right, though, about Peter Pan.  If we can tap into Jungle Cruise at about 9:45 (after doing Big Thunder and Splash), the LL return times for Peter Pan will be well into the afternoon.  So we will have to wait until about 11:45 to get LL #3.


----------



## Frozen2014

g-dad66 said:


> Yes, 7:05 would be too late for my plan to work.  We need to get Jungle Cruise booked between 7:00 and 7:01.


Will definitely be on at 7am, but am just thinking by the time we get to the final screen it may switch to a later time  (and MK is our first park day so may be a little shaky using Genie+)


----------



## Rebecca Pocahontas

I have a question about the 2 hour window start time.
- If the park opens at 9 am for everyone but 8:30 for resort guests does that mean the window starts counting down at 9 or does it start at 8:30?


----------



## g-dad66

Rebecca Pocahontas said:


> I have a question about the 2 hour window start time.
> - If the park opens at 9 am for everyone but 8:30 for resort guests does that mean the window starts counting down at 9 or does it start at 8:30?


 It starts counting down at 9 am.


----------



## arich35

If you are booking Genie+ for 10-12 people, how difficult is it to get times? I have no idea what we are going to do to make the most out of Genie+ at MK. We will most likely not being getting there right at opening (staying off resort). And probably taking a break in the middle of the day, we have a couple toddlers


----------



## bashuck

Can you purchase LL to be used during the 4-7PM time of the MVMCP?  We will be at a water park earlier in the day.  3 of us have APs but one does not so we are not making park reservations at MK.


----------



## scrappinginontario

bashuck said:


> Can you purchase LL to be used during the 4-7PM time of the MVMCP?  We will be at a water park earlier in the day.  3 of us have APs but one does not so we are not making park reservations at MK.


No you cannot as you would need to have a park reservation in order to add Genie+ to your day.  Since you will be entering at 4PM using a party ticket, you will not be eligible for G+.


----------



## isabellea

Anyone booked a parade viewing spot with G+? How is the view? Is it very crowded?


----------



## DavidNYC

Is there any consensus on a pattern of drops throughout the day for LL?  I was looking on thrill data and there seem to be some patterns of many of the popular rides becoming available again at 2:50 / 4:50 etc.   I was just doing some refreshing to see what times were in prep for a trip next week and at 3:45 suddenly times became available for slinky dog, ToT, RnR all within the next hour.

Any pattern here or does it seem to be just random during the day.  Was a bit heartened by that I was able to get all three of those to come up in under 5 minutes of refreshing when they were showing as not available not long before.


----------



## ghtx

Hi.  I have a question about my two teenage kids making Genie+ reservations.  They are both going to be at Hollywood Studios one day on their own.  I've already bought Genie+ for their tickets.  I (dad) have the account in MDE and manage everyone else. The kids don't have their own accounts.

Will they be able to make G+ reservations in DHS while they are there, without me, by logging into the app as me?  Or do they need to create their own MDE accounts?


----------



## CarolynFH

ghtx said:


> Hi.  I have a question about my two teenage kids making Genie+ reservations.  They are both going to be at Hollywood Studios one day on their own.  I've already bought Genie+ for their tickets.  I (dad) have the account in MDE and manage everyone else. The kids don't have their own accounts.
> 
> Will they be able to make G+ reservations in DHS while they are there, without me, by logging into the app as me?  Or do they need to create their own MDE accounts?


They can log into your account and book Genie+LLs, ILL$ and VQ for themselves.


----------



## sleepymouse

Do I need to use last one booked first (if 2 hours have not passed since booking it) before I can book another LL? For example, book SDD 7am for 11am, book TSMM at 11am for 12pm, use SDD at 11:15. Will I be able to book another LL after tapping SDD or not until I tap TSMM?


----------



## set88

sleepymouse said:


> Do I need to use last one booked first (if 2 hours have not passed since booking it) before I can book another LL? For example, book SDD 7am for 11am, book TSMM at 11am for 12pm, use SDD at 11:15. Will I be able to book another LL after tapping SDD or not until I tap TSMM?


Either 2 hours from your most recent booking, or when you use your most recent booking.  

In your example, assuming the park opens at 8:30, you'd be able to book another G+ at 10:30am because that's 2 hours after park open.  Assuming you booked TSMM for 12pm, you'd be able to book another one as soon as you used that (or 12:30pm if you hadn't used it by then).


----------



## arich35

set88 said:


> Either 2 hours from your most recent booking, or when you use your most recent booking.
> 
> *In your example, assuming the park opens at 8:30, you'd be able to book another G+ at 10:30am because that's 2 hours after park open.  Assuming you booked TSMM for 12pm, you'd be able to book another one as soon as you used that (or 12:30pm if you hadn't used it by then).*


I thought when you had two that you have to wait the 2 hours and don't get to pick again when you scan for the first one?


----------



## g-dad66

arich35 said:


> I thought when you had two that you have to wait the 2 hours and don't get to pick again when you scan for the first one?


That's true, but in the example cited, it is the second one that is being scanned into.  Since the second one is the most recently-booked one, eligibility to book again is restored.


----------



## sleepymouse

arich35 said:


> I thought when you had two that you have to wait the 2 hours and don't get to pick again when you scan for the first one?


Great. That is what I thought but wanted to double check. Thank you.


----------



## set88

arich35 said:


> I thought when you had two that you have to wait the 2 hours and don't get to pick again when you scan for the first one?


Right. It only goes by the most recently booked one, regardless of how many others you have stacked.

So if you have two, scanning into the one you booked first doesn't matter. The system only cares about the one booked second.


----------



## g-dad66

I used to be able to see the price of the ILL$ attractions on the Tip Board, but now the price is cut off.  All I can see is "Purchase f"

Is this what everyone else is seeing also?


----------



## Marionnette

g-dad66 said:


> I used to be able to see the price of the ILL$ attractions on the Tip Board, but now the price is cut off.  All I can see is "Purchase f"
> 
> Is this what everyone else is seeing also?


Mine (android phone)looks like this:


----------



## g-dad66

Marionnette said:


> Mine (android phone)looks like this:
> View attachment 695675


Thanks for the info.

The little "Top" under Book Experience looks handy.  My iphone doesn't have that at all.


----------



## daisylovesdisney

Yesterday was our first park day and time to use Genie+.  Had no issue purchasing Genie+ for a combination of non-expiring and complimentary park hoppers at midnight (which I've been worrying about).  My son's ticket was purchased recently for this trip and already included Genie+. 

Plan for yesterday was to start at Epcot and hop to the MK. 

6:45am got on the app and was trying to make sure I knew what to do.  Thank goodness for the Disboards and this sticky because it was NOT intuitive for me and I had to actually take another look at my notes.  

6:55am was on the Tip Board feeling panicked lol 
6:59am started refreshing for Cosmic Rewind virtual queue 
7am got Cosmic Rewind virtual queue Boarding Group 101 (estimated time was 5:17p but actually got the notification we could ride around 1:55p)
Immediately Booked 1st Genie+ for Remy got 10:50a-11:50a return time (guessing it was booked around 7:03a)
7:05am or so booked $LL for SDMT for 7p-8p.

Left for Epcot an hour later than planned and got there at 8:50am
Rode Spaceship Earth, TT single rider, and Nemo, walked around to see the fish tanks
10:30am Booked 2nd Genie+ for Soarin at 10:45am 
10:40am Tapped into Soarin 

11:30am Tapped into Remy, started trying to get FEA while on line.  Was offering FEA at 7pm at that point which was too late for us.  Saw some earlier times pop in but when I clicked it, it would show up as the 7p+ return times.  At 12p while eating in Morocco I saw a 12:30p FEA return time and was successful!  

12:55p Tapped into FEA (had taken the ferry from Morocco to Canada)

I don't remember what time it was, I waited a little bit to book another Genie+.  I wanted to start stacking them for the MK and selected the Jungle Cruise with a 6:05p return time.

Got the notification we could ride Cosmic Rewind around 1:55p.  Said estimated wait was 60 minutes but only took 28 from tapping in till we were on the ride.  

Tried a couple times to book the 2nd Genie+ for the MK but it was still too early.  Eventually booked Genie+ for Buzz which I ended up canceling and rescheduling a couple of times since we stopped for milkshakes and took Photopass pictures and left Epcot later than expected.  

Got to the MK around 5p.  Went on Buzz, booked next Genie Plus for Pirates  right away.  Went straight to Pirates.  While on Pirates booked Genie+ for the Magic Carpets.  Could have gone straight there after exiting Pirates but the crazy rain started.  

Missed the Carpets and Jungle Cruise because of the rain.  Went into the TIki Room for the bird show then used the anytime LL replacement at the Haunted Mansion (had to wait a bit there since they had temporarily closed it as well).  While on line there booked Genie+ for IASM.  Went straight there from HM and rode.

After this everything was a bit messed up because all the outdoor rides were still closed.  Even though the rain was stopped and it seemed to be clearing the CM said they had to wait to reopen because of the lightening risk.  By now it was time for our SDMT $LL and since the skies looked okay we waited on line there expecting the ride to reopen.  Wasted some time there when we should probably have just headed to Philharmagic.  Eventually gave up when the ride didn't reopen and went to Columbia Harbour House and then tried to see the fireworks (crowd was BANANAS for the fireworks).  Booked a new JC Genie plus for 9:30p.

After fireworks we were able to ride SDMT, Jungle Cruise, used replacement LL for a 2nd ride on Buzz, went on the Peoplemover and my son and brother did standby on Space Mountain around 10:40p.  Took a bunch of photopass pics on the way out of the MK.

All in all we had a great day and found Genie+ to work much better than I had expected.  If we didn't have the lightening storm we probably would have been able to go on three more rides and get a better spot for the fireworks (the plan had been to ride SDMT by 8p and then head over to get a spot).  

If we weren't hopping we probably didn't need Genie+ just for Epcot.  We walked right onto Spaceship Earth, Test Track single rider, and Nemo.  Was nice to have for Soarin but the posted 30 minute wait wasn't bad.  If we arrived early like originally planned could have done FEA and then Remy at closing.  Would have definitely been doable without.  Was nice to have so we could get on everything we wanted before hopping to the MK.  We'll be back in Epcot another evening to enjoy more time in the countries and sampling from the food and wine booths, as well as try for another turn on Cosmic Rewind!


----------



## set88

daisylovesdisney said:


> 10:30am Booked 2nd Genie+ for Soarin at 10:45am
> 10:40am Tapped into Soarin
> 
> 11:30am Tapped into Remy, started trying to get FEA while on line.


 Awesome report!

I just wanted to point out that you could have booked a G+ as soon as you tapped into Soarin, since at the time, that was your most recent booking.  You didn't have to wait until tapping into Remy.  G+ only cares about the thing that was booked most recently.  I'm glad to see it worked out anyway!


----------



## my523

If I currently have Genie+ as part of my resort and ticket package, but I change my dates, do I still get to keep Genie+ on my reservation? I know that with a"new" reservations, you cannot add Genie+ until the day of.


----------



## daisylovesdisney

g-dad66 said:


> I used to be able to see the price of the ILL$ attractions on the Tip Board, but now the price is cut off.  All I can see is "Purchase f"
> 
> Is this what everyone else is seeing also?





set88 said:


> Awesome report!
> 
> I just wanted to point out that you could have booked a G+ as soon as you tapped into Soarin, since at the time, that was your most recent booking.  You didn't have to wait until tapping into Remy.  G+ only cares about the thing that was booked most recently.  I'm glad to see it worked out anyway!



Thanks, I will try to keep this in mind for our 2nd park day tomorrow!  Trying for SDD at 7am and then ILL for RoTR.  Debating on also getting ILL for GoTG for when we hop to Epcot, my son was really wowed by it!


----------



## NJlauren

daisylovesdisney said:


> Thanks, I will try to keep this in mind for our 2nd park day tomorrow!  Trying for SDD at 7am and then ILL for RoTR.  Debating on also getting ILL for GoTG for when we hop to Epcot, my son was really wowed by it!


Only laughing cause it’s pretty much my plan tomorrow too!!  Except we will try ill for rise first.


----------



## daisylovesdisney

NJlauren said:


> Only laughing cause it’s pretty much my plan tomorrow too!!  Except we will try ill for rise first.



Good luck to both of us!


----------



## arich35

NJlauren said:


> Only laughing cause it’s pretty much my plan tomorrow too!!  Except we will try ill for rise first.


Couldn't you have one person doing each?


----------



## NJlauren

arich35 said:


> Couldn't you have one person doing each?


Yes you can!  But in this group it will end up Lauren I messed it up, and we will miss both


----------



## NJlauren

I don’t like that after I book my LL I can’t see the current available times if I want to cancel and rebook, like is it sold out of the day for SDD or could I try and adjust my time???


----------



## Turk February

NJlauren said:


> I don’t like that after I book my LL I can’t see the current available times if I want to cancel and rebook, like is it sold out of the day for SDD or could I try and adjust my time???



I hate this too. I’m helping a friend and can’t see times anymore for the ride, just that it’s booked. Had to use my iPad with my account to see current availability.


----------



## NJlauren

Turk February said:


> I hate this too. I’m helping a friend and can’t see times anymore for the ride, just that it’s booked. Had to use my iPad with my account to see current availability.


Sent my husband who apparently can not use MDE and has always relied on me, and trying to help him and honestly it’s really frustrating


----------



## vinotinto

Since there’s no modify, if you book a G+ ride and you have to cancel it, will it let you book another ride for it, or does it revert to 2 hours after your last one booked or after you tap into your last one? For example, I first book SDD for 6pm, second, I then book second ToT for 12pm and, third, I book RnRC for 3pm. What happens if I cancel TOT? Does it open a spot or will I have to wait until I tap into RnRC or until it’s been 2 hours since I booked RnRC?


----------



## set88

vinotinto said:


> Since there’s no modify, if you book a G+ ride and you have to cancel it, will it let you book another ride for it, or does it revert to 2 hours after your last one booked or after you tap into your last one? For example, I first book SDD for 6pm, second, I then book second ToT for 12pm and, third, I book RnRC for 3pm. What happens if I cancel TOT? Does it open a spot or will I have to wait until I tap into RnRC or until it’s been 2 hours since I booked RnRC?


Genie+ only cares about the most recently booked thing - so in your example, RnRC.  Canceling one booked earlier wouldn't matter.  

You are allowed to rebook the same ride if you canceled a reservation for it.  If you miss your window, though, you are not allowed to book it again.


----------



## vinotinto

set88 said:


> Genie+ only cares about the most recently booked thing - so in your example, RnRC.  Canceling one booked earlier wouldn't matter.
> 
> You are allowed to rebook the same ride if you canceled a reservation for it.  If you miss your window, though, you are not allowed to book it again.


Thank you, exactly what I needed to know!


----------



## Buzz_Woody

daisylovesdisney said:


> Thanks, I will try to keep this in mind for our 2nd park day tomorrow!  Trying for SDD at 7am and then ILL for RoTR.  Debating on also getting ILL for GoTG for when we hop to Epcot, my son was really wowed by it!


I would get the ILL for GoTG.  We just back and rode it 4 times! We were lucky to get a different song each time, which was nice.


----------



## han22735

Anyone missing the "edit selections" button where you could pin your top rides at the top?


----------



## CJK

han22735 said:


> Anyone missing the "edit selections" button where you could pin your top rides at the top?


It shows up on your actual park day. I'm booking rides for a friend today, and I've been editing selections all day long.


----------



## han22735

CJK said:


> It shows up on your actual park day. I'm booking rides for a friend today, and I've been editing selections all day long.



Today is my park day at MK.  We arent there yet but bought genie and will arrive later.  Yesterday was the same way with HS.  No edit button.  The rest of our trip it's been there.


----------



## CJK

han22735 said:


> Today is my park day at MK.  We arent there yet but bought genie and will arrive later.  Yesterday was the same way with HS.  No edit button.  The rest of our trip it's been there.


Strange! I've been booking MK rides today for my friend. The edit button is there. I'm on an iphone.


----------



## han22735

CJK said:


> Strange! I've been booking MK rides today for my friend. The edit button is there. I'm on an iphone.


So strange.  We are using both an Android and iPhone and neither have it


----------



## CJK

This is what I'm looking at right now.


----------



## han22735

So I had to go to "my day" and create my top picks first.  Now the edit button shows.  Not sure I had to do that before.  But all is good.


----------



## CJK

I'm glad you figured it out! I always go to the 'my day' before peoples' trip begins to pick the 'top picks' for the entire trip. Then those rides automatically show up at the top starting at midnight on each park day. I guess that's why the edit button is always there for me. Glad it all worked out for you! Have fun!


----------



## natieya

Buzz_Woody said:


> I would get the ILL for GoTG.  We just back and rode it 4 times! We were lucky to get a different song each time, which was nice.


Lucky, indeed! Which songs did you get?


----------



## natieya

han22735 said:


> So I had to go to "my day" and create my top picks first.  Now the edit button shows.  Not sure I had to do that before.  But all is good.


Do these options only show up when you're in the park, or am I able to "practice" using them from home before we get there?


----------



## set88

natieya said:


> Do these options only show up when you're in the park, or am I able to "practice" using them from home before we get there?


You can only do it day of.  I think starting at midnight.


----------



## natieya

set88 said:


> You can only do it day of.  I think starting at midnight.


Thanks. I really wish we could "practice" before showing up. I'm pretty tech savvy, but there's a lot to remember. I've started making a cheat sheet to take with me, lol.


----------



## Average Joes

I did not properly foresee how Genie+ can be somewhat physically demanding on some members of my family especially in the summer. Did about 16k today just at Epcot for the 3 major Genie+ rides.  Soaring to Remy to Guardians to Frozen to Test Track and back to the World Showcase.


----------



## ghtx

Average Joes said:


> I did not properly foresee how Genie+ can be somewhat physically demanding on some members of my family especially in the summer. Did about 16k today just at Epcot for the 3 major Genie+ rides.  Soaring to Remy to Guardians to Frozen to Test Track and back to the World Showcase.


This is one of the things I am most worried over about using G+ in Epcot, which is so huge.


----------



## BunsenH

What is "the best" YouTube video for explaining the basics of Genie+ ? Is there a group of videos that go from the basics to "tricks and hacks"?

Thanks


----------



## scrappinginontario

BunsenH said:


> What is "the best" YouTube video for explaining the basics of Genie+ ? Is there a group of videos that go from the basics to "tricks and hacks"?
> 
> Thanks


Personally I like looking for videos Molly does for AllEars. She does a great job!  

I would recommend watching more recent videos as genie+ has changed since it first started last year.


----------



## BunsenH

Thanks Scrappy, I quickly looked at All Ears a while ago and didn't see them . I will look more closely.


----------



## itf

If a ride doesn’t come back before park close is it refunded automatically (7DMT) or do I have to go to guest services?


----------



## MelanieC

On one of our MK days, my husband is leaving the park around lunchtime to go to watch a football game and will come back later. 
I'm pretty sure I read at one point to make sure we don't book him on a LL when he won't be around, as that would mess up the rest of us (4 of us left in the park) being able to get LL's again if he doesn't tap in for the ride? 

Is that correct? Anyone have any experience and can guide me on rules?


----------



## itf

MelanieC said:


> On one of our MK days, my husband is leaving the park around lunchtime to go to watch a football game and will come back later.
> I'm pretty sure I read at one point to make sure we don't book him on a LL when he won't be around, as that would mess up the rest of us (4 of us left in the park) being able to get LL's again if he doesn't tap in for the ride?
> 
> Is that correct? Anyone have any experience and can guide me on rules?



It’s really easy to just not book for him when he’s not there.


----------



## triciambe

natieya said:


> Thanks. I really wish we could "practice" before showing up. I'm pretty tech savvy, but there's a lot to remember. I've started making a cheat sheet to take with me, lol.


I "practiced" before our trip, which helped a lot! I would set my phone alarm for the times I anticipated I would be booking and then would check the tip board to see what LLs were available. I couldn't actually click through to book the LL, but seeing patterns of availability was really helpful. I marked the return time as if I booked it, then set my alarm again for when I would next be eligible: if it was the 7AM drop, that would be two hours from park open, or two hours from when I booked, or less than that if the return time I was given was within two hours. I did this a few times leading up to our trip so when we were in the actual parks, I had a general sense of what would/wouldn't be available and it made it easier to make choices in the moment. We ended up grabbing 27 LLs over 5 days!


----------



## GBRforWDW

MelanieC said:


> On one of our MK days, my husband is leaving the park around lunchtime to go to watch a football game and will come back later.
> I'm pretty sure I read at one point to make sure we don't book him on a LL when he won't be around, as that would mess up the rest of us (4 of us left in the park) being able to get LL's again if he doesn't tap in for the ride?
> 
> Is that correct? Anyone have any experience and can guide me on rules?


It's ok if you do book him for the ride.  If it's more than 2 hours out, it won't be an issue, if it's within 2 hours, and you use yours, just cancel his.  If he's booked and the ride goes down, he'll get the anytime experience pass.


----------



## james_folds_five

Hi, looking for some help with Genie +. We are a group of 8 travelling to WDW in just over a week. I have been watching some videos on Genie + and some people have suggested constantly refreshing to get an earlier ride time (for example you see a return time for 6pm but after 5 mins of refreshing get a return time for 2pm). Does anyone have any insight into how the system works and if it would be significantly harder to do this for a group of 8 versus a group of 1 or 2? Thanks so much


----------



## Ghost Host 998

james_folds_five said:


> Hi, looking for some help with Genie +. We are a group of 8 travelling to WDW in just over a week. I have been watching some videos on Genie + and some people have suggested constantly refreshing to get an earlier ride time (for example you see a return time for 6pm but after 5 mins of refreshing get a return time for 2pm). Does anyone have any insight into how the system works and if it would be significantly harder to do this for a group of 8 versus a group of 1 or 2? Thanks so much


You should read the first few posts of this thread. It will give you a more in-depth explanation. But, the Genie+ times that are shown are not dependent on the number of guests (Disney says up to 12, in practice it seems 10 guests is the magic number) in your party. You will be shown the same return times regardless of the number of guests in your party (up tp 10 or 12.)


----------



## CeeCee101

BunsenH said:


> What is "the best" YouTube video for explaining the basics of Genie+ ? Is there a group of videos that go from the basics to "tricks and hacks"?
> 
> Thanks


I like Ear Scouts and Mermaid Niña.  Both explain Genie+ and ILL well.  We haven’t been back in over 10 years so totally starting from scratch.  These helped me.


----------



## MelanieC

GBRforWDW said:


> It's ok if you do book him for the ride.  If it's more than 2 hours out, it won't be an issue, if it's within 2 hours, and you use yours, just cancel his.  If he's booked and the ride goes down, he'll get the anytime experience pass.


Thanks, good to know you can cancel just one person!!


----------



## BooBooMonster

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone would be able to answer these questions or perhaps share a link to where I would be able find them! I’ve read a lot of the basics about Genie+/ILL but have specific questions that I am not able to find else where. Thank you.


1) As an example: if I wake up at 7AM and am able to make a Genie+ reservation for say around 11AM for Kilimanjaro. By the time 11AM rolls around, the 120-Minute Rule will have passed. So I assume I’d be able to make another Genie+ reservation BEFORE checking into Kilimanjaro. So let’s say I do that. Will I be able to then book another one once I check into Kilimanjaro even though it isn't the “last” reservation I made?


2) The above question may be the same as this one but, as an example: if I “stack” my Genie+ reservations (on the phone at 7 AM, 11 AM, 1PM, 3PM) for rides with check in times at around 4:00 PM to 6:00 PM, will I then be able to make new Genie+ reservations for every ride I start checking into during that time?


3) At the risk of running out of reservations and spending a lot of time refreshing on my phone, am I able to book Genie+ reservations for each available ride as we arrive to the attraction? That is, book a Genie+ reservation, check into it, then start booking for whatever is next. And if so, up to how many Genie+ reservations will I be able to make in one day?


4) Do Individual Lightning Lane selections have a 120-Minute Rule to them as well? I know currently there aren’t multiple ILL’s in one park but perhaps when Tron opens (?), I am wondering if I’d be able to make both ILL reservations at the same time at 7 AM (staying on-site) or is there a 120-Minute Rule? Do ILL’s count towards the 120-Minute Rule of Genie+?


5) Am I able to book an ILL or G+ reservation for a ride later in the evening and still able to ride the ride at early entry/rope drop/throughout the day without messing up my reservation?


6) I understand that in order to edit a Genie+ reservation so that I can remove certain people from the reservation, I have to go all the way through with canceling it? Is this true? Is there no way to simply remove someone from a reservation without canceling?


Thank you so much! Here is just some context to my plan in case it’s needed:
I am taking myself and 10 family members (4 kids, 7 adults) to the Polynesian in early February and staying for 6 days, visiting and spending the day at each of the four parks. I know I may not need Genie+/ILL for every park on every day but I plan on getting it anyway. I plan on utilizing early entry time (and extended magic hours if applicable) on riding high wait-time rides but still wanted to try and book reservations for re-rides if possible.
- Random question but do you think Genie+ will be getting any major changes this year/next year that may make any of the above answers obsolete? I know they’re always tweaking it and adding/taking away rides but as far as any rumors about major changes coming? Thx!!!


----------



## set88

BooBooMonster said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone would be able to answer these questions or perhaps share a link to where I would be able find them! I’ve read a lot of the basics about Genie+/ILL but have specific questions that I am not able to find else where. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 1) As an example: if I wake up at 7AM and am able to make a Genie+ reservation for say around 11AM for Kilimanjaro. By the time 11AM rolls around, the 120-Minute Rule will have passed. So I assume I’d be able to make another Genie+ reservation BEFORE checking into Kilimanjaro. So let’s say I do that. Will I be able to then book another one once I check into Kilimanjaro even though it isn't the “last” reservation I made?
> 
> 
> 2) The above question may be the same as this one but, as an example: if I “stack” my Genie+ reservations (on the phone at 7 AM, 11 AM, 1PM, 3PM) for rides with check in times at around 4:00 PM to 6:00 PM, will I then be able to make new Genie+ reservations for every ride I start checking into during that time?
> 
> 
> 3) At the risk of running out of reservations and spending a lot of time refreshing on my phone, am I able to book Genie+ reservations for each available ride as we arrive to the attraction? That is, book a Genie+ reservation, check into it, then start booking for whatever is next. And if so, up to how many Genie+ reservations will I be able to make in one day?
> 
> 
> 4) Do Individual Lightning Lane selections have a 120-Minute Rule to them as well? I know currently there aren’t multiple ILL’s in one park but perhaps when Tron opens (?), I am wondering if I’d be able to make both ILL reservations at the same time at 7 AM (staying on-site) or is there a 120-Minute Rule? Do ILL’s count towards the 120-Minute Rule of Genie+?
> 
> 
> 5) Am I able to book an ILL or G+ reservation for a ride later in the evening and still able to ride the ride at early entry/rope drop/throughout the day without messing up my reservation?
> 
> 
> 6) I understand that in order to edit a Genie+ reservation so that I can remove certain people from the reservation, I have to go all the way through with canceling it? Is this true? Is there no way to simply remove someone from a reservation without canceling?
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! Here is just some context to my plan in case it’s needed:
> I am taking myself and 10 family members (4 kids, 7 adults) to the Polynesian in early February and staying for 6 days, visiting and spending the day at each of the four parks. I know I may not need Genie+/ILL for every park on every day but I plan on getting it anyway. I plan on utilizing early entry time (and extended magic hours if applicable) on riding high wait-time rides but still wanted to try and book reservations for re-rides if possible.
> - Random question but do you think Genie+ will be getting any major changes this year/next year that may make any of the above answers obsolete? I know they’re always tweaking it and adding/taking away rides but as far as any rumors about major changes coming? Thx!!!



1) Genie+ only cares about the LAST thing you booked.  So in your example, your next available time would be based on whatever you booked 2 hours after park opening.  Genie+ also just recently started showing you the exact time you can make your next selection in the app, so that should help.

2) A new Genie+ reservation only is based on the thing you booked most recently and whether you've ridden that.  In that example, it's based on whatever you booked at 3pm. 

3) That's correct, you can book a new one as soon as you tap into the most recently booked one.  There's no limit to the number you can make in a day.  It just depends on crowds / whether you are choosing attractions with far away return times or ones with immediate return times.  Of course, it's more useful if you're actually saving time in line.  Attractions with immediate return times may not save you any time vs standby.

4) You can make up to 2 ILLs per day, provided they are for different rides (so currently, has to be at different parks).  You can make them both right at 7am, no time restrictions... and you can choose your return time.

5) Yep.

6) I am 99% sure you can cancel a G+ for one member of the party without having to cancel it for all of the party.

Just as a head's up, from what I've read, you can book for all 11 people with Genie+, but for the ILL, you may have to book in two groups (you would just choose overlapping times).  I think the max for G+ is 12 while the max for ILL is 10.  

I think there may be some changes to Genie+ starting next year, depending on the feedback they get about it over the busy holiday season.   I don't think there will be major changes between now and the end of the year, since so many people prepaid for it already.


----------



## daisylovesdisney

BooBooMonster said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone would be able to answer these questions or perhaps share a link to where I would be able find them! I’ve read a lot of the basics about Genie+/ILL but have specific questions that I am not able to find else where. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 1) As an example: if I wake up at 7AM and am able to make a Genie+ reservation for say around 11AM for Kilimanjaro. By the time 11AM rolls around, the 120-Minute Rule will have passed. So I assume I’d be able to make another Genie+ reservation BEFORE checking into Kilimanjaro. So let’s say I do that. Will I be able to then book another one once I check into Kilimanjaro even though it isn't the “last” reservation I made?


We just got back a couple of days ago and made our first Genie+ LL at AK for Navi River (at 7am we received a 8:50am return time and made it there just in the nick of time at 10am).  We booked our next Genie+ LL for the Safari and it was for a 10:45am start time.  After riding our FoP ILL we went right onto the Safari and after tapping into that ride booked a LL for Expedition Everest.  After riding that, I was able to make a LL for Kali River Rapids that started 30 minutes later.  We had an ice cream, used the restrooms, went over and put our stuff in a locker outside the rapids ride, watched the monkeys for a bit and then rode the ride. 

My family wasn't interested in going on Dinosaur or seeing the shows there again, so after that I started booking LLs for that evening in MK.  I had to wait sometimes before booking because what was available was still too early for our plans.  



BooBooMonster said:


> 2) The above question may be the same as this one but, as an example: if I “stack” my Genie+ reservations (on the phone at 7 AM, 11 AM, 1PM, 3PM) for rides with check in times at around 4:00 PM to 6:00 PM, will I then be able to make new Genie+ reservations for every ride I start checking into during that time?
> 
> 
> 3) At the risk of running out of reservations and spending a lot of time refreshing on my phone, am I able to book Genie+ reservations for each available ride as we arrive to the attraction? That is, book a Genie+ reservation, check into it, then start booking for whatever is next. And if so, up to how many Genie+ reservations will I be able to make in one day?


We were able to do this for a bit in the MK after hopping there in the late afternoon.  I had booked the Jungle Cruise earlier in the day from Epcot.  Added Buzz while hopping, went straight there when we arrived.  After tapping into Buzz I booked Pirates and walked straight over there afterward.  Booked Aladdin's Magic Carpets after tapping into Pirates.  Then our Jungle Cruise LL would have been next except we had a lightening storm and ended up in the Tiki Room instead to get out of the rain.  We were able to make several additional LLs but you have to weigh what is available, the walking, etc..  I'd rather wait for a bit then continually walk back and forth and enjoy a snack, etc..  



BooBooMonster said:


> 4) Do Individual Lightning Lane selections have a 120-Minute Rule to them as well? I know currently there aren’t multiple ILL’s in one park but perhaps when Tron opens (?), I am wondering if I’d be able to make both ILL reservations at the same time at 7 AM (staying on-site) or is there a 120-Minute Rule? Do ILL’s count towards the 120-Minute Rule of Genie+?


ILL do not count towards the 120 minute rule and you can schedule both for whatever times are available (but the 2nd would have to be after 2pm since that's when you can hop).  


BooBooMonster said:


> 5) Am I able to book an ILL or G+ reservation for a ride later in the evening and still able to ride the ride at early entry/rope drop/throughout the day without messing up my reservation?


You can ride standby as many times as you want, that won't affect Genie+. 


BooBooMonster said:


> 6) I understand that in order to edit a Genie+ reservation so that I can remove certain people from the reservation, I have to go all the way through with canceling it? Is this true? Is there no way to simply remove someone from a reservation without canceling?


I think we could have just canceled particular people in the reservation but I just didn't select everyone for the LL if they weren't going to ride. 



BooBooMonster said:


> Thank you so much! Here is just some context to my plan in case it’s needed:
> I am taking myself and 10 family members (4 kids, 7 adults) to the Polynesian in early February and staying for 6 days, visiting and spending the day at each of the four parks. I know I may not need Genie+/ILL for every park on every day but I plan on getting it anyway. I plan on utilizing early entry time (and extended magic hours if applicable) on riding high wait-time rides but still wanted to try and book reservations for re-rides if possible.
> - Random question but do you think Genie+ will be getting any major changes this year/next year that may make any of the above answers obsolete? I know they’re always tweaking it and adding/taking away rides but as far as any rumors about major changes coming? Thx!!!



The biggest issue I encountered was wanting to book LLs for later and had to wait and wait for the times to advance.  I was booking things by location as we didn't want to zig zag all over.  So I wanted times for Splash and BTMRR back to back, Fantasyland rides to overlap, Adventureland etc..  It all worked out but I sometimes I had to watch and wait, book something else in the meantime and then try again later, etc..


----------



## Tom_E_D

set88 said:


> . . .
> 
> 4) You can make up to 2 ILLs per day, provided they are for different rides (so currently, has to be at different parks).  You can make them both right at 7am, no time restrictions... and you can choose your return time.
> 
> . . .


You can book them both at 7:00 if staying "onsite." If staying "offsite," you have to wait until park open. You can choose your return time, subject to availability.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

A couple of questions about what the current policy is with regards to G+ and park hopping.  We're starting off at DHS one day and hopping to EPCOT.  I understand that I can book an EPCOT G+ LL before we get there.  

We might do a second hop to MK around the time EPCOT is closing.  Can I book a G+ for MK from EPCOT if anything is available at MK between 9-11pm?

They have extended hours there (we're DVC at BCV so eligible) from 11pm-1am.  They offer G+ during those extended hours, correct?  Can we book a G+ LL with a return time after 11pm earlier in the evening or do we have to wait until 11pm to book anything during the extended hours?

Thanks!


----------



## masupo

Grumpy by Birth said:


> A couple of questions about what the current policy is with regards to G+ and park hopping.  We're starting off at DHS one day and hopping to EPCOT.  I understand that I can book an EPCOT G+ LL before we get there.
> 
> We might do a second hop to MK around the time EPCOT is closing.  Can I book a G+ for MK from EPCOT if anything is available at MK between 9-11pm?
> 
> They have extended hours there (we're DVC at BCV so eligible) from 11pm-1am.  They offer G+ during those extended hours, correct?  Can we book a G+ LL with a return time after 11pm earlier in the evening or do we have to wait until 11pm to book anything during the extended hours?
> 
> Thanks!



You can hop to two different parks and book G+ LL for each. When you're at Epcot after DHS, you can book G+ at MK. You should even be able to book at both parks while you're in DHS if something good comes up at MK.

Unfortunately G+ isn't available during extended hours. I experienced very low wait times during extended hours at MK though. It was awesome!


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

masupo said:


> You can hop to two different parks and book G+ LL for each. When you're at Epcot after DHS, you can book G+ at MK. You should even be able to book at both parks while you're in DHS if something good comes up at MK.
> 
> Unfortunately G+ isn't available during extended hours. I experienced very low wait times during extended hours at MK though. It was awesome!



Thanks!  I expected that the crowd level for extended hours might make LL irrelevant.  Maybe we'll get lucky and I can find a LL attraction between 9-11 pm to book before we get there, so we have it waiting on us.


----------



## triciambe

BooBooMonster said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone would be able to answer these questions or perhaps share a link to where I would be able find them! I’ve read a lot of the basics about Genie+/ILL but have specific questions that I am not able to find else where. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 1) As an example: if I wake up at 7AM and am able to make a Genie+ reservation for say around 11AM for Kilimanjaro. By the time 11AM rolls around, the 120-Minute Rule will have passed. So I assume I’d be able to make another Genie+ reservation BEFORE checking into Kilimanjaro. So let’s say I do that. Will I be able to then book another one once I check into Kilimanjaro even though it isn't the “last” reservation I made?
> 
> 
> 2) The above question may be the same as this one but, as an example: if I “stack” my Genie+ reservations (on the phone at 7 AM, 11 AM, 1PM, 3PM) for rides with check in times at around 4:00 PM to 6:00 PM, will I then be able to make new Genie+ reservations for every ride I start checking into during that time?
> 
> 
> 3) At the risk of running out of reservations and spending a lot of time refreshing on my phone, am I able to book Genie+ reservations for each available ride as we arrive to the attraction? That is, book a Genie+ reservation, check into it, then start booking for whatever is next. And if so, up to how many Genie+ reservations will I be able to make in one day?
> 
> 
> 4) Do Individual Lightning Lane selections have a 120-Minute Rule to them as well? I know currently there aren’t multiple ILL’s in one park but perhaps when Tron opens (?), I am wondering if I’d be able to make both ILL reservations at the same time at 7 AM (staying on-site) or is there a 120-Minute Rule? Do ILL’s count towards the 120-Minute Rule of Genie+?
> 
> 
> 5) Am I able to book an ILL or G+ reservation for a ride later in the evening and still able to ride the ride at early entry/rope drop/throughout the day without messing up my reservation?
> 
> 
> 6) I understand that in order to edit a Genie+ reservation so that I can remove certain people from the reservation, I have to go all the way through with canceling it? Is this true? Is there no way to simply remove someone from a reservation without canceling?
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! Here is just some context to my plan in case it’s needed:
> I am taking myself and 10 family members (4 kids, 7 adults) to the Polynesian in early February and staying for 6 days, visiting and spending the day at each of the four parks. I know I may not need Genie+/ILL for every park on every day but I plan on getting it anyway. I plan on utilizing early entry time (and extended magic hours if applicable) on riding high wait-time rides but still wanted to try and book reservations for re-rides if possible.
> - Random question but do you think Genie+ will be getting any major changes this year/next year that may make any of the above answers obsolete? I know they’re always tweaking it and adding/taking away rides but as far as any rumors about major changes coming? Thx!!!


I think others have already answered a lot of your G+ questions. We just got back from Disney last week as a group of 12 and had a great time using G+, maximizing different strategies (booking LLs right after another as well as stacking for the afternoon/evenings). I posted about it HERE if it's helpful. I tried to include as much detail as possible in terms of all my LL reservations.


----------



## Monk6552

daisylovesdisney said:


> We just got back a couple of days ago and made our first Genie+ LL at AK for Navi River (at 7am we received a 8:50am return time and made it there just in the nick of time at 10am).  We booked our next Genie+ LL for the Safari and it was for a 10:45am start time.  After riding our FoP ILL we went right onto the Safari and after tapping into that ride booked a LL for Expedition Everest.  After riding that, I was able to make a LL for Kali River Rapids that started 30 minutes later.  We had an ice cream, used the restrooms, went over and put our stuff in a locker outside the rapids ride, watched the monkeys for a bit and then rode the ride.
> 
> My family wasn't interested in going on Dinosaur or seeing the shows there again, so after that I started booking LLs for that evening in MK.  I had to wait sometimes before booking because what was available was still too early for our plans.
> 
> 
> We were able to do this for a bit in the MK after hopping there in the late afternoon.  I had booked the Jungle Cruise earlier in the day from Epcot.  Added Buzz while hopping, went straight there when we arrived.  After tapping into Buzz I booked Pirates and walked straight over there afterward.  Booked Aladdin's Magic Carpets after tapping into Pirates.  Then our Jungle Cruise LL would have been next except we had a lightening storm and ended up in the Tiki Room instead to get out of the rain.  We were able to make several additional LLs but you have to weigh what is available, the walking, etc..  I'd rather wait for a bit then continually walk back and forth and enjoy a snack, etc..
> 
> 
> ILL do not count towards the 120 minute rule and you can schedule both for whatever times are available (but the 2nd would have to be after 2pm since that's when you can hop).
> 
> You can ride standby as many times as you want, that won't affect Genie+.
> 
> I think we could have just canceled particular people in the reservation but I just didn't select everyone for the LL if they weren't going to ride.
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest issue I encountered was wanting to book LLs for later and had to wait and wait for the times to advance.  I was booking things by location as we didn't want to zig zag all over.  So I wanted times for Splash and BTMRR back to back, Fantasyland rides to overlap, Adventureland etc..  It all worked out but I sometimes I had to watch and wait, book something else in the meantime and then try again later, etc..


Question on this - has anyone found the right tactic to utilizing Genie+ ONLY for the park you're hopping to in the afternoon. When I try to set up "My Day" in MDE it will only allow me to choose the park we have a reservation for (Epcot), but I want to be able to have it set up so that it's only showing me HS (which I know I can do via tip board), but if I do it that way, I still have to scroll through all the rides to get to slinky dog...is there any way to set it up so I only see slinky dog (the way you would be able to if your res was at that park) or am I just going to have to scroll through the rides? To be clear, this only saves like 2 seconds...but when it's for a busy time, every second counts!


----------



## disneydawn

ngl said:


> For whatever it is worth, we had a large party of 15 for a December visit. 4 of us are AP, the rest are not. This group consisted of 4 different families with each family having a separate MDE account. We were all staying at BLT in 2 rooms (3 bedroom & 1 bedroom). All of us, except one who joined last minute, were listed in the DVC reservation in the 2 separate rooms. My biggest challenge was getting everyone to show up in my Friends and Family list ("controllers" of the MDE acct were showing up fine but kids were not. Had to work with MDE chat to resolve each time. Luckily I did that weeks in advance of trip). We were AP but everyone else went ahead and bought tickets with Genie + option (can't do that with AP at this time) and we all selected the same park reservation. When I woke up at 7am each morning and went to select Genie + for our group, everyone showed up. I then selected all and made the Genie + reservations for our full group. Again, 4 had AP, 11 ha+


----------



## disneydawn

Excuse my previous post. Not sure how that happened. Question...were you able to book all 15 of your group or did 2 people have to split it up and try at the same time? I have 15 going next Friday and I am more than stressed out about all this! Any help is appreciated!


----------



## jimim

Question just so I have this in my head straight.  I'm staying DVC at AKL:

ill$:  I can be in the hotel and book an ill$ anytime from 7AM on for any park.  can I then book a second for say night at a different park or do I have to wait? I will have hoppers.


----------



## disneydawn

I have 15 people in my party. Will I be able to select all 15 and book Genie+ rides? Or, will I have to have 2 people trying at the same time? If that is the case, how would I split it up? I hope it is not the case!!!


----------



## lovethesun12

james_folds_five said:


> Hi, looking for some help with Genie +. We are a group of 8 travelling to WDW in just over a week. I have been watching some videos on Genie + and some people have suggested constantly refreshing to get an earlier ride time (for example you see a return time for 6pm but after 5 mins of refreshing get a return time for 2pm). Does anyone have any insight into how the system works and if it would be significantly harder to do this for a group of 8 versus a group of 1 or 2? Thanks so much


I tried doing this for a group of 4 and by the time you clicked and went through (and I think I was fast personally, lol) the time was gone. 

That said, there are earlier return times that do pop up frequently. What I found that worked a little better was to click the time regardless of what it was (instead of refreshing). Then the confirmation page came up and if it wasn't the time I wanted, I would just click back and repeat. 

This happened to me at HS with TSMM. I kept refreshing and getting return times I wanted, but wasn't fast enough to snag them. Then I figured whats the point of this and had the idea to click whatever time was there. Eventually I did click and get a LL that was earlier on the confirmation page than the one I clicked to book.


----------



## disneydawn

Heading out next week with a group of 15. We are all linked as Friends and Family on different accounts. I am thinking that we can only book Genie+ for 12 people at once. Thought I saw that somewhere but not sure. Is this the case, and if it is and we need 2 people to book simultaneously, how should we split it up to be most effective? I am beyond stressed about all the changes! Suggestions?


----------



## scrappinginontario

disneydawn said:


> Heading out next week with a group of 15. We are all linked as Friends and Family on different accounts. I am thinking that we can only book Genie+ for 12 people at once. Thought I saw that somewhere but not sure. Is this the case, and if it is and we need 2 people to book simultaneously, how should we split it up to be most effective? I am beyond stressed about all the changes! Suggestions?


Reading posts on page 1 of this thread will be helpful and hopefully ease some of the stress.


----------



## BiddahProphet

Hi everyone

I've got an upcoming trip next week and have park Hopper on my ticket. How do I park hop with Genie+? Will it let me just book rides for any park at a time? Or can I only get rides for the park I have a reservation for?

As for virtual que, can I only book a VQ on a park I have a reservation for/am currently in? Or can I try and get one for later in the day at a different park?

Thanks in advance


----------



## scrappinginontario

BiddahProphet said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I've got an upcoming trip next week and have park Hopper on my ticket. How do I park hop with Genie+? Will it let me just book rides for any park at a time? Or can I only get rides for the park I have a reservation for?
> 
> As for virtual que, can I only book a VQ on a park I have a reservation for/am currently in? Or can I try and get one for later in the day at a different park?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Posts 3 and 5 of this thread cover your questions re: Genie+ and hopping.

The '*Guardians Virtual Queue/Boarding Group*' thread, post 1 answers questions about VQ.


----------



## Tom_E_D

BiddahProphet said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I've got an upcoming trip next week and have park Hopper on my ticket. How do I park hop with Genie+? Will it let me just book rides for any park at a time? Or can I only get rides for the park I have a reservation for?
> 
> As for virtual que, can I only book a VQ on a park I have a reservation for/am currently in? Or can I try and get one for later in the day at a different park?
> 
> Thanks in advance


There is currently only one virtual queue attraction, Guardians of the Galaxy at Epcot. There are three times that it becomes available: 7:00 AM, 1:00 PM and 6:00 PM. To sign up at 7:00 AM, you need to have a park reservation for Epcot that day, To sign up at 1:00, you need to have already entered Epcot that day. So, you will either have had an Epcot park reservation or else have to enter Epcot at 2:00 or later and hope there are some VQ slots still available. To sign up at 6:00 PM, you need to be eligible for Extended Evening Theme Park Hours. The 6:00 PM signup is for EETPH only and is only available on nights when Epcot has EETPH.


----------



## ngl

disneydawn said:


> Excuse my previous post. Not sure how that happened. Question...were you able to book all 15 of your group or did 2 people have to split it up and try at the same time? I have 15 going next Friday and I am more than stressed out about all this! Any help is appreciated!


I was able to book all 15 within my account because they were all in my Friends and Family list. As I mentioned, it took effort to make sure they were all on my list so would say make sure days before you go that they are all showing in your list. I used the chat function in the Disney app to get the quickest response to add them to my list. Some worked easily as it should when you just send a request and accept but did not work well for others. Good luck!


----------



## Llama mama

Is there any site like Touring plans that tracks how quickly LL and Genie + choices track throughout the day? Meaning , does TT get completely booked by 2 pm on any given day? Or at 7 am these choices move that move the fastest? 
Or does Touring plans have this info?


----------



## CarolynFH

Llama mama said:


> Is there any site like Touring plans that tracks how quickly LL and Genie + choices track throughout the day? Meaning , does TT get completely booked by 2 pm on any given day? Or at 7 am these choices move that move the fastest?
> Or does Touring plans have this info?


https://www.thrill-data.com/waits/chain/wdw/


----------



## Llama mama

Currently only 4 LL for purchase. During busy holiday weeks have they or could they through more into LL ?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Llama mama said:


> Currently only 4 LL for purchase. During busy holiday weeks have they or could they through more into LL ?


It’s only been 4 ILL$ for a while now.  Was supposed to go back to more in Aug but they cancelled that.  No word that it will change from 4.


----------



## Tom_E_D

Llama mama said:


> Currently only 4 LL for purchase. During busy holiday weeks have they or could they through more into LL ?


During the busy holiday weeks last year, they moved rides from Individual Lightning Lane to Genie+. I doubt they would do the opposite this year. I don't expect any changes until Tron opens.


----------



## Tom_E_D

Llama mama said:


> Is there any site like Touring plans that tracks how quickly LL and Genie + choices track throughout the day? Meaning , does TT get completely booked by 2 pm on any given day? Or at 7 am these choices move that move the fastest?
> Or does Touring plans have this info?


If you are concerned primarily when the Genie+ availability runs out for a ride, Genie+ Helper is the place to look. It takes Thrill-data.com data and puts it in easy-to-read tables, one for each park.

I'm sure Touring Plans has all the data. I've seen them refer to it in blogs and vlogs. However, I don't know how accessible it is to subscribers. I'm not a subscriber.


----------



## Llama mama

Tom_E_D said:


> If you are concerned primarily when the Genie+ availability runs out for a ride, Genie+ Helper is the place to look. It takes Thrill-data.com data and puts it in easy-to-read tables, one for each park.
> 
> I'm sure Touring Plans has all the data. I've seen them refer to it in blogs and vlogs. However, I don't know how accessible it is to subscribers. I'm not a subscriber.


Thank you!


----------



## snowpack

g-dad66 said:


> Hopefully the 9:00 plan will work better than our March trip when not only were Big Thunder and Splash both down at 9:00, but Pirates was down also


We had the same thing happen in November and Haunted Mansion was down until 11. Not sure if we are doing Genie + this time around. Just hit our rides early and then walk around taking pics and eating.


----------



## Takket

soooooooooo when i first heard you could not buy G+ for length of stay, i was dismayed. You can buy it at midnight and start reserving at 7AM. To which I wondered, when am I supposed to sleep? If I'm up until midnight then have to get up early for 7AM reservations, that only leaves me about 6 hours to sleep!

BUT, it sounds like G+ never actually sells out? So as long as i get up at, say, 6:30 to buy it and get ready to reserve, that should be good right? Though i have to say no matter how you slice it that stinks. i'm on vacation, and we are usually the "mid morning" head into the park types, after the rope drop crowds.


----------



## CarolynFH

Takket said:


> soooooooooo when i first heard you could not buy G+ for length of stay, i was dismayed. You can buy it at midnight and start reserving at 7AM. To which I wondered, when am I supposed to sleep? If I'm up until midnight ten have to get up early for 7AM reservations, that only leaves me about 6 hours to sleep!
> 
> BUT, it sounds like G+ never actually sells out? So as long as i get up at, say, 6:30 to buy it and get ready to reserve, that should be good right? Though i have to say no matter how you slice it that stinks. i'm on vacation, and we are usually the "mid morning" head into the park types, after the rope drop crowds.


Correct, Genie+ has never sold out. So you can wake up at 6:50, buy Genie+, book your ILL$ and first Genie+LL, then go back to bed if you want!


----------



## vinotinto

I have a question about cancelling a G+ ride. If I book a G+ and realize I won’t make it in time, until when do I have to cancel it and still be able to book another time? Can it be during the window, or does it have to be before the window begins? Thank you!


----------



## Llama mama

Any advice … 
This happened numerous times to me last visit. 
7AM grab first LL for AM time 
7:05 grab first Genie + for 11:00AM but once it shows in my day it now says 1:00 pm 
Every time I grabbed morning times they always changed once they posted. Sometimes being 10 minutes from something I already grabbed . Any advice on how to handle this .


----------



## scrappinginontario

Llama mama said:


> Any advice …
> This happened numerous times to me last visit.
> 7AM grab first LL for AM time
> 7:05 grab first Genie + for 11:00AM but once it shows in my day it now says 1:00 pm
> Every time I grabbed morning times they always changed once they posted. Sometimes being 10 minutes from something I already grabbed . Any advice on how to handle this .


I’m guessing it’s been a bit since you were last there?  Have your been there since return times are no longer displayed ion the first screen between 7:00 and 7:15-7:30?  (Not sure what current time is when return times are displayed).  Disney is no longer displaying return times on the fist screen at 7AM which seems to be alevitating the problem you described a bit.

Return times at 7AM are now being displayed on the second screen and seem to more accurately reflect the time you will get.


----------



## Llama mama

So advice needed. 
I will be on an airplane with purchased Wi-Fi at 6:59:59 am Thanksgiving Sunday 11/20. My plan is to try for GOTG virtual but not sure I should just hit join at that time or refresh .
Then I was going to hopefully grab a 2 pm or later Test Track with Genie + 
Then also grab a LL GOTG if I couldn’t get a virtual. 
I did get lucky in the past being up in the air and getting Remy virtual awhile back. 
Any advice appreciated.


----------



## DLRExpert

What is the best way to get a refund on a Individual Lightning Lane?


----------



## scrappinginontario

DLRExpert said:


> What is the best way to get a refund on a Individual Lightning Lane?


Did the ride go down and not come back?  You could ask at Guest Services although not sure what their policy is.  WS it open at all during your return window?


----------



## Big Ogie

I realize you are allowed to ride a genie+ lightning lane ride only once and then would have to use the standby line if you want to ride again.   We have a family of four.  If we book a genie+ lightning lane for the four of us, but two in our party are not interested in the ride, could the other two ride it, then use the magic bands of the two non- riders to immediately get back in the lightning lane and ride it again?  Curious if others have done/tried this and whether it was successful or not.


----------



## holden

Big Ogie said:


> I realize you are allowed to ride a genie+ lightning lane ride only once and then would have to use the standby line if you want to ride again.   We have a family of four.  If we book a genie+ lightning lane for the four of us, but two in our party are not interested in the ride, could the other two ride it, then use the magic bands of the two non- riders to immediately get back in the lightning lane and ride it again?  Curious if others have done/tried this and whether it was successful or not.


Yes.  We do this all the time.  Just got back yesterday from a trip where we let DD15 and her friend use our (me & DH) magic bands to ride a second time on everything. Never any problem. Many people do it.  They were able to ride Guardians twice a day for three days!


----------



## CarolynFH

Big Ogie said:


> I realize you are allowed to ride a genie+ lightning lane ride only once and then would have to use the standby line if you want to ride again.   We have a family of four.  If we book a genie+ lightning lane for the four of us, but two in our party are not interested in the ride, could the other two ride it, then use the magic bands of the two non- riders to immediately get back in the lightning lane and ride it again?  Curious if others have done/tried this and whether it was successful or not.


Yes, as above, that’s fine. The only requirement is that the owner of the MB has to have entered the park that day.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Just to clarify... we have tickets that include "length of stay" for G+ (purchased when that was still an option).  For the days that we have park reservations, G+ should be active at 7 am for a reservation even though we haven't scanned into a park?  Does anything else need to be done to "activate" G+ for the day before making a LL reservation on the morning of our park reservation?  Thanks!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Just to clarify... we have tickets that include "length of stay" for G+ (purchased when that was still an option).  For the days that we have park reservations, G+ should be active at 7 am for a reservation even though we haven't scanned into a park?  Does anything else need to be done to "activate" G+ for the day before making a LL reservation on the morning of our park reservation?  Thanks!


Our experience was it was active when we were eligible to book our first LL.  Absolutely nothing we needed to do.


----------



## Neverbeast

CarolynFH said:


> Correct, Genie+ has never sold out. So you can wake up at 6:50, buy Genie+, book your ILL$ and first Genie+LL, then go back to bed if you want!


I’m awake at 6:55 right now, I set an alarm for 6:45, bought G+, will probably be back asleep by 7:05.

This works best if you set up your my day selections ahead of time to have your intended top pick ready to go. Since you want later times. Depending on what you’re trying to get and when you’re going you might not need to wake up until later. Before my trip I looked at the top board around 8 and again at 9. Often things I wanted to stack for later still had mid-day and late times available so it would have been fine to just start the G+ dance later.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

scrappinginontario said:


> Our experience was it was active when we were eligible to book our first LL.  Absolutely nothing we needed to do.


Thanks!  I had no issues getting BG 30 for GotG at 7 am and then reserved LL for Remy and got a return time of 8:50-9:50 am.  Works well for us since we decided to relax a little more this morning instead of rushing over for early entry.

One other question… G+ is obviously active since I was able to reserve a LL using it, but the photopass filters still indicate we need to purchase G+ to use them.  Am I missing a step to activate them?  My wife was interested in them so I want to make sure they’re set up for her.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Thanks!  I had no issues getting BG 30 for GotG at 7 am and then reserved LL for Remy and got a return time of 8:50-9:50 am.  Works well for us since we decided to relax a little more this morning instead of rushing over for early entry.
> 
> One other question… G+ is obviously active since I was able to reserve a LL using it, but the photopass filters still indicate we need to purchase G+ to use them.  Am I missing a step to activate them?  My wife was interested in them so I want to make sure they’re set up for her.


The photo filters should automatically update too although honestly not sure if they’re associated with a specific time/location as we used ours later in the day.  Hopefully they work for your wife soon.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

scrappinginontario said:


> The photo filters should automatically update too although honestly not sure if they’re associated with a specific time/location as we used ours later in the day.  Hopefully they work for your wife soon.


They worked when we tried them once we'd scanned into the park.  Thanks.


----------



## Erica Ladd

If and when a LL converts to an anytime LL are you immediately able to book another one? Or does it follow the same rules? (Example- if it is less than 2 hours or not the last one you booked?)


----------



## Neverbeast

Erica Ladd said:


> If and when a LL converts to an anytime LL are you immediately able to book another one? Or does it follow the same rules? (Example- if it is less than 2 hours or not the last one you booked?)


Regular rules unless it was your last booked- then it’s immediately available to book again. If it’s one you stacked earlier and have since booked more, you’re still in the system time based on the last one you booked, so you’ll have the 120 min rule in play.


----------



## BunsenH

Can you cancel an ILL and get a refund?

I'm thinking of getting an ILL for RotR and then trying to ride it at RD. If we get on with standby at RD, I would like to cancel the ILL for later in the day.


----------



## scrappinginontario

BunsenH said:


> Can you cancel an ILL and get a refund?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting an ILL for RotR and then trying to ride it at RD. If we get on with standby at RD, I would like to cancel the ILL for later in the day.


I don't believe this is an option.


----------



## GBRforWDW

BunsenH said:


> Can you cancel an ILL and get a refund?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting an ILL for RotR and then trying to ride it at RD. If we get on with standby at RD, I would like to cancel the ILL for later in the day.


More than likely, you'd be like, dang, that's amazing, I'm glad I have the lightning lane pass to ride again later!  

Lol

But yeah, unless the ride is having major malfunctions, you're not likely going to convince someone to refund your money.


----------



## BunsenH

Thanks for the replies. Yes, a second ride would not be an undesirable outcome.


----------



## scrabblegirl

Edit: I found the answer on plandisney. Please ignore this freakout!

HELP! How do I  cancel a regular LL?! I guess I accidentally booked smugglers run for 9:30am, but were not going to the park until the afternoon. There is no button to cancel. When I edit, it just says we're not eligible. I've been searching for the answer, but everything just says to cancel but doesn't explain how.


----------



## elgerber

Anyone able to buy ROTR this morning?


----------



## scrabblegirl

elgerber said:


> Anyone able to buy ROTR this morning?


Yes, we booked it right at 7am.


----------



## elgerber

scrabblegirl said:


> Yes, we booked it right at 7am.


Weird. Did it really sell or by 7:05?


----------



## scrabblegirl

elgerber said:


> Weird. Did it really sell or by 7:05?


Once I booked, it wouldn't let me see what was still available. We chose 3pm because we were going later in the day, so it wasn't necessarily the next available time.


----------



## elgerber

scrabblegirl said:


> Once I booked, it wouldn't let me see what was still available. We chose 3pm because we were going later in the day, so it wasn't necessarily the next available time.


I have been checking for weeks at 7:45 or even 8 and it’s been available every day. Not today.


----------



## Disneyepcot

if I make a genie+ Selection for my hopper park And want to stack-  I know the 1st selection can’t be made until availability passes 2pm. After 2 hours does my next selection at hopper park also have to have passed 2pm availability?


----------



## Tom_E_D

elgerber said:


> Weird. Did it really sell or by 7:05?


Thrill-data shows it was available at 7:03, but not at 7:05.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Disneyepcot said:


> if I make a genie+ Selection for my hopper park And want to stack-  I know the 1st selection can’t be made until availability passes 2pm. After 2 hours does my next selection at hopper park also have to have passed 2pm availability?


Yes, any attraction you are booking for a park you are hopping to must be displaying a next available time of 2PM or later.


----------



## rentayenta

Hi, great thread!

My DD is a CM so I am guessing even with her park reservation we won't be able to buy her Genie + until we arrive and have an actual ticket?


----------



## disneylover102

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes, any attraction you are booking for a park you are hopping to must be displaying a next available time of 2PM or later.


Is that a new rule? Cause when I was there for my DCP February to June there were many times I booked a ride for my hopper park and it always just changed the time to 2 PM


----------



## g-dad66

disneylover102 said:


> Is that a new rule? Cause when I was there for my DCP February to June there were many times I booked a ride for my hopper park and it always just changed the time to 2 PM



Yes, unfortunately, it is a new rule.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rentayenta said:


> Hi, great thread!
> 
> My DD is a CM so I am guessing even with her park reservation we won't be able to buy her Genie + until we arrive and have an actual ticket?


In order to buy Genie+ you must have a park ticket and park reservation and it must be the actual day.  If you are purchasing a ticket at the gate you will need to ensure there are park reservations available for the day.  Once you buy it you will be able to buy G+ for the day.


----------



## rentayenta

scrappinginontario said:


> In order to buy Genie+ you must have a park ticket and park reservation and it must be the actual day.  If you are purchasing a ticket at the gate you will need to ensure there are park reservations available for the day.  Once you buy it you will be able to buy G+ for the day.


 
We are not buying any tickets. But if I am reading this, she will need to enter the park before doing anything with Genie + even with having a park reservation? Thanks!


----------



## scrappinginontario

I’m not familiar with how CMs enter the parks but I would guess if she can make a park reservation that she would also be eligible to purchase/book Genie+….but there haven’t been any reports about CMs on this thread, that I’m aware of.


----------



## disneylover102

g-dad66 said:


> Yes, unfortunately, it is a new rule.


Why? It was so nice haha


----------



## Neverbeast

Just wanted to pop back to this thread to say we booked ILLs and G+ for a party of 11 using one account all week no issues. 

Thanks to all who shared wisdom in this thread, I felt really prepared to use it and like it worked great for our party. The hardest thing, ironically, was waiting for ride times to get later on the day since we were such a slow moving group, I couldn’t take advantage of immediate return times and had to check back frequently to hit the right windows… worth it! Still not a ton of time on my phone and made it possible to not backtrack too much and not feel too pressured most of our days.


----------



## Gentry2004

disneylover102 said:


> Why? It was so nice haha



It gave an unfair booking advantage to those with park hopper over those without.


----------



## KKB

Gentry2004 said:


> It gave an unfair booking advantage to those with park hopper over those without.


It's all about the $ for Disney anymore...those who pay more, get more advantages...
.


----------



## godfather927

I haven't been following the G+ strategies since my April trip earlier in the year. I know that a few things have since changed like Remy switching from $ILL to G+ and some new park hopping rule for G+ return times that was just mentioned, but does anyone know of any other changes that might affect G+ strategy since April?


----------



## godfather927

Big Ogie said:


> I realize you are allowed to ride a genie+ lightning lane ride only once and then would have to use the standby line if you want to ride again.   We have a family of four.  If we book a genie+ lightning lane for the four of us, but two in our party are not interested in the ride, could the other two ride it, then use the magic bands of the two non- riders to immediately get back in the lightning lane and ride it again?  Curious if others have done/tried this and whether it was successful or not.


Yes, though for convenience, I'd suggest getting and using the keycards instead of making them take off their magic bands. The cards also can be a handy backup in case someone loses a magic band, or if your group wants to split up they allow you to continue on with separate G+ reservations without having to meet back up to hand the magic bands back to them first.


----------



## mom2febgirls

Are there still problems with AP holder buying G+ morning of when traveling with someone who has a ticket with Genie+ (bought in advance)?  Our trip is next week and  I remember people were having problems before they stopped selling G+ in advance and I haven't seen much about it since.

Thanks


----------



## scrappinginontario

mom2febgirls said:


> Are there still problems with AP holder buying G+ morning of when traveling with someone who has a ticket with Genie+ (bought in advance)?  Our trip is next week and  I remember people were having problems before they stopped selling G+ in advance and I haven't seen much about it since.
> 
> Thanks


As of late people are reporting this isn’t a problem. If you do happen to encounter a problem, please call the phone number in post 7 of this thread.


----------



## liquid17

So. For our upcoming trip, our flight leaves 9am and is supposed to land around 12 noon. We’re planning to go to the MK after we check in to our hotel, hopefully by 3pm.

Is it possible/advisable to start booking (buying? selecting?) LLs right after we land? Perhaps even in the morning before we even get on the plane, if we can get a later return time that would work for us?

I honestly haven't scrolled through this entire thread (I skimmed a bunch), though I a did search and can't find my answer. So I'm sorry if this has come up a lot before!!




cancel


----------



## Neverbeast

liquid17 said:


> So. For our upcoming trip, our flight leaves 9am and is supposed to land around 12 noon. We’re planning to go to the MK after we check in to our hotel, hopefully by 3pm.
> 
> Is it possible/advisable to start booking (buying? selecting?) LLs right after we land? Perhaps even in the morning before we even get on the plane, if we can get a later return time that would work for us?
> 
> I honestly haven't scrolled through this entire thread (I skimmed a bunch), though I a did search and can't find my answer. So I'm sorry if this has come up a lot before!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cancel


You can start booking them starting at 7am. Jungle cruise and Peter Pan are probably the ones that will make it to after 3pm times first.


----------



## liquid17

TX - Jungle Cruise is the one I am most concerned about, but we also want BTM, Splash, and Pirates that night. We'll save PP for later in the trip!

I'm already checking the Tip Board during the day to get familiar with it.

Thanks again!


----------



## Disney102015

I know there is no modify option for Genie selections. What’s the best thing to do if you aren’t going to use your selection - for example if you end up taking a midday break earlier than expected? Can you cancel it and immediately rebook a selection for later in the evening? Or if you cancel it are you locked out of booking another for 2 hours? Thanks!


----------



## CJK

Disney102015 said:


> I know there is no modify option for Genie selections. What’s the best thing to do if you aren’t going to use your selection - for example if you end up taking a midday break earlier than expected? Can you cancel it and immediately rebook a selection for later in the evening? Or if you cancel it are you locked out of booking another for 2 hours? Thanks!


It depends if the ride you're cancelling was your most recently booked ride or not. If the ride was your most recently booked ride, you can immediately book one for later in the evening. If you had been 'stacking' rides, and the ride you're cancelling was NOT your most recently booked ride, you will have to wait the 2hrs (or wait until you tap into the most recently booked ride - whichever comes first).


----------



## scrappinginontario

Disney102015 said:


> I know there is no modify option for Genie selections. What’s the best thing to do if you aren’t going to use your selection - for example if you end up taking a midday break earlier than expected? Can you cancel it and immediately rebook a selection for later in the evening? Or if you cancel it are you locked out of booking another for 2 hours? Thanks!


My understanding is you can cancel it as long as your return window has not started.

Answer about rebooking is described well by @CJK above.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Disney102015 said:


> I know there is no modify option for Genie selections. What’s the best thing to do if you aren’t going to use your selection - for example if you end up taking a midday break earlier than expected? Can you cancel it and immediately rebook a selection for later in the evening? Or if you cancel it are you locked out of booking another for 2 hours? Thanks!


If, as CJK pointed out, you're not cancelling the most recent, I'd just hold on to the pass and go to the ride when you're back in the park.   Let them know due to an unforeseen circumstance, you had to go back to your hotel room.  

However, probably better to try to know when you'll want to go back and plan around that rather than dealing with possibilities of cancelling or missing a ride.


----------



## Disney.fan

Are there any differences in Genie + rules for those staying on-site and off-site?  Thanks!


----------



## subtchr

No, no difference at all for Genie+.

The only difference is with booking Individual Lightning Lanes.


----------



## Princess Sparkle

Hello all, I am returning back to the forum after quite a while and a lot has changed. I am planning a vacation but feel so overwhelmed with this new system. I have read it through and I have one concern still remaining. How soon do the LL booking’s run out after 7am ? Is it possible that I may not be able to make a LL booking for the attractions I am wanting ? Bringing younger kids (7,5) so I am talking about PP, magic carpet, princess meet greets and such. I thus far plan on 3 days at MK, 1 each at Epcot, AK and HS so I dont have a lot of flexibility to do the same park another day In case we miss an attraction.


----------



## LindaOwl1

Princess Sparkle said:


> Hello all, I am returning back to the forum after quite a while and a lot has changed. I am planning a vacation but feel so overwhelmed with this new system. I have read it through and I have one concern still remaining. How soon do the LL booking’s run out after 7am ? Is it possible that I may not be able to make a LL booking for the attractions I am wanting ? Bringing younger kids (7,5) so I am talking about PP, magic carpet, princess meet greets and such. I thus far plan on 3 days at MK, 1 each at Epcot, AK and HS so I dont have a lot of flexibility to do the same park another day In case we miss an attraction.


How fast they run out depends on when you are going.  I have seen SDD gone in a minute after 7AM, but right now it is still available (11:22AM).  September is slower than July!  I would spend some time in the two weeks preceding your trip to haunt MDE Tip Board.  I actually make an hourly chart of what time each "hard to get" ride runs out.  That makes it easier to prioritize your rides.


----------



## Tom_E_D

Princess Sparkle said:


> Hello all, I am returning back to the forum after quite a while and a lot has changed. I am planning a vacation but feel so overwhelmed with this new system. I have read it through and I have one concern still remaining. How soon do the LL booking’s run out after 7am ? Is it possible that I may not be able to make a LL booking for the attractions I am wanting ? Bringing younger kids (7,5) so I am talking about PP, magic carpet, princess meet greets and such. I thus far plan on 3 days at MK, 1 each at Epcot, AK and HS so I dont have a lot of flexibility to do the same park another day In case we miss an attraction.


Here's a link to a website that has been keeping track of when Genie+ LLs have been running out for the day: https://www.genieplushelper.com/genie-plus-helper/magic-kingdom/

The data goes back to May, so you have a variety of crowd levels in there.


----------



## Princess Sparkle

LindaOwl1 said:


> How fast they run out depends on when you are going.  I have seen SDD gone in a minute after 7AM, but right now it is still available (11:22AM).  September is slower than July!  I would spend some time in the two weeks preceding your trip to haunt MDE Tip Board.  I actually make an hourly chart of what time each "hard to get" ride runs out.  That makes it easier to prioritize your rides.


Thank you, we are planning mid October for next year.


----------



## Princess Sparkle

Tom_E_D said:


> Here's a link to a website that has been keeping track of when Genie+ LLs have been running out for the day: https://www.genieplushelper.com/genie-plus-helper/magic-kingdom/
> 
> The data goes back to May, so you have a variety of crowd levels in there.


Thank you so much, this is great help !


----------



## godfather927

LindaOwl1 said:


> How fast they run out depends on when you are going.  I have seen SDD gone in a minute after 7AM, but right now it is still available (11:22AM).  September is slower than July!  I would spend some time in the two weeks preceding your trip to haunt MDE Tip Board.  *I actually make an hourly chart of what time each "hard to get" ride runs out.  That makes it easier to prioritize your rides.*


FYI: You don't need to do this manually. All this is already charted for every ride in every park on ThrillData.


----------



## Raya

We'll be at EPCOT on the big anniversary as our first park of the day (leaving for park hopping around 1ish, hopefully avoiding the biggest crowds). Can I select a time when I buy my ILL for Guardians? How fast are early morning options to sell out? We'd also like to do Remi. Should we have two people on two devices, if we're hoping to get both of those done by mid-morning? We're happy to line up for Rope Drop at the international gateway, and can go right to Remi. We're at Beach club, so we'd get in 30 minutes early. What's the best strategy to get those two rides done as soon as possible on a day that may have very big crowds?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Raya said:


> We'll be at EPCOT on the big anniversary as our first park of the day (leaving for park hopping around 1ish, hopefully avoiding the biggest crowds). Can I select a time when I buy my ILL for Guardians? How fast are early morning options to sell out? We'd also like to do Remi. Should we have two people on two devices, if we're hoping to get both of those done by mid-morning? We're happy to line up for Rope Drop at the international gateway, and can go right to Remi. We're at Beach club, so we'd get in 30 minutes early. What's the best strategy to get those two rides done as soon as possible on a day that may have very big crowds?


1. Yes, you may choose ILL$ return time.
2. This shows how fast ILL$ are currently selling out for Guardians.
3. No, you don't really need 2 devices to get both Remy and ILL$ for Guardians
4. Yes, you may go directly to Remy at rope drop
5. I would arrive at IG an hour before ETPE begins to be towards the front of the Remy group.


----------



## mdurette

scrappinginontario said:


> 1. Yes, you may choose ILL$ return time.
> 2. This shows how fast ILL$ are currently selling out for Guardians.
> 3. No, you don't really need 2 devices to get both Remy and ILL$ for Guardians
> 4. Yes, you may go directly to Remy at rope drop
> 5. I would arrive at IG an hour before ETPE begins to be towards the front of the Remy group.



Hope you don't mind another Epcot 40 question.   I will be going to Epcot on the 1st but via the D23 event - which is separately ticketed and I don't believe I can link to MDE.   I'm trying to determine if that means I cannot do virtual que or Genie+.    Any experience with this?


----------



## GreatGoofini

Is there any way to look back at the the lightning lanes booked in a past trip? I'm trying to remember when we went on certain rides...


----------



## magicalfoursome

Flying out next week at 7am Planning on going to Magic Kingdom  around 5pm. Genie+ is new to me. Will I be able to get a ride at 7am with a late enough time? Should I wait until we land around 930?


----------



## g-dad66

magicalfoursome said:


> Flying out next week at 7am Planning on going to Magic Kingdom  around 5pm. Genie+ is new to me. Will I be able to get a ride at 7am with a late enough time? Should I wait until we land around 930?


Nothing will be out as late as 5pm at 7am.  Even by 9:30, only the Mickey & MInnie Greet is likely to be as late as 5pm.  Jungle Cruise and Peter Pan could possibly be that late.


----------



## arich35

This guy is stressing bringing 10 of us to parks in December with a bunch of first timers. Trying to figure out the best way to do Genie+ with 2 toddlers and a bunch of newbies is not easy. Planning on doing AK to MK on a non party day and then MK to Epcot and possibly HS (Just to do Frozen sing a long, Toy Story Mania, meet Olaf, & Micky/Minnie ride) on a party day at MK


----------



## hayesdvc

I am at the park now.  I have LL booked for 1pm I made at 7am
I can make another one at 10am
What if I need to cancel the first one and rebook.
How does this effect the 120 minute rule at 10am?


----------



## CJK

hayesdvc said:


> I am at the park now.  I have LL booked for 1pm I made at 7am
> I can make another one at 10am
> What if I need to cancel the first one and rebook.
> How does this effect the 120 minute rule at 10am?


Did you book your 10am ride yet? Let's assume that you did. If you cancel your 1pm ride, it has no impact on the 120 minute rule. The 120 minute rule pertains to the most recently booked ride. Have fun!


----------



## Disney Noob

Hey all I hope this is an ok place to post this question.  I have a somewhat complicated trip coming up during Christmas where I'm paying the way for 15 people (parents, sisters, and their kiddos). I know it is going to be crazy busy, so we'll be rope dropping as resort guests for sure. Any tips on how I should setup My Disney Experience for everyone? Also, I believe I've heard that only 12 people can get associated when pulling a ride. My guess is if we're pulling rides for two groups it is going to be difficult to pull similar times. Any hints or tips would really be appreciated!


----------



## maggnanimouse

CJK said:


> Did you book your 10am ride yet? Let's assume that you did. If you cancel your 1pm ride, it has no impact on the 120 minute rule. The 120 minute rule pertains to the most recently booked ride. Have fun!


Jumping in here for some clarification of my own, thanks! 

 If @CJK _had_ booked the 10AM LL, and cancelled the initial LL they made at 7AM, then they would automatically be able to rebook, right? And if they _hadn't_ yet booked the 10AM LL, but cancelled the initial LL anyway, then they would have to wait 120 minutes from cancelling to book a new one?

I've been to WDW/ DL many times since Genie+ was introduced.  I made a mistake trying to cancel/rebook one time last year, and have avoided cancelling any LL since because I can't wrap my head around it lol


----------



## Tom_E_D

hayesdvc said:


> I am at the park now.  I have LL booked for 1pm I made at 7am
> I can make another one at 10am
> What if I need to cancel the first one and rebook.
> How does this effect the 120 minute rule at 10am?





maggnanimouse said:


> Jumping in here for some clarification of my own, thanks!
> 
> If @CJK _had_ booked the 10AM LL, and cancelled the initial LL they made at 7AM, then they would automatically be able to rebook, right? And if they _hadn't_ yet booked the 10AM LL, but cancelled the initial LL anyway, then they would have to wait 120 minutes from cancelling to book a new one?
> 
> I've been to WDW/ DL many times since Genie+ was introduced.  I made a mistake trying to cancel/rebook one time last year, and have avoided cancelling any LL since because I can't wrap my head around it lol


I realize this answer is no longer timely for hayesdvc, but I'm going to answer it for future reference to those reading the thread. Cancelling your most-recently-booked G+ LL allows you to immediately book another, either the same attraction at a different time or a different attraction. Booking the replacement attraction starts the 120-minute clock again. Cancelling a G+ LL that is not your most-recently-booked one will allow you to book the same attraction later, but does not allow you to immediately book one.

Example 1. At 7:00, you book Navi River for a 1:00 return time. The park (AK) opens at 8:00. The 120-minute rule would let you book another G+ LL at 10:00. If at 9:55, you cancel your 1:00 G+ LL, you can immediately book another, whether Navi again or another attraction, such as Kilimanjaro Safaris. Let's assume it took you one minute to book the new ride, so at 9:56, you book Safaris for a 1:30 return time. You can book your next G+ LL at 11:56, 120 minutes later.

Example 2. At 7:00, you book Navi River for a 1:00 return time. The park (AK) opens at 8:00. The 120-minute rule lets you book another G+ LL at 10:00. You wait until 10:00, book Safaris for a 1:35 return time, and then cancel your Navi River G+ LL that you booked at 7:00. Cancelling your Navi G+ LL lets you book Navi again, but does not give you the right to book it, or anything else, until the 120 minutes has passed since you booked your Safaris reservation at 10:00. You have to wait until 12:00 before you can book again.  This result is the same whether the Navi cancellation occurs immediately after the Safaris reservation is made at 10:00, or anytime later. The time of cancellation does not restart the 120-minute clock. The 120-minute clock is based on when the most-recent G+ LL booking was made, regardless of whether or not it replaces a cancelled reservation.


----------



## sydney_lloux

Hi everyone. Working on a preliminary plan for a January trip and I wanted to confirm if the following scenario is possible: 

On our arrival day, we have 3 groups traveling from 3 different cities so it's unlikely that we will all arrive at the same time. We have Epcot planned for that night when we know everyone will be there and I'd like to book an ILL for Guardians from the airport and then also book a LL with Genie+ for Remy since I know that clock will advance to the evening very rapidly. If all of that gets handled at 7 or shortly thereafter, will I be able to go ahead and book LL with Genie+ for MK as the "arrival" park for those coming in early that day? If MK opens at 9, I would be booking these starting at 11. I'd like to focus on close to immediate return times while there but still have my Remy genie+ selection and my ILL at Guardians for Epcot in the evening. Any issue with holding genie+ reservations at two parks at one time, as long as your second park times are all after 2:00? In theory can I go back and forth between stacking at my evening park and booking for my current park as long as I stay within the confines of the booking rules(120 minute or tap-in)?

And one other thing.. I heard second hand that if I build my group on the plan my day functionality that I will have issues booking genie's for just the members of the party that arrive at MK before the others. is this true? I feel like the group is editable when booking... but this friend was adamant that she had trouble with this. 

Appreciate any help you can give!


----------



## scrappinginontario

sydney_lloux said:


> Hi everyone. Working on a preliminary plan for a January trip and I wanted to confirm if the following scenario is possible:
> 
> On our arrival day, we have 3 groups traveling from 3 different cities so it's unlikely that we will all arrive at the same time. We have Epcot planned for that night when we know everyone will be there and I'd like to book an ILL for Guardians from the airport and then also book a LL with Genie+ for Remy since I know that clock will advance to the evening very rapidly. If all of that gets handled at 7 or shortly thereafter, will I be able to go ahead and book LL with Genie+ for MK as the "arrival" park for those coming in early that day? If MK opens at 9, I would be booking these starting at 11. I'd like to focus on close to immediate return times while there but still have my Remy genie+ selection and my ILL at Guardians for Epcot in the evening. Any issue with holding genie+ reservations at two parks at one time, as long as your second park times are all after 2:00? In theory can I go back and forth between stacking at my evening park and booking for my current park as long as I stay within the confines of the booking rules(120 minute or tap-in)?
> 
> And one other thing.. I heard second hand that if I build my group on the plan my day functionality that I will have issues booking genie's for just the members of the party that arrive at MK before the others. is this true? I feel like the group is editable when booking... but this friend was adamant that she had trouble with this.
> 
> Appreciate any help you can give!



This is a good post to create a thread for on the Theme Parks Plan sub-forum as people will be able to respond to your personal trip.


----------



## sydney_lloux

scrappinginontario said:


> This is a good post to create a thread for on the Theme Parks Plan sub-forum as people will be able to respond to your personal trip.


Thank you! I guess I could have included less detail but my main question is on genie+ functionality not so much about my plans. 

This part was meant to be the meat of it  "Any issue with holding genie+ reservations at two parks at one time, as long as your second park times are all after 2:00? In theory can I go back and forth between stacking at my evening park and booking for my current park as long as I stay within the confines of the booking rules(120 minute or tap-in)?" I just included the other details to make sure I was clear about what it would look like in practice.


----------



## scrappinginontario

sydney_lloux said:


> Thank you! I guess I could have included less detail but my main question is on genie+ functionality not so much about my plans.
> 
> This part was meant to be the meat of it  "Any issue with holding genie+ reservations at two parks at one time, as long as your second park times are all after 2:00? In theory can I go back and forth between stacking at my evening park and booking for my current park as long as I stay within the confines of the booking rules(120 minute or tap-in)?" I just included the other details to make sure I was clear about what it would look like in practice.


Yes, you are able to do that.


----------



## Big Ogie

If I have a LL return time secured and the ride is closed due to weather/lightning, would I receive an "anytime" LL to use, or do I just lose out on that LL reservation?  I believe if a ride is down for maintenance that is the case, but wasn't sure if it also applies for weather shut-downs.  

Also, if you do receive an "anytime" LL, can you book another LL right, or do you have to use that new "anytime" LL first?  Thanks!


----------



## CJK

Big Ogie said:


> If I have a LL return time secured and the ride is closed due to weather/lightning, would I receive an "anytime" LL to use, or do I just lose out on that LL reservation?  I believe if a ride is down for maintenance that is the case, but wasn't sure if it also applies for weather shut-downs.
> 
> Also, if you do receive an "anytime" LL, can you book another LL right, or do you have to use that new "anytime" LL first?  Thanks!


Yes, you do get an anytime LL if a ride closes due to weather.

Yes, you can book another ride right away.

No, you don’t have to use the anytime LL first.


----------



## musicman85

I know there a numerous threads on Genie+ but I have a few specific questions:

When am I able to purchase Genie+ for the day of the park I want to visit?
Can I automatically choose a lightning lane return window then?
Are they still using the 120 minute rule? Is it still flexible? Say I book a 12 pm return, and there's another ride for 9:30 am, can I book that as well?

TIA!


----------



## erionm

musicman85 said:


> I know there a numerous threads on Genie+ but I have a few specific questions:
> 
> When am I able to purchase Genie+ for the day of the park I want to visit?
> Can I automatically choose a lightning lane return window then?
> Are they still using the 120 minute rule? Is it still flexible? Say I book a 12 pm return, and there's another ride for 9:30 am, can I book that as well?
> 
> TIA!


Post #3 here should answer your questions: Everything Genie, Genie+ and Individual Lightning Lane - Please Read Posts 1-7


----------



## DaviVascaino

1. you can buy only on the day of the park reservation (after midnight)
2.  they will give you options of return time, however a lot of times the time you choose might not be available when you complete check out (example, you pick a 2pm return window, but once the checkout is done, it went to 5pm because someone was faster than you)
3. 120 min rule apply. you can only buy before that if you have used your LL or it expired, whatever came first


----------



## scrappinginontario

musicman85 said:


> I know there a numerous threads on Genie+ but I have a few specific questions:
> 
> When am I able to purchase Genie+ for the day of the park I want to visit?
> Can I automatically choose a lightning lane return window then?
> Are they still using the 120 minute rule? Is it still flexible? Say I book a 12 pm return, and there's another ride for 9:30 am, can I book that as well?
> 
> TIA!


The posts on page 1 of this thread will assist you with these questions and provide a lot of other information too.


----------



## musicman85

scrappinginontario said:


> The posts on page 1 of this thread will assist you with these questions and provide a lot of other information too.


Thank you so much! I didn't know where to look and I spent the last 30 minutes reading information online and was so confused!


----------



## scrappinginontario

musicman85 said:


> Thank you so much! I didn't know where to look and I spent the last 30 minutes reading information online and was so confused!


Happy to help!  We have created a number of 'Everything....' posts and pinned them at the top of this board to hopefully help people out.  You're so right that there is a lot of information out there and it's hard to keep everything straight.  Hope these posts are helpful to you and others.


----------



## FlynnRiderSwitch

scrappinginontario said:


> *GENIE+
> 
> Acronym: *G+
> 
> *Basic Information*:
> - Genie+ is available at a cost of $15/person/day.
> 
> - If unable to purchase online, call 1-407-939-4357.
> 
> - Genie+ is independent of Individual Lightning Lane (ILL$) attractions. You do not need to purchase Genie+ to purchase ILL$. You do not need to purchase ILL$ to purchase Genie+.
> 
> - Genie+ can be added for select days.  To do this, G+ must be added anytime from 12:00:00AM forward, the day you wish to add it.
> 
> - per Disney, sales of Genie+ can sell out for a day BUT, to date that has *never been reported* as happening, even when all 4 parks have reached maximum capacity for park reservations
> 
> - There are known glitches when an AP wishes to purchase G+.  They do not always happen.  Please see Genie+ for Annual Passholders post for explanation and workarounds if you encounter challenges.
> 
> - Purchasing Genie+ must be added each day a guest wishes to purchase it.  Purchasing in advance for length of stay is no longer available.
> 
> - *Guests at Disney resorts and guests not staying at Disney resorts can make their first Genie+ LL booking at 7:00 am.*
> 
> - All guests (onsite and offsite) are eligible to book their first LL at 7:00 am. This can be done from any location, as long as you have a park reservation and park ticket for the day.
> 
> - Between 7:00 - 7:30AM, to see return times for attractions, click the attraction you’re considering booking.  Return time will then be displayed.
> 
> - Genie+ is part of the MyDisneyExperience (MDE) app.  Look for the purple band with white lettering which says, 'Get Disney Genie+ for Today'.
> 
> - Genie+ is one of two ways to get access to Lightning Lanes (LL) (formerly known as Fast Pass Lane).  Second way is Individual Lightning Lane purchases.  (see next post)
> 
> - Genie+ gives access to Lightning Lanes (LL) for all attractions except one popular attraction in each park.
> 
> - Genie+ allows guests only one Lightning Lane (LL) access per attraction, per day.  (e.g. Using LL for Haunted Mansion (HM) means additional HM rides can be accessed via standby line only.)
> 
> - Booking is done through the Tip Board portion of the app. Each attraction shows the next available LL time. You can only book the next available time.
> View attachment 641056
> 
> - Before booking, you can refresh the Tip Board to see if the next available time changes.
> 
> - TIME CAN CHANGE AFTER FIRST CLICK OF BOOKING: After clicking on Book Experience, the time may now show something different from what was showing when you clicked on Book Experience (typically a later time), so BE ATTENTIVE before clicking Confirm.
> 
> - Once confirmed, the selection cannot be modified to a different time. In order to make any change, you must cancel the booking and do a new booking for the next available time or a different attraction.
> 
> - BOOKING ELIGIBILITY: You become eligible to book another LL EITHER (1) after 2 hours (2 hours after park opening if the booking was done before park opening), OR (2) after double-tapping into the MOST RECENTLY BOOKED LL, whichever comes first.
> 
> - If you try to book an LL when you are not eligible, the app will tell you what time you are next eligible.
> 
> - If an attraction goes down during the time which you hold a Genie+ LL booking for, you will be automatically given an 'Anytime LL' pass that is good for most non-ILL$ G+ attractions from that time until park closing.
> 
> - If you park hop, you can use G+ at the park you hop to.  It is for the entire day it is purchased for, not for an individual park.
> 
> - LL normally has a 5 min before booking and 15 min after booking grace period but, this is not guaranteed.
> 
> - You will find your booked LL selections listed in the My Day section.
> 
> Additional post:  *Genie+ Strategies*


Did Genie + change the start times for guests staying offsite?  We went in Feb 2022 and stayed at Wyndham BC and could not book any Genie + till 9am.  I know some offsite hotels are allowed at the 7am time but not Wyndham BC


----------



## elgerber

FlynnRiderSwitch said:


> Did Genie + change the start times for guests staying offsite?  We went in Feb 2022 and stayed at Wyndham BC and could not book any Genie + till 9am.  I know some offsite hotels are allowed at the 7am time but not Wyndham BC


You have always been able to book a Genie+ at 7, no matter where you stay. The only restriction is the ILL$, those are not until park open for offsite.  Nothing has changed.


----------



## TwingleMum

I'm sorry I read through the posts on $ILL and I'm still confused. We are a party of 3. Staying on property. DH has an AP. My DS and I do not. 1). Can I purchase a $ILL for ROTR at 7am if the first park I will be at is MK. For example: I arrive Friday. My DH & DS will arrive after 1 pm on Saturday. I want to go to MK in morning on Saturday before DH & DS arrive.. DS is a HUGE SW guy and hasn't been to GE yet or done ROTR. Sooo can I buy $ILL for ROTR for all of us even thought I will be going to MK?? DH & DS will have park ressies for DHS. DS & I will have park hoppers.  I don't see examples of how you can pick whatever time you want for a $ILL. Are they listed like when you do ADRs??? And that would be on the TIP Board??? Thanks for the help.  and 2) if we decide to get Genie+ one day do AP holders get to make selections earlier?? I read they can make selections earlier than onsite guests????


----------



## Tom_E_D

Big Ogie said:


> If I have a LL return time secured and the ride is closed due to weather/lightning, would I receive an "anytime" LL to use, or do I just lose out on that LL reservation?  I believe if a ride is down for maintenance that is the case, but wasn't sure if it also applies for weather shut-downs.
> 
> Also, if you do receive an "anytime" LL, can you book another LL right, or do you have to use that new "anytime" LL first?  Thanks!





CJK said:


> Yes, you do get an anytime LL if a ride closes due to weather.
> 
> Yes, you can book another ride right away.
> 
> No, you don’t have to use the anytime LL first.


I think you can book another G+ LL right away only if the ride that closed due to weather was your most-recently-booked G+ LL. If it was not your most-recently-booked one, the anytime LL is your only compensation. I rationalize it as Disney realizing it would be unfair to make you wait until 120 minutes after you last booked if you could have booked another right away after tapping into the now-closed ride. But tapping into the now-closed ride would have entitled you to book another right away only if it was your most-recently-booked one. But, regardless of the rationale, I seem to remember reading posts from people who were or were not able to book another right away depending on if it was their most-recently-booked one or not. Admittedly, I haven't been in that situation myself and can't find or cite those posts as evidence. I'm going by memory and how I understand the rules to work.


----------



## Tom_E_D

TwingleMum said:


> I'm sorry I read through the posts on $ILL and I'm still confused. We are a party of 3. Staying on property. DH has an AP. My DS and I do not. 1). Can I purchase a $ILL for ROTR at 7am if the first park I will be at is MK. For example: I arrive Friday. My DH & DS will arrive after 1 pm on Saturday. I want to go to MK in morning on Saturday before DH & DS arrive.. DS is a HUGE SW guy and hasn't been to GE yet or done ROTR. Sooo can I buy $ILL for ROTR for all of us even thought I will be going to MK?? DH & DS will have park ressies for DHS. DS & I will have park hoppers.  I don't see examples of how you can pick whatever time you want for a $ILL. Are they listed like when you do ADRs??? And that would be on the TIP Board??? Thanks for the help.  and 2) if we decide to get Genie+ one day do AP holders get to make selections earlier?? I read they can make selections earlier than onsite guests????


If you have tickets that allow park hopping (including APs), and are staying onsite, you can book ILLs at any park (up to two total) at 7:00. You will only be able to book times at or after 2:00 for the parks at which you do not have a park reservation.

This article shows how the screens look (scroll down to read the section on ILLs): https://touringplans.com/blog/step-...genie-and-lightning-lane-at-disney-world/#ill

To the best of my knowledge, AP holders do not have any advantages when it comes to booking Genie +.


----------



## TwingleMum

Tom_E_D said:


> If you have tickets that allow park hopping (including APs), and are staying onsite, you can book ILLs at any park (up to two total) at 7:00. You will only be able to book times at or after 2:00 for the parks at which you do not have a park reservation.
> 
> This article shows how the screens look (scroll down to read the section on ILLs): https://touringplans.com/blog/step-...genie-and-lightning-lane-at-disney-world/#ill
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, AP holders do not have any advantages when it comes to booking Genie +.


Thank you !!! Thats great clarification


----------



## Lisa P.

TwingleMum said:


> Staying on property ... DH has an AP... DS & I will have park hoppers ... DH & DS will have park ressies for DHS ... the first park I will be at is MK ... Sooo can I buy $ILL for ROTR for all of us even thought I will be going to MK??


Since you're staying on property, you may make the purchase of an $ILL at or after 7 am.
Since you will be hopping to DHS, you'll need to reserve an $ILL ride time for after 2 pm.



TwingleMum said:


> if we decide to get Genie+ one day do AP holders get to make selections earlier?? I read they can make selections earlier than onsite guests????



No, at one time, people were able to buy Genie+ in advance but everyone with Genie+ has always been able to make their first selections at the same time.
$ILL may be purchased by onsite guests at 7 am and by offsite day guests after the selected park officially opens.

Perhaps the AP holders you've read about had DAS (disability access), which (like Genie+) allows the DAS holder to wait for their LL return time without actually physically waiting in the standby queue. DAS holders may request up to 2 advance DAS selections per park day, if they request them between 2-30 days in advance (or 3-30 days ahead?). DAS advance options are limited and not all attractions are eligible for advance DAS. This is a different pool than Genie+. It would be easy to confuse these.


----------



## dorchrislen

Is there a marked difference between the wait in line when using a paid ILL vs. the standby for FoP, SDMT, or RotR?

Or the wait in line when using a paid ILL vs. VQ for GoG:CR?


----------



## scrappinginontario

dorchrislen said:


> Is there a marked difference between the wait in line when using a paid ILL vs. the standby for FoP, SDMT, or RotR?
> 
> Or the wait in line when using a paid ILL vs. VQ for GoG:CR?


The difference can vary greatly depending on standby time but in general you will save time.  How much can vary from probably 20 mins to hours if the standby line is long. It also depends on how busy the parks are as that affects the standby time.

My guess is that the difference in September is much less than it would be at a time like Thanksgiving or Christmas.

I would recommend looking up the attractions you’re asking about on Thrill Data as it has a lot of stats on Disney rides and attractions.


----------



## dorchrislen

scrappinginontario said:


> The difference can vary greatly depending on standby time but in general you will save time.  How much can vary from probably 20 mins to hours if the standby line is long. It also depends on how busy the parks are as that affects the standby time.
> 
> My guess is that the difference in September is much less than it would be at a time like Thanksgiving or Christmas.
> 
> I would recommend looking up the attractions you’re asking about on Thrill Data as it has a lot of stats on Disney rides and attractions.


Thanks scrappinginontario, your expert input is always so appreciated!


----------



## Tom_E_D

dorchrislen said:


> Is there a marked difference between the wait in line when using a paid ILL vs. the standby for FoP, SDMT, or RotR?
> 
> Or the wait in line when using a paid ILL vs. VQ for GoG:CR?


Here is an article discussing the time savings.


----------



## dorchrislen

Tom_E_D said:


> Here is an article discussing the time savings.
> View attachment 708845


Excellent reference, thanks!


----------



## lauris87

Question about Genie Plus.  I’m going with a large group.  If my mom makes a genie plus ride reservation for me….But later, I want to change it …can I change it, or does my mom have to change it?


----------



## scrappinginontario

lauris87 said:


> Question about Genie Plus.  I’m going with a large group.  If my mom makes a genie plus ride reservation for me….But later, I want to change it …can I change it, or does my mom have to change it?


You will be able to cancel it and book something else.  LL rides cannot be ‘changed’.

You will also need to ensure you’re in an eligible timeframe to book if you wish to do so.


----------



## Boardwalk III

Have a specific question about morning touring at AK. Heading down next week from Boston for short trip with a friend. We plan to hit AK for early resort entry on Fri 10/21, morning only. I want to get her an ILL$ for FOP (I need to pass). It  looks like we’ll be taking an Uber around 7 AM from VGF to be there for 7:30 opening. If I can’t get on MDE app right at 7 AM do you think there will still be FOP ILL$’s for morning times around 7:30? 

Also, am I correct in remembering that you can buy an ILL$ without buying G+ for the day? If that’s the case we may try to do our other top items without it (between 7:30 AM and 12 noon).

Without G+, what order would you attempt these, for morning completion, to minimize wait times? 

- Safari
- Kali River Rapids
- Festival of Lion King
- Navi (not a must do) 
- FOP (only if we get an ILL$ for her) 

Many thanks!


----------



## TommyR

Are there any restrictions with Genie+ when hopping to a third park for the day?

Say I'm in AK. I book a LL for after 2pm in MK and at 2pm hop to MK. After I go on that ride, is there any problem booking a LL in Epcot and then hopping there?


----------



## CJK

TommyR said:


> Are there any restrictions with Genie+ when hopping to a third park for the day?
> 
> Say I'm in AK. I book a LL for after 2pm in MK and at 2pm hop to MK. After I go on that ride, is there any problem booking a LL in Epcot and then hopping there?


No, that would be fine!


----------



## snikki

Are there still drops at specific times through out the day? What time are these drops?


----------



## g-dad66

Boardwalk III said:


> Have a specific question about morning touring at AK. Heading down next week from Boston for short trip with a friend. We plan to hit AK for early resort entry on Fri 10/21, morning only. I want to get her an ILL$ for FOP (I need to pass). It  looks like we’ll be taking an Uber around 7 AM from VGF to be there for 7:30 opening. If I can’t get on MDE app right at 7 AM do you think there will still be FOP ILL$’s for morning times around 7:30?
> 
> Also, am I correct in remembering that you can buy an ILL$ without buying G+ for the day? If that’s the case we may try to do our other top items without it (between 7:30 AM and 12 noon).
> 
> Without G+, what order would you attempt these, for morning completion, to minimize wait times?
> 
> - Safari
> - Kali River Rapids
> - Festival of Lion King
> - Navi (not a must do)
> - FOP (only if we get an ILL$ for her)
> 
> Many thanks!



Safari and Kali won't be open yet at 7:30.  If you buy ILL$ for FOP, then Navi is your only choice for 7:30, and you should be able to walk right on, even if you're as late as 7:55 when you get to it.

Safari should start running soon after 8:00, and I would recommend going on it after Navi.  Kali may not start running until 9:00.  To minimize the wait for Kali, I would go to Kali after the Safari (by 10:00 today, the Kali wait was almost an hour).

There are Lion King shows at 10:00 and at 11:00.  Which one you attend will be determined by what time you get your FOP ILL$ for (you'll want your FOP ILL$ somewere in the 9:30 to 11:30 time period).

This plan will have you trekking from Pandora to Africa to Asia, then back to Pandora/Africa, but my preference is always for extra walking rather than extra waiting in Standby lines.

Yes, you can purchase ILL$ without purchasing G+.


----------



## Boardwalk III

g-dad66 said:


> Safari and Kali won't be open yet at 7:30.  If you buy ILL$ for FOP, then Navi is your only choice for 7:30, and you should be able to walk right on, even if you're as late as 7:55 when you get to it.
> 
> Safari should start running soon after 8:00, and I would recommend going on it after Navi.  Kali may not start running until 9:00.  To minimize the wait for Kali, I would go to Kali after the Safari (by 10:00 today, the Kali wait was almost an hour).
> 
> There are Lion King shows at 10:00 and at 11:00.  Which one you attend will be determined by what time you get your FOP ILL$ for (you'll want your FOP ILL$ somewere in the 9:30 to 11:30 time period).
> 
> This plan will have you trekking from Pandora to Africa to Asia, then back to Pandora/Africa, but my preference is always for extra walking rather than extra waiting in Standby lines.
> 
> Yes, you can purchase ILL$ without purchasing G+.


Thank you so much - super helpful and just what I needed!


----------



## leiaorgana

Apparently Genie+ will be getting a variable price increase based on how busy  it is from October 11 with busier days going up to $22.

https://blogmickey.com/2022/10/breaking-disney-genie-pricing-will-now-vary-by-date-at-disney-world/


----------



## romanr27

leiaorgana said:


> Apparently Genie+ will be getting a variable price increase based on how busy  it is from October 11 with busier days going up to $22.
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2022/10/breaking-disney-genie-pricing-will-now-vary-by-date-at-disney-world/


Same with ILL, for example ROTR may be up to $22: https://wdwnt.com/2022/10/breaking-...ne-access-prices-will-increase-based-on-date/


----------



## xdan0920

romanr27 said:


> Same with ILL, for example ROTR may be up to $22: https://wdwnt.com/2022/10/breaking-...ne-access-prices-will-increase-based-on-date/


$88 for a family of 4. wow.


----------



## SLThomas318

xdan0920 said:


> $88 for a family of 4. wow.


+ another $88 if you want regular genie+ for the day (assuming it is a $22 day)... so $176 on top of your park ticket to *hopefully* skip the line on a few rides.  ouch!  It isn't so much the extra cost that kills me, it's that it is a crappy product that they are now charging even more for.


----------



## Gentry2004

Oh yeah. Just in time for our mid December trip, which I'm sure will be more than $15/person.


----------



## leeniewdw

There used to be a Genie+ "strategy" thread.  Is that still active?  Or is this the thread to ask about an 'approach' on a given day/park plan?


----------



## elgerber

SLThomas318 said:


> + another $88 if you want regular genie+ for the day (assuming it is a $22 day)... so $176 on top of your park ticket to *hopefully* skip the line on a few rides.  ouch!  It isn't so much the extra cost that kills me, it's that it is a crappy product that they are now charging even more for.


Doing it with no advance notice is not cool.  If a family is there now, and they had a budget, which included $15 for Genie, and now it's $22 on the morning of?  
I'm guessing you now don't know the price until you start the purchase process each morning?  I will buy it anyway because I am like that, but still, not cool.


----------



## leeniewdw

elgerber said:


> Doing it with no advance notice is not cool.  If a family is there now, and they had a budget, which included $15 for Genie, and now it's $22 on the morning of?
> I'm guessing you now don't know the price until you start the purchase process each morning?  I will buy it anyway because I am like that, but still, not cool.



We already paid our G+ feed with our booking for next month, but if we end up with 2 ILLs at max price for 6 people on our trip next month, it's $264 before tax lolol.   It's too late now, but we joked about our per day spending when we're there (we're bring adult kids + SOs and paying) and on our AK/EP day with 2 ILLs + F&W -- it's a ridiculous amount of money for 1 day and that's AFTER the cost of getting in and sleeping.   We're idiots, but this trip was conjured up before the pandemic and delayed twice.


----------



## Tom_E_D

It looks like those people who bought Genie+ with their tickets back when that was allowed made a wise investment.


----------



## Ursula J

SLThomas318 said:


> + another $88 if you want regular genie+ for the day (assuming it is a $22 day)... so $176 on top of your park ticket to *hopefully* skip the line on a few rides.  ouch!  It isn't so much the extra cost that kills me, it's that it is a crappy product that they are now charging even more for.


THIS^^^ Give me a great product and I'll pay. Don't try to manipulate me into buying something terrible that may or may not even help much.


----------



## Gentry2004

This should suprise exactly no one. I'm only shocked they didn't raise the price on ALL days.


----------



## nlenguyen

I will see this as a way to deter people from buying. That can cost over $150 now for a family of 4 to just do HS (G+ and ROTR)


----------



## scrappinginontario

*Please take the discussion* about the price increase to the *thread dedicated to the recently announced, tiered pricing* as the intent of this thread is re: using Genie+?

After this, discussion about pricing changes will be removed.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Disney.fan

Did I hear that LL's booked between 7-7:30am do not give you a return time until you confirm/submit?  What happens if it is during a ADR?  Do you only know return times if waiting until 7:30 to book?  Thanks!


----------



## LisaRay

I have a LL question that I can't figure out. 
We went in March which is before they started hiding the booking times from 7:00-7:30. But we are going again next week. 
So now for example if I want to book Slinky I can't see what time I'm booking it for, but we are park hopping to MK that evening so I would only want a LL if it fits in our schedule. 
Same could be said for our Epcot day with Remy we will not be hoping that day but are planning a break at the resort. 
How can this possibly work out if these rides sell out quickly and I can't see what time I am booking?


----------



## justme0729

Can you clarify that if our goal isn't to stack with genie + and we just want to book things as often as possible, we are able to schedule the next lightening lane after tapping into the current LL genie + reservation? We don't have to wait 2 hours?


----------



## NJlauren

justme0729 said:


> Can you clarify that if our goal isn't to stack with genie + and we just want to book things as often as possible, we are able to schedule the next lightening lane after tapping into the current LL genie + reservation? We don't have to wait 2 hours?


Correct.

You book first pass at 7, park opens at 9, you use the pass at 930, can book the next LL right away, I start refreshing/searching right after I tap in (2nd tap for some rides)


----------



## leeniewdw

LisaRay said:


> I have a LL question that I can't figure out.
> We went in March which is before they started hiding the booking times from 7:00-7:30. But we are going again next week.
> So now for example if I want to book Slinky I can't see what time I'm booking it for, but we are park hopping to MK that evening so I would only want a LL if it fits in our schedule.
> Same could be said for our Epcot day with Remy we will not be hoping that day but are planning a break at the resort.
> How can this possibly work out if these rides sell out quickly and I can't see what time I am booking?



I'm in the same boat, not having experienced the new 7-730 experience.   Can I click the ride and THEN it shows me?  Then I can back out and try again?  We have a 4 hour window for our arrival day and I'm not sure I understand how easy (or not) it will be to find times that match that window, even if I start with the ride I *think* will be the first into that window.


----------



## g-dad66

leeniewdw said:


> I'm in the same boat, not having experienced the new 7-730 experience.   Can I click the ride and THEN it shows me?  Then I can back out and try again?  We have a 4 hour window for our arrival day and I'm not sure I understand how easy (or not) it will be to find times that match that window, even if I start with the ride I *think* will be the first into that window.


Yes, you will see the time, and you can back out if that time doesn’t work.


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

Hi all, I tried Googling, but every website has tons of fluff and very hard to find current ILL at each park. I know they've changed slightly since I was there in November 2021. Anyone know off the top of their head which rides are available for ILL at each park? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sponica

MK- Mine Train 
Epcot- guardians  (also available as a virtual queue)
DHS- Rise of the resistance
AK- Flights of Passage


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

sponica said:


> MK- Mine Train
> Epcot- guardians  (also available as a virtual queue)
> DHS- Rise of the resistance
> AK- Flights of Passage


Thank you! So there is only one ILL now per park? That will save me some money


----------



## mwmom

What are the current prices for ILL$?


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

mwmom said:


> What are the current prices for ILL$?


They just changed with the announcement Genie+ and ILL would be date based now. They were previously $8-$17 I believe, and I'm thinking that will go way up now on busy days.


----------



## mwmom

ML_LovesDisney said:


> They just changed with the announcement Genie+ and ILL would be date based now. They were previously $8-$17 I believe, and I'm thinking that will go way up now on busy days.


What was the lowest and highest priced rides? We are most interested in FOP.


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

mwmom said:


> What was the lowest and highest priced rides? We are most interested in FOP.


It depends on the day, so I'm not sure. When we went in November 2021 FOP was $11.72 with tax. But I imagine it’ll be a lot higher now with recent increases. I don’t think you know until the day of.


----------



## mwmom

ML_LovesDisney said:


> It depends on the day, so I'm not sure. When we went in November 2021 FOP was $11.72 with tax. But I imagine it’ll be a lot higher now with recent increases. I don’t think you know until the day of.


Thank you. That is helpful. I am sure it won't be less than that. I was just trying to figure out how this fits in my budget.


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

mwmom said:


> Thank you. That is helpful. I am sure it won't be less than that. I was just trying to figure out how this fits in my budget.


Same! I am going over a holiday week so I'm guesstimating $25 plus tax-$1.63=$26.63. With the way things are going, it could be more, but I figure that's a good budget number.


----------



## MamaBelle4

It isn't like it's been ages since I've been down, but it sure feels like it. 

We last went in early 2021 so we had no FP+ or anything like that and it was a lovely trip because it was virtually empty. I know not to expect that this time. We leave in 50 days.

We are not buying Genie + or ILL because it is just too much money for me to justify paying that much, (myself, DH and our 5 kids) on top of the astronomical ticket prices. Can't do it. 

Please help me understand GotG and RotR. Last time, I was up at 6:30 and obsessively refreshing my phone and got us a boarding group for RotR but I'm confused about how both of those rides are working now. Are they boarding groups still? Is it a rope drop or end of night strategy? 

Thank you all!


----------



## scrappinginontario

MamaBelle4 said:


> It isn't like it's been ages since I've been down, but it sure feels like it.
> 
> We last went in early 2021 so we had no FP+ or anything like that and it was a lovely trip because it was virtually empty. I know not to expect that this time. We leave in 50 days.
> 
> We are not buying Genie + or ILL because it is just too much money for me to justify paying that much, (myself, DH and our 5 kids) on top of the astronomical ticket prices. Can't do it.
> 
> Please help me understand GotG and RotR. Last time, I was up at 6:30 and obsessively refreshing my phone and got us a boarding group for RotR but I'm confused about how both of those rides are working now. Are they boarding groups still? Is it a rope drop or end of night strategy?
> 
> Thank you all!



Guardians of the Galaxy is ILL$ or Virtual Queue.  The *Guardians Virtual Queue/Boarding Group* will help you if you do not wish to purchase ILL$.

Rise of the Resistance is ILL$ or Standby.

Reading the first posts of this thread will help you with the new Genie+, ILL$ system.


----------



## scrappinginontario

ML_LovesDisney said:


> Hi all, I tried Googling, but every website has tons of fluff and very hard to find current ILL at each park. I know they've changed slightly since I was there in November 2021. Anyone know off the top of their head which rides are available for ILL at each park? Thanks in advance!


The posts on page 1 will be helpful with this information and other ILL$ and Genie+ information.


----------



## MamaBelle4

scrappinginontario said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy is ILL$ or Virtual Queue.  The *Guardians Virtual Queue/Boarding Group* will help you if you do not wish to purchase ILL$.
> 
> Rise of the Resistance is ILL$ or Standby.
> 
> Reading the first posts of this thread will help you with the new Genie+, ILL$ system.


Okay, that is very helpful. Seems to me the GotG is very similar to how RotR was when we went. I can manage that and hope we get it. 

Have people had better luck rope dropping RotR or getting in line at park close? With Fantasmic coming back, I'd prefer to rope drop it, but I know the crowds are a bit crazy at DHS at rope drop.


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

scrappinginontario said:


> The posts on page 1 will be helpful with this information and other ILL$ and Genie+ information.


I didn't see this, any maybe I'm missing it, but when did they stop having two ILL$ per park? I know for sure in November 2021, we had Expedition Everest and FOP ILL$


----------



## scrappinginontario

ML_LovesDisney said:


> I didn't see this, any maybe I'm missing it, but when did they stop having two ILL$ per park? I know for sure in November 2021, we had Expedition Everest and FOP ILL$



It changed a couple of times.  First over the holiday season 2021 then again in the spring I believe. It was originally set to end in Aug 2022 but then they cancelled that and the 1 per park has no end date at this time.


----------



## sponica

MamaBelle4 said:


> Okay, that is very helpful. Seems to me the GotG is very similar to how RotR was when we went. I can manage that and hope we get it.
> 
> Have people had better luck rope dropping RotR or getting in line at park close? With Fantasmic coming back, I'd prefer to rope drop it, but I know the crowds are a bit crazy at DHS at rope drop.



If you're onsite, and are able to get there pre-RD, people have luck.  The problem with park close is that the ride is soooooo finicky, sometimes if it shuts down, it doesn't restart.  But the same can be said for rope drop, sometimes it just doesn't open on time.  The unpredictability of the ride is why I have two DHS reservations planned, so if we get everything on the first day, we don't have to commit to the second day.


----------



## BZebra

Going with the kids (6 and 3) for the first time.  How vital does the community feel it is to get Genie plus?

Do you feel like it is a must have?  $60 a day adds up.


----------



## JJ2017

Wait - why are times hidden between 7:00 and 7:30?  And where is the feature that tells Genie that I'm park hopping?  Wasn't there an area that had you list the times you planned to be in the park?


----------



## SLThomas318

JJ2017 said:


> Wait - why are times hidden between 7:00 and 7:30?  And where is the feature that tells Genie that I'm park hopping?  Wasn't there an area that had you list the times you planned to be in the park?


Because people were not getting the time the app was showing… too many people clicking at 7am.  I guess the extra step slows the process so the time doesn’t jump ahead as much?

Hopping doesn’t matter anymore… you can’t reserve a ride at ur hop to park until distribution times for said ride are past 2pm. Before the app recognized you were reserving a ride in a park you didn’t have your park reservation at and assigned something after 2pm.


----------



## JJ2017

SLThomas318 said:


> Because people were not getting the time the app was showing… too many people clicking at 7am.  I guess the extra step slows the process so the time doesn’t jump ahead as much?
> 
> Hopping doesn’t matter anymore… you can’t reserve a ride at ur hop to park until distribution times for said ride are past 2pm. Before the app recognized you were reserving a ride in a park you didn’t have your park reservation at and assigned something after 2pm.


So I can't select rides in my Genie planning tool for HS (my hopping park) in order to populate them up at the top?


----------



## SLThomas318

JJ2017 said:


> So I can't select rides in my Genie planning tool for HS (my hopping park) in order to populate them up at the top?


Not sure about this, I've only ever pinned my first ride of the day to the top... never thought to do it with hopping.  But now I want to know if this is still possible...


----------



## MamaBelle4

BZebra said:


> Going with the kids (6 and 3) for the first time.  How vital does the community feel it is to get Genie plus?
> 
> Do you feel like it is a must have?  $60 a day adds up.


I'm not getting it. 

The first time I took our three kids in 2014, they were 6, 4 & 2. I didn't know about FP+. Only time we used it was when a CM showed us how to get a FP for TSMM at DHS. 

We had an absolutely marvelous and magical trip. Sure we had to wait in line (worst was 3.5 hours to meet Anna and Elsa but they just had to meet them). 

And this last trip was a completely different beast bc it was early 2021, so no FP and no Genie yet but greatly diminished crowds. 

I think if you measure your expectations, and know you might just have to wait for some headliners, you'll have a wonderful trip.


----------



## scrappinginontario

BZebra said:


> Going with the kids (6 and 3) for the first time.  How vital does the community feel it is to get Genie plus?
> 
> Do you feel like it is a must have?  $60 a day adds up.


There are so many variables to your question and honestly it's a personal decision.  What works for you may not work for someone else.  How busy will the parks be?  What park are you thinking of?

General consensus is it's not needed for Epcot or AK.

Also, there's no real way to know cost at this point.  Depending on when you go $60/day may be too little or too much to budget for as Disney is not publishing Genie+ prices until day-of.

We don't have a trip in the books but if we did, it would be very few days (if any) that we purchased Genie+.


----------



## scrappinginontario

JJ2017 said:


> Wait - why are times hidden between 7:00 and 7:30?  And where is the feature that tells Genie that I'm park hopping?  Wasn't there an area that had you list the times you planned to be in the park?


The challenge was with so many people being displayed the same return times at 7:00, by the time they clicked through the screens their actual secured LL time could be hours later.  The way they're doing it now, it's displaying a more accurate wait time so that if people choose to secure the LL they're looking at, actual return times are much closer to what is displayed.


----------



## Cat0727

Going to WDW in a couple of weeks and will be visiting MK on a Wednesday when the park is open until 10pm. Debating on whether or not I should buy Genie+ or if I can get away with not using it. I am not planning on buying Genie+ for any of the other parks so maybe I will end up buying it for MK since it will only be that one day.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

I've been reading a lot about Genie+, but I still have a few questions that I can't find the answers for:
1.  Can I make a G+ selection for Remy at 7:00 a.m. even though I have a park reservation for MK?  I plan to park hop to Epcot at 2:00.  I realize I will have to wait to make it when the Remy reservations get to 2:00 or later.
2.  If I want to make further G+ selections at DHS (hopping to it around 6:00), do I need to wait until 2 hours after DHS opens?  The 2-hours after park opening is confusing me since the parks open at different times.
3.  Can I get these rides moved to the top of my Tip Board even though they are in parks I don't have reservations for?  If so, how can I do that?
Thanks!


----------



## g-dad66

DisneyStarWisher said:


> I've been reading a lot about Genie+, but I still have a few questions that I can't find the answers for:
> 1.  Can I make a G+ selection for Remy at 7:00 a.m. even though I have a park reservation for MK?  I plan to park hop to Epcot at 2:00.
> 2.  If I want to make further G+ selections at DHS (hopping to it around 6:00), do I need to wait until 2 hours after DHS opens?  The 2-hours after park opening is confusing me since the parks open at different times.
> 3.  Can I get these rides moved to the top of my Tip Board even though they are in parks I don't have reservations for?  If so, how can I do that?
> Thanks!


1. Yes
2. The relevant park opening is the park where you book your first LL. So in your situation, Epcot opening time is the relevant time (since you are booking first LL for Remy).  You can book your second LL in DHS 2 hours after Epcot opened.
3. We only hopped once last trip (to DHS), and I couldn't get Slinky pinned to the top of the Tip Board. But if you click on the attraction name, then on next page click on the blue LL, it will refresh the Tip Board and take you right back to the same attraction. That's what I did right at 7:00 to refresh the Tip Board and keep Slinky on the screen.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

One more question:
If the times change from the time you select to the time you book to the time you confirm, how do you know when to actually select the ride?  I'm afraid if I wait until the time I need, it will be much later than the time I really want.


----------



## g-dad66

DisneyStarWisher said:


> One more question:
> If the times change from the time you select to the time you book to the time you confirm, how do you know when to actually select the ride?  I'm afraid if I wait until the time I need, it will be much later than the time I really want.



This won't be an issue for most attractions. The time you end up with won't be much different (if any) from the time you select.

But for the handful of high-demand items, it can be tricky. If you are not in the 7:00 to 7:15 am time period, you will see a time on the Tip Board (Time 1). If you click it and then see a time which is substantially later (Time 2), you may want to confirm Time 2 if it is workable for you (though perhaps not quite as late as you want).

If you back out and try again, you can run the risk that by the time you get to Time 2, it will be later than you want.

But don't despair when you are booking during the most volatile time period (7:00 to 7:15 am, when you won't see a Time 1). Each time you back out and try again, Time 2 will keep getting later until about 7:05 am or so. Then in the next 10 minutes or so, there is a good chance that it will bounce back to an earlier time.

This happened to us when Slinky Dog showed 5:30 return, but some patient refreshing suddenly popped up with a 3:30 time that worked for us.

Once you confirm Time 2, you will get your assigned time (Time 3). Our experience this past trip was that Time 3 was different from Time 2 only once, and it was just 5 minutes later.


----------



## StarLime

Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me out. I have an upcoming trip in a few weeks that I booked back in May. We booked 4 days of park hoppers with genie+. Disney World changed it so that you can only purchase Genie+ the morning of your park day after I booked this trip. I wanted to add a 5th park day with the hopper and genie+ with our package. Does anyone know if I added that 5th day, would it allow me to book that park ticket with genie+? I dont want to modify this trip and lose the genie+ tickets I already paid for, so I thought I would ask first. 

Sorry if I'm not making sense. Im confusing myself typing this out, lol.


----------



## lanejudy

Do you have a package (room+tickets) or separate tickets?  I believe 2022 packages with Genie+ pre-purchase are grandfathered and you can’t lose the Genie+.  I’m not sure about stand-alone tickets.


----------



## Castlequeen5

I’m confused about the park hopping part.  How can you select a ride for your second park, if you can’t see the return times between 7:00-7:30?  We are planning to use Genie+ when we park hop over to HS and stack the rides.  Our top ride is Slinky.  I’ve read that it sometimes sells out very fast.  So it sounds like I need to book it pretty quickly.  But how do I know what the return times are, if it’s hidden?


----------



## Jangles

Castlequeen5 said:


> I’m confused about the park hopping part.  How can you select a ride for your second park, if you can’t see the return times between 7:00-7:30?  We are planning to use Genie+ when we park hop over to HS and stack the rides.  Our top ride is Slinky.  I’ve read that it sometimes sells out very fast.  So it sounds like I need to book it pretty quickly.  But how do I know what the return times are, if it’s hidden?


You keep refreshing until it allows you to book.


----------



## StarLime

I have a room and ticket package booked. If those tickets are grandfathered in, does that mean if I add an additional park day, it would have the genie plus as well?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Castlequeen5 said:


> I’m confused about the park hopping part.  How can you select a ride for your second park, if you can’t see the return times between 7:00-7:30?  We are planning to use Genie+ when we park hop over to HS and stack the rides.  Our top ride is Slinky.  I’ve read that it sometimes sells out very fast.  So it sounds like I need to book it pretty quickly.  But how do I know what the return times are, if it’s hidden?


You will need to click into the second screen if SDD to see the current return times being offered.  Once that return time is 2PM or later you can book.  This will happen extremely quickly so you want to start this process the moment 7AM hits.


----------



## cakebaker

scrappinginontario said:


> You will need to click into the second screen if SDD to see the current return times being offered.  Once that return time is 2PM or later you can book.  This will happen extremely quickly so you want to start this process the moment 7AM hits.



Agreed, we never did manage to get a before 2pm time for Slinky when HS was our morning park- ended up booking it on a day we were hopping to HS  but we started at 7am and booked within a minute of opening the app. It's sells out amazingly quick. It was easier to get the VQ for Guardians than to book SDD.


----------



## lanejudy

StarLime said:


> I have a room and ticket package booked. If those tickets are grandfathered in, does that mean if I add an additional park day, it would have the genie plus as well?


Yes, that I my understanding, that you should be able to adjust the ticket length _with_ Genie.  Of course, that was before the recent announcement about variable pricing, but I would hope they still honor the $15 upcharge (plus the additional ticket day).  Otherwise they would need to refund what you already pId for Genie+.


----------



## smeecanada

Heading to WDW for one day - MK - OCT 28 for the day leaving when party starts.  Haven't used genie anything before  -  do you think we need Genie +.   Two adults - no kids - only must do is Splash Mountain - due to Disney changing it.


----------



## Jennasis

What time is the second drop for GotG at Epcot?  We are staying offsite so pretty sure by park opening all the iLL$ will be gone for the first drop.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Jennasis said:


> What time is the second drop for GotG at Epcot?  We are staying offsite so pretty sure by park opening all the iLL$ will be gone for the first drop.


1:00 but most are successful with the 1:00 drop, even some that hop at 2:00.

I would recommend reading the first post and last few posts on the *Guardians Virtual Queue* thread.


----------



## Jangles

scrappinginontario said:


> some that hop at 1:00.


I thought that one couldn’t hop until 2pm, and had to have entered the park (even if one then leaves) in order to try for the1pm drop.


----------



## sjlogghe

I read the beginning posts, and I'm not seeing this info - sorry if I missed it. 

After booking your first LL at 7 am, I know you can book the next one 2 hours after park opening. Does ETPE factor into this? For instance, if we're heading to MK and park opening is at 9:00 but ETPE is at 8:30, can I book my next LL at 11:00 or 10:30? 

(I know there are a couple of other times you can book your next LL, I'm just specifically wondering about when the 2 hour timeframe starts wit ETPE.)

Thanks!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Jangles said:


> I thought that one couldn’t hop until 2pm, and had to have entered the park (even if one then leaves) in order to try for the1pm drop.


Thank you.  Yes, you’re correct, it’s 2PM.  I have corrected my mis-type above to 2:00.


sjlogghe said:


> I read the beginning posts, and I'm not seeing this info - sorry if I missed it.
> 
> After booking your first LL at 7 am, I know you can book the next one 2 hours after park opening. Does ETPE factor into this? For instance, if we're heading to MK and park opening is at 9:00 but ETPE is at 8:30, can I book my next LL at 11:00 or 10:30?
> 
> (I know there are a couple of other times you can book your next LL, I'm just specifically wondering about when the 2 hour timeframe starts wit ETPE.)
> 
> Thanks!


It is 2 hours after official park opening so in your example 11:00.

I just clarified this on page one based on your feedback.  Thank you for asking for clarification.


----------



## sponica

Is anyone keeping a running tally on the Genie+ prices now that they are subject to date-based pricing?


----------



## g-dad66

sponica said:


> Is anyone keeping a running tally on the Genie+ prices now that they are subject to date-based pricing?


Here's what I think it has been so far:
October 2021 through October 11, 2022:  $15.00
October 12 through October 14, 2022:  $20.00
October 15 through October 17, 2022:  $22.00
October 18 through ??: $18.00


----------



## GBRforWDW

Just fyi, we were at Epcot yesterday, I didn't think to check GotG until 1:15, I skipped 7am too, but the VQ was full at that time.  I know it's been a bit busier the last 2 weeks, but sounds like it'll just keep getting busier through the end of the year, so I wouldn't count on hopping to Epcot and being able to get a VQ, unless you're deluxe and try at 6.  Of course, it's always worth checking as every day is different!


----------



## g-dad66

g-dad66 said:


> Here's what I think it has been so far:
> October 2021 through October 11, 2022:  $15.00
> October 12 through October 14, 2022:  $20.00
> October 15 through October 17, 2022:  $22.00
> October 18 through ??: $18.00



It's $20.00 today


----------



## scrappinginontario

g-dad66 said:


> Here's what I think it has been so far:
> October 2021 through October 11, 2022:  $15.00
> October 12 through October 14, 2022:  $20.00
> October 15 through October 17, 2022:  $22.00
> October 18 through ??: $18.00





g-dad66 said:


> It's $20.00 today


It only took 1 day of comparing to find out we cannot use the daily price of a 1 day ticket to try and predict the cost of Genie+.

Tues, Oct 18, 2022
Price of 1 day ticket:  $139
Price of Genie+: $18

Wed, Oct 19, 2022
Price of 1 day ticket:  $139
Price of Genie+: $20

So much for that theory.   *poof!*


----------



## Sunelis

scrappinginontario said:


> It only took 1 day of comparing to find out we cannot use the daily price of a 1 day ticket to try and predict the cost of Genie+.
> 
> Tues, Oct 18, 2022
> Price of 1 day ticket:  $139
> Price of Genie+: $18
> 
> Wed, Oct 19, 2022
> Price of 1 day ticket:  $139
> Price of Genie+: $20
> 
> So much for that theory.   *poof!*


I'm pretty sure it's based off the number of total park reservations for the day. And since Disney doesn't give out that number we'll never know for sure.


----------



## littlebittyhouse

Hello - Travelling with a group of 6. Would like to clarify that *for the group* there can only be (1) LL and (1) LL$ booked at 7:00am

I will book ROTR ILL$ and my husband will book SDD LL for all of us and then no one can make any other reservations until we tap into SDD OR 120 min after the park opens.

But at 7am, let's say my mom for example, can't book a LL for us all at ToT


----------



## GBRforWDW

littlebittyhouse said:


> Hello - Travelling with a group of 6. Would like to clarify that *for the group* there can only be (1) LL and (1) LL$ booked at 7:00am
> 
> I will book ROTR ILL$ and my husband will book SDD LL for all of us and then no one can make any other reservations until we tap into SDD OR 120 min after the park opens.
> 
> But at 7am, let's say my mom for example, can't book a LL for us all at ToT


If your mom is booking tot for herself and was in the SDD group, she could cancel sdd for herself and book tot, but if you're asking if 1 person can book sdd for everyone and another book tot for everyone, then no that's not possible.

However, if you have park hoppers, you can buy 2 ILL$ at 7am, but only 1 for each park.  So you could buy rotr and GotG at 7am with hoppers.


----------



## smeecanada

Non techie person - learning to use cellphone outside of Canada.  Is there free wifi available in MK for being able to use Genie?


----------



## scrappinginontario

smeecanada said:


> Non techie person - learning to use cellphone outside of Canada.  Is there free wifi available in MK for being able to use Genie?


Yes, in the parks, resorts and now also on buses.


----------



## smeecanada

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes, in the parks, resorts and now also on buses.


Thank you very much.


----------



## jnncooke

We are going to be a party of 8. When I play around the tip board and see lightning lanes available, I notice you don't put for how many people until you are actually booking. Will it be harder for us to get the actual times for a party of 8 than a party of 2, or does it just let you put as many people as are in your list in that slot if it is available?


----------



## GBRforWDW

jnncooke said:


> We are going to be a party of 8. When I play around the tip board and see lightning lanes available, I notice you don't put for how many people until you are actually booking. Will it be harder for us to get the actual times for a party of 8 than a party of 2, or does it just let you put as many people as are in your list in that slot if it is available?


Yeah, just check off everyone in your party you want to book for and it'll give you a return time.


----------



## suzymouse724

I know when you book a virtual que, you can pre-select your party before the time the que opens. Does it work the same way for the 7am lightening lane? For example, there are 10 of us traveling together and linked, but only 4 want to ride Slinky. Is there anyway to pre-select just those 4 people before 7am?


----------



## disneyfan150

Forgive me, I have been swamped with work and not up-to-date. I am also having memory problems due to exhaustion.   Hoping a kind person will respond.

Tickets for an upcoming trip were purchased long ago and before the pre-purchase of G+ was dropped. The tickets have the Genie + attached to them.  Park passes have been made. Is it possible to switch the park pass for a different park and keep the Genie + attached to the ticket?

Thank you!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

disneyfan150 said:


> Forgive me, I have been swamped with work and not up-to-date. I am also having memory problems due to exhaustion.   Hoping a kind person will respond.
> 
> Tickets for an upcoming trip were purchased long ago and before the pre-purchase of G+ was dropped. The tickets have the Genie + attached to them.  Park passes have been made. Is it possible to switch the park pass for a different park and keep the Genie + attached to the ticket?
> 
> Thank you!!


Yes, Genie+ is attached to your tickets, not your park reservations.  You may change the park you’ve reserved to any park that has reservation availability and Genie+ will always go with it.


----------



## StarLime

First time using G+ will be next Saturday. I am not planning on getting to the park until around 1pm that day. Does that mean if I am on the app at 7am, I can have 3 genie+ bookings by the time I enter the park? Assuming you can book every 2 hours? Am I understanding that correctly?


----------



## Tom_E_D

StarLime said:


> First time using G+ will be next Saturday. I am not planning on getting to the park until around 1pm that day. Does that mean if I am on the app at 7am, I can have 3 genie+ bookings by the time I enter the park? Assuming you can book every 2 hours? Am I understanding that correctly?


You can make your first three G+ reservations at 7:00 (or anytime before park opening), two hours after park opening (10:30 or 11:00 depending on which park), and two hours after that. So, at MK for example, 7:00, 11:00, and 1:00 means that you've made three as you're entering the park.


----------



## g-dad66

scrappinginontario said:


> It only took 1 day of comparing to find out we cannot use the daily price of a 1 day ticket to try and predict the cost of Genie+.
> 
> Tues, Oct 18, 2022
> Price of 1 day ticket:  $139
> Price of Genie+: $18
> 
> Wed, Oct 19, 2022
> Price of 1 day ticket:  $139
> Price of Genie+: $20
> 
> So much for that theory.   *poof!*



I noticed that G+ was $22 today.

Did anyone happen to notice how much it was on the 20th or the 21st?


----------



## scrappinginontario

g-dad66 said:


> I noticed that G+ was $22 today.
> 
> Did anyone happen to notice how much it was on the 20th or the 21st?


Not sure about the 20th but the 21st was $22 also.


----------



## Tom_E_D

g-dad66 said:


> I noticed that G+ was $22 today.
> 
> Did anyone happen to notice how much it was on the 20th or the 21st?


Here is a webpage tracking the price: https://www.thrill-data.com/news/disney-world-genie-plus-price-tracker/


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Looked thru posts 1-7 but didn't spot the answer: I know you can ride anytime after your VQ is called & that the grace period for Genie+ LLs is 5 min before and 15 minutes after, but what about the grace period for ILL$ (e.g., ROTR)? Is it the same as the Genie+ LLs? TIA!


----------



## scrappinginontario

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Looked thru posts 1-7 but didn't spot the answer: I know you can ride anytime after your VQ is called & that the grace period for Genie+ LLs is 5 min before and 15 minutes after, but what about the grace period for ILL$ (e.g., ROTR)? Is it the same as the Genie+ LLs? TIA!


Unless things change, once a ILL$ is called return time has arrived, you can return at any time from then until park close and will be admitted.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

scrappinginontario said:


> Unless things change, once a ILL$ is called, you can return at any time from then until park close and will be admitted.


Thank you so much !


----------



## SLThomas318

scrappinginontario said:


> Unless things change, once a ILL$ is called, you can return at any time from then until park close and will be admitted.


So you don’t have to show up in the hour window that you book for ILL$?! 

If I book flight of passage for 1-2pm and don’t make it over there till 6pm they’ll still let me ride?


----------



## scrappinginontario

SLThomas318 said:


> So you don’t have to show up in the hour window that you book for ILL$?!
> 
> If I book flight of passage for 1-2pm and don’t make it over there till 6pm they’ll still let me ride?


Historically that is what has been happening with ILL$ but most are not pushing it as they don’t want to spend the money and then risk being turned away.  

To date guests who have purchased ILL$ are allowed to ride but again, this is only what has been reported. YMMV.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Just to clarify: I only asked in case we got stuck in line or had transportation issues after paying for the ILL$ - our intention is to hit our time slot .


----------



## g-dad66

scrappinginontario said:


> Unless things change, once a ILL$ is called, you can return at any time from then until park close and will be admitted.



Just to clarify: an ILL$ doesn't get called. You select your time for an ILL$.

But Boarding Groups get called for the Virtual Queue (currently applies only to Guardians).

I was afraid the "get called" part might confuse someone.  Goodness knows, Disney's G+/ILL$/VQ is confusing enough.  They don't need any help to make it more confusing, do they?


----------



## scrappinginontario

g-dad66 said:


> Just to clarify: an ILL$ doesn't get called. You select your time for an ILL$.
> 
> But Boarding Groups get called for the Virtual Queue (currently applies only to Guardians).
> 
> I was afraid the "get called" part might confuse someone.  Goodness knows, Disney's G+/ILL$/VQ is confusing enough.  They don't need any help to make it more confusing, do they?


You’re quite right.  I’ll correct my post to clarify. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Gentry2004

Does anyone have (or know where to find) recent info on trying to book SDD and RotR at 7am? Specifically, will we risk missing Rise if we book Slinky first? If we'd rather take the risk with Slinky. TIA.


----------



## snikki

How does the edit selections work now that it’s gone from the tip board?

In the My Day section of the Genie I have edited my selections for our first park day on 11/4 but when I go to the tip board it doesn't show my selections at the top. Will that change on 11/4 or do I also have to edit my selections prior to 7 am on the tip board?


----------



## set88

Gentry2004 said:


> Does anyone have (or know where to find) recent info on trying to book SDD and RotR at 7am? Specifically, will we risk missing Rise if we book Slinky first? If we'd rather take the risk with Slinky. TIA.



https://www.thrill-data.com/waits/park/wdw/hollywood-studios/

Here you go. Scroll down to the Lightning Lane availability chart.  It shows you exactly when stuff sells out each day. 

You can also see the data for any particular day in the past. You just have to put a date at the end of the link. (/2022/10/18 for example.) 

I don't think you run a risk missing either if you book one right at 7:00 and then the other. Rise typically doesn't sell out before park opening except on the most crowded days, and on those, you still have at least a half hour after 7. Same with Slinky.


----------



## goofynut41

What’s the best and easiest way to get the rides you want , buying LL or relying on the virtual pick? For Guardians of Galaxy and other popular rides. Thank you


----------



## scrappinginontario

goofynut41 said:


> What’s the best and easiest way to get the rides you want , buying LL or relying on the virtual pick? For Guardians of Galaxy and other popular rides. Thank you


Posts 1 - 7 explain many details about Genie, Genie+ and ILL$ including samples of how to book reservations.

For Guardians help I recommend you read post 1 of, '*Guardians Virtual Queue/Boarding Group*'.

The pinned threads at the top of the board (highlighted in yellow) may be helpful in your planning.


----------



## Tom_E_D

goofynut41 said:


> What’s the best and easiest way to get the rides you want , buying LL or relying on the virtual pick? For Guardians of Galaxy and other popular rides. Thank you


There is only one virtual queue, currently for Guardians of the Galaxy. Previously, there were virtual queues for Rise of the Resistance and Remy's Ratatouille Adventure, but I don't believe we've ever had more than one at a time. So, there are no "other popular rides." Buying an Individual Lightning Lane selection is perhaps easier than getting a virtual queue boarding group, especially if staying onsite and being able to buy it at 7:00. But the virtual queue is "free." For some, that makes it better. Many people try for the virtual queue first, then buy the ILL if they don't get the VQ. Some do both and ride twice. So, there isn't a "best and easiest" choice that suits everyone.


----------



## Tom_E_D

scrappinginontario said:


> Posts 1 - 7 explain many details about Genie, Genie+ and ILL$ including samples of how to book reservations.
> 
> For Guardians help I recommend you read post 1 of, '*Guardians Virtual Queue/Boarding Group*'.
> 
> The pinned threads at the top of the board (highlighted in yellow) may be helpful in your planning.


On my screen, the pinned threads are highlighted in pink. What colors are the rest of you all seeing?


----------



## g-dad66

Tom_E_D said:


> On my screen, the pinned threads are highlighted in pink. What colors are the rest of you all seeing?
> View attachment 714060



Mine don't have any colors, which is probably because I'm such a colorless personality.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Tom_E_D said:


> On my screen, the pinned threads are highlighted in pink. What colors are the rest of you all seeing?
> View attachment 714060


Your screenshot looks yellow to me.  Maybe your monitor is going bad or has a loose Connection?


----------



## piglet1979

Tom_E_D said:


> On my screen, the pinned threads are highlighted in pink. What colors are the rest of you all seeing?
> View attachment 714060


Mine are the same color Pink as yours.  I do know that colors on my lab top are slightly different then when I move things to my second monitor at work.  On my lab top it will be pink and when i move that same page to the second monitor it turns to a more orangey color.


----------



## Tom_E_D

piglet1979 said:


> Mine are the same color Pink as yours.  I do know that colors on my lab top are slightly different then when I move things to my second monitor at work.  On my lab top it will be pink and when i move that same page to the second monitor it turns to a more orangey color.


Thanks for confirming that it isn't just my imagination. When I play with the angle of my laptop's screen, I now notice that it's pinkish when the screen is upright or tilted forward and more yellowish when tilted all the way back. I hadn't noticed that before. I just don't tilt the screen back usually.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Sorry folks, didn't realize pinned threads appear differently on different devices/screens.


----------



## skellinton

GBRforWDW said:


> Your screenshot looks yellow to me.  Maybe your monitor is going bad or has a loose Connection?


Looks yellow to me too, I am on an iPad.


----------



## GBRforWDW

scrappinginontario said:


> Sorry folks, didn't realize pinned threads appear differently on different devices/screens.


Oh, haha, guess that makes sense too


----------



## cruella4me64

If you are not park hopping, then you can only purchase one ILL a day since there are no longer 2 ILLs in a single park? Thank you.


----------



## g-dad66

cruella4me64 said:


> If you are not park hopping, then you can only purchase one ILL a day since there are no longer 2 ILLs in a single park? Thank you.


Correct.


----------



## JJ2017

Can someone please help me figure this out?  I hope it makes sense!

I will be stacking for a 2:00ish arrival

I will make my first selection at 7:00, next at 10:30, next at 12:30

When I arrive and scan for our first ride - say it's 2:00 ish, can I make another Genie+ selection right away? Or no, b/c I just made one at 12:30?

And if I can make a new one after scanning in at 2:00ish, do I still get to make another selection at 2:30?

I'm getting SO confused!


----------



## set88

JJ2017 said:


> Can someone please help me figure this out?  I hope it makes sense!
> 
> I will be stacking for a 2:00ish arrival
> 
> I will make my first selection at 7:00, next at 10:30, next at 12:30
> 
> When I arrive and scan for our first ride - say it's 2:00 ish, can I make another Genie+ selection right away? Or no, b/c I just made one at 12:30?
> 
> And if I can make a new one after scanning in at 2:00ish, do I still get to make another selection at 2:30?
> 
> I'm getting SO confused!



Only the booking you made most recently matters. You either have to use that one or wait two hours.


----------



## g-dad66

JJ2017 said:


> Can someone please help me figure this out?  I hope it makes sense!
> 
> I will be stacking for a 2:00ish arrival
> 
> I will make my first selection at 7:00, next at 10:30, next at 12:30
> 
> When I arrive and scan for our first ride - say it's 2:00 ish, can I make another Genie+ selection right away? Or no, b/c I just made one at 12:30?
> 
> And if I can make a new one after scanning in at 2:00ish, do I still get to make another selection at 2:30?
> 
> I'm getting SO confused!



If the 2:00ish ride that you scan into was the one that you booked at 12:30, then yes you religible to book again (because the one booked at 12:30 was your *most-recently booked* LL).  If the 2:00ish ride is the one you booked at 7:00 or 10:30, then no you are not eligible again (only scanning into the most-recently booked LL restores eligibility to book).

If you scan it at 2:00, then you will become eligible again in 2 hours OR when you scan into the ride that you just booked at 2:00 (your *most-recently booke*d LL).


----------



## JJ2017

g-dad66 said:


> If the 2:00ish ride that you scan into was the one that you booked at 12:30, then yes you religible to book again (because the one booked at 12:30 was your *most-recently booked* LL).  If the 2:00ish ride is the one you booked at 7:00 or 10:30, then no you are not eligible again (only scanning into the most-recently booked LL restores eligibility to book).
> 
> If you scan it at 2:00, then you will become eligible again in 2 hours OR when you scan into the ride that you just booked at 2:00 (your *most-recently booke*d LL).


Thank you!  I will have to write this down somewhere so I remember what I booked when!


----------



## g-dad66

JJ2017 said:


> Thank you!  I will have to write this down somewhere so I remember what I booked when!



Whenever you try to book an LL, if you are not eligible yet, the app will tell you the time when you are next eligible to book.


----------



## LoveRafiki

I need to have help with a GeniePlus -- Friends/Family question.  
Normally, I have all members of my family and friends staying in my room on my account and I just book all "Fast Passes" (old days) I know.   
This year in January I will have two hotel rooms and my sister in law in another room.   
Can I have them as Friends and Family on my MDE?  and she also have MDE with their hotel room and tickets? 

Can I link them and book LL reservations and her still have their own MDE?  or do i need to organize it all for them?  

Help Please.     

How would we have two rooms and link Magic Bands with MDE/Genie Plus and not have it get "confused"?


----------



## scrappinginontario

LoveRafiki said:


> I need to have help with a GeniePlus -- Friends/Family question.
> Normally, I have all members of my family and friends staying in my room on my account and I just book all "Fast Passes" (old days) I know.
> This year in January I will have two hotel rooms and my sister in law in another room.
> Can I have them as Friends and Family on my MDE?  and she also have MDE with their hotel room and tickets?
> 
> Can I link them and book LL reservations and her still have their own MDE?  or do i need to organize it all for them?
> 
> Help Please.
> 
> How would we have two rooms and link Magic Bands with MDE/Genie Plus and not have it get "confused"?


If you’re linked on MDE and have park reservations you will be able to book for all.


----------



## BcIcemen

I have a early morning flight arrival at MCO.  Can I book Genie+ at midnight prior to takeoff and book LL for later in the day? Can I select a time for LL that is not shown for me when I log in at 7:00am? My flight takes off at 7:35am.  Then I would be able to book another LL when we land which should be 2 hours after park opening. TIA


----------



## GBRforWDW

BcIcemen said:


> I have a early morning flight arrival at MCO.  Can I book Genie+ at midnight prior to takeoff and book LL for later in the day? Can I select a time for LL that is not shown for me when I log in at 7:00am? My flight takes off at 7:35am.  Then I would be able to book another LL when we land which should be 2 hours after park opening. TIA


I'd just wait until just before 7am to buy the Genie+ package. They don't sell out, so it doesn't pay to break up your sleep especially right before a flight just to get the package.  And yes, you can grab an LL at 7am and again 2 hours after park opening.

The LL has to be for a time shown, but you can refresh until the time moves out to a time that works for you.


----------



## mwmom

I thought a Genie + LL reservation was for a specific time, but in looking at the first page of this thread an example was given for stacking strategies and all of the return times are for an hour window. However, a screenshot someone posted when making a reservation has a specific time listed such as 3:55. When you make the Genie + reservation, not the ILL$, is it for a specific time or an hour window?


----------



## Landry

mwmom said:


> I thought a Genie + LL reservation was for a specific time, but in looking at the first page of this thread an example was given for stacking strategies and all of the return times are for an hour window. However, a screenshot someone posted when making a reservation has a specific time listed such as 3:55. When you make the Genie + reservation, not the ILL$, is it for a specific time or an hour window?



Rides will have a 1 hour window. Shows (Festival of the Lion King for example) will have a ~15 minute seating time that is very specific.


----------



## maleficent55

I’m just browsing the app while I have a moment at work
Does it say not currently offered because it’s sold out for the day already?


----------



## Smugpugmug

I was just looking at this today since my parents are headed to AK tomorrow lol

According to Thrill Data, FOP sold out at around 10:40 today
https://www.thrill-data.com/waits/attraction/animal-kingdom/avatarflightofpassage/

It does pop up frequently as shown on previous days. It's not like Rise where it rarely comes back up.


----------



## mwmom

On the first page of this thread and throughout this thread when people have answered questions, it states that you can book another LL after 2 hours (or 2 hours after park opening) or after you have tapped into your most RECENTLY booked LL. However, on the Disney site, it says, "You must redeem an existing Disney Genie+ service Lightning Lane selection or wait 2 hours—whichever comes first—before making another Lightning Lane entrance selection through Disney Genie+ service." This does not indicate it has to be the most recent, only that you redeem an existing LL selection." Can someone clarify why people are saying it has to be the most recent? I just want to make sure I understand how to book another LL since this will be our first time using this service.


----------



## CJK

mwmom said:


> On the first page of this thread and throughout this thread when people have answered questions, it states that you can book another LL after 2 hours (or 2 hours after park opening) or after you have tapped into your most RECENTLY booked LL. However, on the Disney site, it says, "You must redeem an existing Disney Genie+ service Lightning Lane selection or wait 2 hours—whichever comes first—before making another Lightning Lane entrance selection through Disney Genie+ service." This does not indicate it has to be the most recent, only that you redeem an existing LL selection." Can someone clarify why people are saying it has to be the most recent? I just want to make sure I understand how to book another LL since this will be our first time using this service.


When Genie+ was first introduced last year, the ‘most recently booked ride’ wasn’t a rule. However, they quickly filled this loophole, so that it does in fact need to be the most recently booked ride.


----------



## mwmom

CJK said:


> When Genie+ was first introduced last year, the ‘most recently booked ride’ wasn’t a rule. However, they quickly filled this loophole, so that it does in fact need to be the most recently booked ride.


Hmmm...seems like they should be more clear on their website as that could make a huge difference for someone planning their day. Glad I got that clarified!


----------



## DizBelle

When did the number of ILL$ rides per park change from 2 to 1?  Does anyone know why this happened?


----------



## scrappinginontario

DizBelle said:


> When did the number of ILL$ rides per park change from 2 to 1?  Does anyone know why this happened?


Feb 25, 2022.


----------



## GBRforWDW

DizBelle said:


> Does anyone know why this happened?


The reason was never explicitly given, however, it was to try to extend the length of time before LLs would run out each day.  During Thanksgiving last year, it was a bit crazy with parks running out of LL availability way too early in the day.  They tested over Christmas break with just 1 LL per park before going back to 2 for a few weeks.  Then just before Spring break, they announced there would be 1 again, for spring break and summer, with an expiration of 8/7/22.  However, as that date approached, they removed the expiration date and have moved forward with just 1 LL per park as a standard.


----------



## Griffin11

I am trying to get everything set up in MDE for our trip in February.  I am all set up, but I would like my husband to be able to make Genie+ reservations for our party as well.

He is on my reservation and "friends and family" list -  what is the easiest way to set him up with an MDE account so that everything links properly to my existing account?


----------



## GBRforWDW

Griffin11 said:


> I am trying to get everything set up in MDE for our trip in February.  I am all set up, but I would like my husband to be able to make Genie+ reservations for our party as well.
> 
> He is on my reservation and "friends and family" list -  what is the easiest way to set him up with an MDE account so that everything links properly to my existing account?


Easiest way is to just have him log in to your account on his app. 

Otherwise he can create an account and you can set each other up to share planning.


----------



## Griffin11

GBRforWDW said:


> Easiest way is to just have him log in to your account on his app.
> 
> Otherwise he can create an account and you can set each other up to share planning.


Okay, great, so we can both be logged in and using MDE at the same time with one account?  

Any downsides to this? Seems much simpler than setting him up with his own account.  And I guess this way I know everything is hitting my credit card (which is better for foreign exchange fees).


----------



## scrappinginontario

Griffin11 said:


> Okay, great, so we can both be logged in and using MDE at the same time with one account?
> 
> Any downsides to this? Seems much simpler than setting him up with his own account.  And I guess this way I know everything is hitting my credit card (which is better for foreign exchange fees).


There are many times multiple people are signed into the same account. Not a problem to do this and easiest way for him to help you out from home.


----------



## grannyminnie

A question that I'm sure has already been answered but I would rather not read 104 pages to find out: if we stay offsite at a Disney Springs hotel, am I right in assuming that I/we can't use Genie+ until park opening as opposed to 7 am?  Other members of our party will be onsite and could add us to their friends and family list and book for us, but I would like to be in control of my own booking.  (this is for a trip in early 2023 and things could change as far as the Genie+ rules but I doubt it.)


----------



## scrappinginontario

grannyminnie said:


> A question that I'm sure has already been answered but I would rather not read 104 pages to find out: if we stay offsite at a Disney Springs hotel, am I right in assuming that I/we can't use Genie+ until park opening as opposed to 7 am?  Other members of our party will be onsite and could add us to their friends and family list and book for us, but I would like to be in control of my own booking.  (this is for a trip in early 2023 and things could change as far as the Genie+ rules but I doubt it.)


To save reading over 100 pages, there is a complete summary of how Genie, Genie+ and ILL$ work on page 1.

Offsite guests are eligible to book their first G+ LL attraction at 7AM.  They will be eligible to book their first ILL$ attraction at park opening.


----------



## grannyminnie

scrappinginontario said:


> To save reading over 100 pages, there is a complete summary of how Genie, Genie+ and ILL$ work on page 1.
> 
> Offsite guests are eligible to book their first G+ LL attraction at 7AM.  They will be eligible to book their first ILL$ attraction at park opening.


I did read that in the beginning as you mentioned but then later on, other Disney resorts were named as Shades of Green, the Swan the Dolphin; so I didn't have a clear idea that the Disney Springs hotels were in the list of hotels not Disney owned.


----------



## scrappinginontario

grannyminnie said:


> I did read that in the beginning as you mentioned but then later on, other Disney resorts were named as Shades of Green, the Swan the Dolphin; so I didn't have a clear idea that the Disney Springs hotels were in the list of hotels not Disney owned.


Per the MDE app, the only resorts eligible to purchase at 7AM are Disney Resorts, Shades of Green and Swan/Dolphin.  Guests of any other resort are eligible at park open.


----------



## smileyanna

Apologies if this question has been answered.

Can I make Genie+ choices for people linked to my MDE account if I do not have a park ticket for the day? My father is taking my son into the parks one day and he is 100% not tech savvy. No smartphone! We are all staying in the same room and they are linked to me as "friends and family" in MDE, but I will not be joining them in the parks that day. Can I make Genie+ selections for them via my account/my app?

I'm guessing this is not possible. Are there any other options besides making up a Disney account for my dad (which he prefers not to do) and then coordinating Genie+ from my hotel room while logged in under his account? FWIW, my son is under 13 so he cannot have his own MDE account and doesn't have a phone.

Thanks in advance for answers and advice. I didn't really get the complaints about how tech-dependent a day at Disney can be until this moment, since I'm so tied to my phone and apps...


----------



## wongck

So tickets are done, park reservations done as well and whatever ADR I can get for early Dec done.
What's next I need to do on the MDE?
I see that the days in the calendar are now clickable.
When I click on them it shows similar tip board/myday to when the days I am not in the park.
in the good old days of FP+, I would make rides FP but I know we can't now.
So I am slightly unsure if I am really set to go, even when MDE says so.
What am I missing?

Edit:  Reread the sticky.... i need to press the "Get Started" button.... LOL


----------



## wongck

smileyanna said:


> Can I make Genie+ choices for people linked to my MDE account if I do not have a park ticket for the day? My father is taking my son into the parks one day and he is 100% not tech savvy. No smartphone! We are all staying in the same room and they are linked to me as "friends and family" in MDE, but I will not be joining them in the parks that day. Can I make Genie+ selections for them via my account/my app?



My trip is in few weeks time but I was playing with MDE and when I tried to book a G+ today, the app moves to the next page to select the party but are not selectable and states that the person does not have park tickets for the day.

So my guess is that it will allow you to book for your party if they have park tickets/reservations even as you do not have tickets/park reservations for the day.

Someone with real scenario should try this out.


----------



## ValpoCory

Is there a calendar showing how much Genie+ cost per day on that day? i.e. which days was it just $15/day and which days did the price go up?   I'm trying to anticipate what it will be after Christmas. 

If not, then maybe just how much is it today? Thank you.


----------



## scrappinginontario

No, unfortunately prices are not advertised in advance nor do they coincide with daily ticket prices.  Each morning it's a new surprise???

Here's a link to historical data if that helps at all:

https://www.thrill-data.com/news/disney-world-genie-plus-price-tracker/


----------



## ValpoCory

scrappinginontario said:


> No, unfortunately prices are not advertised in advance nor do they coincide with daily ticket prices.  Each morning it's a new surprise???
> 
> Here's a link to historical data if that helps at all:
> 
> https://www.thrill-data.com/news/disney-world-genie-plus-price-tracker/


Thank you!  I see in the 29 days since the dynamic pricing started, it's been just $15 only 7 times.   I will expect at least $22, and be prepared for $25 per person per day.


----------



## scrappinginontario

ValpoCory said:


> Thank you!  I see in the 29 days since the dynamic pricing started, it's been just $15 only 7 times.   I will expect at least $22, and be prepared for $25 per person per day.


When are you going?  We believe Thanksgiving will be an important time of seeing just how $$ they intend to price G+ and ILL$.


----------



## leeniewdw

This may be in the first post or discussed here, but with the changes to the advance purchase,  I was just reminded that if we move our already booked room/ticket/G+ trip into 2023, they will remove the G+ from the booking (refund it I presume) and I'll have to do it daily at whatever the price is.

They told me this because we're moving our trip that was supposed to start tomorrow to December.  So if we have to move it again (we're still kind of scrambling) and into January, we lose the prepaid rate and convenience.  kind of  a bummer but I guess their fine print basically says we can change things whenever we want.


----------



## mcinthemagic

I am visiting soon for a conference. I have an AP, but we will be getting an "After 1 PM" park ticket for my mom. Has anyone used G+/ILL with a conference ticket like that? Will they restrict the available G+ times when we sign in to show availability only after 1 pm? Is it even worth it to get it? It is my mom's first time so I want to make it fun but I'm not sure of the value of G+ for a half day ticket.


----------



## scrappinginontario

mcinthemagic said:


> I am visiting soon for a conference. I have an AP, but we will be getting an "After 1 PM" park ticket for my mom. Has anyone used G+/ILL with a conference ticket like that? Will they restrict the available G+ times when we sign in to show availability only after 1 pm? Is it even worth it to get it? It is my mom's first time so I want to make it fun but I'm not sure of the value of G+ for a half day ticket.


You will need to wait until a LL return time is displaying 1PM or later to book it, similar to those who are booking for a park they are hopping to.  More if this is explained on page 1.

‘Worth it’ is personal.  If it were me and I was going for my mom’s first trip, I would purchase it.  You can stack LL’s to use after you enter that park.


----------



## mcinthemagic

scrappinginontario said:


> You will need to wait until a LL return time is displaying 1PM or later to book it, similar to those who are booking for a park they are hopping to.  More if this is explained on page 1.
> 
> ‘Worth it’ is personal.  If it were me and I was going for my mom’s first trip, I would purchase it.  You can stack LL’s to use after you enter that park.



Thank you!! I appreciate all of the efforts you have put into this thread - it's a goldmine of information!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

*Nicole Update*:

Someone just reported purchasing Genie+ for today which has delayed openings due to hurricane/tropical storm cleanup.  

Guest purchased first LL at 7AM. They are eligible to book their 2nd LL at 4PM, 2 hours after DHS opens.


----------



## KGolf31

For someone visiting the Weekend of MLK - and staying the rest of the week (1/14 - 21), for parks like DHS where stacking usually ends up being the preferred route. Is this even feasible for lower attended park days? (At least these have been historically lower attended, who knows what 2023 brings)

I understand that you can essentially purposefully wait a bit to lag out SDD for a wait time closer to the evening to appropriately stack (IE a couple minutes from what it seems) like in your example on Page 1 from 2021 experience, but looking at last year's data via thrill-data, it almost seems like you could have a better shot at nabbing SDD at 7am and most likely other rides/options not extending out much if any throughout the day with 2hr windows moving down the queue. 

Thoughts and strategies on how to approach Genie+ in lower attended park days? Or just avoid it all together if you're really not gaining much of anything besides perhaps 1 popular attraction and just use the Genie+ money for ILL$

Thanks


----------



## g-dad66

KGolf31 said:


> For someone visiting the Weekend of MLK - and staying the rest of the week (1/14 - 21), for parks like DHS where stacking usually ends up being the preferred route. Is this even feasible for lower attended park days? (At least these have been historically lower attended, who knows what 2023 brings)
> 
> I understand that you can essentially purposefully wait a bit to lag out SDD for a wait time closer to the evening to appropriately stack (IE a couple minutes from what it seems) like in your example on Page 1 from 2021 experience, but looking at last year's data via thrill-data, it almost seems like you could have a better shot at nabbing SDD at 7am and most likely other rides/options not extending out much if any throughout the day with 2hr windows moving down the queue.
> 
> Thoughts and strategies on how to approach Genie+ in lower attended park days? Or just avoid it all together if you're really not gaining much of anything besides perhaps 1 popular attraction and just use the Genie+ money for ILL$
> 
> Thanks



I think what you are suggesting makes sense if you are willing to skip Slinky (or maybe do standby for it just before closing).

Slinky is somewhat unique in how quickly the return times are late. You have to be fast at 7:00 am to have any hope of getting a return time earlier than 2 hours from park closing. If your return time is late, then you cannot get a second LL until 2 hours after park opening.

But if you forego Slinky and get any other LL at 7:00 am, then you have a good chance of getting 2nd and 3rd LLs earlier in the day.


----------



## KGolf31

g-dad66 said:


> I think what you are suggesting makes sense if you are willing to skip Slinky (or maybe do standby for it just before closing).
> 
> Slinky is somewhat unique in how quickly the return times are late. You have to be fast at 7:00 am to have any hope of getting a return time earlier than 2 hours from park closing. If your return time is late, then you cannot get a second LL until 2 hours after park opening.
> 
> But if you forego Slinky and get any other LL at 7:00 am, then you have a good chance of getting 2nd and 3rd LLs earlier in the day.



Just didn't know if slower times would differ from the "norm" and strategies of Genie+ for DHS with attempts to stack. Certainly not opposed to it, but just was curious if the similar or different trends while parks weren't as busy existed. Looking at the data, Slinky does almost immediately go to a late return time for sure.

We'd be Park Hopping most of the time to either Epcot or DHS throughout our stay at BWV, so sounds like you can approach the situation a couple different ways. Stacking may prevent Park Hopping, unless I got Genie+ DAK I suppose and booked Slinky for a late return arrival and stacked in that sense for post 2pm Park Hop. Does that make sense?


----------



## g-dad66

KGolf31 said:


> Just didn't know if slower times would differ from the "norm" and strategies of Genie+ for DHS with attempts to stack. Certainly not opposed to it, but just was curious if the similar or different trends while parks weren't as busy existed. Looking at the data, Slinky does almost immediately go to a late return time for sure.
> 
> We'd be Park Hopping most of the time to either Epcot or DHS throughout our stay at BWV, so sounds like you can approach the situation a couple different ways. Stacking may prevent Park Hopping, unless I got Genie+ DAK I suppose and booked Slinky for a late return arrival and stacked in that sense for post 2pm Park Hop. Does that make sense?


Makes perfect sense.  We did exactly that during last trip. Didn't book any LLs for first park (Animal Kingdom). Stacked all LLs for second park (DHS).


----------



## isabellea

ValpoCory said:


> Thank you!  I see in the 29 days since the dynamic pricing started, it's been just $15 only 7 times.   I will expect at least $22, and be prepared for $25 per person per day.


We are going Dec 28-Jan 4 and I’m budgeting 25$/day per person. If it’s less, we’ll have extra snack money for our Universal stay that starts Jan 4.


----------



## hsmamato2

Ok, I'm starting to get into researching all of this..... I get the difference between genie and genie+...what's less clear to me in all the info threads is the difference between LL and ILL? If I could be pointed in the right direction to read I'd appreciate it!   I see a list of ILL rides, but I can't figure out how LL fits into all of this,and planning out a day. TIA


----------



## Chrisizzle

Others will know much more than myself, but to get things rolling…

Basic Genie provides basic advice to all guests for free, but it likely suits Disney more than you to direct crowds where they want them.

Genie Plus let’s you book Lightning Lanes for express access to most rides.

Individual Lightning Lanes are on the hottest new rides. They are a paid service per person, per ride. So, if a ride is $15, that would be $60 for a family of 4 to skip that line. You do not need Genie Plus to buy an Individual Lightning Lane.


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

Here you go:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/e...lightning-lane-please-read-posts-1-7.3856734/


----------



## CynBeth

Basically the ILL is where at each park there are a few rides you pay an extra fee the cost depends on the ride and time of year to book at 7 am on that day and you get a choice in the time and go into the special line at the ride. You do not need Genie+ for it.  If you are park hopping it gives you the option for a time after 2 pm for the second park. For the LL that is similar to what a FP was except you do need Genie+ and have to purchase it every day can do that beginning at midnight I believe and then at 7 am you book your first ride but do not get a choice in the time and then throughout the day keep booking.  Things have changed since we used it around this time last year so not sure if you can book your next ride once you finish the ride you were just on or if it is 2 hours after your first booking you can make your next one. You go in the special line at that ride. For both types you have an hour time slot so if your reservation was at 9 am you have until 10 am although I think there is a 5 minute grace period before and after. If the ride is down they give you an option of coming back any time that day or choosing a different ride.


----------



## hsmamato2

So I would need to buy Genie+ to get even a "free" LL...right? I think that was my confusion,I thought there was still some decent non paying options left but no? (other than just standing in a line) so if I want a higher tier ride, I'd NEED the genie+ or ILL to get on it,as some rides only have that option now?


----------



## Miffy

hsmamato2 said:


> So I would need to buy Genie+ to get even a "free" LL...right? I think that was my confusion,I thought there was still some decent non paying options left but no? (other than just standing in a line) so if I want a higher tier ride, I'd NEED the genie+ or ILL to get on it,*as some rides only have that option now?*


I'm not sure exactly what you mean by some rides only having that option, but in fact you can use the standby line for any ride except GotG, which has only a virtual queue and ILL$. Everything else in all 4 parks has a standby line.

People purchase G+ and ILL$ so they won't have to stand in line as long at rides, not because it's the only option. So, standing in the standby line is the "free" option.

Perhaps you're thinking that Genie (not G+) is the free version? But all Genie does is suggest rides and itineraries--it doesn't give you a preference over anyone else in the standby line.

HTH.


----------



## onegai

The biggest thing is that Individual Lightning Lanes are separate from Genie+


----------



## scrappinginontario

hsmamato2 said:


> So I would need to buy Genie+ to get even a "free" LL...right? I think that was my confusion,I thought there was still some decent non paying options left but no? (other than just standing in a line) so if I want a higher tier ride, I'd NEED the genie+ or ILL to get on it,as some rides only have that option now?


Purchasing Genie+ is optional. There isn’t any ride you will not be able to ride if you choose not to purchase it.

Guardians of the Galaxy Requires a Virtual Queue reservation to ride but there is no cost to try for a VQ reservation.


----------



## scrappinginontario

hsmamato2 said:


> Ok, I'm starting to get into researching all of this..... I get the difference between genie and genie+...what's less clear to me in all the info threads is the difference between LL and ILL? If I could be pointed in the right direction to read I'd appreciate it!   I see a list of ILL rides, but I can't figure out how LL fits into all of this,and planning out a day. TIA


Your question has been merged with the Everything Genie thread.  How the system works is detailed in the posts on page 1.


----------



## SwanVT2

If I have invited family to be part of my profile on the website, can I book rides for them too if we all have Genie plus?


----------



## cindianne320

SwanVT2 said:


> If I have invited family to be part of my profile on the website, can I book rides for them too if we all have Genie plus?


Yes.


----------



## projectx3

We'll be landing at MCO at 10:00am, then heading over to AK. We purchased G+ back in May when you could still reserve ahead of time.

The goal is to stack LLs for the afternoon including an ILL for FoP at 7:00am. I would THINK that should be pretty straightforward given we have a park reservation that day and we're staying on site. But... I don't have all that much faith in Disney IT! So is it fairly straightforward or is there anything else I should do ahead of time? We'll be using the online check-in if that helps.


----------



## g-dad66

projectx3 said:


> We'll be landing at MCO at 10:00am, then heading over to AK. We purchased G+ back in May when you could still reserve ahead of time.
> 
> The goal is to stack LLs for the afternoon including an ILL for FoP at 7:00am. I would THINK that should be pretty straightforward given we have a park reservation that day and we're staying on site. But... I don't have all that much faith in Disney IT! So is it fairly straightforward or is there anything else I should do ahead of time? We'll be using the online check-in if that helps.



You'll have to wait a while after 7:00 am to be able to book an AK LL for the afternoon. Today, Navi didn't have a return time of 1:00-2:00 until 9:00 am, and everything else at that point still had morning LL times.

You might check out the Lightning Lane Availability Maps at thrill-data.com


----------



## arich35

Has anyone had success being able to get a LL for Remy and Frozen for later in the day? If so what would be the best way to do it, Remy first and then try to get Frozen 2 hours after opening or vice versa?


----------



## g-dad66

arich35 said:


> Has anyone had success being able to get a LL for Remy and Frozen for later in the day? If so what would be the best way to do it, Remy first and then try to get Frozen 2 hours after opening or vice versa?



You definitely need to get Remy first.  There is almost certainly to be no LL availabiity for it 2 hours after park opening.

On a busy day, it may be tough to get Frozen as second LL (2 hours after park opening).


----------



## arich35

g-dad66 said:


> You definitely need to get Remy first.  There is almost certainly to be no LL availabiity for it 2 hours after park opening.
> 
> On a busy day, it may be tough to get Frozen as second LL (2 hours after park opening).


That is what I thought, we are going on 12/9, park hopping from MK.

Does the amount of people in your party effect the return times? Have 11 people that will need Genie+ selections on one day


----------



## DLRExpert

What is the fastest way to book LLs at 7am?
I have noticed that the app has been slowly loading recently and I have tried multiple ways to refresh the Tip Board.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## SLThomas318

So the app doesn’t show me the purchase price for genie+ today?  I’ve been checking daily to get an idea for our trip next week, and today no price….


----------



## wilkydelts

SLThomas318 said:


> So the app doesn’t show me the purchase price for genie+ today?  I’ve been checking daily to get an idea for our trip next week, and today no price….


 
I had to update the app to get it to show. It appears they redid the coding and it only shows up in the tip board now.


----------



## hsmamato2

scrappinginontario said:


> You can only purchase two ILL$ per day. You may purchase 2 for the same park, _when available_ (MK, E, DHS or DAK) but currently the only way to use 2 ILL$ in a day is to park hop. You will not be allowed to purchase a third LL on the same day.


I'm confused by this.... you can buy 2 ILL a day, but only 1 in each park(if park hopping)? Will the system allow a purchase of 2nd ILL if you don't have a hopper pass?


----------



## SLThomas318

wilkydelts said:


> I had to update the app to get it to show. It appears they redid the coding and it only shows up in the tip board now.


Interesting… mine is up to date and still no price.  I always could click on the “purchase for today” and it would show the price.  Gotta love Disney IT!!!


----------



## projectx3

Is there any data that shows the number of people purchasing G+ with all of the recent changes? I would think that the inability to prepurchase, combined with the price increase created lower demand. But I have nothing to back that up, it's just a hunch.


----------



## DVC9218

I’ve been reading up on Genie+ strategy and the concept of adding your 1-2 top priorities to your top board for each day first thing in the morning to optimize getting a return time

But I have a question- should I be selecting rides that we plan on purchasing ILL for, or only those with genie+?


----------



## jsmla

It’s different for each park for me.  This how I usually set mine.

MK
Peter Pan (G+)
Mine Train (ILL)


Epcot
Guardians of the Galaxy (VQ)
Remy’s Ratatouille Adventure (G+)
(I use Single Rider for Test Track and don’t mind skipping it but it does book up quickly.)

DHS
Slinky Dog (LL)
Tower of Terror (LL)

AK
Flight of Passage (ILL)
I don’t usually buy Genie + for AK


It also depends on which attractions appeal.  I don’t care about Space Mt., Test Track or anything Star Wars so I don’t book those.  From my list I would say Flight of Passage and Slinky Dog book up fastest.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

SLThomas318 said:


> Interesting… mine is up to date and still no price.  I always could click on the “purchase for today” and it would show the price.  Gotta love Disney IT!!!


Same with mine.  I thought maybe I couldn't see it because it was sold out or something.


----------



## sponica

SLThomas318 said:


> Interesting… mine is up to date and still no price.  I always could click on the “purchase for today” and it would show the price.  Gotta love Disney IT!!!


I have an android and if I scroll down to the middle of the home page on the app, I see the banner with the price.


----------



## GBRforWDW

SLThomas318 said:


> So the app doesn’t show me the purchase price for genie+ today?  I’ve been checking daily to get an idea for our trip next week, and today no price….


The thrill data website keeps track of the price info:

https://www.thrill-data.com/news/disney-world-genie-plus-price-tracker/


----------



## Miffy

hsmamato2 said:


> I'm confused by this.... you can buy 2 ILL a day, but only 1 in each park(if park hopping)? Will the system allow a purchase of 2nd ILL if you don't have a hopper pass?


I don't think so since each park currently has only 1 ILL each. Although perhaps I've misunderstood the question.


----------



## scrappinginontario

hsmamato2 said:


> I'm confused by this.... you can buy 2 ILL a day, but only 1 in each park(if park hopping)? Will the system allow a purchase of 2nd ILL if you don't have a hopper pass?


I honestly don't know if anyone has tried this yet so am really not sure it would allow you or not.  Technically someone could purchase 2 if they intended to add the hopper option to their existing ticket but I'm really not sure how it works as to my knowledge, it has not been reported here.

*Question:*
Has anyone with a single-park ticket attempted to purchase ILL$ at 2 different parks?  Did it allow you?  Stop you?  Thanks!


----------



## Revan46

Apologies if asked before, I think it answered in one of the first but just for clarity. If I’m getting G+ or ILL, but I’m off site, can I book them whether I’m in my first park or not? My parents are wanting to go but not wanting to necessarily go right at opening so I just want to find out if I can purchase say ILL for FoP at AK from our hotel that is a non-Disney hotel.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Revan46 said:


> Apologies if asked before, I think it answered in one of the first but just for clarity. If I’m getting G+ or ILL, but I’m off site, can I book them whether I’m in my first park or not? My parents are wanting to go but not wanting to necessarily go right at opening so I just want to find out if I can purchase say ILL for FoP at AK from our hotel that is a non-Disney hotel.


From page 1:

'Like Genie+, ILL$ can be purchased from anywhere. You do not have to be in the park.'

Being offsite guests, you will be eligible to book at park opening, regardless of where you are.


----------



## Revan46

scrappinginontario said:


> From page 1:
> 
> 'Like Genie+, ILL$ can be purchased from anywhere. You do not have to be in the park.'
> 
> Being offsite guests, you will be eligible to book at park opening, regardless of where you are.


Thanks so much. I thought that’s what I read but might’ve glazed past it stupidly. Much appreciated fellow Ontarian


----------



## andy_dangg

I’ve been having issues booking ILL if I’m not in the second park; it says that I don’t have valid linked admission. However the other two people in my party have no issue. Any chance I would be able to book for one of them and go to GR/GET to get it changed to be under my name?


----------



## CJK

andy_dangg said:


> I’ve been having issues booking ILL if I’m not in the second park; it says that I don’t have valid linked admission. However the other two people in my party have no issue. Any chance I would be able to book for one of them and go to GR/GET to get it changed to be under my name?


Try the chat feature on the app. I've used them before when having trouble with Genie+, and they've been really helpful.


----------



## jimim

Guys. For purchases ills and return time window. What if u miss the return time. Trying to figure out if we can get to hs for 7 pm after dinner from Il Mulino. Is it 15 mins or so they let you return anytime after?


----------



## CJK

jimim said:


> Guys. For purchases ills and return time window. What if u miss the return time. Trying to figure out if we can get to hs for 7 pm after dinner from Il Mulino. Is it 15 mins or so they let you return anytime after?


There's a grace period of 15 minutes once your ILL$ window ends.


----------



## scrappinginontario

jimim said:


> Guys. For purchases ills and return time window. What if u miss the return time. Trying to figure out if we can get to hs for 7 pm after dinner from Il Mulino. Is it 15 mins or so they let you return anytime after?





CJK said:


> There's a grace period of 15 minutes once your ILL$ window ends.


If you purchase an ILL$, return times have not historically been enforced.  You can return anytime after your window for ILL$.

This can change but for now it’s what is happening.


----------



## jimim

scrappinginontario said:


> If you purchase an ILL$, return times have not historically been enforced.  You can return anytime after your window for ILL$.
> 
> This can change but for now it’s what is happening.


Ok thanks. I thought I read that here but didn’t know if it still held true but I also did see the 15 min grace period. I appreciate it. We won’t risk it tonight. Tomorrow night dinner is earlier. I’ll grab a 8 pm even and we will be good. Too stressful trying to get early morning even at 701 when I looked today to just experiment. Getting lightening lane for late night doesn’t seem to be an issue. Better to concentrate on rope drop access as able and genie plus as a possible backup if the first day at each park is a bust.


----------



## scrappinginontario

jimim said:


> Ok thanks. I thought I read that here but didn’t know if it still held true but I also did see the 15 min grace period. I appreciate it. We won’t risk it tonight. Tomorrow night dinner is earlier. I’ll grab a 8 pm even and we will be good. Too stressful trying to get early morning even at 701 when I looked today to just experiment. Getting lightening lane for late night doesn’t seem to be an issue. Better to concentrate on rope drop access as able and genie plus as a possible backup if the first day at each park is a bust.


The only return times that are enforced are regular LL return times booked when G+ is purchased.


----------



## jimim

scrappinginontario said:


> The only return times that are enforced are regular LL return times booked when G+ is purchased.


Ok that I knew and would figure. I can see them being not as tight for return since u paid. Thanks again.


----------



## jvalic33

I'm looking for some advice for our arrival day.  We're arriving in Epcot around12-12:30.  We have a Biergarten reservation because we're going to be hungry, but I would love to get Guardians in and Remy and maybe Test Track in.

If you were me...at 7 am what would you do?  

I don't want to stay in Epcot past 5 pm.

This is my initial plan:

6:30 am - Buy Genie Plus
7 am - Buy a Guardians LL+ (that I can schedule right so I could schedule it for around 2 pm?
7 am - enter the virtual queue for Guardians and see if I can refresh to get a later boarding group.  It will be NY Day so I'm guessing if I wait to do the 1 pm Boarding group it won't be available
7 am - try to book Test Track? or Remy.

Park Opens at 9 am

11am would be my next opportunity for a Lightning Lane which is more likely to have availability? TT or Remy
           -will Frozen have availability around this time?

I have an assortment of ages of people so we can make lots of the headliners work, but I want to have a game plan so I'm not caught off guard and I'm sure it's going to be busy since it will be New Year's Day.

THANK YOU FOR ANY INPUT YOU HAVE!


----------



## set88

jvalic33 said:


> I'm looking for some advice for our arrival day.  We're arriving in Epcot around12-12:30.  We have a Biergarten reservation because we're going to be hungry, but I would love to get Guardians in and Remy and maybe Test Track in.
> 
> If you were me...at 7 am what would you do?
> 
> I don't want to stay in Epcot past 5 pm.
> 
> This is my initial plan:
> 
> 6:30 am - Buy Genie Plus
> 7 am - Buy a Guardians LL+ (that I can schedule right so I could schedule it for around 2 pm?
> 7 am - enter the virtual queue for Guardians and see if I can refresh to get a later boarding group.  It will be NY Day so I'm guessing if I wait to do the 1 pm Boarding group it won't be available
> 7 am - try to book Test Track? or Remy.
> 
> Park Opens at 9 am
> 
> 11am would be my next opportunity for a Lightning Lane which is more likely to have availability? TT or Remy
> -will Frozen have availability around this time?
> 
> I have an assortment of ages of people so we can make lots of the headliners work, but I want to have a game plan so I'm not caught off guard and I'm sure it's going to be busy since it will be New Year's Day.
> 
> THANK YOU FOR ANY INPUT YOU HAVE!



I would prioritize 7am like this - VQ first, Remy second, Guardians ILL third (potentially not at all if you get a boarding group and don't want to ride twice.)

Just as a note - you want the earliest boarding group possible, because they are not time specific - so you can go at anytime during the day after your group is called (the app will give you an hour window but it's not enforced).

You'll want to set up your tip board so that Remy is pinned to the top (you can do this any time after midnight).  You should be aware that there is a good chance you will only get Remy because TT and Frozen may both be gone by the time you get to make your next pick two hours after park opening.  This is what tends to happen on the most crowded days, and NYD will almost certainly be a 10/10.  If I were in your position, I'd be mentally prepping myself that Genie+ was the equivalent of buying an ILL for Remy.

Now, you may be able to get a TT or Frozen by refreshing occasionally after they are sold out, but I wouldn't count on it.  You'll want to refresh around :47 past every hour because (supposedly) that's when they drop new availability for LLs at EPCOT if any are going to be dropped.

Guardians ILL does not sell out immediately.  It doesn't typically sell out before park open even on the most crowded days.  You don't really need to stress about rushing to do this right at 7am - you'll have time.  The VQ will likely be gone in a few seconds, though.

Oh, one important thing to note about your plan -  it's possible the Remy time you get may be tough to work with your dining reservation.  You don't get to choose, you'll get what you get.  If you get a time that's too early, you'll need to cancel and rebook - but by the time you do that, the times may be into later evening already.  Just something to be aware of.  

If that happens and you cannot get a Remy time that works, TT times don't go that quickly... you'll at least be able to get that at a time that should work.


----------



## scrappinginontario

jvalic33 said:


> I'm looking for some advice for our arrival day.  We're arriving in Epcot around12-12:30.  We have a Biergarten reservation because we're going to be hungry, but I would love to get Guardians in and Remy and maybe Test Track in.
> 
> If you were me...at 7 am what would you do?
> 
> I don't want to stay in Epcot past 5 pm.
> 
> This is my initial plan:
> 
> 6:30 am - Buy Genie Plus
> 7 am - Buy a Guardians LL+ (that I can schedule right so I could schedule it for around 2 pm?
> 7 am - enter the virtual queue for Guardians and see if I can refresh to get a later boarding group.  It will be NY Day so I'm guessing if I wait to do the 1 pm Boarding group it won't be available
> 7 am - try to book Test Track? or Remy.
> 
> Park Opens at 9 am
> 
> 11am would be my next opportunity for a Lightning Lane which is more likely to have availability? TT or Remy
> -will Frozen have availability around this time?
> 
> I have an assortment of ages of people so we can make lots of the headliners work, but I want to have a game plan so I'm not caught off guard and I'm sure it's going to be busy since it will be New Year's Day.
> 
> THANK YOU FOR ANY INPUT YOU HAVE!


I’m sure you’ll have a great day but honestly you’ll be extremely hard pressed to do everything you want in less than 5 hours on New Years Day.  

Today is a 8/10 crowd level day at Epcot and this heat map shows all LL reservations for the headliners were gone before most people were eligible to book their second LL reservation 2 hours after park opening.



At 7:00 I would recommend trying for Remy first then purchasing ILL$ for GotG 2nd.

Take as early a ILL$ as you can as you will  be able to ride anytime after your ILL$ is called.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jvalic33

set88 said:


> I would prioritize 7am like this - VQ first, Remy second, Guardians ILL third (potentially not at all if you get a boarding group and don't want to ride twice.)
> 
> Just as a note - you want the earliest boarding group possible, because they are not time specific - so you can go at anytime during the day after your group is called (the app will give you an hour window but it's not enforced).
> 
> You'll want to set up your tip board so that Remy is pinned to the top (you can do this any time after midnight).  You should be aware that there is a good chance you will only get Remy because TT and Frozen may both be gone by the time you get to make your next pick two hours after park opening.  This is what tends to happen on the most crowded days, and NYD will almost certainly be a 10/10.  If I were in your position, I'd be mentally prepping myself that Genie+ was the equivalent of buying an ILL for Remy.
> 
> Now, you may be able to get a TT or Frozen by refreshing occasionally after they are sold out, but I wouldn't count on it.  You'll want to refresh around :47 past every hour because (supposedly) that's when they drop new availability for LLs at EPCOT if any are going to be dropped.
> 
> Guardians ILL does not sell out immediately.  It doesn't typically sell out before park open even on the most crowded days.  You don't really need to stress about rushing to do this right at 7am - you'll have time.  The VQ will likely be gone in a few seconds, though.
> 
> Oh, one important thing to note about your plan -  it's possible the Remy time you get may be tough to work with your dining reservation.  You don't get to choose, you'll get what you get.  If you get a time that's too early, you'll need to cancel and rebook - but by the time you do that, the times may be into later evening already.  Just something to be aware of.
> 
> If that happens and you cannot get a Remy time that works, TT times don't go that quickly... you'll at least be able to get that at a time that should work.


This is all awesome advice!

I really miss when Remy was a LL+!  It made it so much easier to get on the other headliners.  I know it cost more, but like you said, it ends up the same because you can't really get on much more and you're paying for Genie+ anyway.

The big kids want to prioritize TT but my little can't appreciate it so Remy it is!


----------



## jvalic33

scrappinginontario said:


> I’m sure you’ll have a great day but honestly you’ll be extremely hard pressed to do everything you want in less than 5 hours on New Years Day.
> 
> Today is a 8/10 crowd level day at Epcot and this heat map shows all LL reservations for the headliners were gone before most people were eligible to book their second LL reservation 2 hours after park opening.
> 
> View attachment 719974
> 
> At 7:00 I would recommend trying for Remy first then purchasing ILL$ for GotG 2nd.
> 
> Take as early a ILL$ as you can as you will  be able to ride anytime after your ILL$ is called.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you for this info.  

I have never been in the park on NY Day.  We will be returning to Epcot so if we can't get on everything we won't cry, but it would be nice.  I'll let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## snowpack

scrappinginontario said:


> At 7:00 I would recommend trying for Remy first then purchasing ILL$ for GotG 2nd.
> 
> Take as early a ILL$ as you can as you will be able to ride anytime after your ILL$ is called.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank You for this. I am not the poster, but this chart helped immensely for what I am trying to get


----------



## Megsmachine

If we are stays at Pop can we pay for 1 LL per day per park?


----------



## arich35

If I am park hopping to Epcot and the first LL I get is for Remy at 7, would I be able to get my 2nd LL two hours after Epcot opens or the park I have a reservation for?


----------



## subtchr

Read through the first posts in this thread to learn about it.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/e...lightning-lane-please-read-posts-1-7.3856734/


----------



## scrappinginontario

Megsmachine said:


> If we are stays at Pop can we pay for 1 LL per day per park?


All guests are limited to a maximum of 2 ILL$ purchases per day and purchasing 2 only works if you have a park hopper ticket.


----------



## Megsmachine

If you don’t have the hopper can you purchase just on iLL$?
if you do get th e hopper can you stay in one park and purchase both iLL$ in that park?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Megsmachine said:


> If you don’t have the hopper can you purchase just on iLL$?
> if you do get th e hopper can you stay in one park and purchase both iLL$ in that park?


Please take the time to read the posts on page one, especially those about Individual Lightning Lane purchases. How the work is explained in great detail there.

There is only one ILLS$ in each park and guests may only purchase an ILL$ once per day.


----------



## Tom_E_D

Megsmachine said:


> If you don’t have the hopper can you purchase just on iLL$?
> if you do get th e hopper can you stay in one park and purchase both iLL$ in that park?


The "rules" concerning Genie+ and Individual Lightning Lane selections have changed a few times since the system was introduced. Your reference to "both" ILL$ in a park indicates you are relying on outdated information. As the prior poster stated, there is only one ILL$ in each park currently. As you continue your research, be careful to note when the article or video was posted. I realize this can be difficult since many are not dated. But there is a lot of outdated information still out there. I'd put more trust in articles and videos that I saw were recent.


----------



## Stewa646

Wow I had thought the max for genie+ was $22. Just checked for Epcot today 11/21 and it's $29


----------



## DaisyNY

Stewa646 said:


> Wow I had thought the max for genie+ was $22. Just checked for Epcot today 11/21 and it's $29


I just saw that two…we locked in at $15 per person per day before the change for our December trip…
That price difference would mean it would cost $145 per day compared to the $75 we paid…Yikes!


----------



## Juventus

Up til now I didn't think the price changes were meaningful enough to change demand. But $29 may finally do that...a little.


----------



## 570traveler

Yep just paid $29 for today. Really hoping it doesn’t continue to rise throughout the week!


----------



## scrappinginontario

We knew prices would fluctuate and this week would be telling but $29 on Monday is disappointing and scary to think what Thurs might be!!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

scrappinginontario said:


> We knew prices would fluctuate and this week would be telling but $29 on Monday is disappointing and scary to think what Thurs might be!!


I'll be keeping an eye out on this week to see what we can expect at minimum on Christmas week.  Add in the exchange rate for us Canadians...   .


----------



## Stewa646

Juventus said:


> Up til now I didn't think the price changes were meaningful enough to change demand. But $29 may finally do that...a little.


Yea this was the tipping point for me. I won't judge anyone for paying it since I do believe Genie+ is super helpful at getting on the rides you want. It is only $7 more but still i resisted today out of principle. If this was my first time here or if I knew I wasn't going to be back for 5 years I'd still pay up for it though, I'd just feel sad about it lol.


----------



## maryj11

This may have already been asked. Sorry if it has. My question is can I use genie  before a Christmas party starts with a party ticket only? I’m guessing no. It may not even be worth it except maybe to buy Seven Dwarfs.


----------



## cjlong88

Does anyone have recent experiences visiting WDW with the G+ pre-paid package before they discontinued it? Is G+ still working A-OK for you, or are you having any issues? We are a party of 5 who bought G+ for our entire length of stay right before they ended it and are hoping we don't have any technical problems with the system now that they don't offer that anymore. I ask because I read a recent report of a very large party having problems. Not sure if that's because they pre-paid for G+, they are a very large party of 14, or a combo of both. Any experiences anyone may have would be very much appreciated! TIA.


----------



## scrappinginontario

cjlong88 said:


> Does anyone have recent experiences visiting WDW with the G+ pre-paid package before they discontinued it? Is G+ still working A-OK for you, or are you having any issues? We are a party of 5 who bought G+ for our entire length of stay right before they ended it and are hoping we don't have any technical problems with the system now that they don't offer that anymore. I ask because I read a recent report of a very large party having problems. Not sure if that's because they pre-paid for G+, they are a very large party of 14, or a combo of both. Any experiences anyone may have would be very much appreciated! TIA.


Many people purchased it before the change was made and it's not been reported that those guests are having problems but hopefully those who have actually experienced will chime in also.

You may wish to read the more recent pages of the '*Here Now and Just Back*' thread as guests are sharing their Genie+ (amid other things) experiences there.


----------



## sndral

Can I pay for G+ & ILLs w/ my Chase Disney Rewards redemption card?


----------



## g-dad66

sndral said:


> Can I pay for G+ & ILLs w/ my Chase Disney Rewards redemption card?



Yes.


----------



## sndral

g-dad66 said:


> Yes.


Yippee! Thx.


----------



## CarolynFH

sndral said:


> Yippee! Thx.


You will be paying in the MDE app, so you might want to copy the number for the Rewards card into a note on your phone, to make it easy to copy and paste when you’re buying Genie+ and ILL$.


----------



## Varty Yo

Is there any threads on going with no genie + we are going in jan with 4/7 year old and not sure we wanna pony up $400 more just to have genie+ for our 4 days there.


----------



## Disturbia

Last 2 days I saw Genie+ was $29.  So are we looking at $35+ a day over Christmas?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Varty Yo said:


> Is there any threads on going with no genie + we are going in jan with 4/7 year old and not sure we wanna pony up $400 more just to have genie+ for our 4 days there.


Yes there are some.

One currently in the Theme Park Plans sub-forum: https://www.disboards.com/threads/no-genie-no-early-entry-and-no-ll…-strategy-talk.3901880/

Also others if you look through this forum.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Disturbia said:


> Last 2 days I saw Genie+ was $29.  So are we looking at $35+ a day over Christmas?
> 
> View attachment 721260


Nobody knows for sure but personally I’m guessing it won’t be much above $29 but again, it’s only a guess.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Do you have to do anything at all, or do you just go straight to rides and choose LL?  Thanks!


----------



## AnnaKristoff2013

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Do you have to do anything at all, or do you just go straight to rides and choose LL?  Thanks!


I think this post lost some context without the original thread title.  This poster is asking if you have to do anything to activate genie+ if you bundled it with your tickets (back when you could still do that).  I think the answer is no but I’m not positive.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

AnnaKristoff2013 said:


> I think this post lost some context without the original thread title.  This poster is asking if you have to do anything to activate genie+ if you bundled it with your tickets (back when you could still do that).  I think the answer is no but I’m not positive.


Thanks!


----------



## scrappinginontario

AnnaKristoff2013 said:


> I think this post lost some context without the original thread title.  This poster is asking if you have to do anything to activate genie+ if you bundled it with your tickets (back when you could still do that).  I think the answer is no but I’m not positive.


Yes, same question was asked in multiple locations.  You’re correct that the title did provide context.



Bibbobboo2u said:


> Do you have to do anything at all, or do you just go straight to rides and choose LL?  Thanks!



@Bibbobboo2u, no you do not need to do anything to activate Genie+ in the morning if you purchased it with your tickets back when that was an option.


----------



## J-Dog

I apologize if this has been asked earlier in this thread (it probably has), but does Early Theme Park entry count against the 2-hour probation time for stacking G+?  i.e. If MK opens at 8:30am, but Early entry is at 8:00, does stacking start at 10:00 or 10:30?  

I am assuming that it early entry doesn't count, but I don't want to miss out on 30 minutes if I'm wrong.

Thanks for the help and the great, informative thread!


----------



## scrappinginontario

J-Dog said:


> I apologize if this has been asked earlier in this thread (it probably has), but does Early Theme Park entry count against the 2-hour probation time for stacking G+?  i.e. If MK opens at 8:30am, but Early entry is at 8:00, does stacking start at 10:00 or 10:30?
> 
> I am assuming that it early entry doesn't count, but I don't want to miss out on 30 minutes if I'm wrong.
> 
> Thanks for the help and the great, informative thread!


A second Genie+ can be booked 2 hours after official park opening, rather than  ETPE.


----------



## J-Dog

scrappinginontario said:


> A second Genie+ can be booked 2 hours after official park opening, rather than  ETPE.


Thanks very much!


----------



## Gentry2004

Looking to buy some Disney gift cards and trying to decide the amount. Is there a way to pay for Genie+ with Disney gift cards. Looking at MDE, I don't see a way to do it so I'm guessing I can't. Has anyone done this?


----------



## arich35

Gentry2004 said:


> Looking to buy some Disney gift cards and trying to decide the amount. Is there a way to pay for Genie+ with Disney gift cards. Looking at MDE, I don't see a way to do it so I'm guessing I can't. Has anyone done this?


I believe you can at least when I went a year ago we could. You just have to enter the gift card manually at the payment screen every time.


----------



## CarolynFH

Gentry2004 said:


> Looking to buy some Disney gift cards and trying to decide the amount. Is there a way to pay for Genie+ with Disney gift cards. Looking at MDE, I don't see a way to do it so I'm guessing I can't. Has anyone done this?


Save the GC number to your phone as a note.  Copy and paste it into the payment line when you buy G+ or otherwise purchase something via MDE (mobile order food, for instance).


----------



## Jennasis

Simple question....what time can offsite guests BUY iLL$ or join a virtual queue?

If the answer is "At park opening", do offsite guests have to be IN the park to buy or join?

What time is the second VQ drop for Guardians in the afternoon, and is there also one for RotR?


----------



## musicguy856

Jennasis said:


> Simple question....what time can offsite guests BUY iLL$ or join a virtual queue?
> 
> If the answer is "At park opening", do offsite guests have to be IN the park to buy or join?
> 
> What time is the second VQ drop for Guardians in the afternoon, and is there also one for RotR?


Offsite guests can join the VQ at 7am - this is the same regardless of whether you are onsite or offsite.

For ILL$ offsite guests can book at park opening and do not have to enter the park before booking.

The second drop for Guardians VQ is 1pm and you need to have entered Epcot at some point earlier that day in order to be eligible at 1pm. RotR is no longer using a virtual queue and is standby or ILL$ only.


----------



## Jennasis

Thanks!


----------



## disneyfam1986

If I get Genie + and stay at the resort stacking all day do I get to chose a new ride once I use the first one or do I have to wait until I have used all the LL’s I stacked?


----------



## SheSingsAlong

You can select a new G+LL after you tap into the *last booked* G+LL or after 2 hours lapse from the time you last booked. Last booked is not the the G+LL return window time, it is the time on the clock whenever you book your last G+LL - I hope that makes sense.


----------



## SheSingsAlong

Example:
7AM - book Peter Pan return window 2PM
MK opens at 9AM
11AM - book Winnie the Pooh return window 12PM

Once you tap into Winnie the Pooh, you can book another G+LL (even thought you have Peter Pan at 2PM) because this was the last G+LL you booked.


----------



## scrappinginontario

disneyfam1986 said:


> If I get Genie + and stay at the resort stacking all day do I get to chose a new ride once I use the first one or do I have to wait until I have used all the LL’s I stacked?


Stacking and other details are described on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## LSUfan4444

I know G+ can be reserved at 7am (or so I thought) but every morning this week I pull up the app to see what is available and how far out things are being booked through different intervals but sitting at home (not in central Florida) I don't see anything listed until 7:15 am? What's that about?


----------



## scrappinginontario

LSUfan4444 said:


> I know G+ can be reserved at 7am (or so I thought) but every morning this week I pull up the app to see what is available and how far out things are being booked through different intervals but sitting at home (not in central Florida) I don't see anything listed until 7:15 am? What's that about?


This is covered in the posts on page 1. To see the times between 7 and 7:15 you will need to click into each individual ride.

This change was put in place to decrease times ‘jumping’ to hours later when guests are booking their first LL at 7AM.


----------



## LSUfan4444

scrappinginontario said:


> This is covered in the posts on page 1. To see the times between 7 and 7:15 you will need to click into each individual ride.



Unless you have an active ticket for that day clicking on the individual rides doesnt do anything.


----------



## scrappinginontario

LSUfan4444 said:


> Unless you have an active ticket for that day clicking on the individual rides doesnt do anything.


Thanks.  I wasn't aware of that.  Not sure there's a way to see the return times until 7:15.  Not sure if Thrill-Data.com tracks anything that will help you plan?


----------



## g-dad66

scrappinginontario said:


> Thanks.  I wasn't aware of that.  Not sure there's a way to see the return times until 7:15.  Not sure if Thrill-Data.com tracks anything that will help you plan?



Yes, thrill-data.com shows LL times at 7:05 am, 7:10 am, and 7:15 am.


----------



## Dulcee

I keep trying to wrap my brain around all the genie + complexities but this one is still tripping me up.

Let's say I book a lightning lane at 9:00 am for a return time of 6:00 pm.
I book my next lightning lane at 11:00 am for an 11:30 am return time.

Can I then book my next ride after taping on to the 11:30 am ride? Or do I need to wait until 1:00 pm (120 minutes after booking)?


----------



## SLThomas318

You can book once you tap the 11:30 am ride


----------



## Dulcee

SLThomas318 said:


> You can book once you tap the 11:30 am ride


Thank you! I don't know why I kept tripping myself up over it while thinking through things.


----------



## Mle8308

Dulcee said:


> Thank you! I don't know why I kept tripping myself up over it while thinking through things.


MDE will now tell you when you can book your next LL, makes it a little easier. It is confusing!


----------



## flowergirl45

Hi all! We are going to Disneyworld for the first time in five years, so I would greatly appreciate critique of the following plan for Monday, December 12 (my husband and I, staying at the Wilderness Lodge, and we have Park Hoppers). Thank you!

Early entry to Magic Kingdom at 8:30.
Early lunch at Columbia Harbor House (time flexible).
Park hop to DHS at 2.
Early Dinner at Hollywood Brown Derby at 4:15.
Fantasmic at 7:30, as part of dinner package.
Park hop to Epcot after Fantasmic for Deluxe afterhours.

Rides we want to experience are Jingle Cruise, Peter Pan, Rise of the Resistance, and Guardians of the Galaxy. I understand I may need to pay, but not sure how to prioritize rides on the Disney app. It will just be me on the app, my husband doesn’t “do” stuff like this lol.


----------



## minniemosa

Hi, do I need to buy the Genie+ the same day I want to use it and at the same time (7am) trying to get an attraction? Or I can buy buy it before 7am?


----------



## PalmettoPath

Before 7:00 a.m.


----------



## scrappinginontario

minniemosa said:


> Hi, do I need to buy the Genie+ the same day I want to use it and at the same time (7am) trying to get an attraction? Or I can buy buy it before 7am?


You can buy it as soon as the day begins at midnight 12:00:00 AM.


----------



## minniemosa

scrappinginontario said:


> You can buy it as soon as the day begins at midnight 12:00:00 AM.


Thank you!


----------



## Mischievous Daisy

mwmom said:


> On the first page of this thread and throughout this thread when people have answered questions, it states that you can book another LL after 2 hours (or 2 hours after park opening) or after you have tapped into your most RECENTLY booked LL. However, on the Disney site, it says, "You must redeem an existing Disney Genie+ service Lightning Lane selection or wait 2 hours—whichever comes first—before making another Lightning Lane entrance selection through Disney Genie+ service." This does not indicate it has to be the most recent, only that you redeem an existing LL selection." Can someone clarify why people are saying it has to be the most recent? I just want to make sure I understand how to book another LL since this will be our first time using this service.


We did stacking starting at 0700 this am.  So far I've been able to stack Jingle Cruise, HM, PP, and 7DMT (LL+ purchase). (Plus we have a late lunch ADR within that time period. It was far easier than I expected and next one to stack will be AO for after dark.


----------



## Dulcee

If the 120 minute rule doesn't start until the park opens whhhhhhhy does the first booking window even open at 7am?

I keep trying to work through this and see how to make it work for us but I'm frustrated at how not friendly (use or $$$ wise) this is for people who like start early, break midday, and head back in later.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Dulcee said:


> If the 120 minute rule doesn't start until the park opens whhhhhhhy does the first booking window even open at 7am?
> 
> I keep trying to work through this and see how to make it work for us but I'm frustrated at how not friendly (use or $$$ wise) this is for people who like start early, break midday, and head back in later.


This is only my thought but, I'm normally up at 7AM anyways on most Disney days so I'd rather book our first LL at 7AM when I'm puttering around the room getting ready rather than when I'm in line for transportation, getting food or something else that would distract me.  Also, then it's done and over and I can start my day without needing to keep checking the clock to ensure I don't miss that crucial first drop where some LLs disappear for the day.


----------



## MaidMarian444

Hi, I'm planning my first trip in the Genie+ era. I see various posts here and elsewhere saying you may not need to buy Genie+ on your AK day. But when I look in the app from home, I see pretty long standby times for Navi and Kilimanjaro. If my group really wants to do both Navi and Kilimanjaro and doesn't want to wait more than 30 minutes, I assume we should buy Genie+ for the day?


----------



## scrappinginontario

MaidMarian444 said:


> Hi, I'm planning my first trip in the Genie+ era. I see various posts here and elsewhere saying you may not need to buy Genie+ on your AK day. But when I look in the app from home, I see pretty long standby times for Navi and Kilimanjaro. If my group really wants to do both Navi and Kilimanjaro and doesn't want to wait more than 30 minutes, I assume we should buy Genie+ for the day?


It really depends on when your trip is although most days those rides have wait times > 30 mins for a good portion of the day.

I would recommend looking at stats on thrill-data.com to see the *average wait times* for those rides.


----------



## Mischievous Daisy

scrappinginontario said:


> This is only my thought but, I'm normally up at 7AM anyways on most Disney days so I'd rather book our first LL at 7AM when I'm puttering around the room getting ready rather than when I'm in line for transportation, getting food or something else that would distract me. Also, then it's done and over and I can start my day without needing to keep checking the clock to ensure I don't miss that crucial first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just did this yesterday. We set all of our LL for evening, pre MVMCP. We booked our first LL for JC, then 2 hours later booked PP, and then HM. The ride stopped for like a minute in HM, they gave us another LL but by thaintot time options were limited. So we booked Philharmagic, walked into Monsters Inc. This was all pre party. We managed an ADR in there at LTT (won't do that again, QS next time). We had also paid for a late 7DMT to ride in the dark before the party started. These were all stacked between 2:30 and 5pm. It worked beautifully!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We


----------



## Chuck96

I have a few "in the weeds" questions for the knowers and doers.  On our previous visit (JAN 2022), I'd dutifully arise and be ready to start booking at 7:00.  Genie+ was pretty knew, but I got decent at it.  Most especially because I learned that at the nine minute window, the ILLs (and LLs) would "repopulate" (with a much lower overall number), and "not available" or "6 PM" return time would start showing again (for a minute or two).  Then at 7:18 or so, that process would repeat (with later and later times) until it just didn't repeat cyclically.

Does that refresh still happen?  Has the time changed (i.e. now at 12 minutes, or at 7 minutes, which is presumably based on the computer program/code)?

Is there another time in the day when Disney adds population back in again?  Like 1 PM or 4 PM or something?  Essentially, when should I be very serious about being focused on Genie+?

I think I saw this answered earlier, but would be thankful for confirmation.  If I book a tough-to-get 12:15 return time at 7:00, then book a 10:20 ride at 9:00, do I get to book my third at 11:00 (on the 120 minute cycle) or at 10:20 (checking in for my latest LL).

Thank you in advance for any guidance!  I may have more questions later, but I appreciate the refresher course


----------



## MediumSizedMermaid




----------



## cjlong88

Has anyone ever tried to purchase their ILL$ using a Disney Gift Card? Is it easy breezy? We have a bunch of gift cards for food and ILL$ on our upcoming trip, and I'd love to use my credit card as little as possible on this upcoming trip.


----------



## musicguy856

cjlong88 said:


> Has anyone ever tried to purchase their ILL$ using a Disney Gift Card? Is it easy breezy? We have a bunch of gift cards for food and ILL$ on our upcoming trip, and I'd love to use my credit card as little as possible on this upcoming trip.


Not sure if this is still a problem but earlier this year I lost a Rise ILL trying to pay with a gift card. I pasted the number and then got an error saying my selection had been released. Then they were gone for the day - this was right at park opening.


----------



## elgerber

cjlong88 said:


> Has anyone ever tried to purchase their ILL$ using a Disney Gift Card? Is it easy breezy? We have a bunch of gift cards for food and ILL$ on our upcoming trip, and I'd love to use my credit card as little as possible on this upcoming trip.


I did it every day and never had an issue.  Have done it on three trips.
I text myself the gift card numbers so I can copy and paste quick, and I copy it before I make my selection.


----------



## cjlong88

elgerber said:


> I did it every day and never had an issue.  Have done it on three trips.
> I text myself the gift card numbers so I can copy and paste quick, and I copy it before I make my selection.


Great idea! Does it ask for the 8-digit EAN number in addition to the main gift card number?


----------



## musicguy856

cjlong88 said:


> Great idea! Does it ask for the 8-digit EAN number in addition to the main gift card number?


I haven't needed it when using the Disney app to purchase LL or mobile order. Also I have purchased ILL at "off" times such as mid morning when I decided to purchase Guardians. There weren't a lot of people trying to book then since it wasn't right at park open and it worked that time.


----------



## elgerber

cjlong88 said:


> Great idea! Does it ask for the 8-digit EAN number in addition to the main gift card number?


No it does not


----------



## PinkPixel

Mischievous Daisy said:


> We did stacking starting at 0700 this am.  So far I've been able to stack Jingle Cruise, HM, PP, and 7DMT (LL+ purchase). (Plus we have a late lunch ADR within that time period. It was far easier than I expected and next one to stack will be AO for after dark.


Could you explain at what times you made these? As an example of how it worked? I've read and used it and still am not sure.


----------



## Gentry2004

What is the current thought on the best way to use G+ at Magic Kingdom on a VERY busy day? We will be there 12/21 (in between 2 party days because DD really wants to see fireworks) and I'm wondering what is the best way to use it in this scenario? We don't need Jingle Cruise or Peter Pan but we will want all the mountains and most other first and second tier rides. What do folks recommend? We do plan to be there at park opening and are planning to start in Frontierland (unless folks recommend something different) because we are staying offsite.


----------



## SLThomas318

Gentry2004 said:


> What is the current thought on the best way to use G+ at Magic Kingdom on a VERY busy day? We will be there 12/21 (in between 2 party days because DD really wants to see fireworks) and I'm wondering what is the best way to use it in this scenario? We don't need Jingle Cruise or Peter Pan but we will want all the mountains and most other first and second tier rides. What do folks recommend? We do plan to be there at park opening and are planning to start in Frontierland (unless folks recommend something different) because we are staying offsite.


We used genie+ over Thanksgiving (the 23rd, 24th, and 25th).  I think the increased price has def. helped with availability.  Compared to previous trips, it felt like there was more availability.  The 23rd we were at MK and used it on PP and Small World in the am and then stacked for the pm.  We left for pool time and I was able to stack Jingle Cruise, Big Thunder, Splash, and Pirates.  We then used it for Carpets since we were right there.  We had early entry so we did Buzz, Speedway, Dumbo, Barnstormer x 2, and Ariel in the am for park opening.


----------



## DisTXMom

Are others able to see Lightening Lane availability at 7am? My app just days “check availability” and I’m not able to actually see what current Lightening Lane availability is.  I was able to see it yesterday. I’m aware they are working on changing the app to be able to modify a Lightening Lane, so thought it’s related to that perhaps.  Wanted to see what others are experiencing


----------



## Gentry2004

SLThomas318 said:


> We used genie+ over Thanksgiving (the 23rd, 24th, and 25th).  I think the increased price has def. helped with availability.  Compared to previous trips, it felt like there was more availability.  The 23rd we were at MK and used it on PP and Small World in the am and then stacked for the pm.  We left for pool time and I was able to stack Jingle Cruise, Big Thunder, Splash, and Pirates.  We then used it for Carpets since we were right there.  We had early entry so we did Buzz, Speedway, Dumbo, Barnstormer x 2, and Ariel in the am for park opening.


Yeah I’m kind of nervous to think what the cost will be day! We are also going a party day earlier in our trip and not buying it that day or our EP and AK days. Just 1 MK day and HS. But still, it’s pricey. I have to remind myself the offsite hotel is to pay for G+.


----------



## cjlong88

DisTXMom said:


> Are others able to see Lightening Lane availability at 7am? My app just days “check availability” and I’m not able to actually see what current Lightening Lane availability is.  I was able to see it yesterday. I’m aware they are working on changing the app to be able to modify a Lightening Lane, so thought it’s related to that perhaps.  Wanted to see what others are experiencing


That is how it's been for awhile now. They no longer post the return times on the main page until around 7:15 to avoid guest disappointment. Before they made that change you would see an earlier time, click it, then it would suddenly be a later time because everyone and their mom was clicking it simultaneously (you cant give everyone that 9am return time) so many times get pushed back automatically for those first 15 minutes. Hence, they now require you to click the attractions to see your return time.


----------



## DisTXMom

cjlong88 said:


> That is how it's been for awhile now. They no longer post the return times on the main page until around 7:15 to avoid guest disappointment. Before they made that change you would see an earlier time, click it, then it would suddenly be a later time because everyone and their mom was clicking it simultaneously (you cant give everyone that 9am return time) so many times get pushed back automatically for those first 15 minutes. Hence, they now require you to click the attractions to see your return time.


Thank you- I was looking to help a friend plan for a trip next week so am not eligible to book anything, so when I clicked into it was not able to see anything until 715 like you stated.  Do you happen to know if there is still a reload around 708-720 of all the LL’s that glitched during the 7am craziness? That’s what I was trying to determine.


----------



## cjlong88

DisTXMom said:


> Thank you- I was looking to help a friend plan for a trip next week so am not eligible to book anything, so when I clicked into it was not able to see anything until 715 like you stated.  Do you happen to know if there is still a reload around 708-720 of all the LL’s that glitched during the 7am craziness? That’s what I was trying to determine.


I haven't been since June so I don't know. But the good news is that starting next week you'll be able modify, so you could just grab whatever is available and then start refreshing until you find the time you want.


----------



## Mischievous Daisy

PinkPixel said:


> Could you explain at what times you made these? As an example of how it worked? I've read and used it and still am not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began at 0700 and booked my first LL+ (paid) and then my first regular LL. Giving me 2 to start. I believe I was able to choose another unpaid LL at 10:30  as park opening was 8:30, not 9.
> I booked the 3rd attraction at 10:30 and the 4th at 12:30.  Those were our most important attractions and we planned a quick CS lunch by mobile order in between.  We were able to see all the shows we wanted and almost everything else was a less than 15 minute wait!  I found it easy to use EXCEPT wifi in the parks suck, whether I used my Verizon or Disney guest!  It annoyed me I had room be on my phone so often!







PinkPixel said:


> A


----------



## SLThomas318

Gentry2004 said:


> Yeah I’m kind of nervous to think what the cost will be day! We are also going a party day earlier in our trip and not buying it that day or our EP and AK days. Just 1 MK day and HS. But still, it’s pricey. I have to remind myself the offsite hotel is to pay for G+.


Hopefully it won’t be much more then $29.  We were traveling with family that had it pre-purchased and we have an annual passes so we just sucked it up so we could tour together.  I’m still not a huge fan of it, but it did work a lot better then previous times.  On Friday we used it at HS, Epcot, and then even grabbed a space mtn and big thunder for MK to close out the night.  Between the party and the genie day you should be good!


----------



## minniemosa

scrappinginontario said:


> _* Disclaimer: 'Everything Genie, Genie+ and Individual Lightning Lane' is new so this post is a work in progress. Please post within the thread or PM @scrappinginontario or @lovethattink to update information in this thread *_
> 
> Please keep discussions on this thread to Genie, Genie+ and Individual Lightning Lane.
> 
> Here is a new place to talk about everything dealing with Genie, Genie+ and Individual Lightning Lane! Share your tips and strategies here. What worked for you? What are your Genie plans?
> 
> Please be sure to follow DIS guidelines!
> 
> As of October 19, 2021, Genie, Genie+ and Individual Lightning Lane are available to all guests who visit any Walt Disney World theme park.
> 
> Disney's official website: *Disney Genie Service*
> 
> *GENERAL INFORMATION*
> 
> *Acronyms:*
> *Genie+*: G+
> 
> *Individual Lightning Lane*: ILL$
> 
> *Cost:*
> *Genie*: free to all guests.  Available on the MyDisneyExperience app
> 
> *Genie+*: Variable pricing.  Historical pricing is being *tracked here*.
> 
> *ILL$*:  Priced individually.
> 
> 
> *ADDITIONAL DETAILS*
> *Genie Information*
> *Genie+ Information*
> *Individual Lightning Lane Information*
> *Genie+ Strategies*
> *Individual Lightning Lane Strategies*
> *Genie+ for Annual Passholders*
> 
> Another helpful thread:  *The Genie Usage and Strategy ONLY Thread*
> 
> _A HUGE shoutout to @g-dad66 @GBRforWDW, @cjlong88 and others whom I've asked questions.  Without the help of everyone on these boards, these posts could not have been created.  THANK YOU for all your help!!!_


Can I buy an LL and a Genie+ attraction at 7am? The two of them?


----------



## scrappinginontario

minniemosa said:


> Can I buy an LL and a Genie+ attraction at 7am? The two of them?


At 7AM you may purchase an ILL$ for one attraction and book a LL for a different attraction but, you may not book both for the same attraction as an attraction is either LL or ILL$.

The one exception to this is Guardians of the Galaxy. You can try to get a VQ for that at 7AM and even if successful may also purchase  an ILL$ for GotG also.

Hope this helps.

Updated for clarification after reading @Tom_E_D’s response, he is correct that you must be staying onsite to purchase ILL$ at 7AM.


----------



## Tom_E_D

minniemosa said:


> Can I buy an LL and a Genie+ attraction at 7am? The two of them?


If staying "onsite," you can purchase an Individual Lightning Lane at 7:00; if your ticket allows park hopping, you can buy up to two ILLs at that time. If staying offsite, you have to wait until park opening to make your ILL purchase(s). 

Whether staying onsite or offsite, you can buy Genie+ anytime starting at midnight and can make your first Genie+ LL selection at 7:00.

So, if you are staying onsite, you can both purchase an ILL and make a G+ LL at 7:00.


----------



## mmtwinmama

Tom_E_D said:


> If staying "onsite," you can purchase an Individual Lightning Lane at 7:00; if your ticket allows park hopping, you can buy up to two ILLs at that time. If staying offsite, you have to wait until park opening to make your ILL purchase(s).
> 
> Whether staying onsite or offsite, you can buy Genie+ anytime starting at midnight and can make your first Genie+ LL selection at 7:00.
> 
> So, if you are staying onsite, you can both purchase an ILL and make a G+ LL at 7:00.


If we have park hoppers with a park reservation that day at AK, at 7am can I purchase an ILL for FOP and also purchase an ILL for GOG at Epcot that night?


----------



## Tom_E_D

mmtwinmama said:


> If we have park hoppers with a park reservation that day at AK, at 7am can I purchase an ILL for FOP and also purchase an ILL for GOG at Epcot that night?


Yep, as long as you are staying onsite.


----------



## mmtwinmama

Tom_E_D said:


> Yep, as long as you are staying onsite.


Thank you. So it’s the VQ that I would not be able to get because I don’t have the reservation at Epcot?- and this seems weird because if the 1pm VQ will be sold out by 2pm then only those with an EP res can get it? That kinda stinks. I think I have it straight now.


----------



## What'sTheBigIdea?

Maybe I’ve lost my mind…

…but when I was here in May I thought I could do the following:

7:00 - Book SDD for afternoon
9:00 - Book Meet Olaf for 9:30
9:30 - Tap in at Olaf and Book Toy Story Mania for 10:30

I’m on park today and it’s not letting me book a new one after tapping in at Olaf until 11:00 (two hours after 9:00)

Has this changed?  Or was it just different than I remembered?


----------



## Tom_E_D

What'sTheBigIdea? said:


> Maybe I’ve lost my mind…
> 
> …but when I was here in May I thought I could do the following:
> 
> 7:00 - Book SDD for afternoon
> 9:00 - Book Meet Olaf for 9:30
> 9:30 - Tap in at Olaf and Book Toy Story Mania for 10:30
> 
> I’m on park today and it’s not letting me book a new one after tapping in at Olaf until 11:00 (two hours after 9:00)
> 
> Has this changed?  Or was it just different than I remembered?


It was just different than you remembered. When they first announced Genie+ and the 120-minute rule, many bloggers thought that the 120 minutes would include the time between when you booked your first Genie+ LL and the park opened, and posted guides on how to use it accordingly. But it never worked that way. For bookings made before park opening, the 120 minutes has always started at park opening.


----------



## DL1WDW2

Purchasing the Genie App in advance does not guarantee the price will not increase .
It will be priced daily and according to crowd levels, price surge, etc.
I guess the best advice is to VQ at 7 and then start the planning immediately .
 I also need to know exactly which attractions offer Genie LL and ILL and VQ .
And Park Open time and early entry and late nights, party dates, park closing for non guests vs resort on property guests. 
Right? And then watch for the availability precisely every 2 hours. Or as you Tap in .
When does the fun part begin?

No wonder so many guests are using the Disney Guides at any cost . 
I have noticed a lot of guests taking this expensive selection lately. 
I watched yesterday as they all entered the roped off party upstairs by the Train Station  in MK . I guess that is included in price?


----------



## scrappinginontario

DL1WDW2 said:


> Purchasing the Genie App in advance does not guarantee the price will not increase .
> It will be priced daily and according to crowd levels, price surge, etc.
> I guess the best advice is to VQ at 7 and then start the planning immediately .
> I also need to know exactly which attractions offer Genie LL and ILL and VQ .
> Right? And then watch for the availability precisely every 2 hours. Or as you Tap in .
> When does the fun part begin?


Genie+ can no longer be purchased in advance.  It must be purchased each day you wish to add it.

Please read the posts on page 1 as your questions are answered there plus a lot of other helpful information.


----------



## DL1WDW2

Thanks .
I did purchase them in advance . That’s why I had a few extra questions .
I guess I was thinking out loud about all the things I needed to know still.
Sorry .
I did read all the info on Genie provided by WDW . I also just completed the strategy on this from the beginning beginning thread .
Hopefully I will learn the most important lesson after 3 days for NYE trip … Never doing that ever again Disney doesn’t need my money that badly , lesson learned !

I did have ads pop up and block the thrill data link .


----------



## abuck75

Tomorrow starting at DHS, hoping to Epcot.

Would like  $ILL for both GotGCR and RoR and LL for SDD

What is the order to try and secure in the morning?


----------



## MaidMarian444

Tom_E_D said:


> It was just different than you remembered. When they first announced Genie+ and the 120-minute rule, many bloggers thought that the 120 minutes would include the time between when you booked your first Genie+ LL and the park opened, and posted guides on how to use it accordingly. But it never worked that way. For bookings made before park opening, the 120 minutes has always started at park opening.


Ahh, I’m so confused! (Planning my first trip in the Genie+ era). I thought you could make another LL booking either two hours since your last OR after you tapped into your most recent LL booking.


----------



## SLThomas318

MaidMarian444 said:


> Ahh, I’m so confused! (Planning my first trip in the Genie+ era). I thought you could make another LL booking either two hours since your last OR after you tapped into your most recent LL booking.


Yes, but you have to wait for 2 hours after park opening.  So you basically have between 7 am and park opening to make your first reservation.... if that first reservation ends up being more then 2 hours after park opening, then you can make another reservation 2 hours after park opening.  If the reservation ends up being within the first 2 hours of park opening, then you can make another one as soon as you tap in (or double tap for the rides with 2 tap points).  Then it's essentially every 2 hours or after you tap in.


----------



## musicguy856

abuck75 said:


> Tomorrow starting at DHS, hoping to Epcot.
> 
> Would like  $ILL for both GotGCR and RoR and LL for SDD
> 
> What is the order to try and secure in the morning?


The best order is SDD first, then ROTR, then Guardians.


----------



## MaidMarian444

SLThomas318 said:


> Yes, but you have to wait for 2 hours after park opening.  So you basically have between 7 am and park opening to make your first reservation.... if that first reservation ends up being more then 2 hours after park opening, then you can make another reservation 2 hours after park opening.  If the reservation ends up being within the first 2 hours of park opening, then you can make another one as soon as you tap in (or double tap for the rides with 2 tap points).  Then it's essentially every 2 hours or after you tap in.


Thank you. I think I get it. But What’sTheBigIdea above says that she/he was able to do an SDD booking at 7 am and then make an Olaf booking at 9 am??


----------



## SLThomas318

MaidMarian444 said:


> Thank you. I think I get it. But What’sTheBigIdea above says that she/he was able to do an SDD booking at 7 am and then make an Olaf booking at 9 am??


I'm not sure, you can't do that so I'm thinking there was some confusion?


----------



## What'sTheBigIdea?

Sorry…bad fact pattern.  We were at DHS during the afternoon so I used those rides for ease of example while they were fresh to plan tomorrow. 

The actual fact pattern is…

7:00 - Booked Peter Pan for 10:15
MK opens at 8:00
10:00 - Booked Winnie the Pooh for 10:30. 

When I was on Peter Pan, I thought I would be able to book another ride, but I was locked out until 12:00 or until I also rode Pooh.


----------



## What'sTheBigIdea?

Deleted duplicate


----------



## SLThomas318

What'sTheBigIdea? said:


> Sorry…bad fact pattern.  We were at DHS during the afternoon so I used those rides for ease of example while they were fresh to plan tomorrow.
> 
> The actual fact pattern is…
> 
> 7:00 - Booked Peter Pan for 10:15
> MK opens at 8:00
> 10:00 - Booked Winnie the Pooh for 10:30.
> 
> When I was on Peter Pan, I thought I would be able to book another ride, but I was locked out until 12:00 or until I also rode Pooh.


So in this scenario, you would have wanted to ride Pooh first.... since that was your most recently booked, once you tapped onto Pooh you could have booked something else then headed over to Pan since you had till 11:15 to ride Pan.  Just something to keep in mind going forward....


----------



## golex

What'sTheBigIdea? said:


> Sorry…bad fact pattern.  We were at DHS during the afternoon so I used those rides for ease of example while they were fresh to plan tomorrow.
> 
> The actual fact pattern is…
> 
> 7:00 - Booked Peter Pan for 10:15
> MK opens at 8:00
> 10:00 - Booked Winnie the Pooh for 10:30.
> 
> When I was on Peter Pan, I thought I would be able to book another ride, but I was locked out until 12:00 or until I also rode Pooh.


Yeah you are expecting the initial Genie+ behavior that allowed you to get multiple stacks rolling, that was fixed so only tapping into your most recent LL booking resets the timer.


----------



## Windixon

Here at Magic Kingdom. Made my first LL at 7am. Park opens at 9am, early entry is 8:30. My "when you can book time" is 10:30. 2 hours after early entry. Is this new? I was thinking it was 2 hours from regular park open.


----------



## MaidMarian444

golex said:


> Yeah you are expecting the initial Genie+ behavior that allowed you to get multiple stacks rolling, that was fixed so only tapping into your most recent LL booking resets the timer.


Thanks for explaining everyone. This thread is very helpful! Will be following it until my trip at end of January!


----------



## Windixon

Windixon said:


> Here at Magic Kingdom. Made my first LL at 7am. Park opens at 9am, early entry is 8:30. My "when you can book time" is 10:30. 2 hours after early entry. Is this new? I was thinking it was 2 hours from regular park open.


Nevermind, think I figured it out. My first LL is at 930, so my next available will be once that is used or expires at 1030.  I usually book for later in the day so not used to seeing the next available until the 2hr rule.


----------



## DLRExpert

Why do some LLs after the return window never disappear and can be used at anytime?


----------



## scrappinginontario

DLRExpert said:


> Why do some LLs after the return window never disappear and can be used at anytime?


A regular G+ LL can be used from 5 mins before the return window until 15 mins after. After that, even if they are still showing, they are not valid.


----------



## DLRExpert

scrappinginontario said:


> A regular G+ LL can be used from 5 mins before the return window until 15 mins after. After that, even if they are still showing, they are not valid.


I understand the unofficial 5/15rule, but I have seen them allowed as long as they still appear in the app.
It is just random and wanted to know what the cause may be.


----------



## scrappinginontario

DLRExpert said:


> I understand the unofficial 5/15rule, but I have seen them allowed as long as they still appear in the app.
> It is just random and wanted to know what the cause may be.


I’ve not heard of that.

ILL$ and VQs can be used anytime after they’re called (until park closing) but I have never heard anyone report that of a normal LL booked via Genie+. 

Everything I’ve read has been once they expire, they expire, regardless if they’re still displaying or not. I will say the one exception I have heard of is if someone had an ADR which conflicted with the return time. Proving their ADR (with a receipt or showing ADR booking on MDE) has allowed guests to ride a LL attraction late as CM has the option to override the system.

Bring late for a LL return time and being allowed to ride is a rare exception if it happens and personally I wouldn’t want to risk it.


----------



## DLRExpert

scrappinginontario said:


> I’ve not heard of that.
> 
> ILL$ and VQs can be used anytime after they’re called (until park closing) but I have never heard anyone report that of a normal LL booked via Genie+.
> 
> Everything I’ve read has been once they expire, they expire, regardless if they’re still displaying or not. I will say the one exception I have heard of is if someone had an ADR which conflicted with the return time. Proving their ADR (with a receipt or showing ADR booking on MDE) has allowed guests to ride a LL attraction late as CM has the option to override the system.
> 
> Bring late for a LL return time and being allowed to ride is a rare exception if it happens and personally I wouldn’t want to risk it.


Yeah I help friends all the time at WDW with LL collecting and sometimes the LL booked image never disappears and when they use it, sometimes hours later it still works.

In a similar scenario the LL never expires even though it may disappear. Again, seems to be random.

VQ and ILL not expiring is correct. However, a few days ago a CM at Guardians gave my friends a hard time using the ILL about 6 hours late.
But they were still let through.


----------



## deltadisney

MediumSizedMermaid said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600188122041438208


Has the ability to modify an existing LL been implemented yet?


----------



## scrappinginontario

deltadisney said:


> Has the ability to modify an existing LL been implemented yet?



I’m not sure but there is thread dedicated to this so guessing when it does it will be reported there.  The thread title says something like ‘week of Dec 12th’ so it may still be to come.


----------



## Castlequeen5

deltadisney said:


> Has the ability to modify an existing LL been implemented yet?


Yes!  Over in the “Official Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party” thread, a user described today how she was able to use it.  I don’t know how to post threads or I’d do it here.  But it is very helpful information.  It was post #1091.  We will be there this Saturday, so I’m trying to learn as much as I can, before we go.


----------



## DisneyPhotographics

MDE and Genie+ for a family that might want to do some experience together but also split up during the day.

Sorry if answered. I searched and searched. Last time we went in 2020 our son was younger. We always rode the same rides, ate together. He's in college and might want to make a Genie+ reservation for something we don't want to ride. 

I understand what Genie, Genie+ and paid Lightning Lanes are, but would he want his own MDE app account and Genie+ account? A cast member said there is a way I can try to reserve different experiences for him on my master account. This is mind boggling to me. I guess the bigger question is if later in the day we all wanted to do a ride together as a Genie+ reservation that would be almost impossible.

If it makes any difference, we are going in the insane Christmas rush so lining up separate Genie+ reservations for something might have been challenging before, but maybe insane during the holiday rush.

Thanks!


----------



## Landry

DisneyPhotographics said:


> MDE and Genie+ for a family that might want to do some experience together but also split up during the day.
> 
> Sorry if answered. I searched and searched. Last time we went in 2020 our son was younger. We always rode the same rides, ate together. He's in college and might want to make a Genie+ reservation for something we don't want to ride.
> 
> I understand what Genie, Genie+ and paid Lightning Lanes are, but would he want his own MDE app account and Genie+ account? A cast member said there is a way I can try to reserve different experiences for him on my master account. This is mind boggling to me. I guess the bigger question is if later in the day we all wanted to do a ride together as a Genie+ reservation that would be almost impossible.
> 
> If it makes any difference, we are going in the insane Christmas rush so lining up separate Genie+ reservations for something might have been challenging before, but maybe insane during the holiday rush.
> 
> Thanks!



You can make reservations together as long as no one has a current wait for a G+ ride. I made separate ride reservations the week G+ came out with no issues.


----------



## DisneyPhotographics

Landry said:


> You can make reservations together as long as no one has a current wait for a G+ ride. I made separate ride reservations the week G+ came out with no issues.


Right, that's my concern. If anyone wants to go off and do something by themselves then it's going to be very difficult to book another group experience, especially if their reservation is several hours away for something popular.


----------



## Landry

DisneyPhotographics said:


> Right, that's my concern. If anyone wants to go off and do something by themselves then it's going to be very difficult to book another group experience, especially if their reservation is several hours away for something popular.



I'm sure that can be complicated. Hope everything works out for you guys.

I also noticed a few new Magic Band+ selections for pre-order for hotel guests today but the images were broken. I chatted with someone and hopefully they'll be fixed soon. They finally put up a Stitch band, which may make up for the Darth Vader one no longer being available.


----------



## GBRforWDW

DisneyPhotographics said:


> Right, that's my concern. If anyone wants to go off and do something by themselves then it's going to be very difficult to book another group experience, especially if their reservation is several hours away for something popular.


Might be best to plan to use standby for family group activities. 

Just remember, you can make a new selection every 2 hours, even if you haven’t used your last selection, so that could be helpful as well, if the next selection times are close to each other.


----------



## Castlequeen5

scrappinginontario said:


> I’m not sure but there is thread dedicated to this so guessing when it does it will be reported there.  The thread title says something like ‘week of Dec 12th’ so it may still be to come.


I haven’t been able to find any new threads about G+.  I’m honestly surprised that there haven’t been more updates here about being able to modify LL.  

I’ve been watching the return times and it looks like many of the more popular rides are taking longer to “sell out”.  I don’t know if these are slow days, or if the ability to modify is helping extend LL supply.  Today SDD, Frozen, and PP were all still available at noon.  Is that normal?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Castlequeen5 said:


> I haven’t been able to find any new threads about G+.  I’m honestly surprised that there haven’t been more updates here about being able to modify LL.
> 
> I’ve been watching the return times and it looks like many of the more popular rides are taking longer to “sell out”.  I don’t know if these are slow days, or if the ability to modify is helping extend LL supply.  Today SDD, Frozen, and PP were all still available at noon.  Is that normal?


It could also be that the ability to modify a return time isn’t functionality a lot of people ‘need’. For myself, unless I was looking to change a LL return time to a close time, I probably wouldn’t modify often.  I believe FP had the option to change times and I don’t really remember using that too often. 

If modifying gave options of return time (as FP did), I can see it being more appealing but I don’t believe that’s how it works.

Like you, waiting for more details and experiences shared.

You may also wish to read the more current posts in the ‘Here Now and Just Back’ thread.


----------



## Tom_E_D

Castlequeen5 said:


> I haven’t been able to find any new threads about G+.  I’m honestly surprised that there haven’t been more updates here about being able to modify LL.
> 
> I’ve been watching the return times and it looks like many of the more popular rides are taking longer to “sell out”.  I don’t know if these are slow days, or if the ability to modify is helping extend LL supply.  Today SDD, Frozen, and PP were all still available at noon.  Is that normal?


Peter Pan has been recently lasting past Noon pretty regularly. Frozen Ever After has been regularly lasting past 11:00, so being available at Noon today isn't abnormal. However, the fact that Slinky Dog Dash has lasted past Noon every day since the change allowing modifications is unusual. I suspect that isn't solely due to their allowing modifications. I suspect they also made more lightning lane reservations available for SDD. I don't have any hard evidence that is what happened, but I think it makes sense. 

You can see when Genie+ reservations run out for the day here.


----------



## abuck75

Thanks to all the help from this thread, I think we unlocked the perfect 3 park day on Sunday

Started at Epcot while stacking evening LL at HS
Hopped to AK mid-day and LL still available
Hopped to HS to use
Return to Epcot

All in all, in one long day we got

- Remy, Test Track, Soarin', GotGCR (1st)$ILL, 3 caballeros, food
- nap
- Kali, Everest (LL), KS (LL), FoP ($ILL)
- Brown Derby, SDD (LL), TT(LL), MM (LL) MF (LL)
- GotGCR VQ

What a day.  In two days and a MVMCP did every major ride in all 4 parks with most headliners at least 2X.  Thanks to all.


----------



## Castlequeen5

Tom_E_D said:


> Peter Pan has been recently lasting past Noon pretty regularly. Frozen Ever After has been regularly lasting past 11:00, so being available at Noon today isn't abnormal. However, the fact that Slinky Dog Dash has lasted past Noon every day since the change allowing modifications is unusual. I suspect that isn't solely due to their allowing modifications. I suspect they also made more lightning lane reservations available for SDD. I don't have any hard evidence that is what happened, but I think it makes sense.
> 
> You can see when Genie+ reservations run out for the day here.


Thank you!  This chart is much easier to read than thrill data.


----------



## Miffy

Here now--and booked an extra day since there's a snowstorm in upstate NY so I figured it'd be easier to change my airplane reservation and get another night at FQ now rather than chance things tomorrow.

Yay! One extra day at WDW. That can never be bad.

Meanwhile, back at the G+ ranch, yes, you can absolutely modify a G+ reservation now. I've done it. Well, to be specific, you can do it on the Android app. I have no idea if it works on the Apple app.

There are three dots in the upper-right corner of the G+ reservation and when you touch them, Modify is one of the choices. Now here's the trick--you can only modify it to the time it gives you, so it's not like you then have a range of 5 or 6 times to choose from. You have only one choice. But that one choice helped me a couple of days ago, so I took it.

I'd like to point out something else that confused the heck out of me yesterday. My sister and I were at DHS and we were in line for MMRR twice and both times it broke down before we got on the ride, so we got anytime G+s as compensation. Everyone did, even people who didn't have G+.

When I looked on MDE, it showed not 2 but 4 anytime G+s (I hate showing LLs because that's easy to confuse with the ILL$). So I thought they'd mistakenly given each of us 4 G+s instead of 2 each.

However, no. 2 of the G+s that showed up on each of our MDEs were for the other person (2 were mine and 2 were my sister's--both on my MDE--and the same on hers). Very very confusing.

Thought I should point this out.


----------



## Miffy

I have one other G+ comment, which deserves its own thread. I bought G+ today because I was at DAK and intended to park hop, so I thought it'd be useful. 

Yet I really didn't need it either at DAK or at MK, the hop-to park

The lesson I learned: G+ works amazingly well when it's completely unnecessary.

There were lines for both KS and PPF, which I used it for, but neither line was so daunting that I would've minded standing in it.


----------



## pens4821

Miffy said:


> Meanwhile, back at the G+ ranch, yes, you can absolutely modify a G+ reservation now. I've done it. Well, to be specific, you can do it on the Android app. I have no idea if it works on the Apple app.



A question on modifying. Did it have any impact on the two hour window?  Does it restart the two hours until your next booking or has no impact on it?


----------



## Miffy

pens4821 said:


> A question on modifying. Did it have any impact on the two hour window?  Does it restart the two hours until your next booking or has no impact on it?


I have no direct experience with this, but I hope someone else who does will answer this. From what I've read, the 2-hour window is dependent on the original booking time, but I can't confirm that.


----------



## kylenne

pens4821 said:


> A question on modifying. Did it have any impact on the two hour window?  Does it restart the two hours until your next booking or has no impact on it?


Earscouts has a video going into all of it.


----------



## Hitchhiking Ghost

After just getting back from our recent trip, our first time experiencing Genie +, here would be my short wish list for Genie +

1.)  Make it free to Disney Resort guests, or free at least as part of some overall package (won't happen, but this is a wish list afterall)
2.)  For Disney resort guests, allow one Genie + selection as currently offered at 7:00am and then allow a second one once you tap into the park.  Being a resort guest, the benefit doesn't seem as great once you book a Genie + at 7:00am and then potentially have to wait until 11:00 am to book your next one.  If they are going to charge an arm and a leg to stay on property, add to that value.
3)  Maybe I couldn't figure it out, but I wish I could still see the Genie plus availability once I selected a ride.  Meaning, I select Smuggler's Run for 10:30am, when I go into Genie + is shows me my selection and my time frame, but there were times I was considering a possible change, but I couldn't see what the current selection times were, as mine was prepopulated with my current selection.

Overall it felt like we navigated our Genie+ selections to the best of our ability.  It actually was really nice our last full day we didn't go into the parks until late, we were hopping from DHS to EPCOT back to DHS.  When I logged on at 7:00am Remy was out to 4:30pm, which was perfect, then later that morning I started making and piling up DHS selections.  So by the time we did get to the parks we had four or more selections all T'd up and ready to go.


----------



## littlepoppy

I bought aa Genie+ and for a 13-hour day in MK and Epcot used it at least ten times. The only line I waited in the entire trip was for Frozen, and only because they were sold out of LL that day. Made my trip extremely pleasant and blissful. No waits, just swipe.

IDK what the deal is with the two hour rule. As soon as I swiped in for one ride I was able to book another ride. By 1pm I had done LL on Space, Thunder, Splash, Haunted Mansion, and Pirates, and could have done more LL just felt like leaving and heading to Epcot. Once there I easily got LL for Remy, Test Track, Soarin', and Spaceship Earth, and then finished the day with a trip on Cosmic Rewind. Any time in between LL passes I enjoyed a drink and a snack from World Showcase. 

If you're going to spend all this money going to Disney, my god, spend the $17 and make your trip completely line-free!


----------



## What'sTheBigIdea?

pens4821 said:


> A question on modifying. Did it have any impact on the two hour window?  Does it restart the two hours until your next booking or has no impact on it?


It did not restart my two hours earlier this week. 

We had a day we weren’t going to a park until after lunch and therefore wanted ride times in the afternoon. I booked at 7:00 (ride time 10:30) and then kept pushing it back as times were taken.  That allowed me to get the next reservation at first eligible and keep modifying for a stacked afternoon.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Double checking that the paid ILLs are still correct in the opening posts.


----------



## musicguy856

zebrastreyepz said:


> Double checking that the paid ILLs are still correct in the opening posts.


Yes - currently only one ILL in each park. FoP, 7DMT, GOTG, and ROTR are all ILLs currently.


----------



## Castlequeen5

We are here today and used Genie+ for the first time.  Since we arrived this morning, we decided not go out until late this afternoon/evening.  We have a 3-Day Park Hopper.  Today we went to AK and then rode the bus over to MK.

7:00- booked ILL$ FOP for 5:30 to 6:30
7:15- booked LL for Jingle Cruise
(After giving it some thought, I decided it would be better to book our first LL at AK.  It opened at 8:00 and MK didn’t open until 9:00.  That gave me an hour earlier to book our next LL.  So I canceled JC and booked NR.)

7:45-booked Navi River instead
10:00-booked Jingle Cruise

12:00- booked Kilimanjaro Safari
(Eventually we switched it to Dinosaur, because it had a later return time.  This did not affect me from being able to book my next LL, since it was at the same park)

2:00- booked Peter Pan
4:00-booked Splash Mountain
6:00-booked Haunted Mansion
8:00- I didn’t attempt to book another LL, so I don’t know what was available

I didn’t worry about return times when booking.  I just modified them to the times we needed.  Having G+ was SUPER helpful, since we didn’t rope drop today.


----------

